# HAMBURG Harburger-Berge



## Cube_MTB_Biker (6. August 2009)

Hallo Biker,

ich suche für die Harburger-Berge einen netten und lockeren MTB-Biker oder Bikerin für gemeinsame Fahrten. Bin selber nach langer Zeit wieder eingestiegen und betrachte mich nicht als Profi sondern mache es wenn die Zeit es zulässt.
Ich selber erforsche nach langer Zeit die Harburger-Berge bis zur Fischbeker Heide.
Ich fahre ein CUBE LTD 2008 und bin echt zufrieden damit. Es sollte alles locker und entspannt sein, bin meistens in der Woche dort unterwegs, auch mal vormittags.

Also, ich freu mich von Euch zu hören......so long Olaf


----------



## Algeciras (16. August 2009)

Moin Olaf,

bin gerade zurück nach hamburg gezogen und fang an in 
harburg zu arbeiten. mein bike (nox eclipse) kommt im september nach. wenn ich meiner schulter wieder voll vertraue, können wir mal ne runde drehen (hatte anfang mai mir nen tossy III eingehandelt). ich fahre eher trails als dirt und downhill. wie schauts bei dir?

grüße
joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (16. August 2009)

moiens, ich hätte intresse an ner Tour, hab die woche frei und würde gerne mitkommen. habe schon viel von den Harburger Berge gehört, aber nie jemanden zum biken gefunden. wenn de die Woche wieder fähst denn lass es mich bitte wissen, würde echt gerne mal da rumcruisen ... grins

mfg Marko


----------



## Algeciras (17. August 2009)

ja marko, wie gesagt erst im september

grüße
jo


----------



## Cube_MTB_Biker (17. August 2009)

Hi Marko und Joachim,

ist ja ne coole Sache, so macht das Biken doch viel mehr Fun. Sagt mal an wann Ihr könnt und dann können wir mal entspannt ne Runde drehen. Bin bei der letzten Tout (4 Std.) ordentlich ins schwitzen gekommen.

Gruß Olaf

PS: Habe euch auch eine Mail geschrieben


----------



## MS1980 (17. August 2009)

ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, habe die woche zum glück auch frei und somit zeit für ne entspannte Rad-Tour. wo beginnt denn die Tour, würde am liebsten mit der bahn zum Treffpunkt , da ich mein schicken wagen nirgends stehen lassen möchte.


----------



## Patrick.R (20. August 2009)

Moin, hätte vieleicht einer am Wochenende lust ne Tour durch die HaBe zu machen ? Wer Zeit und Lust hat, kann sich ja mal melden!
Ich bin noch nie in den HaBe gefahren und will mal was sehen! 

Gruß


----------



## MS1980 (20. August 2009)

moiens, also ich war am Dienstag mit Olaf (Cube mtb Biker) da und war echt der Hammer. war auch zum ersten mal da und war schön anstrengend. da brauchst auch jemand der sich da auskennt, sonst verfährst dich da ganz schnell. ich kann leiders net,hab schon was vor. wenn ich wieder zeit habe denn melde ich mich ... viel spass ...


----------



## aircooler (20. August 2009)

Moin,

ich hab jetzt auch länger mit dem Biken aussetzten müssen und möchte so langsam mal wieder anfangen. Bin erst im Mai nach Hamburg gezogen und hab früher in der alten Heimat den Teutoburger Wald unsicher gemacht. Die Harburger Berge sind da zwar eine Nummer kleiner, aber man hört ja auch viel gutes...

Am Samstag würde ich gerne mal die HBs antesten und mein Epic mal wieder ausführen. Ist dann evtl. jemand auch dort unterwegs, der sich etwas auskennt?

Viele Grüße,
Olaf


----------



## werneson (21. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich wollte morgen eine Tour in den HaBe's fahren. Ich fahre dort seit 3 Jahren und kenne mich ganz gut aus. Start wäre 12:00 Kärntner Hütte. Von mir aus auch früher. Also wer fahren will, bitte melden zwecks genauer Absprache.

Gruß Frank


----------



## aircooler (21. August 2009)

Das hört sich gut an. PM sent...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (21. August 2009)

ich wäre am Samstag auch dabei 


12Uhr KH


Gruß Sven


----------



## werneson (21. August 2009)

Also dann Sa 12:00 Uhr Kärntner Hütte. Bis jetzt sind wir 4 Leute.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Sven7181 (22. August 2009)

ich fahr nen Stevens Glide 

und komme mit einem sehr auffäligem silbernen Mondeo Kombi


also bis später


----------



## devils_advokate (25. August 2009)

moin moin

wie war die gemeinsame ausfahrt? fahre auch ab und an rüber in die habe`s. da ja alleine fahren meist weniger spass macht, behalte ich den thread mal im auge, vllt. ergibt sich ja ein gemeinsamer ausritt.

frage vorab; fahrt ihr irgendwie schnittorientiert??

gruß, patrick


----------



## Mr.Kane (26. August 2009)

schließe mich hier auch mal an, komme aus der Gegend und fahre ansich mehr RR aber im Winter mehr abseits der Straße. Zusammen mit nem Vereinskollegen wollten wir auch mal durch die Harburger Berge, vielleicht ergibt sich da ja mal was... Wie lang, weit und schnell seid ihr denn unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## werneson (26. August 2009)

Ein Hallo in die Runde!
Da unsere Tour wohl auch das Interesse bei Anderen geweckt hat, werde ich hier nun eine kurze Schilderung der Ereignisse am Sa den 22.08. zum Besten geben. Wie verabredet waren alle Biker + Leo (der sich kurz dazu entschlossen hatte) zum ausgemachten Treffpunkt erschienen. Keiner kannte den Anderen und so mußte man auch mit Überraschungen rechnen. Material und Mensch jedenfalls schien zu passen. Nur bei Patrick der meinte, er sei mit seinem nagelneuen Hardtail überhaupt das erste mal mit einem Mountainbike im Gelände unterwegs, hatte ich leichte Bedenken.  Ich übernahm wie angekündigt die Rolle des Guide und schon nach kurzer Zeit,sollten sich meine Bedenken in Bezug auf Patrick als berechtigt herausstellen. Kurz um nach dem zweiten etwas steileren Anstieg waren alle damit einverstanden, daß Patrick, noch nicht so weit weg vom Treffpunkt, den Rückweg antritt. Nun lief es eigentlich ganz gut und ich hielt immer Sichtkontakt zu meinem Hintermann. Nach einem etwas längeren Singletrail bergauf wartete ich oben auf dem Hauptweg. Kurz danach erreichte Leo die Stelle und wir warteten nun gemeinsam. Nach einiger Zeit war klar entweder Olaf und Sven haben technische Probleme oder sind falsch abgebogen. Leider traff das zweite zu. Leo und ich sind dann mehrere Varianten auf der Suche nach Olaf und Sven zurück gefahren. Aber leider ohne Erfolg und Handy-Nr. hatten wir nicht ausgetauscht. Ich habe dann mit Leo die Tour vortgesetzt. Auf halber Strecke haben wir dann einen Sebastian aufgegabelt, der sich auch nicht auskannte und sich gern an unserer Tour beteiligte.
Tja leider zwei Leute verloren, was eigentlich nicht passieren darf. Wir sind die Tour dann wie geplant zu Ende gefahren. 
Wir können das Ganze natürlich wiederholen. Also dies ist ein Aufruf an alle Interessenten für eine Tour in den HaBe. Ich würde mich freuen wen Olaf und Sven sich über den Verlauf unserer etwas mißglückten Tour sich hier mal zu Wort melden würden. 
Bis denn,
Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_MTB_Biker (26. August 2009)

Moin MTB Freunde,

habe eben den Bericht gelesen und wollte einfach mal mein bestes dazu geben, denn das ist einfach auch ein Grund weswegen ich an dieser Tour nicht teilgenommen habe, da ich vom Gefühl her genau das erwartet habe. Ich denke, auch wenn jemand ein nagelneues Bike hat sollte man auf denjenigen Rücksicht nehmen und Ihm auf diese Strecke einweisen, denn es ist noch kein Künstler vom Himmer gefallen und deswegen sollte man Patrick nicht als Amatuer darstellen. Als Guide sollte man Fingerspitzengefühl haben und man sollte auch die Handynr. austauschen. Nun will ich hier nicht rumlabern aber genau solch ein ein Sache hatte ich befürchtet wenn sich eine Gruppe bildet aus Neuligen und jemand er schon seit 3 Jahren dort unterwegs ist. Als ich mit MS1980 (Mario) dort unterwegs war hatte ich diese Probleme nicht, er war dort nie unterwegs aber wir sind immer so gefahren das wir uns nie aus den Augen verloren haben, denn das ist sehr wichtig wenn man sich dort nicht auskennen tut. Ich habe eher das Gefühl das Olaf und Sven fertig waren und keinen Bock mehr hatten. Aber wir lassen es mal und ich schweige und will kein Spielverderber sein und suche hier in meinem Beitrag weiterhin nette und lustige MTB-Biker für coole und lustige Touren!!

Beste Grüße von Olaf


----------



## aircooler (27. August 2009)

Moin,

nun mal kurz mein Bericht von der Tour am Samstag.

Nachdem ich aus Zeitmangel seit gut 1,5 Jahren nicht mehr mit meinem MTB unterwegs war und im Mai nach Hamburg gezogen bin, wollte ich endlich mal die HaBes austesten, über die ich schon viel gelesen habe, aber das geschriebene nicht so recht glauben wollte. In meiner alten Heimat hatte ich mit dem Teutoburger Wald ein ganz nettes Revier direkt vor der Haustür, in dem ich die letzten Jahre je nach freier Zeit mein Unwesen trieb.
Kurz vorab: Von den HaBes bin ich wirklich überrascht! Wenn man die richtigen Trails kennt, kann man einige nette Anstiege und schnelle Abfahrten mit dem einen oder anderen Hindernis und schöne Singletrails abfahren. Der Untergrund ist zwar sehr sandig und nicht so abwechslungsreich, wie im Teuto (ist dort öfters auch mal felsiger), aber wenn man plötzlich aus dem Wald in die Heide kommt, ist das schon reizvoll...

Nun zur Tour:
Frank kennt sich bestens aus und hat uns durch ein paar nette Trails mit teils knackigen Anstiegen und Abfahrten geführt - teilweise auch in meinen Augen schon technisch anspruchsvoller, jedenfalls, wenn man vorher noch nie mit dem MTB im Gelände unterwegs war. Bei Patrick war das zusammen mit der mangelnden Kondition letztlich der Grund, dass er nach einigen Kilometern nicht mehr mithalten konnte. Man hätte ihn sicherlich noch etwas weiter mitnehmen können, aber ich denke, dass auch die leichteren Anstiege ihm nach und nach zum Verhängnis geworden wären. Ohne Kondition und Kraft in den Beinen hält man auch keine Spazierfahrt in den HaBes aus. Deswegen war es in meinen Augen legitim, fortan nur noch zu viert weiterzufahren, zumal Patrick von sich aus den Vorschlag machte. Die Gruppe war ansonsten von der Leistung her recht homogen, auch wenn ich das Tempo nach der langen Pause ohne MTB keine 3 Stunden durchgehalten hätte und Frank sicherlich auch schneller hätte fahren können.
Ansonsten hat Frank seine Sache in meinen Augen gut gemacht. Vor schwierigen Passagen oder fast unsichtbaren Abzweigungen hat er entsprechend angehalten und gewarnt.
Der Moment als Sven und ich den Anschluss verloren, war auf einem Singletrail nach einem Anstieg, wo ich es etwas ruhiger angehen ließ, um die Beine mal wieder zu lockern. Da hab ich an 3. Position mit Sven hinter mir Leo, der an zweiter Stelle lag aus den Augen verloren und wurde von einer Kreuzung überrascht, wo ich nicht mehr wusste, wo die Jungs langgefahren sind. Nach kurzem Stopp haben wir uns dann für eine Richtung entschieden und haben gehofft die richtige erwischt zu haben. War´s aber nicht. So sind wir dann zu zweit weitergefahren. Es lag also nicht daran, dass wir die Lust verloren hatten. Wir wären beide gerne weiter mit den anderen mitgefahren - wenn auch später gerne etwas langsamer.
Sven kannte sich glücklicherweise etwas in den HaBes aus und so sind wir (fortan etwas gemütlicher) noch in die Heide gefahren und irgendwie auch wieder zurück zum Parkplatz gekommen. Insgesamt sind wir etwas mehr als 2 Stunden unterwegs gewesen und meine Kondition hätte auch keine Luft für viel mehr gegeben.
Ich hab zum Schluss doch gemerkt, dass ich lange nicht mehr unterwegs war, hätte es mir aber trotzdem schlimmer vorgestellt... Ein richtiger Muskelkater blieb am Sonntag auch aus. ;-)

Fazit: Alles in allem eine sehr schöne Tour, die Lust auf mehr gemacht hat! Das Austauschen der Handynummern hätte sicherlich geholfen und das nächste Mal werde ich das auch machen.

Am ersten Septemberwochenende bin ich wieder dabei! Dieses Wochenende wird es bei mir leider nichts... Und in ein paar Wochen passt meine Kondition dann auch wieder.

Viele Grüße,
Olaf


----------



## Patrick.R (27. August 2009)

Moin,

zu der Tour mit Frank als Guide, kann ich eigentlich nichts negatives sagen, es war von Seiten meiner vorgeschlagen worden, dass ich die gruppe alleine weiter fahren lasse und gut is  
Ich fand die knappe Stunde die ich mitgefahren bin total geil, bin noch nie im Gelende so gefahren, obwohl das für den Anfang schon krass war 
Bei einem Sprung war ich gefühlte 5 sec in der Luft (die Landung ist gut ausgegangen;D) und die Harburger Berge haben echt gute Möglichkeiten zum fahren.
Als ich meine Tour alleine vortgesetzt habe, bin ich nicht mit so einem krassen Tempo gefahren und für eine (wie aircooler so schön sagt) "Spazierfahrt" hat meine Kraft in den Beinen dann doch noch gereicht.

Mein Fazit, im Großen und Ganzen war die knappe Stunde sehr leereich und zu den 2 verlohren gegangenen Membern kann ich nichts sagen, aber Handynummern austauschen ist ne Idee 
Ich werde die HaBe´s das erste halbe Jahr so angehen, dass ich die normalen Feldwege fahre und ab und zu mal nen Berg hoch krazel.

@aircooler, der Vorwurf das ich nicht die Kondition in den Beinen habe, die Biker haben die schon seit dem sie 12 sind fahren, ist ja wohl selbstverständlich. Doch das ich keine Kraft in den Beinen habe...und es noch nicht mal für eine Spazierfahrt reicht, finde ich ein wenig übertrieben!

Ps: Die Strecke die wir gefahren sind war keines falls eine Anfängerstrecke, und das war mir klar. Ich wollte einfach mal gucken was in den HaBe´s so abgeht. Nun weis ich es. Und werde mich dementsprechend nach Strecken umgucken.
Aber es war hammer geil! Frank war ein super Guide! Das Missgeschick mit den Handynummern... was sollts...hat am Schluss ja alles gepasst, oder ? 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## aircooler (27. August 2009)

Hallo Patrick,

die Aussage wegen der mangelnden Kondition und Kraft war kein Vorwurf. Jeder, der im Gelände anfängt ohne vorher regelmäßig Rad gefahren zu haben, hat dieses Problem und baut beides mit der Zeit auf. Ich wollte Dich damit also nicht runtermachen, sondern nur versuchen zu erklären, dass es schwierig geworden wäre, die Tour als "Anfänger" mitzuhalten.
Das mit der Spazierfahrt war eher so gemeint, dass es auch bei geringerem Tempo mit den Anstiegen schwierig geworden wäre, da man die dann immer noch hochkommen muss. Und das wird mit jedem Anstieg schwerer, wenn man die Belastung nicht so gewohnt ist.

Also, sorry, wenn´s falsch rübergekommen ist. Freut mich aber, dass Du den Spaß am Mountainbiken nicht verloren hast! Bleib dabei!

Viele Grüße,
Olaf


----------



## Patrick.R (27. August 2009)

Moin, 

Klar bleibe ich dabei... warum auch nicht 
Gut, es kam nur n bischen komisch rüber 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## werneson (27. August 2009)

Danke,
an Olaf und Patrick für die Rehabilitierung. Leo und Sebastian fanden die Tour auch geil.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Sven7181 (27. August 2009)

Moin,

dann will ich auch kurz was zur Tour sagen.

War eine gut gemischte Truppe, wobei Frank klar das Zugpferd war. Wie ja schon erwähnt haben wir zwischendurch den Anschluß verloren und sind dann wohl falsch abgebogen. Naja shit happens 

Sollten wir auch jedenfall wiederholen


----------



## leo B. (27. August 2009)

Nicht nur geil, sondern SAU geil!!!

muss aber gestehen, dass die Kraft am Ende schon in der Reserve waren :kotz:

hat nur leider die alteste Cannondale der Welt (entspricht "MEINE") nicht so gut überstanden... und als Student weiß ich nicht wann ich das wieder reparieren lassen kann.   ich kann nicht ohne Fahrrad leben 

 wenn mein Fahrrad wieder "fit" wird, bin ich natürlich wieder dabei


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (27. August 2009)

Endlich mal was los im Forum! Das gab es schon lange nicht mehr.

Bei der nächsten Tour wäre ich mit dabei.

Gruß
Doris


----------



## Hamburger_Simon (27. August 2009)

Würde mir das ganze auch gerne einmal angucken, da ich momentan unter leider unter recht starken Drogen stehe (Antibiotika) ist meine Kondition seeeehr begrenzt,habe jedoch einen guten Orientierungssinn und bin auch immer mal wieder in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs gewesen, würde mich demnach absetzen wenn ich merke, dass ich wie ein Anker hinterhergezogen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werneson (28. August 2009)

Moin Moin
Es ist wieder Wochenende und die nächste Tour steht an. Treffpunkt ist wieder Kärntner Hütte. Startzeit diesmal aber schon 11:00 Uhr. Das Wetter soll ja am Nachmittag eher schlechter werden.
Zugesagt hat bisher Jan. Also traut Euch.
Bis morgen,
Gruß Frank


----------



## Sanz (28. August 2009)

werneson schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Es ist wieder Wochenende und die nächste Tour steht an. Treffpunkt ist wieder Kärntner Hütte. Startzeit diesmal aber schon 11:00 Uhr. Das Wetter soll ja am Nachmittag eher schlechter werden.
> Zugesagt hat bisher Jan. Also traut Euch.
> Bis morgen,
> Gruß Frank



Hallo Frank,

wir kommen auch vorbei.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (28. August 2009)

Hallo Frank,

ich komme auch.

Gruß
Doris


----------



## hoedsch (29. August 2009)

Prima, ich komme auch vorbei.


----------



## bgroove (29. August 2009)

Hallo,
schade, zu spaet gesehen. 
11 Uhr ist auch richtig frue ;-)

Naja, vielleicht schliesse ich mich dann beim nachsten mal mit an

SChoenen Gruss


----------



## pixelquantec (29. August 2009)

Mist, da hab ich den Zug heute wohl verpasst. Ich wollte eigentlich morgen ne nette Runde fahren. 12 Uhr ab KH. Ein, zwei kleine Schauer sollten eingeplant werden.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Putcho (29. August 2009)

Hallo


----------



## Deleted 15311 (30. August 2009)

Putcho schrieb:


> Hallo





....hey Putcho alte Dachlatte,gehts dir gut,was macht deine Schulter?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## hoedsch (30. August 2009)

Frank's Flasche wurde inzwischen aus dem Wald geborgen und lagert bei Kono im Schuppen. Der verlorene Autoschlüssel konnte heute aber nicht wieder aufgefunden wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iron-Gun-D (31. August 2009)

Danke für die Suche, Clemens!

Vielleicht findet jemand noch meinen Autoschlüssel. Das wäre genial.

Jan, falls Du die Runde abfahren solltest, vielleicht findest Du einen Blick auf den Boden 

Gruß
Doris


----------



## FalloutBoy (2. September 2009)

Moin, seid Ihr diesen Samstag wieder unterwegs ? Wenn ja, wann denn ? Würde mich vielleicht gerne auf eine Runde anschließen.


----------



## aircooler (2. September 2009)

Ich wäre diesen Samstag auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Tracer (2. September 2009)

Hi!
Komme diese Samstag auch!.... freu mich schon!


----------



## Sven7181 (3. September 2009)

ich hoffe es bleibt trocken und ich muß nicht doch noch arbeiten


wen das alles so gegeben ist bin ich dabei


----------



## werneson (3. September 2009)

Wie wär's denn wieder am Sa mit 11:00 Uhr Kärntner Hütte Als Treffpunkt? Beim Wetter werden wir wohl Abstriche machen müssen. Auf jeden Fall ne Regenjacke einpacken.
Bis Samstag
Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (3. September 2009)

Ich würde auch kommen, allerdings sieht die Wetterprognose nicht gut aus. Aber wie gesagt, ist ja nur eine Prognose. Mal sehen....

Gruss
Andre


----------



## Putcho (3. September 2009)

SHIVER schrieb:


> ....hey Putcho alte Dachlatte,gehts dir gut,was macht deine Schulter?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Nils



Hi Nils!!
Kaum schreibe ich etwas, also wirklich etwas ( war eigentlich nur ein Test mit dem Avatar für und mit Frank )
schon bekomme ich eine Antwort. Klasse!
Meine Schulter ist schon wieder einsatzfähig nur mein MTB ist zur Zeit kaputt: Die SchweißNaht am Sattelrohr ist eingerissen....
Ein Garantiefall, nu gibts nen Carbonrahmen für ein paar euros mehr ...
Wie gehts dir? Alles Gesund?
LG
Putcho


----------



## hoedsch (3. September 2009)

werneson schrieb:


> Wie wär's denn wieder am Sa mit 11:00 Uhr Kärntner Hütte Als Treffpunkt? Beim Wetter werden wir wohl Abstriche machen müssen. Auf jeden Fall ne Regenjacke einpacken.
> Bis Samstag
> Gruß Frank


Ich kann nicht, ich muss in die Alpen!


----------



## pixelquantec (3. September 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht, ich muss in die Alpen!


 
Na dann viel Spass. Hab meine Alpen dieses Jahr leider schon hinter mir. Wird Zeit, daß mal jemand hier ein paar Alpen baut. Zwei bis drei Dreitausender würden ja schon reichen.


Samstag 11 Uhr KH bin ich dabei. Regenjacke ist wohl Pflicht.


----------



## Tracer (3. September 2009)

Wenn ihr nichts dagegen hat, würde ich gern um 12 Uhr starten!
Bei starken Regen, könnten wir dem Termin für So. verschieben!
Ich wollte gern eine lange und Single Trail lastige Tour fahren.


----------



## aircooler (4. September 2009)

Ich bin dabei - ob um 11 oder 12 Uhr an der KH ist mir egal.


----------



## werneson (4. September 2009)

Da der Regen am Nachmittag eher weniger wird ist es wohl klüger später zu starten.
Dann würde ich sagen 12:00 Uhr Kärntner Hütte. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## pixelquantec (4. September 2009)

werneson schrieb:


> Da der Regen am Nachmittag eher weniger wird ist es wohl klüger später zu starten.
> Dann würde ich sagen 12:00 Uhr Kärntner Hütte.
> 
> Gruß Frank


 
Dann also fest: 12:00 Uhr Kärntner Hütte.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Sanz (4. September 2009)

Alles klar.
Andre


----------



## Sven7181 (4. September 2009)

joo 12 auch ok

fahren wir auch bei Regen los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (4. September 2009)

Bei "überschaubaren" Schauern habe ich kein Problem zu fahren. Bei starken Dauerregen macht es wohl keinen Sinn.
Laut Wetterbericht bekommen wir zu dieser Zeit mit etwas Pech ein oder zwei kleine Schauer ab. Was soll`s. Letzten Sonntag sind wir auf Rücktour vom Karlstein zur KH komplett im Regen gefahren. Pech gehabt.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Sven7181 (5. September 2009)

ASTREIN!

Danke an den Guide und seine Helfer, war eine super Tour auch wen ich zum Ende her platt war. 

Aber nach einer großen Portion Pasta geht es wieder.

Also bis zur nächsten Runde


----------



## Tracer (6. September 2009)

Buenos dias!
Gestern hat es mir wieder viel spass gemacht! wie in alten Zeiten!
3 neue Gesichte.... freut mich euch kennen gelernt zu haben!
Also bis zur nächste Tour!
Hasta la vista!
Willy


----------



## Sanz (6. September 2009)

Ja, das waren spaßige 52 km und 820 Hm's.

Bis nächsten Samstag
Andre


----------



## pixelquantec (6. September 2009)

Mir hat es auch Spass gemacht, obwohl ich immer ne Stunde brauche bis ich in Schwung komme und mangels Fahrtechnik ab und zu schieben mußte. Hab heute gleich nochmal 2h GA1 im Flachen nachgelegt.
Kann leider erst in 3 Wochen wieder.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Sven7181 (6. September 2009)

mein Sigma sagt 53,19km und 1044 Höhenmeter mitm 14,77 km/h Schnitt 

meine Beine sagen ungefähr das doppelte 

also bis nächsten Samstag


----------



## werneson (6. September 2009)

Schön das es allen gefallen hat. Ich fand die Tour auch super. Mein CICLO sagt übrigens 51,19 km und 1140 hm. Leichte Abweichungen würde ich sagen. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bis Sa.
Gruß Frank


----------



## aircooler (6. September 2009)

Moin,

ich fand´s gestern auch super! Klasse Tour, ich war zwar auch ziemlich platt zum Schluss, aber Andre, Willy und Frank haben ja immer wieder schön auf uns Nachzügler gewartet. So macht´s Spaß!
Und wenn ich jetzt dabei bleibe, wird´s mit der Kondition auch wieder... ;-)

Bis Samstag!
Olaf


----------



## Algeciras (7. September 2009)

Hey Leute,
mein bike ist endlich wieder in HH, deswegen, würd ich gern einsteigen. Immer Sa bei akzeptablen wetter?? und wo ist die kärntener hütte?? ich finde auch euren autoschlüssel ;-) 
bin zur zeit nicht wirklich im training. würd dann irgendwann aussteigen... würd mich freuen neue leute kennen zu lernen. ich bin erst seit 3 wochen wieder in hamburg.

grüße
jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (7. September 2009)

Die Kärntener Hütte ist hier. Ist so ne kleine Hütte mit einem Parkplatz davor. Direkt an der B 73 / Cuxhavener Str.
Mit dem Auto A7 und Heimfeld runter.
Oder mit der S-Bahn in Neuwiedenthal austeigen.


----------



## Sanz (10. September 2009)

Hallo, wie sieht es mit Euch am Samstag aus?

Schlage 11.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Kärntner Hütte vor. Fahrtzeit netto min. 3h mit möglichst hohem Technikanteil.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## werneson (10. September 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hallo, wie sieht es mit Euch am Samstag aus?
> 
> Schlage 11.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Kärntner Hütte vor. Fahrtzeit netto min. 3h mit möglichst hohem Technikanteil.
> 
> ...



Hallo Andre!
Ich mache noch eine Woche Urlaub im Allgäu und fahre Sa los. Das Bike kommt natürlich mit. Ich melde mich wenn ich wieder im Lande bin. Euch viel Spaß,
Gruß Frank


----------



## Deleted 15311 (10. September 2009)

Moin Andre

Gehts euch gut?

Bin Samstag dabei wenn wir uns auf ne Startzeit von 12.00 einigen können...aufgrund meiner weiten Anreise mit ÖPNV...?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sanz (10. September 2009)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin Andre
> 
> Gehts euch gut?
> 
> ...



Ja, alles fit bei uns, bei Dir hoffentlich auch. Mit 12.00 geht klar.

Also nun bis Samstag 12 Uhr an der KH
Andre


----------



## Sanz (10. September 2009)

werneson schrieb:


> Hallo Andre!
> Ich mache noch eine Woche Urlaub im Allgäu und fahre Sa los. Das Bike kommt natürlich mit. Ich melde mich wenn ich wieder im Lande bin. Euch viel Spaß,
> Gruß Frank



Beneidenswert Dir auch viel Spaß.
Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (10. September 2009)

Bin dieses (P-weg Marathon) und die nextem Wochenende (Urlaub in Ecuador) nicht dabei, aber ab dem 10.10 können wir die Trails der Habes sicher machen!
Also, wünsche euch dem nächst viel spass!


----------



## John Rico (11. September 2009)

Könntet ihr auch mit Sonntag leben?
Wäre gern mal wieder dabei, aber Samstag muss ich leider arbeiten.
Startzeit wäre mir am Sonntag egal.

Falls nicht, muss ich aufs nächste Mal warten.


----------



## Silvi (11. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu in Hamburg und würde mich gern anschliessen?

Kleiner Scherz am Rande, ich bin am Samstag auch dabei.

Bis morgen,
Silvi


----------



## Sven7181 (11. September 2009)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei


dann bis um 12Uhr


----------



## aircooler (11. September 2009)

Ich kann für morgen noch nicht zusagen. Ich muss für´s Studium noch einiges machen und hätte für eine lange Tour wie letzte Woche leider keine Zeit - Lust dagegen schon!
Nächste Woche Samstag (Klausur) und das letzte Septemberwochenende (in Bielefeld) kann ich dummerweise auch nicht. Dann wahrscheinlich erst wieder im Oktober...


----------



## Sanz (11. September 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Könntet ihr auch mit Sonntag leben?
> Wäre gern mal wieder dabei, aber Samstag muss ich leider arbeiten.
> Startzeit wäre mir am Sonntag egal.
> 
> Falls nicht, muss ich aufs nächste Mal warten.



Nächste Woche können wir das einplanen. Diese Woche scheint schon in trockenen Tüchern zu liegen.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Deleted 15311 (11. September 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Nächste Woche können wir das einplanen. Diese Woche scheint schon in trockenen Tüchern zu liegen.
> 
> Gruß
> Andre




Moin

Jup....

Keine Angst Silvi,ich bin ja auch "Neu"....dann bist du nicht ganz so allein....
Ich freu mich!

Also bis Morje

Grüße

Nils


----------



## John Rico (11. September 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Nächste Woche können wir das einplanen. Diese Woche scheint schon in trockenen Tüchern zu liegen.
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



Schade, aber lässt sich dann nicht ändern...
Vielleicht finde ich ja doch noch jemanden, der Sonntag mitkommt (vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust, morgen und Sonntag zu fahren?).

Euch viel Spaß!
Gruß 
Sven


----------



## kitestar (11. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich sage auch mal zu.
Bis morgen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Kono (13. September 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Vielleicht finde ich ja doch noch jemanden, der Sonntag mitkommt...


12:00 Uhr KH
Gruß
Kono


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (13. September 2009)

gestern war es mal wieder eine nette Runde

Danke Andre für die Führung 


RIP - rest in pieces:

1x Kettenschloss
1x Speedneedle
1x Sattelklemmung

alles im allen ein voller Erfolg

Sigma sagt was von

- 49,20km
- 3Std. 18Min.
- 1108 Hm


----------



## John Rico (13. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> 12:00 Uhr KH
> Gruß
> Kono



Verdammt, gestern Abend/Nacht habe ich das letzte Mal reingeguckt... Hoffe, du warst nicht alleine da.

Vielleicht schaffe ich es Dienstag, mal wieder rechtzeitig aus dem Labor zu kommen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Deleted 15311 (14. September 2009)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> gestern war es mal wieder eine nette Runde
> 
> Danke Andre für die Führung
> 
> ...





MoinMoin

Joh,war ne geile Runde mit netten Bikern....auch für mich als"Neuen"!
Danke dir Andre fürs Guiding und für die prompte Ersatzteilversorgung(Mal wieder!),mich hättet ihr zwischendurch nicht verlieren dürfen,alleine nachhause hätte ich nicht mehr gefunden....

Den Needle werd ich noch würdig beerdigen,wie so einige andere Teile aus der Vergangenheit!Neuer ist schon bestellt....

Bis bald im Wald!

Grüße,auch an Silvi...

Nils

P.S.Ich sach doch...3Punkte....


----------



## pixelquantec (14. September 2009)

Ja, war ne nette Runde. Nächste Woche wird es bei mir leider nix.


----------



## Kono (15. September 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Verdammt, gestern Abend/Nacht habe ich das letzte Mal reingeguckt... Hoffe, du warst nicht alleine da.
> 
> Vielleicht schaffe ich es Dienstag, mal wieder rechtzeitig aus dem Labor zu kommen.
> 
> Gruß Sven


Ich bin um 12:00 Uhr allein von der KH aus gestartet und habe den Nachmittag mit sportlicher Trailpflege verbracht. Sprich hier und da in der Haake ein paar umgestürzte Bäumchen aus dem Weg geräumt. Auf dem Weg zum Eisendorfer Forst bin ich in der nähe der Hasenbucht auch noch Sanz begegnet. An dieser Stelle netten Gruß zurück, ich habe dich auf dem RR nicht gleich erkannt . Im Eisendorfer Forst konnte ich die Trailpflege gleich fortsetzten und Oliver habe ich dann auch noch mit eingesammelt. Zu zweit sind wir dann zum Paul Roth und dem Karlstein und noch ein bischen Trail-Zick-Zack und Trailpflege und und und, aber nach 2 1/2 Stunden und 40km hatte ich das Gefühl für heute genug getan zu haben und bin zufrieden mit dem Tag nach Hause geradelt.
Vielleicht sieht man sich denmächst ja mal Dienstags auf einen zünftigen Nightride.
Gruß
Kono


----------



## Sanz (16. September 2009)

Hallo,

wie sieht es am kommenden Wochenende mit Euch aus?
Da ich Samstag Abend über die Brücken wollte, paßt mir Sonntag nicht so recht. Das Hochkommen wird schwer

Samstag wäre schon gut, wer hat Lust?

Andre


----------



## Sven7181 (16. September 2009)

Wie gesagt ich bin auf ne Hochzeit geladen, also raus.

Würd schon gern ne Runde drehen - naja nächsten Samstag


----------



## NoFunAtAll (16. September 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sieht es am kommenden Wochenende mit Euch aus?
> Da ich Samstag Abend über die Brücken wollte, paßt mir Sonntag nicht so recht. Das hochkommen wird schwer
> ...



hey, samstag wäre ich dabei. aber ich kann nur bis ca eins.
wollen wir vielleicht schon um 9 oder 10 starten?
Wenn ihr da aber keinen bock drauf habt, weil das so früh ist, kann ich das verstehen,


schönen gruß

fritz


----------



## aircooler (16. September 2009)

Ich falle leider aus - schreibe eine Klausur... :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhyn (16. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich hÃ¤tte auch Lust, Samstag bei Euch einzusteigen, wenn mÃ¶glich und sich jmd. oder eine Gruppe findet. Fange grad seit lÃ¤ngerem wieder an, bin deshalb nicht sooo superfit und leistungsorientiert.

@fritz: diesen samstag ist mir das zu frÃ¼h â leider.
11 Uhr wÃ¤r schon gut.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe,
Manuel


----------



## mhyn (16. September 2009)




----------



## Kono (17. September 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> ...
> Samstag wäre schon gut, wer hat Lust?


Ich . 11:00 Uhr KH?


----------



## Sanz (17. September 2009)

9 oder 10 ist mir auch etwas früh. Einigen wir uns auf 11:00 Uhr.
Ich bin an der Hütte.

Bis Samstag
Andre


----------



## LowRider4711 (17. September 2009)

ich werd euch auch mal wieder ein Stückchen begleiten 

bis Samstag 1100


----------



## werneson (18. September 2009)

Ich bin aus dem Allgäu zurück und morgen 11:00 Uhr KH mit dabei.
Gruß Frank

P.S. Kono denkst Du an meine Flasche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (18. September 2009)

Ich komme auch.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. September 2009)

[email protected]

Bin leider diesmal nicht dabei....
Die Ersatzteilversorgung hat leider nicht so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe!

Ich hoffe auf nächsten Samstag!!

Happy Trails euch allen und diesmal bitte ohne technische Ausfälle....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## AndreZ. (19. September 2009)

Ich komme auch gleich!!!


----------



## Kono (19. September 2009)

Das war doch mal ein schöne Runde heute. Auch wenn sie Anfangs mehr den Charakter eines Ausscheidungsrennen hatte . Aber immerhin sind von 11 Startern 5 wieder an der KH angekommen. Auch kleinere Abgänge und technische Defekte waren zu verzeichnen. Aber alles halb so schlimm, lediglich der  Poploc-Hebel von AndreZ ist final in die Jagdgründe geschickt worden.
Danke nochmal an Sanz für das schnelle Guiden auf z.T. lange nicht mehr gefahrenen Wegen.
Kurz noch die Daten vom Tacho: 55km, 1100hm.
So, jetzt brauchen meine Beine endlich auch mal ein Wochenende .
Gruß
Kono


----------



## LowRider4711 (19. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Das war doch mal ein schöne Runde heute.
> Kono


Das finde ich auch. Die ersten 2 stunden konnte ich auch ganz gut mithalten. Dann war die kraft weg und ich habe es nicht mehr geschafft euch am tempelberg einzuholen, um mich persönlich zu verabschieden. Ich hoffe ihr nehmt es mir nicht übel 
Bis demnächst mit hoffentlich mehr Kondition
Stephan


----------



## Sanz (20. September 2009)

Hallo, ich fand es auch wieder sehr nett. Hoffentlich etabliert sich dieser Termin in den Winter rein.

Gruss und bis nächste Woche 
Andre


----------



## hoedsch (20. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Kurz noch die Daten vom Tacho: 55km, 1100hm.


Das sind ja doch einige Hm zusammengekommen. Mit dem üblichen Ciclo-Optimismus.




Sanz schrieb:


> Hallo, ich fand es auch wieder sehr nett. Hoffentlich etabliert sich dieser Termin in den Winter rein.


Ja ein regelmäßiger Termin wäre schon gut.
Die Strecke gestern war gut gewählt. Wenn es uns jetzt noch am Anfang gelingt den Haufen besser zusammenzuhalten, dann läuft die Tour auch noch flüssiger ab, ohne ständiges Suchen. Lieber etwas langsamer los und später, wenn es sich eingespielt hat, Gas geben.


----------



## Sanz (20. September 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wenn es uns jetzt noch am Anfang gelingt den Haufen besser zusammenzuhalten, dann läuft die Tour auch noch flüssiger ab, ohne ständiges Suchen. Lieber etwas langsamer los und später, wenn es sich eingespielt hat, Gas geben.



Das stimmt, am Anfang verhalten starten bringt am Ende einen besseren Schnitt und sogar ein angenehmeres Wohlbefinden

Allerdings kann ein verhaltener Start auch keine Wunder bewirken. Wer eben nur einmal in zwei Wochen fährt, wird es in dieser Runde immer schwer haben.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## BolbyM (20. September 2009)

Jungs, achtet beim Biken doch bitte mal auf Leute, die Nagelbretter auf unseren Trails vergraben. Ich war hete hinten beim Truppenübungsplatz unterwegs und habe so ein Brett voll erwischt. Dazu mehr im anderen Thread.
Ansonsten wünsche ich euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Sanz (23. September 2009)

Kleine lockere Einheit am Samstag?
Ich kann nur ca.2 h und würde mich dann ausklinken.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (23. September 2009)

ich wäre dabei

mir wär es Recht wen wir um 11 starten und ich hätte nichts gegen eine große Runde, den es wird meine letzte bis Ende Oktober / Anfang November


----------



## pixelquantec (23. September 2009)

Bin auch wieder dabei. Samstag / 11Uhr KH. 
Hoffentlich ohne Nagelbretter......


----------



## crasher-mike (24. September 2009)

moin, da werd ich wohl auch dabei sein 

nachdem ich aber nun knapp 1,5 Monate wegen meines Knies aussetzen musste, werd ich mich aber ggf. unterwegs ausklinken, wenns doch wieder zwicken sollte.

tempo wird wohl moderat, aber nicht unfahrbar sein ?


----------



## Sanz (24. September 2009)

Ok, ich werde am Samstag um 11:00 an der Hütte sein.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## werneson (24. September 2009)

Bin auch Sa 11:00 Uhr an der Hütte.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Matze27_6 (25. September 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Kleine lockere Einheit am Samstag?
> Ich kann nur ca.2 h und würde mich dann ausklinken.
> 
> Gruß
> Andre


 

Hallo Leute!!!

Eventuell interessant für Euch?!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=325


Komisch das man sich in den HB´s noch nicht über den Weg gefahren ist  

Grüße!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boshard (25. September 2009)

Hallo 


  Leute sagt mal Wo genau sind den die Hamburgerberge?
  Was ist da den so genau los?

  Kann ich da bedenken los lang mit meinem Bike?
  Ich hab ein Felt Redemption 3 (bisschen umgebaut)


----------



## Matze27_6 (25. September 2009)

Boshard schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Leute sagt mal Wo genau sind den die Hamburgerberge?
> ...



Hallo! Na logisch kannst Du da mit dem Felt lang...passt scho!

Die sind natürlich wie der Name es schon sagt in Harburg. Am einfachsten zu finden über die Cuxhavener Straße in Richtung Hütte, oder Du fährst über die Heimfelder Straße bis zum ehemaligen Kasernengelände durch und biegst dann in Richtung Tennisplätze rechts ab...und ab gehts in den Wald.


----------



## Boshard (26. September 2009)

Wo ist das den Genau bin nicht aus Hamburg oder Umgebung. 

  Ne Adresse währe genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (26. September 2009)

Die Kärntener Hütte ist hier. Ist so ne kleine Hütte mit einem Parkplatz davor. Direkt an der B 73 / Cuxhavener Str.
Mit dem Auto A7 und Heimfeld runter.
Oder mit der S-Bahn in Neuwiedenthal austeigen.


----------



## Kono (26. September 2009)

Boshard schrieb:


> Kann ich da bedenken los lang mit meinem Bike?


Wie ist das "bedenkenlos" gemeint?


----------



## Boshard (27. September 2009)

Ok danke für die Info.
  Wird den mal demnächst hinfahren.
   150 Km gehen ja noch.


----------



## Sven7181 (27. September 2009)

gestern war mal wieder eine schöne Tour auch wen ich total ko war

38.70km
14.96 Durch. km/h
845 hm

so ich wünsche euch noch schöne Touren im Oktober man sieht sich in 4-5 Wochen


----------



## Sanz (29. September 2009)

Sa? 1100? KH?
Andre


----------



## pixelquantec (30. September 2009)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei. 
Soll wohl etwas ungemütlich werden, aber bis Samstag ist ja noch Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (30. September 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei.
> Soll wohl etwas ungemütlich werden, aber bis Samstag ist ja noch Zeit.




Ja, das Wetter am Sa ist wohl gerade zum Mittag nicht so gut. Wir sollten die Uhrzeit sehr flexibel halten. Ich könnte ab 10.


----------



## Kono (30. September 2009)

Die Wettervorhersage fürs WE ist ja echt schauderhaft. Nass und kalt. Bääh, Igit und Pfui.
Aber schlechtes Wetter gibt es ja bekanntlich nicht, sondern nur unpassende Klamotten. Also schauen wir Samstag morgen nochmal in den Kleiderschrank, ob sich nicht was passendes fürs Wetter findet.


----------



## pixelquantec (30. September 2009)

Bis jetzt ist ja nur "leichter Regen" und Wind prognostiziert. Ich denke, im Wald sollte es schon gehen und an die mäßigen Temperaturen sollte man sich sowieso langsam gewöhnen. Nach der Staubpackung von letzten Samstag gibt es dann eben ne Schlammpackung.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## kroiterfee (30. September 2009)

ich tendiere eher zu 13 uhr und würde mich da gern mal anschliessen...


----------



## jab (2. Oktober 2009)

Moin allerseits,

ich werde wohl morgen angesichts der Wetteraussichten verzichten.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Tracer (3. Oktober 2009)

Hey Jungs!
Wuensche euch morgen viel spass beim biken!
Nextes Wochenende bin ich wieder dabei!
Schoene gruesse aus Ecuador-Guayaquil!
Willy


----------



## LowRider4711 (3. Oktober 2009)

jab schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> 
> ich werde wohl morgen angesichts der Wetteraussichten verzichten.
> 
> Grüße, Jan



Ich schaue gerade aus dem Fenster und habe mir dabei das gleiche gedacht


----------



## Kono (3. Oktober 2009)

Schade eigentlich, denn das Wetter könnte so leidlich mitspielen. Aber ich bin für heute leider raus, muss bei einem Umzug helfen.


----------



## pixelquantec (3. Oktober 2009)

Ist eigentlich jemand an der KH gegen 11 Uhr gewesen? Ich hatte mich leider um ein paar Minuten verspätet und 7 nach 11 war keiner mehr da. Ich bin dann alleine gefahren. Kein Regen und sogar ein paar flüchtige Sonnenstrahlen hatten sich in die Harburger Berge verirrt. 49 km sind es geworden bei 816 Hm in 3:20h und das alles in MEINEM Tempo ;-)
Technisch Stand heute das Absteigen über den Lenker auf dem Programm, welches ich einmal mit Bravour gemeistert habe ( wenn man schon mal alleine fährt... ) Naja, mehr als ein paar blaue Flecken und Kratzer an mir waren nicht zu beklagen.


----------



## Sabo.g (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Wir zwei Biker aus dem schönen Herzogtum-Lauenburg suchen nette(n) Biker oder Bikerin(nen), der/ die lust hat/haben uns ein paar schöne Trails in den Harburger Bergen zu zeigen. Dazu würden wir gern am Samstag den 17.10.09 in die Harburger Berge kommen. 

Wir waren bereits zwei mal dort gewesen, jedoch haben wir beim zweiten mal die schönen Trails von unserer ersten Tour nicht mehr auffinden können. Wir ahnen daher wieviel Potenzial dieses Gebiet besitzt und möchten gern möglichst viel davon kennenlernen.

Wir freuen uns...

MFG Sabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (7. Oktober 2009)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Wir zwei Biker aus dem schönen Herzogtum-Lauenburg suchen nette(n) Biker oder Bikerin(nen), der/ die lust hat/haben uns ein paar schöne Trails in den Harburger Bergen zu zeigen. Dazu würden wir gern am Samstag den 17.10.09 in die Harburger Berge kommen.
> 
> ...



Wenn das Wetter am 17. mitspielt kein Problem.
Schaut kurz voher ins Forum und kommt vorbei.
Andre


----------



## pixelquantec (7. Oktober 2009)

Hat diesen Samstag jemand Lust? Wieder 11 Uhr KH.
Die Wetterprognosen für Samstag sind bis jetzt recht gut.


----------



## Sanz (8. Oktober 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Hat diesen Samstag jemand Lust? Wieder 11 Uhr KH.
> Die Wetterprognosen für Samstag sind bis jetzt recht gut.



Ja, wenn das Wetter es zuläßt.
Vielleicht bis dann
Andre


----------



## aircooler (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab am Samstag mal wieder ein Seminar und kann nicht mitfahren. Ich überlege aber, am Sonntag nachmittag zu fahren, wenn es nicht zu stark regnet...


----------



## Sanz (9. Oktober 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Ja, wenn das Wetter es zuläßt.
> Vielleicht bis dann
> Andre



Ich bin Sa um 11 an der Hütte, aber nur wenn sich noch jemand meldet.

Andre


----------



## Tracer (9. Oktober 2009)

morgen soll es regnen!
wenn bis morgen ich meine cola dose zusammen gebaut habe werde ich kommen wenn es nicht regnen!
aber aufjeden fall werde ich sonntag fahren!
also auch für die die interesse haben, sonntag 12uhr k.h.!
adios!


----------



## pixelquantec (9. Oktober 2009)

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...ersage_details/?id=DE0004130&d=1&prev=weekend

Leichter Regen ab 13 Uhr. Wir werden es überleben.


----------



## werneson (9. Oktober 2009)

Bin morgen 11:00 Uhr K.H..
Gruß Frank


----------



## Trailbiker66 (9. Oktober 2009)

Tracer schrieb:


> morgen soll es regnen!
> wenn bis morgen ich meine cola dose zusammen gebaut habe werde ich kommen wenn es nicht regnen!
> aber aufjeden fall werde ich sonntag fahren!
> also auch für die die interesse haben, sonntag 12uhr k.h.!
> adios!


 
Sonntag soll es auch regnen  

also kannste auch morgen mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann heute doch nicht kommen. Bis zum nächsten Mal.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Sanz (10. Oktober 2009)

Es regnet seit 30 min bei 6,5°C hier.
Regenradar verspricht noch mehr Nass. 
Ich bin hin- und hergerissen. 
Nach derzeitigem Stand werde ich wohl eher nicht kommen.

Gruss
Andre


----------



## werneson (10. Oktober 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Es regnet seit 30 min bei 6,5°C hier.
> Regenradar verspricht noch mehr Nass.
> Ich bin hin- und hergerissen.
> Nach derzeitigem Stand werde ich wohl eher nicht kommen.
> ...



ok lass uns das Ganze absagen.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Tracer (10. Oktober 2009)

da ich und meine cola dose aus zucker sind, werden wir nicht kommen!
wenn morgen kein regen gibt...12uhr in der k.h.!
willy


----------



## Tracer (11. Oktober 2009)

auf grund eines technisches defekt (vordere bremse kaptt) muss ich passen.


----------



## Manni1599 (11. Oktober 2009)

Schade, das Du nicht konntest. Bin fast 4 Stunden (mit 2-3 kleinen Pausen)  unterwegs gewesen, fast ausschließlich bei schönstem Sonnenschein. Es waren ganz schön viele Leute unterwegs. Geschafft habe ich gut 46 Km und 1128!!! Hm. 
Vielleicht klappt es ja demnächst mal wieder mit einer größeren Runde, wäre schön, die "alten Hasen" mal wiederzusehen.

Grüsse,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (12. Oktober 2009)

Mensch Manni!

Da hast du ja Vorsprung.... 


Die Motivation ist schon toll, bei dem Wetter zu fahren 

Robert


----------



## Tracer (15. Oktober 2009)

Falls es nicht Regnet... 11Uhr Kärntner Hütte!


----------



## Trailbiker66 (15. Oktober 2009)

Tracer schrieb:


> Falls es nicht Regnet... 11Uhr Kärntner Hütte!



Sa oder So ?

Ich kann nur Sonntag,ähnliche Zeit ab KH 

Gruß Michael


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Oktober 2009)

*Wir MV-ler möchten auch mal bei euch fahren:

Am 24.10. fahren wir in Hamburg, knapp 60km mit über 1100 hm stehen auf dem Plan.

Genauere Infos zur Tour hier:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.33476.html

Und eintragen tut ihr euch bitte hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9313

Wir würden uns über ortskundige Mitfahrer freuen *


----------



## Sabo.g (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, ich hab mich hier vor einer Woche schon einmal gemeldet. Ich habe vor, morgen die Harburger Berge zu erkunden um für meine Truppe ne schöne Tour zusammenzustellen. Es wäre super wenn sich ein oder gern auch mehrere Ortskundige dazu hinreisen lassen würde(n), mir eine großzahl der so oftmals hochgelobten Trails zu zeigen. Wetter soll morgen ja besser sein as heute. Wenn´s regnet fahr ich trotzdem. Ich hab gehört die Straße Richtung Rosengarten ist gesperrt.

MFG Sabo


----------



## Tracer (16. Oktober 2009)

fahre morgen Sa. und So..
11Uhr Kärntner Hütte!
adios amigos!
Willy


----------



## Sabo.g (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, wo ist diese Hütte, wie finde ich dahin?


----------



## Tracer (16. Oktober 2009)

A7, Aufahrt Heimfeld
Cuxhavener Straße 55


----------



## Sabo.g (16. Oktober 2009)

OK dann sehen wir uns morgen.

MFG Sabo


----------



## Trailbiker66 (17. Oktober 2009)

Tracer schrieb:


> fahre morgen Sa. und So..
> 11Uhr Kärntner Hütte!
> adios amigos!
> Willy



Wäre Sonntag 13.00 Uhr auch für dich ok ? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, war heute echt ne richtig nette Ausfahrt gewesen. Vielen Dank nochmal an alle. Man sieht sich..

MFG Sabo


----------



## Tracer (17. Oktober 2009)

13 uhr wäre dieses mal zu spät, ein anderes mal!
Willy


----------



## Sanz (18. Oktober 2009)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hallo, war heute echt ne richtig nette Ausfahrt gewesen. Vielen Dank nochmal an alle. Man sieht sich..
> 
> MFG Sabo



Ja, war mal wieder nett. Eine Woche zuvor bin ich allein unterwegs richtig nass geworden. Ich hoffe zukünftig auf stabiles Wetter, und somit auf einen festen Samstagstermin mit vielen Leuten.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Matze27_6 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leuts!!!
Kann mir jemand sagen ob im Großraum Hamburg ein Unternehmen Service für Rock Shox Gabeln macht?
Hab ne Lyrik U-Turn und die müsste mal durchgeschaut werden.
Grüße,

Matze


----------



## hoedsch (21. Oktober 2009)

http://www.fahrrad-pagels.de/

Das hatte ich meine RS-Gabel auch schon mal beim Service.


----------



## Matze27_6 (21. Oktober 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> http://www.fahrrad-pagels.de/
> 
> Das hatte ich meine RS-Gabel auch schon mal beim Service.


 
Super, vielen Dank....werde gleich mal dort anrufen!


----------



## Tracer (23. Oktober 2009)

hey jungs!
wir sehen uns morgen, 10uhr an der k.h.!


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Oktober 2009)

Tracer schrieb:


> hey jungs!
> wir sehen uns morgen, 10uhr an der k.h.!



Yeah, und dann rocken wir die Harburger Berge


----------



## Tracer (24. Oktober 2009)

das war heute eine Ausdauer Runde, wie immer hat es mir viel Spass gemacht und ich hoffe die Rostocker (+Umgebung) hats gefallen.
Mani, ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald wieder in dem Wald!
Willy

P.S.: fährt jemand morgen (25.10) in dem Habes,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (24. Oktober 2009)

Nächsten Samstag wieder. Bin noch erkältet und meine Gabel kommt nächste Woche erst von Magura zurück.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Oktober 2009)

Tracer schrieb:


> das war heute eine Ausdauer Runde, wie immer hat es mir viel Spass gemacht und ich hoffe die Rostocker (+Umgebung) hats gefallen.



Meine und Mannis Runde war etwas kürzer, wir ham grad so die 15km geschafft, aber hat trotzdem Spass gemacht. Wir kommen wieder


----------



## Putcho (24. Oktober 2009)

Tracer schrieb:


> das war heute eine Ausdauer Runde, wie immer hat es mir viel Spass gemacht und ich hoffe die Rostocker (+Umgebung) hats gefallen.
> Mani, ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald wieder in dem Wald!
> Willy
> 
> P.S.: fährt jemand morgen (25.10) in dem Habes,



Hi Willy,
ich überlege morgen zu fahren, das Wetter soll erst gegen Mittag regenfrei werden......
Liebe Grüsse
Putcho


----------



## skinny63 (25. Oktober 2009)

Tracer schrieb:


> das war heute eine Ausdauer Runde, wie immer hat es mir viel Spass gemacht und ich hoffe die Rostocker (+Umgebung) hats gefallen.
> Mani, ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald wieder in dem Wald!
> Willy
> 
> P.S.: fährt jemand morgen (25.10) in dem Habes,



@tracer & putcho & ???: noch mal herzlichen Dank fürs Guiden, war ne prima Runde, Gegeneinladung erfolgt


----------



## Tracer (27. Oktober 2009)

hey jungs!
falls am samstag nicht regnen, könnten wir eine runde durch die habe´s unter die stollen nehmen!
11 uhr kärntner hütte!
hast la vista!
Willy


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Oktober 2009)

Mich hats tatsächlich nochmal so richtig erwischt! Fieber, Bronchitis, Krankgeschrieben! 
Jetzt gibts Antibiotika statt biken, ich hätte es mir am Samstag verkneifen sollen.


Wünsche euch viel Spaß, bis demnächst mal!

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (28. Oktober 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Mich hats tatsächlich nochmal so richtig erwischt! Fieber, Bronchitis, Krankgeschrieben!
> Jetzt gibts Antibiotika statt biken, ich hätte es mir am Samstag verkneifen sollen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung!


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Oktober 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung!



Von mir auch!


----------



## Trailbiker66 (28. Oktober 2009)

Tracer schrieb:


> hey jungs!
> falls am samstag nicht regnen, könnten wir eine runde durch die habe´s unter die stollen nehmen!
> 11 uhr kärntner hütte!
> hast la vista!
> Willy


  bei entsprechendem Wetter bin ich wahrscheinlich dabei 

Gruß Michael


----------



## pixelquantec (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Samstag auch mal wieder dabei. Kann allerdings sein, daß ich zwischendurch abbrechen muß, da ich Notdienst habe.


----------



## Tracer (30. Oktober 2009)

hey jungs...was ist mit morgen (31.10)!
wer ist dabei?
das wetter soll wie heute sein...niederschlag risiko 2%; sonne dauer 5std.!
ich werde morgen um 11uhr in der kärntner hütte starten!
nos vemos amigos!
willy


----------



## Deleted 15311 (30. Oktober 2009)

Moin Mädels

Nach überstandener Krankheit(Keine Ferkelgrippe)wär ich sehr gern mal wieder dabei,aaaaber ich bin morgen in der HSH-Nordbank-Arena um den zukünftigen Deutschen Meister und Europaligasieger gewinnen zu sehen...somit überschneidet sichs leider!Vielleicht nächstes Woende bei adäquatem Wetter....

Euch viel Spaß&Happy Trails

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Putcho (30. Oktober 2009)

Tracer schrieb:


> hey jungs...was ist mit morgen (31.10)!
> wer ist dabei?
> das wetter soll wie heute sein...niederschlag risiko 2%; sonne dauer 5std.!
> ich werde morgen um 11uhr in der kärntner hütte starten!
> ...



Bin dabei..... bis morgen
Putcho


----------



## Putcho (30. Oktober 2009)

nix


----------



## Kono (31. Oktober 2009)

Heute waren die Mitfahrer der Samstagsrunde in bester Laune und haben in Ihrer Euphorie über das schöne Wetter weder das Material noch sich selbst geschont. Die Verlustliste ist lang...
1 Schlauch
1 Bremshebel
1 Trailbiker
1 Sattel und
1 Putcho
Also ich fand die von Tracer geführte Runde trotzdem schön und abwechslungsreich. Danke nochmals fürs guiden.
Gruß und bis nächste Woche
Kono


----------



## pixelquantec (31. Oktober 2009)

Ja. Ne schöne Runde wars und irgendwann müßt ihr auch nicht mehr auf mich warten. Das dauert zwar sicher noch eine Weile, aber ein bissl mehr Kraft in den Beinen wäre schön. Vielleicht hat jemand nen Tip für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (31. Oktober 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat jemand nen Tip für mich.


Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem guten Frühstück?!?


----------



## Trailbiker66 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ja,habe ein schönes Horn am Schienbein .....neue Bremshebel sind schon bei Bike Components geordert,aber werde wohl Dienstag mit dem
Hardtail fahren müssen ....

@pixelquantec

da hilft viel training.....und eine schöne Übung > einbeinige Kniebeugen :
du stellt dich gerade hin, legst einen Fuß mit nach hinten mit abgewinkelten Knie auf einem Stuhl ab und beugst dann das Standbein bis max 90Grad und dann wieder fast
ganz Srecken,das ganze langsam und kontrolliert. Für jedes Bein 3Sätze a 10 bis 15 Wiederholungen. Und nicht die Regenerationstage vergessen,der Körper braucht Zeit die Trainingsreize zu verarbeiten !


----------



## pixelquantec (31. Oktober 2009)

Deinen Sturtz hab ich ja nicht mitbekommen, da ich mit Schlauchwechseln beschäftigt war.
Das mit den Kniebeugen werd ich mal testen. Allerdings will ich ja nicht unzufrieden sein. Meine erste vergleichbare Tour in den Habes im März diesen Jahres (mit dem grünen Cube ), war der Horror. Weniger die Tour, sondern eher die zwei Tage danach. Ich hatte mich quasi komplett platt gefahren und war 2 Tage null belastbar. Zwei Stockwerke im Treppenhaus und ich hab gedacht ich wär 500 Stufen hochgerannt. Jetzt stecke ich sowas locker weg, nur würde ich nächstes Jahr etwas kräftiger am Berg in die Pedale treten können. Daran wollte ich im Winter arbeiten. Etwas mehr Technik wäre auch schön, aber da kommt vieles sowieso beim fahren.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Trailbiker66 (31. Oktober 2009)

Bei Fahrtechnikfragen bin ich der Falsche,wie man ja heute 
wieder gesehen hat   .....aber auch das ist Übungssache


----------



## uas_bikes (2. November 2009)

hallöchen an alle hamburger 
ich würde mich gerne bei euch einklinken hab grade meinneuse bike (cannondale) abgeholt und nu will ich wissen was es kann oder was ich kann jenachdem
und das wetter so ja auch einigermasen werden am wochenende
also wie schauts aus????

mfg. phil


----------



## hoedsch (2. November 2009)

Meine Güte, ist es denn so schwierig mal einen einigermaßen verständlichen Text zu schreiben?

Also wir fahren an jedem Wochenende zu wechselnden Zeiten und es wird vor der Tour eine vollständige und funktionsfähige Ausrüstung vorausgesetzt. Die genaue Zeit kannst Du hier nachlesen.
Eine gewisse Kondition wird vorausgesetzt, denn langes Warten wird weder der Gruppe noch dem Nachzügler Freude bereiten.
Falls die Fahrtechnik für schwierigere Passagen noch nicht ausreichend ist, kann man jederzeit schieben, anstatt das Bike zu schrotten.


----------



## uas_bikes (2. November 2009)

Okey ich versuche es noch einmal verständlich (hoffe ich zumindest)
Also ich habe: Fahrrad, Helm, Licht, was brauche ich noch??
Kondition lässt sich schwer messen ich würde sagen ich bin nicht unsportlich, aber so 2 Stunden am Stück bei 22km/h ohne all zu viel Steigung mach ich mit fahre ja auch täglich meine 25km Arbeitsweg ( schwitzen darf man ja? oder etwa nicht ). Und was ist eine fahr technisch anspruchsvoller weg? eine Beschreibung währe nett

schönen Abend noch


----------



## pixelquantec (2. November 2009)

uas_bikes schrieb:


> Okey ich versuche es noch einmal verständlich (hoffe ich zumindest)
> Also ich habe: Fahrrad, Helm, Licht, was brauche ich noch??
> Kondition lässt sich schwer messen ich würde sagen ich bin nicht unsportlich, aber so 2 Stunden am Stück bei 22km/h ohne all zu viel Steigung mach ich mit fahre ja auch täglich meine 25km Arbeitsweg ( schwitzen darf man ja? oder etwa nicht ). Und was ist eine fahr technisch anspruchsvoller weg? eine Beschreibung währe nett
> 
> schönen Abend noch


 
Also schwitzen und Schnappatmung ist verboten.

Wege und Fahrtechnik findest Du hier: Hier 
In der Regel wird S0 bis S1 gefahren und bei Bedarf mit ner Brise S2.


----------



## uas_bikes (2. November 2009)

ist es seltsam das ich sofort bock auf s5 bekommen habe ??? xD

also ich fuhr im harz bis s3, durchgehend s1 mehr als s2 sollte ich hin bekommen. 
aber was mich stuzig macht das es dann ein schon so technisch anspruchsvoll is es denn nicht nur fahren ohne stumpf zur seite umzukippen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (2. November 2009)

nexte sa. (07.11) um 11 uhr an der kärntner hütte!
am do. wissen wir ungefähr wie das wetter sein wird!

auf jedem fall hat es  am sa. viel spass gemacht mit ein paar der di. gruppe zu fahren!

hasta pronto amigos!


----------



## pixelquantec (2. November 2009)

uas_bikes schrieb:


> .....
> aber was mich stuzig macht das es dann ein schon so technisch anspruchsvoll is es denn nicht nur fahren ohne stumpf zur seite umzukippen??


----------



## uas_bikes (2. November 2009)

ich glaube ich lasse mich einfach überaschen und mich die woche über nochmal melden habe Interesse am 07.11 mit zu heitzen 

in dem sinne ich gehe nochal ne runde radeln


----------



## Kono (5. November 2009)

Hola todos.

El sábado va a ser muy frío para mantenerlo seco todavía. Así que nos reunimos a las 11:00 reloj en la casa de Kärntner.
Hasta entonces, Kono.


----------



## pixelquantec (5. November 2009)

Yo no soy este fin de semana en Hamburgo.

Hasta la próxima gira.
Torsten


----------



## Trailbiker66 (5. November 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Hola todos.
> 
> El sábado va a ser muy frío para mantenerlo seco todavía. Así que nos reunimos a las 11:00 reloj en la casa de Kärntner.
> Hasta entonces, Kono.


 
das ganze nochmal auf deutsch,bidde 
samstag 11.00 bin ich dabei,gerne auch länger im ruhigen tempo 

gruß michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (5. November 2009)

Das ist aber eine große Überraschung! Und ich beschimpfe euch immer auch spanisch und ich dachte ihr versteht nicht die Bohne von dem, was ich sage.

Samstag: Regenwahrscheinlichkeit zwischen 17 und 30 % , 

also starten wir am Samstag um elf Uhr bis ca. 15 Uhr  
Start und Ankunft ist wie immer die Kärntner Hütte!

Für alle Neuen; Denkt an euren Helm und ausreichende Verpflegung!

Buenas noches!
Willy

P.s.: Nils, dieses Mal spielt der HSV nicht, ebenso soll es nicht regnen, also kannst du dich nicht vor der Tour drücken!


----------



## Kono (6. November 2009)

Tracer schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine große Überraschung! Und ich beschimpfe euch immer auch spanisch und ich dachte ihr versteht nicht die Bohne von dem, was ich sage.



Sa. 11:00 Uhr KH


----------



## Sven7181 (6. November 2009)

Moin

das hört sich ja gut an, ich werden diesen Samstag nach 5 wöchiger "China"Pause auch mal wieder teilnehmen.

Man sieht sich.


----------



## Sanz (6. November 2009)

[/QUOTE]P.s.: Nils, dieses Mal spielt der HSV nicht, ebenso soll es nicht regnen, also kannst du dich nicht vor der Tour drücken![/QUOTE]

So isses! Bei gutem Wetter bin ich auch dabei.

Bis dann
Andre


----------



## werneson (6. November 2009)

Bin morgen auch wieder mit dabei.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Putcho (6. November 2009)

Moin Zusammen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei...

Putcho


----------



## hoedsch (6. November 2009)

So nach 8h Keller trockenlegen kann das Wochenende beginnen und ich bin dabei.


----------



## Sven7181 (7. November 2009)

Ich muss passen, meine Freundin hat den Schlüssel der Garage mitgenommen 

Also komm ich nicht ans Rad 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß


----------



## John Rico (7. November 2009)

Ich werd versuchen, so lange wie möglich mitzuhalten.
Bis gleich!


----------



## de_reu (7. November 2009)

so, bin auch mit am start, bis gleich!

Cu De

Schaffe es doch nicht mehr, Schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (7. November 2009)

Hola Amigos(Das ist wohl das einzigste was ich auf spanisch hinkriege und verstehe..)

Ich muß irgendwas verkehrt machen,hab schon wieder die Schnodderseuche+Bronchitis,bzw.immernoch,hab wohl zu früh zu viel Gas gegeben....man sollte ab und an auch mal auf sein Gefühl hören!!
Mal schauen wann ich wieder fit bin,gehs auf jeden Fall diesmal lockerer an,da ich kein Bock hab auf ne Lungenentzündung oder H1N1...
Dank Lupine sind nun auch Nightrides kein Problem mehr für mich,muß nur noch die Gesundheit mitspielen!

Grüße

Nils

P.S.Hat sich ja richtig gelohnt letzten Samstag endlich mal wieder nach langer Zeit live ins Stadion zu gehen....naja,dafür waren die Karten"billig"...


----------



## John Rico (8. November 2009)

War ne richtig schöne Runde heute und auch wenn mir meine Beine mittlerweile sehr deutlich zu verstehen geben, dass ich mehr tun muss, hat es mir viel Spaß gemacht! 

Hab das Hauptfeld sogar noch gesehen, ich war kurz um die Ecke einkaufen, und als ich an der Hütte vorbeigefahren bin, wart ihr gerade am Einladen. Also seid ihr entweder keine großen Umwege mehr gefahren oder habt noch einen Endspurt eingelegt. 
Wo seid ihr denn noch lang? KS - PRS und zur Hütte?

Anbei die heutige Tour für Andre.


----------



## hoedsch (8. November 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Wo seid ihr denn noch lang? KS - PRS und zur Hütte?



Genau, aber nicht der direkte Weg. Hast Du so lange eingekauft?


----------



## John Rico (8. November 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Genau, aber nicht der direkte Weg. Hast Du so lange eingekauft?



Eigentlich nicht, habe mich allerdings vorher an der KH umgezogen. Ich denke, ich wart ca. ne halbe Stunde später an der Hütte.
Also doch tief geflogen?!


----------



## hoedsch (8. November 2009)

Noch die Daten für die Statistiker: 48 km, 720 Hm, 3:15h


----------



## Tracer (9. November 2009)

*kleiner bericht über zehn kleine verrückte biker/ in.

zehn kleine biker die trafen sich im wald ( kärntner hütte),
der zehnte hatte nach dem start knieschmerzen,
da waren es nur noch neun. ( gute besserung uas_bikes )
neun kleine biker, die gingen weiter zum segelflugplatz auf tour,
der neunte verlor eine bremssattelschraube,
da waren es nur noch acht.
acht kleine biker die fuhren zum top oder flop trail,
das war so hart,
da waren es nur noch fünf.
fünf kleine biker, die kamen müde an, ein paar setzen sich in ins auto uns fuhren wieder heim. 
und bis zum nächsten mal, da sind wir wieder zehn.

kärntner hütte: 11 uhr, samstag, 14.11.09 bei schönstem sonnenschein 

hasta la proxima semana amigos (bis nächste woche)

willy*


----------



## Deleted 15311 (10. November 2009)

Tracer schrieb:


> *kleiner bericht über zehn kleine verrückte biker/ in.
> 
> zehn kleine biker die trafen sich im wald ( kärntner hütte),
> der zehnte hatte nach dem start knieschmerzen,
> ...


----------



## pixelquantec (10. November 2009)

Ich bin wegen Party am Freitag diesen Samstag unpässlich. Sonntag dann gerne. Vielleicht hat mancher Lust an beiden Tagen zu fahren.


----------



## Silvi (11. November 2009)

Willi,
Du bist ein unverbesserlicher Optimist.....
Bislang sieht der Wetterbericht nicht danach aus, dass man bei schönstem Sonnenschein unterwegs sein könnte. 

Silvi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (11. November 2009)

ich schließ mich den Optimisten an

Samstag wäre ich dabei, hab schon den Schlüssel eingesackt - muss nur noch das Wetter passen

@Thorsten:

wen Samstag flach fällt und Sonntag scheint die Sonne bin ich dabei


----------



## pixelquantec (11. November 2009)

Schaun mer ma.
Bis jetzt sieht die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag etwas besser aus.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Tracer (11. November 2009)

regen wahrscheinlichkeit zur zeit für samstag zwischen 30-70%
also jungs und mädels, dann fangen wir ab jetzt die daumen zu drücken damit es am wochenende nicht regnet oder wir beten wie die inkas an die liebe sonne damit sich endlich am wochenende blicken lässt


----------



## Trailbiker66 (12. November 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Ich bin wegen Party am Freitag diesen Samstag unpässlich. Sonntag dann gerne. Vielleicht hat mancher Lust an beiden Tagen zu fahren.



Hallo Thorsten,

ich wäre Sonntag dabei..so gegen 11.00 KH,gerne länger bei entspanntem Tempo 

Gruß Michael


----------



## pixelquantec (12. November 2009)

Klingt gut. Ist gebongt: 11 Uhr. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt gerne 3-4 Stunden.

Gruß Torsten ( ohne "h" )


----------



## Sanz (13. November 2009)

Wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich dabei.

Also eventuell bis morgen 11:00 KH
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (13. November 2009)

Ich werde wohl auch um 11 dabei sein, Peter


----------



## Tracer (13. November 2009)

bis morgen!
und nicht vergessen, weiter


----------



## Kingpin78 (13. November 2009)

Hallo,

kann man sich euer Runde am Samstag anschließen? 


Gruß Kingpin


----------



## John Rico (13. November 2009)

Kingpin78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann man sich euer Runde am Samstag anschließen?
> 
> ...



Kann man. 

Du solltest etwas Fahrtechnik und vor allem Kondition mitbringen, die Runde ist nicht gerade langsam. Aber zur Not kann man ja irgendwann aussteigen (habe ich letzte Woche auch gemacht).

Wenn es morgen nicht regnet und ich rechtzeitig aus dem Bett falle, versuche ich morgen aufs neue, dranzubleiben.


----------



## werneson (14. November 2009)

Bis gleich
Gruß Frank


----------



## Sven7181 (14. November 2009)

jo auf gehts


----------



## John Rico (14. November 2009)

Ich komme auch und versuche pünktlich zu sein, wäre nett, wenn ihr ggf. ein paar Minuten wartet.

Bis gleich!
Sven


----------



## Tracer (14. November 2009)

die
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 scheint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mache mich gleich auf die socken!
willy

p.s.: jeder der ein helm mit bringt ist willkommen mit zu fahren!


----------



## Kono (14. November 2009)

Das scheint sich ja zu etablieren, dass nur die Hälfte der Starter wieder an der KH ankommt...
OK, Willy und Andre sind am Kiekeberg ausgestiegen, aber das Peloton, bestehend aus Frank, Clemens, Sven und meiner Wenigkeit, erreichte nach 37km, 700hm und 2 1/2h wieder die Kärntner Hütte. Markus wurde es zu schlammig und Sven7181 hat noch ein 5 Wöchiges Trainingsloch zu stopfen.
Mal schauen was uns das Wetter nächste Woche bringt.
Gruß
Kono


----------



## jab (14. November 2009)

Moin allerseits,

fährt nun eigentlich auch morgen noch wer oder sind wegen des Wetters doch alle heute schon gefahren die dieses Wochenende überhaupt fahren wollten?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailbiker66 (14. November 2009)

jab schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> 
> fährt nun eigentlich auch morgen noch wer oder sind wegen des Wetters doch alle heute schon gefahren die dieses Wochenende überhaupt fahren wollten?
> 
> Grüße, Jan



Ja,morgen 11.00 Uhr an der KH zur längeren Runde 

Gruß Michael


----------



## pixelquantec (14. November 2009)

Genau.
Das Wetter soll ja morgen recht freundlich für diese Jahreszeit werden.


----------



## jab (14. November 2009)

ok, wenn das Wetter denn wirklich so freundlich wird: bis morgen 11:00 h.


----------



## T3Power (14. November 2009)

Hi,
Würde mich auch gerne anschließen. Hab mich gerade im Forum registriert. Bin in neu in der Gegend und kenn überhaupt kein Revier hier. 

Möchte aber natürlich auch nicht "stören". Meine Kondition ist eher mittel aber aussteigen aus der Runde kann man ja immer ;-)

Wo ist eigentlich diese Kärntner Hütte?

Grüße, David.


----------



## werneson (14. November 2009)

T3Power schrieb:


> Hi,
> Würde mich auch gerne anschließen. Hab mich gerade im Forum registriert. Bin in neu in der Gegend und kenn überhaupt kein Revier hier.
> 
> Möchte aber natürlich auch nicht "stören". Meine Kondition ist eher mittel aber aussteigen aus der Runde kann man ja immer ;-)
> ...



Hallo David!
Die Kärntner Hütte liegt genau an der B 73 in Richtung Cuxhaven auf der linken Seite. Die genaue Adresse lautet Cuxhavener Str. 55  Hamburg Hausbruch. Bin morgen eventuell auch dabei.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Kono (14. November 2009)

T3Power schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich diese Kärntner Hütte?


Nur um eventuellen Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, die Kärntner Hütte ist hier.

Wenn es sich irgendwie einrichten lässt, bin ich Morgen (Sonntag) auch mit von der Partie. Aber das muss ich noch mit meiner Frau abstimmen. Also wartet nicht auf mich.


----------



## T3Power (14. November 2009)

Danke...

Bin Morgen dabei...

Ciao...


----------



## Sanz (14. November 2009)

Tracer schrieb:


> die
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was ist das für eine Werbung? Hast Du den Banner eingefügt oder wird solch eine Art von Werbung einfach in die Beiträge integriert? Schon ein bischen fragwürdig.

Gruß Andre


----------



## John Rico (15. November 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Werbung? Hast Du den Banner eingefügt oder wird solch eine Art von Werbung einfach in die Beiträge integriert? Schon ein bischen fragwürdig.
> 
> Gruß Andre



Willi muss nur mal aufhören, irgendwelche Graphiken von fremder Seiten zu klauen! 

War ne schöne Runde heute, auch wenn ich fast vom Bike gefallen bin, als ich bei BOC war. Dafür hatte ich dann auch 53 km und knapp 800 Hm auf der Uhr.
Morgen muss ich an den Schreibtisch, außerdem bin ich mir jetzt schon sicher, dass selbst Gehen morgen schwierig wird. 

Euch viel Spaß und hoffentlich bis nächste Woche!
Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (15. November 2009)

so Männers ich schließ mich heute nochmal an 


muß meine Lücke fülle

bis gleich


----------



## T3Power (15. November 2009)

Tja... dumm gelaufen, würde ich sagen.

Bin Heute Morgen schön früh aufgestanden und habe mich mit dem Bike auf dem Weg zu meinem VW-Bus gemacht. Der steht in einer Halle ca. 4 Km entfehrnt. Das Wetter ist schön und ich freue mich.
Nach einer kleinen Holzbrücke geht ein kleiner Schotterweg ab. Zügig unterwegs, habe ich auf der Holzbrücke etwas zu stark gebremst und... flutsch... weg war ich. Knie aufgescheuert und mein Fuß verstaucht.

Habe noch gehofft das es wieder besser wird. Hab mir den Bus geschnappt und zur Kärntner Hütte gefahren. Wenn ich gesagt habe ich komme muss ich mich ja wenigstens Blicken lassen. 

Wie ich angekommen bin war der Fuß auch schon dick geworden 

Kurz die Truppe gegrüßt die sich da versammelt hatte und wieder nach hause gefahren. Echt blöd.

Ich hoffe ihr habt/hattet Spaß und ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei sobald ich mich erholt habe.

Grüße, David.


----------



## Sven7181 (15. November 2009)

Mein Fazit vom Wochenende:

- gestern gut 28km, bis auf das ich im tiefen Trainingsloch stecke alles fein

- heute fit und guter Dinge: 14km 1x gebrochenes Schaltauge + Kette (war ehh fällig) + Schaltwerk sieht nicht ganz so gut aus, die hintere Platte ist hin

Ich hoffe das war es an größeren Ausfälle bei der heutigen Tour! 

Wurde das GPS Gerät gefunden?


----------



## Kono (15. November 2009)

Für die Freunde der Statistiken, hier die Daten vom Tacho der heutigen Runde: 39km,ca.800hm, 14er Schnitt.
Nachdem die große Gruppe im Eisendorfer Forst etwas kleiner wurde sind alle geschlossen an der KH angekommen. Ist doch auch mal was 
Hat Spaß gemacht heute.
Bis demnächst


----------



## peterbe (15. November 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Für die Freunde der Statistiken, hier die Daten vom Tacho der heutigen Runde: 39km,ca.800hm, 14er Schnitt.
> Nachdem die große Gruppe im Eisendorfer Forst etwas kleiner wurde sind alle geschlossen an der KH angekommen. Ist doch auch mal was
> Hat Spaß gemacht heute.
> Bis demnächst



Ich fande es auch eine wunderbare Indian Summer-Tour. 

Allein der blöde Verdacht des Bremers, ob jemand aus unserer Gruppe an seinem Rad war, nachdem er nach einem Sturz den Verlust seines Garmins bemerkte. Auf meine Replik, dass ich es ziemlich blöde finde, die Gruppe des Diebstahls zu misstrauen, bestätige er die Äußerung des Verdachts als berechtigt - also mit solchen Bikern muss ich nicht in einer Gruppe durch die HBs fahren! Im übrigen fanden sie nach Aufforderung, die Strecke und den Matsch zu durchsuchen, das Garmin wieder, wie sie uns bei einem späteren Wiedersehen mitteilten... ohne weitere Worte.


----------



## Trailbiker66 (15. November 2009)

ja, manche haben eben keinen Stil 

vielleicht können wir nächsten Sonntag noch ne Stunde drauflegen 
war aber nicht schlecht und das Wetter war auf unserer Seite 

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (15. November 2009)

9,5 Biker durchgekommen. Ist doch, wenn man die letzten Touren so sieht, ein gutes Ergebnis.

Gruß Torsten ( der halbe Biker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Kono (15. November 2009)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> ...vielleicht können wir nächsten Sonntag noch ne Stunde drauflegen....


Alte WP Regel zur Punktemaximierung: Möglichst lange langsam fahren. Ja ja. Aber heuer war das gar nicht so falsch um 14:30 Uhr Feierabend zu machen. Wenig später hat es hier ziemlich heftig angefangen zu regnen.
Schauen wir mal was uns das Wetter nächstes WE so bringt.


----------



## John Rico (15. November 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Alte WP Regel zur Punktemaximierung: Möglichst lange langsam fahren.



Die musst du gestern wohl verdrängt haben! 
Sowohl Frank als auch ich hatten nachher einen Schnitt von etwa 15 km/h auf der Uhr, ich weiß daher nicht, wie du auf 13,x gekommen bist.

Hat aber trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht und ich will mich ja nicht beschweren, bei so einer leistungsstarken Gruppe merkt man seinen Trainingsrückstand halt um so mehr ...


----------



## Kono (15. November 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Die musst du gestern wohl verdrängt haben!


Habe ich nicht. Ich bin gaaaanz langsam nach Hause gefahren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






John Rico schrieb:


> ... ich weiß daher nicht, wie du auf 13,x gekommen bist...


Bin ich?


----------



## T3Power (16. November 2009)

Ihr macht ein ja Angst. Vieleicht seit ihr doch zu "leistungstark" für mich 

Egal, sobald ich mich erholt habe bin ich dabei...


----------



## µ_d (16. November 2009)

wann is denn immer? und wo is kh?


----------



## Kono (16. November 2009)

"Immer" ist gleich zu stellen mit "Stets" und ist daher per Definition das Gegenteil von "Nie". Das Adjektiv "immer" beschreibt im allgemeinen deutschen Sprachgebrauch den Umstand das etwas gleichbleibend ist oder sich oft wiederholt. Daher ist Frage "Wann ist denn immer?" ein zeitlich nicht zu erfassender Punkt und kann nicht beantwortet werden.
Auf die Frage wo Karl-Heinz ist... Keine Ahnung.
Hoffe geholfen zu haben.
Gruß
Kono


----------



## µ_d (16. November 2009)

ist immer denn dann regelmäßig oder immer einfach mal nach absprache? und ist das treffen denn immer an der KH oder immmer mal wieder auch wo anders?
gruß
µ_d


----------



## Sven7181 (16. November 2009)

bevor das hier nun zu kompliziert wird

das Treffen ist nach Absprache obwohl es sich nun so etabliert hat immer am Wochenende - hängt halt vom Wetter ab und dann wann Leute Zeit haben

einfach ein Auge in den Thread werfen

Treffen ist bisher immer KH gewesen - werden zwar hin und wieder Leute unterwegs eingesammelt, da sie nicht pünktlich ausm Bett kommen obwohl sie so nah dran wohnen


----------



## µ_d (16. November 2009)

ahso. hab dank. dann mach ich das mal so und schau bei sich ergebender gelegeheit mal vorbei...
gruß
µ_d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (17. November 2009)

Mal eine Frage,kann man in den Hamburger bergen auch downhill fahren? Lg


----------



## peterbe (18. November 2009)

xc90 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage,kann man in den Hamburger bergen auch downhill fahren? Lg



Downhill im Sinne von Berg runter schon, aber in der Definition von Downhill: nein. Die HBs sind eher ein CC-Revier mit meist kurzen steilen Abfahrten, die aber ebenso steil erklettert werden müssen. 

Für Downhill gibt es keine ausgewiesenen Strecken, keinen Lift und da der Großteil der HBs Naturschutzwald ist, gibt es wenig Toleranz für anliegerbauende Downhillfreunde.

Also eher Malente oder Harz


----------



## peterbe (18. November 2009)

Zum Thema Samstag nopch ein amüsanter Nachtrag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6549372&postcount=7145

Wusste garnicht, dass ich als Architekt mit Paris-Hilton-Brille gehandelt werde...

Grüße, Peter


----------



## pixelquantec (18. November 2009)

Naja mit Leuten, die ihre Mitfahrer verdächtigen ihnen das Garmin während der Tour vom Rad zu klauen und meinen das wäre normal, muß man seinen Samstagnachmittag nicht verbringen.

Diesen Samstag wieder 11 Uhr?


----------



## de_reu (18. November 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Zum Thema Samstag nopch ein amüsanter Nachtrag:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6549372&postcount=7145
> 
> ...



Sehr geile post! 
Tja Peter, meinst du, du musst wohl mal wieder nen bischen mehr auf dein Äußeres achten?  

CU Delf


----------



## Tracer (18. November 2009)

samstag (21.11) start 11 bis 15uhr!
für samstag steht die regen wahrscheinlichkeit zwische 10 und 20%!!!
ich freu mich!
hasta la vista amigos!!!
willy


----------



## Sven7181 (19. November 2009)

@Torsten 

du solltest in deinem Alter nicht mehr so heftig feiern - es war nämlich der Sonntag 


so ich klink mich dann auch mal wieder - muß nächste Woche nach China bis Weihnachten und dies WE werd ich nochmal meine alte Heimat mitm Rad unsicher machen, wen den alle Ersatzteil ankommen

Viel Spaß bei den nächsten Runden

Sven


----------



## pixelquantec (19. November 2009)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> @Torsten
> 
> du solltest in deinem Alter nicht mehr so heftig feiern - es war nämlich der Sonntag


 
Ohja. Sonntagnachmittag.
Aber feiern muß schon sein. Teilweise ists zwar "Arbeit" aber mit diversen Absackerbierchen in der Früh. 

Viel Spass im Chinaland.


----------



## Fh4n (19. November 2009)

Hey Jungs!
Ist für diese Wintersaison auch wieder ein Endurorennen geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. November 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Naja mit Leuten, die ihre Mitfahrer verdächtigen ihnen das Garmin während der Tour vom Rad zu klauen und meinen das wäre normal, muß man seinen Samstagnachmittag nicht verbringen.
> 
> Diesen Samstag wieder 11 Uhr?



Hi Jungs,

fahrt mal ein wenig runter. Kono hat dort  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=108920&page=286  bereits in Post 7150 Stellung bezogen und damit sollte es man gut sein lassen!

Entspannte Grüsse aus Niedersachen
Jens


----------



## FORT_man (20. November 2009)

Hallo Hamburger,


ich wollte mich wegen der Geschichte vom vergangenen Sonntag nochmal abschließend äußern-ich habe die Story ja verfasst und habe somit einen Teil dazu beigetragen, daß es so hochgekocht ist. 
MTB-fahren ist viel zu schön und wichtig als das man sich ernsthaft in die Haare kriegt und wir wollen auch in Zukunft mit einem reinen Gewissen durch die schönen Harburger Berge fahren.
Ich fange mal an:

1. "Architekt mit Paris Hilton Sonnenbrille":
Ich wollte nach unserer Tour einen flapsig, ironischen Bericht schreiben und habe dem Ganzen zunächst keine besondere Bedeutung beigemessen.
Das war ein Fehler, die Sache ist dann nach hinten losgegangen, es war keine Absicht irgendjemandem an den Karren bzw. ans Bike zu fahren.
Dafür entschuldige ich mich, Asche auf mein Haupt, es kommt nicht wieder vor-ich bin eben kein professioneller Satiriker 

2. "der arme Kerl" bzw. kaputte Schaltwerke etc.
Ich weiß natürlich, daß Ihr Kollegen bei Pannen, technischen Problemen (oder möglichen Verletzungen) nicht einfach so im Wald laßt-das machen wir auch nicht, egal ob in Hamburg, Bremen oder sonstwo.
"Der arme Kerl" bezog sich darauf, daß der Kollege Sven an dem schönen Tag nicht weiter fahren konnte und zurück nach Hause mußte.
Der Ton macht die Musik, ich habe das unglücklich formuliert.
Kono hat das gestern schon richtig beschrieben.

3. Garmin weg:
Zweifellos eine sehr unangenehme Situation: 
die Gruppe weit auseinandergezogen, die Vorderen bekommen nicht genau mit, was hinten los ist und bei einem möglichen Verlust von 300 Euro liegen die Nerven da schnell blank.
Ich hatte das ja auch nur als Zeuge beobachtet.
Kono hat auch das gestern richtig beschrieben-auch hier macht der Ton wieder die Musik, nochmehr Asche auf mein Haupt 
Beim nächsten Mal wird alles besser.

Uff, das ist jetzt raus, ich habe lange genug darüber gegrübelt und hoffe, daß die Wogen jetzt wieder geglättet sind 
Schönes Wochenende und noch ein Gruß aus Bremen

Martinez


----------



## Kono (20. November 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> ... als das man sich ernsthaft in die Haare kriegt...


Ist doch Bullshit! Ich will jetzt und sofort einen handfesten Nachbarschaftsstreit! 

OK, Spaß beiseite. Vielen Dank für Deine klärenden Worte und ein dickes Lob an dein Rückgrat! Soviel "Mumm", ein solches "Dilemma" wieder gerade zu biegen, haben bei weiten nicht alle! 
So und jetzt wird wieder Fahrrad gefahren.
Kono


----------



## werneson (20. November 2009)

Ich bin morgen 11:00 Uhr an der KH.
Gruß Frank


----------



## John Rico (21. November 2009)

Ich beeil mich und komme auch.

Bis gleich!
Sven


----------



## Gothic70 (21. November 2009)

Moin,
Ich habe die Harburger Berge seid drei Wochenenden für mich entdenkt immer so um 11 Uhr rum und habe euer Treffen bemerkt.
Ich würde mich gerne mal anschließen und mit fahren.
Wie lange seid ihr in der Regel unterwegs und wie weit fahrt Ihr? 
Ich muß noch mächtig an meiner Kondition arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (21. November 2009)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich habe die Harburger Berge seid drei Wochenenden für mich entdenkt immer so um 11 Uhr rum und habe euer Treffen bemerkt.
> Ich würde mich gerne mal anschließen und mit fahren.
> Wie lange seid ihr in der Regel unterwegs und wie weit fahrt Ihr?
> Ich muß noch mächtig an meiner Kondition arbeiten.



Willkommen im Forum!
Warst du das, den ich noch angesprochen habe?
Heute waren wir ca. 3 h reine Fahrzeit, 40 km und ca. 850 Hm unterwegs. Zwei sind etwas entspannter gefahren, vielleicht teilt sich das in Zukunft also in eine eher schnelle und eine ruhigere Gruppe.

War übrigens ne schöne Tour heute! 
Die Verluste hielten sich auch in Grenzen (ein Schlauch + ein Handy), wobei das Handy trotz Suche leider nicht wieder aufgeaucht ist. Ansonsten eine erstaunlich homogene Tour mit schönen Trails und ordentlich Höhenmetern. Sogar die Sonne hat uns kurz angelacht!

Bis zum nächsten Mal!
Sven


----------



## Gothic70 (21. November 2009)

Ja das war ich heute morgen.
Ich würde mich gerne nächsten Samstag mit einklinken.
Bis dann.
Matthias


----------



## pixelquantec (21. November 2009)

Die "ruhigere" Truppe war ich und Michael. Wir sind netto 41,5 km in 3h gefahren mit 815 Hm. Allerdings ohne Verluste. Am Ende sind wir am Heidefriedhof noch auf die Hegi-12Uhr-Truppe gestoßen und mit denen zurück zur KH gefahren.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## pixelquantec (26. November 2009)

Hat jemand mal in seine Kristallkugel geschaut, ob am Wochenende ein regenfreies Zeitfenster zu erwarten ist? Sieht irgenwie nicht so toll aus. Dabei möchte ich schon nochmal fahren, da ich an den nächsten 2 Wochenende nicht kann.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## peterbe (26. November 2009)

Ich hätte Lust, am Sonntag zu fahren, eher Richtung 12 Uhr KH. Entspannte Runde!


----------



## Trailbiker66 (26. November 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich hätte Lust, am Sonntag zu fahren, eher Richtung 12 Uhr KH. Entspannte Runde!



Hätte auch Lust,wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt  LÄNGER und RUHIG 
zu biken


----------



## de_reu (27. November 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich hätte Lust, am Sonntag zu fahren, eher Richtung 12 Uhr KH. Entspannte Runde!



komme erst später wieder nach HH 8(
CU Delf


----------



## Tracer (27. November 2009)

hola!

morgen 11 uhr k.h. wenn es nicht regnet!
vielleicht sind zwei alte neulingen mit dabei, d.h. tempo langsam!
willy


----------



## pixelquantec (27. November 2009)

Ich hab gerade diverse Wetterseiten konsultiert: Es ist wohl egal ob Samstag oder Sonntag. Wobei mir Sonntag besser passt.

Ich bin dann am Sonntag mit Regensachen 12 Uhr an der KH.


----------



## Gothic70 (28. November 2009)

Hallo 
Ich werde als Neuling einfach Samstag um 11 Uhr KH sein, vieleicht sammelt mich ja jemand ein .
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (28. November 2009)

hallo mathias!
das passt super! 
bis gleich!
willy


----------



## Tracer (28. November 2009)

heute wars eine nette runde mit euch!
zu sechst sind wir von der k.h. mit sonnenschein gestartet.
obwohl einige schon fertig mit der welt waren haben sie kampfgeist gezeigt und bis zum bitteren ende durchgehalten!
willy


----------



## uklabike (28. November 2009)

Hat mir auch super gefallen. Neue Trails - Spitzenklasse. Würde nur vorschlagen beim nächsten Mal auf einige Pausen zu verzichten und dafür nach harten Passagen einfach langsamer zu fahren um die Nachfolger wieder aufrücken zu lassen. Mir ist echt kalt geworden.

Uli

P.S. Beim nächsten mal mit Helm........


----------



## pixelquantec (29. November 2009)

Heute war es auch ne nette Runde. Wir sind mit 7 Leuten gestartet und nach netto 2:30h durch´s Feuchtbiotop wieder an der KH gelandet. Zum Glück stimmen die Wettervorhersagen nie. So wurden wir nur von unten nass und verschlammt.
Torsten


----------



## Gothic70 (30. November 2009)

Die Runde am Samstag 11 Uhr hat mir super viel Spaß gemacht,ich danke Willy und allen Anderen für die Geduld mit mir. Die Strecke war abwechslungsreich und schööööööööööööön Bergauf (ich habe gedacht meine Lunge platzt).Gerne wieder bis zum nächsten mal.
Matthias


----------



## Tracer (2. Dezember 2009)

für samstag= 20%
das hört sich gut an!


----------



## pixelquantec (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin an den nächsten 2 Wochenenden nicht in HH. Am 19.12 gerne wieder.


----------



## John Rico (3. Dezember 2009)

Tracer schrieb:


> für samstag= 20%
> das hört sich gut an!



Willy, hör doch endlich mal auf, Bilder von kindergarten-workshop zu klauen! 
Die werden hier eh nur als blauer Kasten angezeigt ...

Ich kann leider auch nicht, mein Handgelenk ist noch nicht wieder fit. Hoffentlich kann ich in einer Woche wieder mitkommen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Deleted 15311 (4. Dezember 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Willy, hör doch endlich mal auf, Bilder von kindergarten-workshop zu klauen!
> Die werden hier eh nur als blauer Kasten angezeigt ...




....Genau!!...und beantworte endlich mal anständig die Fragen die unsereins dir per email schickt...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (4. Dezember 2009)

buenos dias!
morgen 11 uhr an der kärntner hütte!
also, bis morgen!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## Sanz (4. Dezember 2009)

Tracer schrieb:


> buenos dias!
> morgen 11 uhr an der kärntner hütte!
> also, bis morgen!
> m.f.g
> willy



Ich versuche am Sonntag wieder aufs Bike zu steigen.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Gothic70 (4. Dezember 2009)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt werde ich auch versuchen am Samstag  zu kommen 11 Uhr an der KH.
Entscheiden wird sich das am Samstag morgen,ob da nicht Weihnachtsvorbereitungen anstehen.
Matthias


----------



## werneson (5. Dezember 2009)

Tracer schrieb:


> buenos dias!
> morgen 11 uhr an der kärntner hütte!
> also, bis morgen!
> m.f.g
> willy



Bin dabei,
Gruß Frank


----------



## Gothic70 (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich Komme auch 
Matthias


----------



## g_mtb (5. Dezember 2009)

bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikebike1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Puuuh....war echt klasse die Gruppe mal gesehen/getroffen zu haben...als blutigster  Anfänger aber echt zu hart.
Ich werde mein Rad erstmal "lernen"

Mit Sicherheit sehen wir uns wieder...hab noch ein paar harmlosere Runden gedreht...tolles Gebiet

mfg Micha


----------



## Tracer (5. Dezember 2009)

getroffen haben sich an der kärntner hütte 14.... ja 14 biker!
es war wieder nett mit alten bekanten und neun biker zu radeln! es hat mir sehr viel spass gemacht!
bis nächstes wochendende!
willy


----------



## Kono (5. Dezember 2009)

Für die 5 Insider: Meine Frau ist doch ein Schatz, stand da doch tatsächlich ein dampfender Topf mit Grünkohl auf dem Herd als ich nach Hause kam... Hmmmm, lecker!
Für die Statistiker: Die "erweiterte" Runde hat heute 36km und 820hm zusammen gekurbelt. Wir waren Punkt genau um 14:00 Uhr wieder an der KH, als auch der Regen einsetzte.
Schauen wir mal was uns der nächste Samstag bringt.
Bis demnächst
Kono


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

ich hab da heute an der KH gegn 13.00 Uhr einige Autos mit Heckträgern stehen sehen.  Waren sicher von Euch dort geparkt.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Tracer (11. Dezember 2009)

buenos dias!

die prognose für morgen: niederschlag risiko 15-25%
                                   temperatur 3°, gefühlt wie 0°
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also, dann sehen wir uns morgen wie gewohnt an der kärntner hütte um 11 uhr! wollte gern morgen eine längere aber langsame runde drehen +/- 15uhr.
"hasta mañana."
willy


----------



## Gothic70 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich wümsche euch viel Spaß am Samstag, ich schaffe es nicht ein wichtiges Fußballturnier meines Sohnes erfordert meine Anwesenheit.
Matthias


----------



## Sanz (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, wir werden auch kommen.

Andre


----------



## g_mtb (12. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch dabei.
Gerhard


----------



## werneson (12. Dezember 2009)

Bis 11:00 Uhr,
Gruß Frank


----------



## hardyhohardy (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
wollte morgen (Sonntag) das erste mal mitfahren. Wie schaut es aus?

Gruß
HardyHoHardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

aufmerksames Lesen hätte dazu geführt, dass du festgestellt hättest, dass die Tour bereits heute stattgefunden hat und sich für morgen bisher niemand verabredet hat.

War aber eine sehr schöne Tour heute mit 40km und ca. 850 Hm. Vielleicht fnden sich ja noch welche für morgen oder sonst halt am nächsten Wochenende.

Gruß
Hoedsch


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde mir morgen früh mal die HaBes anschauen fahren. Bin allerdings mit ner Truppe aus Richtung Süden los.


----------



## Tracer (13. Dezember 2009)

wie immer hat super viel spass gemacht!
hier noch das bild des tages!


----------



## werneson (13. Dezember 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich werde mir morgen früh mal die HaBes anschauen fahren. Bin allerdings mit ner Truppe aus Richtung Süden los.



Ort und Zeit des Treffpunkt's scheinen ja ein Geheimnis zu sein.
Schade, Euch viel Spaß.
Gruß Frank


----------



## de_reu (13. Dezember 2009)

--


----------



## ohneworte (13. Dezember 2009)

werneson schrieb:


> Ort und Zeit des Treffpunkt's scheinen ja ein Geheimnis zu sein.
> Schade, Euch viel Spaß.
> Gruß Frank



Moin,

mir war der Treffpunkt tatsächlich nicht bekannt. Habe mich mit 2 Leuten in Scheessel getroffen und dann ging es auf einen Parkplatz bei Rade! Dort wartete ein weiterer Mitfahrer.

Ansonsten hat es viel Spass heute gemacht und das Rad gleicht einer Schlammpackung!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Baelko (13. Dezember 2009)

@Willi...schönes Bild.........Gruß von dem Buchholzer! 

Irrrrgendwann werde ich auch mal am Samstag dabei sein.


----------



## flansch09 (16. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
wir starten heute um 17Uhr einen kleinen Nightride von der KH aus.
Wenn wer Lust hat, kann er ja spontan dazukommen.
Gruß,
Felix


----------



## Tracer (17. Dezember 2009)

hola amigos!
wollte gern am samstag biken, aber es soll richtig polar kalt werden!
es sollen -7°C werden, die sich als -12°C anfühlen werden! verdammt, so viele fahrrad klamoten besitze ich nicht, um sie übereinander zu ziehen. "es lebe das michelin männchen"!

also welcher tapfere alpin biker ist mit dabei!

11uhr, kärntner hütte!

ich hoffe auf zahlreiche frost sichere biker, denn wir werden gegen mittag 4 std. sonne schein haben.

hasta la vista!
willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (17. Dezember 2009)

Bin dabei, allerdings dann den Temperaturen angepasstes "ruhigeres" Tempo.
Ich bin gerade von der ersten kleinen Runde im Schnee zurück: Schön glatt ist es!

Torsten


----------



## g_mtb (17. Dezember 2009)

bin dabei...vielleicht


----------



## Gothic70 (18. Dezember 2009)

Samstag 11 Uhr geht klar, auf das mir die Nase abfriert.


----------



## Tracer (18. Dezember 2009)

bei mir ist etwas dazwischen gekommen, so dass ich nicht weiss ob ich es  schaffe! also, wenn ich morgen um 11 nicht da bin, dann wartet nicht auf mich!

ich war heute 2 std. in dem habes unterwegs und ich kann euch emphfehlen, zieh ganz, ganz dicke socken, und schuhübersieher an! normaler weisse habe ich nie kalte füsse aber heute dachte ich, mir fallen die zehe weg!


----------



## helgeb (19. Dezember 2009)

Schneeballaschlacht um 11:00... ich bin dabei.
Bis gleich.

-----

Ergebnis:
- ca. -7°c
- 4 Personen
- berufsbedingt auf der Hälfte einen verloren
- Schneeengel
- 34 km
- ca. 740 Hm


----------



## werneson (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Wintersportler?
Ich treffe mich morgen mit Fred 11:00 Uhr an der KH.
Wer hat noch Lust auf eine entspannte Runde im Schnee?

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (19. Dezember 2009)

War ein monster cooler Schnee Ritt heute 
Die Temperatur war bis auf die Füße kein großes Problem,
bis auf das die Trinkflaschen eingefroren sind war alles cool.
Bis zum nächsten mal.
Matthias


----------



## pixelquantec (19. Dezember 2009)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> War ein monster cooler Schnee Ritt heute
> Die Temperatur war bis auf die Füße kein großes Problem,
> bis auf das die Trinkflaschen eingefroren sind war alles cool.
> Bis zum nächsten mal.
> Matthias


 
Genau. 
Bei mir waren es durch die Rufbereitschaft nur 2,5 h. Bin über Wildpark und Wegscheide zurück zur KH.
Die Traktion war auch o.k.. Außer bei wurzelhaltigen Uphills. Da waren die Fat Albert am Ende. Wenn die Winter hier regelmäßig so wären, würden sich ein paar Spikes ganz nett am Bike machen.
Torsten


----------



## Tracer (19. Dezember 2009)

werneson schrieb:


> Hallo Wintersportler?
> Ich treffe mich morgen mit Fred 11:00 Uhr an der KH.
> Wer hat noch Lust auf eine entspannte Runde im Schnee?
> 
> Gruß Frank



bin morgen mit dabei! freu mich!


----------



## helgeb (20. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank für...
... das Aufsammeln des gebrochenen Schutzbleches!
... die Versuche, mich über mein Konditionstief hinweg zu motivieren!
... das gemeinsame Fingerabfrieren beim Mantelflicken!
Die Tour(strecke) mit euch hat Spaß gebracht. Der Schnee ist herrlich. Wald und Heide sind noch ansehnlicher als sonst. Das Wetter macht glücklich.
Herzliche Grüße


----------



## ohneworte (20. Dezember 2009)

helgeb schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für...
> ... das Aufsammeln des gebrochenen Schutzbleches!
> ... die Versuche, mich über mein Konditionstief hinweg zu motivieren!
> ... das gemeinsame Fingerabfrieren beim Mantelflicken!
> ...



Das gute Stück auf dem Foto war verantwortlich für den Platten?


----------



## Sven7181 (21. Dezember 2009)

Moin

hab den Weg wieder zurück nach HH gefunden.

Wie sieht es den so aus zwischen den Feiertagen, muss ja wieder in Form kommen. Vorher hab ich leider keine Zeit, muss noch einiges erledigen und die Feiertage aber dann kann es los gehen.

Wünsche euch allen gute Feiertage!

Bis dann
Sven


----------



## Tracer (23. Dezember 2009)

hey jungs!
wünsche euch allem una feliz navidad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
falls das wetter über die feirtage es zu lässt, dann wollte ich ein paar runden durch die schöne harburger bergen drehen!
ok, dann lasst euch mit fahrrad zubehör, komponenten etc. beschänken
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Gothic70 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ein frohes Fest an alle,
am Samstag 11 Uhr KH würde ich mich einklinken, wenn jemand fährt und das Wetter mitspielt.
Matthias


----------



## Tracer (25. Dezember 2009)

das wetter ist ein spielverderber!
es sieht nicht gut für morgen aus: niederschlag risko über 70% besonders morgens!
für sonntag sieht die wetterprognosse besser aus!

morgen findet in der harburger haake ein cyclocross rennen. vielleicht sieht man sich dort!


----------



## Gothic70 (25. Dezember 2009)

Bei der Wetterprognose bleib ich lieber auch zu Hause, wenn sich nichts ändert.
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgeb (26. Dezember 2009)

Wenn heute (Sa.) doch noch jemand fährt, wäre ich jedenfalls dabei. Ggf. kurzfristig melden!

-----

@ ohneworte: Ja, dieser Stein war es vermutlich, der Mantel und Schlauch mit einem langen, seitlichen Schnitt zerstört hat.


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

ist jemand Sonntag unterwegs?


----------



## helgeb (26. Dezember 2009)

Wir sind morgen (So.) um 12:00 Uhr an der KH. Wetter wird dann dort begutachtet.


----------



## Gothic70 (27. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin 
vieleicht hat ja jemand wie ich nächste Woche Urlaub und hat Zeit  morgen am Montag 11 Uhr an der KH zu sein .
Matthias


----------



## Sanz (27. Dezember 2009)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> vieleicht hat ja jemand wie ich nächste Woche Urlaub und hat Zeit  morgen am Montag 11 Uhr an der KH zu sein .
> Matthias



Hi, das hört sich gut an. Ich habe auch zwischen den Tagen frei und wollte so langsam wieder auf Fahrt gehen. Wollte schon um 10.00 Uhr vom Eichenhof los und würde dann um 11.00 an der KH dazu stoßen.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## werneson (27. Dezember 2009)

Bin morgen 11:00 Uhr auch wieder dabei

Gruß Frank


----------



## helgeb (27. Dezember 2009)

Heute sind es mit drei Personen bei sonnigem, teils leicht bedecktem Wetter rund 1000 Hm auf 45 km geworden. Einige Wege sind noch stark vereist. Auf anderen haben sich schon wieder die Schlammlöcher breit gemacht. Insgesamt spannend zu fahren.
  Euch viel Spaß morgen! Mein Rad braucht leider eine Auszeit.
  Herzliche Grüße


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2009)

helgeb schrieb:


> Heute sind es mit drei Personen bei sonnigem, teils leicht bedecktem Wetter rund 1000 Hm auf 45 km geworden. Einige Wege sind noch stark vereist. Auf anderen haben sich schon wieder die Schlammlöcher breit gemacht. Insgesamt spannend zu fahren.
> Euch viel Spaß morgen! Mein Rad braucht leider eine Auszeit.
> Herzliche Grüße




Jepp, 

das mit den Bodenverhältnissen kann ich nur bestätigen, hat aber richtig Spass gemacht. Waren dann heute von Rade aus auch zu dritt unterwegs. Allerdings haben wir es nur auf 20 km gebracht, da einer der Truppe stark erkältet war und abbrechen musste.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Jens-Rudi (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ich bin morgen auch das erste mal dabei, da meine Kollegen kränkeln. Ich würde  gern mal mit neuen Leuten fahren. Gruss Jens-Rudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich wollte noch einmal das Ergebnis meiner Finger Begegnung mit dem Zaun am Friedhof geben (Tour am Montag 11 Uhr):
Kleinfinger abgekippte Metacarpale Köpfchenfraktur. Was so viel heist wie Finger Kapsel gebrochen.
Also Gips für 4 bis 6 Wochen.
War aber ne geile Tour.
Danke an Frank und Andre 
PS: ich komme am Samstag nicht mit.


----------



## werneson (29. Dezember 2009)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich wollte noch einmal das Ergebnis meiner Finger Begegnung mit dem Zaun am Friedhof geben (Tour am Montag 11 Uhr):
> Kleinfinger abgekippte Metacarpale Köpfchenfraktur. Was so viel heist wie Finger Kapsel gebrochen.
> Also Gips für 4 bis 6 Wochen.
> War aber ne geile Tour.
> ...



Autsch das tut ja beim lesen weh.Aber Du hatest ja gleich das Gefühl, dass da was nicht stimmt. Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall schnellst mögliche Genesung und trotzdem  einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Dann bis nächstes Jahr im Wald,
Gruß Frank


----------



## Sanz (29. Dezember 2009)

werneson schrieb:


> Autsch das tut ja beim lesen weh.Aber Du hatest ja gleich das Gefühl, dass da was nicht stimmt. Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall schnellst mögliche Genesung und trotzdem  einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Dann bis nächstes Jahr im Wald,
> Gruß Frank



Hi Matthias, da schließe ich mich mit den Genesungswünschen meinem Vorschreiber an. Ich schätze mal, daß du auch bei deinem Neueinstieg schnell wieder am Ball bist. Fand ich echt verblüffend, vor allem auch wie du überall runter gekommen bist. Die Sache mit dem Zaun hätte jedem passieren können, auch mit 10 Jahren MTB Erfahrung.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Sanz (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Mitstreiter,
wie sieht es mit einem Silvesterride aus? Ich dachte so an 11.00 Uhr für 2 - 2,5 Stunden fahren um danach noch bei der einen oder anderen Pulle Sekt zu Quatschen. Mal sehen wie kalt es wird, gefühlt soll es sehr kalt werden

Gruß Andre


----------



## Catsoft (30. Dezember 2009)

Moin Andre!

Gute Idee, leider bin ich ausser Gefecht 

Robert


----------



## Silvi (30. Dezember 2009)

Na das klingt doch vielversprechend. Nur "die eine oder andere Pulle Sekt" halte ich für ein Gerücht 

Also dann bis morgen,
Silvi

@ Catsoft:
Schon wieder erkältet? Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (30. Dezember 2009)

Silvi schrieb:


> @ Catsoft:
> Schon wieder erkältet? Gute Besserung



Richtig erkältet war ich länger nicht... Aber ich hab mich beim Weihnachtscross verletzt 

Robert


----------



## werneson (30. Dezember 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hallo Mitstreiter,
> wie sieht es mit einem Silvesterride aus? Ich dachte so an 11.00 Uhr für 2 - 2,5 Stunden fahren um danach noch bei der einen oder anderen Pulle Sekt zu Quatschen. Mal sehen wie kalt es wird, gefühlt soll es sehr kalt werden
> 
> Gruß Andre



Ich bin mit dabei. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Treffpunkt KH ist.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Sanz (30. Dezember 2009)

werneson schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dabei. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Treffpunkt KH ist.Gruß Frank



Jo


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Januar 2010)

Wie siehts denn aus mit ner tour ? Bin am überlegen ob ich mich in die harburger berge traue mit meinem geschätzten 25 kg bike


----------



## werneson (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues Jahr an alle!
Ich hoffe Ihr seid alle gesund und munter ins neue Jahr gerutscht. Wenn dem so ist steht ja einer entspannten Neujahrs-Tour in den HaBe nichts im Wege.
Also wer ist morgen 11:00 Uhr Kärntner Hütte mit dabei?

Gruß Frank


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Januar 2010)

Wie entspannt soll denn die tour werden ?


----------



## Trailbiker66 (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues Jahr 

Hat jemand Lust auf ne gemütliche Runde morgen
gegen Mittag durch die Habes ? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Januar 2010)

Wie lang wird denn die runde ?


----------



## Tracer (1. Januar 2010)

ein frohes neues jahr wünsche ich euch allem
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!
ich bin morgen samstag 02.01.2010 mit dabei!


----------



## Catsoft (1. Januar 2010)

Moin!

Ich wünsch euch auch ein frohes neues... Ich bin wohl noch eine Zeitlang an mein Sofa gefesselt 

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Januar 2010)

Von wo muß man denn da kommen ? Sbahn neuwiedental ?


----------



## Tracer (1. Januar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aus mit ner tour ? Bin am überlegen ob ich mich in die harburger berge traue mit meinem geschätzten 25 kg bike



25kilo!

jeder neuling bzw anfänger ist immer herzlich willkommen!
meistens wird es bis 14-15uhr gefahren!
eine kleine portion am kondition sollte mit gebracht werden. es wird aber grundzätzlich immer auf dem letztem gewartet!
aber um ein 25kilo bike zu bewegen brauch man in dem habes bei dem tempo, die normaler weisse gefahren wird, schon kondition


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Januar 2010)

Ne dann fahr ich erstmal alleine  kann mir jemand tips geben von wo ich am besten anfange ? Kam bis jetzt immer von der sbahn


----------



## peterbe (1. Januar 2010)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr
> 
> Hat jemand Lust auf ne gemütliche Runde morgen
> gegen Mittag durch die Habes ?
> ...



Ich wäre dabei, um 11 Uhr, aber auch eher eine traillastige entspannte Runde. Grüße, Peter


----------



## Sanz (1. Januar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Ne dann fahr ich erstmal alleine  kann mir jemand tips geben von wo ich am besten anfange ? Kam bis jetzt immer von der sbahn



Bitte einfach Suchfunktion benutzen.
Gruß
Andre


----------



## Sanz (1. Januar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich wünsch euch auch ein frohes neues... Ich bin wohl noch eine Zeitlang an mein Sofa gefesselt
> 
> Robert



Hi Robert, was hast Du denn? Schwerwiegend?
Gruß und auf jeden Fall gute Besserung
Andre


----------



## Sanz (1. Januar 2010)

werneson schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr an alle!
> Ich hoffe Ihr seid alle gesund und munter ins neue Jahr gerutscht. Wenn dem so ist steht ja einer entspannten Neujahrs-Tour in den HaBe nichts im Wege.
> Also wer ist morgen 11:00 Uhr Kärntner Hütte mit dabei?
> 
> Gruß Frank



Ich, wenn auch nur bis ca. 14.00 Uhr.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Januar 2010)

Wieso suchfunktion ? Meine frage war zu den harburger bergen und dieses thema ist über die harburger bergen , also bin ich hier richtig


----------



## Sanz (1. Januar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Wieso suchfunktion ? Meine frage war zu den harburger bergen und dieses thema ist über die harburger bergen , also bin ich hier richtig



Hallo,
im Norddeutschlandforum gibt es nicht nur diese Diskussionsrunde mit Schwerpunkt Harburger Berge sondern auch unzählige Diskussionen aus der Vergangenheit. Hier wurden immer wieder mal Fragen von Ortsunkundigen bedient. Nicht falsch verstehen, dies ist eher als Tip zu verstehen. Du wirst bestimmt fündig, auch einige Tracks wurden aus meiner Erinnerung schon bereit gestellt. Große Tourenbeschreibungen in schriftlicher Form bringen eh nicht viel, da auf der Tour eher unpraktikabel/nervig. Weiterer Tip: Auch GPS Track Anbieter im Netz durchstöbern.  

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Januar 2010)

Ging mir auch nicht um eine tourenbeschreibung sondern einfach nur um die information von welcher seite ich die HaBe anfahren muß um gleich richtig zu sein


----------



## Hegi (1. Januar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Ging mir auch nicht um eine tourenbeschreibung sondern einfach nur um die information von welcher seite ich die HaBe anfahren muß um gleich richtig zu sein



Meistens starten Touren an der Kärntner Hütte - Cuxhavener Straße 55c!


----------



## pixelquantec (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues Jahr an alle.

Bin gerade wieder in HH aufgeschlagen und wenn ich es schaffe, bin auch morgen 11 Uhr an der KH.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. Januar 2010)

MoinMoin

Ein gesundes frohes Neues auch von mir euch allen,hoffe ihr seid alle feuchtfröhlich und unbeschadet reingerutscht!!
Das Neujahrsanbiken laß ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen....

Bin dabei,also bis"gleich" !

Grüße

Nils

P.S.Mensch Robert,wat machst du für Sachen,hoffe das ist nix langwieriges?Gute Besserung auch von mir...


----------



## trmk3 (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 
ich mache mich auch gleich auf die Socken. 
Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich (als Neuling in den HaBes) mit.

Gruß Arne


----------



## hoedsch (2. Januar 2010)

Eine herrliche Tour war das wieder und die Wege sind alle in gut fahrbarem Zustand. Die Treibjagd haben wir auch überstanden und es bescherte uns immerhin eine Wildsau, die panisch unseren Weg querte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (2. Januar 2010)

das mountainbike jahr konnte nicht besser anfangen.
es war eine schöne verschneite tour mit netten leuten dabei! und habe sogar 2 neue trails kennengelernt!


----------



## Tracer (2. Januar 2010)

werde mich morgen sonntag 03.01 wieder auf mein bike schwingen!
also morgen 11 uhr kärntner hütte!


----------



## ducdich (2. Januar 2010)

Ich werde morgen auch mal wieder die HaBe unter die Stollen nehmen und versuche mal um 11:00 Uhr da zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. Januar 2010)

Moin @all

Wenn das nicht eines Neujahresanbikens würdig war,dann weiß ich auch nicht....
Geiles Wetter,klare Luft,super Boden,knirschender Schnee,ein Haufen netter neuer und alter Gesichter und dann kam noch die Sonne raus!Zum Abschluß dann nochn heißes Käffchen,was gibts schöneres!?

Das kann nur ein gutes Jahr werden,wenn das so anfängt!

Da hab ich doch glatt meine Eisklumpen,die nachher wieder sowas wie Füße wurden als sie sich langsam erwärmten,vergessen!

Schön,das alle Spaß hatten wie man auf dem Pic sieht....

Ich werde morgen die gute alte Geestkante unter meine Stollen nehmen!

Bis demnächst

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Tracer (7. Januar 2010)

buenas noches amigos!

treffpukt zum biken: samstag 09.01, start: 11 uhr, wo: kärntner hütte, bis 14-15uhr.

für samstag ist nur ein leichter schneefall prognostiziert!
also, bis samstag!
willy


----------



## Catsoft (7. Januar 2010)

Moin!


ich bin immer noch ans Sofa gefesselt 

Robert


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Januar 2010)

MoinMoin


Sehr schön,bin dabei....
Also bis Samstag!

Grüße

Nils

P.S.Robert,dir gute Besserung weiterhin,ist hoffentlich nix langwieriges(Ist echt ne Strafe bei dem Wetter)....aber abends bist du/ihr dabei?


----------



## Catsoft (8. Januar 2010)

Moin!

Ja, wir planen am Abend zu kommen. Ist nix strukturelles, wie der Orthopäde sich ausdrückte. Ist nur eine heftige Prellung und die eine oder andere Muskelfaser ist wohl auch böse gezerrt oder  hin...

Robert


----------



## Superflyer (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen, kann mir einer von euch schreiben, wie es gerade draussen im Harburger Wald aussieht,
Liegt zuviel Schnee oder kann man mit dem MTB fahren. 
Ich war einige Tage nicht in HH und wollte mich aus meinem verschneiten Stadteil morgen mal auf den Weg rüber über die Elbe machen. 
Danke schonmal für die Antwort 

Gruß der Superflyer


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Januar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ja, wir planen am Abend zu kommen. Ist nix strukturelles, wie der Orthopäde sich ausdrückte. Ist nur eine heftige Prellung und die eine oder andere Muskelfaser ist wohl auch böse gezerrt oder  hin...
> 
> Robert




Moin Robert

Das hört sich ja glimpflich an,obwohl von Prellungen hast du länger was als von nem Bruch....wie hastn das gemacht?Wolltest du ohne Fuß laufen?
Besser dich auf jeden Fall gut und laß dich pflegen...
Bis morgen abend!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailbiker66 (8. Januar 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> buenas noches amigos!
> 
> treffpukt zum biken: samstag 09.01, start: 11 uhr, wo: kärntner hütte, bis 14-15uhr.
> 
> ...



Moin,
werde auch kommen und das Tempo ausbremsen 

Gruß Michael


----------



## de_reu (8. Januar 2010)

Superflyer schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen, kann mir einer von euch schreiben, wie es gerade draussen im Harburger Wald aussieht,
> Liegt zuviel Schnee oder kann man mit dem MTB fahren.
> Ich war einige Tage nicht in HH und wollte mich aus meinem verschneiten Stadteil morgen mal auf den Weg rüber über die Elbe machen.
> Danke schonmal für die Antwort
> ...



Moin, wir sind gestern abend noch ne Runde gefahren; war sehr geil; die meisten Trails sind gut ausgefahren, mit festem, griffigem  Schnee, besser geht's nicht. werde am WE auf Jeden wieder fahren, wenn's nicht taut

gruß de


----------



## helgeb (9. Januar 2010)




----------



## Superflyer (9. Januar 2010)

de_reu schrieb:


> Moin, wir sind gestern abend noch ne Runde gefahren; war sehr geil; die meisten Trails sind gut ausgefahren, mit festem, griffigem  Schnee, besser geht's nicht. werde am WE auf Jeden wieder fahren, wenn's nicht taut
> 
> gruß de



Danke für die Information, ich werde dann morgen am Sonntag so gegen Mittag auch meine Spuren in den Harburger Schnee machen. 
Vielleicht hast ja auch Lust? 

Gruß der Superflyer


----------



## Kasebi (9. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das jetzt hier reinpaßt. Ich kenn mich nämlich im Norddeutschen Forum überhaupt nicht aus. Aber das hier hat doch was mit Hamburg zu tun.: Habe es gerade auf dem "MDR/ Sachsen Anhalt Heute" gesehen. Vier Hamburger mit dem Bike auf dem Weg zum Brocken. Heute und das bei dem Wetter. Klasse Leistung.
So das mußte ich einfach mal loswerden
Alo bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## de_reu (10. Januar 2010)

Superflyer schrieb:


> Danke für die Information, ich werde dann morgen am Sonntag so gegen Mittag auch meine Spuren in den Harburger Schnee machen.
> Vielleicht hast ja auch Lust?
> 
> Gruß der Superflyer



Jo, bin mit Peter am Start: 12:30!


----------



## Tracer (10. Januar 2010)

hegeb, vielen dank für die daten!
für mich peersönlich wars eine supper tour!
ich hoffe das die andere teilnehmer es genauso empfunden haben!
also bis nächste samstag!
wily

p.s.: in der neue Bike magazin gibts einem bericht über die harburger berge!


----------



## Sanz (10. Januar 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hegeb, vielen dank für die daten!
> für mich peersönlich wars eine supper tour!
> ich hoffe das die andere teilnehmer es genauso empfunden haben!
> also bis nächste samstag!
> ...




Ja, ich fand's auch wieder sehr gut.

Bis heute morgen gab es wieder 10 cm Neuschnee in den Harburger Bergen.

Bis nächsten Samstag
Andre


----------



## Deleted 15311 (11. Januar 2010)

[email protected]

Daas war doch wieder ne sehr geile Runde,schade das nicht alle bis zum Schluß dabei waren,da wurds nochmal richtig knackig,was aber wohl bei der wieder mal hohen Anzahl an Startern normal ist....
Von"Daisy"haben wir ja gottseidank nicht viel mitbekommen,die kam ja erst abends zu Besuch!
Danke dir Willy fürs guiden und für den schönen Nachmittag,ich weiß das sehr zu schätzen....
Bis Samstag hoffentlich...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (11. Januar 2010)

Ich hab am WE im Harz mal den Rost von meinen Ski abgefahren. War mal wieder herrlich, zumal es für den Uphill ja ein paar Lifte gab.

Diesen Samstag werde ich wieder das Schlußlicht machen.
Wenn es allerdings so weiterschneit wie gerade, dann wirds mit dem Rad derbe anstrengend.

Bis nächsten Samstag
Torsten


----------



## Sven7181 (14. Januar 2010)

Moin 

sollte Samstag nicht gerade die Welt untergehen würd ich auch mal wieder ne Runde mitfahren.

War die Tage fahren bei 25cm in meiner alten Heimat, war aber kein Erfolg


----------



## Loli.. (14. Januar 2010)

Hi, mit euch bin ich zwar bisher nicht gefahren (Nur mal mit der Dienstagsrunde), aber Lust hätte ich schon mal. Ich war Mittwoch recht lange in den HaBe´s unterwegs und fand es echt schwierig, bin aber kaum über den Bereich rund um Karlstein, Rosengarten, Wildpark, Kiekeberg hinaus gekommen. 
Aber wenn ihr gut fahrbare Wege findet und mich aus dem immer gleich aussehenden verschneiten Wald wieder hinaus führt fahr ich vielleicht mal mit.

MfG Loli..


----------



## Kono (14. Januar 2010)

Loli.. schrieb:


> ... Nur mal mit der Dienstagsrunde...



Wieso "nur"?


----------



## knallerkay (15. Januar 2010)

Moin,

bin neu hier, erstmal nen Hallo...

wie sehen denn eure tage so aus an denen ihr fahrt? immer eher dienstags und dann mal nen samstag? oder ist da auch mal nen sonntag drin? würd gern mal mit fahren, auch wenn ich auf dem mtb noch anfänger bin. aber zumindest keine stützräder mehr.


----------



## Kono (15. Januar 2010)

Recht stabil etablierte "Standardrunden" sind die Dienstagsrunde (18:30 Uhr) und die Samstagsrunde um 11:00 Uhr ab Parkplatz Kärntner Hütte (hier). Ansonsten verabredet man sich hier frei nach Schnauze und Wetterlage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knallerkay (15. Januar 2010)

Dann werd ich hier mal rein schauen und gucken wann sich was auf nem anderen Tag ergibt.


----------



## steili (15. Januar 2010)

würd auch gern morgen mitfahren. Es sollen -5° Grad werden - ist natürlich schon hart. Weiss jemand wie's mit den Wegen aussieht? Kann man die befahren? Morgen um 11:00 Uhr ab Parkplatz Kärntner Hütte? Wer ist dabei?

Beste Grüße,
Tobi


----------



## Loli.. (15. Januar 2010)

-5° geht doch noch. 

Wie gesagt am Mittwoch wars echt schwierig zu fahren fand ich, aber ich war auch in ner anderen Ecke von den HaBe´s. Wenn die Dienstagsrunde aber 20km+ geschaft hat sollte es schon irgendwie gehen.

Ich denke ich tauche morgen auch auf, hoffentlich verpenn ich nicht. 

MfG Loli..


----------



## pixelquantec (15. Januar 2010)

steili schrieb:


> ... Es sollen -5° Grad werden - ist natürlich schon hart. ...


 
Den meisten wird recht schnell warm.

Einzig die Füße können regelmäßig etwas kalt werden. So wie es aussieht wird an dem einen oder anderen Anstieg wohl etwas geschoben werden müssen. Da werden auch die Füße wieder warm.


----------



## steili (15. Januar 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Den meisten wird recht schnell warm.
> 
> Einzig die Füße können regelmäßig etwas kalt werden. So wie es aussieht wird an dem einen oder anderen Anstieg wohl etwas geschoben werden müssen. Da werden auch die Füße wieder warm.



shit, ich wollte mir doch noch so Überschlüpper kaufen


----------



## Sven7181 (15. Januar 2010)

Frostschutz inne Trinkpulle 

Stiel inne Banane stecken und ab gehts 


bis morgen


----------



## trmk3 (15. Januar 2010)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei.
Arne


----------



## Sanz (15. Januar 2010)

Hi, werde Sa 11.00 Uhr auch kommen.

Andre


----------



## Deleted 15311 (16. Januar 2010)

MoinMoin

Ich werde nach der langen"Winterpause"dem HSV gg.Freiburg live dabei zusehen wie sie 3 Punkte einfahren..

...
Bin also morgen leider nicht dabei,da wg.weiter"Anreise"zum Stadion einiges an Zeit drauf geht und es einfach zu knapp wird!

Happy Trails euch allen

Grüße

Nils


P.S.Andre....hab da schon ein schlechtes Gewissen

,weil ich da noch was hab von dir und das ist schon ein wenig her...ich hatte eben ne Tüte in der Hand im Keller,glaub ich muß euch maln Paket schicken....


----------



## Sven7181 (16. Januar 2010)

nette Runde heute auch wen ich nicht so mitkam  habs aber auch alleine zurück geschaft 


bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (16. Januar 2010)

Wir hatten noch ne kleine erfolglose Suchaktion gestartet und sind dann auch zur KH zurück.

Schön war´s. Nur an manchen Stellen war die Traktion recht grenzwertig.


----------



## helgeb (16. Januar 2010)

Wir freuen uns auf Nacht-Rodeln mit Glühwein.
Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen!
Um 21:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Bushaltestelle "Opferberg" nahe "S-Neuwiedenthal".
Schlitten oder ähnliches wäre hilfreich; falls jedoch gerade nicht zur Hand wird brüderlich geteilt.
Glühwein solange der Vorrat reicht.


----------



## steili (16. Januar 2010)

ja wo ist denn der Sven heute abgeblieben????


----------



## Kono (16. Januar 2010)

helgeb schrieb:


> Wir freuen uns auf Nacht-Rodeln mit Glühwein.
> Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen!
> Um 21:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Bushaltestelle "Opferberg" nahe "S-Neuwiedenthal".
> Schlitten oder ähnliches wäre hilfreich; falls jedoch gerade nicht zur Hand wird brüderlich geteilt.
> Glühwein solange der Vorrat reicht.



Mist! Zu spät gelesen. Und warum? Weil ich den halb zertrümmerten Schlitten meiner Tochter reparieren musste... Dann hätte ich ihn heute Nacht auch gleich ganz zu Klump fahren können.


----------



## Kono (16. Januar 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> ...habs aber auch alleine zurück geschaft


Sorry Sven. Soll ja eigentlich nicht passieren. Aber viel sind wir dann nicht mehr gefahren, wir waren ja schon auf dem Rückmarsch zur KH. 31km und 650hm hat mein Tacho heute aufgezeichnet. Aber nur, weil der Sensor am Vorderrad montiert ist. Wäre er heute am Hinterrad montiert gewesen, stünden wohl diverse kilometer mehr auf der Uhr .
Gruß
Kono


----------



## knallerkay (16. Januar 2010)

Das mit dem Hinterrad kenne ich.

ICh war in den Lohbergen und da ging Teilweise auch nicht viel. Hinterrad immer schön weg gerutscht. Aber der erste Tag mit MTB was trotzdem gut! Auch wenn es nur die kleinen Hügel waren...


----------



## helgeb (17. Januar 2010)

kono schrieb:


> ganz zu klump fahren


----------



## Kono (17. Januar 2010)

Habt Ihr die alle im Wald gefunden, oder aktiv selber geschrottet? Trotzdem, coole Nummer mit dem Nachtrodeln!
Es hat heute Nacht ja mal wieder kräftig geschneit. Da könnt' man ja zum Wiederholungstäter werden und Glühwein habe ich hier auch noch reichlich gebunkert


----------



## Sanz (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo, das war wieder mal gut und schreit nach Wiederholung. Wer hat heute Lust auf eine etwas kürzere Schneetour. Ich dachte so an 2,5 Stunden.

Gruß Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (17. Januar 2010)

Ich werde so gegen 12:00 in der Nähe der königlichen Aussicht sein. Allerdings mit Tochter und reparierten Schlitten .


----------



## flansch09 (17. Januar 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Da könnt' man ja zum Wiederholungstäter werden und Glühwein habe ich hier auch noch reichlich gebunkert


Und genau das haben wir heute vor. 
Ihr seid wieder alle herzlich zum Nachtrodeln eingeladen!
Treffpunkt ist um 20Uhr an der Bushaltestelle "Opferberg" nahe "S-Neuwiedenthal".
@Kono: vom Glühwein kannst du gerne was mitbringen, einen Kocher bringen wir mit


----------



## Kono (17. Januar 2010)

flansch09 schrieb:


> ...vom Glühwein kannst du gerne was mitbringen, einen Kocher bringen wir mit


OK, 20:00 Uhr Haltestelle Opferberg.


----------



## Kono (18. Januar 2010)

Nachtrodeln ist kult, der Glühwein war lecker; hat Spaß gemacht!
Hier noch mal kurz ein Bild von der KtrakCycle Lösung für das Mountainbiking im Winter.
Gruß
Kono


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Nachtrodeln ist kult, der Glühwein war lecker; hat Spaß gemacht!
> Hier noch mal kurz ein Bild von der KtrakCycle Lösung für das Mountainbiking im Winter.
> Gruß
> Kono



Moin,

das ging gestern auch mit dem Rad!





Hier bei der Glühweinpause in Fischbeck.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## pixelquantec (18. Januar 2010)

Wenn das noch öfter schneit brauchen wir bald sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (20. Januar 2010)

hola amigos!
samstag wie gewohnt, 11uhr an der kärntner hütte!
laut wetter.de werden wir am sa. 2 1/2std. sonne bekommen und es wird kalt -5/-7 gefühlt aber wie -11/-13, so kalt ist nicht mal in meinem gefreirfach!!!!
willy

p.s.: wer an dem tag ohne spikes unterwegs ist und kein stürzt hat, spende ich ein kaffee


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (20. Januar 2010)

Nah, Willy,

dann musst Du wohl den Kaffee trinken 

und Du liebst ja so das braune Getränk, wir lassen es dann auch als Cola durchgehen


----------



## Sanz (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo, ich bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## pixelquantec (21. Januar 2010)

Ist der gefrorene Matsch mit "normalen" Reifen fahrbar?


----------



## werneson (22. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute!
Bin Samstag auch ohne Spikes wieder mit dabei. Wird ne schöne Herausforderung morgen. Schwieriger Boden und arktische Kälte. Ich freue mich schon auf Willys Kaffee. 
Bis dann, Grüße Frank


----------



## peterbe (22. Januar 2010)

Wir wollen am Sonntag gegen 11.30 ne Eisrunde drehen.


----------



## trmk3 (22. Januar 2010)

Hi,
ich werde morgen mit meinem Sohn kommen, wir werden ein paar Kilometer mit euch mitfahren und dann alleine weitersehen. 
Gruß Arne


----------



## Deleted 15311 (22. Januar 2010)

[email protected]

Bin leider kurzfristig raus morgen,ich huste und fieber ein wenig durch die Gegend.....selbst Schuld,wenn man draußen schwimmt ohne Badekappe bei der Kälte...
Strafe muß sein!

Euch allen viel Spaß,laßt die Knochen heile und strengt euch an auf das Willy arm wird beim Kaffeeausgeben....das ich mir das entgehen lassen muß...


Grüße

Nils


----------



## Tracer (22. Januar 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Ist der gefrorene Matsch mit "normalen" Reifen fahrbar?



ja, verglichbar mit ein formel 1 auto auf nase strasse mit slick reifen!

ein wenig unberechenbar ist es aber schon. besonders auf kreuzungen oder kurven wo viele menschen davor das schnee platt getreten haben. das vorderrad neigt gern unerwartet abzubrechen!
aber bei diese verhältnis fährt man sowieso langsamer und vorsichtiger!
meine ganze stürzen passieren meistens bei schnee und eis. einmal bin ich sogar von werneson bei einem stürz mit dem bike überfahren worden!!!
ausser vielleicht ein kleiner blauer feck, passiert meistens nichts!


----------



## Sven7181 (23. Januar 2010)

Werde auch kommen und mitrutschen 


bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iron-Gun-D (23. Januar 2010)

tja, wer wohl heute den Kaffee bekommt?

ich habe eine Erkältung, und dadurch eine Ausrede, allerdings auch Respekt vor dem Eis!

Viel Spass heute!


----------



## Sven7181 (23. Januar 2010)

hmm also es wird argh lustig, schön Eis unter der plattgetretenen Schneedecke - 

noch schnell Frostschutzmittel in die Flasche kippen


----------



## knallerkay (23. Januar 2010)

Tach auch...

Ich bin heute bei uns i, "süden" gefahren. Nix Anspruchsvolles eigentlich, aber das war mit dem Eis schon mal gar nicht so schön. Bin ich froh wenn man wieder besser fahren kann...


----------



## Tracer (23. Januar 2010)

ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber bei den meisten trails hatte man super grip! 
wir sind den panzertrail, top oder flop  trail und den orgasmustrail gefahren. der top oder flop trail scheint beheizbar zu sein.
wir waren zu sechst unterwegs und alle waren gut drauf. am ende haben sich alle einen kaffee verdient. auch die spikefahrer, denn trotz deren kurzer mountainbikekarriere konnte man erkennen, dass sie das bike gut beherrschen.
der einzige der über den lenker gegangen ist, war diesmal ich! zwei sind abgerutscht und gefallen und drei konnte man nicht vom bike herunter holen. 
bis nächstes wochenende jungs!
willy


----------



## Loli.. (23. Januar 2010)

Ich war heute auch unterwegs (11:00 am Samstag ist für mich einfach zu heftig..  ) und fands richtig gut. Es ist zwar etwas rutschig aber dafür kommt man wenigstens vorwärts und ich finde es einfacher zu fahren als vor ner Woche mit dem weichen Schnee.

@peterbe Wie sieht das bei euch aus morgen, steht der Plan noch? Darf man euch begleiten? Oder seit ihr mir vielleicht zu schnell? 

Grüße, Loli..


----------



## helgeb (27. Januar 2010)

Zum nachvollziehen der Allee zum Rehwechsel.
(für Google Earth)


----------



## Tracer (27. Januar 2010)

humel humel! (habe was neues gelernt)

samstag (30.01), wer kommt mit? 
kärntner hütte! keine exakte steckenführung vorab, berge sollten ´drin vorkommen up and down, und außreichend spass muß es sein...
willy

p.s.: frank, hoffe du hast alles gut überstanden!
       hoffe dich bald wie immer an meinem hinterrad zu sehen!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (27. Januar 2010)

HummelHummel,MorsMors...

Jup,bin dabei....hab alle Bazillen erfolgreich bekämpft und besiegt!!

Bis Samstag....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sven7181 (27. Januar 2010)

Joo ich bin auch dabei 

Was´n mit Frank passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (27. Januar 2010)

Ich bin Skifahren.


----------



## werneson (27. Januar 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> humel humel! (habe was neues gelernt)
> 
> samstag (30.01), wer kommt mit?
> kärntner hütte! keine exakte steckenführung vorab, berge sollten ´drin vorkommen up and down, und außreichend spass muß es sein...
> ...



Hallo Willy!
Ich habe alles gut überstanden, kann aber auf keinen Fall am Sa mitfahren. Im Moment kann ich nur einigermaßen auf dem Sofa schmerzfrei sitzen.
Ich melde mich wenn ich wieder fit bin.

p.s. wieso Hinterrad


----------



## Deleted 15311 (27. Januar 2010)

werneson schrieb:


> Hallo Willy!
> Ich habe alles gut überstanden, kann aber auf keinen Fall am Sa mitfahren. Im Moment kann ich nur einigermaßen auf dem Sofa schmerzfrei sitzen.
> Ich melde mich wenn ich wieder fit bin.
> 
> p.s. wieso Hinterrad




Moin Frankie

Schön zu hören das alles gut verlaufen ist!
Ist auch ne effektive Art von Gewichtstuning,sich die Rippe abschleifen zu lassen,Respekt....
Seh zu das du wieder fit wirst,Willy wird schon übermütig....
Bis bald im Wald!

Grüße

Nilsi


----------



## Jackass1987 (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde auch mitfahren. Wann genau fahrt ihr ab ? 11 Uhr ? 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Deleted 15311 (28. Januar 2010)

Moin

Joh um 11:00/Kärntner Hütte!
Du weißt wo das ist?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Jackass1987 (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ja ich weiß wo das ist... ich bin nur immer in Hamburg Rennrad gefahren weil ich mein Cube in meiner alten Heimat stehen hatte. Nun habe ich mir aber letzten Sommer ein Nicolai geleistet und hab jetzt mein CUbe mit in HH. Nun will ich auch hier fahren. Bin vor 2 Jahren schonmal bei der DOD Nightride runde gefahren.

Mfg Erik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (28. Januar 2010)

Moin 

Ja,sehr schön....dann würd ich sagen bis Samstag 11:00 !
Bei Tageslicht und mit breiten Reifen machen die HaBes einfach mehr Spaß,du wirst sehen...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Jackass1987 (28. Januar 2010)

bin ja damals mit meinem Giant Hardtail schon dort gefahren. Das war schon ganz nett  Ich bin eigentlich gar kein Rennradfahrer. Ich fahr nur zum Training Rennrad  Mountainbiken ist dann doch irgendwie geiler 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Deleted 15311 (28. Januar 2010)

Moin

Wir verstehen uns....
Halt ich selbst nicht anders,nur wenns sein muß,ansonsten geh ich lieber schwimmen,wenns im Gelände absolut unfahrbar wird!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Jackass1987 (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

bei dem aktuellen Wetter sehe ich vielleicht morgen nochmal davon ab zu fahren. Ich bin schon vor einer Woche kaum im gefrorenen Schnee voran gekommen. Ich werd morgen früh spontan entscheiden, ob ich die 30km Anfahrt nach Harburg mit dem Auto auf mich nehme oder ob ich lieber hier mein Glück versuche oder sogar auf die Rolle ausweichen muss. 

Mfg Erik


----------



## Sven7181 (29. Januar 2010)

ein Vorteil hat es ja, nicht mehr ganz so kalt

denke das wird dann eher wie vor 2 Wochen, anstregend  

wie ist den sonst der Boden so, war einer biken die Tage? War ja die Tage in HH wohl über 0°, hab ich so gehört.


----------



## sannihh (29. Januar 2010)

bin am Mittwoch ne Tour gefahren...die Wege waren ganz schön vereist, ohne Spikes wäre es nicht gegangen


----------



## Tracer (29. Januar 2010)

ich fahre morgen!
11uhr kärntner hütte!


----------



## Kono (29. Januar 2010)

Ich bin gerade vom schneeschippen wieder drinne.  Bäääh! Satte 5-7cm fieser Pappschnee der jetzt langsam anfängt zu überfrieren. Kurz um, das wird eine konditionelle Herausforderung morgen .
Also, 11:00 Uhr KH.


----------



## g_mtb (30. Januar 2010)

20,5 km und 362 Hm bei einem Schnitt von 8,4 km/h sind es dann doch noch geworden!


----------



## Tracer (30. Januar 2010)

das war heute kraftraubend, ich war lange nicht mehr so kaputt nach einer tour. wir waren heute 3,40 stunden unterwegs und haben 27 kilometer geschafft. das ziel war der karlstein.
es tut mir leid, falls jemand gewartet hat heute. auf der a 7 ab volkspark gab es einen unfall, woraufhin es sich staute. ich war viertel nach elf da, aber ihr wart leider schon weg. nils kam ebenso spät, da bei ihm in bergedorf die s - bahn unregelmäßig fuhr. 
vielleicht können wir demnächst einmal die telefonnummern austauschen, damit man sich informieren kann.
nun zum wichtigen - es war sehr schwierig zu fahren, reine kraft war notwendig , um vorwärts zu kommen. gleichzeitig wurde das gleichgewicht geschult. an einigen stellen, besonders bergauf, hat mein race king kapituliert.
ok, hier noch ein paar eindrücke und bis nächsten samstag 11 uhr an der kärntner hütte!

willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (30. Januar 2010)

Moin [email protected]

Ja,das wäre nicht schlecht wenn wir die Handynr.austauschen unter denjenigen,die öfters am Start sind,damit man sich bei kurzfristigen unvorhersehbaren Verspätungen kurzschließen kann....entschuldigt bitte trotzdem die Verspätung,ich hoffe es mußte keiner alleine fahren!

Kann ich nur bestätigen,das ging nur über die Kraft heute,zumindest da,wo der Schnee tief war und noch nicht so fest getreten,dann warsn Eiertanz!
Da ließ sich an der Fahrtechnik feilen in Verbindung mit Krafttraining und ner gehörigen Menge Spaß bei einigen unvorhersehbaren Abgängen....sogar die Sonne lachte dazu und sorgte zusätzlich für eine einmalige Stimmung!
Allerdings waren einige Trails überraschend gut durchgehend befahrbar,da dort der Schnee  nicht durch die Bäume kam und somit nicht ganz so hoch lag!Also Trailspaß war teilweise trotzdem drin,was im Schnee bekanntlich seinen besonderern Reiz hat,erst recht bergab!
Wer fährt schon Ski oder Snowboard...papperlapapp.. !
Hab mich außerdem gewundert das der RaceKing bei solchen Bedingungen überhaupt noch fahrbar ist,Chapeau Willy!
Jetzt merk ich grad was wir heut gemacht haben,aber ich sag euch,das macht süchtig und ich werd morgen versuchen den Wintersportlern auf den Hometrails in Bergedorf Konkurrenz zu machen....

Grüße&bis nächsten Samstag 11h KH

Nils


----------



## Sven7181 (31. Januar 2010)

Moin,

ja Nummer sollten wir so langsam wirklich mal austauschen 

Wir waren um 11 da und haben so ~5Minuten gewarten, sind dann auf eine kl. Runde aufgebrochen um wieder zur KH zu kommen. Für mich und Kono war dann Schluß. 

Also auf besseres Wetter am nächsten Samstag


----------



## Sanz (31. Januar 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ja Nummer sollten wir so langsam wirklich mal austauschen
> 
> ...





Schickt mir einfach mal alle eure Handynummern mit Vor- und Nachnahmen per PM.
Ich werde Diese listen und an den entsprechenden Kreis zurück senden.

Silvi und ich sind 20 min gefahren und haben uns dann entschlossen lieber ins Studio zu gehen, sooo schwerer Boden.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (31. Januar 2010)

Moin!

Es ist ja sehr hübsch, aber auch sinnvoll? Eher nicht...





Robert


----------



## Deleted 15311 (31. Januar 2010)

Moin Robert

Na wieder fit,wat macht die Wade?
Hast dich anständig gesund pflegen lassen?

Ha,seit wann ist Spaß nicht sinnvoll!
Man braucht nur nen anständigen Guide an seiner Seite....
Wo ist das,aufm Foto?

In Bergedorf über Lohe/Wentorf,Richtung Aumühle/Krim/übern Stück Sachsenwald und retour an Ohe vorbei über Reinbek,ich muß sagen das ging ganz gut!
Lag aber eher daran das mittlerweile schon viel festgetreten war,sogar einige Trails,der Pappschnee macht mit seinem super Grip,vorrausgesetzt richtige Reifenwahl und niedrigen Luftdruck,sein übriges!

Ist außer dem Spaß ein gehöriges Kraft und Fahrtechniktraining....
Ich glaub davon brauchst du was in nächster Zeit oder?

Nächsten Samstag HaBes?

Grüße zuhause

Nils


----------



## Catsoft (31. Januar 2010)

Moin!

Das ist in Kröppelshagen. Leider war das gestern noch fast unberührt und damit nicht sinnvoll fahrbar.

Robert


----------



## Deleted 15311 (31. Januar 2010)

Das dachten wir gestern in den HaBes auch erst aufn Hauptweg die Stadtscheide hoch,fast unfahrbar durch hohen Schnee und vor allen Dingen wegen den noch vereinzelten Spuren!Aber als wir dann in den ersten Trail abbogen,waren wir positiv überrascht....Das zog sich über die ganze Zeit,das die Hauptwege fast unfahrbar waren,die Trails aber schon!Die Bäume haben eben einiges abgehalten,nur da wos frei war liegt ne Menge.....
Heute wars ja keine Kunst,hat ja gottseidank nicht mehr geschnippelt,somit war der Untergrund perfekt zum biken,da schön pappig und plattgetrampelt!
Das dürfte aber ab morgen durchs leichte Tauwetter problematisch werden und wirklich unfahrbar,hats heut schon einige Stellen gegeben die tückisch waren,hoffentlich frierts wieder schneller als es taut....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (31. Januar 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Schickt mir einfach mal alle eure Handynummern mit Vor- und Nachnahmen per PM.
> Ich werde Diese listen und an den entsprechenden Kreis zurück senden.
> 
> Silvi und ich sind 20 min gefahren und haben uns dann entschlossen lieber ins Studio zu gehen, sooo schwerer Boden.
> ...



Moin Andre

Du hast PN/PM...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## jab (1. Februar 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Wer fährt schon Ski oder Snowboard...papperlapapp.. !



Wieso den Berg runterrutschen - Langlauf ist bei solchen Bedingungen angesagt!

Grüße, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (1. Februar 2010)

MoinMoin

Ich rutsch lieber den Berg runter....mitm Bike!
Mit Skiern kanns fast jeder,ob mit nem einzelnen Brett,zwei kurzen breiten oder zwei langen schmalen....aber mit zwei stollenbereiften Rädern,dat is doch mal wat anderes und obs angesagt ist oder nicht,ist mir gleich,das entscheid ich immer noch selbst!
Aber jedem das seine....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## pixelquantec (1. Februar 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> ....
> Wer fährt schon Ski oder Snowboard...papperlapapp.. !
> ....


 
Ich!

Richtig Speed bergab geht bei dem aktuellen Wetter nunmal mit Ski am besten.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (1. Februar 2010)

MoinMoin

Ok,das ist richtig...wie gesagt,jedem das seine was ihm am meisten Spaß macht bei dem Wetter und darauf kommts doch an oder?Ich für meinen Teil steh nicht auf Speed....das aber generell nicht!

Grüße und bis bald im Wald

Nils


----------



## Tracer (2. Februar 2010)

buenos dias!
komme gerade von dem habes! es lässt sich alles super fahren trotz race king! wenn nicht wieder so eine schnee masse wie von freitag zu samstag runter kommt, werden wir am samstag viel spass haben!
willy

p.s.: frank. bist du schon wieder fit?


----------



## werneson (2. Februar 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> buenos dias!
> komme gerade von dem habes! es lässt sich alles super fahren trotz race king! wenn nicht wieder so eine schnee masse wie von freitag zu samstag runter kommt, werden wir am samstag viel spass haben!
> willy
> 
> p.s.: frank. bist du schon wieder fit?



Hi Willy!
Bin noch bis Montag krank geschrieben und es werden dann auch erst die Fäden gezogen. Also ich denke mal ich bin frühstens übernächtes Wochenende wieder am Start.
Grüße Frank

p.s.: hör mal auf so viel zu trainieren


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. Februar 2010)

Moin Franki

Schön von dir zu hören,du hast dir aber auch genau die richtige Zeit ausgesucht...

Bis bald im Wald

Grüße&besser dich weiterhin gut

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (2. Februar 2010)

werneson schrieb:


> p.s.: hör mal auf so viel zu trainieren




Schön, dass sich noch jemand Sorgen um Willys Zustand macht 

Robert

Edit sagt: Gute Besserung Frank! Ich drück die Daumen.


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (2. Februar 2010)

Der, der mit dem wenigsten Training, immer die TransAlp als Herausforderung sucht, und sie wahrlich überlebt! 

Mal schauen, wie es dieses Jahr ausschaut.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Catsoft (3. Februar 2010)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:


> Der, der mit dem wenigsten Training, immer die TransAlp als Herausforderung sucht, und sie wahrlich überlebt!
> 
> Mal schauen, wie es dieses Jahr ausschaut.
> 
> Gute Nacht!



Genau deshalb mach ich mir Sorgen: Kann Willy auch mit Training....


----------



## Jackass1987 (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mich jetzt dafür entschieden mein Nicolai mit nach Hamburg zu bringen und würde dann auch in nächster Zeit mal fahren, wenn mal nicht wieder 10cm Neuschnee liegt. Ich komme aus Wandsbek und würde bei guten Wetter über die Anfahrt mit dem Bike nachdenken. Kennt ihr da ne gute Anfahrt ? Hatte geplant über das Berliner Tour zu fahren. Wie komm ich am besten von dort aus zum Treffpunkt in Harburg ? Hab bisher nur Google Earth bemüht aber das war noch nicht so ganz schlüssig.

@ Iron-Gun-D

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auch mal wieder. Wir wollten mal vor 2 Jahren zusammen im Winter trainieren. Ist aber nichts draus geworden. 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## plattsnacker (4. Februar 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich jetzt dafür entschieden mein Nicolai mit nach Hamburg zu bringen und würde dann auch in nächster Zeit mal fahren, wenn mal nicht wieder 10cm Neuschnee liegt. Ich komme aus Wandsbek und würde bei guten Wetter über die Anfahrt mit dem Bike nachdenken. Kennt ihr da ne gute Anfahrt ? Hatte geplant über das Berliner Tour zu fahren. Wie komm ich am besten von dort aus zum Treffpunkt in Harburg ? Hab bisher nur Google Earth bemüht aber das war noch nicht so ganz schlüssig.
> 
> ...



Hi, 
bin Querleser aus dem Nordeutschland-Forum "Sachsenwaldpioniere".
Ein Kollege von mir ist tägl. mit dem Rad von Hammerbrook über die Elbbrücken nach Harburg geradelt. Da soll es eine Möglichkeit geben. Ich glaube stadtauswärts auf der linken Seite des Heidenkampsweges bleiben...

But don't forget den Sachsenwald + Bergedorfer Gehölz + Geesthang etc. !!
Näheres in unserem Forum bzw. unter LMB -> PLZ 21465

Es kommen auch Leute aus deiner Ecke regelmäßig zum Nightride nach Reinbek ( S 21 oder halt Auto bzw. Rad )

Gruss
chrischan


----------



## John Rico (4. Februar 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich komme aus Wandsbek und würde bei guten Wetter über die Anfahrt mit dem Bike nachdenken. Kennt ihr da ne gute Anfahrt ?
> Mfg Erik !



Ich bin schon öfter aus Barmbek nach Harburg gefahren. Wenn du mit der Bahn fahren willst, kann ich dir empfehlen, bis Hammerbrook zu radeln und dort die S-Bahn zu nehmen. Ich finde nichts nerviger, als am Hbf oder Berliner Tor mit dem Bike umsteigen zu müssen.
Ansonsten kannst du natürlich koplett mit dem Bike nach Harburg bzw. zur KH fahren. Über Berliner Tor - Heidenkampsweg - neue Elbrücken - rechts "runter" Richtung S-Bahn Veddel - an den Schrebergärter in Wilhemsburg enthang - über die Harburger Elbbrücke und dann immer die B73 Richtung Cuxhaven (um es grob zu umschreiben). Ich müsste die strecke irgendwo als GPS-Track haben, falls dir das weiterhilft, suche ich den mal raus.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## tora (4. Februar 2010)

Moin.



John Rico schrieb:


> [...] - über die Harburger Elbbrücke und dann immer die B73 Richtung Cuxhaven (um es grob zu umschreiben).



Statt über die Harburger Elbbrücke würde ich von der Veddel aus nach der Strecke durch die Kleingärten westlich fahren, über Neuhöfer Straße, Neuhöfer Damm über die Rethehubbrücke, Hohe Schaar, rechts ab über die Kattwykbrücke, Moorburger Hauptdeich/Moorburger Bogen runter.
Dann kommt man an der Stader Straße beim Mariahilf-Krankenhaus raus und ist gleich bei der Kärntner Hütte. Ist etwas schöner zu fahren.

Gruß, Torsten


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht`s eigentlich diesen Samstag aus? 11 Uhr K.H. wie immer?


----------



## Sven7181 (4. Februar 2010)

wie immer


----------



## Tracer (5. Februar 2010)

geländeradfahren am samstag dem 05.01.10
strecke: wir fahren am großen stein vorbei, den schmalen weg ruf und runter, kommen weiter südlich wieder raus, zurück den lustigen berg hoch und danach runter da hinten vielleicht noch mal vorbei und wieder zurück... tourenlänge 2 bis 4 stunden bzw. nach lust, laune und kondition!
treffpunkt: kärntner hütte um 11uhr.
willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (5. Februar 2010)

> geländeradfahren am samstag dem 05.01.10



Kehr Willy lebst noch in der Vergangenheit?

Nimm mal das nächste Kalenderblatt "FEBRUAR" und dann den 06.02.2010


Ob das am Wetter liegt?


----------



## Tracer (5. Februar 2010)

oh, du hast recht sven...06.02 ist richtig!

geländerradfahren finde ich cool!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (6. Februar 2010)

Moin @ all

Bin leider morgen nicht dabei aufgrund unfahrbarem Untergrund....dat is mir zu riskant!
Habs heut angetestet und zumindest hier in Bergedorf und Umgebung ists unfahrbar,wie ich nach 3 Stürzen festgestellt habe,das hat mir dann gereicht und da mir mein Leben lieb ist hab ich das Ganze abgebrochen und war schwimmen....
Ich weiß natürlich nicht wies in den HaBes aussieht,aber ich denke mal ähnlich,also seid vorsichtig und trotzdem viel Spaß!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## pixelquantec (6. Februar 2010)

Ich bin raus für heute. 11Uhr schaffe ich nicht. Werde dann am Nachmittag hier ne kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## Tracer (6. Februar 2010)

es hat heute wieder spass gemacht!
zu 4. sind wir los gefahren von der kärntner hütte!
unterwegs hat sich der rennradfahrer peter uns angeschlossen!
die wege lassen sich alle gut fahren. wie immer- wo die masse von menschen dem schnee platt getretten haben, ist es ein wenig rutschig!
was ihr zur zeit vermeiden solltet, ist der paul roth stein, besonders, wenn man hinten rum fährt. der schnee ist dort immer noch zu hoch ( wir mussten einen fußmarsch einlegen) und dadurch das es bergauf geht ist es nicht möglich zu fahren. vielleicht anders herum wäre es möglich!
der peter hat sich kurz vor dem paul roth stein verabschiedet. ab dort sind wir dem langen downhill runtergefahren. das ging ganz gut, man muss nur die spur nicht verlassen, sonst heis es ,abrupte halten und überschlaggefühl!
ok, dann sehen wir uns nächsten samstag wieder. 
was ich immer wieder sehr nett finde, dass man nach der tour kurz was gemeinsam trinken geht!
willy
hier ein paar impressionen:


----------



## knallerkay (6. Februar 2010)

Habt ihr das gut auf den Bildern... Ich hatte entweder nur recht tiefen Schnee oder platt gefahrenen, dann aber nur so das immer eine Pedale im Schnee steckte beim treten... Naja, ich hab mich trotzdem ein wenig durch geschlagen. Der Kondi wird das sicher gut tun!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (6. Februar 2010)

MoinMoin

Verdammt,da hab ich mich wohl verkalkuliert,aber das werd ich auch noch lernen,das das Wetter in den HaBes südlich der Elbe grundsätzlich etwas anders ist als nordöstlich am Geesthang bzw.Sachsenwald!

Sehr schöne Pics,besonders die Gruppenfotos der Bikes,die stehen trotzdem,das sie nur bis knapp über den Felgen im Schnee stehen,wie geil...!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sven7181 (6. Februar 2010)

Alles in allem eine schöne Runde - danke Willy fürs vorfahren 

Teilweise sehr anstrengend und Kräfte raubend aber die Abfahrten haben es immer wieder gut gemacht. Auch der total ungemütliche Marsch gerät durch die herrliche Abfahrt danach in Vergessenheit.

Zahlen:

22,57km 
2:13:40 Fahrzeit
10,13 km/h im Schnitt
41,97 km/h max. 

Jedesmal fühl ich mich wie am 24.12 wen ich in die Habes war bei diesem Wetter. Zu Hause gibts aber trotzdem keine Geschenke 


Bis nächsten Samstag


----------



## jab (8. Februar 2010)

Moin Willy,

danke für die Bilder! Ich glaube, dann muss ich wohl doch noch mal mit meinen Wanderskiern durch die Harburger Berge laufen (nachdem der Ausflug mit den Skatingski am vorletzten Wochende ein schnelles Ende im Tiefschnee fand). Hat sonst noch jemand Lust auf so eine (abendliche) Aktion, vielleicht als Nightride-Alternative?

Mit dem Rad würde ich im Moment kaum heil zur Kärntner Hütte kommen. Entweder würde ich mich selbst auf den spiegelglatten Nebenstraßen zerlegen, oder ein Autofahrer auf der B 73 würde das erledigen.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (8. Februar 2010)

morgen jemand Zeit und Lust ne Runde zu drehen - wie immer so gegen 11Uhr?

bisher hab ich morgen noch frei


----------



## Tracer (8. Februar 2010)

hi swen!
ich fahre jeden di. vormittag.
starte um 9 von der kärntner hütte. 
ich drehe aber nur 2 runden über die hacke. 
muss aber um 11uhr wieder an der k.h sein.
vielleicht hat der nils zeit und lust mit dir später zu starten!
willy


----------



## peterbe (8. Februar 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hi swen!
> ich fahre jeden di. vormittag.
> starte um 9 von der kärntner hütte.
> ich drehe aber nur 2 runden über die hacke.
> ...



Hallo Willy, gib uns doch mal morgen nach deiner Tour eine Einschätzung über den Zustand der Trails. Ich weiß noch nicht so genau, ob es mit dem Nightride morgen Sinn macht...

Danke, Peter


----------



## Sven7181 (9. Februar 2010)

Also die Hauptwege sind schon arschglatt - hab meinen Versuch abgebrochen. Das macht so kein Spaß mehr


----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. Februar 2010)

wooow, schön zu sehen, dass ich nicht der einzige Verrückte bin, der hier im verschneiten und vereisten Norden unterwegs ist! 

Ich habe mich heute erst eingeloggt in einer kleinen Pause, und unter "Stell dich vor" hab ich 'ne Kurzbeschreibung über mich mal reingeschrieben. 

Ansonsten - ich bin prinzipiell sehr gerne bei Touren hier mit am Start  - also, bis bald


----------



## knallerkay (9. Februar 2010)

Deine Bilder sehen ein wennig Lebensmüde aus mit nem Hüpfer auf EIS...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. Februar 2010)

nee, das war vor 2 Wochen, wo die Alster derbe zugefroren war und 17 cm oder gar dicker laut offiziellen Angaben war. 

Das einzige gefährliche war, das Rutschen. Aber auf natürlich zugefrorenem sind manchmal so Mini- Schneeverwehungen/ raues Eis, da bin ich kein bisschen gerutscht. Da konnte ich diese Bunnyhop-Bilder ohne Gefahr machen


----------



## knallerkay (9. Februar 2010)

Ja, das das dick genug war habe ich vor 2 Wochen auch getestet.

Meinte mehr so das glatt...


----------



## Tracer (9. Februar 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hallo Willy, gib uns doch mal morgen nach deiner Tour eine Einschätzung über den Zustand der Trails. Ich weiß noch nicht so genau, ob es mit dem Nightride morgen Sinn macht...
> 
> Danke, Peter



sorry, kann dir kein rückmeldung geben!
A7 war schuld! nächstes mal höre oder schau ich die vekehrslage!
willy


----------



## helgeb (9. Februar 2010)

Fahrt mit Spikes oder FAHRT NICHT ! ! !


----------



## pixelquantec (10. Februar 2010)

Ich komme grad von einer herrlichen Runde ( eigentlich mehrere Runden ) aus dem Niendorfer Gehege. Da hatte man schön Grip. Vorn NN und hinten RaRa. Der Untergrund baut sich dort z. Zt. so auf: Eis, festgetrampelter Schnee und oben drauf ein paar Zentimeter Neuschnee. Fährt sich fast wie auf richtig groben Schotter nur viel leiser. Ab und zu mal ein kleiner Versatz am Vorder- oder Hinterrad aber nichts ernstes.

In den HaBes kann es natürlich komplett anders aussehen.

Torsten


----------



## HamburgerBerg (11. Februar 2010)

also ich war heute von Bramfeld bis nach Hammerbrook und zurück unterwegs, wie du sagst, pixelquantec, es fuhr sich hier in der city wie auf Sandwegen  -  suuuper 



als ich da auf der Alster war, war so n älterer Mtb-fahrer und der hatte Spikes und wollte unbedingt mir mir ne Runde fahren, um den Unterschied zu sehen.

Was ich bei dem gesehen habe, da war ich wiederum von Spikereifen derbe enttäuscht !

 Entweder ist dieses 40 km über Asphalt einfahren beknackt (so dass die Spikes sich absenken und weniger tief in das Eis piegsen) oder die 365 spikes vom Ice spiker pro sind schlecht ... oooder der Typ konnte einfach nciht besonders gut fahren mit seinem derbe teuren Cube ...

naja, ich lad mal eben n paar Bilder hoch und dann gehts schlafen - zuletzt nur eine Frage:

steht am WE was an  ?

Niendorfer Gehege oder so, da wäre ich gern mal dabei =]
in dem Sinne, bis denn


----------



## Sven7181 (11. Februar 2010)

trail try Samstag 11Uhr KH??


----------



## werneson (11. Februar 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> trail try Samstag 11Uhr KH??



Ich bin dabei.
Bis dann, Gruß Frank


----------



## Tracer (11. Februar 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> trail try Samstag 11Uhr KH??



ich auch!


----------



## Trailbiker66 (11. Februar 2010)

Moin ,

jemand am Sonntag auf eine gemütliche Runde mit dabei ? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knallerkay (11. Februar 2010)

Wenn der Schnee bis dahin weg ist... Ich glaube ohne Spikes muss es nicht sein. Mal schauen was denn die Menschen die Sa fahren sagen!


----------



## Trailbiker66 (11. Februar 2010)

naja ,ich bin mittlerweile auch auf Spikes unterwegs da ich so gut wie jeden Tag fahre (Arbeit ,Einkauf usw...jeder Weg)...aber mal schauen was die Sa-Runde berichtet


----------



## pixelquantec (11. Februar 2010)

Ich hab am Wochenende zwar wieder Bereitschaft, komme aber am Samstag auch 11Uhr mit. Kann sein, daß ich dann wegen der Arbeit zwischendurch abbrechen muß.

Wenn es sich gut fährt, bin ich Sonntag auch nochmal am Start.

Torsten


----------



## knallerkay (11. Februar 2010)

Ne, da ich am Beginn stehe hab ich noch keine Spikes. Und auch keine alten Reifen die ich durchlöchern will... 

Naja, der Frühling kommt sicher irgendwann...


----------



## pixelquantec (11. Februar 2010)

Hab auch keine Spikes. Wenn vernünftig Schnee liegt brauchste auch keine. Nur wenn es sehr festgetrampelt ist. Oder aber vereist. Laut Wetterbericht bis zum WE aber nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## Tracer (11. Februar 2010)

hola amigos,
ihr braucht wirklich keine spikes, wenn ihr in den harburger bergen fahrt.
natürlich kann man nicht mehr so bolzen, als wenn es trocken wäre. es gibt bestimmte stellen z.b. kreuzungen oder wege, auf denen viele menschenmengen gegangen sind, wo es sehr glatt ist und wo man vorsichtig fahren sollte. 
letzten samstag konnte man das gut beobachten, dass bei sehr glatten untergründen ( eisplatten), wo felix und helge besser dran waren, wenn sie spikes hatten. sie fuhren wie auf schienen. solang aber nur schnee liegt sind sie nicht besser dran, denn sie setzten sich genauso zu, wie andere reifen. ich habe mit meinen  continental race king reifen keine großen probleme.
frank war am dienstag unterwegs mit nobbi nic reifen. er sagte, dass alles gut fahrbar war.
also amigos - keine ausreden, wenn man keine spikes hat!
Bis samstag , 11 uhr an der kärtner hütte

ich freue mich.
willy

p.s. vielleicht hat jemand lust danach bei m. d. einen kaffee, kakao oder cola zu trinken!?


----------



## pixelquantec (11. Februar 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> ...
> p.s. vielleicht hat jemand lust danach bei m. d. einen kaffee, kakao oder cola zu trinken!?


 
Im Gasthaus zum "Goldenen M".


----------



## Deleted 15311 (11. Februar 2010)

MoinMoin

Joh,bin Samstag auch dabei....ohne Spikes,die brauchts zur Zeit wirklich nicht,aufgrund der 2-5cm Neuschneedecke!
Zumindest nicht hier in Bergedorf und Umgebung,alles,bis auf wenig Ausnahmen wunderbar fahrbar!
Petrus muß Biker sein...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## mikebike1 (12. Februar 2010)

Hu...möcht auch mal mit, aber bis dahin braucht es noch etwas Techniktraining u Kondition...und jmd der mal schöne anfängerfreundliche Strecken in den HB´s zeigt.
Allein ist doof...aber wird schon...
Niendorfer Gehege bei Schnee macht auch erstmal Spaß...lach...
Viel Spaß und fahrt vorsichtig

Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (12. Februar 2010)

verdammt, am Samstag muss ich von 8 bis ca 13 Uhr arbeiten 

 am Sonntag wäre ich jedoch gerne dabei! 

dann müsste ich nurnoch wissen, wo die KH ist ?! ... 

also, ich freu mich, bis denn


----------



## Jackass1987 (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde auch gerne mitkommen, hab aber auch keine Spike Reifen... möchte die Saison nicht mit nem Knochenbruch beginnen... 

ist es wirklich fahrbar ohne Spikes ? Noch vor ein paar Tagen hieß es : Fahrt nicht ohne Spikes...

Ich fahr nur Nobby Nic...

Mfg Erik !


----------



## HamburgerBerg (12. Februar 2010)

klar geht's auch ohne!

das mit Spikes war auf meine Tour auf der Außenalster bezogen 

NN sind vllt etwas flach im Profil, aber mit meinem Focus habe ich derart heruntergefahrene MountainKings, dass die in der Mitte Slicks sind - und auch damit gehts ...

ist nur eine Frage des Gespührs, der notwenigen Vorsicht und des Trainings 

 das packste , und dann biste dabei (und ich auch, hoff ich doch)


----------



## Jackass1987 (12. Februar 2010)

will auch halt nicht als einziger vorsichtig hinterher eiern 

Mit schnee hab ich ja kein Prob aber Eisplatten find ich net so geil...

Mfg Erik !


----------



## HamburgerBerg (12. Februar 2010)

japs, das stimmt. darauf fährt sich's nicht so gut, aber hier bei meinen Touren die Letzten Tage habe ich in den Wäldern keine festgetrampelten/vereisten Stellen gefunden, wo man rutschen kann ... 
war also alles


----------



## pixelquantec (12. Februar 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> will auch halt nicht als einziger vorsichtig hinterher eiern
> 
> Mit schnee hab ich ja kein Prob aber Eisplatten find ich net so geil...
> 
> Mfg Erik !


 
Komm einfach vorbei und gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailbiker66 (12. Februar 2010)

KH ist Cuxhavener Str.55 in Harburg .....

ich wollte Sonntag gegen 12.00 los


----------



## helgeb (12. Februar 2010)

Aufgrund des anhaltenden Niederschlages sind einige Eisplatten mittlerweile mit einer deutlich dickeren Schneeschicht bedeckt, sodass man in den Harburger Bergen JETZT unter den gewohnt winterlichen Bedingungen auch wieder OHNE SPIKES fahren kann.


----------



## knallerkay (12. Februar 2010)

Die Eisplatten von letzter Woche auf dem Heiligengeistfeld waren heute auch komplett mit neuem Schnee voll...


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2010)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> KH ist Cuxhavener Str.55 in Harburg .....
> 
> ich wollte Sonntag gegen 12.00 los



12 Uhr KH behalte ich für Sonntag auch mal im Auge, sofern die A1 fahrbar ist!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (12. Februar 2010)

okay, also laut google Maps ist das ja mal echt n guter Treffpunkt. dann merk ich mri das auch mal vor und poste morgen direkt nach der Arbeit, wie es aussieht-im Kalender aber vorgemerkt!  

dann hätt ich endlich wen, der die Harburger Berge mir zeigen kann ... und vllt kann mien cheetah mal eingefahren werden, was gröberes angeht 

also meine guten, nach stundemlangen totlachen im "Fun" ordner muss ich ins Bett, morgen Arbeiten.

bis morgen  -> und wenn nichts schief geht, sehen wir uns danna uch schon am Sonntag

ps: ich würde mit der Bahn kommen - s - neuwiental is die dichteste ne ?!


----------



## Sven7181 (13. Februar 2010)

nette Runde gefahren obwohl es ab der Heide mehr oder weniger eine Katastrophe war

aber die Hauptsache ist es hat Spaß gemacht und davon hatten wir jawohl reichlich


23,69km - wieviele davon zu Fuss kann ich nicht sagen 

2:24h Fahrzeit

9,87km/h im Schnitt


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> nette Runde gefahren obwohl es ab der Heide mehr oder weniger eine Katastrophe war
> 
> aber die Hauptsache ist es hat Spaß gemacht und davon hatten wir jawohl reichlich
> 
> ...



Moin,

Glätte- oder Tiefschneebedingt?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (13. Februar 2010)

@all: haltet ihr nochma Rücksprache vor Treffen? wie läuft das hier generell? da ich von Bramfeld aus bis dorthin laut HVV ne Stunde brauche 

... aber für die Harburger Berg und euch kein Ding


----------



## Jackass1987 (13. Februar 2010)

Glätte nein - tiefschnee : jede Menge 

Ich fands auch ganz schön... vor allem ganz wichtig: keiner hat sich was getan und alle hatten Spaß...

ich freu mich dennoch auf schneefreies Biken 

Schönes Wochenende noch 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## pixelquantec (13. Februar 2010)

Ich bin zwar nach ner Stunde ausgeschert, aber am Ende 3:07h gefahren. Ich bin am Anfang dauernd von der "Spur" abgekommen und da war dann wenig Grip. Vorderrad weg...Hinterrad weg...Anfahren am Berg teilweise nicht möglich....War einfach nervig. Ich bin dann die etwas breiteren Trampelpfade gefahren und habs auf 31,5 km gebracht. Einmal hab ich noch in Schnee gegriffen, was bei dem machbaren Tempo harmlos war. Als ich zur KH kam wart ihr schon wech.

@Trailbiker66: Morgen 12 Uhr KH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailbiker66 (13. Februar 2010)

@Torsten und Hamburger Berg
ja, morgen 12.00.....mal sehen was geht und ganz ruhiges Tempo.....
sind ja nicht auf der Flucht oder beim Rennen 

@Hamburger Berg
ich komme von Barmbek mit HVV und auch schon ne Stunde unterwegs
bis KH...also vielleicht lieber ein paar Minuten früher losfahren ? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2010)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> @Torsten und Hamburger Berg
> ja, morgen 12.00.....mal sehen was geht und ganz ruhiges Tempo.....
> sind ja nicht auf der Flucht oder beim Rennen
> 
> ...



Sollte ich morgen dazustossen kommt mir ganz ruhig doch sehr entgegen. Bin nämlich bereits seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr gefahren!


----------



## Tracer (13. Februar 2010)

ein paar impressionen!

der blaue zug






die blaue invasion und das ohne absprache oder gabs nur blaue klamotten beim wsv?





wer sein rad liebt der schiebt es bzw trägt es





und zum ende, damit ihr wisst, mit welchen reifen die harburger buben unterwegs sind


----------



## Jackass1987 (13. Februar 2010)

die blue man group... weniger trommeln, mehr biking 

willy ... das nächste mal in blau. ist doch klar oder ?

Mfg Erik


----------



## knallerkay (13. Februar 2010)

Also ich passe für morgen. Sieht mir doch deutlich zu schneeig aus für mein können und meine Kondi.  Hoffe auf endlich Schnee freie Tage!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (13. Februar 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> die blue man group... weniger trommeln, mehr biking
> 
> willy ... das nächste mal in blau. ist doch klar oder ?
> 
> Mfg Erik




MoinMoin



Als Guide darf er ja als einziger in gelb,zum wiedererkennen....obwohl nach der"Katastrophe"Richtung Heide wurde er ja erfolgreich entmachtet!
Zu Unrecht wie ich finde,weil der Spaß darf nicht zu kurz kommen,gell....und laut Andre lag auf der Heide sowieso ein Fluch was den Schnee angeht,da hätt unser"Harburger Jung"dem verzweifelnden Guide ja ruhig mal vorwarnen können und ihn nicht so ins offene Messer laufen lassen sollen!
Aber das war glaub ich in Wirklichkeit Teil der im Endeffekt erfolgreichen Taktik der mehrheitlichen Verschwörung,kam"natürlich"deutlich zu spät und wird sich warscheinlich nie ganz aufklären...
Hoffentlich bis nächsten Samstag(noch ohne Tauwetter!!)!

Grüße

Nils

P.S. Hey Erik,sehrsehr geiles Nicolai...mit viel Liebe zum Detail aufgebaut!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (14. Februar 2010)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> @Torsten und Hamburger Berg
> ja, morgen 12.00.....mal sehen was geht und ganz ruhiges Tempo.....
> sind ja nicht auf der Flucht oder beim Rennen
> 
> ...




gut, ich wollt hier nur mal sagen, roger, dann bin ich später mal da ...

nur ich will mein FR fahren, weil bei meinem AM sind die Halb-Sliks drauf und neee ^^ 
dazu will ich mein eigenes Cheetah endlich mal in krasserem Gelände als Alstertal fahren.

aber Leute, ich bin Klamottentechnisch nicht so heftig für den Winder durch und durch perfekt ausgerüstet-also sieht nicht so profesionel aus wie bei den Fotos!!!

uuuund - ich fahre nicht mit Klicks!

aber sonst freue ich mich Rieesig!

@Trailbiker66: lass wegen Treffen sehr gern was über pn abklärn, ich geh nu ratzen und dann beim Frühstück um ca 9 (stell mir n Wecker, passt    ) seh ich dann, dann  kriegen wir das hin. gib mir dann bitte ne festnetznr, meine handyrechnugn   -> danke
ach, eins nochmal an alle - ihr fahrt alle ohne Protekoren? ...

ich schau mal beim Aufstehn, was Wetterfrosch und Balkon-Test sagt ...

ich freu mich riesig, bis später - und ach  alles Liebe zum Valentinstag


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2010)

Moin,

bie uns hatte es heute Nacht wieder Neuschnee gebracht und die Strassen in Rutschbahnen verwandelt. Somit habe ich die HaBes für mich heute gestrichen und bin hier eine Runde gefahren. Ich hoffe es hat niemand auf mich gewartet!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## HamburgerBerg (14. Februar 2010)

@pixelquantec & Trailbiker66:  sehr geile Tour heute! 
 als wir aus dem Wald raus sind, dacht ich, ich müsst noch ne Runde wo fahren ... aber dann beim Heizen auf der Straße fehlte mir mein 3 Blatt vorne (die Hammerschmidt ist ja quasi nur 1. und 2. Blatt in einem) und dann war ich kaputt genug.

 Ich wollt hier mal die Bilder posten, aber nur wenn ihr einverstanden seit  - als Forumneuling wollt ich das nicht einfach so machen ... (und ich nenn euch mal hier bei eurem Spitznamen, nech ;D )

 Tut mir übrigens immernoch leid, dass ich es so verhältnismäßig einfach hatte mit meinem Panzer, während die dünneren Geländereifen bzw Spikes nicht gerade immer Freude aufkommen lassen haben.  
ich würde auf bei so nem Wetter gern nochmal fahren, der schöne Wald, da scheue ich die Anstreungungen nicht! 

Pixel... - könntest du mir bitte sagen, wie weit wir gefahren sind? also was dein Tacho sagt ?

zuletzt habe ich die Bilder von meiner ersten und letzten Tour im Harz in ein Album bei mir hochgeladen, zT aber als Screenshot, um das schnell auf unter 3 MB zu bekommen  - wenn ihr wollt, vllt erkennt ihr die Stellen?

die Bilder nur von der Landschaft lade ich schon mal bei mir hoch =]

bis daaann

@all : ich hab von den Beiden gehört, es gibt hier auch welche, die wie ich gerne Nachts/ im Dunklen radeln ? wäre seeehr gerne dabei ... um meine Neue Lampe auszuprobieren (siehe Album "diverses")

tschüß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailbiker66 (14. Februar 2010)

@Hamburger Berg

Bilder kannste ruhig posten hier

Nihgtride...sieh mal unter Norddeutschland>DOD  nach

Gruß Michael


----------



## plattsnacker (15. Februar 2010)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> @Hamburger Berg
> 
> Bilder kannste ruhig posten hier
> 
> ...



Nightride:

siehe auch "Norddeutschland" --> "Sachsenwaldpioniere"   immer Mittwoch 20 Uhr Start an S-Bahn Reinbek

Strecken:
Geestkante, Sachsenwald, Bergedorfer Gehölz, Boberg, Vier- u. Marschlande etc.

Gruss
chrischan


----------



## HamburgerBerg (15. Februar 2010)

niiice 
na dann 

 bis bald


----------



## pixelquantec (15. Februar 2010)

Bei mir waren es 32 km und lächerliche 447 Höhenmeter. Das alles in 3:02 h. Ich glaube das sagt alles zur Fahrbarkeit. Der bei diesen Bedingungen beste Reifen war dann wohl Deiner:


----------



## HamburgerBerg (16. Februar 2010)

@pixel...
 japs. die Muddys fuhren sich sehr gut bei den schwierigen Verhältnissen.

heute bin ich ne Tour mit meinem AM geflitzt, meinen eigenen Courrir- Dienst quasi  also für reine Tour ohne richtige Anstiege/Gefälle sind die Semi-Sliks (die runtergefahrenen Mountain King) echt gut 

danke für die Info! Hast du die Bilder, die du gemacht hast schon auf den PC getan? lass sie doch bitte mal sehen 

also, ich freu mcih auf die nächste Runde 

 tschö


----------



## Sven7181 (18. Februar 2010)

Hola Compañeros

wie sieht es aus mit Samstag - alles noch fahrbar oder nur noch Eis bis dahin?


Adiós Amigos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (18. Februar 2010)

buenas noches!
samstag 20.02 biken bzw rutschen in dem habes! 
11uhr kärntner hütte wie gewohnt!
danach was trinken bei mc!
bis übermorgen!
willy


----------



## Sven7181 (19. Februar 2010)

bis morgen


----------



## werneson (19. Februar 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> buenas noches!
> samstag 20.02 biken bzw rutschen in dem habes!
> 11uhr kärntner hütte wie gewohnt!
> danach was trinken bei mc!
> ...



Hallo Sa-Gruppe!
Bin morgen auch 11:00 Uhr an der KH. Ich bin schon gespannt wie die Bedingungen sein werden. Also bis morgen,
Grüße Frank

P.S. wollen wir danach nicht lieber bei BK was trinken?


----------



## Tracer (19. Februar 2010)

werneson schrieb:


> Hallo Sa-Gruppe!
> 
> 
> P.S. wollen wir danach nicht lieber bei BK was trinken?



NEIN! wir wollen big mac, keine whopper!
aber wenn das volk big king will, dann bleibt mir nichts anders übrig!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (19. Februar 2010)

MoinMoin

Ich bin raus für morgen,da ich unter der Woche mein Gesichtsabdruck im Schnee hinterlassen habe und der Lenker den seinigen in meinen Rippen!
Somit ist ne Rippenprellung übriggeblieben,die recht schmerzhaft ist,besonders nach der"Behandlung"heut....
Außerdem,denk ich die Bodenverhältnisse sind dank Tauwetter obendrein recht grenzwertig und würden mir im Moment dazu nicht viel Spaß bringen!
Ich leg morgen nen Schwimm+Saunatag ein.... 

Machts besser als ich und denkt nicht mal dran die Hände vom Lenker zu nehmen,geschweige denn sich kurz umzudrehen....


Grüße

Nils 

P.S.Also ich wäre für BK,wäre ich dabei gewesen...


----------



## HamburgerBerg (20. Februar 2010)

ich wär auch für BK gewesen, wenn ich dabei gewesen wäre! 

wie war es heute ? fährt wer morgen?


----------



## Tracer (20. Februar 2010)

heute ist uns unter der stollen der schnee weggesackt!
wir waren 3std40min unterwegs und sind +/-31.5km gefahren.
davon bestimmt 3/4 gewandert über den x weg vom tempelberg richtung karlstein! ich mit meinen ballon sommerreifen konnte 3/4 von dem weg fahren, was mich aber viel körner gekostet hat. aber alle 7 teilnehmer haben bis zum bitteren ende durchgehalten. am ende waren wir noch bei burger king  kurz was trinken bzw. heute was essen!
wir sehen uns nächsten samstag!

hier noch ein paar eindrücke






ich habe es auf dem bild verewigt, frank beim schieben!


----------



## flansch09 (20. Februar 2010)

Es hat heute mal wieder Spaß gebracht, auch das gemeinsame Schieben!
Hier noch zwei Videos vom heutigen Tag:


----------



## Jackass1987 (20. Februar 2010)

ich hoffe nächste woche tauts weg 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Sven7181 (21. Februar 2010)

joo war schon lustig 


ich hab mich glaub lange nicht mehr so oft auf die Fresse gelegt - paar blaue Flecken an den Beinen zeugen nun davon

Frank kann ja nur froh sein das es nur ein kleiner Busch vor wo er reingerutscht ist, wäre es ein Baum bräuchte er vielleicht von nun an ein Ladyrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flansch09 (21. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> fährt wer morgen?


 
Heute um 18:30 Uhr würden helgeb und ich an der KH starten, wenn noch jemand dabei ist. Gruß


----------



## Sven7181 (21. Februar 2010)

das endet im Nightride - MIST 


wäre um 16 Uhr mitgefahren

aber ohne Licht ist das Muff


----------



## helgeb (21. Februar 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> ohne Licht ist das Muff


... wenn es nur daran zu scheitern droht: Eine ausreichende Lampe für den Lenker kann ich verleihen.


----------



## Sven7181 (21. Februar 2010)

helgeb schrieb:


> ... wenn es nur daran zu scheitern droht: Eine ausreichende Lampe für den Lenker kann ich verleihen.



danke fürs Angebot aber ich muss doch passen

bis die Tage


----------



## HamburgerBerg (21. Februar 2010)

verdammt - bei mir kam was dazwischen, ich wäre heute dabei gewesen - und meine Helmlampe hätt's auch mitgemacht!  aaargh, schade aber auch 

naja, bin das nächste Mal wieder dabei ;D 

 bis denn


----------



## Jackass1987 (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

hat jemand Freitag mittag Zeit und Lust zum Biken ? Hätte ab 12 Uhr Zeit 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## pixelquantec (24. Februar 2010)

Ich hab zwar am Freitag keine Zeit, würde aber gerne ne Info zur Fahrbarkeit am Sammstag haben. Ein paar Leute wohnen ja ziemlich nah am Geschehen. 
Da das Tauen ja nun recht langsam geht, könnte ich mir es fürs Wochenende als "nicht gut fahrbar" bis "unfahrbar" vorstellen.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Tracer (24. Februar 2010)

moin, moin!
also ich werde am samstag wie gewöhnt um 11 uhr an der kärntner hütte sein.
zu erst wollte ich richtung hacke fahren, falls nichts geht,  könnten man eine  kleine (30 bis 40km) grundausdauer einheit über die dörfer richtung rosengarten ausweichen, natürlcih wenn die andere einverstanden sind! 
m.f.g
willy


----------



## Sven7181 (24. Februar 2010)

ich werd auch um 11 Uhr KH sein

mir egal was wir fahren hauptsachen fahren und nicht soviel schieben 


nachher was trinken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (24. Februar 2010)

vielleicht fahr ich dann auch lieber Rennrad wenn der Boden so schwer zu befahren ist. Spar ich mir die Anfahrt nach Hamburg und kann die Zeit bis der Frost aus dem Boden ist sinnvoll überbrücken 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Tracer (25. Februar 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> vielleicht fahr ich dann auch lieber Rennrad wenn der Boden so schwer zu befahren ist. Spar ich mir die Anfahrt nach Hamburg und kann die Zeit bis der Frost aus dem Boden ist sinnvoll überbrücken
> 
> Mfg Erik !



das du dich wagst das wort rennrad hier zu schreiben, vor ein paar jahre schrieb ein gutem freund hier: "DAS IST HIER EIN MOUNTAIN BIKE FORUM!

rennrad zu fahren noch bei diesem verhältniss?! du weiss nicht ob du bei der nächste kurve noch schnee triffst, denn ich gehe davon aus das du nicht auf stark befahrene strasse fährst!

obwohl in der letzte zeit wir immer wieder schieben mussten, hats trotzdem spass gemacht!

also, nichts mit rennrad! hoffe dein rc am samstag zu sehen!

und am ende gehen wir zu mc!


----------



## Jackass1987 (25. Februar 2010)

ich wage es : RENNRAD, RENNRAD, RENNRAD... 

ganz im Ernst. Für diesen Freitag bietet es sich für mich einfach an auch wenn ich lieber Mountainbike fahren würde. Die Bedingungen fürs Mountainbiken werden wohl nicht sonderlich gut sein. Ich kann mir außerdem kaum vorstellen, dass bei 9°C irgendwo noch Schnee auf der Straße zu finden sein wird. Da mach ich mir wenig Sorgen. 

Samstag habe ich leider keine Zeit. Ich wäre aber gerne mitgekommen. Ist echt schade aber nicht zu ändern... Beim nächsten mal sicher wieder 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## HamburgerBerg (25. Februar 2010)

Lust hätt ich, aber wenn das noch so matschig ist wie hier in Bramfeld und im Alstertal 

ich überlege mir das noch =]
evtl bis Samstag - wegen der Spontanität behalte ich es mir einfach mal vor, ob ich am Samstag komm oder nicht. 

Bis bald


----------



## pixelquantec (25. Februar 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> ich wage es : RENNRAD, RENNRAD, RENNRAD...
> 
> ganz im Ernst. Für diesen Freitag bietet es sich für mich einfach an auch wenn ich lieber Mountainbike fahren würde. Die Bedingungen fürs Mountainbiken werden wohl nicht sonderlich gut sein. Ich kann mir außerdem kaum vorstellen, dass bei 9°C irgendwo noch Schnee auf der Straße zu finden sein wird. Da mach ich mir wenig Sorgen.
> 
> ...


 
Schnee und Eis ist auf den Straßen eher weniger zu erwarten. Dafür reichlich Schlaglöcher. Ich bin am Dienstag meine Feierabend-GA-Runde ( Niendorf, Schnelsen, Ellerbek, Rellingen, Tangstedt und zurück ) mit dem Hardtail gefahren und muß sagen, mit dem RR würde ich mir das nicht geben. Da sind zu viele, teilweise 10cm tiefe Löcher, in der Straße. Wenn du da eins übersiehst bleibste stecken und ein neues Laufrad ist fällig.......Und weh tuts auch.

Torsten


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Lust hätt ich, aber wenn das noch so matschig ist wie hier in Bramfeld und im Alstertal
> 
> ich überlege mir das noch =]
> evtl bis Samstag - wegen der Spontanität behalte ich es mir einfach mal vor, ob ich am Samstag komm oder nicht.
> ...



Im Matsch macht es doch erst richtig Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PapaHeinz (26. Februar 2010)

Moin moin. Ich bin, auch nach freundlicher Beratung in diesem Forum, glücklicher Besitzer eines Bergamont Hardtail und will mich nach einigen Proberunden durch die Elbparks nun endlich ins Gelände schlagen, also in die Harburger Berge. Gibt es irgendwo einen Thread / Link mit Streckentipps?


----------



## Catsoft (26. Februar 2010)

PapaHeinz schrieb:


> Moin moin. Ich bin, auch nach freundlicher Beratung in diesem Forum, glücklicher Besitzer eines Bergamont Hardtail und will mich nach einigen Proberunden durch die Elbparks nun endlich ins Gelände schlagen, also in die Harburger Berge. Gibt es irgendwo einen Thread / Link mit Streckentipps?



Moin Heinz!

Am besten du schließt dich den Locals an, mit Tipps alleine verpaßt du das Schönste! Die HaBes leben von der Traildichte und die kleine Pfade findest du alleine nie.

Robert


----------



## Kono (26. Februar 2010)

Ansonsten gibt es noch jede Menge Touren zum selber aussuchen unter http://www.gps-tour.info/.


----------



## orangenblut (26. Februar 2010)

will morgen auch um 11 Uhr - mal wieder - vor Ort sein. Bin aber mittlerweile regenscheu.


----------



## Tracer (26. Februar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin Heinz!
> 
> Am besten du schließt dich den Locals an, mit Tipps alleine verpaßt du das Schönste! Die HaBes leben von der Traildichte und die kleine Pfade findest du alleine nie.
> 
> Robert



der alte hase hat recht!
samstag vormittag und dienstag nachts hat sich etabliert!
aber du kannst selber eine tour vorschlagen, konditionell und technik leicht.
oder du kannst morgen mit kommen. falls du nicht mehr kannst, werden wir dich nicht alleine in wald verlassen, die tour hat immer ein paar notausgänge!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. Februar 2010)

hi Leute 

Also mit morgen wird das nix Jungs - 

ich melde mich nach dem WE


----------



## Cyclon (26. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> hi Leute
> 
> Also mit morgen wird das nix Jungs -
> 
> ich melde mich nach dem WE



 oha! 
ich halte HamburgerBerg ja langsam für ein Gerücht 
Auf jeden Fall aber der user mit der höchsten Beiträge pro Fahrt-Quote


----------



## Cyclon (26. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> hi Leute
> 
> Also mit morgen wird das nix Jungs -
> 
> ich melde mich nach dem WE



 
oha! 
ich halte HamburgerBerg ja langsam für ein Gerücht  
Auf jeden Fall aber der user mit der höchsten Beiträge pro Fahrt-Quote 


:kotz:


----------



## Sanz (26. Februar 2010)

Cyclon schrieb:


> oha!
> ich halte HamburgerBerg ja langsam für ein Gerücht
> Auf jeden Fall aber der user mit der höchsten Beiträge pro Fahrt-Quote
> 
> ...



Yo, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen

Und im übrigen ist das hier kein Rennradforum

Andre


----------



## Deleted 15311 (27. Februar 2010)

MoinMoin Mädels

Also ich bin raus für heute aufgrund der Wetterlage(Nässe von allen Seiten) und den zu erwartenden miesen Bodenverhältnissen,die mehr schieben als fahren bedeuten werden...da mach ich doch lieber die Woche Auszeit voll,laß meinen Rock noch ne Weile an und laß der weißen Pracht ihre Zeit dahinzuschmelzen...

Viel Spaß euch trotzdem beim fa...ääh schieben!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trmk3 (27. Februar 2010)

So, ich mache mich demnächst mal auf den Weg.

Bis gleich

Arne


----------



## Tracer (27. Februar 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> MoinMoin Mädels
> 
> Also ich bin raus für heute aufgrund der Wetterlage(Nässe von allen Seiten) und den zu erwartenden miesen Bodenverhältnissen,die mehr schieben als fahren bedeuten werden...da mach ich doch lieber die Woche Auszeit voll,laß meinen Rock noch ne Weile an und laß der weißen Pracht ihre Zeit dahinzuschmelzen...
> 
> ...



hast du angst vor wasser


----------



## Sven7181 (27. Februar 2010)

hmm ich hab zwar nen Schaltauge aber kein Ersatzschaltwerk


egal ab in Schlamm


----------



## Tracer (27. Februar 2010)

bis gleich! freu mich schon


----------



## PapaHeinz (27. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Tipps! Heute habe ich leider keine Zeit, aber gestern nachmittag habe ich ein Ründchen von dieser Kärntner Hütte aus gedreht und bin SCHWER BEGEISTERT. Wow, war das klasse. Ich hatte ab und zu Sorgen um meine Knochen, aber mehr noch um mein Primärhobby Rennradfahren, das wohl dieses Jahr etwas kürzer kommen wird...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (27. Februar 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hast du angst vor wasser


----------



## kosh_hh (27. Februar 2010)

moin moin,

kann jemand von den heutigen fleißigen Fahrern mal ne Rückmeldung geben wie die Bedingungen so sind. Wollte morgen eigentlich gern ne Runde drehen, hätte nur keine Lust alle Anstiege zu schieben.

Vielen Dank schonmal

Grüße


----------



## flansch09 (27. Februar 2010)

Moin,
die Hauptwege sind teils gut befahrbar, teils muss man aber auch schon auf graden Abschnitten schieben, weil noch zu viel Schnee liegt. Die Trails sind streckenweise so vereist, dass man diese ohne Spikes nicht kontrolliert befahren kann. Hinzu kommt, dass überall gefällte Bäume auf den Trails liegen und die Forstfahrzeuge diese aufgewühlt haben.
Die Heide ist teilweise schon wieder schneefrei, aber dafür schön schlammig. 

Gruß


----------



## pixelquantec (27. Februar 2010)

Da kann man nur hoffen das es warm bleibt und bis nächsten Samstag der Kram weggetaut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (28. Februar 2010)

buenos dias!

wir waren gestern 3std unterwegs, davon 2:36 fahrtzeit mit 54.6Km.

ohne spikes geht in moment gar nicht! auf der eben und bergauf gehts einiegermassen wenn man sehr vorsicht fährt, aber bergab nicht! ich konnte das rad bergab trotz schnecke tempo nicht mehr halten (wie turnschuhe auf eis). das vorderad will nicht nur grade aus, sondern unberrechenbar nach links oder rechts ausweichen!

so haben wir nach eine kurze zeit die trails und das gelände verlassen und sind eine kleine grundausdauer runde auf die strasse ausgewichen!
es war mal was anderes.

was mir in moment super aufregt und kotz:kotz: sind die waldarbeiter mit ihre traktoren. man hat das gefühl dass die einfach querdurch die botanik planlos fahren und dabei auch die schöne trails kaputt machen.  ich hoffe die lassen die baüme nicht über monate querdurch liegen. 
wenn  jemand dem nächst mir sagt das die biker dem wald kaputt machen, dem springe ich in die kelle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








ok, dann sehen wir uns nächste woche, gleichem tag, ort und uhrzeit!
willy


----------



## tequesta (28. Februar 2010)

Mit dem Bild solltest Du einen neuen thread aufmachen: Tiefste Spur der Woche oder so. Unfassbar was die Firmen/Behörden sich da erlauben.

Mich hats gestern auch zweimal zerlegt auf spiegelglatten Bergkuppen/Abfahrten aber trotz der widrigen Umstände hat es Riesenspass gemacht!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Februar 2010)

von wann ist denn das Bild ? also wie alles da grünt, muss ja Sommer oder so gewesen sein ... 

aber mal echt uncool!

bis dennsen


----------



## kosh_hh (28. Februar 2010)

ja das ist echt ne Frechheit, wie die den Wald zerstören. Es gab hier im Forum schon mal ne Diskussion deswegen. Normalerweise dürfen die mit schwerem Gerät in den Wintermonaten (wg. feuchtem weichen Boden) nicht mit schweren Gerät in den Wald.

Seit einigen Jahren sind die Förster aber gehalten wirtschaftlich zu handeln (also Kohle machen mit Holzverkauf). Die Fällarbeiten werden meist an Fremdfirmen vergeben, die sich um Naturschutz nunmal überhaupt nicht kümmern.

Es gibt darüber auch einen interessanten Bericht vom Bayerischen Rundfunk der hier auch mal verlinkt wurde. Kann ich aber leider nicht wiederfinden.


----------



## Tracer (28. Februar 2010)

wie man sieht, ist das bild von nils nicht aktuell, aber wenn einer der lokals sich dem nächst auf die trails schwingt, wird verstehen was ich meine!


----------



## pixelquantec (28. Februar 2010)

So wird er Wald überall behandelt. Im Thüringer Wald gab es schön trailige Wanderwege. Der Förster konnte mit seinem Jeep dort gerade mal so hoch und runter. Die waren im letzten Sommer einfach weg. Statt dessen sind dort 3,5 m breite Schotterpisten in den Wald ( Naturschutzgebiet ) geschlagen worden. Das sieht stellenweise aus wie auf dem Mond wenn der Wald nicht wäre. So kommen die mit Monstern von Holzerntemaschinen schön tief in den Wald.

Naturschutz interessiert in D doch sowieso niemanden. Hier wird nur gerne darüber diskutiert und mit dem Finger auf andere gezeigt. Dann werden noch ein paar sinnlose Vorzeigeprojekte durchgezogen und damit ist das Thema durch. 
Ach so. Nicht ganz: Ein paar schwachsinnige Verbote müssen natürlich auch sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (28. Februar 2010)

Ich sag nur: DIE HEIDE ROCKT!

Wer mal wieder MTB fahren mit Boden unter den Stollen sollte in die Heide fahren. Am besten direkt, nicht durch den Wald anreisen, den dort ist es noch immer sehr eishaltig.

Aber in der Heide da kann man wieder Trails fahren, sogar der Panzertrail macht wieder Laune.


----------



## Braunbaer (28. Februar 2010)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> kann jemand von den heutigen fleißigen Fahrern mal ne Rückmeldung geben wie die Bedingungen so sind.



Ich war heute zwar nicht in den HaBe, sondern im Höltigbaum (Rahlstedt) unterwegs, sollte aber nicht viel anders sein: Es liegt, besonders wo Schneeverwehungen waren, noch viel Schnee, im angetauten Schnee bleibt man einfach stecken, trotz 2,25er Albert, teilweise Eis, viel Matsch und Schlamm. Nä. Woche wirds bestimmt besser


----------



## Biker-HH (1. März 2010)

Hi Leute, 


Ich bin seit 2-3 jahren umgestiegen auf MTBs u. möchte gerne einmal , bei erreichen meiner vollen Konditions-kapazität, bei eurer Gruppe mit machen. Doch leider kenne ich mich in den HaBe nicht gerade optimal aus. Wohnen tue ich im Norden Hamburgs (nähe City Nord/Flughafen).

Wo genau liegt diese kärntner Hütte??

Wie genau kann man diese mit den Öffentlichen verkehrsmitteln erreichen?

Fährt jemand aus den Norden Hamburgs mit den Auto dort hin, welcher mich eventuel mit nehmen könnte?

Viele Fragen,

Lieben Gruß,

Marco

PS: Ich muss mir eine neue Kasette kaufen u. tendiere zu der *SRAM X.0 PG-990. Kann man diese kasette problemlos kombinieren mit einern vorhandenen XTR Schalt-Set hinten? 
*


----------



## helgeb (1. März 2010)

Hallo Marco,
zur KH: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6872387&postcount=2662
zum Schaltwerk: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=430325
Gruß, bis bald im Wald!


----------



## Biker-HH (1. März 2010)

Hey Helge,

Ja super.. Danke, dann kann ich ja los legen u. umbauen.. *g*

Bis dann,
Lieben gruß,
Marco


----------



## Tracer (2. März 2010)

Biker-HH schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> 
> Fährt jemand aus den Norden Hamburgs mit den Auto dort hin, welcher mich eventuel mit nehmen könnte?
> ...



hallo marco!
ich komme aus niendorf nord und kann dich gern mit nehmen!

wenn du mit diesem antriebsystem lange gefahren bist,  mehr als (je nach wetter verhältniss) +/- 1500km, dann fahr lieber alles weiter bis es nicht mehr geht. sonst könnte es möglich sein das du die kasette + kette und meist das mitlere kettenblatt tauschen muss.
bei 9 fach kannst du kette, kasette und kettenbläter von verschiedenen hersteller kombienieren. du sollst nur darauf achten ein schaltwerk mit kurzem käfig nicht umbedingt mit ein 11-34 kasette zu kombienieren. 

ok, dann bis bald
willy


----------



## Biker-HH (2. März 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> wenn du mit diesem antriebsystem lange gefahren bist,  mehr als
> (je nach wetter verhältniss) +/- 1500km, dann fahr lieber alles
> weiter bis es nicht mehr geht. sonst könnte es möglich sein das
> du die kasette + kette und meist das mitlere kettenblatt tauschen
> ...



Hey Willy,

Habe Kette u. Kasette Neu. Hab mit aber eine 11-34er Kasette
ausgesucht.Mein Schaltwerk ist das Schimano RD-M980 
(glaube 2006er Serie / Siehe link) Keine ahnung ob es sich dabei um einen 
kurzen Käfig handelt..

Das alte ist ca +/- 3000km gefahren u. wurde ordentlich 
beansprucht, denke aber vorne sind die Zähne noch in ordnung.

MFG,
Marco

PS: XTR RD-M980 :

<<< http://cgi.ebay.fr/Derailleur-arriere-shimano-XTR-RD-M980/150411834787 >>>


----------



## Biker-HH (2. März 2010)

Okey.. hat sich erledigt.. habe mir dann lieber doch eine11-32er kasette gekauft. 

Ciao,
Marco


----------



## HamburgerBerg (4. März 2010)

die Legende oder das Gerücht meldet sich auch mal:

na Leute!
ja leider hab ich dick was um die Ohren, dafür alles bestanden und mit Job soweit alles locker. Ich msus etwas reinhauen, dann bin ich in 2 Wochen ca. befreit und kann locker mitgurken.

 bis denn, fahrt vorsichtig 

euer Panzerfahrer


----------



## pixelquantec (4. März 2010)

Samstag wieder 11Uhr KH bei Matsch, Schlamm, Sand, Eis und ein paar Millimeter Neuschnee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (4. März 2010)

sollte es nicht aus Eimern gießen bin ich dabei 



BK ist dran?!


----------



## pixelquantec (4. März 2010)

BK aber nur, wenn vorher ordentlich Kalorien verbrannt wurden.


----------



## Tracer (4. März 2010)

ich freue mich so sehr, dass es wieder wochenende ist und ich wieder biken kann!

also, wir sehen uns am samstag um 11uhr wie gewohnt an der kärntner hütte!
danach zu mc!

also amigos, bis samstag!
willy


----------



## Kono (4. März 2010)

Na dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen, was sich Petrus für dieses Wochenende ausgedacht hat.
Ich schliesse mich Svens Aussage an, wenn es nicht wie aus Eimern kübelt, bin ich mal wieder mit dabei.
@Sven: Pack die Kassette ins Auto 
Gruß
Arne.


----------



## Kono (4. März 2010)

Apropos Petrus seiner Absichten und um meinen Ruf als Wettervorhersager mal wieder etwas zu untermauern:

Nach einem kurzen Studium der aktuellen Wetterlage, Tante Juttas Glaskugel und des GFSs, besteht eine nicht geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wir Samstag bei ca. 0°C über eine 3-6cm hohe Schicht Pulverschnee auf gefrohrenem Boden fahren werden.
Na wenn das nicht coole Aussichten zum Biken sind, dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr...


----------



## pixelquantec (4. März 2010)

Das Wetter soll eigentlich richtig schön werden. Etwas kühl vielleicht aber kein Regen:
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/wochenendwetter/?id=DE0004130


----------



## Putcho (5. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ja auch ich freue mich wieder in Habe's am Samstag zu biken und bekannte Gesichter zu sehen. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei.
Putcho


----------



## flansch09 (5. März 2010)

Moin,
letzte Nacht habe ich eine kleine Runde (40km) durch die HaBe gedreht. Es gibt vielerorts extrem glatte Eisflächen und da es nicht nach Tauwetter aussieht, werden die morgen auch noch da sein. Daher kann ich nur empfehlen: Fahrt mit SPIKES, ansonsten wirds wie letzten Samstag wieder eine Straßenfahrt! 
Gruß


----------



## Tracer (5. März 2010)

flansch09 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Daher kann ich nur empfehlen: Fahrt mit SPIKES, ansonsten wirds wie letzten Samstag wieder eine Straßenfahrt!
> Gruß




ich habe keine spikes!

deswegen wollte ich morgen gleich richtung heide fahren! 
willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (5. März 2010)

jo ab in die Heide, da hat es letzten Sonntag trotz Regen richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## werneson (5. März 2010)

Mache Fahrgemeinschaft mit Putcho. Bin morgen also auch am Start.Ich glaube wir sind in diesem Winter schon unter schlimmeren Bedingungen gefahren als Sie morgen sein werden.
Grüße Frank


----------



## Tracer (5. März 2010)

hey jungs!

beim blättern der bike zeitschrift habe ich ein artikel über die habes gesehen, von seite 188 bis 192. ein paar bekante gesichter von der night ride jungs ist zu erkennen!

ok, bis morgen!
willy


----------



## pixelquantec (5. März 2010)

Meine hat nur 154 Seiten.


----------



## Sven7181 (5. März 2010)

um welche Bike dreht es sich den? 03 oder 04, weil die 04 kommt ja erst am 09.03 in den Laden und die Leute mit Abo haben sie eher  

daher denk ich das ihr aneinander vorbei redet


----------



## pixelquantec (5. März 2010)

Dann wirds wohl die 04 sein. Es war ja ein 3. Beitrag zu den Habes angekündigt.

Übrigens schneit es gerade wie Sau hier. Das wird morgen sicher lustig. Zumindest bleibt das Rad wieder mal sauber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (5. März 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Übrigens schneit es gerade wie Sau hier. Das wird morgen sicher lustig.


22:00 Uhr, das Schneeband ist durchgezogen. Bin grade wieder drinne vom Schneeschippen. Satte 6cm Pappschnee (nach Schnee-O-Meter). Das wird morgen nicht nur lustig, dass wird auch anstrengend .


----------



## Kono (6. März 2010)

Das ist was für Masochisten heute. Hier liegen (wie wohl überall auch) 15cm Neuschnee! Habe heute morgen 1 1/2 Stunden lang Schnee geschoben und dann versucht Brötchen zu holen. Mit dem Fahrrad natürlich. War kein Spaß .
Also ich bin für heute raus und hoffe auf Tauwetter .


----------



## Tracer (6. März 2010)

es gibt soooooooo viel schnee draussen!
das wird heute wieder lustig!

der bericht aus der bike ist aus der april ausgabe!
in dem bericht wird von einem  rocky mountain fahre erzählt über die D.O.D runde, ein canyon fahre antworte auf die frage, ob er abgenommen hat mit, ich kann besser dem baucheinzeiehen...etc.,  lustig geschrieben!

ok, also bis gleich! ich hoffe wir müssen wieder nicht so viel schieben!
willy


----------



## werneson (6. März 2010)

werneson schrieb:


> Mache Fahrgemeinschaft mit Putcho. Bin morgen also auch am Start.Ich glaube wir sind in diesem Winter schon unter schlimmeren Bedingungen gefahren als Sie morgen sein werden.
> Grüße Frank



Putcho will einen Rückzieher machen. Ich komme in diesem Fall alleine. Meine Prognose über die Bedingungen muss ich wohl revidieren. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man durch den Neuschnee überhaupt was fahren kann. Ich werde aber antreten und dann mal sehen was geht. Also hier in Barsbüttel hatte ich eine 20 cm dicke Schneeschicht auf dem Autodach. Bis gleich Gruß Frank


----------



## pixelquantec (6. März 2010)

Sooo. Hier die beeindruckenden Zahlen der heutigen "Tour":

- 10,25 km / gemessen am Vorderrad!!
- 1:18 h
- macht nen Schnitt von 7,88 km/h
- 271 Hm
- km/h max 19,8

Das ganze bei stellenweise blankem Eis mit 15-20 cm Schneeauflage. Fahren ist was anderes. Durch die Kombination aus Eis und Schnee, hat es einem das Rad dauernd spontan nach rechts oder links verschlagen.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Sooo. Hier die beeindruckenden Zahlen der heutigen "Tour":
> 
> - 10,25 km / gemessen am Vorderrad!!
> - 1:18 h
> ...



Hat aber bestimmt trotz allem Spass gemacht?


----------



## axels. (7. März 2010)

Es gibt auch eine Lübecker Biker-Fraktion und wir wollen in Eurem Revier wildern. Treffen am 21.3.  10 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte?


----------



## Kono (7. März 2010)

Moin Axel und schöne Grüße ins flache Lübeck .
Der 21. ist ja noch etwas hin, evtl. solltest Du deine Anfrage nochmal etwas Zeitnäher wiederholen. Alleine schon wegen dem Wetter.


----------



## alleythecat (7. März 2010)

hi

seid ihr vollzählig, oder darf man sich eurer gruppe noch anschließen? ;-)

kenne die habes leider noch gar nicht, obwohl ich seit nem halben jahr in eißendorf wohne ( schande über mein haupt  )

naja, vielleicht bis bald mal?

lg, alley =)


----------



## Sven7181 (8. März 2010)

Moin,

vorab bei uns wird nicht gezählt und gibt auch (noch) keine Beschränkung auf die Teilnehmeranzahl. Wer sich anmeldet sollte auch erscheinen, da einige Jungs immer schwer zu bremsen sind und nicht gerne warten. Warten tun wir in der Regel die obligatorischen 5-10 Minuten. Wird aber eher gern gesehen wen wir pünktlich los kommen und auf keinen warten müssen bzw. umsonst warten, auf Leute die dann nicht mehr kommen. 

Wie ja schon oft geschrieben wurde, treffen wir uns seit langem nun regelmäßig Samstags um 11Uhr. Der "harte" Kern ist fast immer da ausser das Auto springt mal nicht an  - ne Willy.

Also Du und auch jeder Andere ist herzlich willkommen. Wen man nach dem biken noch laufen kann gehen wir neuerdings immer zu MCD oder BK nen Kaffee trinken (einige wurden auch schon beim Burger verputzen beobachtet).


Bis Samstag - hoffentlich Schnee und vorallem Eis frei. Mein Ellenbogen ist immer noch tief blau eingefärbt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (8. März 2010)

batterie vom auto ist wieder aufgeladet und springt wieder an!
werde morgen um 9 uhr ein paar runden in der haake drehe.
ich berichte euch wie es war!
willy


----------



## Jackass1987 (8. März 2010)

Hey Willy,

fährst du häufiger tagsüber in der Woche ? 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## pixelquantec (8. März 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Moin,
> .....
> Bis Samstag - hoffentlich Schnee und vorallem Eis frei. Mein Ellenbogen ist immer noch tief blau eingefärbt.


 
Hats dich Samstag bei beim zurückfahren noch zerlegt??


----------



## Tracer (9. März 2010)

buenos dias!
komme gerade aus dem habes!
dort wo menschen zu fuss schon waren, lässt sich super fahren. bin 2 runden über die haake gefahren. super gripp, sonnen scheint super luft, es war herlich!
wenn das wetter bis samstag so bleibt, werden wir viel spass haben!
Willy


----------



## Tracer (9. März 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hey Willy,
> 
> fährst du häufiger tagsüber in der Woche ?
> 
> Mfg Erik !



versuche jede dienstag vormittag (9uhr) und dem nächst auch mittwoch nachmittags (17uhr) in dem habes zu fahren.
das problem bei mir ist die A7 bzw der elbtunnel! kann nicht immer garantieren pünklich zu kommen!


----------



## Jackass1987 (9. März 2010)

Hallo,

also Dienstag würde bei mir sicherlich nicht gehen. Da haben meine Professoren was gegen aber mittwoch wäre kein Problem. Da habe ich nur bis 13 Uhr  Das du nicht pünktlich da bist würde mich nicht stören. Werd bei der aktuellen Witterung wahrscheinlich eh immer mit dem Auto kommen. Da lass ich die Sitzheizung und das Radio 10min länger laufen 

Fährst du morgen schon ? 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Tracer (9. März 2010)

hi erik!
eigentlich wollte ich erst nach meine urlaub (5wochen) mittwochs fahren. denn zur zeit wird schon dunkel ab 18:30!

die runde (haake 2x) die ich immer dienstag drehe hat eine länge von 15km und 315hm. 

mittwoch, wenn es länger hell wird, könnte ruhig länger sein die runde.

wir können uns morgen um 16:30 an der Kärntner hütte verabreden!?


----------



## Jackass1987 (9. März 2010)

Hallo Willy,

ich denke das geht in Ordnung. Hoffentlich wirds keine Schieberunde. Ich hab dir auch noch ne PN geschrieben.

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Jackass1987 (10. März 2010)

Hallo,

war heute mit Willy ne Runde fahren und wollte mal berichten wie die Trails zur Zeit aussehen. Im Moment ist alles festgetrampelt und wunderbar fahrbar. Der Schnee ist dabei sehr griffig und der Rollwiderstand ist solange man auf dem festgetrampelten Bereich bleibt auch nicht sonderlich hoch. Ich freu mich schon auf Samstag und hoffe das es nicht noch durch den angekündigten Regen vereist. 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (11. März 2010)

buenas noches!
so ein mist, bis gestern nachmittag konnten man gut in dem habes rocken!
komme gerade von draussen und der schnee schmilzt sehr stark. heute abend und bis morgen wird laut wetter.de es keine minusgrade mehr geben!
also, ist es wieder fraglich, ob wir im gelände fahren können, ohne dass der schnee unter die stollen wegbricht. 
trotzdem sollte man optimistisch sein und learning by doing!
also, samstag 13.03, 11uhr kärntner hütte, danach mc!

nos vemos amigos!
willy


----------



## Jackass1987 (11. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich denke solange es nicht noch Neuschnee gibt oder der Regen auf den Trails vereist sollte es gehen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall da sein 

@ Tracer : Übrigens war mein Nicolai am Mittwoch so straff, weil ich die ganze Zeit im Propedal Modus gefahren bin. Hab ich aber erst daheim gemerkt 

Mfg Erik!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. März 2010)

MoinMoin Mädels

Kann ich nur bestätigen,bis gestern gings(Äääh vorgestern mittlerweile)auch hier in Bergedorf und Umgebung super schnell zu fahren,aber ich wurd dank leichter Plusgrade eines Besseren belehrt und es war superschwer überhaupt die Spur zu halten!
Jedenfalls hats reichlich Körner gekostet und ich hab mehr unfreiwillig abermals an meiner Fahrtechnik feilen dürfen!
Find ich schon grenzwertig,wenn aber jetzt noch wieder Neuschnee oder Regen dazukommt,dann hört auch für mich der Spaß auf....mal schauen,bis Samstag is ja nochn bißchen!

Grüße

Nilsi


----------



## Sven7181 (12. März 2010)

Moin


jop seh ich auch so lasst uns erstmal treffen, den sonst würd ich den Samstag wohl im Bett verbringen . 

Wir sehen uns und zur Not halt Straße oder Waldautobahn. Wir sollten vielleicht mal die Heide testen, dort kann das Wasser gut absickern.

Bis dann


----------



## Sven7181 (12. März 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Hats dich Samstag bei beim zurückfahren noch zerlegt??




Türlich  aber diesmal nicht nochmal auf den linken Ellenbogen gelegt, desen blaue Verfärbung nun langsam nachlässt sondern auf den Rechten. Nur hat dieser keine Farbe angenommen, Glück gehabt. Bald denken die Leute noch meine Freundin verhaut mich, wen ich überall blaue Flecken habe


----------



## Kono (12. März 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Wir sehen uns und zur Not halt Straße oder Waldautobahn. Wir sollten vielleicht mal die Heide testen...


Genau, Waldautobahnen gehen zur Not immer. Also Sa. 11:00 Uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (13. März 2010)

Moin

was sagt ihr fahren oder nicht fahren? Shit Regen


----------



## Jackass1987 (13. März 2010)

bei mir regnets noch gar nicht. Ich weiß nicht. Mit Regenklamotten müsste es doch gehen ? Hätte ich bei der Witterung eh angezogen 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## trmk3 (13. März 2010)

Ich würde mich auf den Weg machen,  wenn noch jemand kommt und wir nicht auf die Straße wechseln!!!
Gruß Arne


----------



## Kono (13. März 2010)

Wenn man mal einen Blick auf das Regenradar wirft, sieht man, dass das Regenband bis 9:30 eigentlich durch gezogen sein sollte. Das ist natürlich keine Garantie dafür, dass es nachher nicht doch nochmal  anfängt zu regnet. Aber wollen wir doch mal hoffen das wir ohne Regenklamotten auskommen. Schmutzfänger würde ich aber trotzdem empfehlen und irgendetwas in mir sagt, dass es heute eklig matschig wird


----------



## Jackass1987 (13. März 2010)

Hey,

ich werde auch vorbei kommmen. Ich kenn mich aber überhaupt nicht aus. Kann nur als Tour-Begleiter mitfahren. Willy hatte mir mittwoch auch gesagt, dass er heute mitkommt. 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Sanz (13. März 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> was sagt ihr fahren oder nicht fahren? Shit Regen



Hi, ich bin mir auch noch unschlüssig. Hier in Harburg regnet es mindestens seitdem ich wach bin (8 Uhr). 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Sven7181 (13. März 2010)

Ich bin raus, mir ist heute nicht nach Schlammtauchen 


Viel Spaß euch


----------



## de_reu (13. März 2010)

also ich bin mit dabei...


----------



## trmk3 (13. März 2010)

Ich mach mich auf den Weg, 
Regenradar sagt für die nächste Stunde Dürre an . 
Die Schlammschlacht kann beginnen
Arne


----------



## werneson (13. März 2010)

Teile mir für die Anreise mit Putcho wieder ein Auto.
Also bis gleich,
Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (13. März 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus, mir ist heute nicht nach Schlammtauchen
> 
> 
> oh, du arme......willst du lieber
> ...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (13. März 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> Sven7181 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin raus, mir ist heute nicht nach Schlammtauchen
> ...


----------



## Tracer (13. März 2010)

nilsi, ich weis worüber du redest!
vergiss nicht, dass ich fast 10 jahre lang fast jedem sonntag bei wind und wetter immer in bergedorf gefahren bin und mit der s-bahn häufig versaut zurück fahren musste!
du kannst aber in zukunft ein rucksack bei mir in auto lassen mit wechseln klamoten!

jetzt thema wechsel!
zu heute: wir sind 34,5km, 825hm mit einem 12er Schnitt gefahren. 95% alle wege waren fahrbar. der schnee ist noch nicht überall geschmolzen. auf jeden fall lässt sich die haake und die heide sehr gut fahren! 
ein paar mal habe ich den boden begrüsst. so oft wie ich dieses jahr auf die fresse gefallen bin, so etwas habe ich in den letzten 10 jahren nicht gehabt!

hier noch die helden des tages!































und so sahen alle bikes


----------



## Jackass1987 (13. März 2010)

nach einer kleinen Dusche sieht mein Nicolai jetzt wieder weiß aus  Hat heute echt Spaß gemacht 

Mfg Erik


----------



## Kono (13. März 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> nach einer kleinen Dusche...


Lohnte sich heute sowohl beim Bike als auch beim Biker .


----------



## Gothic70 (13. März 2010)

Moin Moin
fährt morgen Vormittag gegen 11 Uhr jemand (Kärtner Hütte)? Ich bin allerdings seit Ende Dezember nicht mehr gefahren.Jetzt ist meine gebrochene Hand wieder soweit ok das ich endlich aufs Bike kann. 
Matthias


----------



## Kono (13. März 2010)

Auch wenn ich dein Vorhaben sehr löblich finde, aber die Wettervorhersage für Morgen ist ja nun leider zu 100% Nass...
Überhaupt nochmal ein kurzer Status zu den Wegen. Auch wenn Willy geschrieben hat, dass 95% fahrbar wären sind Spikereifen z.Zt. immernoch angesagt. Es geht zwar so leidlich ohne, aber an einigen Stellen steht (und das zum Teil fies hinter einer Kurve) das blanke Eis. Richtung Diebeskuhlen/Hasselbrack geht zur Zeit wohl auch nicht viel, zumindest haben wir den Versuch abgebrochen überhaupt bis zum Moisburger Stein vorzudringen. Fischbeker Heide, Neugrabener Heide und Haake gingen dafür schon wieder recht gut. Aber nach dem Schnee kommt der Matsch und so gab es heuer mehrere Abschnitte wo man Bergab treten musste um überhaupt voran zu kommen.


----------



## Gothic70 (13. März 2010)

das klingt ja nicht so toll,wie sind denn die Waldwege?


----------



## Jackass1987 (13. März 2010)

wir sind heute wunderbar voran gekommen  So kritisch sehe ich das nicht. Morgen siehts aber echt schlecht aus  Bei Dauerregen wirds ziemlich schnell eklig. 

Spike-Reifen sind meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht mehr angesagt. Das letzte Resteis kann man auch mal schieben oder am Rand durch den Matsch fahren. 

Mich würde interessieren wer nächste Woche mittwoch Zeit hat zum Biken ? Kenn mich noch immer nicht wirklich aus aber würde super gerne fahren 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (13. März 2010)

ich werde das morgen spontan entscheiden, auch mit dem Wetter.
Matthias


----------



## Gothic70 (14. März 2010)

Regen,Regen und nochmal Regen !!!! ich bleib zuhause.
Matthias


----------



## Sven7181 (15. März 2010)

so wie es aussieht hab ich diese Woche frei

wie siehts aus tagsüber wer Zeit und Lust?


----------



## werneson (16. März 2010)

Hallo Sven!
Wir fahren morgen HaBe. Treffpunkt 14:30 Uhr KH.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Sven7181 (16. März 2010)

allet klar


wen morgen früh keiner mehr anruft bin ich dabei, sollte was dazwischen kommen sage ich früh genug ab


bis morgen


----------



## de_reu (17. März 2010)

Ich könnte heute gegen 18:30!?

Nightride!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (17. März 2010)

werneson schrieb:


> Hallo Sven!
> Wir fahren morgen HaBe. Treffpunkt 14:30 Uhr KH.
> Gruß Frank




[email protected]

Aaaaarggh,zu spät gelesen.....
Willy hats mir extra noch gesagt,ohman!!

Aber Leude,wisst ihr was...ich glaub der Frühling kommt,endlich ist das weiße Zeugs weg!!

Wenns Wetter zuläßt bis Samstag!

P.S.Wie siehts aus mit ner Std.nach hinten verschieben auf 12:00?
Weil ist ja mittlerweile länger hell....

Grüße

Nilsi


----------



## Tracer (17. März 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> [email protected]
> 
> 
> A
> ...



eine std nach hinten?
da es jetzt länger hell ist, können wir eine std länger fahren!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (17. März 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> eine std nach hinten?
> da es jetzt länger hell ist, können wir eine std länger fahren!



Du Eierkopp.....
Wenn du wieder kommst,spielt das sowieso keene Rolle mehr!
Außerdem glaub ich nicht das du das dann noch schaffst,nachdem ihr euch bei Mamas guter südamerikanischer Küche durchgefuttert habt

,Jana kann das ja vertragen,aber du..

..?
Du solltest dein Bike wirklich mitnehmen,wenn du noch ne Chance haben willst dieses Jahr!

Grüße

Nilsi


----------



## Sven7181 (18. März 2010)

Moin ihr Langschläfer,


ich wollt schon vorschlagen ne Std. eher anzufängen und dann noch ne Std. länger. 
Damit man was vom Tag hat 

So Spaß beiseite, ich sag nur eins man kann wieder Mountainbike fahren und nicht Schneewandern.

Waren gestern los mit Frank, Erik, Robert, Jost und ich. Man hat das Spaß gemacht wieder die Berge runter flitzen. 

Also bis Samstag, hoffentlich ist meine Erkältung weg. 

P.S.: Willy lass es dir gut gehen dahinten, genieß das nix tun und futter dir ordentlich was an, willst nicht Frank auch noch mitnehmen? Dann hab ich vielleicht mal ne Chance


----------



## Sven7181 (19. März 2010)

Was nun mit morgen?

Sollte es trocken von oben bleiben kann man doch ne Runde drehen?

Hab meinen Reservesattel schon montiert


----------



## werneson (19. März 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Was nun mit morgen?
> 
> Sollte es trocken von oben bleiben kann man doch ne Runde drehen?
> 
> Hab meinen Reservesattel schon montiert



Ich glaube so ganz trocken wird es morgen nicht sein. Ich werde mich morgen früh noch mal melden. Auf jeden Fall bin ich dafür, dass wir 11:00 Uhr als Startzeit beibehalten.
Bis morgen, Grüsse Frank


----------



## Gothic70 (19. März 2010)

Ich werde morgen auch 11 Uhr K H sein, ich glaube zwar nicht das ich lange mitfahren kann (mangelde Kondition) aber bin dabei.
Matthias


----------



## Deleted 15311 (19. März 2010)

Moin Mädels

Die haben heut Nacht+morgen Kuh******** von oben angesagt pünktlich zum Wochenendeund aufn Regenradar sieht man das Unheil schon kommen,ich bin somit raus,da ich bekannterweise aus Zucker bin !

Aber endlich isses waaaaaarm....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## axels. (19. März 2010)

Hier noch einmal die Lübecker.
Wie siehts denn mit Sonntag aus: gibt es welche, die uns die besten Ecken der HaBes zeigen und nicht unbedingt wo der Hammer hängt? Wir werden um 10 Uhran der Kärntner Hütte sein. Bis dann....


----------



## Jackass1987 (19. März 2010)

ich bin auch raus... ich schreib montag ne mathe klausur und das wetter wird ja auch nicht berauschend... wünsch dennoch denen die fahren viel spaß

mfg erik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werneson (20. März 2010)

Hi Leute,
Putcho und ich sind auch raus. Schon bei Dauer-Sprühregen losfahren muß echt nicht sein. Vielleicht morgen mit den Lübeckern.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Sven7181 (20. März 2010)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen 

Vielleicht geht morgen mehr


Gruß Sven


----------



## Kono (20. März 2010)

Auf dem Niederschlagsradar tut sich für die nächsten 2-3 Studen eine regenarme Lücke auf. Ich werde die mal nutzen und ab 11:00 Uhr von der KH aus zu einer kurzen Runde (2-2 1/2h) durch den Morast aufbrechen.


----------



## Kono (20. März 2010)

Vier unerschrockene trotzten heute den widrigen Verhältnissen und wurden mit einer ganz passablen Tour belohnt. Gelegentlicher Nieselregen konnte die Viererbande nicht aufhalten, aber der einsetzende Regen auf dem Rückmarsch war dann doch unnötig. Petrus kam aber mit einer Verwarnung davon.
Von der KH aus ging es erst zum Kaiserstuhl, dann in den Eisendorfer Forst, Ehestorfer Forst, rüber zum Paul Roth (obacht, die Abfahrt ist stellenweise noch vereist!), wieder hoch zur Schulenburgs Eiche, kurzer Schlenker Richtung Westen auf den X-Weg, der Fischbeker Heide kurz guten Tag gesagt und dann war schon wieder der Rückmarsch angesagt.
In den 2 1/2 Stunden sind so 28-30km zusammen gekommen. Rad und Fahrer freuten sich anschließend auf eine schöne Dusche. Die Wege waren zum Teil sehr tief und schwer. Auch auf einigen Waldautobahnen versinkt man z.T. unvermittelt bis zur Felge. Puh, das ist dann ganz schön anstrengend. Aber die meisten Wege sind gut befahrbar. Allerdings sind die Waldarbeiter in der Haake und im Bereich Diebeskuhlen/Hasselbrack z.Zt. sehr aktiv und diese Gebiete sehen jetzt etwas kahl geschlagen aus. Von den Waldmaschinen zermatschten/zerquetschten/zerfleischten Wegen mal ganz abgesehen.
Bis demnächst im Wald
Gruß
Kono


----------



## crasher-mike (20. März 2010)

Mahlzeit, fährt morgen jemand ?


----------



## axels. (20. März 2010)

wir Lübecker warten mal auf besseres Wetter


----------



## Sven7181 (20. März 2010)

da die Lübecker wohl nicht kommen, gucke ich mir das Wetter morgen mal an 

und sollte das Wetter um 11Uhr mitspielen wäre ich nicht abgeneigt


----------



## Putcho (20. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
jetzt am Samstag 21:15 sieht es so aus als ob es erst gegen
Mittag regenärmer wird und je später desto besser...
deshalb mein Vorschlag: Start Kärtner Hütte 14:00 Uhr
Wer ist mit dabei?

Putcho


----------



## werneson (21. März 2010)

Putcho schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> jetzt am Samstag 21:15 sieht es so aus als ob es erst gegen
> Mittag regenärmer wird und je später desto besser...
> deshalb mein Vorschlag: Start Kärtner Hütte 14:00 Uhr
> ...



Hallo Putcho ich bin 14:00 Uhr dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crasher-mike (21. März 2010)

Klasse, dann bin ich auch da.


----------



## peterbe (21. März 2010)

Delf und ich werden auch dabei sein.


----------



## Sven7181 (21. März 2010)

Ich meld mich ab obwohl ja Traumwetter ist aber meine Erkältung ist immer noch nicht besser.

Viel Spaß Euch


----------



## Jackass1987 (21. März 2010)

Hallo,

hat Mittwoch jemand Zeit zu fahren ? Wetter soll top werden 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## crasher-mike (21. März 2010)

Hey, war ne klasse Runde mit viel technischem Spassfaktor.

Ich bin an der letzten Kreuzung links abgebogen um zur Fähre nach Finkenwerder zu fahren , konnte allerdings nicht mehr laut gernug hinterherrufen.

Bis zum nächsten mal !

Gruß

Michael


----------



## werneson (21. März 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat Mittwoch jemand Zeit zu fahren ? Wetter soll top werden
> 
> Mfg Erik !



Hallo Erik!
Wieder 14:30 Uhr KH?
Grüße Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (21. März 2010)

oh ja super  

machen wir so... ich hoffe mal es wird wieder so gutes wetter 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## de_reu (21. März 2010)

Wer hatte noch den Track von heute aufgezeichnet?

CU de


----------



## crasher-mike (22. März 2010)

Anbei der Track als GPX File. Weil die sich hier lediglich in 90 KB Größe hochladen lassen, hab ich die Endung auf PDF geändert. Musste also noch einmal umbennen.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (22. März 2010)

werneson schrieb:


> Hallo Erik!
> Wieder 14:30 Uhr KH?
> Grüße Frank



Moin Mädels

Bin auch mal wieder dabei!
Frank,hast du die Möglichkeit und Lust mich mitzunehmen?
Hinterher BK(Können wir ja jetzt ausnutzen,da unser MCD-Junkie abwesend ist...)?
Das soll richtig mollig werden,schreit verdächtig nach Knickebocker wenn nicht sogar das erste Mal Kurz für Optimisten!
Wieder Zeit den Rasierer zu schwingen und den Winterpelz zu entfernen,bringt nochmaln halbes Kilo(Bei mir zumindest).....

I freu mi

Grüße

Nilsi


----------



## Jackass1987 (22. März 2010)

Hallo Nils,

cool das du auch mitkommst. Ich werde nicht mit zu BK kommen. Ich muss danach wieder zurück zur Uni. Ich schreib Freitag und Dienstag Klausuren, die mich auch jetzt so spät abends nicht in Ruhe lassen. Zum Biken nehm ich mir aber Zeit  Da arbeite ich lieber die Nacht durch ... 

Mfg Erik


----------



## Sven7181 (23. März 2010)

Joho 

ich meld mich mal an für morgen. Sollte sich bei mir kurzfristig noch was ändern meld ich mich!

Man könnte danach nen Eis essen


----------



## werneson (23. März 2010)

Hallo Nils!
Bei der genialen Wetterlage fahre ich direkt mit dem Bike zur KH. Ich bin so gegen 13:45 Uhr am alten Elbtunel Nordseite.
Bis morgen,
Grüße Frank


----------



## Deleted 15311 (24. März 2010)

werneson schrieb:


> Hallo Nils!
> Bei der genialen Wetterlage fahre ich direkt mit dem Bike zur KH. Ich bin so gegen 13:45 Uhr am alten Elbtunel Nordseite.
> Bis morgen,
> Grüße Frank




Moin Frank

Stimmt,hast auch wieder recht,das sollten wir ausnutzen!
Hoffe du liest das noch....ansonsten funk ich dich an bzw.wir sehen uns am alten Elbtunnel,komm auch mitm Bike direkt hin!

Bis nachher

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Hanswurschtl (24. März 2010)

Moin!

Habe gerade gesehen, dass Ihr heute 14 30 fahren wollt. Eigentlich hatte ich eine RR-Runde vor, überlege es mir aber gerade aufgrund des Windes wieder. Falls ich es so früh schaffe, komme ich auch einfach mal zur Kärntner Hütte. Wollte nur nicht unangemeldet dazustoßen.
Wartet aber nicht extra wenn ich um halb noch nicht da bin. Kann wie gesagt knapp werden.

Gruß
einer von den vielen Svens hier im Thread


----------



## Sven7181 (24. März 2010)

Ohne viele Worte einfach nur BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!

Danke Frank & Sven fürs guiden.

Fakten:

- 41,64km
- 2:46h 
- 15.02 km/h (Schnitt)
- 46.68 km/h (Spitze - im Wald)
- 935Hm

- leichte Schürfwunde rechter Arm
- fettes Grinsen im Gesicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. März 2010)

Wie sind denn die Bodenverhältnisse in den HaBes?


----------



## deeptrain (24. März 2010)

bodenverhältnisse sind top


----------



## ohneworte (24. März 2010)

Ich war vorhin bei uns eine kurze Rinde im Wald und es war erstaunlich trocken. Für die HaBes hätte ich das noch nicht gedacht!


----------



## Jackass1987 (24. März 2010)

wir waren heut fahren und es ist zu 99% trocken... nur noch vereinzelt etwas schlamm aber wirklich nicht der rede wert

Mfg Erik !


----------



## pixelquantec (24. März 2010)

Da wird man ja gelb vor Neid, wenn man unter der Woche bei solchem Wetter nicht in die HaBes kommt. 
Bis jetzt sieht es so aus, als ob es am Samstag etwas feuchter wird. Ist aber immer noch besser, als zuviel Schnee gepaart mit Eis.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Hanswurschtl (24. März 2010)




----------



## Hanswurschtl (24. März 2010)

Ah! Hat ja gar nicht mal so lange gedauert herauszufinden wie's geht (Das Bilderanhängen).

Könnt ihr euch noch daran erinnern, dass ich während unserer Runde mal meinte einen Durschlag gehabt zu haben?...
Nun, die beiden Fotos von meiner *neuen* Felge auf meinem *neuen* Rad nach seiner *ersten* Tour, habe ich vorhin Zuhause gemacht:


----------



## Jackass1987 (24. März 2010)

das is mal eine delle... da bleibt es wohl nicht beim auszentrieren... das du auch mit deinem starrbike immer so rasen musst...

war wohl ein heftiger Stein... kann man nix gegen machen

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Deleted 15311 (24. März 2010)

MoinMoin

Jaja,immer diese Puristen...für sowat is doch ne Federgabel da und nicht die Felgen min Jung!

Das war mal wieder,um das mit den Worten von einem unserer Svens zu sagen,BAMBAMBAMBAMBAM!!!!!
Was für ein perfekter Untergrund(Erstaunlich trocken),was für ein perfektes Wetterchen,was für eine geile Runde gepaart mit lauter netten Bikern,kurz einfach ein perfekter Tag!
Wenn dann auch noch die Beine und der Rest mitmachen.....
Lieg gerade vollgefressen und glücklich auf meiner Couch mit nem fetten und freu mich schon aufs nächste mal!!

Grüße

Nilsi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (24. März 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Lieg gerade vollgefressen und glücklich auf meiner Couch mit nem fetten und freu mich schon aufs nächste mal!!



Hast du mir nicht heute noch was vom abnehmen erzählt ???

Mfg Erik


----------



## werneson (25. März 2010)

Für kurz Entschlossene wir fahren heute noch einmal. Aber schon 10:30 Uhr ab KH.

P.S. Tja Sven das sieht ja nch Totalschaden für deine Felge aus.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (25. März 2010)

Moin!
Totalschaden würde ich nicht sagen. Rohrzange, Speichentool und...Voila! Naja... sah schonmal besser aus...

Nils: Das war übrigens das Hinterrad. Das Vorderrad läuft noch gut! 
Und Erik: Das mit dem abnehmen hatte ich mal behauptet, nachdem mein "Rettungsring" einmal versucht hat den Baum in Meyerspark umzuholzen. Aber vielleicht hat Nils das auch gesagt und wir treffen uns demnächst im Club der WeightWatchers...

War aber'ne spaßige Runde!

Sven


----------



## Sven7181 (25. März 2010)

werneson schrieb:


> Für kurz Entschlossene wir fahren heute noch einmal. Aber schon 10:30 Uhr ab KH.




Mist das war zu früh - hat vielleicht jemand Lust noch heut nachmittag zu fahren? 

Wetter Samstag soll ja nicht mehr so prall sein.


----------



## Camouflage2010 (25. März 2010)

Also ich habe heute auch eine Runde in den HaBes drehen können. Muss ja "noch" für solche Extratouren unter der Woche Urlaub nehmen ;-(

War mit Bekleidung kurz/kurz/ einlagig unterwegs und es war zu warm, was mich aber mit Rückblick auf den Winter in keinster Weise gestört hat - Wahnsinn was für eine Veränderung in nur einer Woche!!! 

@ Ossi (Sven): vielleicht solltest Du mal mehr als immer nur mit 1,2 bar fahren. Vielleicht wären 1.3 bar besser ;-)))


----------



## Deleted 15311 (25. März 2010)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Moin!
> Totalschaden würde ich nicht sagen. Rohrzange, Speichentool und...Voila! Naja... sah schonmal besser aus...
> 
> Nils: Das war übrigens das Hinterrad. Das Vorderrad läuft noch gut!
> ...




Moin

Ok...auf dem Pic sieht mans ja auch,wer gucken kann ist klar im Vorteil...
Auf das Treffen freu ich mich schon,sollten wir aber dringendst regelmäßig in den HaBes abhalten,dann wird das auch was mit dem abnehmen!Obwohl auf dem Pic sehen wir alle schon recht schlank aus....was uns aber trotzdem nicht dran hindern sollte!

@Erik:Hatte abends ca.95-100km aufn Tacho und bin die 2Tage zuvor durchn Sachsenwald und am Geesthang langgehämmert,heut auch wieder und morgen lockern bißchen Strasse rollen.....Der Tank muß ja ab und an auch mal wieder gefüllt werden!

Grüße

Nilsi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (25. März 2010)

Hmm da ich immer noch am Balkon schruppen bin komme ich heute nicht zum fahren.


Was mit morgen? Geht auch früh


----------



## Hanswurschtl (25. März 2010)

@Camouflage2010
Na wenn das mal nicht der gut getarnte "Weight Watcher vorm Herrn 2009" ist, dann fress ich die Reste meines alten MTBs und nenn mich ein Jahr lang Branislaus von und zu Pala...
SO!
Jetzt will ich erst mal nachschauen, was du hier schon so alles verzapft hast...


----------



## werneson (25. März 2010)

Hallo Leute!
Wir sind heute bei besten Bedingungen und herlicher Sonne knapp 40 km gefahren.
Mit von der Partie waren Felix, Fred und meine Wenigkeit.
Das Foto zeigt einmal mehr, dass es sich lohnt immer ein paar Kabelbinder dabei zu haben.
Bei Freds Schaltzug hatte sich die Hülle aufgelöst und das Kabel lag auf gut 8 cm blank. Damit war ein vernüftiger Schaltvorgang logischer Weise nicht mehr möglich.Wir konnten mit mehreren Kabelbinder den Zug so in der Hülle fixieren, dass Fred ohne Probleme weiter fahren konnte. Ich bitte die Qualität des Bildes zu entschuldigen aber mein Handy gibt nicht mehr her.
Grüße Frank


----------



## fridayyy (25. März 2010)

Moin Moin. 

Ich hoffe doch, hier bin ich richtig aufgehoben? 
Insofern es möglich ist, würde ich mich gerne eurer Gruppe anschließen. 

Aber evtl. ersteinmal etwas zu mir ..

Getauft wurde ich auf den Namen Timo. Diesen Namen trage ich nun schon 23 Jahre mit mir rum. Zur Zeit ist mein Arbeitgeber die Bundeswehr, was auch noch einige Zeit so bleibt. Im Falle von Freizeit, die ich Heim verbringen kann, trainiere ich ab und an in der Muckibude oder gehe schwimmen. Lesen etc. ist nicht mein Fall! Freunde hingegen treffe ich gern.

Und nun soll auch das Biken in Form von 'MTBing' dazu kommen. Nur ist das Fahren allein recht Trist, daher dieser Post. 


Sollte es also möglich sein, euch zu begleiten, tue ich dies gern. Wetter ist mir eigtl. egal - wie auch nicht anders zu erwarten. 


Schönen Abend noch.
Gruß,

Timo


----------



## pixelquantec (25. März 2010)

Wasn hier los?
Da wird es Frühling mit Tendenz zum Sommer und schon muß hier keiner mehr arbeiten?
Irgendwas mache ich da falsch!


----------



## pixelquantec (25. März 2010)

fridayyy schrieb:


> Moin Moin.
> .....
> Sollte es also möglich sein, euch zu begleiten, tue ich dies gern. Wetter ist mir eigtl. egal - wie auch nicht anders zu erwarten....


 
Einfach hier nach Terminen schauen, Helm auf und mitfahren oder selber nen Termin vorschlagen. Hier beisst keiner.


----------



## Jackass1987 (26. März 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Wasn hier los?
> Da wird es Frühling mit Tendenz zum Sommer und schon muß hier keiner mehr arbeiten?
> Irgendwas mache ich da falsch!



Ich hab als Student bei der Bundeswehr auch flexibel Zeit zum Biken... ich finds gut, dass es noch vielen anderen auch so geht...

wer fährt eig morgen früh 11 Uhr ???

@ Timo

sicher bist du bei uns genau richtig. Ich geh davon aus wenn du noch länger bei der Bundeswehr beschäftigt bist und 23 Jahre alt bist, dass du auch an der HSU studierst... wenn ja würde mich interessieren : Was studierst du ? Seit wann ? Wo wohnst du ?

Ich wohne im Douaumont-Bereich und studiere seit 2007 Maschinenbau.

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Sven7181 (26. März 2010)

Sollte es morgen von oben trocken sein.

11 Uhr KH

Es wird wie immer um zahlreiches und pünktliches erscheinen gebeten


----------



## fridayyy (26. März 2010)

> sicher bist du bei uns genau richtig. Ich geh davon aus wenn du noch länger bei der Bundeswehr beschäftigt bist und 23 Jahre alt bist, dass du auch an der HSU studierst... wenn ja würde mich interessieren : Was studierst du ? Seit wann ? Wo wohnst du ?
> 
> Ich wohne im Douaumont-Bereich und studiere seit 2007 Maschinenbau.




Ich bin Soldat, kein Offizier.  Z.Zt. bin ich in Strausberg als Ausbilder stationiert, beginne aber ab Juli den CR Lehrgang in Kerpen & bleibe dann auch dort als Objektschutz Portepee. 

Kenne aber einige OAs, die hier in HH studieren. Aber nur Medizin und Pädagogik.

Gruß,
Timo


----------



## Jackass1987 (26. März 2010)

Objektschutz und Strausberg ? Tipp mal auf Feldwebel der Luftwaffe... ich bin selber auch bei der Luftwaffe...

kommst morgen mit ?

Mfg Erik !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (26. März 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Sollte es morgen von oben trocken sein.
> 
> 11 Uhr KH
> 
> Es wird wie immer um zahlreiches und pünktliches erscheinen gebeten


 
Mal schaun. Wenn ich es nicht verpenne und es nicht regnet bin ich auch mal wieder dabei. Bei wetter.de ist morgen nur bewölkt. Bei wetter.com gibt es den ganzen Tag leichten Regen. Ich glaube, ein Blick aus dem Fenster morgen Vormittag ist da etwas zielsicherer.


----------



## Sanz (26. März 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Lieg gerade vollgefressen und glücklich auf meiner Couch mit nem fetten und freu mich schon aufs nächste mal!!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Nilsi



Hattest Du Damenbesuch

@ all: Was liegt am langen Osterwochenende an?

Viele Grüße aus dem ebenfalls sonnigen Mallorca

Andre


----------



## Sven7181 (26. März 2010)

He Andre,

nachdem du deine Zeilen verfasst hast - regnet es hier 

Ich hoffe du nutzt die Zeit auf Mallorca sinnvoll, viel essen und trinken versteht sich und wenig trainieren. Wir müssen hier ja unsern Vorsprung ausbauen. 

Ostern? Gute Frage weiß noch nicht ob ich hier bin aber wen ja, dann sieht man sich auf jeden Fall im Wald. 

Schöne Grüße aus der Heimat auch an Silvia


----------



## Gothic70 (26. März 2010)

moin moin,
ich werde morgen später fahren 11 Uhr schaffe ich nicht.ich denke 12.30 oder 13 Uhr.
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Matthias


----------



## Deleted 15311 (26. März 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hattest Du Damenbesuch
> 
> @ all: Was liegt am langen Osterwochenende an?
> 
> ...




MoinMoin ihr 2 Hübschen

Ne,schön wärs,außerdem hatt ich den schon letzten Sonntag.....
Aber komm du mir nachhause du Frechdachs,dann hilft dir selbst der Malle-Bonus nicht mehr aufm Trail!

Aktuell(bzw.am Mittwoch)eher deswegen:


und natürlich wegen der aktuellen Wetterlage,die grad just in diesem Moment leider vorerst ein jähes Ende findet mit nem kräftigen Gewitter!(Das erste dies Jahr,goil...)

Wie is bei euch insgesamt Wettertechnisch,ordentlich Kilometer gefressen?

Lg an Silvi

Nils


----------



## Jackass1987 (27. März 2010)

Hallo,

fährt nun einer heute 11 Uhr ab KH ??? 

Ich würde fahren, will aber nur sicherstellen das ich nicht alleine dastehe.

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Sven7181 (27. März 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Sollte es morgen von oben trocken sein.
> 
> 11 Uhr KH
> 
> Es wird wie immer um zahlreiches und pünktliches erscheinen gebeten



joo ich fahr


----------



## Jackass1987 (27. März 2010)

super dann bis nachher 

Mfg Erik


----------



## pixelquantec (27. März 2010)

Das Wetter sieht doch gut aus.
Bis gleich.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herrenhaeuser (27. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde mich euch heute auch anschließen.
Ich bin neu in Hamburg und gespannt wie es sich dort fahren lässt.

Christopher


----------



## fridayyy (27. März 2010)

Hey.

Wäre gern mitgekommen - nur hat sich von meinem HR Bremshebel 'n Bolzen verabschiedet - heute erstmal irgendwie 'n neuen auftreiben ..

@ Erik: Jau, LW.


----------



## pixelquantec (27. März 2010)

Ne schöne Runde bei super Untergrund wars heute. Nachdem wir mit 8 Leuten gestartet waren, gab es nach 1,5 km einen ersten Platten. Das war dann auch schon die letzte Panne für heute. Ein bissel durch die Haake, dann rüber zum Hamburger Blick und weiter in die Heide. Dort sind dann noch eine Bikerin und zwei Biker "zugestiegen". Noch ein wenig durch die Heide gekreuzt und dann Richtung Karlstein. Weiter ging es dann in kleineren Gruppen zur KH bzw. zur B73. Dann noch schnell das Bike in die Waschbox gestellt und grob entschlammt. Und gut is.

Bei mir waren es mit Warmup 47,7 km und knapp 900 Hm.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## deeptrain (27. März 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Ne schöne Runde bei super Untergrund wars heute. Nachdem wir mit 8 Leuten gestartet waren, gab es nach 1,5 km einen ersten Platten. Das war dann auch schon die letzte Panne für heute. Ein bissel durch die Haake, dann rüber zum Hamburger Blick und weiter in die Heide. Dort sind dann noch eine Bikerin und zwei Biker "zugestiegen". Noch ein wenig durch die Heide gekreuzt und dann Richtung Karlstein. Weiter ging es dann in kleineren Gruppen zur KH bzw. zur B73. Dann noch schnell das Bike in die Waschbox gestellt und grob entschlammt. Und gut is.
> 
> Bei mir waren es mit Warmup 47,7 km und knapp 900 Hm.
> 
> Gruß Torsten




Wo is denn die heide in den harburger bergen??????????????????


----------



## pixelquantec (27. März 2010)

Fischbeker Heide. Oder exakt: "Naturschutzgebiet Fischbeker Heide".


----------



## deeptrain (27. März 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Fischbeker Heide. Oder exakt: "Naturschutzgebiet Fischbeker Heide".



achso alles klar ich dachte schon ihr meintet die nordheide um buchholz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (28. März 2010)

Will heute jemand?


----------



## peterbe (28. März 2010)

Wir werden heute gegen 16 Uhr neu Runde drehen


----------



## John Rico (28. März 2010)

hat sich erledigt ...
(Ich muss eh erstmal etwas trainieren, bevor ich mich wieder in die Runde traue  )

Ich habe übrigens am Freitag den (letzen?) HaBes Bericht in der Bike gelesen. Schon witzig, wenn einen die bekannten Gesichter plötzlich aus einer der Bike-Bravos anschauen! 

Und noch eine Neuigkeit: Ich habe neulich mit einem Förster gesprochen und es wird bald zwei offiziell ausgeschriebene MTB-Strecken in den HaBes geben. Ich denke, dass ist ein erster großer Schritt für die Akzeptanz unseres Sports von offizieller Seite.


----------



## hugin1982 (28. März 2010)

@ all:

jemandbock, heute noch in die boberger hügel zu fahren? 

nightride könnte auch klappen mit ein bisschen wetterglück (und wenn ich noch batterien finde)

bei interesse hier oder gleich email. [email protected]
werde wohl spätestens 1500 los oder night dann 2100

mfg


----------



## Sanz (28. März 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> hat sich erledigt ...
> (Ich muss eh erstmal etwas trainieren, bevor ich mich wieder in die Runde traue  )
> 
> Ich habe übrigens am Freitag den (letzen?) HaBes Bericht in der Bike gelesen. Schon witzig, wenn einen die bekannten Gesichter plötzlich aus einer der Bike-Bravos anschauen!
> ...



Soweit ich weis, sind diese Runden von den Initiatoren "Naturpark Rosengarten" in Zusammenarbeit mit der Radabteilung "Harburger Turner Bund" entstanden. Ich bin mal gespannt was da für Strecken bei rauskommen und vor allem ob die Akzeptanz beim Verlassen der vorgegebenen Strecken noch gegeben ist.

Gruß wieder aus Hamburg
Andre


----------



## John Rico (28. März 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis, sind diese Runden von den Initiatoren "Naturpark Rosengarten" in Zusammenarbeit mit der Radabteilung "Harburger Turner Bund" entstanden. Ich bin mal gespannt was da für Strecken bei rauskommen und vor allem ob die Akzeptanz beim Verlassen der vorgegebenen Strecken noch gegeben ist.
> 
> Gruß wieder aus Hamburg
> Andre



Meiner Informationen nach soll eine ca. 20 km Runde durch die Haake und eine ca. 30 km Runde u.a. über PR-Stein entstehen.
Ist zwar nicht viel, aber (hoffentlich) ein guter Anfang.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sanz (28. März 2010)

Das habe ich eben auf die Schnelle noch gefunden:

http://www.neuerruf.de/pages/Archiv/2009/media_Archiv_2009/NRH_KW_30-09.pdf

http://www.regionalpark-rosengarten...e/regionalpark-auf-neuen-wegen.html?tx_ttnews[backPid]=51&cHash=ea4fcad223

und bezogen auf Mountainbike:
http://www.regionalpark-rosengarten.de/aktiv-im-regionalpark/mountainbiken.html

Diese Seite könnte man mal im Auge behalten.

Andre


----------



## Hanswurschtl (28. März 2010)

Moin Peter!

Ich bin schon wieder zurück. Bei dem guten Wetter musste ich einfach los und als ich das letzte Mal hier reinschaute hatte noch keiner geantwortet. War trocken (bin nur die beiden Heiden gefahren).
Viel Spaß nachher

Sven


----------



## pixelquantec (28. März 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Meiner Informationen nach soll eine ca. 20 km Runde durch die Haake und eine ca. 30 km Runde u.a. über PR-Stein entstehen.
> Ist zwar nicht viel, aber (hoffentlich) ein guter Anfang.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven


 
Kann man so oder so sehen. Wenn dann 2 Strecken ausgeschildert sind, kann es schnell heißen: Radler haben nur auf diesen Strecken was zu suchen. Woanders ist dann radfahren verboten. Und wenn die Strecken so werden, wie in D üblich, dann kann man die mit nem Starrrad befahren.


----------



## g_mtb (28. März 2010)

Entscheidend ist doch, ob das Verbot auch durchsetzbar ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flansch09 (28. März 2010)

Moin,
wer heute Lust auf einen Nightride hat:
Wir treffen uns um 20 Uhr an der Buskehre Heimfelder Str. (Haltestelle Vahrenwinkelweg).


----------



## John Rico (28. März 2010)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> War trocken (bin nur die beiden Heiden gefahren).
> Viel Spaß nachher
> 
> Sven



Da hast du Glück gehabt, ich hab ab 16 Uhr eine 8 °C Powerdusche abbekommen. So nass und kalt bin ich schon lange nicht mehr geworden.
Die erste Tour dieses Jahr hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht und der Boden war erstaunlich trocken, auch wenn die Beine noch viel Training brauchen, um wieder mithalten zu können.

Ein anderer Sven


----------



## hoedsch (28. März 2010)

g_mtb schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist doch, ob das Verbot auch durchsetzbar ist...


Zu befürchten wäre ja, dass der Etat noch 3 Stück 1 EUR Jobber vorsieht, die am Wochenende mit grünem Hut bewaffnet duch die HaBe patroullieren und sich dann Hanswurst-Ranger nennen.

30 Jahre konnte man in den HaBe ohne irgendwelche Regeln MTB fahren und es hat meiner Erkenntnis nach nie ernsthaft Probleme gegeben.


----------



## Kono (28. März 2010)

hoedsch schrieb:


> ...dass der Etat noch 3 Stück 1 EUR Jobber vorsieht...


Bis dahin sind wir so fit, denen fahren wir einfach davon .
Abwarten, Tee trinken, locker bleiben. Bevor nicht alle Zufahrtswege mit "hier keine Fahrräder" zugepflastert worden sind und/oder die Hamburger Verfassung geändert/angepasst worden ist, fahren wir weiterhin in friedlicher koexistenz mit allen anderen Nutzern des Naherholungsgebietes und ohne Regeln durch die HaBes.


----------



## hugin1982 (28. März 2010)

Ich bin nach boberg gefahren. erst schön von unten dreckig geworden, wie es sein sollte, dann higepackt weil an einem anstieg übernommen und nicht rechtzeitig aus der zweite pedale gekommen und auf dem rückweg sintflut und eisregen. bibber.



mfg


----------



## Jackass1987 (29. März 2010)

Hallo,

wie sieht denn morgen und übermorgen bei euch aus ? Hätte ab 17 Uhr Zeit in den Harburger Bergen zu fahren. Mittwoch wäre mir auch ganz recht. Mittwoch kann ich dann schon ab 11 Uhr, aber nachmittags wäre auch super. Da ich speziell keine detailierte Streckenkenntnis habe, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ein fähiger Guide für die Zeit unter euch ist 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## hugin1982 (29. März 2010)

da würd ich auch gerne mitfahren wenn der olle erik mich dabeihaben möchte (haste keine vorlesung?), hehe.

gruß


----------



## giant81 (29. März 2010)

moin moin!
Kann mir jemand sagen wo die kärntner hütte ist?
wie die straße heißt?vielen dank


----------



## John Rico (29. März 2010)

Die Kärntner Hütte liegt an der Cuxhavener Straße (B73), Nr. 55c.
Aus Richtung Harburg kommend ca. 400 m nach der Autobahnbrücke auf der linken Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant81 (29. März 2010)

Vielen dank dann schau ich mal


----------



## tora (29. März 2010)

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...=53.47027,9.904518&spn=0.022454,0.039997&z=15


----------



## Tracer (29. März 2010)

hola amigos!
saludos desde ecuador!
wie ich sehe, seid ihr fleissig am biken. ich dagegen lasse ich die seele mit meine bessere haelfte am strand von montañita baeumen!
am letztem samstag waren wir als zuschauen bei einem urban downhill in guayaquil! die jungs koennen auch hier sehr gut biken und es geht die tendenz mehr richtung downhill / freerider als cc/mc. eine risige nachwuchs foerderung gibts auch im bmx bereich! ich freue mich sehr das hier die junge leute diese schanz haben!
ok, gleich ist hier mittagszeit. wir gehen gleich mal fisch bzw. reis mit gemuesse essen unter palmen vor dem strand, so wie in dem reise katalogen!
also, bis ins 3 wochen samstag 11uhr k.h., tempo: schoen langsam!
willy


----------



## Deleted 15311 (29. März 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> bis ins 3 wochen samstag 11uhr k.h., *tempo: schoen langsam!*
> willy



....
Wird eher *langsam *Zeit das wir die Gruppenteilung wieder einführen!


Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sven7181 (30. März 2010)

Moin,


da ich mal wieder die Kacke am dampfen habe, kann ich wohl unter der Woche nicht trainieren.

Wie sieht es aus mit Freitag - 11Uhr bei trockenem Wetter KH?


----------



## Sven7181 (30. März 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> ....
> Wird eher *langsam *Zeit das wir die Gruppenteilung wieder einführen!
> 
> 
> ...



Du meinst eine Gruppe für Willi alleine???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (30. März 2010)

Hat denn nun eigentlich jemand am mittwoch Nachmittag Zeit? Ich würde gerne fahren, da mein iPhone Wetter App auch gutes Wetter vorher sagt ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich nicht allein fahren müsste. Zeitlich bin ich Mittwoch total flexibel

MfG Erik


----------



## plattsnacker (30. März 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hat denn nun eigentlich jemand am mittwoch Nachmittag Zeit? Ich würde gerne fahren, da mein iPhone Wetter App auch gutes Wetter vorher sagt ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich nicht allein fahren müsste. Zeitlich bin ich Mittwoch total flexibel
> 
> MfG Erik



Hi Erik,

zur Info:
Mittwochs findet jetzt wieder regelmäßig der Nightride in Reinbek statt. 
Schau in LMB unter PLZ "21465" bzw. im Forum Norddeutschland unter "Sachsenwaldpioniere".  

Start 20:00 bzw. 20:30 Uhr ab S-Bahnhof Reinbek

Dann brauchst Du nicht allein fahren...

Ansprechpartner für diese Woche nicht ich, sondern "rockriderSH" bzw. "ZRRadon"

P.S. Es wird der Tag kommen, wo wir "Sachsenwaldpioniere" uns auch in die HaBes trauen. Ist eher ein zeitliches Problem, weil bei uns die Studentenquote eher gen Null geht und an den Wochenenden elterliche Pflichten auf dem Zettel stehen...

Gruss
Christian


----------



## hugin1982 (30. März 2010)

wegen dem ightride habe ich schon eine email geschrieben aber keine antwort erhalten...

habe mich gestern richtig schön eingesaut und lustig spaß gehabt, hehe.war ne gute runde.

mfg


----------



## plattsnacker (30. März 2010)

hugin1982 schrieb:


> wegen dem ightride habe ich schon eine email geschrieben aber keine antwort erhalten...
> 
> habe mich gestern richtig schön eingesaut und lustig spaß gehabt, hehe.war ne gute runde.
> 
> mfg


Wer auch immer da seine Mails nicht gelesen oder beantwortet hat..., jedenfalls ab jetzt wieder wöchentlich Mittwoch in Reinbek Nightride, siehe LMB

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Deleted 15311 (30. März 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Du meinst eine Gruppe für Willi alleine???



Genau,kommt u.a.auch drauf an mit was fürn Bauch er wieder kommt,damits nicht peinlich wird für uns,dacht ich....
Aber diesbezüglich ist er ja ein Stehaufmännchen und bei seinen Guidequalitäten ist er für uns unverzichtbar,außerdem können wir ihn doch nicht so allein in den HaBes rum fahren lassen!Da müssen wir uns wohl oder übel erstmal anpassen,da auch meine Orientierung dort* noch* sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (30. März 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hat denn nun eigentlich jemand am mittwoch Nachmittag Zeit? Ich würde gerne fahren, da mein iPhone Wetter App auch gutes Wetter vorher sagt ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich nicht allein fahren müsste. Zeitlich bin ich Mittwoch total flexibel
> 
> MfG Erik




Moin Erik

Hättest du Lust morgen nachmittag in Bergedorf entweder Sachsenwald oder Geesthang zu fahren?
Kenn mich sehr gut aus,ist meine Heimat!
Würde so gegen 14Uhr spätestens starten wollen,entweder direkt von mir zuhause aus oder wir machen nen zentralen Treffpunkt aus...

Wie is?
Alle anderen sind natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen,besonders die Svens!
Ich funk Frank auch nochmal an....


Grüße

Nils


----------



## hugin1982 (30. März 2010)

geesthang wäre natürlich auch cool. alterative zum nightride. die gegend kenn ich auch. war ich schon ein paarmal.
was sagt erik? 

gruß


----------



## Jackass1987 (30. März 2010)

Hallo, 

Ich würde gerne mitkommen legt einfach nen Treffpunkt fest. Werd's mit dem navi schon irgendwie finden. 14 Uhr passt mir super. Freu mich das es doch noch klappt mit biken

bis morgen

Erik


----------



## hugin1982 (30. März 2010)

darf ich mitkommen?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (31. März 2010)

Moin

Ja klar...Erik sagte grad ihr studiert zusammen!
Er hat schon meine Adresse wg.treffen und so...
Er kommt so gegen 13:30 zu mir,damit wir um 14:00 entspannt loskommen!
Schließ dich am besten mit ihm kurz!

Grüße und bis morgen

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugin1982 (31. März 2010)

jo bin dabei.

bis dann


----------



## tommy08 (31. März 2010)

Ich bin begeistert von den Harburger Bergen und werde dort auch weiterhin fahren.  In der letzten Zeit bin ich aber auch ein paar mal in Blankenese gefahren. Spezielle Klövensteen und um den Waseberg herum. Nette Gegend. Kennt sich da auch jemand aus und kann mir Tipps geben.


----------



## kitor (31. März 2010)

Moin,

mal ne kurze Zwischeninfo. Wir haben im Classic Bike Forum einen Thread zum Thema Classic Bikes Hamburg laufen. In diesem Thread verabdreden wir uns seit Jahren alle naselang zum Biken in den HaBes.

Diesen Freitag ist es wieder soweit. Treffen um 10.30 an der KH.

Falls von euch mal jemand Lust hat mitzukommen...Herzlich gern.


----------



## Jackass1987 (31. März 2010)

schade, dass ich nicht da bin. wäre gerne mitgekommen. Außerdem hätte ich gern dein Argon gesehen ... sieht echt schick aus 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## FalloutBoy (31. März 2010)

tommy08 schrieb:


> Spezielle Klövensteen und um den Waseberg herum. Nette Gegend. Kennt sich da auch jemand aus und kann mir Tipps geben.



Moin, ich wohne auf der Ecke und kenne da ein paar Wege. Können da gerne mal eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Gothic70 (31. März 2010)

Moin,
ich habe in Rissen gewohnt, wenn ihr da mal biken wollt würde ich mich gern mal anschließen.
Ich bin da noch nicht oft gefahren aber es ist schön da und biken kann man da auch gut.
Wenn es Freitag trocken  ist würde ich mich 10.30 Uhr Truppe HaBe anschließen.
Matthias


----------



## Sanz (31. März 2010)

So, wie siehts nun mit dem langen Wochenende aus?

Ich würde morgen um 17.00 Uhr vom Eichenhof und am Freitag um 11.00 von der Kärntner Hütte starten.

Um rege Teilnahme wird gebeten

Gruß Andre


----------



## plattsnacker (31. März 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> So, wie siehts nun mit dem langen Wochenende aus?
> 
> Ich würde morgen um 17.00 Uhr vom Eichenhof und am Freitag um 11.00 von der Kärntner Hütte starten.
> 
> ...



Wo wäre denn der Eichenhof ?  Auch in/bei den HaBe ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## FalloutBoy (1. April 2010)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Wenn es Freitag trocken  ist würde ich mich 10.30 Uhr Truppe HaBe anschließen.



Dann sehen wir uns vielleicht ja dort. Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (1. April 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Wo wäre denn der Eichenhof ?  Auch in/bei den HaBe ?
> 
> Gruss
> Chrischan



Der Eichenhof ist am Eißendorfer Forst.
Ecke Bremer Straße / Vahrendorfer Stadtweg

Gruß
Andre


----------



## LeichteGranate (1. April 2010)

Freitag um 11Uhr bin ich dabei.
Bin einer der drei Zugestiegenen vom letzten Samstag.
Die anderen beiden werden wahrscheinlich auch dabei sein.

MfG Moritz


----------



## kitor (1. April 2010)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe in Rissen gewohnt, wenn ihr da mal biken wollt würde ich mich gern mal anschließen.
> Ich bin da noch nicht oft gefahren aber es ist schön da und biken kann man da auch gut.
> Wenn es Freitag trocken  ist würde ich mich 10.30 Uhr Truppe HaBe anschließen.
> Matthias



Cool, dann bis Freitag.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (1. April 2010)

Moin Nils!
Habe gerade deinen Vorschlag bzgl. Sachsenwald/Geesthang gesehen.  
Bisher bin ich da nur bei meinen alten KM-Fresseinheiten lang gefahren als ich noch in Schenefeld wohnte und mir das verkehrsreiche Flachland mit RR zu langweilig war.
Hatte bei der Tourlänge nur meist keinen Bock zu experimentieren.
Was da so Links und Rechts an Trails abging sah aber recht vielversprechend aus.
Da komm ich sicher mal drauf zurück.

Sven


----------



## Sanz (1. April 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> So, wie siehts nun mit dem langen Wochenende aus?
> 
> Ich würde morgen um 17.00 Uhr vom Eichenhof und am Freitag um 11.00 von der Kärntner Hütte starten.
> 
> ...



Da bisher keine Zusage fahre ich heute nicht zum Treffpunkt. Morgen 11.00Uhr bleibt.


----------



## Gothic70 (1. April 2010)

Fahren jetzt 2 Gruppen am Freitag ? 10.30 und 11.00 Uhr 
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (1. April 2010)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Fahren jetzt 2 Gruppen am Freitag ? 10.30 und 11.00 Uhr
> Matthias



Ja, einmal die in diesem thread heimische "Samstag 11.00 Uhr Gruppe" eben diesmal am Freitag auch um 11.00 und zum anderen eine Gruppe aus dem Classic Forum um 10.30 Uhr.

Andre


----------



## Gothic70 (1. April 2010)

Wetter ist klasse so der Wetterbericht. Ich bin da
Matthias


----------



## Camouflage2010 (1. April 2010)

kann es sein, dass es hier rivalitäten bezüglich der teilnahme an der  10:30  und 11:00 Uhr gruppe geben könnte???

sollte es so sein, beanspruche ich die harburger berge für mich alleine.

natürlich sind dann andere mtb´ler unerwünscht...


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2010)

11.00 Uhr KH!


----------



## werneson (2. April 2010)

Bin zwar etwas erkältet aber wettermäßig ist wohl heute der beste Termin über Ostern. Ich bin dann *11.OO* Uhr an der KH. Mal sehen was geht.
Grüße Frank


----------



## flansch09 (3. April 2010)

Das Wetter sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus, daher heute um 11 Uhr an der KH.
Gruß


----------



## Sanz (4. April 2010)

Hi, wie sieht es mit der traditionellen Mittwochsrunde aus? Ich würde 17.30 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte vorschlagen. Tempo diszipliniert unserem Konditionsstand entsprechend und zeitlich an den Sonnenuntergang angepasst bei harburgisch flachem Gelände;-) 

Eine Sache vergaß ich zu fragen: Wollen wir die " in der Woche Runden" auch hier posten oder wird das ganze dann zu unübersichtlich?

Bis dann
Andre


----------



## Jackass1987 (4. April 2010)

Hallo,

mir passt mittwochs 17:30 Uhr ganz gut. Ich würde auf jeden Fall mitkommen. Wollen wir schon diesen Mittwoch damit beginnen? Ich finde es gut, wenn hier immer gepostet wird, wenn jemand fährt. Hoffentlich bis Mittwoch 

MfG Erik


----------



## Sanz (4. April 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir passt mittwochs 17:30 Uhr ganz gut. Ich würde auf jeden Fall mitkommen. Wollen wir schon diesen Mittwoch damit beginnen? Ich finde es gut, wenn hier immer gepostet wird, wenn jemand fährt. Hoffentlich bis Mittwoch
> 
> MfG Erik



Ja, diesen Mittwoch auch schon. Also bis Mi 17.30 an der KH.
Andre


----------



## jab (6. April 2010)

Moin André,

ich bin dieses Jahr auch wieder Mittwochs dabei. Da ich noch etwas kränklich bin  aber wohl erst ab nächster Woche. 

Wo das ganze gepostet wird ist mir eigentlich wurscht, nur würde ich die "Tradition" mit an- und abmelden im LMB gerne wieder einführen.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (6. April 2010)

Camouflage2010 schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass es hier rivalitäten bezüglich der teilnahme an der  10:30  und 11:00 Uhr gruppe geben könnte???



...nicht von unserer Seite. Wir hatten lediglich die Idee, dass man sich möglicherweise kennenlernen könnte, wenn man schon zur gleichen Zeit dieselben Dinge an demselben Ort tut. 

Offenbar ist nicht jeder daran interessiert, wie man an der Zeitplanung der Konkurrenzveranstaltung ja ablesen konnte....

Nun aber der Hinweis auf das diesjährige Rock im Park in der Fischbeker Heide. Siehe hierzu bitte den RIP Thread im singlespeederforum. Das wird lustig und dauert von Freitag dieser Woche bis Sonntag...


----------



## werneson (6. April 2010)

Hallo Andre, hallo Erik!
Ich bin morgen auch 17:30 an der KH.

Grüße Frank


----------



## Gothic70 (6. April 2010)

wer kann mir denn bei der Entscheidung eines Navis helfen ? ich habe mir da Garmin edge 705 ausgeguckt. Hat das schon einer von euch? oder kann mir ein anders empfehlen?
Da kann man ja verzweifeln an den Dingern.
Matthias


----------



## Sanz (6. April 2010)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> wer kann mir denn bei der Entscheidung eines Navis helfen ? ich habe mir da Garmin edge 705 ausgeguckt. Hat das schon einer von euch? oder kann mir ein anders empfehlen?
> Da kann man ja verzweifeln an den Dingern.
> Matthias



Ich würde mir Hilfe bei den Profis aus dem GPS Bereich holen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=173

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Gothic70 (6. April 2010)

danke,ich werd mich da mal einlesen.
Matthias


----------



## Catsoft (7. April 2010)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> wer kann mir denn bei der Entscheidung eines Navis helfen ? ich habe mir da Garmin edge 705 ausgeguckt. Hat das schon einer von euch? oder kann mir ein anders empfehlen?
> Da kann man ja verzweifeln an den Dingern.
> Matthias



Welchen Einssatzzweck hast du? Ich hatte einen Vista und habe jetzt einen 705...


----------



## Sanz (7. April 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Ja, diesen Mittwoch auch schon. Also bis Mi 17.30 an der KH.
> Andre




Sorry, aber ich kränkel ein wenig und lasse heute ausfallen.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Gothic70 (7. April 2010)

wie bist du mit dem 705 zufrieden ? das hab ich auch im Sinn 
Wald touren ausschließlich.
Routen nachfahren weil ich die HaBes nicht gut kenne und auch nicht immer mitfahren kann aus Zeit gründen .


----------



## Deleted 15311 (7. April 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich kränkel ein wenig und lasse heute ausfallen.
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



Mensch Andre....und das bei schönstem Wetterchen,mein Beileid hast du und natürlich schnelle Genesung wünsch ich dir!
Hoffentlich nur ne Erkältung?
Vielleicht bist ja bis Samstag wieder fit....kleiner Trost für dich: Das Wetter soll sich halten!

Lg an Silvi

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (8. April 2010)

wer fährt eig Samstag ? Wetter soll gut werden... ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Sven7181 (8. April 2010)

ICH wollte fahren


----------



## Gothic70 (8. April 2010)

Ich auch
Matthias


----------



## iderf62 (8. April 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich kränkel ein wenig und lasse heute ausfallen.
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



Na dann gute Besserung, erhol Dich gut der Deister wartet.


----------



## orangenblut (9. April 2010)

ich will morgen auch fahren. Kann mich jemand in Eimsbüttel, Eppendorf, Stellingen, Altona mit dem Auto auflesen? Habe zu wenig Zeit, um durch den Hafen zu gurken. 
Dank und Gruß
harry


----------



## Sanz (9. April 2010)

iderf62 schrieb:


> Na dann gute Besserung, erhol Dich gut der Deister wartet.



Danke, wird schon bis zum Deister. Wäre nur gut, du hättest deinen Namen drunter geschrieben und somit mir die Zuordnung erleichtert 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iderf62 (13. April 2010)

Hallo, Morgen jemand um 17:30 Uhr KH?
VG
Fred


----------



## Deleted 15311 (13. April 2010)

MoinMoin

Wäre dabei,wenn sich ein Local zum guiden findet(Andre,bist du wieder fit?)...obwohl ich schon ein paar mal dabei war,hab ich immer noch so meine Probleme die meisten Trails,bzw.ne zusammenhängende Runde zustande zu kriegen!
Ohne jemanden der sich auskennt,hats herzlich wenig Sinn,zumindest für mich,weil ich auf rumeiern kein Bock hab.....
Ich hoffe es findet sich jemand,der sich erbarmt,wäre jammerschade bei dem Wetterchen!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## helgeb (13. April 2010)

iderf62 schrieb:


> 17:30 Uhr KH?


Ich hätte Interesse. Muss mich aber leider schon um 19:00 Uhr abseilen. Mein "Erbarmen" also zeitlich begrenzt.


----------



## iderf62 (14. April 2010)

helgeb schrieb:


> Ich hätte Interesse. Muss mich aber leider schon um 19:00 Uhr abseilen. Mein "Erbarmen" also zeitlich begrenzt.


 
Sorry, aber 1,5h sind mir dann doch zu wenig, bin also raus
Fred


----------



## plattsnacker (14. April 2010)

iderf62 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber 1,5h sind mir dann doch zu wenig, bin also raus
> Fred


Hallo, ich mache hier mal wieder Werbung für den Nightride in Reinbek als Alternative zu den HaBes.
Start heute 20 Uhr S-Bahn Reinbek (Sophienstr. 7). Dauer: 2-3 Std.
Strecke: Sicherlich Geestkante Richtung Escheburg/Dalbekschlucht etc.

Siehe LMB ( PLZ "21465" )  // Sachsenwaldpioniere

Viel Spass


----------



## Sanz (14. April 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> MoinMoin
> 
> Wäre dabei,wenn sich ein Local zum guiden findet(Andre,bist du wieder fit?)...obwohl ich schon ein paar mal dabei war,hab ich immer noch so meine Probleme die meisten Trails,bzw.ne zusammenhängende Runde zustande zu kriegen!
> Ohne jemanden der sich auskennt,hats herzlich wenig Sinn,zumindest für mich,weil ich auf rumeiern kein Bock hab.....
> ...



Ja, alles wieder im Lot. Nächste Woche bin ich wieder am Start.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Jackass1987 (14. April 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hallo, ich mache hier mal wieder Werbung für den Nightride in Reinbek als Alternative zu den HaBes.
> Start heute 20 Uhr S-Bahn Reinbek (Sophienstr. 7). Dauer: 2-3 Std.
> Strecke: Sicherlich Geestkante Richtung Escheburg/Dalbekschlucht etc.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich denke es wird für Leute, die sich um 17:30 Uhr im Hellen in den HaBes treffen wollen wenig Sinn machen sich im Sachsenwald um 20 Uhr im Dunkeln zu treffen...

MfG Erik


----------



## helgeb (15. April 2010)

[FONT="]Es war heute eine zwar kurze, aber sehr schöne Runde in der frühabendlichen Sonne der zurzeit äußerst staubigen Hügellandschaft in Hamburgs Süden.
Die verlockende Sonnenuntergangstour in Reinbek steht noch auf meiner to-do-list.[/FONT]


----------



## ZRRadon (15. April 2010)

Hallo, erstens ist es mittlerweile bis ca. 8:45 Uhr hell und außerdem frage ich mich immer: Müsst Ihr nicht arbeiten? Habt Ihr keine Familie?
Zudem kommt, dass man auf einen netten Hinweis um bei den Sachsenwaldpionieren mitfahren zu dürfen auch anders reagieren kann. 


Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke es wird für Leute, die sich um 17:30 Uhr im Hellen in den HaBes treffen wollen wenig Sinn machen sich im Sachsenwald um 20 Uhr im Dunkeln zu treffen...
> 
> MfG Erik


----------



## Tracer (15. April 2010)

hola amigos!
bin wieder da!
gesund, unfit und mit einem dicken bauch, nein ich bin nicht schwanger!
restaurant und hotel mama waren zu gut zu mir, ausserdem konnte ich den ganzen einheimischen leckerlies nicht widerstehen.

wer hat lust mit mir eine "lockere" langsame runde in den harburger bergen zu drehen. 

also, samstag 17.04, 11uhr kärnter hütte. 

nos vemos el sabado!
willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (15. April 2010)

Hallo Willy,

ich bin leider nicht da aber da ich morgen meine letzte Klausur schreibe, hätte ich ab nächster Woche ziemlich viel Zeit... fährst du auch unter der Woche ? 

@ ZRRadon

Ich hab keine Familie hier in HH, ich bin Student und bei mir geht die Sonne zur Zeit um ca. 20:20 Uhr unter. Ich will mich auch gar nicht weiter streiten mit dir. Dennoch hab ich dir gerne deine Fragen beantwortet.

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Vipe (16. April 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hola amigos!
> bin wieder da!
> gesund, unfit und mit einem dicken bauch, nein ich bin nicht schwanger!
> restaurant und hotel mama waren zu gut zu mir, ausserdem konnte ich den ganzen einheimischen leckerlies nicht widerstehen.
> ...



Moin moin,

wenn du bock auf ein neues Gesicht hast, komm ich gerne mit. Komme zwar aus Lübeck, wollte dieses WE aber sowieso in die HaBes. Da könnte man sich also kurzschließen.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. April 2010)

Vipe schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> wenn du bock auf ein neues Gesicht hast, komm ich gerne mit. Komme zwar aus Lübeck, wollte dieses WE aber sowieso in die HaBes. Da könnte man sich also kurzschließen.
> 
> Gruß Patrick



Da muss ich mich dann auch mal zu Wort melden. Nen Kumpel der jetzt neu in HH wohnt, meine Freundin und ich (wir kommen aus GF) wollen morgen auch das erste Mal in die HaBes. Wir sind diesen Winter so gut wie nie gefahren, und würden uns ner lockeren Runde gerne anschließen.  
Wenn ihr zwei lange Kerls mit fast identischen Giant Trance x und nen Mädel mit Stereo WLS seht, einfach anquatschen.


----------



## Vipe (16. April 2010)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich dann auch mal zu Wort melden. Nen Kumpel der jetzt neu in HH wohnt, meine Freundin und ich (wir kommen aus GF) wollen morgen auch das erste Mal in die HaBes. Wir sind diesen Winter so gut wie nie gefahren, und würden uns ner lockeren Runde gerne anschließen.
> Wenn ihr zwei lange Kerls mit fast identischen Giant Trance x und nen Mädel mit Stereo WLS seht, einfach anquatschen.



Wie gesagt, um 11Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte. Ich bin dann der schwarz gekleidete Typ mit dem grünen Transition Covert.


----------



## pixelquantec (16. April 2010)

Ich bin morgen auch mal wieder mit am Start.

Torsten


----------



## Sven7181 (16. April 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hola amigos!
> bin wieder da!
> gesund, unfit und mit einem dicken bauch, nein ich bin nicht schwanger!
> restaurant und hotel mama waren zu gut zu mir, ausserdem konnte ich den ganzen einheimischen leckerlies nicht widerstehen.
> ...




Ah da is er ja wieder - dann mach die mal wieder fit. Ich bin zur Zeit in Teneriffa und werde wohl nicht zum biken kommen, dafür aber das gute Essen genießen 


Bis die Tage und euch allen viel Spaß


----------



## Deleted 15311 (17. April 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hola amigos!
> bin wieder da!
> gesund, unfit und mit einem dicken bauch, nein ich bin nicht schwanger!
> restaurant und hotel mama waren zu gut zu mir, ausserdem konnte ich den ganzen einheimischen leckerlies nicht widerstehen.
> ...




Moin Alter

Ich werde dir auch Gesellschaft leisten und locker klingt zur Abwechslung mal ganz gut,aber hoffentlich muß ich nicht schieben.....

Vergiß nicht den Dämper und den Reifendruck zu erhöhen!

Scherz beiseite...
Schön das du wieder da bist!

Wir sehen uns morgen!

Nilsi


----------



## pixelquantec (17. April 2010)

Das war mal ne schöne entspannte Tour heute bei herrrlichen Wetter und optimalen Temperaturen. Einen kleinen Sturz mit ein paar Kratzern gab es. Sonst ging alles reibungslos.
Für die Zahlenfetischisten: 
44km
620Hm (plus X, da mein Sigma zwischdurch keine Hömies gemessen hat. )
Schnitt 15,1 km/h

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Tracer (17. April 2010)

ja, das war eine nette tour mit neue und alte gesichte!
heute habe ich viel spass gehabt wieder nach 5 wochen zu biken. habe mich auch sehr gefreut die neue freundliche biker kennen zu lernen!
auf jeden fall, hut ab für conni, dass trotz böse stürz (sie sah aus wie stefan raab nach seinem mtb stürz) die tour bis zum ende gefahren.
conni, ich denke, dass an deine kondition nicht scheitern wird uns wieder beim biken zu begleiten. ein wenig an die technik üben und dann passt es!
ok, dann sehen wir uns nächste samstag!
willy

hier ein paar eindrücke von dem täter!

















und so sieht ein einstieg fahrrad. da das fahrrad (mtb) nicht schwer genug war, trug die besitzerin zusatz gewicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (17. April 2010)

Na na Willy. Nicht die Besitzerin sondern das Rad trug Zusatzgewicht.


----------



## Vipe (17. April 2010)

Mein Saisonauftakt lief ja heute nicht so besonders. Für meine Faulheit im Winter habe ich heute dann die Quittung bekommen -.-

Wir haben uns aber nicht das letzte Mal gesehn. Ab jetzt wird eisenhart trainiert 
Mitte bis Ende Juni werde ich mich euch nochmal anschließen (früher, wenn es in den HaBes nen Shuttleservice geben sollte  )

Bis dahin wünsch ich euch was. Vlt. sieht man sich ja nochmal, wenn ihr mich an nem Anstieg überholt^^


Gruß Patrick


----------



## Tracer (18. April 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Na na Willy. Nicht die Besitzerin sondern das Rad trug Zusatzgewicht.



ja, das meinte ich!
wenn man bedenkt, dass sie nicht richtig auf das kleine kettenblatt schalten konnte, die hintere bremse stark schleifte und die reifen eher strassen reifen waren, hat sich conni wacker (gut) gehalten.

conni, ich hoffe dir gehts gut und das es nichts gebrochen ist!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. April 2010)

MoinMoin

Jau,das war doch eine sehr entspannte(Wenn auch nicht für alle.....)Runde durch die HaBes und die Fischbeker Heide,bei wunderbarstem Wetter,für den April ziemlich trockenen+staubigen Bodenverhältnissen und einem Himmel wie wir ihn wohl so schnell nicht wieder sehen werden!
Außerdem schien sich ja gestern ein Großteil der Hamburger Mtb-Szene in den HaBes aufzuhalten....
Sehr schön auch,das unter den netten alten auch einige neue Gesichter mit am Start waren und diese kennenzulernen!
Schön das fast alle durchgehalten haben und das der einzige Sturz von Conni fast zu Anfang relativ glimplich abgelaufen ist!
Chapeau an dich,wie dus genommen hast und trotzdem noch verdammt gut mitgefahren bist,trotz"Mehrgewicht"!Zwischendurch dachte ich mehrmals,du kannst doch keine Anfängerin sein...oder machst du noch was anderes?
Hoffentlich ist alles heile geblieben im Gesicht und die Kratzer verheilen schnell,meld dich doch mal wies ist!
Dank dir Willy fürs wieder einmal professsionelle guiden,ich würd mich immer noch verirren,hast fein gemacht"Dicker"...
Was ist denn mit dem Gruppenfoto alter?

Also bis nächsten Samstag...vielleicht kommen ja alle wieder?
Jetzt muß ich aber wieder raus bei dem Wetterchen,biken....

Grüße

Nilsi

[email protected],wenn du Lust+Zeit hast und deine Wunden verheilt sind,kann ich dir sehr gern mal die andere Seite von den HaBes zeigen,den Geesthang oder den Sachsenwald!Meld dich einfach,bin zeitlich sehr flexibel momentan,auch unter der Woche....


----------



## Jackass1987 (18. April 2010)

Hallo,

schade das ich nicht mit dabei sein konnte. Ich bin aber auch hier bei mir daheim ganz gut gefahren. Da jetzt meinen Klausurenblock endlich vorbei ist, würde ich mich gerne überall mit anschließen. Gut die Runde am Samstag ist ja schonmal gebucht, aber ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand schreiben würde, wenn er in der Woche fährt. 

@ Nils: vielleicht nimmst du mich ja auch mit ? ... auch wenn dein Angebot erstmal nur an die hochgelobte Conny gegangen ist 

Schönen Sonntag noch 

MfG Erik


----------



## easyy (18. April 2010)

Hallo Jungs,
danke für Eure ganzen Nachfragen, mir gehts gut, auch wenn ich beim ersten Blick in den Spiegel gestern schon etwas geschockt war. Ein zweites Kinn hatte ich eigentlich nicht bestellt  Hab schon einige Tuch-Varianten probiert, mit denen ich das Übel etwas kaschieren kann und dann wirds schon gehen. Bin gespant, wie oft ich davon morgen auf der Arbeit erzählen muss oder ob ich mir besser gleich ein Schild umhänge "es war ein Fahrradsturz".

Gebt mir mal etwas Zeit zum Ausheilen und dann schauen wir, wo ich vielleicht etwas flacher einsteigen kann 
viele Grüße und schönen Wochenstart,
Conni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (20. April 2010)

So, wie sieht es mit Mittwoch aus? Zur Zeit ist die Wettervorhersage noch nicht so toll, aber vielleicht überrascht uns eine 2,5 stündige Wolkenlücke ab 17.30 Uhr. Treffpunkt ist KH. Bei wirklichem Regen lassen wir das Ganze. Ach ja, ich komme nur bei Zusagen.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Deleted 15311 (20. April 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schade das ich nicht mit dabei sein konnte. Ich bin aber auch hier bei mir daheim ganz gut gefahren. Da jetzt meinen Klausurenblock endlich vorbei ist, würde ich mich gerne überall mit anschließen. Gut die Runde am Samstag ist ja schonmal gebucht, aber ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand schreiben würde, wenn er in der Woche fährt.
> 
> ...




Moin Erik

Aber selbstverständlich,wat für ne Frage...das klingt ja fast ein wenig eifersüchtig!Dann ist aber eher etwas flacher und technischer angesagt,also Sachsenwald....
Werds aber dann auch kurzfristig als Tour ins LMB oder hier ins Forum stellen!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch übrigens zum beenden des Klausurenblocks,ich hoffe auch einigermaßen Erfolgreich?

@Andre:Wie war Deister,hat sichs gelohnt?Gib doch mal bitte nen kurzen Bericht zugute...Grüße an Silvi!

Grüße&bis bald im Wald

Nils


----------



## Sanz (21. April 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin Erik
> @Andre:Wie war Deister,hat sichs gelohnt?Gib doch mal bitte nen kurzen Bericht zugute...
> Nils



Hi, diesmal war ich zum ersten mal mit Locals im Rahmen eines von der RG Uni Hamburg veranstalteten Trainingslagers im Deister unterwegs. Das hat sich gelohnt, wir sind viele viele 1a Trails gefahren! Die Gruppe war homogen, die Unterkünfte gut, das Wetter OK und die Trails sowie Orga super. Ein Dankeschön an Fred. Technisch sind einige Passagen über Harz- und Erzgebirgsniveau. Der Boden ist ähnlich waldig wie in den Habes, jedoch mit deutlich mehr Wurzeln durchzogen. Die Auffahrten sind länger und die Abfahrten steiler und oft auch mit Stufen und Wurzeln gespikt. Einige, ich auch waren mit Hardtails unterwegs was wirklich grenzwertig war. Man mußte schon die optimale Linie fahren und zwischendurch auf sehr kurzen nicht holprigen Abschnitten beschleunigen um die Grundgeschwindigkeit aufrecht zu erhalten. Besonders holprig ist der Raketentrail.

Gleich am Freitag hatte es allerdings leider Frank bei einem nicht ungefährlichen Sturz unmittelbar nach den Bombentrichtern erwischt. Mensch und Maschine waren lediert, so daß an ein Fortführen des Trainingslagers für Ihn nicht zu denken war und er zurück nach HH gefahren worden ist. Nach meinem Stand ist er aber wieder wohl auf. Gute Genesung noch mal auf diesem Weg.

Ich würde vorschlagen eine Ausfahrt in den Deister in naher Zukunft zu wiederholen, aber dann mit Fully

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Deleted 15311 (21. April 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hi, diesmal war ich zum ersten mal mit Locals im Rahmen eines von der RG Uni Hamburg veranstalteten Trainingslagers im Deister unterwegs. Das hat sich gelohnt, wir sind viele viele 1a Trails gefahren! Die Gruppe war homogen, die Unterkünfte gut, das Wetter OK und die Trails sowie Orga super. Ein Dankeschön an Fred. Technisch sind einige Passagen über Harz- und Erzgebirgsniveau. Der Boden ist ähnlich waldig wie in den Habes, jedoch mit deutlich mehr Wurzeln durchzogen. Die Auffahrten sind länger und die Abfahrten steiler und oft auch mit Stufen und Wurzeln gespikt. Einige, ich auch waren mit Hardtails unterwegs was wirklich grenzwertig war. Man mußte schon die optimale Linie fahren und zwischendurch auf sehr kurzen nicht holprigen Abschnitten beschleunigen um die Grundgeschwindigkeit aufrecht zu erhalten. Besonders holprig ist der Raketentrail.
> 
> Gleich am Freitag hatte es allerdings leider Frank bei einem nicht ungefährlichen Sturz unmittelbar nach den Bombentrichtern erwischt. Mensch und Maschine waren lediert, so daß an ein Fortführen des Trainingslagers für Ihn nicht zu denken war und er zurück nach HH gefahren worden ist. Nach meinem Stand ist er aber wieder wohl auf. Gute Genesung noch mal auf diesem Weg.
> 
> ...




Moin Andre

Der erste Teil hört sich ja mal gut an,aber das Wetter war ja wohl Hammer das Wo-ende,nicht bloß OK,oder wars anders bei euch?
Wie groß war denn die Gruppe?Wo wart ihr denn untergebracht?
Nenn doch auch maln paar Tourendaten min Jung.....

Frank wurde nach Hause gefahren???
Was hat er sich getan?Ich hoffe nix ernstes und alle Knochen heile?
Von mir natürlich auch gute&schnelle Besserung nach Barsbüttel......

Das hört sich nach ner Steigerung an die zwischen HaBes und Harz liegt!
War leider schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr im Deister,das wird mal wieder Zeit man,da jucken mir die Beine,so wie sich das anhört.....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. April 2010)

Hi, ich wollte mich auch nochmal melden. Sarah und meine Wenigkeit waren zwar Samstag Abend völlig im Eimer, hatten aber beide nen riesen Spaß in den HaBes.
Auchnochmal nen dickes Lob an Willy fürs Guiden, vor allem, dass du die Entschärfung für die nichtmehr ganz so fitten angeboten hast.
Eure Trails sind einfach Klasse, insbesondere der Rollercoaster in der Fischbeker Heide. Das wird wohl dieses Jahr nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein dass wir euch besucht haben 

Gruß vom Platten Land, man sieht sich


----------



## Sabo.g (22. April 2010)

Moin, 

noch unbekannterweise wünsche ich allen Verletzten gute und schnelle Genesung. Wir waren am Samstag auch in den HaBer unterwegs gewesen und haben zum Ende der Tour euren Weg gekreuzt. Jetzt am kommenden Samstag wollte ich wieder ne Runde fahren. Seit ihr wieder unterwegs? Würde mich gern eurer Gruppe anschließen. 

MFG Sabo


----------



## Tracer (22. April 2010)

hi jungs!
habt ihr das radio gehört? 
am wochenende sollen es bis 22 grad werden, trocken und sonnig!
also, raus aus der stube und rein in dem wald!

dann sehen wir uns am samstag um 11uhr an der kärntner hütte. 
wollte eine lange (+/-4std.) aber "LANGSAME" tour durch die schönen berge  
südlich von Hamburg.

Mitzubringen sind ein funktionierendes tolles Bike, Schädelschutz, Handschuhe, Pannenset / Werkzeug, Getränk, ausreichend Verpflegung  5 für dem kaffee bei mc und gute Laune


----------



## pixelquantec (22. April 2010)

Bin leider an diesem Wochenende nicht da.


----------



## John Rico (22. April 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> wollte eine lange (+/-4std.) aber "LANGSAME" tour durch die schönen berge südlich von Hamburg.



Wenn ich dich mit dem LANGSAM beim Wort nehmen kann, versuche ich, mal wieder mitzukommen.
So langsam bin ich ja auch mehr als überfällig ...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (23. April 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hi jungs!
> habt ihr das radio gehört?
> am wochenende sollen es bis 22 grad werden, trocken und sonnig!
> also, raus aus der stube und rein in dem wald!
> ...



MoinMoin

Ne eher wetter-online.de,ist zuverlässiger....
Bei den Wettervorhersagen ne dunkle Bikebrille und Sonnenschutzcreme nicht vergessen Kinder.....

Bin natürlich entsprechend ausgestattet auch dabei!
@Andre:Bin mal gespannt auf deine Malle&Deister Form.....
@Willy:Wat is denn mit Sonntag Harzcup 1.Rennen in Bad Harzburg,fährst du und würdest mich mitnehmen?Laß noch mal telefonieren...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (23. April 2010)

Hallo, 

Ich werd morgen auch mit dabei sein. Ich freu mich drauf. Wetter wird sicher genial. Hat McDonalds eig auch ne Terrasse? Da hab ich im Winter gar nicht drauf geachtet ich werd auch meinen Kumpel Tom mitbringen, der das erste mal in den HaBes fährt aber sonst recht gut in der Mtb Bundesliga unterwegs ist. Ich werd ihn aber auf ein gemäßigtes Tempo einstellen. 

Bis morgen früh

MfG Erik


----------



## Sanz (23. April 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> @Andre:Bin mal gespannt auf deine Malle&Deister Form.....



Ich fühl mich nicht, bin schlapp, meine Bremse schleift, die Schaltung ist schlecht eingestellt, am Wochenende soll viel Wind sein.....

Ich glaub ich komm lieber nicht

Bis dann
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (23. April 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich nicht, bin schlapp, meine Bremse schleift, die Schaltung ist schlecht eingestellt, am Wochenende soll viel Wind sein.....
> 
> Ich glaub ich komm lieber nicht
> 
> ...



Wind? Das schreit nach Training mit dem Dackelschneider 

Robert


----------



## Sanz (23. April 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wind? Das schreit nach Training mit dem Dackelschneider
> 
> Robert



Was ist das

Andre


----------



## Catsoft (23. April 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Was ist das
> 
> Andre



Die andere Fraktion mit den dünnen Reifen...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (23. April 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich nicht, bin schlapp, meine Bremse schleift, die Schaltung ist schlecht eingestellt, am Wochenende soll viel Wind sein.....
> 
> Ich glaub ich komm lieber nicht
> 
> ...




 

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (23. April 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wind? Das schreit nach Training mit dem Dackelschneider
> 
> Robert





Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sabo.g (23. April 2010)

ok dann bin ich 11 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte 

mfg Sabo


----------



## Trailbiker66 (23. April 2010)

bin voraussichtilich auch wieder dabei 

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (23. April 2010)

ich komme auch. 11 Uhr KH
Bei dem Wetter ein muß.
Matthias


----------



## John Rico (24. April 2010)

Ich bin leider doch raus.
Wünsch euch viel Spaß!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sabo.g (25. April 2010)

Hi Leute, war nett mit euch. Schade nur, dass ich euch aufgrund eines technischen Defekts verloren habe. Hatte noch gerufen dass ich kurz anhalten muss. Eine zeit lang konnte ich auch noch euren Spuren folgen, aber irgendwann machte es keinen Sinn mehr zu suchen (schließlich hab ich an jeder Weggabelung mit der Suche Zeit verloren). Letztendlich hab ich sogar kurz vor der Kärtner Hütte noch Willy getroffen. Ich denk mal, dass ich mich demnächst wieder blicken lasse. 

MFG Sabo


----------



## Gothic70 (25. April 2010)

Moin,
mir hat es wie immer super gefallen (auch wenn ich immer der Letzte bin),aber fast 50 km ist schon der Hammer zumindest für mich.
Aus Familieren Gründen ist es für mich super schwer am Samstag 11 KH.
Am Dienstag ist doch Nightride ? 18.30 oder 19.30 Uhr ich habe es vergessen,brauche ich denn umbedingt eine Lampe? wollte erst im Herbst eine kaufen(Das Geld ist knapp).
Wann fährt denn noch jemand in der Woche? ab 18 Uhr oder so.
Matthias


----------



## helgeb (25. April 2010)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Am Dienstag ist doch Nightride ? 18.30 oder 19.30 Uhr ich habe es vergessen,brauche ich denn umbedingt eine Lampe?
> Matthias



Dienstag 18:30 Uhr: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7070601
Es geht gut zwei Stunden auch ohne Lampe. Wenn man aber nicht vorab abbiegen möchte, braucht man - noch ein paar Wochen - für das letzte Stück ein Lämpchen.


----------



## werneson (25. April 2010)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hi Leute, war nett mit euch. Schade nur, dass ich euch aufgrund eines technischen Defekts verloren habe. Hatte noch gerufen dass ich kurz anhalten muss. Eine zeit lang konnte ich auch noch euren Spuren folgen, aber irgendwann machte es keinen Sinn mehr zu suchen (schließlich hab ich an jeder Weggabelung mit der Suche Zeit verloren). Letztendlich hab ich sogar kurz vor der Kärtner Hütte noch Willy getroffen. Ich denk mal, dass ich mich demnächst wieder blicken lasse.
> 
> MFG Sabo



Hallo Sabo!
Tut mir echt leid , dass wir dich verloren haben. Das darf eigentlich nicht passieren. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich das ziemlich lange gar nicht bemerkt, dass Du weg bist. Also unser Fehler und wir werden dran arbeiten. Ich hoffe Du hast keinen falschen Eindruck von uns und bist nächstes Mal wieder am Start.
Grüße Frank

P.S. beim nächsten Mal Handy-Nr.-Tausch nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (25. April 2010)

Hey,

das is ja toll... der eine Guide fällt vorzeitig aus und der andere vergisst einfach jemanden der nen Defekt hat... schämt euch ... 

nur Spaß ...

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Sabo.g (25. April 2010)

Alles gut soweit.  War nur recht witzig mitten im Wald zu stehen und für einige Zeit keine Ahnung zu haben in welche Richtung man fahren soll. Aber Dank dem Stand der Sonne habe ich es dann doch recht schnell noch hinbekommen 

bis demnächst
MFG Sabo


----------



## Deleted 15311 (25. April 2010)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hi Leute, war nett mit euch. Schade nur, dass ich euch aufgrund eines technischen Defekts verloren habe. Hatte noch gerufen dass ich kurz anhalten muss. Eine zeit lang konnte ich auch noch euren Spuren folgen, aber irgendwann machte es keinen Sinn mehr zu suchen (schließlich hab ich an jeder Weggabelung mit der Suche Zeit verloren). Letztendlich hab ich sogar kurz vor der Kärtner Hütte noch Willy getroffen. Ich denk mal, dass ich mich demnächst wieder blicken lasse.
> 
> MFG Sabo



MoinMoin

Verdammt,das hab ich auch nicht bemerkt....sollte nicht passieren,auch bei aller Eifer nicht!
War da nicht mal was mit ner Telefonliste für den Fall?
Außerdem bei einem echten Notfall extrem sinnvoll!
Ich denke die sollten wir mal ergänzen....
Ne Idee wäre diese dann entsprechend klein auszudrucken und zu verteilen beim nächsten Treff!
Ich hoffe du kommst trotzdem wieder und kannst uns nochmal verzeihen?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sabo.g (26. April 2010)

wie ich schon sagte... allles kein Problem.  

Das mit der Telefonliste halte ich für sehr sinnvoll.

MFG Sabo


----------



## jab (27. April 2010)

Moin allerseits,

wie sieht es aus mit morgen 17:30 h ab Kärntner Hütte?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## pixelquantec (29. April 2010)

Samstag soll das Wetter ja doch recht bikefreundlich werden.
Das heisst: 11 Uhr an der KH


----------



## jab (30. April 2010)

Bin dabei (wenn es denn freundlich wird).

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Gothic70 (30. April 2010)

ich bin auch da 11 KH
Matthias


----------



## Putcho (30. April 2010)

Bin bei guten Wetter dabei !

Grüße, Putcho


----------



## John Rico (1. Mai 2010)

Heute bin ich wirklich dabei.

Bis gleich.
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (1. Mai 2010)

Na?!
Alle noch trocken zurück zur Hütte gekommen? 
Hier fängt es gerade an zu regnen.
Ich habe mich kurz vor der Autobahnbrücke ausgeklinkt, weil ich heute wirklich nur mal locker fahren wollte und mir dafür die Anstiege zu steil waren. 
Dadurch habe ich sogar einen für mich neuen Weg gefunden. 
Der geht kurz hinter dem Einstieg zum Singeltrail, der Parallel zum... ja, genau... als wenn man das beschreiben könnte...
Ich fahr das Ding nächstes Mal mit euch. Entweder kennt ihr den schon oder ihr seid genauso überrascht wie ich da einen Weg zu finden. 
Da bin ich zuvor mindestens fünfzig Mal dran vorbeigefahren, ohne den zu bemerken!

Gruß

Sven


----------



## helgeb (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo ihr,
aus aktuellem Anlass - wenn auch in diesem Falle vergeblich - möchte ich nocheinmal die Erstellung einer Telefonliste in Angriff nehmen.
Wer mag, möge sich gerne dort eintragen: http://www.helge-brunkhorst.de/mtb
Viele Grüße


----------



## John Rico (1. Mai 2010)

Oh mann, dass sollte eigentlich nicht passieren!

Wir sind nach der langen "Abfahrt" rechts den Hang hoch Richtung Eichenhof. Ich habe extra am Hang gewartet und dir noch zugerufen, als ich dich gesehen habe. Du hast mich aber scheinbar nicht gehört und bist praktisch direkt an mir vorbei geradeaus weiter. Ich bin dann hinter dir her, aber auf einmal warst du weg. Bist du auf die Straße gefahren oder links den Hang hoch? Auf jeden Fall haben wir noch längere Zeit gewartet und Frank hat mehrfach versucht, dich anzurufen, aber du warst weder auffindbar, noch bist du ans Telefon gegangen.

Tut mir echt leid, dass wir dich verloren haben, aber wir haben alles versucht ...

Und das mit der Telefonliste haben wir nach der Tour auch schon beschlossen (auch wenn es heute wie gesagt nichts gebracht hätte). Und wenn du das schon so professionell gemacht hast, können wir das gerne über deine Seite machen. Schickst du dann eine Liste mit allen Nummern per email rum oder wie hast du dir das gedacht? 

Ansonsten eine schöne Tour am Rande meiner Fitness! 
40 km, 850 hm und zum Glück nur ein paar Regentropfen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## pixelquantec (1. Mai 2010)

Da ich morgen auch noch ein längeres Stück fahren will, habe ich nach einer Stunde abreisen lassen müssen. Das Tempo war mir etwas zu zügig.
Bei mir sind es dann knapp 4h geworden mit 1002 Hm und 54km.

Als ich den Trail Richtung Karlstein gefahren bin, war ich etwas irritiert: Die Waldarbeiter haben da auf ein paar 100 Meter Länge aus dem Singletrail eine 2 Meter breite Schneiße "ausgearbeitet".

Gruß Torsten


----------



## To-Je (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mir hat die Tour am Samstag prima gefallen! 
Ich habe mich hier jetzt registriert und bin auf jeden Fall mal wieder mit dabei... vorraussichtlich in zwei Wochen.

Gruß 
Torben


----------



## Tracer (4. Mai 2010)

hey jungs!
obwohl erst dienstag ist, freu mich schon auf samstag!
also, wie gewohnt sa. 11 uhr an der kärntner hütte!
wily


----------



## Deleted 15311 (5. Mai 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hey jungs!
> obwohl erst dienstag ist, freu mich schon auf samstag!
> also, wie gewohnt sa. 11 uhr an der kärntner hütte!
> wily



Jup....wenns nicht Kuhsch....regnet!
Momentan siehts Vorhersagetechnisch ja ganz gut aus.....

Vorfreude ist doch die schönste....

Bis denne

Nils


----------



## jab (5. Mai 2010)

Moin allerseits,

heute ist wohl für diese Woche die letzte Chance auf eine trockene Runde. Ich fahre heute (Mittwoch) Abend um 17:30 h ab Kärntner Hütte, sollen so 2 - 3 Stunden werden. Kommt wer mit?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Sven7181 (6. Mai 2010)

yeah ich bin dabei 


egal welches Wetter - will endlich wieder biken!!!


also bis Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (6. Mai 2010)

Hey,

ich werd auch Samstag mit dabei sein. Ich freu mich schon. Hab mich extra 3 Tage erholt damit ich gut durchstarten kann 

MfG Erik !


----------



## Tracer (6. Mai 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> yeah ich bin dabei
> 
> 
> egal welches Wetter - will endlich wieder biken!!!
> ...



hast du ein bisschen was gemacht oder muss ich eine tüte für dich mit nehmen falls du :kotz: vor anstrengung!

witz zur seite, bald sollen wir uns was ein fallen, denn was für die trainierte leute langsam ist, ist für die wochenende fahre wie ich schnell und für andere super schnell.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (7. Mai 2010)

MoinMoin

Brauch ich dann schon ne Trinkflasche...?
Wettertechnisch schauts ja mal nicht so prall aus,aber wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker wa? 
Grüße

Nils

@Erik:Hast dich massieren lassen und warst saunen,so wie Papa es empfohlen hat?
Schön das du da warst am Dienstag,hat Spaß gemacht(Mir zumindest),können wir gerne öfter machen,funk doch dann einfach mal kurz durch wenn du Zeit und Lust hast,bzw.dich mit Putcho&Frank verabredest,alleine trainieren macht zwar Spaß,aber zu oft auch nicht!!


----------



## Sven7181 (7. Mai 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hast du ein bisschen was gemacht oder muss ich eine tüte für dich mit nehmen falls du :kotz: vor anstrengung!
> 
> witz zur seite, bald sollen wir uns was ein fallen, denn was für die trainierte leute langsam ist, ist für die wochenende fahre wie ich schnell und für andere super schnell.



ich hab ausser arbeiten nix gemacht also bau das Sauerstoffzelt auf


----------



## Jackass1987 (7. Mai 2010)

ich frag nur nochmal zur Sicherheit nach : 

Fahrt ihr auch bei Regen ? Ich will eig nur vermeiden, dass ich morgen früh allein an der Kärntner Hütte stehe. 

MfG Erik !


----------



## Tracer (7. Mai 2010)

bei regen fahre ich nicht!
wenn es bis 10uhr nicht regen, mache ich mich auf dem zum biken!
willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (7. Mai 2010)

wie siehts mit den anderen aus ? Ich würde auf jeden Fall gern fahren 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Deleted 15311 (7. Mai 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> bei regen fahre ich nicht!
> wenn es bis 10uhr nicht regen, mache ich mich auf dem zum biken!
> willy



MoinMoin

Aus Zucker oder was?

Wenns pieselt fahr ich zumindest in den heimischen Gefilden....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Jackass1987 (7. Mai 2010)

ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr morgen gegen 10 Uhr mal schreibt ob ihr kommt oder nicht ... danke 

MfG Erik !


----------



## Sanz (7. Mai 2010)

Bei einigermaßen Wetter komme Ich um 11 auch mit. Bei Regen warte ich auf den eigentlich besser vorhergesagten Nachmittag. 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## werneson (8. Mai 2010)

Ich habe keine Zeit auf den Nachmittag zu warten. Ich bin 11.00 Uhr an der KH.
Bis dann, Frank


----------



## Sven7181 (8. Mai 2010)

stellt euch nicht an - wen es so bleibt bin ich um 11 am Start

sollte es vorher anfangen aus Eimern zu schütten werd ich wohl absagen


----------



## Jackass1987 (8. Mai 2010)

super ich werd auch da sein 

MfG Erik !


----------



## Herrenhaeuser (8. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei!

Bis später dann, Christopher


----------



## John Rico (8. Mai 2010)

Ich pack die Regenjacke ein und komme auch!

Bis gleich
Sven


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Mai 2010)

MoinMoin


Aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrghhhhh.....verpennt 

Hoffe ihr hattet Spaß!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (8. Mai 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Aus Zucker oder was?



So trommeln und dann morgens nicht raus kommen

Ich schätze es war dir doch etwas zu feucht

Bis dann
Andre


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Mai 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> So trommeln und dann morgens nicht raus kommen
> 
> Ich schätze es war dir doch etwas zu feucht
> 
> ...








Weißt ja,wenn man so trommelt,wird man umgehend bestraft....!
Selber Schuld....
Mein Wecker hat auch noch den Rohrkrepierer gespielt heut früh.....aber mit der Feuchtigkeit hatte es nix zu tun!

Hoffe ihr hattet Spaß

Bis bald

Nils

P.S.Viel Spaß am 12.in der Nordbank-Arena....oder habt ihr die Tickets verscheuert?Ich sags nur ungern als HSV-Fan,aber ich hab leider nicht so viel im Magen wie ich:kotz:möchte!!!!


----------



## piratefixie (8. Mai 2010)

hi, 
ich hätte auch mal bock bei euch mitzueiern. leider arbeite ich viel schicht ...
hat vielleicht jemand bock, kommende woche mo. oder mi. was zu starten, ab nachmittag? wenn ihr von heute nicht so fertig seid


----------



## Jackass1987 (8. Mai 2010)

geht morgen eig was ? Das Wetter soll ja besser werden 

Ich hätte Zeit und Lust zu fahren 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Tracer (8. Mai 2010)

das war wieder eine nette runde!
zu 10 sind wir gestarten, waren 3 std unterwegs, davon sind wir 2,5std mit 37km (15.6avg) und 620hm gefahren.
ein platten und ein ketten riss gabs noch zu melden!
es hat sehr viel spass gemacht obwohl ich fast die ganze zeit am limit gefahren bin. am ende war ich ausgepowert aber mit ein fetten grinsen ins gesicht glücklich!
ein neues gesicht gabs auch. steffi von rg uni hh!
ok jungs und mädels, wir sehen uns dem nächste wieder auf den trails der schönen harburger bergen. 
viel spass für die jenigen die in dem harz fahren!
willy


----------



## John Rico (8. Mai 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> das war wieder eine nette runde!
> zu 10 sind wir gestarten, waren 3 std unterwegs, davon sind wir 2,5std mit 37km (15.6avg) und 620hm gefahren.
> ein platten und ein ketten riss gabs noch zu melden!
> es hat sehr viel spass gemacht obwohl ich fast die ganze zeit am limit gefahren bin. am ende war ich ausgepowert aber mit ein fetten grinsen ins gesicht glücklich!
> ...



Ist doch immer wieder erstaunlich, wie sehr die Tachos abweichen: 37 km, 2:30 h netto, 14,7 km/h, dafür 840 hm!  
War auf jeden Fall ne schöne Runde, auch wenn ich mein Limit auch immer vor Augen hatte. 

Wenn das Wetter nächstes WE mitspielt, wäre ich für eine etwas gemäßigtere Runde für die Untrainierten (die schnellen Leute sind ja im Harz).

Sven


----------



## deeptrain (8. Mai 2010)

was is denn im harz??ein rennen wovon ich etwa nix weiss????


----------



## Sanz (8. Mai 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> P.S.Viel Spaß am 12.in der Nordbank-Arena....oder habt ihr die Tickets verscheuert?Ich sags nur ungern als HSV-Fan,aber ich hab leider nicht so viel im Magen wie ich:kotz:möchte!!!!



Tickets hab ich über Ebay plus minus null an einen Madrilenen verkauft.
Nächste Saison wird alles besser
Andre


----------



## Sanz (8. Mai 2010)

deeptrain schrieb:


> was is denn im harz??ein rennen wovon ich etwa nix weiss????



Kein Rennen nur Geheimtraining 

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. Mai 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Tickets hab ich über Ebay plus minus null an einen Madrilenen verkauft.
> Nächste Saison wird alles besser
> Andre




Na also,wenigstens das!
Hätt ja auch klappen können....
Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang.....,mal sehen wie lang der neue Trainer(Wer auch immer das ist)diesmal bleibt!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. Mai 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Kein Rennen nur Geheimtraining
> 
> Andre



Wie Was Wo Harz,Geheimtraining?
Warum weiß ich dann nichts davon?

Steckt wieder diese ominöse Radfahrerverein Namens RG Uni HH dahinter?
Oder ist es eine geheime Geheimveranstaltung privater Natur?

Das ganze Himmelfahrtwo-ende?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. Mai 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter nächstes WE mitspielt, wäre ich für eine etwas gemäßigtere Runde für die Untrainierten (die schnellen Leute sind ja im Harz).
> 
> Sven




...nicht alle!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. Mai 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> geht morgen eig was ? Das Wetter soll ja besser werden
> 
> Ich hätte Zeit und Lust zu fahren
> 
> Mfg Erik !





Moin Erik!

So,ich hab dann heut mal ausgeschlafen!
Bin morgen wieder mal Richtung Krümmel am Geesthang unterwegs....
Eher Nachmittags,je nach Wetterlage!
Du bist herzlich willkommen....meld dich!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. Mai 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> das war wieder eine nette runde!
> zu 10 sind wir gestarten, waren 3 std unterwegs, davon sind wir 2,5std mit 37km (15.6avg) und 620hm gefahren.
> ein platten und ein ketten riss gabs noch zu melden!
> es hat sehr viel spass gemacht obwohl ich fast die ganze zeit am limit gefahren bin. am ende war ich ausgepowert aber mit ein fetten grinsen ins gesicht glücklich!
> ...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. Mai 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> ein neues gesicht gabs auch. steffi von rg uni hh!





Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (9. Mai 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> ...nicht alle!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Nils



Wir nehmen dich trotzdem mit, zum Not wirst du halt ausgebremst, dein Bike manipuliert, ... 
Und dann lerne ich endlich mal einen echten Leichbauer kennen! 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. Mai 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Wir nehmen dich trotzdem mit, zum Not wirst du halt ausgebremst, dein Bike manipuliert, ...
> Und dann lerne ich endlich mal einen echten Leichbauer kennen!
> 
> Gruß
> Sven




MoinMoin

....Danke für das Verständnis,da müßt ihr euch aber was gutes einfallen lassen!
Aber Schnelligkeit ist ja zum Glück nicht immer alles,da verpasst man dann höchstens"schnell"mal das wesentliche!

Joh,Leichtbauer,im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes,das nicht nur am Bike...

Bis bald im Wald

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sven7181 (10. Mai 2010)

Moin 

so laß mal flott die Woche planen 

@ Frank

Dienstag steht?

@ all

Donnerstag KH - mir wäre es Recht wir würden um 10Uhr starten da ich den Tag noch von einer Horde Verwandtschaft überfallen werde


----------



## Jackass1987 (10. Mai 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> @ Frank
> 
> Dienstag steht?



was ist denn da geplant ? Frank ist wohl bis zum Harz "etwas außer Gefecht". Gute Besserung, Frank 

MfG Erik !


----------



## Sven7181 (10. Mai 2010)

na die übliche Tour, die du angeblich auch fährst 

da wir ja alle auf engstem Raum wohnen - du, Frank, Nils, Putcho und ich 

wollte ich mich euer Tour anschließen, muss ja wieder fit werden


----------



## Jackass1987 (10. Mai 2010)

du wohnst auch hier ? Gut zu wissen  Also Frank hat sich bei mir für Dienstag gestern abgemeldet. Wir können aber trotzdem gerne fahren  Die Frage ist nur wann und wo ? Christopher, der mit seinem Epic am Samstag auch mit dabei war, würde evt auch mitkommen... 

MfG Erik !


----------



## Sven7181 (10. Mai 2010)

ijoo laß was machen 

kann Nils vielleicht Guide spielen? müssen ja nicht unbedingt in die Habes sonder hier ne Runde drehen

wohne Wandsbek - fast schon Marienthal


----------



## Jackass1987 (10. Mai 2010)

Putcho kennt sich doch auch ganz gut aus. Wo genau in marienthal? Ich wohn zwischen marienthal und jenfeld. 

Also: wann und wo geht's los?

MfG Erik


----------



## Sven7181 (10. Mai 2010)

mal gucken was Putcho sagt

mir gleich habe ehh frei


----------



## Deleted 15311 (10. Mai 2010)

Moin Mädels

Hab auch vor Dienstag zu fahren und da ich mich in den HaBes noch nicht so auskenne,kann ich euch anbieten im Sachsenwald bzw.Geestkante den Guide zu spielen....
Es sei denn Willy hat kurzfristig noch Zeit,werd ihn noch mal anfunken heut und zeitig bescheid geben,dann wären auch die HaBes drinne!
Ziehe allerdings nen Nachmittagstermin zwischen 14-15Uhr vor,weil ich vormittags noch nen Termin habe,wenn das für euch klar geht?
Treffen könnten wir uns dann ja bei mir oder hier am Billtalstadion/Waldspielplatz:
http://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-8...A&ved=0CBsQpQY&sa=X&ei=PQroS52MFMWe_gb63cCdDQ

Wenn wir hier fahren,wäre letzeres für Putcho besser(wenn er denn dabei ist)da näher....
Also,was sagt ihr?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (10. Mai 2010)

mir gleich 

nur fahren ist das Motto 

mal gucken ob sich Putcho äussert


----------



## Tracer (10. Mai 2010)

sorry jungs, aber ich muss arbeiten!
aber donnerstag (so lange es nicht regnet) werde ich um 11uhr an der kärntner hütte sein!
euch viel spass noch!
willy


----------



## Sven7181 (10. Mai 2010)

Willy geht auch um 10 am Donnerstag?

Für mich wäre 11 Uhr zu spät weil ich müsste so gegen 13Uhr wieder aufm Weg heim sein


----------



## Jackass1987 (10. Mai 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin Mädels
> 
> Hab auch vor Dienstag zu fahren und da ich mich in den HaBes noch nicht so auskenne,kann ich euch anbieten im Sachsenwald bzw.Geestkante den Guide zu spielen....
> Es sei denn Willy hat kurzfristig noch Zeit,werd ihn noch mal anfunken heut und zeitig bescheid geben,dann wären auch die HaBes drinne!
> ...



ich kann erst ca. 15:30 Uhr an dem Treffpunkt sein. Würde gerne mitkommen. 

MfG Erik !


----------



## Tracer (10. Mai 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Willy geht auch um 10 am Donnerstag?
> 
> Für mich wäre 11 Uhr zu spät weil ich müsste so gegen 13Uhr wieder aufm Weg heim sein



du wilst noch am donnerstag fahren? ich denke du heiratest!?


----------



## Sven7181 (10. Mai 2010)

Freitag wird geheiratet 

also ist noch genug Zeit sich um Kopf und Kragen zu fahren, jedoch muss ich das bis Donnerstag 13Uhr erledigt haben

dann erst wieder Sonntag und dann hab ich Verantwortung und fahre nur noch mit Halbgas


----------



## Sanz (10. Mai 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Freitag wird geheiratet
> 
> also ist noch genug Zeit sich um Kopf und Kragen zu fahren, jedoch muss ich das bis Donnerstag 13Uhr erledigt haben
> 
> dann erst wieder Sonntag und dann hab ich Verantwortung und fahre nur noch mit Halbgas



Du suchst ja nur nen Grund für ein Rückzieher

Andre


----------



## Tracer (10. Mai 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Freitag wird geheiratet
> 
> also ist noch genug Zeit sich um Kopf und Kragen zu fahren, jedoch muss ich das bis Donnerstag 13Uhr erledigt haben
> 
> dann erst wieder Sonntag und dann hab ich Verantwortung und fahre nur noch mit Halbgas



amigo, du sollst bei deine zukunftige frau bleiben und in ruhe frühstücken, packen und heim fahren.
tob dich auf dem rad morgen und übermorgen und wir sehen uns am nächste wochenende!


----------



## Sven7181 (10. Mai 2010)

Willy mach dir keine Sorgen, ich brauch nicht packen und auch nicht fahren. 

Also Männer lasst uns radeln - das letzte Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (10. Mai 2010)

lass uns bitte aber um 11 uhr starten. 
ich schaffe es nicht früher! werde mit meine schwieger eltern im spe frühstücken!


----------



## Jackass1987 (10. Mai 2010)

was wird nun eig mit morgen ?

MfG Erik !


----------



## Deleted 15311 (10. Mai 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> was wird nun eig mit morgen ?
> 
> MfG Erik !




Moin Erik


Noch hat sich kein Putcho gemeldet....laut Frank fuhr er heute und wird laut seiner Einschätzung morgen wohl nicht fahren,da er ja auch im Harz ist!Aber er sollte sich lieber selbst dazu äußern denk ich,schaun wir mal.....
Ansonsten würd ich sagen 15:30 bei mir wenn der gute Sven dagegen nix einzuwenden hat?

@Sven,schick dir noch ne PN mit meiner Adresse!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (10. Mai 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Also Männer lasst uns radeln - das letzte Mal


----------



## Sven7181 (11. Mai 2010)

alles klar dann bis später


----------



## Jackass1987 (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 

Ich bin dann auch 15:30uhr bei Nils. 

Da ich plane mit meinen Freunden aus halle in den Harz zu kommen, würde mich interessieren wann am Donnerstag auf die tagestour gestartet wird und von wo?

MfG Erik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-Je (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wer fährt am Samstag ne Runde? Das Wetter soll ja ganz akzeptabel werden... ich bin dabei! 

Gruß, Torben


----------



## orangenblut (12. Mai 2010)

Samstag, 11 Uhr bleibt dabei. Auch wenn viele im Harz sind - wo ich übrigens auch gerne wäre.


----------



## Tracer (12. Mai 2010)

To-Je schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wer fährt am Samstag ne Runde? Das Wetter soll ja ganz akzeptabel werden... ich bin dabei!
> 
> Gruß, Torben



ich bin dabei!


----------



## Sanz (12. Mai 2010)

orangenblut schrieb:


> Samstag, 11 Uhr bleibt dabei. Auch wenn viele im Harz sind - wo ich übrigens auch gerne wäre.



Viele ist gut Zur Zeit bin ich froh, wenn ich nicht alleine fahren muß Also ich würde sagen ich biete hiermit offiziell eine von mir mit Hilfe von Gps geführte traillastige Tour an. Donnerstag 13 Uhr ab Braunlage. Freitag und Samstag ab 10 oder 11 Uhr. Wer kommt mit? Da das Wetter nicht ganz so Traumhaft werden soll, gibt es sicherlich noch Unterkünfte. Ich bleibe bis Sonntag und fahre jeden Tag.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Tracer (12. Mai 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Viele ist gut Zur Zeit bin ich froh, wenn ich nicht alleine fahren muß Also ich würde sagen ich biete hiermit offiziell eine von mir mit Hilfe von Gps geführte traillastige Tour an. Donnerstag 13 Uhr ab Braunlage. Freitag und Samstag ab 10 oder 11 Uhr. Wer kommt mit? Da das Wetter nicht ganz so Traumhaft werden soll, gibt es sicherlich noch Unterkünfte. Ich bleibe bis Sonntag und fahre jeden Tag.
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



ich war nicht eingeladen, also ich komme nicht!


----------



## Sven7181 (12. Mai 2010)

Männers ich bin raus, mir wurde gestern Nacht ins Ohr geflüstert das ich doch morgen nicht aufs Rad steigen soll. Um Streit ausm Weg zu gehen werde ich der Bitte nachkommen.

ABER am Sonntag darf ich wieder also wer hat Lust & Zeit Sonntag ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Sanz (12. Mai 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> ich war nicht eingeladen, also ich komme nicht!



Von mir aus bist Du herzlich eingeladen

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Sanz (12. Mai 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Männers ich bin raus, mir wurde gestern Nacht ins Ohr geflüstert das ich doch morgen nicht aufs Rad steigen soll. Um Streit ausm Weg zu gehen werde ich der Bitte nachkommen.
> 
> ABER am Sonntag darf ich wieder also wer hat Lust & Zeit Sonntag ne Runde zu drehen?



Ja Ja, so geht das los und nächste Woche wird das Rad über Ebay vertickt

Andre


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. Mai 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> ich war nicht eingeladen, also ich komme nicht!











Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sven7181 (12. Mai 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Ja Ja, so geht das los und nächste Woche wird das Rad über Ebay vertickt
> 
> Andre



Ist das so?  Ich hab Freitag noch die Chance über Board zu hüpfen 

Naja ich glaube es gibt eher ein neues Rad für Tanja damit die auch mal vernünftig radeln kann, nur muss ich ihr noch einreden das es ein Flash werden soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. Mai 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Ja Ja, so geht das los und nächste Woche wird das Rad über Ebay vertickt
> 
> Andre




Nene...er ist nur noch so fertig von gestern,weil ich ihn so durchn Sachsenwald gescheucht hab...der nächste nach Erik,der sich eines Besseren"belehren" lassen mußte und anschließend so am schwächeln war....also,wer glaubt noch das man im Osten Hamburgs nicht biken kann und wenn dann "nur so 20-25km alter"???

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sven7181 (12. Mai 2010)

Nils 

war ne top Tour (57,59km mitm 16er Schnitt) und ja ich bin auch platt aber nicht genug um morgen nicht fahren zu können.


Euch morgen viel Spaß und vielleicht hat ja einer Sonntag Lust & Zeit


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. Mai 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Viele ist gut Zur Zeit bin ich froh, wenn ich nicht alleine fahren muß Also ich würde sagen ich biete hiermit offiziell eine von mir mit Hilfe von Gps geführte traillastige Tour an. Donnerstag 13 Uhr ab Braunlage. Freitag und Samstag ab 10 oder 11 Uhr. Wer kommt mit? Da das Wetter nicht ganz so Traumhaft werden soll, gibt es sicherlich noch Unterkünfte. Ich bleibe bis Sonntag und fahre jeden Tag.
> 
> Gruß
> Andre




Andre,was is los...sind alle abgesprungen?
Frank war ja klar mit seinem schlimmen Genick,aber alle anderen?

Scheint nen Phänomen zu sein,sobald es etwas bewölkt ist..

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. Mai 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Nils
> 
> war ne top Tour (57,59km mitm 16er Schnitt) und ja ich bin auch platt aber nicht genug um morgen nicht fahren zu können.
> 
> ...




Ok,aufgrund deiner Umstände lass ichs mal gelten....
Nicht das du doch nochn"Nein"riskierst am Freitag!
Hoffe deine Frau mußte nicht auf dich warten nachm Training?
Darfst du deshalb nicht?

Grüße

Nils

P.S.Ich wünsch euch nen schönen Tag am Freitag und natürlich alles erdenklich Gute


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. Mai 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> ich war nicht eingeladen, also ich komme nicht!



Ich doch auch nicht,hab mich auch schon beschwert...von wegen"Geheimtraining",jaja...das hat er jetzt davon,nun muß er alleine fahren....
Hab so langsam das Gefühl,als wenn hier absichtlich Leute geschnitten oder ausgebremst werden sollen!
Wenigstens Frank hat ohne Aufforderung,wenn auch leider etwas zu kurzfristig,an mich gedacht....

Grüße

Der"Neupirat"

Nils


----------



## Tracer (12. Mai 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> sorry jungs, aber ich muss arbeiten!
> aber donnerstag (so lange es nicht regnet) werde ich um 11uhr an der kärntner hütte sein!
> euch viel spass noch!
> willy



hey jungs, nicht vergessen! morgen 11uhr kärntner hütte!
willy


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. Mai 2010)

Jup,dabei...!

Bis manjana(schreibt man das so Willy?)!

Grüße

Der"Neupirat"

Nils


----------



## kanuto (13. Mai 2010)

moinsen,

ist jemand trotz Vatertag und anderer Feiereien am Samstag um 11 an der KH am Start?
Ich werde gegen kurz vor elf dort aufschlagen, würde mich freuen Mitfahrerinnen anzutreffen. Fahre von HH-West an, vielleicht geht es ja jemandem ähnlich und wir können die Anfahrt auch schon gemeinsam gestalten......

Bis samstag

Kanuto


----------



## fridayyy (13. Mai 2010)

Wäre dabei - allerdings sind mir Strecken von 40+km in den "Bergen" zuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-Je (13. Mai 2010)

Samstag 11.00 Uhr an der KH,
Tracer, Oragenblut und ich sind dabei (siehe Beitrag 943-945). 
Bis dahin, 
Gruß Torben


----------



## Tracer (14. Mai 2010)

ein paar eindrücke von der vater tag tour!










































es war eine nette tour! wir hatte jemand neuen dabei der sich bis zum ende tapfer mit gehalten hat!
hier noch die daten, 3,5std unterwegs, davon 2:55 fahrzeit, 42,6km, 14,2avg, 775hm.


----------



## kanuto (14. Mai 2010)

Na fein,
danke für die Rückmeldungen,
hatte in dem ganzen "Hochzeitstrubel" die Hinweise 93* - 94* nicht registriert 
freu mich, mal wieder dabei sein zu können.
Also bis morgen 
Gruß kanuto

PS: Wir entern,bis jetzt zu zweit, um 9.56 die Fähre in Övelgönne/Neumühlen Ri. Finkenwerder.


----------



## Tracer (14. Mai 2010)

hey jungs, donnerwetter.de meint: Grau, feucht und kalt!
bei regen fahre ich nicht! wenn bis 10 uhr nicht regnet komme ich!


----------



## To-Je (14. Mai 2010)

Das mit dem Wetter habe ich auch gerade gesehen, es war anders vorhergesagt! Wenn es regnet komme ich auch nicht... 

Wenn es um 10Uhr trocken ist, fahre ich los... bis dahin, Torben


----------



## Herrenhaeuser (15. Mai 2010)

Ich bin heute auch dabei.

Gruß Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (15. Mai 2010)

Es ist zwar (noch) trocken, ich werd's heute trotzdem nicht schaffen. Wünsch euch ne schöne und regenfreie Runde und bis zum nächsten Mal.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## helgeb (15. Mai 2010)

ca. 32km, 16km/h, 800Hm
Für Google-Earth: MAI-15-10-MTB-Google.kml
Für Garmin o.A.: MAI-15-10-MTB-Garmin.gpx
Höhenprofil: MAI-15-10-MTB-Profil.jpg (irgendwo sind uns 20Hm abhanden gekommen)
Karte: MAI-15-10-MTB-Karte.jpg
Eintragen in Telefonliste: hier


----------



## Sven7181 (15. Mai 2010)

Was mit morgen (Sonntag) - fährt jemand?


----------



## Tracer (15. Mai 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Was mit morgen (Sonntag) - fährt jemand?



ich dachte du bist in deinem honeymoon?
ab jetzt darfst du bestimmt nur einmal in monat biken!


----------



## Sanz (15. Mai 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Was mit morgen (Sonntag) - fährt jemand?



Jo, ich! Aber erst gegen Mittag. Kein Bock mehr auf Regen oder Schnee.
Heute waren Putcho und ich bei um die 0 Grad und Schneefall den dritten Tag in Folge im Harz unterwegs. Gestern mit Erik als Gastfahrer konnten wir eine schöne traillastige Runde drehen. Zumindest an diesem Tag haben die, die nicht dabei waren, teils mit fadenscheinigen Begründungen, etwas verpasst.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Deleted 15311 (16. Mai 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Jo, ich! Aber erst gegen Mittag. Kein Bock mehr auf Regen oder Schnee.
> Heute waren Putcho und ich bei um die 0 Grad und Schneefall den dritten Tag in Folge im Harz unterwegs. Gestern mit Erik als Gastfahrer konnten wir eine schöne traillastige Runde drehen. Zumindest an diesem Tag haben die, die nicht dabei waren, teils mit fadenscheinigen Begründungen, etwas verpasst.
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



MoinMoin



RESPEKT!!!
Ich hätte,nach diesem Winter,schon nach einem Tag kein Bock mehr gehabt,war bestimmt auch ne richtig miese Pampe?
Wenigstens hattet ihr somit einen richtig guten Tag,dann hat sichs doch noch gelohnt oder?
Aber den Regen hättet ihr ruhig im Harz lassen können....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sven7181 (16. Mai 2010)

ich muss für heute doch passen - noch einmal Besuch hier


----------



## Sanz (16. Mai 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> ich muss für heute doch passen - noch einmal Besuch hier



Ich sach ja...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (16. Mai 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Ich sach ja...





Grüße

Nils


----------



## Tracer (16. Mai 2010)

wenn jemand morgen montag nachmitag zeit hat!
16:30 kärntner hütte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (16. Mai 2010)

Dabei!

...und morgen regnet es garantiert nicht,weder in Bergedorf noch in den HaBes!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Jackass1987 (17. Mai 2010)

ich überlegs mir mit morgen nachmittag... ich hab noch bis 15:30 Uhr Vorlesung aber danach hätte ich eigentlich Zeit. Ich schreib dir morgen nochmal ne SMS ob ich da bin. 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Deleted 15311 (17. Mai 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> ich überlegs mir mit morgen nachmittag... ich hab noch bis 15:30 Uhr Vorlesung aber danach hätte ich eigentlich Zeit. Ich schreib dir morgen nochmal ne SMS ob ich da bin.
> 
> Mfg Erik !



Moin Erik

Gehts dir wieder besser?
Aber denk dran,HaBes ist angesagt nicht Bergedorf....vielleicht bis nachher!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sven7181 (17. Mai 2010)

Johooo bis nachher - das wird ein Spaß bei dem Wetter


----------



## kanuto (17. Mai 2010)

Jep,
da klink ich mich mit ein, 
bis später
kanuto


----------



## Jackass1987 (17. Mai 2010)

ich werd wohl auch da sein auch wenn ich jetzt schon das Gefühl habe, dass heute nicht mein Tag sein wird. Wir werden sehen...

MfG Erik !


----------



## Hanswurschtl (17. Mai 2010)

ERSTER!!!
he he...
War übrigens meine Schuld, dass ich euch verloren habe. Habe den beiden Letzten die an mir vorbei gefahren sind noch gesagt sie sollen weiterfahren weil ich dachte, ich würde das Gemüse schneller aus meinem Zahnkranz pulen können. 

Was soll's. War aber gut, dass ich mich mit euch getroffen habe, sonst wäre ich heute nicht gefahren.

Wie war's bei euch noch?

Gute Wege gefunden, Willy?


----------



## Tracer (17. Mai 2010)

oh man, bin ich kaputt!
es hat super viel spass gemacht!

sven, habe dich noch gesuscht, aber erfolg loss! nils meinte du hättest ein technisches problem, deswegen habe ich mir keine sorgen gemacht, dass du  mitten im wald am sterben liegst!

hier noch die daten:
45km, 17,2av, 880hm, fahrzeit? mein durchschnitt puls163

ok, vielleicht sehen uns am mittwoch, 16:30 an der k.h.!
willy

p.s.: sven (stevens) ht ab, du hast dich wager gehaltet


----------



## flansch09 (17. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank fürs Guiden Willy, es war wieder eine sehr schöne Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (18. Mai 2010)

Willy haste gut gemacht - schöne Tour! Auch wen der Bergaufanteil wieder viel zu viel war 



 

Die restlichen Fotos sind in meinem Album, jedoch nicht sonderlich gut geworden.

Man sieht sich


----------



## Tracer (18. Mai 2010)

hey jungs, was ist dem mit morgen?
soll ab mittag nicht regnen!


----------



## Sven7181 (18. Mai 2010)

für morgen bin ich raus - nach den 58km von eben reicht es meinen Beinen

wünsche euch viel spaß und hoffentlich gutes wetter

vielleicht bis Montag !?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. Mai 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> für morgen bin ich raus - nach den 58km von eben reicht es meinen Beinen
> 
> wünsche euch viel spaß und hoffentlich gutes wetter
> 
> vielleicht bis Montag !?





Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. Mai 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hey jungs, was ist dem mit morgen?
> soll ab mittag nicht regnen!



Tach Alter

Danke dir auch nochmal fürs guiding,was würden wir ohne dich nur machen!Es bringt einfach mehr Spaß,wenn sich jemand gut auskennt,da man flüssig durchfahren kann...
War echt ne schöne,knackige Runde,bei geilstem Wetter,Petrus muß Mountainbiker sein oder du hast nen verdammt guten Draht zu ihm!

Dreh morgen je nach Wetter hier in Bergedorf ne fixe Runde,danach noch Massage...also nix HaBes,frühestens Samstag wieder!
Seid ihr Pfingsten im Harz oder nicht?

Grüße

Nils

P.S.Wann gibts denn den Kaffee??(In der Beziehung hab ichn Elefantengedächtnis..)


----------



## kanuto (19. Mai 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hey jungs, was ist dem mit morgen?
> soll ab mittag nicht regnen!



moin Willy,

hab wider erwarten Zeit, aber nicht genug für die HaBes, werde aber gleich die Elbhänge unsicher machen.
(Treffpunkt 17.00 S-Bahn Stellingen)

Pfingstsamstag fahr ich nach Hannover und schließe mich einer Truppe an, die in den Deister fährt.

Grüße Knut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 

Will jemand am Freitag biken? Das Wetter soll genial werden und ich möchte nicht so gern allein fahren. 

MfG Erik


----------



## John Rico (19. Mai 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Will jemand am Freitag biken? Das Wetter soll genial werden und ich möchte nicht so gern allein fahren.
> 
> MfG Erik



Wenn du gegen späten Mittag Zeit hast (spät. 14 Uhr Start), wäre ich wohl dabei. Kann dir aber erst morgen Abend definitiv zusagen. 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Jackass1987 (19. Mai 2010)

Ich hab 10:30uhr Schluss. Könnte ab 12 Uhr fahren. 14uhr find ich aber besser. Hat sonst noch jemand Zeit? 

MfG Erik


----------



## Deleted 15311 (19. Mai 2010)

Moin Erik

Fahre auch am Freitag,aber halt hier bei mir,Sachsenwald so wies aussieht...eher nachmittags so um 1500!
Meine Nr.hast ja!
Fahre jetzt auch noch fix ne Runde...will los!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## John Rico (20. Mai 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Ich hab 10:30uhr Schluss. Könnte ab 12 Uhr fahren. 14uhr find ich aber besser. Hat sonst noch jemand Zeit?
> 
> MfG Erik



Ich muss mit der Bahn fahren und hab nicht so lange Zeit, daher könnte ich dir ab 12 Uhr für gute 3 Std. anbieten. Sag mir bitte noch bescheid, ob du Interesse hast, sonst plane ich ggf. um.
Treffpunkt egal, falls du mit der Bahn fährst, können wir uns auch Hammerbrook o.ä. treffen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Jackass1987 (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich denke ich werde morgen mit Nils im Sachsenwald fahren, weil ich ja Samstag morgen schon in Harburg fahre. Schließ dich doch einfach an, Sven. 

@ Nils 

ich bin dann 15Uhr bei dir. Oder gehts schon eher ? Sonst passt 15 Uhr auch ganz gut.

MfG Erik !


----------



## John Rico (20. Mai 2010)

Alles klar, weiß ich bescheid!

Ich würde gerne mal wieder im Sachsenwald fahren, aber um 17:30 Uhr geht's an die Nordsee, daher kann ich so spät nicht mehr. Müssen wir also verschieben.

Euch viel Spaß und bis zum nächsten WE! 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Jackass1987 (20. Mai 2010)

wer fährt eig am samstag ?

MfG Erik !


----------



## Tracer (21. Mai 2010)

hola amigos!
wer hat lust, morgen spontan in dem deister zu fahren?
ich könntet 2 bikes + fahre mit nehmen?
wir brauchen noch ein guide! vielleicht hat knut zeit?
vielleicht hat der herr sanz die tour auf gps gezeichnet!
wir könnten uns morgen um 8:30 an der kärntner hütte treffen. bis zum deister, fahren wir 1,5 + 2std., wir biken dort 4 bis 5 std. und bei der rückreise gehen wir noch was essen und sind +/-19 uhr wieder in hh! 
die trails in dem deister sind in meine erinerung, als eine der schönste trails die ich gefahren bin.
ok, was sag ihr dazu?
willy


----------



## Jackass1987 (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

hört sich interessant an. Ich überlegs mir mal. Ich würde evt. mitkommen, wenn jemand mitfährt der die Strecken dort kennt oder ein GPS hat.

MfG Erik !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kanuto (21. Mai 2010)

moinsen ,
ja, ich fahre morgen in den Deister;
ja, ich kenne mich dort gut aus kann euch gerne ein paar Trails im Deister zeigen
nein, ich kann nicht um 8.30 an der KH sein

da ich am Freitag abend/nacht noch arbeite und ich mindestens 7 Stunden schlafen will, bevor ich mich einen Tag in Deister rumtreibe (man wird nicht jünger )

Ich werde so gegen 10 - 10.30 zu Hause  aufbrechen, momentan plane ich  mit dem Zug zu fahren.

Wenn ihr schon vorher los wollte, können wir uns gerne im Deister treffen.
Vorschlag: Wennigsen Parkplatz Waldkater 
Genaue Uhrzeit dann per phone

@tracer: ich schicke dir meine mobile-nummer per pn

soweit von meiner seite

allen ein schönes wochenende

Knut


----------



## helgeb (21. Mai 2010)

Felix und ich wären gerne bei der Deistertour dabei.
Wir würden in einem Auto fahren.
An der Kärntner hütte treffen, um eine Kolonne zu bilden, klingt auch gut.
Bei der Uhrzeit sind wir flexibel.
Helge


----------



## John Rico (21. Mai 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hola amigos!
> wer hat lust, morgen spontan in dem deister zu fahren?



Hi Willy!

Schöne Idee, leider schlechter Zeitpunkt.
Ich würde gerne den Deister kennenlernen, aber morgen bin ich bereits an der Nordsee (bei hoffentlich schönem Wetter )!

Daher hoffe ich auf eine Wiederholung, bei der ich dann gerne mitkomme!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Deleted 15311 (21. Mai 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hola amigos!
> wer hat lust, morgen spontan in dem deister zu fahren?
> ich könntet 2 bikes + fahre mit nehmen?
> wir brauchen noch ein guide! vielleicht hat knut zeit?
> ...




Moin Alter

Wäre auch dabei....klappt das definitiv?
Könnten wir uns dann morgen früh S-Bahn Bahrenfeld oder Othmarschen treffen?

Grüße

Nils

P.S.Ruf mich mal bitte an,bin zuhaus heut abend!


----------



## Sanz (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe alle Tracks im Kasten und komme mit. Bin somit vorraussichtlich mit Auto um 8:30 an der KH.

@Knut: Welcher Track ist besser, der zweite oder dritte Tag vom RG UNI Trainingslager. Es war einfach zuviel um im ganzen nun die richtige Wahl zu treffen. Bombenkrater könnte man im Vergleich zu den anderen Trails und wegen der Anfahrt ruhig auslassen, somit wäre dann der zweite Tag besser oder? Wir können uns am Abend noch mal austauschen ob, wann und wo du dazustößt.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Jackass1987 (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich komm dann morgen früh auch mit. Ich hab auch noch Platz im Auto. Eine Person und ein Fahrrad könnte ich noch mitnehmen. 

Soll ich dich mitnehmen Andre ? Ruf doch einfach bei mir an wenn du Interesse hast. 

10:30 Uhr mit dem Zug los ist mir persönlich zu spät. 

Also bis morgen früh 8:30 Uhr KH,

Erik


----------



## Tracer (21. Mai 2010)

also jungs, wir sehen uns morgen um 8:30 an der kärntner hütte!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (21. Mai 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> also jungs, wir sehen uns morgen um 8:30 an der kärntner hütte!



Okdok

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Jackass1987 (22. Mai 2010)

Wir sitzen gerade im Deister in der Sonne 

Schöne Grüße wünschen Willy, Andre, Helge, Felix, Nils, Erik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Putcho (22. Mai 2010)

Frank & Ich wollten morgen in den Habe's fahren so gegen 11:30...
Kommt noch wer mit?
Putcho


----------



## werneson (23. Mai 2010)

Putcho schrieb:


> Frank & Ich wollten morgen in den Habe's fahren so gegen 11:30...
> Kommt noch wer mit?
> Putcho



Ich kann heute leider nicht dabei sein.
Grüße Frank


----------



## knallerkay (23. Mai 2010)

Würde heute auch kommen, 11:30 schaffe ich aber eher nicht mehr... Ist jemand da der gegen 12 los will?


----------



## Putcho (23. Mai 2010)

knallerkay schrieb:


> Würde heute auch kommen, 11:30 schaffe ich aber eher nicht mehr... Ist jemand da der gegen 12 los will?



Hi, starte gegen 12:45 bin ab jetzt unterwegs
kontakt über handy
Putcho


----------



## Tracer (23. Mai 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Wir sitzen gerade im Deister in der Sonne
> 
> Schöne Grüße wünschen Willy, Andre, Helge, Felix, Nils, Erik



hola amigos!
der tag in dem deister war einfach geil!
jeder der gern singel trail lastig fährt, kann ich dem deister uneingeschränkt empfehlen!
vielen dank an andre fürs guiden und den anderen für dem netten tag!
willy


----------



## Armani (23. Mai 2010)

Fährt morgen jemand? Würde gern mal sehen wo man in Hamburg gut biken kann.  Und möchte mein neues Spielzeug testen. hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (24. Mai 2010)

Moin Leute. Hab hier mal ein neues Thema bzgl. Wettbewerbsteilnahme und Trainingsausflüge außerhalb der Harburger Berge erstellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7185610#post7185610

MFG Sabo


----------



## kanuto (24. Mai 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Wir sitzen gerade im Deister in der Sonne
> 
> Schöne Grüße wünschen Willy, Andre, Helge, Felix, Nils, Erik



uiuiuiuiuiuiui,
war samstag auch im Deister,
ich hoffe ihr hatte eine schöne Zeit.
sorry, dass ich nachts nicht mehr auf die meldungen hier geantwortet habe, war einfach zu müde....

auf ein andermal

gruß knut

PS: habe mir zwei neue trails zeigen lassen, die echt nett zu fahren sind


----------



## Tracer (24. Mai 2010)

kanuto schrieb:


> uiuiuiuiuiuiui,
> war samstag auch im Deister,
> ich hoffe ihr hatte eine schöne Zeit.
> sorry, dass ich nachts nicht mehr auf die meldungen hier geantwortet habe, war einfach zu müde....
> ...



ich habe mich in dem grenz weg verlibt!


----------



## kanuto (24. Mai 2010)

das freut mich zu hören

demnächst dann vielleicht zusammen

schönen Abend noch


----------



## Jackass1987 (24. Mai 2010)

auch ich fands cool im Deister  Das einzige was mir ein wenig den Spaß genommen hat, war das Knacken meines Hinterrads  Auf diesen Wege möchte ich euch fragen, ob einer noch ein Disc Hinterrad hat, welches er mir verkaufen würde? Ich will mein Hinterrad erst zu tun schicken wenn ich ein Ersatz dafür habe. 

MfG Erik !


----------



## Sven7181 (24. Mai 2010)

Erik 

ich hab eins - allerdings bei meinen Eltern, weiß nicht wann ich dort hinkommen. Eventuell kann ich nächste Woche dort vorbeifahren.


----------



## peterbe (24. Mai 2010)

Ich hätte grade einen günstigen Laufrad-Satz loszuwerden: XT-Naben IS, MAVIC 317 Disc, so gut wie ungenutzt, zusammen 100 Euro. Für jetzt als Ersatz, ansonsten geeignet als Winter-Schlamm-Laufradsatz...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (24. Mai 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> ich habe mich in dem grenz weg verlibt!



Moin Mädels

Ich glaub ich hab mich in den ganzen Deister verliebt.....
Das war wie ein Urlaubstag,einfach ein perfekter Tag,so stell ich mir das vor!!!Da war mir sogar das knacken im Antrieb sowas von sch......egal!
Biken auf den geilsten Hammer-Trails(Da kann sich sogar der Harz hinter verstecken,hätt ich nie gedacht)bei etwas zögerlich besser werdendem,aber warmen Wetterchen mit 5 entspannten,gleichgesinnten und lieben Menschen,das abschließende Essen war noch das Tüpfelchen aufm i...Danke auch nochmal an alle GPS´ler fürs guiden und die Fahrer für den Transport!!
Mehr fällt mir dazu einfach nicht ein!

Doch,eins noch:Ich werd mich jetzt nach der Erfahrung endgültig von meinem Leichtbaugeldverbrennungsgerät verabschieden,das eh nur in der Bude steht...jetzt wirds doch wieder nen Fully,was...das wird noch nicht verraten!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Jackass1987 (25. Mai 2010)

Wann wird eig das nächste mal gefahren? 

Danke auch für die zahlreichen Laufradangebote. 

MfG Erik


----------



## kanuto (25. Mai 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Doch,eins noch:Ich werd mich jetzt nach der Erfahrung endgültig von meinem Leichtbaugeldverbrennungsgerät verabschieden,das eh nur in der Bude steht...jetzt wirds doch wieder nen Fully,was...das wird noch nicht verraten!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Nils



Eine weise Entscheidung
Hier noch was fürs nächste Mal
Gruß Knut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kanuto (27. Mai 2010)

moinsen,

fahre morgen, 28.5., 17.00 ab KH ne Runde.
Wer dabei?

Gruß Knut


----------



## Sven7181 (28. Mai 2010)

Moin

heute hab ich leider keine Zeit aber was mit Samstag 11Uhr KH?


----------



## postpunk (28. Mai 2010)

Hi Sven,

ich würde mich gerne bei Eurer Tour in den HaBe anschließen, falls Ihr keine closed community seid.

Grüße,

Andi


----------



## Armani (28. Mai 2010)

Laut wetter.com solls am Samstag nicht regnen. Ich hätte schon Interesse mal die HaBes zu erkunden. War noch nie dabei.

Welche S-Bahn-Station war nochmal in der Nähe der KH?


----------



## Jackass1987 (28. Mai 2010)

Hey, 

Ich bin Samstag auf jeden Fall auch mit dabei. Mein Iphone sagt auch super Wetter vorraus. Ich freu mich schon auf morgen

@ andi 

Bei uns kann jeder mitfahren und ist auch herzlich willkommen  

MfG Erik


----------



## kanuto (28. Mai 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> heute hab ich leider keine Zeit aber was mit Samstag 11Uhr KH?



Moin Sven, 

Samstag ist ab Mittag für mich Anreise nach Altenau
Viel Spass Euch!

Gruß Knut


----------



## Jackass1987 (28. Mai 2010)

kanuto schrieb:


> Moin Sven,
> 
> Samstag ist ab Mittag für mich Anreise nach Altenau
> Viel Spass Euch!
> ...



pack dir ein Schlauchboot ein  Wetter soll ja nicht so besonders werden...

MfG Erik !


----------



## kanuto (28. Mai 2010)

Schutzbleche müssen reichen


----------



## Sven7181 (28. Mai 2010)

Armani schrieb:


> Laut wetter.com solls am Samstag nicht regnen. Ich hätte schon Interesse mal die HaBes zu erkunden. War noch nie dabei.
> 
> Welche S-Bahn-Station war nochmal in der Nähe der KH?



Ich fahr zwar nur selten Bahn aber ich glaube es ist die Haltestelle Neuwiedenthal - die nah bei ist.

Ich hoffe ja mal stark aufn Guide, weiß ja nicht ob sich alle für den Harz schonen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (28. Mai 2010)

*11uhr kärntner hütte!
genug wasser und verpflegung mit bringen!
bis morgen!
willy*


----------



## Sven7181 (28. Mai 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> *11uhr kärntner hütte!
> genug wasser und verpflegung mit bringen!
> bis morgen!
> willy*



ASTREiN! 

Wir haben somit auch einen Guide - ich freu mich schon auf morgen


----------



## Armani (28. Mai 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Ich fahr zwar nur selten Bahn aber ich glaube es ist die Haltestelle Neuwiedenthal - die nah bei ist.



Ja stimmt, steht weiter vorne im Thread schon einmal.

Also meine S-Bahn kommt dort 10:50Uhr an. Und ne Wegbeschreibung zur KH hab ich auch. Wird schon schief gehen. 

Sollte ich 11:15 Uhr noch nicht da sein, könnt ihr ruhig losfahren oder Ausschau nach jemanden auf nem weißen Genius halten.


----------



## postpunk (28. Mai 2010)

Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich mit dem Zug oder dem Auto komme.
Weiß jemand von euch, ob man vom Bahnhof Harburg gut zur Kärnter Hütte kommt?
Mein Zug würde um 10:30 im Bahnhof Harburg ankommen.


----------



## fridayyy (28. Mai 2010)

Ja, ist eigtl. nur geradeaus vom Bhf. Harburg.


----------



## knallerkay (28. Mai 2010)

Und das meiste an Strecke auch Bergab...

So ein scheiss, meine vordere Bremsscheibe ist hin und ich hab noch keine neue bekommen. =(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (28. Mai 2010)

Hey Kay,

ich habe noch Windcutter Bremsscheiben in 160mm und 180mm. Könnte dir da eine günstig vermachen. Wenn du willst bring ich dir morgen früh eine mit und die montierst die noch schnell vor der Tour. 

MfG Erik !


----------



## knallerkay (28. Mai 2010)

He, das ist super nett, danke. Aber morgen früh hab ich noch Schule. Und nächste Woche kommt die andere auch an. Vielen Dank trotzdem!

Ich hoffe das ich nächste Woche dabei sein kann!


----------



## John Rico (28. Mai 2010)

postpunk schrieb:


> Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich mit dem Zug oder dem Auto komme.
> Weiß jemand von euch, ob man vom Bahnhof Harburg gut zur Kärnter Hütte kommt?
> Mein Zug würde um 10:30 im Bahnhof Harburg ankommen.



Entweder fährst du die Cuxhavener Straße lang und solltest mit ner halben Stunde gut auskommen. Oder du nimmst du S-Bahn bis Neuwiedenthal und fährst ein Stück zurück.

Ich bin morgen auch wieder mit dabei und freue mich auf eine schöne Runde!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## de_reu (29. Mai 2010)

knallerkay schrieb:


> Und das meiste an Strecke auch Bergab...
> 
> So ein scheiss, meine vordere Bremsscheibe ist hin und ich hab noch keine neue bekommen. =(



könntest von mir 2 160er Shimano's bekommen; sehen fast aus wie neu, 5 /stk


----------



## Deleted 15311 (29. Mai 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> *11uhr kärntner hütte!
> genug wasser und verpflegung mit bringen!
> bis morgen!
> willy*



Moin Mädels

Bin auch dabei!
Bis mo....äääh,gleich!

Grüße

Nils

P.S.Willy,denk dran genug Geld mitzubringen für die Kaffees hinterher,die noch offen sind!


----------



## kanuto (29. Mai 2010)

Aufgepasst!
Für alle, die durch den Hafen an- oder zurückfahren wollen:

Die Rethebrücke ist dieses Wochenende gesperrt!!!!!!

Man muss über Wilhelmsburg fahren!!!!

Also besser direkt über die Elbbrücken und nicht über die Kattwyk!!!!
(oder andersrum ;-)

Die Umleitung hat  mich gestern die letzten Körner gekostet

viel Spass euch

gruß knut


----------



## Deleted 15311 (29. Mai 2010)

kanuto schrieb:


> Aufgepasst!
> Für alle, die durch den Hafen an- oder zurückfahren wollen:
> 
> Die Rethebrücke ist dieses Wochenende gesperrt!!!!!!
> ...



MoinMoin

Danke dir...da guckt man einmal nicht ins Forum morgens...habs dann auch gemerkt,aber leider erst kurz vor der Brücke,welche man hätte problemlos passieren können,als Radfahrer...aber gegen meine nette Frage hatten die Handwerker wohl was,somit Umweg und ne satte Verspätung!
Danke nochmal an alle für das warten und die Geduld!
War wieder mal endgeil die Runde heut,obwohl ich etwas mit Magenproblemen zu kämpfen hatte,auch mit ein Grund für meine Verspätung zu Anfang....
Waren ca.50km und um die 1000hm meiner Schätzung nach,bei geilstem Wetterchen,staubtrockenen Trails und einer wieder mal entspannten,spaßigen und netten Gruppe!Das ist jedes mal wie ein aktiver Urlaubstag,so bringt das Spaß Jungs!Da darf auch das obligatorische Sit-Inn bei MC danach nicht fehlen!
Ich hoffe wir haben niemanden vergrault mit dem Tempo!
Danke auch wieder mal an unseren"Standartguide"Willy und Frank fürs zeigen eines neuen Trails!Schön das du wieder dabei bist,wenn auch noch etwas gehandicapt.....

Also Mädels 
Bis bald im Wald

Grüße

Nils

[email protected]&Sven,ringt euch durch...die Praten brauchen Nachwuchs..


----------



## Armani (29. Mai 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wir haben niemanden vergrault mit dem Tempo!



Also mich nicht. Hatte halt Probleme mit den Wurzeln, weil ich die Ideallinie noch nicht kenne. Die HaBes sind ja ein vollkommen neues Revier für mich.
Und an das neue Bike muss ich mich auch noch gewöhnen.

Aber mir hat die Tour trotzdem sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 


P.S.: Spiel am Dämpfer ist schon beseitigt. Die Schraube hatte sich gelöst.


----------



## Tracer (29. Mai 2010)

es hat wieder super viel spass gemacht!
1025hm, 48,5km, 16,1avg, 18grag avg, fahrzeit 3std.!
hier die protagonisten:







bis bald in dem wald!
willy


----------



## Sven7181 (30. Mai 2010)

Ijoo es war herrlich

meine Tacho spuckt noch was anders aus:

48,74km/h - 1.161 hm (so fühl ich mich auch) - 3:15 Std. Fahrzeit - 15 km/h Schnitt - max. 47,63km/h - 154 avg Puls - 184 max. Puls

ich muss fitter werden


Also Männer bis nächsten Samstag 

Dank nochmal an Erik & Willy fürs Tacho wiederbringen


P.S.: Felix & Helge viel Spaß im hohem Norden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (30. Mai 2010)

Bei uns "Abknickern" waren es am Ende immerhin 42 km und 885 Hm. Wir haben uns nach dem Wurzeltrail in einem Anfall von spontanem Übermut noch das Biest gegönnt und das hat mir endgültig den Rest gegeben. 

War auf jeden Fall eine super Tour und wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue, hatten wir auch richtig Glück mit dem Wetter!
Und ich bin hoffentlich möglichst bald wieder so fit, dass ich die 1000-Hm-Marke erreiche und nicht vorher aussteigen muss.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Jackass1987 (30. Mai 2010)

Hey,

mir hats auch super gefallen aber vielleicht brauchen wir in Zukunft wirklich Leistungsgruppen. Ich werd wohl in Zukunft mit dem Rad anreisen 

MfG Erik !


----------



## Tracer (30. Mai 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> mir hats auch super gefallen aber vielleicht brauchen wir in Zukunft wirklich Leistungsgruppen. Ich werd wohl in Zukunft mit dem Rad anreisen
> 
> MfG Erik !



ich finde, jeder ist herzlich willkommen und auch die langsamen werden auch schneller werden, sie dich an, du gehörst bald zu den langsamen.
spass zur seite, es geht um gemeinsamen spass mit gleichgesinnten zu haben. wenn jemand langsam ist, dann warten wir eben! mir stört es nicht!


----------



## Jackass1987 (30. Mai 2010)

ich hab da auch kein Prob mit aber ich denke immer das die Langsamen sich dann unter Druck gesetzt fühlen. Vielleicht auch überfordert. Ich bin ja auch am Anfang mit den Langsamen mit gefahren. War nur ne Idee...

MfG Erik !


----------



## kanuto (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo ihr Schönwetterfahrer,

hab in Altenau vergeblich Ausschau nach Euch gehalten.
Das Wetter war gar nicht so mies wie angekündigt. Von oben war es weitestgehend trocken. Von ein paar Schauern abgesehen.
Die Strecke war teilweise schlammig und rutschig, bin aber mit meinen "Rocket Rons" überall zurecht gekommen.

Bratwurst und Kuchen waren auch super und am Ende habe ich sogar noch einen "Racing Ralf" bekommen, allerdings in 2.1 !

Brauch jemand von euch son Reifen?
Ich mach einen guten Preis

bis demnächst

Knut


----------



## Tracer (31. Mai 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> ich hab da auch kein Prob mit aber ich denke immer das die Langsamen sich dann unter Druck gesetzt fühlen. Vielleicht auch überfordert. Ich bin ja auch am Anfang mit den Langsamen mit gefahren. War nur ne Idee...
> 
> MfG Erik !



deine idee ist eigentlich richtig!
es muss sich jemand erklären, wer dem guide für die anfänger bzw langsam macht!
deswegen drehe ich meistens eine runde durch die haake, denn dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden ob er  mit dem tempo zurecht kommt oder nicht, aber bis jetzt hats immer gepasst, oder???


----------



## Sven7181 (31. Mai 2010)

ich finds persönlich nicht schlimm, wen man erstmal zusammen ne Runde dreht, Leute die danach noch fit sind können ja noch weiter fahren


----------



## Deleted 15311 (31. Mai 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> ich finds persönlich nicht schlimm, wen man erstmal zusammen ne Runde dreht, Leute die danach noch fit sind können ja noch weiter fahren





Seh ich genau so,war ja bisher nicht das Problem odr?
Hat doch immer gepasst...wer nicht mehr kann oder will,aus welchem Grund auch immer,ist ja auch egal,biegt halt früher ab,so wat?
Letztendlich steht der Spaß im Vordergrund bei allem sportlichen Ehrgeiz!
Neue Gesichter bringen auch immer neuen Schwung rein und machens unberechenbarer und interessanter,das ist das was das biken ausmacht find ich!Nichts ist schlimmer und langweiliger als Gleichförmigkeit,die Vielfalt zählt!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sven7181 (1. Juni 2010)

jemand unter der Woche Zeit und Lust ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akkula (1. Juni 2010)

Hi.

Bin gerade für 2 Wochen in Hamburg und würd mich mal anschließen, wenn Du nichts dagegen hast.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Deleted 15311 (1. Juni 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> jemand unter der Woche Zeit und Lust ne Runde zu drehen?



Moin Svenni

Fahre morgen nachmittag,so15-16Uhr,allerdings hier bei mir...
Welche Richtung weiß auch noch nicht,mal schauen!Wetter paßt ja wieder....

Wie schauts?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## akkula (1. Juni 2010)

Das ist leider zu früh, muß bis gegen 17 Uhr Arbeiten.
Wo wäre bei Dir ?


----------



## Sven7181 (2. Juni 2010)

Moin 

heute klappt bei mir nicht.
Was mit morgen Nils - bei dir (Sachsenwald)?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. Juni 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> heute klappt bei mir nicht.
> Was mit morgen Nils - bei dir (Sachsenwald)?



Bin heut eh nicht gefahren.....
Aber morgen,so späten Nachmittag 17:00?
Sonst funk kurz durch....Nr.hast ja!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## knallerkay (4. Juni 2010)

Moin!

Da ich endlich meine neue Scheibe habe wollte ich morgen in Harburg fahren. Gibt es wen der so gegen 14 Uhr Lust hätte? 

Gruß Kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knallerkay (5. Juni 2010)

So, 
ich mache mich auf, pack mein Rad ein und bin gegen 2 an der KH. leider schaffe ich das vorher nicht hier rein zu schauen. Aber evtl sieht man sich ja dort! Würde mich freuen!


----------



## werneson (5. Juni 2010)

Nanu nichts los hier!
Ich bin heute 11:00 Uhr an der KH.
Grüße Frank


----------



## knallerkay (6. Juni 2010)

Moin!

Hat gestern mal wieder Spass gebracht! Danke an Oli für die schöne Tour und die guten Trails!


----------



## John Rico (6. Juni 2010)

Heute noch jemand Lust auf ne spontane Tour?
Start so gegen 14 Uhr an der KH.

Falls jemand mit will, bitte bis 13 Uhr hier bescheid sagen oder mich kurz auf dem Handy anrufen. Sonst spar ich mir ggf. die Anfahrt zur Hütte.
edit: Bin jetzt weg und fahre die KH nur an, wenn sich noch jemand per Handy meldet.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## de_reu (6. Juni 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Heute noch jemand Lust auf ne spontane Tour?
> Start so gegen 14 Uhr an der KH.
> 
> Falls jemand mit will, bitte bis 13 Uhr hier bescheid sagen oder mich kurz auf dem Handy anrufen. Sonst spar ich mir ggf. die Anfahrt zur Hütte.
> ...



bin 14:00 da


----------



## Jackass1987 (7. Juni 2010)

fährt jemand morgen ? Das Wetter soll gut werden 

Würde mich freuen wenn ich nicht alleine fahren muss. 

MfG Erik !


----------



## John Rico (7. Juni 2010)

de_reu schrieb:


> bin 14:00 da



Schade, aber da war ich schon weg und hab's nicht mehr gesehen!
Warum hast du denn nicht kurz angerufen, hatte extra noch geschrieben, dass ich nur noch per Handy zu erreichen bin?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## John Rico (11. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn es momentan schüttet wie aus Eimern, wie sieht es morgen aus?
Einigermaßen trockenes Wetter vorrausgesetzt, würde ich gerne ne Runde drehen.
Also morgen 11 Uhr KH, wer ist dabei?
(Bezüglich Wetter können wir uns morgen früh bis 10 Uhr nochmal hier absprechen).

Gruß
Sven

PS: Fährt jemand über Barmbek / Hbf / Hammerbrook mit Bahn oder Auto? Dann könnten wir uns absprechen.


----------



## Jackass1987 (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 

Ich komm morgen mit frank nach Harburg. 

Bis morgen 11 Uhr KH


----------



## Sven7181 (11. Juni 2010)

ich bin auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (12. Juni 2010)

Das Regenradar sagt für die Mittagszeit einige Schauer vorraus. Scheint aber nicht so schlimm zu werden. 
Ich mache mich daher auf den Weg, sollten hier nicht alle absagen.

Bis gleich!
Sven


----------



## Sven7181 (12. Juni 2010)

So ein Mist!

Keine 10km dafür aber Helm Schrott & der Sattel hat auch noch was abbekommen.

Naja erstmal duschen und pflegen lassen....


Bis dann


----------



## John Rico (12. Juni 2010)

@Sven:
Das war heute irgendwie nicht der Tag der Svens, mich hat es direkt vor dem Karlstein böse gelegt ... 

Irgendwie war es heute eh die Runde der Stürze, am Ende haben wir festgestellt, dass wir mehr Stürze als Mitfahrer hatten! 

Für die Statistik: 50 km, 1033 Hm, 14.2 km/h 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sven7181 (13. Juni 2010)

hauptsache bei dir ist noch alles dran

ich bin soweit fit, hab nur blauen Fleck am Kopf und paar Schrammen an den Beinen und dem Rücken

neuer Helm ist bestellt und ich hoffe das Tune meinen 2ten Sattel repariert hat, damit ich wieder tauschen kann 

also bis dann - gleich geht´s aufs Rad allerdings nur mit meiner Freundin - die passt auf das ich kein Blödsinn mach


----------



## John Rico (13. Juni 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> ... allerdings nur mit meiner Freundin ...



Ne Freundin hast du auch noch / schon? Was sagt denn deine Frau dazu?  
Aber schön zu hören, dass dir sonst nichts weiter passiert ist! 

Bei mir ist das komplette rechte Bein aufgeschürft und mein Hals/Nacken ist wie vermutet ziemlich lädiert. Ich mache also Frank Konkurrenz ...
Ich hoffe aber, dass ich bis allerspätestens nächstes WE wieder soweit fit bin, dass einer Tour nichts im Wege steht.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## peterbe (13. Juni 2010)

Ich wusste garnicht, dass auf der Samstags-11-Uhr-Runde neben hm, km und Zeit auch Stürze eine Kategorie sind, zum Glück blieb ich verschont, euch gute Besserung, es hat Spaß gemacht, mit euch die Rampen hochzuklettern!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (14. Juni 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> hauptsache bei dir ist noch alles dran
> 
> ich bin soweit fit, hab nur blauen Fleck am Kopf und paar Schrammen an den Beinen und dem Rücken
> 
> ...





Mönsch Svenni ....

Kaum ist man mal nicht da nen Wo-ende und ihr macht son S-C-H-E-I-S-S....das sieht ganz schön heftig aus!
Keine Gehirnerschütterung?Wär dir zu wünschen!!!
Wieder mal ein Beispiel wie überflüssig die Diskussion über Sinn&Unsinn des Helmtragens ist!!
Ich hoffe dir gehts gut und es ist nix weiteres,manchmal kommts ja erst später!

Achja,der Satz mit deiner Freundin hat mich auch kurz irritiert....!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sven7181 (16. Juni 2010)

Moin Nils

jo noch alles so verwirrt wie vorher auch, hat sich nix verändert durch den Sturz. 

Jop son Helm ist echt zu was gut - hätte nie gedacht das ich den mal kaputt bekomme, naja nun muss bis Samstag Ersatz her.


Bis die Tage


Sven


----------



## Deleted 15311 (16. Juni 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Moin Nils
> 
> jo noch alles so verwirrt wie vorher auch, hat sich nix verändert durch den Sturz.
> 
> ...






Das beruhigt mich.....dann ist ja alles gut!

Grüße

Nils

P.S.Samstag ist das Rennen in Biesenrode,fährt da jemand mit bzw.hin und kann den kleinen Nils mitnehmen?Du vielleicht Sven?Dann könnte man sich die Spritkosten teilen und zusammen Spaß haben!


@Erik was ist mit dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin vor Ort in Biesenrode. Ich werde die mittlere Strecke fahren. Zur Streckenbesichtigung war ich auch schon. Ich werde aber zunächst Freitag zu mir nach Hause fahren, da dies nur 60km von Biesenrode entfernt ist. Das Rennen wird sehr schnell, da die Strecke etwas leichter geworden ist.

MfG Erik !


----------



## Sven7181 (16. Juni 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> P.S.Samstag ist das Rennen in Biesenrode,fährt da jemand mit bzw.hin und kann den kleinen Nils mitnehmen?Du vielleicht Sven?Dann könnte man sich die Spritkosten teilen und zusammen Spaß haben!




Laut deren Seite ist der Marathon am Sonntag - da kann ich nicht.



Was mit Samstag Habes - neuer Helm liegt parat!


----------



## Tracer (16. Juni 2010)

wenn es nicht regnet!

samtag 11uhr kärntner hütte!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (16. Juni 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Laut deren Seite ist der Marathon am Sonntag - da kann ich nicht.



Stimmt....alter Mann,schlechte Augen!

So wies aussieht wirds wohl nix....
Dann bis Samstag 1100 KH!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sven7181 (17. Juni 2010)

so Laufrad wieder ganz - hat zufällig jemand noch ein Felgenband von NoTubes oder FRM (20,9mm breit)? Ich wollte nicht mit Schlauch fahren.



Bis Samstag und Willy es wird nicht regnen!!!


----------



## Tracer (17. Juni 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> so Laufrad wieder ganz - hat zufällig jemand noch ein Felgenband von NoTubes oder FRM (20,9mm breit)? Ich wollte nicht mit Schlauch fahren.



ich habe noch ein wenig yellow tape 20mm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. Juni 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> so Laufrad wieder ganz - hat zufällig jemand noch ein Felgenband von NoTubes oder FRM (20,9mm breit)? Ich wollte nicht mit Schlauch fahren.




Moin Svenni

Hab da auch noch ne 20mm NoTubes-Rolle Yellow-Tape,die einsam vor sich hin oxidiert und wartet endlich mal eingesetzt zu werden....!
Sollte noch für min.2 Lr reichen!

Bin morgen(natürlich nach dem Spiel[URL=http://www.smileygarden.de]
	
[/URL])noch unterwegs zu nem Termin nach Wandsbek und würde das Yellow-Tape mitnehmen!Könnten uns kurzfristig irgendwo treffen!Mein Termin wär um 1700,also am besten vorher,weil ich hinterher noch ne Runde Straße fahren will...
Funk mich doch am besten kurzfristig an!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sven7181 (18. Juni 2010)

danke für die Angebote

habs zu spät gelesen Nils - naja Willy bringt mir morgen was mit, sollte es nicht reichen komm ich auf dein Angebot zurück

also bis morgen


----------



## Tracer (18. Juni 2010)

hey jungs!
sieht nicht gut aus für morgen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




melde mich morgen früh!
willy


----------



## John Rico (19. Juni 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hey jungs!
> sieht nicht gut aus für morgen!
> 
> 
> ...



So Willi (und alle anderen), was ist denn nun?
Wetter sieht nicht so toll aus, hier gab's gerade mal wieder einen Schauer. Fährt trotzdem jemand?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sven7181 (19. Juni 2010)

Moin

ich hader gerade mit mir aber wen du fährst bin ich dabei - egal wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## Sanz (19. Juni 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> So Willi (und alle anderen), was ist denn nun?
> Wetter sieht nicht so toll aus, hier gab's gerade mal wieder einen Schauer. Fährt trotzdem jemand?
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Hier unmittelbar an den Harburger Bergen hat es seit der Nacht nicht mehr geregnet. Ganz im Gegenteil, es wird sogar heller. Soll aber bei der Unbeständigkeit nichts heissen. Ich werde kommen, bis gleich.

Andre


----------



## Tracer (19. Juni 2010)

na gut, ich komme auch!


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (19. Juni 2010)

Moin,

ich werde mich heute auch anschließen.
Frank


----------



## John Rico (19. Juni 2010)

OK, dann komme ich auch.
Könnte aber sein, dass ich ein paar Minuten zu spät bin ...

Bis gleich!


----------



## Steffje (19. Juni 2010)

Wär gern wieder mitgekommen, aber ich hab meine Gabel noch nicht zurück. Euch ne unfallfreie Runde + viel Spaß, Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingKongKuehnle (19. Juni 2010)

Ich komme auch mal demnächst mit! Viel Spaß und fahrt sturzfrei!!
Gruß Christoph


----------



## To-Je (19. Juni 2010)

...bin auch bald wieder dabei, habe meine Rippenprellung fast wieder auskuriert!!  
Immer schön entspannt trainieren, ich will nicht als "Schlußlicht" enden...

Gruß, Torben


----------



## John Rico (19. Juni 2010)

War eine schöne und erstaunlich trockene Runde heute! 
Bis auf einen kleinen Schauer am Ende war Petrus gnädig mit uns und die Wege - selbst zum Karlstein - sehr gut fahrbar. So sind am Ende - zum Glück ohne Stürze - ca. 50 km und 1100 Hm zusammen gekommen. 

@Frank: Tapfer durchgehalten, wir haben dich hoffentlich nicht zu sehr gefordert.

Bis zum nächsten Mal!
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sven7181 (19. Juni 2010)

laut Sigma:

- 50,25km
- 3 Std. 15Min.
- 15,4 km/h avg
- 1142 Hm

und einen ausführlichen Pumpentest konnten wir auch noch absolvieren 





War echt ne nette Runde - bis demnächst!!


----------



## Jackass1987 (19. Juni 2010)

Doppelplatten ???

MfG Erik !


----------



## Sven7181 (19. Juni 2010)

joo Durchschlag alle beide


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (19. Juni 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> @Frank: Tapfer durchgehalten, wir haben dich hoffentlich nicht zu sehr gefordert.



War schon ok und hat Spaß gemacht, nächtes Mal bin ich fitter 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## de_reu (20. Juni 2010)

14:00 KH ist wer dabei?

CU De


----------



## John Rico (20. Juni 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> joo Durchschlag alle beide



Ich hab gar nicht mitbekommen, dass du mein "Kunststück" fotografiert hast. Immerhin hatten wir so den ultimativen Pumpen-Vergleichstest. 
Wie ich es geschafft habe, dass beide Schläuche auf der Felgenseite einen Riss haben, versteh ich immer noch nicht!  

Gruß
Sven

PS: Braucht einer von euch noch einen Montageständer? Ich habe diesen hier über, wer Interesse hat, einfach ne PN ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (20. Juni 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> joo Durchschlag alle beide




 Wie passiert denn sowas...?

Mußte leider kurzfristig passen,war körperlich und geistig ein wenig angeschlagen....bin haltn alter Mann,da brauch man auch mal seine unvorhergesehenen Ruhephasen!
Hoffe ihr hattet Spaß und seid vor allen Dingen Sturzfrei durchgekommen!

Bis nächsten Samstag 11h KH!

Grüße

Nils

@Erik:Noch böse wg.Donnerstag?


----------



## Tracer (20. Juni 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> @Erik:Noch böse wg.Donnerstag?



hast du den erik in wald verloren?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (20. Juni 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hast du den erik in wald verloren?



Na du....

Ne,die geplante lange Runde war nurn bißchen länger als vorgesehen(6h),dacht wir sind schneller,hab mich etwas verschätzt,weil ich halt allein sonst fixer unterwegs bin!
Da Erik noch was zu tun bzw.vor hatte und das dann dadurch erledigt war....nächtes mal halt ein wenig früher los!
Hatte den Eindruck er war ein wenig sauer!

Grüße

Nils

P.S.:Mein 301wächst....wenn alles gut geht und passt(Und so siehts aus!),dann nächsten Samstag das erste mal HaBes!
Lg an Jana!


----------



## Jackass1987 (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

fährt jemand in der Woche ?

MfG Erik !


----------



## Tracer (21. Juni 2010)

hey erik!
wie wars dn in biesenrode?
haben wir was verpasst?
willy


----------



## Jackass1987 (21. Juni 2010)

Hey,

war ganz gut gestern. Ich bin als 11. meiner Klasse ins Ziel gefahren. Ich war eig zufrieden mit meiner Leistung. Das Rennen war größtenteils trocken und unheimlich schnell. Durch die hohe Trailgeschwindigkeit und die wechselnden Bedingungen war es ganz spannend... Ich hatte Spaß 

MfG Erik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (25. Juni 2010)

[email protected]

Ist ja richtig tote Hose hier und das bei dem Wetterchen!
Was ist los Leudz,fährt morgen jemand 11Uhr KH?
Da ich mich leider immer noch nicht so gut auskenne,würd ich mich über ortskundige Gesellschaft sehr freuen(Natürlich auch über nichtortskundige)

Bitte meldet euch,da ich ansonsten meine Hometrails in Bergedorfs Umgebung vorziehe....
@Erik:Herzlichen Glückwunsch alter,dann hat die lange Runde am Donnerstag vorher ja doch noch was gebracht!

Grüße

Nils 

*P.S.Bin zur Zeit nur auf Festnetz bzw.übers Forum zu erreichen,da ich mein Handy verlegt hab...*


----------



## helgeb (26. Juni 2010)

Wir sind morgen um 11:00 Uhr auch mal wieder auf dem Bergrad mit dabei!

Hier noch die Daten unserer Letzten Tour:
- 2772,58 km
- 153:45:23
- 14525,8 Hm
- 7 Platten


----------



## flansch09 (26. Juni 2010)

helgeb schrieb:


> Wir sind morgen um 11:00 Uhr auch mal wieder auf dem Bergrad mit dabei!
> 
> Hier noch die Daten unserer Letzten Tour:
> - 2772,58 km
> ...


 
War ne echt geile Tour, 
bis morgen dann!


----------



## Jackass1987 (26. Juni 2010)

ich bin natürlich auch 11 Uhr an der KH... 

bis nachher


----------



## Tracer (26. Juni 2010)

wenn ich rechtzeitig hier vom irrenhaus weg komme, bin ich auch dabei.
wartet aber bitte nicht auf mich, wenn ich kein lebenszeichen von mir gebe!
willy


----------



## Jackass1987 (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

irgendwie passiert hier ja auch nur noch wenig. Wir sind schon mit unserem Thread auf der zweiten Seite. Ich möchte nochmal auf das Thema Leistungsgruppen eingehen. Auch wenn das schon des öfteren angesprochen wurde, sehe ich dafür bedarf, weil mir das beim letzten mal nicht wirklich gefallen hat. Ich möchte Samstag kein Ausscheidungsfahren betreiben. Es geht nicht darum irgendwelche Leute abzuhängen. Viel lieber fahre ich in einer großen Gruppe mit vielen glücklichen Gesichtern. Deswegen ermahne ich dazu es diesen Samstag ruhig angehen zu lassen. Keiner sollte sich überfordert fühlen oder gar abgehängt werden... wer immens schneller fahren will, sollte sich vielleicht eine andere Gruppe suchen. Vorallem sollte es nicht so sein, dass Leute das Tempo extrem pushen, sodass die Gruppe zersplittert, die dann aber nach 1,5h kein Bock mehr haben...

Ich denke die betroffenen Personen fühlen sich schon angesprochen... 

MfG Erik !


----------



## Sven7181 (30. Juni 2010)

jo langsam ist gut, bin Samstag auch dabei - Freitags geht´s zurück nach Deutschland

was mit Fussball?? sollen wir eher starten damit es sich lohnt??


----------



## Jackass1987 (30. Juni 2010)

von mir aus können wir auch schon 10 Uhr oder eher starten ?

MfG Erik !


----------



## John Rico (1. Juli 2010)

Hey Erik, 
auch wenn ich nicht weiß, was am Samstag passiert ist, finde ich es klasse, dass du das so siehst und kann dir nur zustimmen! 
Klar ist es (für den Guide) schwierig, ein gutes Mittelmaß zu finden, damit die Langsamsten noch mitkommen und die Schnellen sich nicht langweilen. Aber ein Guide sollte sich nicht nur für die Streckenwahl verantwortlich fühlen, sondern auch (und m.M.n. vor allem) dafür, die Gruppe zusammenzuhalten. Und dazu gehört nun mal, regelmäßig und häufig einen Blick nach hinten zu werfen!

Samstag bin ich wieder dabei, wenn's sein muss, auch um 10 Uhr (aber nicht früher). 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Tracer (1. Juli 2010)

hallo jungs!
ich werde am sonntag fahren!
samstag wird alles zu knapp!
also, wer lust und bock hat, sonntag 11uhr kärntner hütte!
tempo=mittel!
willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (1. Juli 2010)

MoinMoin Mädels 

Bin am Sonntag um 11 mit am Start,das erste mal mit meinem Liteville in den HaBes,mal schauen was geht!
Kommt doch einfach auch am Sonntag,Samstag entspannt Fussi gucken und Sonntag biken,wie is?
Ich freu mich jedenfalls,bis denne....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Jackass1987 (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 

Ich bin heute mit frank und putcho gefahren und wir haben uns auf Samstag 10uhr geeinigt. Die beiden Svens haben ja auch schon angedeutet dass es ihnen passt. Ich würde mich freuen wenn noch mehr Samstag 10uhr an der Kärntner Hütte stehen. 

Bis Samstag


----------



## Putcho (2. Juli 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin heute mit frank und putcho gefahren und wir haben uns auf Samstag 10uhr geeinigt. Die beiden Svens haben ja auch schon angedeutet dass es ihnen passt. Ich würde mich freuen wenn noch mehr Samstag 10uhr an der Kärntner Hütte stehen.
> 
> Bis Samstag



OK, wegen der zu erwartenden Hitze und dem sicher anstrengenden Spiel gegen Argentinien * Start am 03.07 um 10:00 Uhr KH.*


----------



## Tracer (2. Juli 2010)

ich kann leider samstag nicht, da ich weiterbildung haben!
ok, dann wünsche euch viel spass morgen!
willy


----------



## Sven7181 (2. Juli 2010)

joo 10 Uhr ist ok also bis Samstag

muss mal gucken was die Chefin sagt - ob ich Sonntag nochmal mit euch raus darf


----------



## Sven7181 (2. Juli 2010)

son Mist

ganz vergessen das ich am Sonntag auf Familienfeier bin 

also euch dann Sonntag viel Spaß 

den Rest der Bande seh ich dann am Samstag


----------



## Catsoft (2. Juli 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> ich kann leider samstag nicht, da ich weiterbildung haben!
> ok, dann wünsche euch viel spass morgen!
> willy



Nix mit Allersheim? Ach ja, Vorbereitung wird überbewertet 

Robert

P.S.: Ich hatte mir wegen deines Traingseifers schon Sorgen gemacht.  Du machst das mit der BCT (??) schon.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. Juli 2010)

[email protected]

@Svenni,Erik,Frank,Putcho
Wie wärs unter der Woche,Sachsenwald oder Geesthang?

Bin fast täglich on tour und zeitlich recht flexibel....
Meldet euch,würd mich sehr freuen....allein bringts nur halb so viel Spaß!

Samstag wird mir leider zu eng,da WM-Party bei mir,Hin&Zurückfahren,Vorbereitung etc....

Hoff ich seh euch noch mal vor der TAC!


Grüße

Nils


----------



## John Rico (2. Juli 2010)

Bei mir sieht Sonntag wohl auch schlecht aus.
Also bleibt's bei morgen, 10 Uhr KH (auch wenn ich den Wecker jetzt schon verfluche!) 

Gruß
Sven

@Nils: Wo ist das Problem: 10 - 14 Uhr biken, 14:45 Uhr zu Hause und 15 Uhr geduscht und fertig für die Gäste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (2. Juli 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Nix mit Allersheim? Ach ja, Vorbereitung wird überbewertet
> 
> Robert
> 
> P.S.: Ich hatte mir wegen deines Traingseifers schon Sorgen gemacht.  Du machst das mit der BCT (??) schon.




hi!
robert!
lange nichts mehr von dir gehört!
was heiss "BCT"?
vorberitung für die tac läuft gut, bin nur noch ein wenig schwer 78kilo und muss mindestens auf 75 sonst wird es hart!
ich werde euch vermissen!
willy


----------



## Catsoft (2. Juli 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hi!
> robert!
> lange nichts mehr von dir gehört!
> was heiss "BCT"?
> ...



BCT==TAC

Geh bloss nicht in Form auf die TAC, das muss schwer werden. Never change a running system


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. Juli 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht Sonntag wohl auch schlecht aus.
> Also bleibt's bei morgen, 10 Uhr KH (auch wenn ich den Wecker jetzt schon verfluche!)
> 
> Gruß
> ...



MoinMoin

@Sven:1/1/2 h zur KH fahren(Gibt noch welche die fahren mit Bike dorthin)und 1/1/2 h zurück,macht nach Adam Riese dann 7h,also 15:30-15:45 zuhause....das ist mir zu knapp,außerdem noch einkaufen+vorbereiten!
Da ich außerdem kein Bock auf Stress habe und das Wo-ende 2 Tage hat,halt der Sonntag,schade,aber so isses manchmal,gibt ja auch noch wat anneres als biken...klar soweit?

Euch viel Spaß&bis bald im Wald

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. Juli 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hi!
> robert!
> lange nichts mehr von dir gehört!
> was heiss "BCT"?
> ...



Mensch alter,dafür bin ich doch diesmal dabei....
Ich freu mich wien kleines Kind!

Grüße

Nils

@Robert:Morgen im Laufe des nachmittags plan ich den Einwurf...danke dir nochmal!


----------



## John Rico (2. Juli 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> MoinMoin
> 
> @Sven:1/1/2 h zur KH fahren(Gibt noch welche die fahren mit Bike dorthin)und 1/1/2 h zurück,macht nach Adam Riese dann 7h,also 15:30-15:45 zuhause....das ist mir zu knapp,außerdem noch einkaufen+vorbereiten!



Dann musst du morgen halt mal mit dem Auto kommen! 
Aber Spaß beiseite, war ja auch mit einem Augenzwinkern gemeint! 

Schade ist's trotzdem, aber dann musst du dein neues Bike am nächsten Samstag halt nochmal vorstellen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Deleted 15311 (3. Juli 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Dann musst du morgen halt mal mit dem Auto kommen!
> Aber Spaß beiseite, war ja auch mit einem Augenzwinkern gemeint!
> 
> Schade ist's trotzdem, aber dann musst du dein neues Bike am nächsten Samstag halt nochmal vorstellen.
> ...



Weiß ich doch,alles Spaß!
Isch abe ga kei Audo un auch kei Labbe...
Aber selbst wenn,würd ichs auch nicht tun,schon garnicht bei dem Wetterchen!Da wird alles mitm Bike gefahren.....

Grüße

Nils

P.S.Das wird höchstwarscheinlich leider auch nix nä.Wo-ende,da bin ich in Heidelberg zum biken um Madin(mein TAC-Partner)kennenzulernen...da freu ich mich auch schon drauf!Somit muß ich euch leider auf nach TAC vertrösten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangenblut (3. Juli 2010)

Samstag, 9.37 Uhr. Aus Zufall gucke ich hier rein. 
Mist,  ich dachte 11 Uhr sei fix. Schöner Käse. 
Ich hatte mich gefreut.

@willy, gut möglich, dass ich Sonntag um 11 Uhr auch komme.
Gruß
Harry


----------



## Sven7181 (3. Juli 2010)

ich hoffe der Rest hat es nicht übertrieben heute - bin nach dem Paul Roth Stein ausgestiegen - einfach viel zu warm für mich

hab es letztlich auf 20km mitm 16er Schnitt gebracht und max. Temperatur war laut Tacho 34,8°C 

nehmt reichlich trinken mit bei dem Wetter - sehr staubig noch dazu


----------



## John Rico (3. Juli 2010)

Hi Sven!

Wir hatten am Ende 35 km, ca. 800 Hm und einen 15er Schnitt auf dem Tacho stehen. Und bis auf eine Staublunge ging's uns allen noch recht gut.

War aber extrem warm heute, hätte ich meine Trinkbalse nicht an der Waldschänke auffüllen können, hätte ich am Ende auch aussteigen müssen. Vier Liter in knapp 4 h hab ich vorher noch nicht geschafft! 

Bis zum nächsten Mal!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Tracer (4. Juli 2010)

das war heute eine schöne tour, 42Km, 18,3AV und 2:17fahrzeit!
für mich wars wie für ein paar std. in dem urlaub (schön warm, geile trails und zwei freundliche begliter (harry und nils))!
also, bis nächste samstag!
willy


----------



## John Rico (7. Juli 2010)

Wie sieht's denn diesen Samstag aus? Alle schon in der TAC Vorbereitung oder sind noch einige für eine Tour in den HaBes zu haben? Soll auf jeden Fall wieder schön warm werden, auf dass wir wieder die Waldschänke überfallen! 

Gruß
Sven

PS: Für die, die es interessiert (war ja Samstag Thema): Ärztin überfährt Moutainbiker mit Absicht!


----------



## Jackass1987 (7. Juli 2010)

Hey,

 ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei. Transalp ist ja noch bissl hin. Wieder 10uhr oder erst 11 Uhr?

Gruß Erik


----------



## John Rico (7. Juli 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei. Transalp ist ja noch bissl hin. Wieder 10uhr oder erst 11 Uhr?
> 
> Gruß Erik



Ich wäre ganz klar für 11 Uhr. Fußball ist diesmal ja erst abends und ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust, schon wieder um 8 Uhr aufzustehen ...


----------



## jab (8. Juli 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich wäre ganz klar für 11 Uhr. Fußball ist diesmal ja erst abends und ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust, schon wieder um 8 Uhr aufzustehen ...



Ganz meine Meinung!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. Juli 2010)

Hi an alle,

Ich bin ab Samstag bis Samstag an der Nordsee (Friedrichskoog-Spitze) im Urlaub 
und habe aber auf jeden Fall vor einen Abstecher in die Harbuger Berge zu machen.

Hat jemand Bock/Zeit Tagsüber oder Abends eine Traillastige-Runde zu fahren und mir die schönsten Trails bzw. Stellen zu zeigen ???
Ich bin einiges an Trails gewöhnt und auch die Kondition sollte ausreichen denke und hoffe ich !
=;O)

Auf der GPS-Seite habe ich mir auch schon eine Tour rausgesucht die ich im Notfall auch alleine fahren werde !

Siehe : http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.24336.html

Über eine Rückmeldung würde ich mich trotzdem freuen denn alleine fahren is doooooffff !
Auserdem geht doch nix über einen Local der sich im Gelände auskennt !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Tracer (8. Juli 2010)

samstag 11uhr! 
start: kärntner hütte.
tempo: mittel, *kein rennen* /  +/- 50Km
bitte, genug flüssigkeit mit bringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (8. Juli 2010)

Hi Klaus!

Wie du ja schon gelesen hast, um 11 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte (B73 ca. 1 km nach der Autobahn). Ansonsten gibt es noch eine Runde am Dienstag ab 18:30 Uhr, dafür einfach in den "DOD" Thread gucken.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. Juli 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hi Klaus!
> Wie du ja schon gelesen hast, um 11 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte (B73 ca. 1 km nach der Autobahn). Ansonsten gibt es noch eine Runde am Dienstag ab 18:30 Uhr, dafür einfach in den "DOD" Thread gucken.
> Gruß Sven



Hi Sven,

Ja bei den Jungs bin ich schon angemeldet für Diestag um 18:30 !!!!

Danke trotzdem !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. Juli 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hi Klaus!
> Wie du ja schon gelesen hast, um 11 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte (B73 ca. 1 km nach der Autobahn). Ansonsten gibt es noch eine Runde am Dienstag ab 18:30 Uhr, dafür einfach in den "DOD" Thread gucken.
> Gruß Sven



Hi Sven,

Ja bei den Jungs bin ich schon angemeldet für Dienstag um 18:30 !!!!

Danke trotzdem !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. Juli 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> samstag 11uhr!
> start: kärntner hütte.
> tempo: mittel, *kein rennen* /  +/- 50Km
> bitte, genug flüssigkeit mit bringen!



Moin Mädels

Bin nun kurzfristig doch dabei....
Ich denke wir sollten einen Überfall der Waldschänke bei den Temperaturen zwischendurch mit einplanen,oder was meint der Guide dazu?

Bis Morje

Grüße Nilsi


----------



## orangenblut (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo HaBe-Bikers
hier mein kürzlicher Tripp zu den vielen anderen "Kärntner Hütten": 
http://picasaweb.google.de/orangen67/MTBWeissensee# 
grüße
Harry


----------



## John Rico (11. Juli 2010)

Was habt ihr denn gestern am Ende auf dem Tacho gehabt? Obwohl ich mich nach 25 km ausgeklinkt habe, hatte ich gestern Nachmittag tatsächlich noch Kreislaufprobleme. Ist mir vorher noch nie passiert. Hätte mir die Rückfahrt mit dem Bike wohl sparen sollen ...
War auf jeden Fall gestern irgendwie nicht mein Tag / Wetter!

Ich hoffe ihr hattet noch Spaß und seid alle heil wieder an der KH angekommen!
Und an alle TAC-Fahrer natürlich viel Erfolg und Glück!!! 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Jackass1987 (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

gestern war das Wetter auch furchtbar. Mir ging es auch nicht so gut. Hab total schlecht Luft bekommen... Bei mir war es wohl aber nicht so schlimm wie bei dir. 

MfG Erik !


----------



## Deleted 15311 (11. Juli 2010)

[email protected]

Joh,das war wohl einer der heißesten Tage des Jahres....
Habs am Ende auch gemerkt anhand leichter asthmaähnlicher Symptome,das die Ozonwerte einfach zu hoch waren!Aber alles in allem bin ich gottseidank ganz gut mit klargekommen!
Hab mir aufgrund dessen morgens die Fahrt nach Harburg mitm Bike gespart,aber nachmittags nach 3 alkfreien Erdingern(Herzlichen Dank nochmal an Helge für die Einladung,das war Weltklasse,das nächste mal bei mir in Bergedorf)war das Ozon rausgespültund bin noch mitm Bike nachhause!Das hat dann aber auch mir gereicht!
Zu Anfang waren wir so 11-12,am Ende noch um die 6...das Ozon/Wetter war einfach unerbittlich und teilweise echt heavy für einige!
Sehr schade drum,aber so isses manchmal....kommen auch wieder kühlere/moderatere Zeiten!
Schätze das waren so 45km und 8-900hm?Gut das wir den Karlstein noch ausgelassen haben!! 
Hoffe es sind noch alle gut nachhause gekommen?
@Carsten(baelko):Auf einmal warst du auch weg,was war genau los?Waren wir zu schnell,bzw.auch Probs mitm Wetter?Schade,aber schön,das du da warst....hoffe du kommst trotzdem mal wieder mit!

Danke Sven,das können wir gebrauchen,hoffe das Wetter spielt mit!
Ich freu mich richtig drauf....

Ich denke bis in 2 Wochen!

Grüße

Nilsi


----------



## Baelko (12. Juli 2010)

Moin, ich habe ja bedingt durch den Cotic Laden seit Ende April nicht mehr richtig trainiert. Den Winter über war ich dabei, dann im Frühjahr auf Malle...und nichts mehr ist in den Beinen.

Die 1 Stunde Anfahrt von Buchholz zur KH hatte mich schon fast geplättet. Technisch war ich wie Pinocchio unterwegs, kleines KB vorn lief nicht, die Hitze....war einfach nicht mein Tag. 

Bin dann locker nach Haus und hatte immerhin 3 Stunden auf der Uhr.

Na egal, nächstes WE geht es mit den Demobikes und Pavillon nach Bad Goisern zur Salzkammergut Throphy, hoffe dann meine Kondi wieder aufzubauen.

Euch allen viel Erfolg bei der TAC...!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## degloe (13. Juli 2010)

Moinmoin!

Ich hab da mal n paar blöde Fragen

Kann man eure Strecken auch mit nem Crossrad fahren?
Ich kann mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, wie die Strecken hier oben im Norden so aussehen könnten. 

Falls ja, würde mich mal jemand auf ne kleine Tour mitnehmen?

Noch was, auch wenns hier nicht 100%ig reinpasst:
Kennt ihr nen Shop in HH und Umgebung, wo man Sättel testen kann?
(Falls das zu OT ist, gerne auch per PN)

LG, Dennis


----------



## John Rico (13. Juli 2010)

Hi Dennis!

Crosser theoretisch ja (ich erinnere mich noch gut an Willi, wie er mit nem Crosser bei unseren Touren dabei war), würde ich aber generell von abraten und wenn nur bei (sehr) guter Fahrtechnik. Dafür gibt es mMn einfach zu viele technische Wege und vor allem Abfahrten (z.B. mit vielen Wurzeln), auf denen man mit nem Crosser kaum mithalten kann.

An Strecken gibt's hier Wald uns Heide, ne Menge schöner (Single-)Trails, so dass man problemlos auf 1000 Hm auf 50 km kommt. Dabei natürlich viele kurze Anstiege, mehr ist bei einer maximalen Höhe von ~150 M über Null halt nicht drin. 

Zu deiner letzten Frage: Den einzigen Laden, den ich kenne, ist MSP, die Specialized Testsättel haben. Bei allen anderen bieten eigentlich nur die Hersteller Rückgabe an, die für uns eher uninteressant sind. 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## degloe (13. Juli 2010)

Moin Sven!

Ich seh grad, ich war etwas unpräzise.
Hast du Crossrad als Cyclocross oder als ähm... Trekkingrad-Verschnitt aufgefasst?

Ich hab sowas hier:
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/nature-black_id_35896_.htm
(nur halt 1-2 Jahre älter)

Fahrtechnik....
Da kann ich mich leider schlecht einschätzen, da mir der Vergleich fehlt. Bunnyhop auf nen Bordstein, Trackstand und sowas geht. Die Betonschrägen für Räder/Kinderwagen neben Treppen komme ich auch hoch...

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## Tracer (13. Juli 2010)

hi dennis!
wenn du nur ab und zu einen abstecher im gelände machst, wird es mit deinem bike gehen!
breitere wege sollten keine probleme sein, habe hoedsch mit so einem bike ein paar mal in den habes auf breiteren wegen (vor langer zeit) gesehen!
aber langfristig wirst du keinen spass haben, wenn du anfängst dich in rüpigen gelände zu bewegen!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## degloe (13. Juli 2010)

Hi Willy!

Ne Dauerlösung soll das auch nicht werden.
Ich wollte mir nur vllt 2-3mal die Gegend angucken und dann entscheiden,
ob es sich für mich lohnt, mir n MTB zu kaufen.
Ehrlich gesagt liebäugel ich schon seit über nem halben Jahr mit nem MTB, aber scheue halt die Investition. Und gebrauchte Bikes sind ja auch nicht so wesentlich günstiger....

Ich würde mir halt gerne mal nen Eindruck verschaffen, was für ein Bike Sinn machen würde.

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## jab (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo Dennis,

es kommt vor allem auf die Fahrtechnik (und wahrscheinlich die Stabilität der Handgelenke!) an. Es sind immer wieder Leute mit Crossrädern dabeigewesen, und die sind ALLES gefahren.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (14. Juli 2010)

zu 90% ist das ganze mit dem Crossrad fahrbar aber ich denke an ein paar Stellen die so steil sind, dass sie keinesfalls mit dem Crossrad zu empfehlen sind. Einige aus der Gruppe haben da sogar schon mit einem Mountainbike mit Scheibenbremsen bedenken.

MfG Erik !


----------



## John Rico (14. Juli 2010)

Fazit: Komm mit, probier es aus, zur Not kannst du dich immer noch ausklinken. Und sollte es dir zu schwierig / ruppig werden (wovon ich an einigen Stellen ausgehe  ), wird dafür dann deine Entscheidung pro MTB deutlich leichter.

Falls du ein GPS hast, können wir dir auch einige Tracks zur Verfügung stellen, die du dann selber austesten kannst.

Gruß
Sven

PS: Hier findest du einen Beitrag von einem Biker, der uns gestern das erste Mal bei der Dienstagsrunde begleitet hat. Man sieht also (übrigens zum wiederholten Male), dass auch Leute, die sonst richtige Berge gewohnt sind, im Hamburger Umland richtig Spaß haben!


----------



## Folki (14. Juli 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Falls du ein GPS hast, können wir dir auch einige Tracks zur Verfügung stellen, die du dann selber austesten kannst.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Bin zwar nicht direkt angesprochen, nehm das Angebot aber trotzdem dankend an. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch Trails die ich nicht kenne!


----------



## Kono (14. Juli 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> zu 90% ist das ganze mit dem Crossrad fahrbar aber ich denke an ein paar Stellen die so steil sind, dass sie keinesfalls mit dem Crossrad zu empfehlen sind. Einige aus der Gruppe haben da sogar schon mit einem Mountainbike mit Scheibenbremsen bedenken.
> 
> MfG Erik !


Durch die anhaltende Trockenheit ist es momentan eher der lose muller Sand, kombiniert mit den meist etwas schmaleren Reifen eines Crossrades, die eher gegen das Crossrad sprechen. Ansonsten sehe ich auch keine Einschränkungen.
Gruß
Kono


----------



## John Rico (14. Juli 2010)

Folki schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht direkt angesprochen, nehm das Angebot aber trotzdem dankend an. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch Trails die ich nicht kenne!



Warum kommst du denn nicht einfach mal mit, entweder am Dienstag Abend oder Samstag um 11 Uhr? Neue Gesichter sind immer gerne gesehen und wir können dir sicherlich noch den einen oder anderen Trail zeigen. Oder hab ich was verpasst und du warst schon dabei?

Ich schick dir aber auch gerne den einen oder anderen Trail, werde heute oder morgen z.B. den von gestern im D.O.D Thread hochladen, dort findest du auch den einen oder anderen alten Track.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## degloe (14. Juli 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Fazit: Komm mit, probier es aus, zur Not kannst du dich immer noch ausklinken. Und sollte es dir zu schwierig / ruppig werden (wovon ich an einigen Stellen ausgehe  ), wird dafür dann deine Entscheidung pro MTB deutlich leichter.
> 
> Falls du ein GPS hast, können wir dir auch einige Tracks zur Verfügung stellen, die du dann selber austesten kannst.
> 
> ...



Klingt gut, werde mich dann demnächst nochmal melden.
(Muss mir erstmal neue Reifen kaufen)

GPS habe ich leider keins... kostet auch wieder Geld xD

Dann bis demnächst, 
Dennis


----------



## LowRider4711 (14. Juli 2010)

manch einer fährt die Crossräder mit breiteren Schluppen und ner Federgabel für 29er MTB. Guggst du hier --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=466211


----------



## helgeb (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo ihr,

ich darf meine Handflächen in Gelenknähe auf der Seite der kleinen Finger an der Handkante in nächster Zeit nicht belasten. (Schwer zu beschreiben: Siehe angehängte Grafik) Also darf ich mich nicht aufstützen. Das ist zum Fahrradfahren nicht gut.

*Hat von euch jemand eine Idee, wie man die Hände gegebenenfalls baulich entlasten kann?*
Meine Ideen bisher:
-          Erhöhter Vorbau, um eine weniger sportliche Haltung zu bekommen.
-          (Ergon-Griffe, wobei diese zwar die Auflagefläche und den Gelenkwinkel verbessern, allerdings die primäre Auflagefläche dort ist/bleibt, wo ich keine Belastung haben darf.)
-          Kleine Lenker-Hörnchen fürs Streckenfahren perfekt, da die Last nur auf Fingern und dem daumennahen Ballen liegt. Aber wie bremsen?
-          Nicht aufstützen, sondern nur den Rücken belasten. (Eher fürs Rennrad fahren.)
-          Hollandrad-Lenker, der mit den Enden nach vorn-unten angebracht wird.
Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir irgendwie (ggf. p. PN) weiterhelfen könntet, und ich nicht völlig aufs Radfahren verzichten muss.

Viele Grüße
Helge


----------



## peterbe (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo Helge,

ich denke, du solltest, bevor du aufs Hollandrad umsteigst, dir mal Marybars ansehen und solange du deine Ballen schonen musst, ein Syntace VOR-System nutzen, um den Lenker höher zu bekommen und die Handballen zu entlasten. Marybars kannst du so drehen, dass das meiste Gewicht über die Fläche Daumen/Zeigefinger abgefangen wird. 

Allerdings: Deine Reflexe werden bei jedem Lenker in Stresssituationen die ganze Hand zum Abstützen nutzen, vielleicht solltest du, wenn alles nichts hilft, bis zur Ausheilung Rennrad mit Zeitfahrlenker fahren.

Gute Besserung, Peter


----------



## Folki (16. Juli 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Warum kommst du denn nicht einfach mal mit, entweder am Dienstag Abend oder Samstag um 11 Uhr? Neue Gesichter sind immer gerne gesehen und wir können dir sicherlich noch den einen oder anderen Trail zeigen. Oder hab ich was verpasst und du warst schon dabei?



Nee, haste nich! Dienstag abends und Samstag vormittags hab ich i.d.R. nur keine Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (16. Juli 2010)

Folki schrieb:


> Nee, haste nich! Dienstag abends und Samstag vormittags hab ich i.d.R. nur keine Zeit.



OK, bei den vielen neuen Gesichtern hätte es ja sein können! 
Schick mir doch am besten mal deine email-Adresse per PN, dann bekommst du ein paar Tracks von mir (den von Diestag findest du jetzt im DOD).

an den Rest:
Wie sieht es mit morgen aus? Drei von vier Wetterdiensten sagen Regen und/oder Gewitter vorraus. 
Wollen wir 11 Uhr KH trotzdem erstmal festhalten und dann morgen früh spontan absprechen, ob wir fahren? Oder die Tour gleich auf Sonntag verschieben, da soll es ja wieder besser sein?

Meldet euch mal.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sven7181 (16. Juli 2010)

Moin

ich melde mich mal ab für die nächsten Male - Sonntag geht es in Urlaub. 2 Woche ins kalte Frankreich 


Hauts rein


----------



## John Rico (16. Juli 2010)

Na dann wünsche ich dir / euch viel Spaß und lass die Frösche leben! 

Falls morgen noch jemand fahren will, bitte bis spätestens 9:30 Uhr melden, sonst schaffe ich es nicht mehr. Falls sich hier keiner meldet, bin ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht da.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## flansch09 (17. Juli 2010)

Moin, 
ich bin um 11 Uhr an der KH!

Gruß
Felix


----------



## g_mtb (17. Juli 2010)

bin auch dabei 
Gerhard


----------



## de_reu (18. Juli 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hallo Helge,
> 
> ich denke, du solltest, bevor du aufs Hollandrad umsteigst, dir mal Marybars ansehen und solange du deine Ballen schonen musst, ein Syntace VOR-System nutzen, um den Lenker höher zu bekommen und die Handballen zu entlasten. Marybars kannst du so drehen, dass das meiste Gewicht über die Fläche Daumen/Zeigefinger abgefangen wird.
> 
> ...



Moin helge, ich glaube auch, das ist die Beste Idee! Evt. solltest du dir mal deine Sattelposition ankucken; Wenn die Nase zu aufrecht ist, kann es passieren, das man mit dem Becken abkippt und dadurch zu viel Druck auf den Lenker bekommt. Eigentlich wollen wir ja den Druck auf dem Tretlager haben und nicht auf dem Lenker 

Gute Besserung

de


----------



## DerUlzburger (19. Juli 2010)

Hi @ all,

Also Harburgerberge hört sich gut an wir wären mit dabei. Wir müssten das halt immer 12stunden vorher wissen weil wir fast 2stunden Anfahrt mit der Bahn haben. Seit ihr eine Gemsichte runde. Wo trefft ihr euch denn Harburg oder weiter südlich. Würd mich über eine antwort freuen.

Daniel a.k.a. DerUlzburger


----------



## John Rico (19. Juli 2010)

Schöne Tour am Samstag!
Kann mir einer von euch den GPS-Track schicken oder hier reinstellen? Ich würde gerne mal nachvollziehen, wo genau unser etwas ungewöhnlicher Rückweg verlief.


@Daniel:
Ich weiß zwar nicht, wer ihr seid (oder sprichst du von dir im Majestäts-Plural?), wir sind eine größere Runde, die sich regelmäßig zum Biken in den HaBes trifft. Allerdings sind die meisten recht fit und wir fahren z.T. recht technische Sachen, als absoluter Anfänger ohne eine gewisse Grundausdauer wirst du also wenig Spaß haben. Das soll keinen ausgrenzen und es wird auf die Langsamsten gewartet, sieh es als Hinweis zur Vorbeugung falscher Erwartungen. Im Zweifel einfach mal mitkommen, aussteigen kannst du zur Not ja jederzeit.

Gruß
Sven

PS: Zumindest eine einigermaßen vernünftige Schreibweise wird die Chance auf eine Antwort deutlich erhöhen und auch deine Tastatur hat mit Sicherheit eine ?-Taste, oder?


----------



## pixelquantec (19. Juli 2010)

Ja, war ne schöne Tour am Samstag. Nach rund 3 Monaten Pause....fehlt halt wieder mal die Kraft am Ende. Luft- und pulsmäßg wäre mehr drin gewesen, aber wenn die Beine nicht mehr her geben......Danke für´s regelmäßige Warten. Bei mir waren es am Ende mit An- und Abfahrt 93 km und 1085 Hm.

Mal was anderes: Braucht jemand ein biketaugliches Auto?? Klappe auf, Bike rein, Klappe zu. Im Angebot ein Nissan Primera Kombi. Riesengroß und gerade mal 50Tkm weg. Klima, Navi, Checkheft und so Kram alles dabei. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flansch09 (22. Juli 2010)

Moin,
heute um 18:30Uhr bin ich an der KH. Hat noch wer Lust eine Runde zu drehen? Es soll ja nur kleine Schauer geben.
Felix


----------



## tora (22. Juli 2010)

Falls jemand demnächst von Norden her über Wilhelmsburg zur KH fahren möchte:
Die Klappbrücke über den Reiherstieg ist bis November gesperrt.
Also entweder westlich über Neuhof durch den Hafen, oder östlich über die Harburger Elbbrücken, bzw. Kornweide/Hohe Schaar/Katwikbrücke fahren.

Gruß, Torsten


----------



## orangenblut (23. Juli 2010)

Morgen 11 Uhr KH. Wer noch?


----------



## John Rico (23. Juli 2010)

tora schrieb:


> Falls jemand demnächst von Norden her über Wilhelmsburg zur KH fahren möchte:
> Die Klappbrücke über den Reiherstieg ist bis November gesperrt.
> Also entweder westlich über Neuhof durch den Hafen, oder östlich über die Harburger Elbbrücken, bzw. Kornweide/Hohe Schaar/Katwikbrücke fahren.
> 
> Gruß, Torsten



Ist das die Brücke Neuhöfer Straße oder Rethedamm? Und was meinst du mit "westlich über Neuhof"? Dann müsste man doch über die Köhlbrandbrücke, oder nicht? Da ich bisher immer Wilhelmsburger Reichsstraße - Harburger Elbbrücke - B73 gefahren bin und demnächst einen direkten Weg zum Vergleich testen will, würde ich mich über eine entsprechende Info freuen!

@orangenblut:
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich dabei.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## crasher-mike (23. Juli 2010)

Ich bin dieses Jahr nicht wirklich viel gefahren, aber an einer lockeren 2,5 - 3h Runde hätte ich durchaus Interesse.


----------



## tora (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo Sven.

Ich meine die Brücke Neuhöfer Straße.
Die Brücke über den Rethedamm ist noch offen, soll aber auch komplett erneuert werden. Ab wann dort gesperrt ist, weiß ich noch nicht.

Die westliche Route geht durch den Hafen. Also über die Norderelbbrücken und Veddeler Damm oder durch den Alten Elbtunnel und Reiherdamm, dann über die Ellerholzbrücke oder durch den Rad-/Fußgängertunnel rüber zum Roßdamm (hier kann man auch direkt am Travehafen das Roeloffsufer entlang fahren). Am Ost-Ende der Köhlbrandbrücke kommt man dann durch die Zollstation auf den Neuhöferdamm in Richtung Rethedamm.

Hier der dazu passende Kartenausschnitt.

Gruß, Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entfantterrible (23. Juli 2010)

moin,

ich würd mich auch gerne mal anschließen und am wo.ende ne runde mitfahren, wenn das o.k. ist!

ich bin noch nie in den harburger bergen gewesen und demnach wäre es großartig, wenn ich mal mit leuten zusammenfahren könnte, die schon die ein oder andere strecke kennen.

ist für das fahren in den hamburger bergen unbedingt nen MTB notwendig oder kann man die strecken auch problemlos mit nem Crossrad fahren?

grüsse
malte


----------



## crasher-mike (23. Juli 2010)

Kommt natürlich auf deine Fahrtechnik drauf an, aber die circa 10 Runden, die ich dort gedreht habe, wären mit Ausnahme einiger Passagen auch mit dem Crosser fahrbar gewesen. In wieweit man den reduzierten Fahrspass in Kauf nimmt steht natürlich wieder auf einem anderen Blatt


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (23. Juli 2010)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## GumboYaYa (24. Juli 2010)

Moinsen!

Wie siehts aus ... fährt heute oder morgen noch jemand in die Harburger Berge? Um 11 wollten heute glaube ich ein paar starten, dafür bin ich allerdings etwas spät dran.

War schon ein paar mal alleine dort, würde mich aber gerne mal ein paar Ortskundigen anschliessen, die die guten Trails kennen.

Ich würde mich nicht als vollprofi bezeichnen, fahre jedoch schon lange und am liebsten kleine, technische Trails mit wenig bergauf und viel bergab 

Aufgrund zeitlicher Flexibilität fahre ich auch gerne mal wochentags eine Runde.

Prost!
tom 8)


----------



## Baelko (27. Juli 2010)

Sind unsere "Harburger" TAC Alpenüberquerer zurück? 

Frank/Teampartner und Willi/Andre habe ich in der Finisher Liste gefunden. Von Nils wußte ich den Nachnahmen nicht. Es gab mehrere Nils in der Liste.


----------



## Catsoft (27. Juli 2010)

Baelko schrieb:


> Sind unsere "Harburger" TAC Alpenüberquerer zurück?
> 
> Frank/Teampartner und Willi/Andre habe ich in der Finisher Liste gefunden. Von Nils wußte ich den Nachnahmen nicht. Es gab mehrere Nils in der Liste.



Nils hats auch ins Ziel geschafft. Willy ist wohl schon in HH, die anderen sind wohl noch 2 Tage in Riva geblieben.

Robert


----------



## Baelko (27. Juli 2010)

War Frank für RG Uni unterwegs? Die waren ziemlich gut platziert.


----------



## Catsoft (27. Juli 2010)

Baelko schrieb:


> War Frank für RG Uni unterwegs? Die waren ziemlich gut platziert.



Ja. Die waren irre schnell unterwegs


----------



## Sabo.g (28. Juli 2010)

Allerseits herzlichen Glückwunsch für die tollen Leistungen.
MFG Sabo


----------



## pixelquantec (28. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch auch von mir. 
Wenn die TAC-Biker regeneriert haben, dann schießen die mit nem 25er Schnitt durch die HaBes.

MFG Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (29. Juli 2010)

Hi, 
wie schaut es mit Sa aus? Ich würde meine Ortskenntnisse anbieten Euch 3Stunden im sportlichen Tempo ohne große Pausen durch den Wald zu führen. 

Treffpunkt also Samstag an der KH 11.00 Uhr

Danach natürlich noch bei Kaffee und Kuchen eine TAC Nachlese

Bis dann
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (29. Juli 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie schaut es mit Sa aus? Ich würde meine Ortskenntnisse anbieten Euch 3Stunden im sportlichen Tempo ohne große Pausen durch den Wald zu führen.
> 
> Treffpunkt also Samstag an der KH 11.00 Uhr
> ...



Hat Willy dich nicht genug gefordert 


Glückwunsch nochmals!!


----------



## werneson (29. Juli 2010)

Dank an alle für die Glückwünsche. Auch Nils hat die TAC trotz Atemwegsinfektion heil überstanden. Die Stimmung bei den Hamburgern war sehr gut und am Gardasee haben wir so richtig gefeiert.
Ich bin am Sa 11:00 Uhr KH auch wieder dabei.
Bis dann Grüße Frank

P.S. ich bin mit Jens aus Hannover für RG Uni Hamburg gefahren


----------



## hoedsch (30. Juli 2010)

Beachtet bitte bei der morgigen Anfahrt zur Kärntner Hütte, dass die B73 komplett gesperrt ist ebenso die AS Heimfeld. Bei Moorburg die A7 zu verlassen um 100 m zurückzulegen hat nach heutigen Berichten ca. 45 Minuten gedauert.

Ich komme morgen übrigens auch mal wieder.


----------



## Sanz (30. Juli 2010)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Beachtet bitte bei der morgigen Anfahrt zur Kärntner Hütte, dass die B73 komplett gesperrt ist ebenso die AS Heimfeld. Bei Moorburg die A7 zu verlassen um 100 m zurückzulegen hat nach heutigen Berichten ca. 45 Minuten gedauert.
> 
> Ich komme morgen übrigens auch mal wieder.



Da Marmstorf auch wohl immer noch gesperrt ist, muß man bis Fleestedt fahren und dann auf der Malfeldstraße und in der Verlängerung den Ehestorfer Heuweg zurück.

Andre


----------



## Sanz (30. Juli 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Hat Willy dich nicht genug gefordert
> 
> 
> Glückwunsch nochmals!!



Danke auch nochmal für die Glückwünsche. Es war ein homogenes Team, hat alles wunderbar geklappt.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## John Rico (30. Juli 2010)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Beachtet bitte bei der morgigen Anfahrt zur Kärntner Hütte, dass die B73 komplett gesperrt ist ebenso die AS Heimfeld. Bei Moorburg die A7 zu verlassen um 100 m zurückzulegen hat nach heutigen Berichten ca. 45 Minuten gedauert.
> 
> Ich komme morgen übrigens auch mal wieder.



B73 komplett gesperrt? Ab wo und bis wohin (komplett bis Cuxhaven kann ja wohl nicht sein)?
Macht es sonst Sinn, ab Harburg die Eißendorfer Straße hoch und dann über den Ehestorfer Heuweg rückwärts zur KH? Oder geht das auch nicht, dann parke ich an der Kuhtrift und komme mit dem Bike zur Hütte.

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand kurz antworten könnte, damit ich morgen pünktlich bin.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (30. Juli 2010)

Von Mariahilf (Moorburger Bogen) bis Waltershofer Str. komplett gesperrt.
Nach heutigen Verhältnissen ist Parken an der Kuhtrift sinnvoll, der andere Weg hätte dich ca. 1h gekostet. Am Samstag kann aber alles viel besser sein.


----------



## Sven7181 (30. Juli 2010)

Moin

nach knapp 2 Wochen leben wie Gott in Frankreich bin ich morgen auch mal wieder dabei.

Also bis morgen -  wen ich den Weg zur KH finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (30. Juli 2010)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Von Mariahilf (Moorburger Bogen) bis Waltershofer Str. komplett gesperrt.
> Nach heutigen Verhältnissen ist Parken an der Kuhtrift sinnvoll, der andere Weg hätte dich ca. 1h gekostet. Am Samstag kann aber alles viel besser sein.



Das würde ja heißen, dass man gar nicht mit dem Auto zur KH kommt. 
Oder geht das nur aus Richtung Stade? Dann könnte man ja auch gut Moorburger Straße, Fürstenmoordamm und Waltershofer Straße fahren (sofern sich da nicht alles staut). Naja, ich werd morgen früh fleißig Radio hören und das dann spontan entscheiden.

Bis morgen!


----------



## Tracer (30. Juli 2010)

hallo jungs!
vielen, vielen dank an alle, die uns die daumen gedrückt haben!
hier noch ein paar eindrücke:

start in füssen, alle noch gut gelaunt






letzte etape richtung riva





am ziel





in regen





in trocken





und hier noch ein paar bilder, damit ihr eines tages euch in dem alpen treibt!















und nun bedanke ich mich an silvi sanz für die ganz, ganz tolle betreung.
andre du warst ein super team partner genauso wie frank als zimmer kamarade.
nils, hat mich grefreut, dass du bis zum ende durchgehalten hast!




willy


----------



## Silvi (2. August 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> [und nun bedanke ich mich an silvi sanz für die ganz, ganz tolle betreung.
> willy



Vielen Dank, für mich war es auch ein tolles Erlebnis die Transalp mal von der anderen Seite zu betrachten. Und das Level für die Betreuung hat Andre bei der Tour-Transalp entsprechend vorgegeben... , so dass mir gar nichts anders übirg blieb 

Silvi


----------



## Baelko (2. August 2010)

Wow, das Bild im Regen ist klasse. Sportfotograf?


----------



## Sanz (2. August 2010)

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen:
Trail hinter dem Almstübl,





[/URL][/IMG]
...immer noch Trail nach dem Almstübel,





[/URL][/IMG]
...schönstes Wetter,





[/URL][/IMG]
...auch mal wieder Schneefelder,





[/URL][/IMG]
... Trails mit Aussicht,





[/URL][/IMG]
...die Meute hetzt,





[/URL][/IMG]
...und mein Teampartner mit dem ich eine solche Sache gern wiederholen würde. Es war alles dabei, einfach perfekt.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sven7181 (3. August 2010)

schöne Bilder


Danke nochmal für die schöne Runde am Samstag - mal was Neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (3. August 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> schöne Bilder
> 
> 
> Danke nochmal für die schöne Runde am Samstag - mal was Neues.



Schön, daß du durchgehalten hast nach 2 wöchiger Urlaubspause. Wir waren 52 km sehr wellig  mit einem Schnitt von knapp über 17 unterwegs.

Bis Samstag
Andre


----------



## Sanz (3. August 2010)

Baelko schrieb:


> Wow, das Bild im Regen ist klasse. Sportfotograf?



Ja. Der konzentrierte starre Blick resultierte hauptsächilch aus der Temperatur von 11°C. Unten waren noch 30°C.

Andre


----------



## Sven7181 (3. August 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Schön, daß du durchgehalten hast nach 2 wöchiger Urlaubspause.




Der Gedanke an den Kaffee und Kuche hat mich motiviert 


Also bis Samstag


----------



## Baelko (3. August 2010)

Jungs, wie wäre es denn mal mit einem Camp im Harz? Bin gerade dabei was zu organisieren.

- Individuelle Anreise an einem Freitag am Nachmittag/Abend (in meinen Galaxy passen 4 Leute mit Material)

- Zwei Touren a 5 Stunden, (Samstag/Sonntag) geführt von zwei guides aus Goslar, oder selbst organisiert 

- mittlere Kondition ausreichend, hoher Trailanteil

- ÜN/Frühstück in einem kleinen Hotel im Harz (wohl doch im Ostharz, im Westen sind die Unterkünfte grauenhaft) 

- Gemeinsames Abendessen am Samstag (3 Gang Menue inkl 2 Getränke)

- Am Nachmittag (Samstag und Sonntag) nach der Tour sollte es ein kleines Büffet mit Obst/Müsli/Kuchen/Nudeln geben

- Termin WE 24. - 26. September oder erstes Oktober WE

Kosten: ca 129,- bis 149,- pro Nase im Einzelzimmer

Ääh, ist keine gewerbliche Anzeige oder Butterfahrt. Einige kennen mich ja.... 

Was macht Nils....ich habe noch kein Lebenszeichen von ihm bekommen seit er zurück in Bergedorf ist.


----------



## John Rico (3. August 2010)

Ich finde das Regenbild auch faszinierend, wirklich genial!

Und auch von mir nochmal danke an Andre für die schöne und ungewöhnliche Tour am Samstag und die nette Runde hinterher! Ich fand es wirklich schade, dass ich danach so früh weg musste. Aber wenigstens haben meine Eltern jetzt neue Fahrräder. 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Silvi (4. August 2010)

Baelko schrieb:


> Jungs, wie wäre es denn mal mit einem Camp im Harz? Bin gerade dabei was zu organisieren.
> 
> - Individuelle Anreise an einem Freitag am Nachmittag/Abend (in meinen Galaxy passen 4 Leute mit Material)
> 
> ...




Hallo Carsten,

gute Idee. Wobei Andre und ich das erste Oktoberwochenende extrem bevorzugen. 
Nils lebt, habe ihn am Samstag Kuchen bei uns essen sehen... 

Silvi


----------



## degloe (4. August 2010)

Moin Bikers!
(Und stille Mitleser, auch mal in die Harburger Berge wollen...)


Ich hatte ja vor 2 Seiten schonmal angefragt, ob ihr mich mit nem Crossrad auch mal auf ne Tour mitnehmen würdet.
Gestern wollt ich ursprünglich mitfahren, wovon mit im DOD-Thread aber erstmal abgeraten wurde.


Cyclon schrieb:


> Crossrad ...  ungünstige Vorraussetzungen ...
> 
> 1. du guckst dich mal auf eigene Faust ein bisschen in den Harburger Bergen, vielleicht auch der Fischbeker Heide um (fahr z.B. mal den Trail vom oberen Ende des Segelflugplatzes runter bis unten auf die Straße hinter der ehem. Kaserne; und, vom Parkplatz unten im Fischbektal, los auf dem X-Weg wieder hoch zum Ausgangspunkt). Dabei wirst sehen, ob dein Rad und deine Kondition zumindest für die Gegend geeignet sind.
> ...



Da das ganze mit der Dienstagstour ja nicht viel zu tun hat, werde ich meinen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht jetzt hier posten.

Los ging es für mich am Scharlbargstieg.
Nach der Fliegerschule bin ich irgendwie vom richtigen Weg abgekommen und zu weit in Richtung des ehemaligen Kasernengeländes geraten. Sandloch. Ständig versackt, überhaupt nicht vorwärts gekommen, das hat richtig Kraft gekostet. Irgendwo auf halber Höhe der Start/Landebahn bin ich dann auf den richtigen Weg gekommen, der auch sofort gut fahrbar war. Ich hatte mir ne größere Runde vorgenommen, also bin ich, als ich auf den X-Weg getroffen bin, bis zum Karlsstein weitergefahren.
Klasse Trail, knackige Anstiege (für meine Verhältnisse zumindest) und ständig auf und ab. Nebebei auf einigen Abfahrten noch relativ verwurzelt.
Auf dem Rückweg bin ich dann den "N"-Hinweisen gefolgt. Naja, schade um die Höhenmeter, die ich auf der breiten Schotterstrasse verheizt habe. Als ich gerade die Wanderkarte wieder auspacken wollte, weil mir die Schotterstrasse zu blöd wurde, ging der "N"-Weg gegenüber in nen Trail über .
Weiter bis ins Fischbektal, rüber auf den X-Weg, Ende am Parkplatz am Scharlbarg.

Abgesehen von 1-2 Anstiegen waren für mich alle fahrbar, auch wenn man die durchs größere Rad längere Übersetzung schon deutlich merkt.
Die Abfahrten bin ich alle gefahren, auch wenn mir mein Hinterrad manchmal etwas leid tat.

Fazit:
Ca. 1,5h reine Fahrzeit (+ "Pause" für Karte gucken)
20km, Schnitt 14,x (kann nur an der Schotterstrasse liegen)

Das war mal ne richtig schöne Tour!
Nächstes mal dann wohl ohne im Sandloch zu versacken, wahrscheinlich dann auch n bisschen länger.

Werd mir auch nächste Woche oder so n neues Handy kaufen (mit GPS), dann kanns weitergehen 

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## John Rico (4. August 2010)

Hi Dennis!

Wie ich dir schon geschrieben habe und dir Kono gestern am Ende ja auch bestätigt hat, solltest du es einfach mal austesten. Wie du hier und im DOD Thread ja sehen kannst, fahren wir zwischen 35 und 50 km mit bis zu 1000 Hm und einem Schnitt zwischen 14,x und 16,x.
Ich würde dir aber (trotz der kritischen Stimmen gestern) erstmal die Dienstagsrunde emfehlen, da die Samstagsrunde i.d.R. schneller ist, vor allem im Moment. Wie schon gesagt, Aussteigen geht ja immer, du wirst nicht allein zurück gelassen und zumindest irgendwo hin gebracht, von wo aus du alleine zurück findest.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## degloe (4. August 2010)

Hi Sven!

War sinnvoll, danke 

Ich werde, wenn die Zeit es zulässt, einfach noch n paarmal fahren.
Mal sehen, wie weit ich so an eure Werte rankomme.
Hab mir aus den beiden Threads die paar gpx-Files mal geladen, werd die ab nächster Woche wohl verwenden können.

Wenns ich dann soweit bin, muss ich mal sehen, ob es Dienstags noch hell genug ist. 

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Baelko (4. August 2010)

Silvi schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> gute Idee. Wobei Andre und ich das erste Oktoberwochenende extrem bevorzugen.
> Nils lebt, habe ihn am Samstag Kuchen bei uns essen sehen...
> ...


 
.......Nils lebt...! Ich denke der ist jetzt wohl in einem anderen Forum unterwegs. Mit dem neuen bike bestimmt in dem Forum für die leichten Teile...Leicht Bums oder wie das heißt  

.......Der angekündigte Kuchen am letzten Samstag hat mich auch gereizt. Ich muß aber erstmal wieder fit werden. Nächsten Samstag habe ich meinen Stand mit den Cotic Bikes auf dem EBM in Seiffen. Da wird es auch wieder nichts mit biken

.......Oktober würde sicherlich auch gehen. Wobei ich denke das es im Oktober im Harz schon "herbstlich" werden könnte. Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem netten Quartier. Sollte ja zumindest auch eine Sauna und ein gutes Restaurant haben. Was ist denn mit dem WE 10. - 12. September?

.......in die Alpen würdet ihr wohl nicht noch mal fahren wollen, oder? 

Hm....ein bissel off topic, aber die "Camp im Harz" Frage war ja an alle Harburger gerichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (4. August 2010)

[email protected]

Meld mich dann auch endlich mal wieder zu Wort...

So langsam ist die Seele von der TAC+Gardasee nachgereist und angekommen in HH,nicht nur der Körper!
Das war für mich ein Hammererlebnis trotz Erkältung auf der halben Strecke,das ich mein Lebtag nicht mehr vergesen werde und das härteste was ich je aufm Bike gemacht habe(Besonders die Königsetappe)!
Die ganzen Eindrücke(Landschaft+Natur,Menschen+andere Mentalitäten,der ganze TAC-Tross)haben meine Sinne so überreizt im positiven,das ich ne Weile brauchte+brauchen werde um diese zu verarbeiten!
Aber eins ist sicher,ohne die Menschen und Freunde die dabei waren,hätt ich es persönlich weder mental noch körperlich nie überstanden,auch wenns nicht so ganz paßte mit meinem Teampartner,aber so ist das bei einem"Blind Date"und auch ne andere Geschichte!
Außerdem ist es das schönste diese Erlebnisse mit Freunden zu teilen!
Ganz besonderen herzlichen Dank an Andre+Silvi,das ich mit euch die beiden Tage nach der TAC am Gardasee genießen durfte und ihr mich wieder mitgenommen habt und an Frank fürs mithinnehmen!

Werd in Kürze auch noch ein paar Sportograf Pics einstellen+kleinere Berichte dazu schreiben...
Meine Geldruckmaschine stockt grad nur etwas ....waren kostspielige 10 Tage,aber jeden Cent Wert!

@Carsten:Ne du,die Zeiten mir"Edelschrott"ans Rad zu schrauben und Geld zu verbrennen sind endgültig vorbei!Seit der TAC weiß ich was hält und was nicht!Hab auch kein Nerv mehr nach jeder Runde am Rad zu schrauben....
Hab Kurz vorher noch den Vorbau/Stütze+Lenker gegen bewährte Syntace-Komponenten ausgetauscht!Nicht das die Carbonteile nicht gehalten hätten,aber bei nem Sturz wärs unter Umständen vorbei gewesen!
Ich&Willy haben bei der TAC außerdem etwas mitleidig die Scott/Trek/Cube-Servicestände beobachtet,wie sie bis in die Nacht die Bikes der Teilnehmer geserviced haben und festgestellt,das ein Liteville einfach kein Service braucht und auch so funktioniert!
Außer abspritzen und die Kette/Dämper/Gabel schmieren war nix zu machen,keinerlei Defekte außer nen geplatzten Latexschlauch,hätt ich auch nicht gedacht!!Ein Hoch auf die RaceKings!!

Eins aber dennoch:Es ist fast unglaublich,aber ich hab mir kurz vor der TAC das Schaltwerk in Geesthacht abgerissen und just bin ich wieder hier reiß ich es mir erneut,diesmal in Aumühle ab...,die ganze TAC nix....aber besser so als anders!


Sehr schöne Idee mit dem Harz,da wär ich dabei!Wobei ich denke das wirs nicht so spät machen sollten,Oktober kann wettertechnisch ja schon kritisch werden im Harz....

Bist du am 21.in Buchholz beim Rennen?Ich denke spätestens da werden wir uns sehen,weil ich mit Willy da sein werde!

In die Alpen würd ich persönlich jederzeit wieder fahren wollen,auch jetzt...hab mich irgendwie verliebt....vermiß irgendwie die langen Anstiege!

Letzten Samstag waren ja fast nur Finisher am Start(Außer Willy,der schmerzlich vermißt wurde),zum Leidwesen einiger Mitfahrer wurde ein etwas höheres Tempo angeschlagen,wohl aber unbewußt(Jaja,der Höheneffekt)!Aber es wurde auch etwas provoziert(Gell Sven?)!
Das war mal eine etwas andere,viel schönere extrem traillastige Runde,mit mir zu 2/3 noch unbekannten Trails,sehrsehr geil....danke dir Andre fürs guiden und für die Gastfreundschaft hinterher,das rundet alles immer noch sehr schön ab!Das bringt immer wieder so einen Spaß mit euch!Danke auch an Frank für das mitnehmen!

An dieser Stelle,wie siehts aus mit Samstag mal hier bei mir in Bergedorf?
Dacht da an die Geestkante,Richtung Krümmel,sind so 50-60km mit ca.900hm!
Tempo eher sportlicher....
Treffpunkt würd ich um 12:00 hier vorschlagen:http://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-8...c=A&ved=0CH0QpQY&sa=X&ei=-X9ZTN2fMon9OfjZsa0B
Dort ist ein Parkplatz und das Billtalstadion ganz am Ende des Reinbeker Wegs,nicht zu übersehen!

Hinterher könnten wir noch nett ein Käffchen+Kuchen in Bergedorf im La Note trinken gehen oder bei mir im Garten,wie ihr möchtet!Für Kaffee und Kuchen+Getränke wär dann gesorgt,für den Fall,das wirs bei mir machen....

Wetter soll gut werden!


Also wie is,meldert euch würd mich sehr freuen!

Grüße

Nilsi


----------



## hoedsch (5. August 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> ... zum Leidwesen einiger Mitfahrer wurde ein etwas höheres Tempo angeschlagen ...


Och, mit hängender Zunge ging das dann doch.


----------



## Baelko (5. August 2010)

Hi Nils, welcome back!

Das mit dem Leichtbau Material ist nur eine kleine Spitze, nicht ernst gemeint

Da ich auch gern mal die TAC fahren wollte, vielleicht im nächsten Jahr, höre ich immer gern Berichte, auch über das liebe Material. Habe tausend Fragen.... braucht man ein fully, wie wichtig ist Fahrtechnik vs Kondition, Regeneration auf einem Etappenrennen, welche Bremsen, Reifen etc. Ist aber alles off topic in diesem thread.

*Wer von den "Harburgern" hätte grundsätzlich noch Interesse an einem Harz Wochenende mit geführten Touren? Bitte schickt mir eine PM mit privater email, dann werde ich hier nicht mehr den thread vollspamen.*

*Oder meldet euch bei [email protected]*
*oder auf www.eaven-cycles.com*


----------



## Tracer (5. August 2010)

hola amigos!
nun habe ich mich von der transalp erholt und habe wieder lust in dem habes zu biken!
also, samstag 07.08, 11 uhr, kärntner hütte!
würde gern eine lange tour +/-45km. tempo so um die 16,5km/h. danach was trinken gehen, vielleicht mc oder warum dem nicht auch in der k.h.?
also bis samstag, freue mich!
willy


----------



## Deleted 15311 (5. August 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle,wie siehts aus mit Samstag 07.08.mal hier bei mir in Bergedorf?
> Dacht da an die Geestkante,Richtung Krümmel,sind so 50-60km mit ca.900hm!
> Tempo eher sportlicher....
> Treffpunkt würd ich um 12:00 hier vorschlagen:http://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-8...c=A&ved=0CH0QpQY&sa=X&ei=-X9ZTN2fMon9OfjZsa0B
> ...




Hey Willy du Eierkopp
Nicht gelesen?


Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sanz (5. August 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Hey Willy du Eierkopp
> Nicht gelesen?
> 
> 
> ...



Ich schwimme mit dem Strom

Andre


----------



## Tracer (5. August 2010)

Baelko schrieb:


> Da ich auch gern mal die TAC fahren wollte, vielleicht im nächsten Jahr, höre ich immer gern Berichte, auch über das liebe Material. Habe tausend Fragen.... braucht man ein fully, wie wichtig ist Fahrtechnik vs Kondition, Regeneration auf einem Etappenrennen, welche Bremsen, Reifen etc. Ist aber alles off topic in diesem thread.


 
hi carsten!
auch wenn das thema nicht hier passt, sind vielleicht viele fahrer die mit fahren bzw. passive fahrer, die gerne die tac fahren möchten!
ein fully braucht man nicht unbedingt. ein hardtail mit einem großen, voluminösen reifen, wie der race king von continantal und mit weniger als 2 bar, so schafft es dem biker genug komfort. gleichzeitig sollte aber nicht nur der rumpf gut trainiert sein, sondern auch die arme.
ich bevorzuge aber lieber das fully, denn nach dem langen bergauf kommt die belohnung bergab und mit dem fully macht es viel mehr spass und macht noch ein wenig reserven. mit dem hardtail muss man immer wieder eine kniebeuge-position einnehmen, mit dem fully kann ich einfach sitzen bleiben.
aber mehr als fahrtechnik brauchst du kondition. einmal in der woche sollte man eine lange strasseneinheit von ca. 6std. einbauen. wenn es zu technisch wird, kannst du gegebenenfalls schieben. du würdest dich wundern, wie viele teilnehmer bergab schieben.
eine massage würde ich dir pro tag empfehlen. das kann man vorweg buchen. nicht immer umbedingt für die beine, sondern eher für den nacken, schultergürtel und kreuzbereich.
eine 180 bremsscheibe vorne und 160 hinten reichen aus. ich habe aber sogar eine 180 hinten. ich will mich 100% auf die bremse verlassen, auch wenn ich durch das starkes gefälle (-31%) die bremse dauerhaft zu habe.
ah ganz wichtig, ergonomische griffe, so wie sattel und noch wichtiger sitzcreme, frag mal nils!
was auch ganz wichtig ist, welche art von riegeln du verträgst oder nicht, gel oder riegel? beides! auch nicht zu vergessen ist, der recovery shake. jeder von uns hatte seine bevorzugte variation.
gewöhnt dich vor weg auch mit ohropacks zu schlafen. denn haufig sind die hotels bzw pensionszimmer an der strasse! camp würde für mich nicht in frage kommen.
ein gutem schloss nicht vergessen und vielleicht noch einem kabel verlängerung um das rad in einem garage pfeile zu ketten.
ok, ich glaube das reicht!
willy


----------



## Deleted 15311 (5. August 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Ich schwimme mit dem Strom
> 
> Andre



Toter Fisch?

Lg Nilsi


----------



## Deleted 15311 (5. August 2010)

[email protected]

*Nochmal konkreter:*

Samstag 07.08.mal hier bei mir in Bergedorf!
Dacht da an die Geestkante,Richtung Krümmel,sind so 50-60km mit ca.900hm!
Tempo eher sportlicher....
Treffpunkt *12:00* hier: :http://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-8&...2fMon9OfjZsa0B
Dort ist ein Parkplatz und das Billtalstadion ganz am Ende des Reinbeker Wegs,nicht zu übersehen!

Hinterher könnten wir noch nett ein Käffchen+Kuchen in Bergedorf im La Note trinken gehen oder bei mir im Garten,wie ihr möchtet!Für Kaffee und Kuchen+Getränke wär dann gesorgt,für den Fall,das wirs bei mir machen....

Wetter soll gut werden!

Also wie is,meldet euch würd mich sehr freuen!

*Wichtig:Bitte sagt unbedingt bescheid ob ihr kommt bis Samstag 07.08.11:00,damit keiner umsonst dasteht und zwecks Kucheneinkauf(Besorg morgens frischen Butterkuchen..),wenn hier keiner zusagt fahr ich direkt von mir aus los&ggf.später!
*
Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (6. August 2010)

Mir ist das relativ egal, ich spiel wie Andre toter Fisch. 

Wobei mir Harburg vielleicht lieber wäre, wenn ihr eine "sportliche" Runde ankündigt, da ich mich dort jederzeit ausklinken kann. 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Baelko (6. August 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hi carsten!
> ...ein fully braucht man nicht unbedingt. ein hardtail mit einem großen, voluminösen reifen, wie der race king von continantal und mit weniger als 2 bar, so schafft es dem biker genug komfort.....
> willy



Habt ihr eigentlich viele 29er gesehen? In den Streckenprofilen habe ich gesehen das die Etappen eigentlich immer mehr als 60% Asphalt, Radwege und Alpen-Kieswege haben. Bei manchen Etappen sogar 80%. Das müßte doch mit einem 29er richtig gut laufen?

Viel Spaß am Samstag. Ich fahr gleich nach Seiffen.
http://www.erzgebirgs-bike-marathon.de/


----------



## Sanz (6. August 2010)

Baelko schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich viele 29er gesehen? In den Streckenprofilen habe ich gesehen das die Etappen eigentlich immer mehr als 60% Asphalt, Radwege und Alpen-Kieswege haben. Bei manchen Etappen sogar 80%. Das müßte doch mit einem 29er richtig gut laufen?
> 
> Viel Spaß am Samstag. Ich fahr gleich nach Seiffen.
> http://www.erzgebirgs-bike-marathon.de/



29er waren weniger als 3% am Start. Manchmal hat man halt eins gesehen.
Wichtiger für gutes Durchkommen ist effizientes Training für lange Bergauffahrten (Malle in der zweiten Woche) und Techniktraining für die Trails (Deister). Ich bin mit Hardtail gefahren und habe es von den 8 Tagen an nur 2 Tagen an jeweils Streckenabschnitten mit 30 Minuten "bereut". Ich würde wieder mit Hardtail fahren. Was auffiel, waren die extrem häufigen Platten nach ruppigen Abfahrten bei Mitstreitern. Nils, Willy und ich sind mit Latex und Race King anscheinend sehr gut bedient gewesen

Andre


----------



## Sanz (6. August 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> [email protected]
> 
> *Nochmal konkreter:*
> 
> ...



Das ist mir zu lang, zu hoch und zu schnell,

aber wie gesagt, ich schwimme mit dem Strom und werde bei entsprechender Gruppenstärke kommen.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## werneson (6. August 2010)

Hallo Leute!
Nils ich glaube durch deine AnkÃ¼ndigung, dass sportliches Tempo gefahren werden soll, hast Du es dir versaut. Ansonsten finde ich die MaÃnahme, die Sa-Tour mal an die Geestkante zu verlegen sehr gut und ich wÃ¤re dabei. Kaffee und Kuchen wÃ¼rde ich dann gerne bei dir im Garten genieÃen, um auch endlich mal deinen berÃ¼hmten Kaffee zu probieren.
Also hier noch mal der Aufruf an alle. Gebt Euch einen Ruck und meldet Euch bei der âNils-Tourâ an. Auch hier im SÃ¼dosten von Hamburg kann man sehr gut fahren. 
WÃ¤re ja sonst auch sehr enttÃ¤uschend, wenn keiner dem Vorschlag von Nils folgen sollte.

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns morgen in Bergedorf,
GrÃ¼Ãe Frank
P.S. Willy erst alles durchlesen, bevor Du hier Gegentouren anbietest.


----------



## John Rico (6. August 2010)

Meine Antwort war auch nicht generell gegen eine Tour im Südosten! Ganz im Gegenteil, ich würde gerne mal wieder im Sachsenwald biken und es wäre ein Tapentenwechsel zu den Touren in den HaBes. 
Aber ich war die Woche nicht so richtig fit und will am Sonntag wahrscheinlich noch mal auf die Straße, daher wären mir morgen die HaBes lieber.
Können wir uns sonst darauf einigen, dasss wir morgen von der KH starten und beim nächsten Mal auf Kaffee und Kuchen in Nils Garten zurückkommen?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crasher-mike (6. August 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Aber ich war die Woche nicht so richtig fit und will am Sonntag wahrscheinlich noch mal auf die Straße, daher wären mir morgen die HaBes lieber.



Ich wäre dabei. Mit "sportlich" habe ich es gerade nicht so. Vorzugsweise mit Start gegen 12:00-13:00.

Falls das zu spaet ist, dreh ich alternativ im Laufe des Tages eine Runde via Garmin


----------



## Tracer (6. August 2010)

na gut!
dann morgen um 11 uhr bergedorf!
nach dem ich 11 jahre fast jedes wochenende in bergedorf gefahren bin, bin ich einbisschen bergorf beschädig (kannte schon jedem stein und wurzel in und auswendig)!

p.s.: die runde in bergedorf sind konditionell nicht so anstreng wie in den habes!


----------



## trmk3 (6. August 2010)

Moin Moin, 
nach langer Abwesenheit würde ich morgen gerne eine Runde mitdrehen.
Könnt ihr mir noch den genauen Startpunkt nennen? Mit dem Link von Google maps komme ich nicht recht weiter.
Gruß Arne


----------



## Tracer (6. August 2010)

Baelko schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich viele 29er gesehen? In den Streckenprofilen habe ich gesehen das die Etappen eigentlich immer mehr als 60% Asphalt, Radwege und Alpen-Kieswege haben. Bei manchen Etappen sogar 80%. Das müßte doch mit einem 29er richtig gut laufen?
> 
> Viel Spaß am Samstag. Ich fahr gleich nach Seiffen.
> http://www.erzgebirgs-bike-marathon.de/



hey carsten!
wie andre sagte, es waren ein paar ausländische biker mit 29er unterwegs.
habe zwei davon gefragt, ob die zufrieden sind! die meinten nur, mein nächstes bike wird wieder ein 26ger sein!

und herzlichen glückwunsch, deine rahmen sind auf der internetseite der bike sport news zu sehen!

http://www.bikesportnews.de/home/detailansicht-home/artikel/englischer-kult-cotic-rahmen-jetzt-in-deutschland.html


----------



## Catsoft (6. August 2010)

Was denn nu? 11 oder 12 in Bergedorf. Wenns nicht zu schnell wird komm ich euch entgegen.

Robert


----------



## John Rico (6. August 2010)

Fahren jetzt alle in Bergedorf?
Dann bräuchte ich auch den genauen Treffpunkt, ist das der Parkplatz südlich vom roten Fußballplatz am Ende des Reinbeker Wegs?

Ich melde mich dann morgen früh noch mal, ob ich dabei bin.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sanz (6. August 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Fahren jetzt alle in Bergedorf?



Ja, ich bringe auch noch ein Mädchen mit.

Treffpunkt habe ich mir jetzt entsprechend des Vorschlages von Nils mit 12.00 Uhr am Parkplatz vermerkt.

Bis morgen Andre


----------



## Deleted 15311 (7. August 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Fahren jetzt alle in Bergedorf?
> Dann bräuchte ich auch den genauen Treffpunkt, ist das der Parkplatz südlich vom roten Fußballplatz am Ende des Reinbeker Wegs?
> 
> Ich melde mich dann morgen früh noch mal, ob ich dabei bin.
> ...



[email protected]

Joh,sehr schön...das freut mich!

Ja genau,das ist der...dort ist auch das Luisengymnasium http://maps.google.de/maps/place?oe...ar=Bergedorf,+Hamburg&cid=1413571097245693655 und ein Wasserturm,nicht zu verfehlen!
Der Fußballplatz ist meines Wissens nach aber nicht mehr so rot,das war mal,ist jetztn Kunstrasen,wenn ich mich nicht irre....das ist übrigens das sagenumwobene Billtalstadion,das zweitgrößte Hamburgs!

Bis morgen

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (7. August 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu lang, zu hoch und zu schnell,
> 
> aber wie gesagt, ich schwimme mit dem Strom und werde bei entsprechender Gruppenstärke kommen.
> 
> ...



Wat....Andre,du enttäuscht mich!
Aber jetzt hast ja keine Wahl mehr und mußt mit nach Bergedorf schwimmen nach Franks Intervention....
Wird aber schwierig die Elbe rauf gegen den Strom!

Ich freu mich auf euch!
Bis morgen

Lg Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (7. August 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> na gut!
> dann morgen um 11 uhr bergedorf!
> nach dem ich 11 jahre fast jedes wochenende in bergedorf gefahren bin, bin ich einbisschen bergorf beschädig (kannte schon jedem stein und wurzel in und auswendig)!
> 
> p.s.: die runde in bergedorf sind konditionell nicht so anstreng wie in den habes!




Hey Willy

*12:00!!*

Das,glaub ich,lag/liegt aber eindeutig nicht an den Steinen und Wurzeln hier...da spielen die Mitfahrer auch ne große Rolle!

Bis morgen,ich freu mich!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (7. August 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Was denn nu? 11 oder 12 in Bergedorf. Wenns nicht zu schnell wird komm ich euch entgegen.
> 
> Robert



Hey Robert

12:00....du weißt wo?

Sehr schön,das wird ne feine Runde!
Das gibt Butterkuchen satt und den besten Kaffee der Welt.....

Top Wetter ist auch schon bestellt,also was soll noch passieren?

Bis gleich

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (7. August 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Ja, ich bringe auch noch ein Mädchen mit.
> 
> Treffpunkt habe ich mir jetzt entsprechend des Vorschlages von Nils mit 12.00 Uhr am Parkplatz vermerkt.
> 
> Bis morgen Andre



Jetzt machst du mich aber neugierig....
Bin gespannt!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sven7181 (7. August 2010)

dann bis gleich


----------



## Catsoft (7. August 2010)

Denke schon. Bin aufs Hansa gegangen, da waren später einige Kurse an der Lui.


----------



## trmk3 (7. August 2010)

Ich mache mich auch auf den Weg nach Bergedorf und freue mich total auf die Tour. 
Hoffentlich kann mir der Hamburger Litevillepirat weiterhelfen (Gebrauchtanschaffung geplant)

Gruß Arne


----------



## John Rico (7. August 2010)

Danke für die Wegbeschreibung, ich schaffe es aber heute zeitlich doch nicht.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und dann bis in zwei Wochen in Buchholz. (Es sei denn, jemand kommt nächsten Sonntag zum Anfeuern an die 100 km Strecke )

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sanz (8. August 2010)

So, das war mal was anders abseits der Harburge Berge. Sehr gute Strecke und vor allem Bier, Kaffee und Kunchen danach bei Nils waren hervorragend. Vielen Dank noch mal.

Silvi und Andre


----------



## Sven7181 (8. August 2010)

Jo war echt mal lustig. 

Die Strecke war für mich schon bekannt, daher keine Überraschung allerdings das nachdem fahren war eine Überraschung. Echt leckerer Kuchen und top Milchkaffee.


DANKE NILS


bis die Tage


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. August 2010)

MoinMoin

Danke euch,das ihr alle da wart,hat mich wirklich sehr gefreut und viel Spaß gemacht!!
JaJa,auch auf der anderen Seite der Elbe kann man biken.....

Beim guiden hab ich allerdings noch lernbedarf,wie ich festgestellt habe!Ich hoffe das könnt ihr mir nachsehen und ich bekomm deswegen keinen negativen Eintrag hier im Forum?Dafür hab ich mir ja bei der Streckenwahl Mühe gegeben und bei der Bewirtung...das gute Wetter hatt ich außerdem auch extra für euch bestellt!

So eine Runde danach find ich immer sehr schön,da kann man noch zusammen resümieren und relaxen!Mach ich sehr gern wieder,hat mir viel Freude gemacht,ich hoffe euch auch....

Bis bald im Wald

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (9. August 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hey carsten!
> ...und herzlichen glückwunsch, deine rahmen sind auf der internetseite der bike sport news zu sehen!
> 
> http://www.bikesportnews.de/home/de...r-kult-cotic-rahmen-jetzt-in-deutschland.html


 
Danke, die Fotos hat BSN in Regensburg in der Redaktion geschossen. Die sind ganz gut geworden. Der Bericht ist etwas umständlich zu finden auf der WEB Seite. Aber du hast ja auch geschafft!


----------



## Sven7181 (11. August 2010)

da der Winter ja bald kommt - wir sieht es aus mit einer Tour im Deister?

müssen ja nicht ein ganze WE dort verbringen - wird ehh schwer alle unter einen Hut zu kriegen - also einfach einen Samstag?


----------



## pixelquantec (11. August 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> da der Winter ja bald kommt - wir sieht es aus mit einer Tour im Deister?
> 
> müssen ja nicht ein ganze WE dort verbringen - wird ehh schwer alle unter einen Hut zu kriegen - also einfach einen Samstag?


 
Klingt gut. Aber wie wär´s mit Harz. Falls sich jemand dort gut auskennt. Ich bin Sonntag aus den Alpen zurück gekommen und hätte gern schöne lange Trails bergab. 
Forststraße rauf und Trails runter.

Ich könnte evtl. einen Sprinter vom Arbeitgeber kostenlos bekommen. Da würden auch genug Bikes reinpassen.

21.08.2010 ??


----------



## Baelko (12. August 2010)

Ich hatte ja auch einen Terminvorschlag für den Harz abgegeben. Allerdings erst für Ende September...WE 24./26.

Aber irgendwie würde ich auch gern nochmal in die Alpen....Anfang Oktober oder so.

Kennt jemand diese Veranstaltung? Eigentlich eine klasse Idee. Und natürlich für Lightville Jünger mit "überragendem Fahrkönnen" eine Pflichtveranstaltung
http://www.trailtrophy.eu/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=1&lang=en


----------



## flansch09 (12. August 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> wir sieht es aus mit einer Tour im Deister?


Ich bin dabei! 

Einen Track der letzten Tour im Deister anhand dem ich guiden könnte habe ich auch.
Samstag 21.8. würd mir passen

@pixelquantec: Die Trails sind auch hier schön lang.


----------



## Tracer (12. August 2010)

hey jungs!
was ist mit samstag?
falls jemand lust hast ein paar runden im schönste revier norddeutschland zu drehen, dann sehen wir uns am samstag um 11uhr vor der kärntner hütte.
locker runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (12. August 2010)

flansch09 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!
> 
> Einen Track der letzten Tour im Deister anhand dem ich guiden könnte habe ich auch.
> Samstag 21.8. würd mir passen



Du willst doch nicht etwa genau am Tag des Buchholzer MTB-Rennens eine Gegenveranstaltung im Deister planen, oder? 
Am 21.08. sehen wir uns doch alle in Buchholz zum fröhlichen Durch-den-Standtpark-jagen-und-hinterher-nett-beisammensitzen!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (13. August 2010)

Genau!!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sven7181 (13. August 2010)

21.8 passt mir auch nicht 


kann weder nach Buchholz noch überhaupt biken - muss beim Umzug helfen


----------



## John Rico (13. August 2010)

Da ich mal wieder passend krank geworden bin, habe ich einen Startplatz für die Cyclassics (100 km) über, s. hier.
Etwas OT, aber vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Interesse.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## peterbe (13. August 2010)

Ach Svenni, was machst du immer für Sachen? ich wähnte dich schon auf dem Postest bei den Amateuren. So aber denn gute Besserung. Das wir uns mal wieder auf dem Trail sehen.

Peter


----------



## de_reu (13. August 2010)

flansch09 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!
> 
> Einen Track der letzten Tour im Deister anhand dem ich guiden könnte habe ich auch.
> Samstag 21.8. würd mir passen
> ...



Deister finde ich cool; wäre ggf. auch dabei... CU de


----------



## John Rico (13. August 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ach Svenni, was machst du immer für Sachen? ich wähnte dich schon auf dem Postest bei den Amateuren. So aber denn gute Besserung. Das wir uns mal wieder auf dem Trail sehen.
> 
> Peter



Ich weiß zwar nicht, was ein Po*s*test ist, das Podest kannst du aber nicht gemeint haben! 
Nene, zwischen mir und den Schnellen liegen Welten (oder um die 10 km/h ...). Das musste ich am letzten Sonntag recht schmerzlich erfahren.
Willst du nicht für mich einspringen? Du müsstest doch jetzt fit sein und kannst mir mal zeigen, wie man vorne mitfährt. 

Ist zwar ärgerlich, aber Hauptsache ich bin nächstes WE wieder fit, Buchholz will ich nicht auch noch ausfallen lassen müssen!


----------



## peterbe (14. August 2010)

Ich sollte aufhören, auf der Tastatur des IPhones zu tippen. Zu viele Fehler... Aber Cyclassics? Ne, hab ich einmal mitgemacht, 150 km, war mir zu gefährlich, schon nach 15 km haben viele Hobby-Rennfahrer vor falschem Ehrgeiz auf der Fresse gelegen oder andere zum stürzen gebracht. Am krassesten war die alte Elbbrücke nach Harburg, wo über über den Mittelbordstein zwischen den beiden Fahrspuren die Hobby-Ulles im T-Mobile-Trikot reihenweise sich abgeschossen haben. Da mach ich doch lieber eine gemütliche Trail-Tour über den Seevewanderweg in die Lüneburger Heide...


----------



## Sanz (14. August 2010)

Baelko schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja auch einen Terminvorschlag für den Harz abgegeben. Allerdings erst für Ende September...WE 24./26.
> 
> Aber irgendwie würde ich auch gern nochmal in die Alpen....Anfang Oktober oder so.
> 
> ...



Die ist doch schon in der Vergangenheit, denk in die Zukunft

Das Revier ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut, wird in entsprechenden Foren oft als Alternative zum Gardasee benannt. Wir waren schon öfter dort. Du bist im Dreiländereck (A-I-CH) und kannst Trails mit sehr verschiedenen Untergrüden fahren. 2 bis 3 Trails davon tauchen auch immer wieder in irgendwelchen Top Ten Listen von Bikemagazinen auf.

Hier was aktuelles aus dieser Gegend:
http://http://www.bikereldorado.com/bikereldorado_testival.php

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Tracer (14. August 2010)

es war eine nette tour heute!
hier ein paar eindrücke!

sven in aktion, er ist heute wie eine rakete gestartet. ich dachte nur, oha, wenn er das tempo durchhält wird es aber sau anstreng sein!











felix ist wie immer sehr konstant gefahren, aber seid dem er sein spezi enduro hat, fährt er bergab wie ein geisteskranke





saludos
willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (14. August 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hey jungs!
> was ist mit samstag?
> falls jemand lust hast ein paar runden im schönste revier norddeutschland zu drehen, dann sehen wir uns am samstag um 11uhr vor der kärntner hütte.
> locker runde!




So dann mal die Daten der "lockeren Runde":

- 34,42km
- 16,8 km/h Schnitt - ich glaub Willy war sogar über 17
- 49,04km/h max. 
- 916 Hm

Nur gut das ich meinen Pulsgurt vergessen hab - das nächste Mal machen wir aber ne sportliche Runde das Schleichen war nix für mich 


Zum Thema Deister als Datum haben wir nun 29.08.2010 gewählt, damit wir ja keine Gegenverstaltung machen - nähere Infos folgen.



@Andre

Ich date so ein Baumhaus hat nur eine Trommel


----------



## Sven7181 (14. August 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> felix ist wie immer sehr konstant gefahren, aber seid dem er sein spezi enduro hat, fährt er bergab wie ein geisteskranke



^^ das kann ich nur bestätigen vom Paul Roth runter war echt hart dran zu bleiben  aber ich glaub ich weiß woran das liegt


----------



## Tracer (14. August 2010)

29.08.2010 passt perkekt!
man könnte es kombienieren mit dem endurothon in schierke der am 28.09 statt findet!
also, ich bin dabei!


----------



## flansch09 (14. August 2010)

Am Sonntag den 29.8. bin ich auch dabei!
Ich schlage vor, wir machen es wie bei der letzten Tour:

*Treffen:* 8:30 an der KH
*Startpunkt im Deister:* Bergstraße 54, 30890 Barsinghausen (oberer Parkplatz beim Sporthotel)
*Biketour:* 60km, ca. 5h
*danach gemeinsames Essen: *Gaststätte Suhle in der Marktstraße 13



> Zitat von *Tracer*
> 
> 
> _felix ist wie immer sehr konstant gefahren, aber seid dem er sein spezi enduro hat, fährt er bergab wie ein geisteskranke_


Ich würd ja gerne schneller fahren, habe aber immer noch keine Antwort auf meinen Signaturspruch gefunden


----------



## DiabloPB (16. August 2010)

Hallöchen komme auch aus Hamburg und wollte mal so bisschen in den Harburger Bergen rum eiern 

Bin aber noch am Bike aussuchen (habe momentan noch nachdem mein gutes geklaut wurde, ein billig Toom Bike )

Wäre ein Hardtail (Merida Matts TFS Trail 700D o. auch ohne Trail) für die Berge ok? Oder lieber Fully? Wobei ich halt nur 800 ausgeben wollte.

Nunja, vielleicht sieht man sich in geraumer Zeit mal, sobald ich mal was gescheites gefunden habe 

Grüßle Pascal


----------



## Sven7181 (16. August 2010)

Fully muss nicht sein, sollte halt stabil sein.

Ich wuerde nach was Gebrauchtem gucken bei der Summe.

Ansonsten Helm auf und ab geht es


----------



## Catsoft (16. August 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Hallöchen komme auch aus Hamburg und wollte mal so bisschen in den Harburger Bergen rum eiern
> 
> Bin aber noch am Bike aussuchen (habe momentan noch nachdem mein gutes geklaut wurde, ein billig Toom Bike )
> 
> ...



Für den Preis bloß kein Fully....


----------



## DiabloPB (17. August 2010)

Nene, ich dachte ja auch eher an das Hardtail *Merida Matts TFS Trail 700D *oder halt ohne Trail. Gefällt mir iregndwie der Trail Rahmen. Aber sollte im Grunde nicht die 800 übersteigen, allerdings sollte es auch Neu sein. Gebraucht ist in meinen Augen meist halb kaputt und deshalb halte ich nichts davon.

Grade Fahrräder... was damit alles gemacht wird und dann soll man selber damit noch fahren... Nene.

Naja mal schauen, was es wird und was so vorhanden ist bei den Händlern.


----------



## John Rico (17. August 2010)

Bei dem Preis würde ich mir überlegen, ob du nicht ein Versenderbike (z.B. Radon oder Transalp24 hier aus der Nähe) nimmst. Oder - wenn es ein Händler sein soll - eine "Hausmarke" (Dynamics, 2 Danger o.ä.). Bei beiden bekommst du für den gleichen Preis meist eine bessere Ausstattung als bei einer Marke und die Rahmen sind in der Preisklasse i.d.R. nicht schlechter.
Für eine genaue Kaufberatung würde ich dich aber an das entsprechende Unterforum verweisen, da das hier den Rahmen sprengt.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiabloPB (17. August 2010)

Und für ~1100 auch kein Vollgefedertes?


----------



## Sven7181 (17. August 2010)

hmm ich glaub damit tust dir keinen Gefallen

ich persÃ¶nlich seh so die min. Grenze bei 1800â¬



http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1794

^^ liegt bei 1500â¬ aber das sollte es dann schon sein - sonst machst auch keinen SpaÃ

aber muss jeder selber wissen


----------



## John Rico (17. August 2010)

Naja, beim Versender gibts da schon was einigermaßen fahrbares, s. hier.
Im Einzelhandel wird man aber nichts finden, außer man hat gaanz viel Glück.

Zurück zum Thema:
Hat jemand am Donnerstag Abend Lust auf eine Runde? Gerne mit lockerem Start und Tempoverschärfung zum Ende hin.
Will vor Buchholz zumindest noch ein Mal aufs Bike. So gegen 18:30 oder auch 19:00 für 2 - 2,5 h.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sanz (17. August 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Nene, ich dachte ja auch eher an das Hardtail *Merida Matts TFS Trail 700D *oder halt ohne Trail. Gefällt mir iregndwie der Trail Rahmen. Aber sollte im Grunde nicht die 800 übersteigen, allerdings sollte es auch Neu sein. Gebraucht ist in meinen Augen meist halb kaputt und deshalb halte ich nichts davon.
> 
> Grade Fahrräder... was damit alles gemacht wird und dann soll man selber damit noch fahren... Nene.
> 
> Naja mal schauen, was es wird und was so vorhanden ist bei den Händlern.




Am Thema vorbei.

Ich würde solche Fragen im entsprechendem Forum stellen. Eventuell auch mal die Suchfunktion bemühen. Zielführender! Diese Fragestellung haben sich so rund 1000 Leute vor Dir auch gestellt! Da gibt es sicher massig Bikevorschläge.

Gruß und bis in den Harburger Bergen
Andre


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. August 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Am Thema vorbei.
> 
> Ich würde solche Fragen im entsprechendem Forum stellen. Eventuell auch mal die Suchfunktion bemühen. Zielführender! Diese Fragestellung haben sich so rund 1000 Leute vor Dir auch gestellt! Da gibt es sicher massig Bikevorschläge.
> 
> ...



Andre ,warum so aggressiv...?Ein bißchen liebevoller darfs doch schon sein mit einem Newbie...(Aber recht hast du trotzdem!)
Ne,ohne sch....das ist wirklich sinnvoller,nicht falsch verstehen!

Herzlich Willkommen trotzdem und bis bald im Wald!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## crasher-mike (18. August 2010)

Dann muss da einer aber mal gegenlesen - wenn er in der Kaufberatung sagt, er suche ein Rad für den Raum Hamburg, kommt womöglich noch ein Hardtail mit Starrer Gabel und SemiSlick Bereifung heraus ^^ Dass die Abfahrten einfach nur kürzer, aber teilweise nicht weniger anspruchsvoll wissen doch die wenigsten. Bei 800 Euro würd ich mir ein gut erhaltenes Hardtail aus dem Gebrauchtmarkt suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiabloPB (18. August 2010)

Und was wäre vom Radon Stage 4.0 / 5.0 zu halten?

Will hier auch nicht zu viel rumspammen, aber ihr seid Hamburger 

P.S.: Hab schon Tage lang hier mitgelesen und alles angeguckt und so...


----------



## crasher-mike (18. August 2010)

Wohl auch keine schlechten Bikes, wobei ich das letztere wegen des RP23 bevorzugen würde, da der recht gute Einstellmöglichkeiten hat und du dadurch das Risiko verringerst dich mit einem schlecht arbeitenden Hinterbau rumärgern zu müssen.

Am besten du schaust wirklich einmal in der Kaufberatung und gibst mit deinen max. Preisvorstellungen an für den Einstieg ein CC/Marathonbike für den Mitteldeutschen Raum zu suchen, nicht zu schwer (für mich pers. jeweils mit brauchbarer Bereifung Hardtail max. 11KG und Fully 12KG) und nicht zu teuer. Evtl. schauen da auch Leute rein, die was passendes loswerden wollen.


----------



## pixelquantec (18. August 2010)

Fährt eigentlich am Samstag jemand ne Runde, oder schonen sich alle für Buchholz. Wenig oder kein Regen vorausgesetzt.


----------



## hoedsch (18. August 2010)

Samstag ist Buchholz!


----------



## Tracer (18. August 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich am Samstag jemand ne Runde, oder schonen sich alle für Buchholz. Wenig oder kein Regen vorausgesetzt.



*samstag hat die harburger bergen geschlossen!*
also, kommt alle nach buchholz, entweder als mitfahre oder zuschauer!
willy


----------



## Sabo.g (18. August 2010)

Für den Fall, dass jemand nicht nach Buchholz will aber trotzdem am Wochenende Zeit hat habe ich hier noch ein Fahrergesuch für unser Team für das 24 h MTB Rennen am Nürburgring.

"Wer hat noch spontan Lust/Zeit in einem 4er Team zu starten. Uns ist  kurzfristig jemand ausgefallen. Wir sind bis jetzt 3 Männer würden aber  auch ein mixed machen, sollte sich ein Mädel melden.

Zu uns: Wir sind umgänglich, kultiviert und eigentlich ganz nett.
Vom Anspruch sind wir eher als *ambitioniert* einzuordnen, was aber nicht  heißt das wir unbedingt den Superrennfahrer suchen. Mit einer Ergänzung  wäre uns schon geholfen. Für Beleuchtung am Bike können wir notfalls  auch sorgen und bezahlt ist auch schon alles, Rennverpflegung wird auch  gesponsort.

Bei Interesse bitte dringend melden. Am besten telefonisch unter

04542-85220 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              04542-85220      end_of_the_skype_highlighting (Nummer von der Firma, nach Torsten fragen)
oder 0173-5200601 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              0173-5200601      end_of_the_skype_highlighting

MFG Torsten & Sabo


----------



## DiabloPB (18. August 2010)

hallo kann mir jemand die genaue adresse sagen wo das rennen / der marathon in buchholz ist? oder gibt dazu irgendwo infos, webseite o.ä.?

köntne da jedermann mitmachen? was würde sowas kosten?


----------



## John Rico (18. August 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> hallo kann mir jemand die genaue adresse sagen wo das rennen / der marathon in buchholz ist? oder gibt dazu irgendwo infos, webseite o.ä.?
> 
> köntne da jedermann mitmachen? was würde sowas kosten?



Guck mal unter http://www.rsg-nordhei.de, da stehen alle Infos (unter Ausschreibung).
Ist ziemlich mittig in Buchholz und auch mit der Bahn gut zu erreichen. Das Rennen kostet 5 oder 8  und es kann jeden mitfahren, Meldung bis eine Stunde vor Start, Start für Hobby ist gegen 14 Uhr.
Dort kannst du dir dann mal live sehen, was man mit CC-Bikes fahren kann, vielleicht hilft dir das mehr als alle möglichen Tipps hier im Forum. Dann könntest du dich noch mal mit den Freeridern treffen, die fahren unter anderem am Müllberg irgendwo im Norden Hamburgs (gibts hier auch nen eigenen Thread). Dann hast du zwei Einblicke in unterschiedliche Richtungen und kannst dir danach erstmal überlegen, was du überhaupt machen willst und was du genau für ein Bike brauchst. Denn ein CC-Bike für den Müllberg ist genau so sinnlos wie ein fettes Kona für reine Touren.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. August 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> *samstag haben die harburger berge geschlossen!*
> also, kommt alle nach buchholz, entweder als mitfahre oder zuschauer!
> willy







Grüße

Nils

P.S.Hab maln bißchen verbessert


----------



## DiabloPB (18. August 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Guck mal unter http://www.rsg-nordhei.de, da stehen alle Infos (unter Ausschreibung).
> Ist ziemlich mittig in Buchholz und auch mit der Bahn gut zu erreichen. Das Rennen kostet 5 oder 8 â¬ und es kann jeden mitfahren, Meldung bis eine Stunde vor Start, Start fÃ¼r Hobby ist gegen 14 Uhr.
> Dort kannst du dir dann mal live sehen, was man mit CC-Bikes fahren kann, vielleicht hilft dir das mehr als alle mÃ¶glichen Tipps hier im Forum. Dann kÃ¶nntest du dich noch mal mit den Freeridern treffen, die fahren unter anderem am MÃ¼llberg irgendwo im Norden Hamburgs (gibts hier auch nen eigenen Thread). Dann hast du zwei Einblicke in unterschiedliche Richtungen und kannst dir danach erstmal Ã¼berlegen, was du Ã¼berhaupt machen willst und was du genau fÃ¼r ein Bike brauchst. Denn ein CC-Bike fÃ¼r den MÃ¼llberg ist genau so sinnlos wie ein fettes Kona fÃ¼r reine Touren.
> 
> ...



super danke! 

EDIT: Wie lÃ¤uft so ein Rennen ab? Ist das nicht wie ein Marathon? Weil da was von Runden steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (18. August 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> *samstag hat die harburger bergen geschlossen!*
> also, kommt alle nach buchholz, entweder als mitfahre oder zuschauer!
> willy





Falls es Biker gibt, die nicht in Buchholz biken oder schauen wollen. Gibt es Tourer am nächsten WE, denen man sich anschließen kann ? ( Bin nicht so der Guide-Typ)

VG aus Lüneburg


----------



## deeptrain (19. August 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> super danke!
> 
> EDIT: Wie läuft so ein Rennen ab? Ist das nicht wie ein Marathon? Weil da was von Runden steht.




du fährst 4 runden im roten bereich auf einer anspruchsvollen strecke wo schon ein bischen fahrtechnik vorrausgesetzt wird!!!!nicht gerade ideal als neueinsteiger   wüde dir da ein marathon eher empfehlen


----------



## DiabloPB (19. August 2010)

hatte auch nicht vor da mit zu fahren, woltle mich nur mal informieren. Also wäre eine Runde 3 Km und man fährt 6 Runden also 18 Kilometer?

Anschauen würd ich mir gern sowas mal, müsste nur mit Bus und Bahn hinkommen, nur der Bus fährt irgendwie nur alle 2Std.


----------



## John Rico (19. August 2010)

Du fährst einfach mit der Bahn bis Buchholz (geht sogar mit dem HVV), von da kannst du problemlos laufen (~ 10 min). Oder du nimmst dein Bike mit und fährst vom Bahnhof aus.


----------



## orangenblut (20. August 2010)

Ich fahre morgen ab 11 Uhr KH. Buchholz wird mir zu spät, muss noch auf eine Hochzeit. 
grüße
Harry


----------



## John Rico (22. August 2010)

Hier die Bilder vom Rennen gestern:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/32818
Wenn noch jemand Fotos hat, wäre es super, wenn er/sie die ebenfalls einstellt, am besten im entsprechenden Thread.


Gruß
Sven


----------



## DiabloPB (22. August 2010)

Schöne Bilder, aber wo sind die im Gelände 

Wievielter bist du geworden?


----------



## Catsoft (22. August 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, aber wo sind die im Gelände
> 
> Wievielter bist du geworden?



Und wievielter bist DU geworden


----------



## DiabloPB (22. August 2010)

Natürlich 1. mit gaaanz viel Vorsprung 

Nee leider hatte ich keine Zeit zum zuschauen, aber beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei als Zuschauer oder zum selber fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (24. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich werd am Wochenende auch mal wieder in der Stadt sein. Fährt jemand Samstag morgen 11 Uhr ?

MfG Erik !


----------



## Tracer (24. August 2010)

Erik... du warst lange verschwunden. wir hatten uns gefragt wo du steckst!
am samstag wollten ein paar hamburger richtung schierke zum endurothon fahren und anschliessen sonntag in dem deister!
auf jeden fall scheint das wetter in dem harz gut zu sein!
wenn jemand noch interesse hat, hier noch dem beitrag von felix!



flansch09 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag den 29.8. bin ich auch dabei!
> Ich schlage vor, wir machen es wie bei der letzten Tour:
> 
> *Treffen:* 8:30 an der KH
> ...


----------



## Tracer (24. August 2010)

wenn jemand morgen nachmittag lust hat zum biken,
dann sehen wir uns um 17:30 an der kärntner hütte vorraussetzung es regnet nicht!


----------



## Sanz (24. August 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> wenn jemand morgen nachmittag lust hat zum biken,
> dann sehen wir uns um 17:30 an der kärntner hütte vorraussetzung es regnet nicht!



Falls es nicht regnet bin ich an der Hütte.

Bis morgen
Andre


----------



## Sven7181 (25. August 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> wenn jemand morgen nachmittag lust hat zum biken,
> dann sehen wir uns um 17:30 an der kärntner hütte vorraussetzung es regnet nicht!



Mist - bei mir hat sich alles verschoben werde es also nicht schaffen. 

Dümpel noch immer auf dem Kanal rum


----------



## John Rico (25. August 2010)

Wenn ich's schaffe, komme ich auch. Ich melde mich kurz nach 16 Uhr nochmal und sag bescheid.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (25. August 2010)

Moinsen

Werd auch mal wieder dabei sein....größere Trockenperiode am späten nachmittag natürlich vorrausgesetzt,sieht aber ganz gut aus zur Zeit,also bis nachher...

Grüße

Nils

@Erik:..das du noch lebst,wat war los?Wir haben uns schon sorgen gemacht....dachte wir sehen uns am Gardasee?Hast Zeit heute?Wär schön dich mal wieder zu sehen...Am Wo-ende sind fast alle im Harz(Samstag/Endurothon/Schierke)und am Sonntag im Deister,wie ist mit dir,bist auch dabei?


----------



## John Rico (25. August 2010)

So, wie sieht's nun aus?
Ich müsste in einer halben Stunde los, um pünktlich zu sein. Also gebt doch mal Rückmeldung, ob ihr definitiv fahrt.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Deleted 15311 (25. August 2010)

MoinMoin

Aaaalso,fällt leider ins Wasser im wahrtsen Sinne des Wortes!
Laut aktuellster telefonischer Ansage von Sanz-Wetterdienst.de regnets in Harburg grad junge Hunde

,son sch....

Dafür ists dann am Wo-ende besser...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Hanswurschtl (25. August 2010)

Wassisn?
Fahrt ihr nun oder nicht? Regnet nicht mehr


----------



## Deleted 15311 (25. August 2010)

Moinsen

Für mich wirds mittlerweile eh zu knapp,da ich aus dem schönen Bergedorf komme,fahr mit Sven(John Rico)jetzt bei mir ne Runde!
Was ich weiß,das Willy nicht kommt,Andre wohl auch nicht und der Termin nu offiziell gecancelled is....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## DiabloPB (25. August 2010)

wo fahrt ihr in bergedorf? nähe boberg?


----------



## Jackass1987 (25. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade in Hildesheim zum Praktikum bei Nicolai. Schierke wäre nur 100km von hier. Wollte eig auch endurothon fahren aber der Wetterbericht sieht ganz furchtbar aus. Wer fährt denn zum Endurothon? Ich würde sehr gerne am Samstag in Harburg fahren. Ich hatte mich schon gefreut mit euch zu fahren. 

MFG Erik


----------



## Tracer (25. August 2010)

hi erik!
doris, andre, silvi, nils und ich wollten wir gern starten. sven hat sich noch nicht gemeldet.
ein paar andere aus stade kommen auch (tanja, jan und olaf) vielleicht kennst du die auch!
wetter in hh soll nicht so gut sein. 
wir schauen nach, was morgen und übermorgen der wetterdienst sagt!


----------



## John Rico (26. August 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hi erik!
> doris, andre, silvi, nils und ich wollten wir gern starten. sven hat sich noch nicht gemeldet.
> ein paar andere aus stade kommen auch (tanja, jan und olaf) vielleicht kennst du die auch!
> wetter in hh soll nicht so gut sein.
> wir schauen nach, was morgen und übermorgen der wetterdienst sagt!



Hey Willy!
Fahrt ihr eigentlich alle schon am Freitag nach Schierke oder gibt es auch welche, die am Samstag morgen direkt hinfahren?
Dann würde ich mir vielleicht auch noch überlegen, am Samstag meinen ersten Marathon zu bestreiten.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Jackass1987 (26. August 2010)

Hallo,

mein Wetterbericht zeigt für Schierke am Samstag eine Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von 97 % und die Regenmenge ist auch 7mal größer als in HH. Die Höchsttemperatur soll dabei bei 12°C liegen. Ich weiß nicht ob sich das lohnt bei Dauerregen dort hin zu fahren. Immerhin ist der Marathon technisch echt schwierig und das wird dann ne riesige Schlammschlacht. Ich werde mir das wohl nicht antun. 

Bleibt denn irgendjemand in HH ?

MfG Erik !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (26. August 2010)

Wettervorhersagen für mehr als 12 Stunden sind bei der Wetterlage wertlos.


----------



## DiabloPB (26. August 2010)

was für einen reifendruck fahrt ihr in den harburger bergen, bei einem 2,25" breiten nobby nic / racing ralph? wiege mit klamotten und so ~65kg


----------



## Sven7181 (26. August 2010)

kommt drauf auf welcher Seite du fahren willst


----------



## DiabloPB (26. August 2010)

da gibts auch wieder unterschiede?


----------



## peterbe (26. August 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> da gibts auch wieder unterschiede?



Klar gibt's da Unterschiede: Links 1,9 bar, rechts 2,1.


----------



## DiabloPB (26. August 2010)

und diese 0,2 bar merkt man oder was


----------



## Sanz (26. August 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Wetterbericht zeigt für Schierke am Samstag eine Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von 97 % und die Regenmenge ist auch 7mal größer als in HH. Die Höchsttemperatur soll dabei bei 12°C liegen. Ich weiß nicht ob sich das lohnt bei Dauerregen dort hin zu fahren. Immerhin ist der Marathon technisch echt schwierig und das wird dann ne riesige Schlammschlacht. Ich werde mir das wohl nicht antun.
> 
> ...



Bei diesen Bedingungen werde ich auch nicht fahren.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Sanz (26. August 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hey Willy!
> Fahrt ihr eigentlich alle schon am Freitag nach Schierke oder gibt es auch welche, die am Samstag morgen direkt hinfahren?
> Dann würde ich mir vielleicht auch noch überlegen, am Samstag meinen ersten Marathon zu bestreiten.
> 
> ...



Wir wollten am Samstag morgen ca. 7.30 Uhr los. Aus dem Grund paßt die mittlere Runde mit Start um 11:00 auch besser. Die lange Runde startet schon um 10.00 Uhr.

Andre


----------



## Sanz (26. August 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> und diese 0,2 bar merkt man oder was




Signifikant!

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiabloPB (26. August 2010)

ich hab das gefühl man will mir hier einen bären auf binden


----------



## deeptrain (26. August 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> ich hab das gefühl man will mir hier einen bären auf binden



bei den fragen brauch man sich vielleicht auch nich wundern


----------



## DiabloPB (26. August 2010)

hey das war eine ernstzunehmende frage!  also bitte jetzt mal ehrlich, der händler sagte 3 bar wäre ideal. nun lese ich hier im forum aber das einige 2-2,5bar fahren. dann habe ich eine liste hier gesehen, da wurde alles in einer tabelle geschrieben mit kilo und reifenbreite und da wurde 1,9bar angegeben, was ich ziemlich niedrig finde.


----------



## deeptrain (26. August 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> hey das war eine ernstzunehmende frage!  also bitte jetzt mal ehrlich, der händler sagte 3 bar wäre ideal. nun lese ich hier im forum aber das einige 2-2,5bar fahren. dann habe ich eine liste hier gesehen, da wurde alles in einer tabelle geschrieben mit kilo und reifenbreite und da wurde 1,9bar angegeben, was ich ziemlich niedrig finde.



3 bar kannst auf der straße fahren also ich fahre mit einen ziemlich niedrigen luftdruck im gelände ca 1.8 bar und ich wiege fast genauso viel wie du probier es einfach aus!!!!


----------



## Catsoft (26. August 2010)

Und 0,2 Bar merkt man wirklich!


----------



## DiabloPB (26. August 2010)

nungut, vielen dank!  achso, nochwas, wie überprüft ihr den druck? habt ihr an eurer pumpe immer ein messintrument dran? hab sowas nur an einer standpumpe nicht an eienr die man mitnehmen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (26. August 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> nungut, vielen dank!  achso, nochwas, wie überprüft ihr den druck? habt ihr an eurer pumpe immer ein messintrument dran? hab sowas nur an einer standpumpe nicht an eienr die man mitnehmen kann...



Manometer an Standpumpen sind nach meiner Erfahrung teilweise ganz schön ungenau.
Man kann etwas mehr aufpumpen und dann mit digitalem Manometer und Ablasventil einstellen.

Ich habe dein Gewicht und fahre Nobby Nic 2,25 mit 1,9 Bar und Race King 2,2 mit 1,7 Bar in der Haake (linke Seite) sowie auch in den schwarzen Bergen (rechte Seite). Die Contis bauen höher und haben so mehr Reserven hinsichtlich Federweg und Durchschlag.

Andre


----------



## pixelquantec (26. August 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> was für einen reifendruck fahrt ihr in den harburger bergen, bei einem 2,25" breiten nobby nic / racing ralph? wiege mit klamotten und so ~65kg


 
Einfach mal testen. Fang mit 1,9 bar an und wenn es sich gut fährt bei deinem favorisierten Untergrund ist es doch o.k.
3 bar sind selbst auf der Straße zuviel.
Oder machst es wie ein "Fachhändler" in der Osterstraße der meine Gabel checken sollte und dabei festgestellt hat, daß ich zuwenig Luft im Reifen hätte. Er hat mir dann großzügig 4 ( in Worten vier ) bar auf den Nobby Nic geballert. Er war dann hart wie Stein und sah fast aus wie ein 2.4er. Das wäre optimal, sagt er.

War mein letzter Gang über die Schwelle dieses Ladens.


----------



## Tracer (26. August 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> nungut, vielen dank!  achso, nochwas, wie überprüft ihr den druck? habt ihr an eurer pumpe immer ein messintrument dran? hab sowas nur an einer standpumpe nicht an eienr die man mitnehmen kann...



diablo, meinst du deine fragen ehrlich? sei nicht böse, aber ich wundere mich sehr über deine fragen!

also, du pumps deine reifen mit eine stand pumpe oder irgend eine pumpe zu hause, die einem luftdrcuckanzeiger hat und  bei der tour hast eine kleine mini luftpumpe + schlauch mit dabei! bei eine pane, pumpst du der reifen nach gefühl! mit der zeit lernst du das!

früher ist man mit 2,5 bar oder mehr gefahren. die erfahrung haben aber gezeigt, das weniger luftdruck in geländer aber mehr vorteile bringt!
aber du sollst darauf achten was für eine reifen breite du hast. fährst du ein reifen in eine breite von 2.0 bis 2.1  und gern über wurzel mit hohen tempo, dann aus meine erfahrung wäre ein luftdruck von 2 bar ideal hinten und vorne 1,8. du läufst die gefahr bei einem dünneren reifen, ein durchschlag zu bekommen. die meistens fahren durch überzeugung ein reifen von 2.2 breite. ich wiege so um die 76-80kilo und fahre mit 1,8bar vorn und hinten.
wie du siehst, das thema gehört hier nicht in diesem forum, dafür gibts ein technik talk!!!
dazu kommt noch die frage ob du mit einem schlauch ( latex oder buttly) oder mit milch fährst!
der sven 7181 fährt dünnere reifen mit milch dadurch und durch seine schonende fahrweisse kann er mit wenig luftdruck fahren.
und was  auf welche seite man fährt, meinte er damit, ob man in der haake oder in dem schwarzen bergen fährt!


----------



## Tracer (26. August 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Bei diesen Bedingungen werde ich auch nicht fahren.
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



also, diese ist die aktuelle wetter lage für samstag!

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/wettervorhersage_details/?id=DE0009458&d=2&prev=3days

morgen abend sind wir schlauer!
wenn es so bleibt, werde ich fahren am samstag früh hin fahren!
willy


----------



## pixelquantec (26. August 2010)

Wobei wetter.com in den letzten Wochen eher in Richtung Voraussage der Lottozahlen geht.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (26. August 2010)




----------



## Camouflage2010 (26. August 2010)

Hm, 

der Wetterprognose kann ich momentan irgendwie kein Vertrauen schenken.

Zudem es bei den Niederschlägen der lezten Tage so oder so eine Schlammschlacht werden dürfte....

Rob


----------



## pixelquantec (26. August 2010)

Sonntag war es fast knochentrocken in den Habes. Auch von oben, obwohl Regen angesagt war.


----------



## Camouflage2010 (26. August 2010)

Die Habes waren ja auch auf (Wasser-) "Entzug". Aber das ist jetzt auch langsam vorbei...


----------



## DiabloPB (26. August 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> diablo, meinst du deine fragen ehrlich? sei nicht böse, aber ich wundere mich sehr über deine fragen!
> 
> also, du pumps deine reifen mit eine stand pumpe oder irgend eine pumpe zu hause, die einem luftdrcuckanzeiger hat und  bei der tour hast eine kleine mini luftpumpe + schlauch mit dabei! bei eine pane, pumpst du der reifen nach gefühl! mit der zeit lernst du das!
> 
> ...



na siehste war doch gar nicht schlimm  sowas wollt ich doch nur hören, vielen dank für die tolle auskunft! bin halt noch nicht so "erfahren" wie ihr. kommt doch alles noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (27. August 2010)

Oh man, lass dich von Willy (Tracer) nicht verarschen. Ist schon so wie Peter geschrieben hat:
links 1,9 rechts 2,1​  (Wobei ich persönlich im 1. Viertel ein par PSI weniger fahre, aber das kennt Ihr ja.) Aber deinem FdV (Fahrradhändler des Vertrauens) solltest Du ggf. mal eine Nachhilfe in Sachen Reifendruck geben.


----------



## flansch09 (27. August 2010)

Moin,
die Wetterlage macht die Deister-Planung nicht leicht. Müssen wohl eher spontan (am abend vorher) entscheiden ob wir fahren.

SvenniLiteville fragt mich grad, ob wir die Tour nicht am Samstag machen wollen, da dort das Wetter deutlich besser sein soll. 
Mir würden beide Tage passen, wie sieht es bei den nicht-Schierkern aus?

Gruß, Felix


----------



## peterbe (27. August 2010)

Ich könnte nur Sonntag, wäre bei 50% Regen dabei.


----------



## John Rico (27. August 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Wir wollten am Samstag morgen ca. 7.30 Uhr los. Aus dem Grund paßt die mittlere Runde mit Start um 11:00 auch besser. Die lange Runde startet schon um 10.00 Uhr.
> 
> Andre



Reicht das zeitlich? Wenn ich mich nicht irre, stand auf der Homepage was von 9:30 Uhr (Nach-)Meldeschluss. Schafft man wirklich in zwei Stunden die 250 km bis nach Schierke?
Ich frag allerdings rein aus Interesse, da ich nach dem heutigen Tag und der Prognose für morgen entschieden habe, nicht zu fahren. Auf 12 °C, einen nassen und aufgeweichten/rutschigen Boden und sehr wahrscheinlich noch mehr Wasser von oben habe ich keine Lust. Wäre sicher schön gewesen und ich hätte gerne mal an sowas teilgenommen, aber nicht um jeden Preis.


Sollte das Wetter am Sonntag besser sein, würde ich mich gerne der Deister-Runde anschließen. Wahrscheinlich bräuchte ich aber eine Mitfahrgelegenheit, da meine Freundin wohl das Auto braucht (klärt sich morgen). Wenn also noch irgendwo ein Platz frei ist und der Wetterdienst morgen Abend grünes Licht gibt, wär ich dabei!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## flansch09 (27. August 2010)

Ok, dann bleibts bei Sonntag!

*Treffen:* Sonntag 29.8.2010 um 8:30 an der KH
*Startpunkt im Deister:* Bergstraße 54, 30890 Barsinghausen (oberer Parkplatz beim Sporthotel)
*Biketour:* 60km, 1600Hm, ca. 5h
*danach gemeinsames Essen: *Gaststätte Suhle in der Marktstraße 13

Morgen Abend werfen wir noch einen Blick aufs Wetter und hoffen, dass Petrus uns gnädig ist.


----------



## Sven7181 (27. August 2010)

Moin

also für morgen bin ich raus, da ich jemandem beim Umzug helfen muss.

Aber Sonntag Deister bin ich dabei - mir wäre es auch egal ob es regnet oder nicht, sind ja schließlich Mountainbiker oder ?

Platz hätte ich noch für eine Person samt Rad


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (27. August 2010)

Schierke soll vom Wetter (trocken) sein, allerdings ist der Boden eher eine Schlammschlacht.

Deister käme ich bei gutem Wetter mit niedriger Regenqualität mit!

Gruß
Doris


----------



## Jackass1987 (27. August 2010)

Hallo,

Deister wäre für mich zwar geografisch perfekt. Ich will die Stimmung ja nicht versauen, aber laut meinem Wetterbericht wird das Wetter so : Regenrisiko 98%, 12°C, mittelstarker Regen... bei dem Wetter werde ich nicht mit in den Deister fahren. 

Für mich wäre jedoch interessant ob morgen jemand 11 Uhr ab Kärntner Hütte durch die HaBes fährt ? Ich würde super gerne fahren und es soll auch trocken bleiben bei 16°C und gelegentlichen Sonnenschein. Ich hoffe ich muss morgen nicht alleine fahren.

Gruß Erik


----------



## Deleted 15311 (27. August 2010)

MoinMoin

Ich bin raus fürs Wo-ende und keine Ahnung für wie lang noch...hab ne fiese Entzündung im rechten Fußballen durch falsche Cleatstellung+Überlastung!Kann kaum schmerzfrei auftreten geschweige denn in die Pedale!!War grad heut beim Doc...
Sind irgendwelche Sehnen und Nerven eingeklemmt,jetzt hat sichs entzündet...TAC-Erinnerung,zu viel trainiert und zu wenig regeneriert!Herzlichen Glückwunsch,ich bin bedient!
Das Wetter tröstet wenigstens ein wenig drüber hinweg....

Viel Spaß euch wenn ihr fahrt....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (27. August 2010)

Das kommt davon, wenn du arme, untrainierte Biker donnerstags durch den Wald scheuchst! 
Spaß beiseite, ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und hoffe, dass sich die Sache mit etwas Ruhe schnell wieder erledigt hat!!! Bist du denn noch mehr gefahren? Am Mittwoch schien es ja noch einigermaßen zu gehen. Naja, wie gesagt, "toi, toi, toi", ich drück dir die Daumen!

Gruß
Sven

@Erik: Wenn die Vorhersage für Sonntag morgen auch noch so grausam aussieht und es hier wirklich schön wird, würde ich ne Runde drehen. Lass uns am besten morgen spontan gucken.
Hätte am Sonntag überhaupt jemand einen Platz frei? Ohne Mitfahrgelegenheit hätte sich der Deister eh erledigt.


----------



## peterbe (27. August 2010)

Ich denke, bei mir sollte noch ein Platz frei sein und falls es Sonntag im Deister Hunde und Katzen regnen sollte, bin ich in den HBs dabei.


----------



## Sven7181 (28. August 2010)

da der Umzug für heute abgesagt wurde - Juhu

was mit heute 11Uhr KH? sieht ja doch recht trocken aus

wäre allerdings für eine gemütliche Runde um nicht ganz so KO zu sein morgen


----------



## Tracer (28. August 2010)

die sonne scheint, mein wetter!
also, bin um 11 uhr an der kärntner hütte. 
willy


----------



## trmk3 (28. August 2010)

Ich bin auch mal wieder dabei, muss aber 14:30 zurück an der KH sein. Werde also eventuell vor Ende aussteigen.
Gruß Arne


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (28. August 2010)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (28. August 2010)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!



Ich auch!

Andre


----------



## Hanswurschtl (28. August 2010)

Bis gleich


----------



## John Rico (28. August 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich denke, bei mir sollte noch ein Platz frei sein und falls es Sonntag im Deister Hunde und Katzen regnen sollte, bin ich in den HBs dabei.



Das hört sich doch gut an! 
Wann entscheiden wir, wo (und ob) wir fahren?

Wie war's denn eig. heute in den HaBes? Schon wieder sehr matschig, oder sich das noch in Grenzen? Seid ihr eigentlich einigermaßen trocken unterwegs gewesen? Nördlich der Elbe hat es eigentlich ab Mittag ständig und z.T. heftig geregnet.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Tracer (28. August 2010)

das wieder eine schöne runde!
nass sind wir von oben und unten nicht geworden. 
ein wenig matsch gab hier und da, aber nicht der rede wert!
zu 10 waren wir unterwegs und am ende noch kurz bei mc!
willy

p.s.: das wetter in dem deister für morgen sieht schlecht aus! 
       ob ich morgen komme entscheide ich später, melde mich noch mal!


----------



## Sven7181 (28. August 2010)

Also heute war echt super - etwas nass & matschig von unten, so wie ich es liebe.

Zum Deister, das Wetter für morgen soll echt kacke werden, wen man Erik seiner Elektronik trauen mag. Ich wünsche mir jedoch trockenes Wetter für morgen und wäre dann dabei. 

Alternativ wäre dann der nächste Sonntag ein Ausweichtermin.


Kann zu heute mal jemand die KM posten, mein Kilometeraufzeichnungsgerät hat einen an der Klatsche - liegt vielleicht daran das Erik wieder mit war


----------



## Sven7181 (28. August 2010)

Niederschlag

Menge 	4 - 8 l/m²
Risiko 	98 %


das wird uns für morgen vorhergesagt


----------



## Hanswurschtl (28. August 2010)

Ihr seid nicht nass geworden? 
Kurz nachdem wir uns nochmal getroffen hatten habe ich was auf Kopf bekommen. 
War gerade auf dem Weg von der Wiese unter'm Wildpark in die Heide und bin dann lieber im Wald geblieben. 
Wie lange ging's noch bei euch?


----------



## Sven7181 (28. August 2010)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Ihr seid nicht nass geworden?




Wir waren gerade am Auto als es anfing zu regnen von daher alles Richtig gemacht.


----------



## flansch09 (28. August 2010)

Moin, 
die Deistertour findet statt! 
Wenn das Wetter zu schlimm werden sollte, verkürzen wir die Tour.

Bis morgen 8:30Uhr an der KH


----------



## peterbe (29. August 2010)

13. Uhr: Sonne im Deister. Feinste Trails. Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (29. August 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> 13. Uhr: Sonne im Deister. Feinste Trails. Super!



Euer Mut los zu fahren sollte auch belohnt werden.

Bis demnächst mal wieder
Andre


----------



## gnss (29. August 2010)

Schierke war von oben bis auf zwei kleine Schauer auch trocken.


----------



## Sanz (30. August 2010)

gnss schrieb:


> Schierke war von oben bis auf zwei kleine Schauer auch trocken.



..und von unten?

Andre


----------



## Sven7181 (30. August 2010)

Moin Stubenhocker und SchlechtWetterVorhersager (Erik)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM²

Deister war der Hammer. Hat sowas von Spaß gemacht und für mich das ideale MTB Wetter, trocken von oben und schlammig von unten. 

Ich bin schon am überlegen wann ich wieder Zeit habe und ob ich meinen Fuhrpark um ein 200mm Monster erweitern sollte.

Danke nochmal an Felix fürs guiden 


Danke natürlich auch an Peter fürs fahren 


Auf den Videos kommt überhaupt nicht raus wie steil es wirklich ist und die Qualität ist natürlich auch für die Tonne. Ich hingegen schwelge immer noch in der Erinnerung an diese Tour, meine Beine haben es mich heute morgen auch spüren lassen. Die Hände konnte ich zum arbeiten auch nicht wirklich gebrauchen.



@Erik 

Schmeiß deine China-Elektronik in Müll


----------



## deeptrain (30. August 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> ..und von unten?
> 
> Andre



es war an manchen stellen ein bischen matschig aber längst nich so schlimm wie in altenau es war  erträglich


----------



## Jackass1987 (30. August 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:
			
		

> @Erik
> 
> Schmeiß deine China-Elektronik in Müll



kein Kommentar...


----------



## Tracer (31. August 2010)

fährt jemand morgen?
wenn der elb tunnel es zu lässt, werde ich morgen um 17:30 an der kärntner hütte sein um eine 2,5 std. runde zu drehen.
also bis morgen!
willy


----------



## Sanz (1. September 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> fährt jemand morgen?
> wenn der elb tunnel es zu lässt, werde ich morgen um 17:30 an der kärntner hütte sein um eine 2,5 std. runde zu drehen.
> also bis morgen!
> willy



Ich werde auch da sein!

Andre


----------



## Baelko (3. September 2010)

Moin Silvi, Willi, Andre, Nils, Joachim, Marel (oder andere die interessiert sind),

ich wollte noch mal an das Harz Camp erinnern. Am Wochenende 25./26. habe ich in der Harzlodge, einem kleinen aber ordentlichen Hotel in Goslar, einige Zimmer reserviert. http://www.harzlodge.de/

Eigene Anreise am Samstag, dann eine geführte Tour mit hohem Trail- Anteil. Am Abend gehen wir essen, jeder zahlt selbst. Sonntag die zweite geführte Tour. Danach können wir noch im Hotel duschen und in aller Ruhe auschecken.

Die Touren werden von zwei Guides geführt, wir können also zwei "Leistungsklassen" machen. Arne von Schaltgeist ist ein Local und arbeitet für uns Hardtail-gerechte Touren aus. Impressionen hier auf seiner Seite: http://www.schaltgeist.de/

Kosten: Touren plus 1 Übernachtung inkl Frühstück 39,- bei Unterbringung im Doppelzimmer, 49,- im Einzelzimmer. 

2 Leute kann ich ab Harburg noch im Galaxy mitnehmen. Cotic Fahrer werden bevorzugt 

Bei Interesse meldet euch hier im Forum per PM, oder noch besser per mail an [email protected]

Konkrete Zusage wäre nicht schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (3. September 2010)

morgen, samstag 4 sept. biken in dem habes.
11uhr kärntner hütte.


----------



## Sven7181 (3. September 2010)

shit super Wetter für morgen und wir haben Besuch hier - euch viel viel Spaß

was mit Deister am 11. oder 12.09.2010?


----------



## pixelquantec (3. September 2010)

Bin 11Uhr an der K.H. Das wetter soll ja super werden. Sonnig und nicht zu warm.


----------



## John Rico (4. September 2010)

Ich mach mich jetzt auch auf den Weg und freue mich auf eine Runde bei (hoffentlich) schönem Wetter.

Bis gleich! 
Sven


----------



## Sanz (4. September 2010)

Das Wetter ist hier super. 15°, trocken und sonnig.

Ich werde heute einmal aussetzen. 

Wer Lust hat kann am Mittwoch an der K Hütte mitfahren. -->Tempo locker, aber technisch.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Sven7181 (4. September 2010)

fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (4. September 2010)

das hat heute super viel spass gemacht. fühlte mich richtig gut, bestimmt kammen die kräfte durch die sonnenstrahlen!
hier noch die daten: 39.2km, 16,4 avg, 2:23 farhzeit und 760hm.

mrgen bin ich wieder in dem habes!


----------



## Sven7181 (4. September 2010)

wieviel Uhr morgen?

bin dabei - der Besuch ist wieder weg


----------



## Tracer (4. September 2010)

sven7181 schrieb:


> wieviel uhr morgen?
> 
> Bin dabei - der besuch ist wieder weg



*12uhr*


----------



## Deleted 15311 (5. September 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> wieviel Uhr morgen?
> 
> bin dabei - der Besuch ist wieder weg



MoinMoin

Wie hast du das denn wieder geschafft?

....oder um 15/16 Uhr bei mir,Richtung Sachsenwald(Moderates Tempo,versprochen!)!
Der Fußkranke meldet sich wieder zurück,Fahrtest heut erfolgreich und schmerzfrei bestanden,zieht euch warm an Mädels,da geht noch was!!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sven7181 (5. September 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> MoinMoin
> 
> Wie hast du das denn wieder geschafft?



Ich bin unschuldig - die sind von alleine abgehauen.

Hmm wollte heute in den HaBes fahren - willst nicht mit? Kann dich mitnehmen.


----------



## Tracer (5. September 2010)

was für ein tolles wetter!
zu zweit (sven + me) sind wir gestartet und paar minuten später waren wir zu 5!
muss echt sagen, dass die neuen 3 sich tapfer geschlagen haben.
unsere tour von heute:
40,9km, 16,3avg, 725hm und 2,3std fahrtzeit.
jetzt bin ich für 2 wochenende nicht da, wir sehen uns am 25.09 wieder!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## MarkoTrail (6. September 2010)

Hallo!

Ich bin neu hier und komme aus Pinneberg....)) Habe gehört, dass es Trails in Rissen gibt??? Ich würde gerne wissen wo??? Wäre nett, wenn mir einer einen Tipp geben könnte! Danke!!!!!


----------



## peterbe (6. September 2010)

Zwischen der Rissener Kiesgrube und den Elbhängen gibt es ein vielverzweigtes Trailnetz. Schau es dir an und finde deine Trails. Allerdings sind die Trails vor allem am Wochenende voller Spaziergänger - da ist viel gegenseitige Rücksicht von Nöten!


----------



## MarkoTrail (7. September 2010)

Danke peterbe... Werde "rücksichten"...)


----------



## trmk3 (7. September 2010)

MarkoTrail schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin neu hier und komme aus Pinneberg....)) Habe gehört, dass es Trails in Rissen gibt??? Ich würde gerne wissen wo??? Wäre nett, wenn mir einer einen Tipp geben könnte! Danke!!!!!


Eine kleine Runde gibt es auch in den Holmer Sandbergen.
Bei Fragen einfach PN.
Gruß Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (7. September 2010)

So, hier wie versprochen der Track vom letzen Samstag. Das fehlende Stück habe ich ergänzt, der Track ist also komplett.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Tracer (7. September 2010)

morgen 17:30 kleine runde durch die habes (max.2,5std.). start k.h.. bei regen fällt die tour aus!
willy


----------



## Sven7181 (7. September 2010)

Moin

hat noch jemand ein Bike Karton über?
Muss nen Rahmen verschicken


----------



## peterbe (7. September 2010)

Ja, ich hab noch 2 im Keller stehen. Kannst einen haben. Grüße, Peter


----------



## John Rico (8. September 2010)

Falls du morgen in Harburg bist, kannst du auch bei BOC vorbei kommen. Dann geb ich dir einen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sven7181 (8. September 2010)

Danke für die Angebote. 


Bin gerade in Norwegen, fährt einer von euch am Samstag und könnte den Karton mitbringen?


----------



## Sven7181 (10. September 2010)

So 

morgen, Samstag den 11.09.2010

11 UHR KH


wer ist dabei?!


----------



## John Rico (10. September 2010)

Ich


----------



## DiabloPB (10. September 2010)

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja irgendwo, ich bin dann der ohne Helm mit Anhang, ebenfalls ohne Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (10. September 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja irgendwo, ich bin dann der ohne Helm mit Anhang, ebenfalls ohne Helm



Ohne Helm bleibt mal lieber auf der Waldautobahn  Wenn du irgendwo gegen einen Baum klatscht, will deine Freundin dich da sicher nicht alleine rausziehen.


----------



## Sanz (10. September 2010)

Ich komme auch.

Bis morgen
Andre


----------



## DiabloPB (10. September 2010)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Ohne Helm bleibt mal lieber auf der Waldautobahn  Wenn du irgendwo gegen einen Baum klatscht, will deine Freundin dich da sicher nicht alleine rausziehen.



Ja ich war heute schon mal bisschen am Helmgucken, gar nicht so einfach. Aber wird demnächst dann gekauft


----------



## yako54 (10. September 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

möchte mich euch morgen auch gerne mal anschließen! Was meint ihr, wieviele hm/km schaffen wir?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## John Rico (10. September 2010)

yako54 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> möchte mich euch morgen auch gerne mal anschließen! Was meint ihr, wieviele hm/km schaffen wir?
> 
> ...



Kommt auf das Wetter und die persönliche Form an. Aber eigentlich würde ich morgen gerne mal wieder die 1000 hm knacken, was dann 50 km + bedeutet.

@Andre: Fahren wir morgen mal wieder die Tour durch den Bunker? Alleine finde ich den Weg (noch) nicht und ich fand das eine tolle Strecke und vor allem mal wieder was anderes.
Für den Rest würde ich auch den Guide übernehmen, falls du keine Lust hast.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## yako54 (10. September 2010)

hört sich gut an! Mein handy sagt morgen bis 20 Grad und heiter.
Bis morgen um 11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiabloPB (10. September 2010)

sonntag ist übrigends eine 70km tour, veranstaltet vom adfc.

start s-bahnhof neuwiedenthal um 10 uhr. es geht durch die harburger berge.

mtb und helm sind pflicht 

infos: http://www.hamburg.adfc.de/radtourentermine/detailansicht/termin/866/


----------



## Camouflage2010 (11. September 2010)

Bunker???

Sven, was meinst Du damit???


----------



## John Rico (11. September 2010)

Camouflage2010 schrieb:


> Bunker???
> 
> Sven, was meinst Du damit???



Bunker war vielleicht die falsche Bezeichnung, ich meinte den Schießstand bei der Panzerringstraße.


----------



## Sanz (11. September 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> @Andre: Fahren wir morgen mal wieder die Tour durch den Bunker? Alleine finde ich den Weg (noch) nicht und ich fand das eine tolle Strecke und vor allem mal wieder was anderes.
> Für den Rest würde ich auch den Guide übernehmen, falls du keine Lust hast.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Hallo Sven, wir können das ganz locker handhaben. Jeweils derjenige übernimmt, der was neues meint zu kennen.

Andre


----------



## trmk3 (11. September 2010)

Hi, 
ich mache mich auch auf den Weg, mit dem neuen  !!!!
Bis gleich. 
Arne


----------



## Sven7181 (11. September 2010)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM

nette Runde, immer wieder schön was Neues zu fahren - DANKE an Sven & André fürs vorfahren

ich für meinen Teil bin echt hin und morgen geht´s weiter


DEISTER I LIKE !!!!


----------



## yako54 (11. September 2010)

Coole Tour, vielen Dank Jungs!

Ihr habt mich ganz schön geschafft, trotzdem fahr ich morgen mit nach Deister. Bin gespannt was da so geht...

VG Lars

@ Sven wollen wir um 09:00 zusammen von der Hütte los fahren?


----------



## DiabloPB (11. September 2010)

Huhu, sind heute auch 35Km gefahren, aber keine Ahnung wo Eure Trails sind  Das meiste war bei uns Waldautobahn... Aber naja war ganz nett, paar Biker (Einzelgänger) haben wir auch gesichtet.


----------



## Sven7181 (13. September 2010)

Sauber - Bell hat ein Crash Replacment so spare ich immerhin 50%. 

Das ja dann ok


----------



## yako54 (13. September 2010)

Kauf dir lieber 7 Aldi Helme für das Geld, Vielleicht kommste mit denen ja nen halbes Jahr hin 
Kommt auf die Dauer wohl billiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (13. September 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Sauber - Bell hat ein Crash Replacment so spare ich immerhin 50%.
> 
> Das ja dann ok



Hast du etwa schon wieder eine Rampe übersehen? 
Alles OK bei dir, und wie war's denn im Deister?

Ich hatte gestern ziemlich schwere Beine nach unserer Tour am Samstag (54 km, 1040 hm, 15,3er Schnitt), da wäre der Deister wohl eh zu viel geworden. Aber sagt beim nächsten Mal gerne bescheid! 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sven7181 (13. September 2010)

Deister war top und nachher taten auch nicht mehr die Beine weh 

Nee bergab über Wurzeln dann auf einen Baum zu, den mitm Kopf geküsst und dann samt Rad nen Überschlag bergab aufn Rücken.

Mir gehts ganz gut, etwas Rückenschmerzen aber das legt sich. Der Helm hat zwei Risse, im Gegensatz zum letzten Mal sieht er echt noch gut aus. Naja bin mal gespannt ob die mir den günstig austauschen.

Haben auch einen neuen Trail gefunden, damit brauch man nicht mehr ewig auf der Teerstraße bergab rollen. 

Was das ganze aber noch anstrengender macht, da man nun noch mehr Trail fahren muss.


----------



## John Rico (13. September 2010)

Na dann mal gute Besserung!

BTW: Hat jemand Interesse an Michelin Latex Schläuchen? Hätte da gerade ne gute Quelle. 
Alles weitere per PN.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (13. September 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hast du etwa schon wieder eine Rampe übersehen?
> Alles OK bei dir, und wie war's denn im Deister?
> 
> Ich hatte gestern ziemlich schwere Beine nach unserer Tour am Samstag (54 km, 1040 hm, 15,3er Schnitt), da wäre der Deister wohl eh zu viel geworden. Aber sagt beim nächsten Mal gerne bescheid!
> ...





MoinMoin

Da bin ich wieder....
GENAU!!!
Muß dann gleich mal ne Beschwerde loswerden,is ja ne Frechheit einfach so mir nix dir nix allein in den Deister,war das nur für auserwählte Insider...?
Manman,kaum ist man etwas abwesend,schon wird man ignoriert...

Mensch Sven,so langsam machst du mir Konkurrenz....habs mittlerweile aufgegeben mir nen teuren Helm zu kaufen,lohnt eh nicht!
Der Tip mit den Aldischalen ist echt ne Überlegung wert,besser als nix und wesentlich kostengünstiger auf Dauer....
Hört sich ja krass an,hast wohl echt Schwein gehabt,weil Hubschrauber hätte ohnehin Schwierigkeiten dort zu landen!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sven7181 (13. September 2010)

Haa

erst in der Versenkung verschwinden  und dann meckern 

Hast ja sogar ein neues Titan Rad was ich über 1000 Ecken erfahren musste 


Aber gut wieder was von dir zu lesen - ich meld mich nun erstmal ab, zu einem weil ich dienstlich weg muss aber auch weil ich nen neuen Helm brauchen und auf den neuen Laufradsatz warten muss. Mein Hinterrad ist seit gestern argh hin, heftige 8 (nicht durch den Sturz) und dazu noch die Lager der Nabe. 

Hoffe das ich in 2 Wochen alles habe und das es dann weiter gehen kann.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (13. September 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Haa
> 
> erst in der Versenkung verschwinden  und dann meckern
> 
> ...



Moinsen

Geht doch...

Das mit der Versenkung ist mal garnicht so weit hergeholt....
Brauchte nur ein wenig Streicheleinheiten+Titan-Geheimtraining!
Paßt schon,aber ich bitte um das nächste mal um Miteinbeziehung,auch wenn ich mal"versinke"....
Wie,abmelden?
Kaum tauch ich wieder auf,....hast du Angst,oder ist es was persönliches?
Bin doch sensibel...
Glaub so langsam mein Ruf eilt mir vorraus,naja ist er erst mal ruiniert....

Ha,da funktionieren die Mtb-News-Buschtrommeln also auf einmal wieder sehr gut!
Joh,Stahl ist Vergangenheit,ist jetzt ein Cotic Sodahttp://www.eaven-cycles.de/rahmen/cotic/sodavon Carsten aus Buchholz!
Werd nochn paar Pics machen+einstellen,damit du sie dir genauer angucken kannst,aufn Trail wirst dus eh nicht sehen,bzw.dann nur von hinten...
Du solltest deine Teile ein wenig liebevoller behandeln nicht nur deine Freundin,äääh Frau,dann halten sie auch länger.....

Grüße&Bis bald

Nils


----------



## Sven7181 (13. September 2010)

Ich und Angst - NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

und das persönliche kannst auch ausschließen  du musst halt mal wieder Samstags in den HaBes mitfahren 


bei mir wird nix gepflegt werde Personen (Freundin) noch Material 

hab mir vorhin mein Hinterrad angeguckt, vier Speichen haben sich gestern total locker gerappelt, was nun eine gute 8 hergibt - dazu noch dieses ekelige Lagergeräusch 

nun muss Felix sich beeilen damit mein neuer LRS passend zu meiner Rückkehr eintrifft und Bell die neue Kopfbedeckung schickt


----------



## Deleted 15311 (13. September 2010)

Moinsen alter




Sven7181 schrieb:


> Ich und Angst - NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> War eindeutig zu lang nicht mehr dabei..!
> 
> ...



Grüße

Nils

P.S.Du hast einen neuen Job hab ich gehört?Bin ich auch grad dran,hab meinen grad an Nagel gehängt und will mich nun umschulen lassen Richtung Zweiradmechanik/Fachgebiet Fahrrad(Was sonst)!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (13. September 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Na dann mal gute Besserung!
> 
> BTW: Hat jemand Interesse an Michelin Latex Schläuchen? Hätte da gerade ne gute Quelle.
> Alles weitere per PN.



Moin

Ich auch:http://cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=492_485&sort=2a&page=1&osCsid=b3391cf9ded6ac2610e8761f8d83de5f

Grüße

Nils

[email protected]:Natürlich auch gute Besserung von mir,alter!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (14. September 2010)

hey nils!
hast du nicht lust am 25.09 bei dem crossduathlon mit zu machen?
könntest mit kay oder moritz starten!


----------



## Sanz (14. September 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hey nils!
> hast du nicht lust am 25.09 bei dem crossduathlon mit zu machen?
> könntest mit kay oder moritz starten!



Aus der Nummer kommt er jetzt nicht mehr raus

Aktueller Meldestand:

22 Staffel (max 30)
96 Einzelstarter (max 100)

Es gibt also noch wenige Plätze bis zum Meldeschluss am 15.September.
Nachtmeldungen vor Ort nur bei freiem Kontingent. Quelle: Facebook

Andre


----------



## Deleted 15311 (14. September 2010)

Moinsen



Sanz schrieb:


> Aus der Nummer kommt er jetzt nicht mehr raus
> 
> *....Andre,sprech dich aus!
> 
> ...



Grüße

Nils

*P.S.Danke dir Willy für die Info&Idee,hab ich auch schon dran gedacht...aber an dem Wo-ende ist das geplant:http://www.schaltgeist.de/2010/09/eaven-cycles-harz-camp/
Ist keiner von euch dabei?*


----------



## John Rico (16. September 2010)

Da ich diesen Samstag nicht kann, würde ich die Runde gerne auf Sonntag verlegen. Wie sieht's bei euch aus?

@Nils:
Meine Quelle wäre besser. Aber war ja auch nur ein(e) Idee / Angebot.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## yako54 (17. September 2010)

Sonntag ist bei mir schlecht.
Fährt morgen auch jemand?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## flansch09 (17. September 2010)

Ich fahr morgen und evtl. auch Sonntag.
Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yako54 (17. September 2010)

Cool, bin denn morgen um 11 da.

Gruss Lars

Sent from my HTC Legend using Tapatalk


----------



## werneson (17. September 2010)

Bin morgen auch mal wieder mit am Start.

Grüße Frank


----------



## Sanz (18. September 2010)

Werde auch kommen

Andre


----------



## yako54 (18. September 2010)

Fährt morgen jemand? Habs ja heute leider doch nicht geschafft.

Gruß Lars


----------



## John Rico (18. September 2010)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, fahre ich morgen.
Um 12 Uhr fahren ein paar Jungs von der Dienstagsrunde, wobei ich wahrscheinlich eher starten und die Strecke vom Crossduathlon einmal abfahren werde. Danach würde ich mich mit den anderen wohl an der KH treffen.

Falls jemand mit will, bitte hier melden, damit wir uns auf eine Zeit einigen können.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## yako54 (19. September 2010)

Wenn das Wetter passt bin ich dabei, ab 10 Uhr geht bei mir.

Gruß Lars

Sent from my HTC Legend using Tapatalk


----------



## John Rico (19. September 2010)

Dann sagen wir erstmal 11 Uhr KH, vorher ist mir zu früh.
Lass uns aber morgen nochmal einen Blick aufs Regenradar werfen, bei Dauerregen muss ich nicht los.


----------



## yako54 (19. September 2010)

Regenradar, sieht gut aus! 11:00 Uhr KH?


----------



## John Rico (19. September 2010)

Hab zwar besch... geschlafen, sehe aber zu, dass ich pünktlich bin.
Bis gleich!


----------



## yako54 (19. September 2010)

oken! bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (20. September 2010)

Moin Mädels!

Mach mal ein wenig Werbung für kommendes Wo-ende:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=483239

Ist jemand von euch dabei?
Wird bestimmt spaßig und sehr geil,weil mit hohem Trailanteil,da Locals dabei sind die uns guiden....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## yako54 (24. September 2010)

Moin Jungs, wer fährt morgen?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Yagur (24. September 2010)

Moin,

ich möchte am Sonntag mal die HaBe erkunden um mir einen ersten Überblick zu verschaffen.

Wo starte ich denn da am besten? wenn ich aus Hamburg komme, wie muss ich fahren?

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Wegbeschreibung für mich?

Danke!

Gruß
Maik


----------



## gnss (24. September 2010)

Wenn du in die Habes willst reicht es mit der S3 nach Neugraben oder Neuwiedenthal zu fahren. In der Bike gab es mal eine brauchbare Wegbeschreibung, vielleicht ist die online verfügbar. Gps vorhanden?


----------



## Kono (24. September 2010)

Wie Martin schon geschrieben hat, bieten sich die S-Bahn Haltestellen Neuwiedenthal oder Neugraben an. Von dort aus einfach immer Richtung Süden, bis der Wald kommt.
Ansonsten kann man auch mit dem Kfz anreisen und hier, hier, hier, oder hier gut parken.
Trails sind mit einem kleinen Schild "Hier Trail" oder "Trail beginnt hier ->" ausgeschildert. (War'n Scherz )
Gruß
Kono


----------



## John Rico (24. September 2010)

Als letzte Alternative kannst du auch bis Heimfeld fahren und dann mit dem Rad Richtung Kuhtrift. Dort kannst du dann in Meyers Park und der Haake erst Erfahrungen sammeln.


----------



## pixelquantec (24. September 2010)

Klick


----------



## iderf62 (24. September 2010)

yako54 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, wer fährt morgen?
> 
> Gruß
> Lars



Wenn wetter o.k. bin ich dabei


----------



## H.B (24. September 2010)

yako54 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, wer fährt morgen?
> 
> Gruß
> Lars


 
Bin dabei, wenn das Wetter stimmt.
Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-Je (24. September 2010)

Moinsen,
ich muss unbedingt mal wieder mitfahren, mir gehen langsam aber sicher die Wege und Trails aus ich habe die kleinen Schilder noch nicht gesehen! 
Für morgen kann ich aber noch nicht 100%ig zusagen! 
Wer ist morgen der guide?
Gruß, Torben


----------



## John Rico (24. September 2010)

Denkt dran, dass morgen der Crossduathlon stattfindet und ein Teil der Haake abgesperrt sein wird. 
Zugucken und Anfeuern ist natürlich erlaubt, es sind einige bekannte Gesichter dabei. Alles weitere s. Thread hier im Forum.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Yagur (24. September 2010)

Super... Danke, ich werde die S3 bis Neuwiedethal nehmen!

Thx

Maik


----------



## To-Je (24. September 2010)

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Crossduathlon - der ist zeitgleich und mittendrin...


----------



## John Rico (24. September 2010)

Das eigentliche Rennen findet zwischen 11 Uhr und ca. 15 Uhr statt, die Bikestrecke wird ca. von 11:30 Uhr bis 14:30 "belegt" sein.
Genauen Streckenverlauf gibt es hier


----------



## de_reu (25. September 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Rennen findet zwischen 11 Uhr und ca. 15 Uhr statt, die Bikestrecke wird ca. von 11:30 Uhr bis 14:30 "belegt" sein.
> Genauen Streckenverlauf gibt es hier



und deswegen treffen wir uns jetzt 14:45 an der KH...

CU de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (29. September 2010)

nach 2 wochen pause gehts wieder los!
*samstag 11 uhr kärntner hütte. also, bis samstag.......freu mich schon!!!!
willy*


----------



## Sven7181 (30. September 2010)

ich bin raus - muss Samstag arbeiten

euch viel spaß


----------



## Vinylfreak (30. September 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> nach 2 wochen pause gehts wieder los!
> *samstag 11 uhr kärntner hütte. also, bis samstag.......freu mich schon!!!!
> willy*



Hallo Willy, vor drei Wochen sind wir zusammen gefahren. Wir hatten uns euch spontan angeschlossen. Wir waren von der Tour echt begeistert. Am Samstag wollen Michael und ich wieder mitfahren. Vielleicht erreiche ich auch Stephan. Würden uns freuen, wenn das klappt. Bis dahin. Gruß Andreas (29" Gary Fisher- remember?)


----------



## Sanz (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, wir kommen auch.

Bis morgen 
Andre


----------



## Sabo.g (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

werde mich auch mal wieder anschließen. 

MFG Sabo


----------



## To-Je (1. Oktober 2010)

...ich bin morgen auch mal wieder dabei! 

Gruß, Torben


----------



## Tracer (3. Oktober 2010)

bei milden wetter und ein paar neue und alte gesichten waren wir gestern 4:12 unterwegs, davon reine fahrzeit 2:53 mit 44.7km und ein durchschnitt von 15.4 km/h. höhenmeter? gefühlt wie 1000!
also, dabei waren:
Oranges        Canyon
weiss-blaues     "
schwarzes        "
    "            Specialized
    "            Red Bull
    "            Bergamont
    "            Carbon (no name) hardtail
blaues         stevens
weißes       cannondale
weiß-schwarzes no saint
29"
silberndes   alu (no name) hardtail
und zu letzt ein silberndes liteville

so viele pannen hatten wir noch nie, ein kettenriß, und 2 bzw 3 platten!
aber in ganz und allem hat es mir viel spass gemacht!
bis nächstes samstag!
willy


----------



## Sanz (3. Oktober 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> bei milden wetter und ein paar neue und alte gesichten waren wir gestern 4:12 unterwegs, davon reine fahrzeit 2:53 mit 44.7km und ein durchschnitt von 15.4 km/h. höhenmeter? gefühlt wie 1000!



Wir hatten 50,8 km mit 940 Hm's.

Andre


----------



## To-Je (3. Oktober 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> also, dabei waren:
> silberndes alu (no name) hardtail


 

...das klingt verdammt nach meinem Bike (weiße SID Race)!  

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Pannenhilfe. Den Schlauch von "Orange Canyon" und die Luftladung von Frank.

Bis zum nächsten Mal,

Gruß Torben


----------



## Vinylfreak (3. Oktober 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> bei milden wetter und ein paar neue und alte gesichten waren wir gestern 4:12 unterwegs, davon reine fahrzeit 2:53 mit 44.7km und ein durchschnitt von 15.4 km/h. höhenmeter? gefühlt wie 1000!
> also, dabei waren:
> Oranges        Canyon
> weiss-blaues     "
> ...



Hallo Willy, danke für die Info. Tut mir Leid, dass ich aussteigen musste. Habe mich nach meiner Grippe wohl sehr überschätzt. Ich wollte unbedingt bei euch mitfahren. Hat mir wieder viel Spaß bereitet und konnte viele neue Eindrücke zu technischen Dingen gewinnen (notubes.com). Ich versuche mit Hochdruck meine Reserven wieder aufzufüllen und in zwei Wochen wieder mithalten zu können. 29" (Gary Fisher Bikes).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (5. Oktober 2010)

wenn jemand morgen mittwoch (06.10) zeit hat zum biken, dann treffen wir uns um 16 uhr an der kärntner hütte!
ohne licht, sonnen untergang wäre morgen um 18:45, also genug zeit zum biken!
willy


----------



## Jackass1987 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hey Willy,

ich hätte Zeit und könnte 16 Uhr an der KH sein. Sollte sich noch was ändern, meld ich mich nochmal. 

MfG Erik !


----------



## Vinylfreak (6. Oktober 2010)

Hi Willy,
ich habe Urlaub und hätte Zeit und Lust mitzufahren. Habe mich mit Kohlenhydraten und Proteinen gedopt. Ich hoffe, dass meine Power schon dafür ausreicht. 
Gruß Andreas (29")


----------



## Deleted 15311 (6. Oktober 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> wenn jemand morgen mittwoch (06.10) zeit hat zum biken, dann treffen wir uns um 16 uhr an der kärntner hütte!
> ohne licht, sonnen untergang wäre morgen um 18:45, also genug zeit zum biken!
> willy



Moin Alter

Joh,sehr schön,bin dann auch endlich mal wieder dabei!
Ich freu mich....bis nachher!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## trmk3 (6. Oktober 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> wenn jemand morgen mittwoch (06.10) zeit hat zum biken, dann treffen wir uns um 16 uhr an der kärntner hütte!
> ohne licht, sonnen untergang wäre morgen um 18:45, also genug zeit zum biken!
> willy



Ich werde mit meinem Sohn heute auch in den HaBes fahren, eventuell können wir ja einige km gemeinsam fahren?

Gruß Arne


----------



## trmk3 (6. Oktober 2010)

Danke fürs Mitnehmen und euer moderates Tempo. 

Thomas ist noch total begeistert und schwärmt von den schnellen Abfahrten und seinem Nosride 
Gruß Arne


----------



## Deleted 15311 (6. Oktober 2010)

trmk3 schrieb:


> Danke fürs Mitnehmen und euer moderates Tempo.
> 
> Thomas ist noch total begeistert und schwärmt von den schnellen Abfahrten und seinem Nosride
> Gruß Arne



Moin Arne

Er hatte ja auch nen gutes Vorbild wie mans eigentlich nicht macht!
Schön das ihr dabei wart und Thomas so gut mithalten konnte,für seine 11Jahre echt beeindruckend,ehrlich!
Dann war das ja ein voller Erfolg für ihn,somit saß er bestimmt nicht das letzte mal aufm Bike,sehr schön,so muß das sein...aber obacht,ein paar Jahre weiter fährt er dir locker weg,wenn er so weitermacht!
Die Sattelhöhe sollte Papa aber noch mal was etwas niedriger stellen,wenns geht,er eiert mit den Hüften....

Mensch Andreas,hoffe du erholst dich schnell wieder....wichtig ist einfach,das du in der Gruppe stets dein Tempo fährst und dich nicht unnötig pushen läß,es soll ja Spaß machen!Wenn dir das aber einfach noch zu schnell ist,vielleicht kannst du dich ja mit dem ein oder anderen"Anfänger"kurzschließen für die ein oder andere Ausfahrt,z.bspl.hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481900!

War echt ne schöne lockere Runde mit mir teils unbekannten Trails in der Fi.beker Heide,dank dir fürs guiden Willy!
Schön Erik,das du auch mal wieder dabei warst,hoffentlich bald wieder!

Sodele,würd sagen bis *Samstag 9.10.11:00 KH*?

Nilsi


----------



## Vinylfreak (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi Nils, die Tour war wieder der Hammer. Vielleicht hast du Recht: Ich sollte mal langsam anfangen meine Kondition zu steigern. Joggen und "DIESES" MTB Fahren sind total unterschiedliche Belastungen. Es macht mit Euch und Willy als Guide aber viel mehr Spaß als Leuten die bei den "Anfängern" OHNE Helm ein bisschen rumfahren wollen (siehe mtb-forum: Anfänger => Wir (Freundin & Ich) sind leider noch ohne Helm unterwegs, also  wenns Euch nichts ausmacht... Wir sind aber schon am gucken und suchen,  aber man muss ja auch Leben... ) Ich werde zusehen, dass ich Euch bald nicht mehr ein Klotz am Bein bin und meine Performance steigern kann.
Noch einmal zu Thomas: Ich weiß nicht wo der Junge aus dem schmalen Körper die Power herausholt. Das hat wahrscheinlich doch was mit dem Alter zu tun. Deine Aussage wird zutreffen: Bald wird er allen davonfahren, wenn er Bikefahrer bleibt!
Ich werde Samstag alles dran setzen wieder mitzufahren. Zur Not steige ich zwischendurch aus, wenn es zu arg wird. Schönen Tach noch. Andreas (29")


----------



## Tracer (7. Oktober 2010)

hey andreas!
hör nicht auf den eirkopf von nils... ich denke er meinte es nett und nicht abweisend!

mit mir als guide ist jeder gern willkommen. natürlich braucht man eine kleines bisschen kondition, um die tour zu überstehen. ihr alle wart doch schon sehr gut besonders unser kleiner held thomas!
übung macht den meister und jeder hat mal klein angefangen!
mich stört das warten nicht....
also bis:
samstag (09.10.2010) 11 uhr kärntner hütte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trmk3 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi Nils


SHIVER schrieb:


> Die Sattelhöhe sollte Papa aber noch mal was etwas niedriger stellen,wenns geht,er eiert mit den Hüften....



Ich weiß nicht, ob es an der Sattelhöhe oder viel mehr an den zu langen Kurbelarmen liegt. Er fährt momentan 170er.
Mein Plan war ein paar runtergejudelte LX oder XT Kurbeln zu erwerben, seine Kettenblätter zu verwenden, aus den Kurbeln ein Stück rauszusägen und mit dem WIG-Schweißgerät wieder zu verbinden (sicher erreiche ich so nicht die original Haltbarkeit, aber bei knappen 30kg). 
Bei seinen Kurbeln trau ich mich dieses Experiment nicht ganz und runtergejudelte habe ich bis heute noch nicht bekommen. 
In der Bucht gehen mir die Preise einfach zu hoch.
Also, auch wenn es ein wenig OT hier ist: 
Hat noch jemand ein paar alte Kurbelarme?

Gruß
Arne


----------



## Sven7181 (7. Oktober 2010)

trmk3 schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand ein paar alte Kurbelarme?
> 
> Gruß
> Arne




Joho ich hab noch ne Alte XT Jahrgang 2007 allerdings ohne Lager. Kannst haben, würde sie aber nicht anschweißen. Habe mal irgendwo gesehen wo jemand die gekürzt hat und dann ein neues Gewinde reingeschnitten hat.

Wen du magst? Kann sie dir nächste Woche per Post schicken oder bei nächster Gelegenheit mitbringen.


Ansonsten meld ich mich ab für Samstag, bin bei meinen Eltern und werd erstmal mein Rad pflegen. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Tracer (7. Oktober 2010)

andreas ein kleiner trost, wir waren am mittwoch 44,3 km mit 645 hm und hatten ein durchschnitt von 17,8 km/h
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.......ich würde schon sagen, dass wir zügig nterwegs waren!


----------



## DiabloPB (7. Oktober 2010)

Vinylfreak schrieb:


> Es macht mit Euch und Willy als Guide aber viel mehr Spaß als Leuten die bei den "Anfängern" OHNE Helm ein bisschen rumfahren wollen (siehe mtb-forum: Anfänger => Wir (Freundin & Ich) sind leider noch ohne Helm unterwegs, also  wenns Euch nichts ausmacht... Wir sind aber schon am gucken und suchen,  aber man muss ja auch Leben... ) Ich werde zusehen, dass ich Euch bald nicht mehr ein Klotz am Bein bin und meine Performance steigern kann.



sorry aber woher willst du wissen obs bei UNS anfängern ohne helm keinen spaß macht und das wir "nur" rum fahren?? dumme aussage....


----------



## Kono (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich wiederrum verstehe nicht, was an Rum fahren so schlimm ist? Andere fahren mit Bier, Cola, Wodka, Selter usw. durch die Gegend. Also ich finde Rum fahren OK.


----------



## DiabloPB (8. Oktober 2010)

Und ich frage mich obs an Hamburg liegt, an CC oder warum sind hier so viele Arrogant?

Liegt es generell an Hamburg? Hamburger sind ja von Natur aus bisschen bescheuert...

Meinen die Leute weil sie ganz tolle teure Fahrräder fahren, dass sie was besseres sind? 

Ist mir schon bei diversen Hobbys von mir aufgefallen, alles Arrogante ... 1-2 sind meist dabei die Freundschaftlich das Hobby teilen, alle anderen sehen das so verbissen. Liegts am CC? DaRUM fahren wir auch nur RUM. Keine CC Rennambitionen mit so hautengen Schwulettenhosen 

Uuh jetzt habe ich mir ganz viele Feinde gemacht. Musste aber mal raus, ziemlich unfreundlich das Forum hier (also liegts vielleicht doch nicht nur an Hamburg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (8. Oktober 2010)

hey jungs, jetzt entspannt euch!
wir treffen uns dem nächst, fahren ein paar runden und danach gehen wir ein bier trinken und alles ist wieder gut!


----------



## peterbe (8. Oktober 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Ist mir schon bei diversen Hobbys von mir aufgefallen, alles Arrogante ... 1-2 sind meist dabei die Freundschaftlich das Hobby teilen, alle anderen sehen das so verbissen. Liegts am CC? DaRUM fahren wir auch nur RUM. Keine CC Rennambitionen mit so hautengen Schwulettenhosen
> 
> Uuh jetzt habe ich mir ganz viele Feinde gemacht.



So schnell macht man sich keine Feinde, wenn man lediglich homophobe Pupertierenden-Sprüche bringt. Da sollte man sich lieber ein Forum und Freunde suchen, wo so dämliche Sprüche punkten.

Wir freuen uns lieber, dass wir alle zusammen mit Lycras oder Buggies im Wald Spaß haben. Mit Helm und partnerschaftlicher Verantwortung, manchmal sportlich verbissen, meist mit der nötigen Portion Hamburger Humor und *******gal ob CC oder AM oder Enduro. 
Und Rum kommt bei uns im Winter in den Tee!


----------



## John Rico (8. Oktober 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> sorry aber woher willst du wissen obs bei UNS anfängern ohne helm keinen spaß macht und das wir "nur" rum fahren?? dumme aussage....



Ich glaube, seine Kritik bezog sich hauptsächlich auf das "ohne Helm" und das sehe ich genau so (wie so ziemlich alle hier).

Auch wenn du recht hast und es immer mal unfreundliche / unpassende Antworten gibt, kann man auch die "alten" User verstehen, die irgendwann genervt reagieren, wenn Leute stumpf irgendwo ihre Fragen posten, ohne auch nur 5 Minuten in die Suche zu investieren oder zumindest das richtige Unterforum zu nehmen. Ist nicht persönlich gemeint und soll keinen neuen Streit entfachen, ich wollte dir nur zeigen, dass es immer zwei Seiten der Medallie gibt. Und wenn du jahrelang dabei wärst und in regelmä0igen Abständen immer wieder die gleichen Fragen (von meist neuen Nutzern) hörst, obwohl es mindestens zehn Threads gibt, die das Thema ausführlich besprechen, wärst du wahrscheinlich auch irgendwann genervt, oder?

Aber noch was zum Thema (falls ich Samstag nicht kann):
Felix und ich waren gestern eine Runde unterwegs und ich habe schlechte Nachrichten: Nachdem vor einigen Wochen bereits der Weg Richtung Paul-Roth dran glauben musste, ist jetzt der PR selbst dran. Der Weg "hintenrum" (dort, wo früher schon mal ein Baum quer lag) ist durch zig Bäumen unpassierbar (wir mussten querfeldein den Hang zum PR hoch). Auch der Weg Richtung Karlstein ist direkt am PR durch drei Bäume komplett blockiert und ein Stück weiter ist dieses kurze, steile Stück ebenfalls voll mit Ästen und bereits durch die Fahrzeuge kaputtgefahren. Lediglich die steile Auf-/Abfahrt ist (noch) frei.
Und wenn erstmal das schwere Gerät die Bäume um den PR abtransportiert hat, wird von sämtlichen Trails nichts mehr übrig bleiben. 

Hoffentlich bis Samstag!
Sven


----------



## DiabloPB (8. Oktober 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> So schnell macht man sich keine Feinde, wenn man lediglich homophobe Pupertierenden-Sprüche bringt. Da sollte man sich lieber ein Forum und Freunde suchen, wo so dämliche Sprüche punkten.



Na dann bin ich doch in diesem Forum (nicht dieser Thread) vollkommen richtig. Hier sind doch zuhauf solcher Sprüche.



peterbe schrieb:


> Wir freuen uns lieber, dass wir alle zusammen mit Lycras oder Buggies im Wald Spaß haben. Mit Helm und partnerschaftlicher Verantwortung, manchmal sportlich verbissen, meist mit der nötigen Portion Hamburger Humor und *******gal ob CC oder AM oder Enduro.
> Und Rum kommt bei uns im Winter in den Tee!



Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn nicht solche Sprüche kommen, dass es mit den Leuten die man gar nicht kennt, keinen Spaß macht. Woher will man das wissen, man kennt uns doch gar nicht. 

Übrigends was sind "Buggies"? Diese HipHop Hosen? Nee ich meine, ich fahre lieber gern in "normaler" (kurzer) Hose.



John Rico schrieb:


> Ich glaube, seine Kritik bezog sich  hauptsächlich auf das "ohne Helm" und das sehe ich genau so (wie so  ziemlich alle hier).



Ja kann ich verstehen, aber es kann jedem "Fremden" doch die Gesundheit anderer egal sein. D.h. nicht das ich wenn jemand verletzt ist weiter fahren würde, aber ich denke eher so: Kein Helm -> selber Schuld wenn was passiert. Aber darums chrieb ich ja auch, das ich NOCH keinen Helm habe. Heißt also das in naher Zukunft einer gekauft wird. warum ich nun noch keinen habe ist ja mein Ding, gekauft wird aber noch einer...



John Rico schrieb:


> Auch wenn du recht hast und es immer mal unfreundliche / unpassende  Antworten gibt, kann man auch die "alten" User verstehen, die irgendwann  genervt reagieren, wenn Leute stumpf irgendwo ihre Fragen posten, ohne  auch nur 5 Minuten in die Suche zu investieren oder zumindest das  richtige Unterforum zu nehmen. Ist nicht persönlich gemeint und soll  keinen neuen Streit entfachen, ich wollte dir nur zeigen, dass es immer  zwei Seiten der Medallie gibt. Und wenn du jahrelang dabei wärst und in  regelmä0igen Abständen immer wieder die gleichen Fragen (von meist neuen  Nutzern) hörst, obwohl es mindestens zehn Threads gibt, die das Thema  ausführlich besprechen, wärst du wahrscheinlich auch irgendwann genervt,  oder?



Ja kann ich verstehen, auch aus anderen Foren und auch hier sehe ich ja wie eienige die selben Fragen stellen. Nur man selber war auch mal in der Lage, drum "helfe" ich trotzdem in der Kaufsektion. 
Trotzdessen, dass immer wieder neue Fragen kommen - alte Threads ausgraben wird auch nicht als toll angesehen. 
Also ist es ein einfaches hin und her. Dann liest man einen Beitrag von 2007. Antworten darf man nicht, dann wird man wieder zerissen. Nur vom lesen werden einem spezielle Fragen nicht beantwortet. Also ein ewiger Kreislauf...


Weiter Südlich in den HaBe's waren auch viele Traktorenspuren, also kann sein das da auch schon was abgeholzt wurde bzw. noch wird.


----------



## Kono (8. Oktober 2010)

Was für ein Rum gelaber...  Zu blöd die Sache mit meinem Knie, sonst könnten wir das gute Wetter nutzen und einfach eine Runde rum fahren. Mit oder ohne Helm.


----------



## Vinylfreak (8. Oktober 2010)

Hey DiaboloPB, du hattest ja richtig den Kaffee auf! Vielleicht solltest du zwischendurch mal ein bisschen Druck ablassen, dann platzt man(n) nicht gleich wegen einer Lappalie. Von arrogant kann hier überhaupt keine Rede sein. Diese Tour hat halt ein paar respekteinflößende Abschnitte, die man als verantwortungsvoller Biker nicht ohne Helm fahren sollte. Ich würde dann an dem Tag eben nicht mitfahren, weil die spätere Reue nach einem Unfall (gelähmt durch Halswirbelbruch o.ä.) Ihn nicht daran gehindert zu haben, sehr lange vorhält. Lässt du einen Betrunkenen auch wissentlich fahren, weil das ja seine Verantwortung ist? Ansonsten versuche ich bis Samstag wieder genug Kondition aufgebaut zu haben, dass noch ein bisschen Fahrspaß dazukommt. Dicken Gruß von Andreas.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Oktober 2010)

Vinylfreak schrieb:


> Hi Nils, die Tour war wieder der Hammer. Vielleicht hast du Recht: Ich sollte mal langsam anfangen meine Kondition zu steigern. Joggen und "DIESES" MTB Fahren sind total unterschiedliche Belastungen. Es macht mit Euch und Willy als Guide aber viel mehr Spaß als Leuten die bei den "Anfängern" OHNE Helm ein bisschen rumfahren wollen (siehe mtb-forum: Anfänger => Wir (Freundin & Ich) sind leider noch ohne Helm unterwegs, also  wenns Euch nichts ausmacht... Wir sind aber schon am gucken und suchen,  aber man muss ja auch Leben... ) Ich werde zusehen, dass ich Euch bald nicht mehr ein Klotz am Bein bin und meine Performance steigern kann.
> Noch einmal zu Thomas: Ich weiß nicht wo der Junge aus dem schmalen Körper die Power herausholt. Das hat wahrscheinlich doch was mit dem Alter zu tun. Deine Aussage wird zutreffen: Bald wird er allen davonfahren, wenn er Bikefahrer bleibt!
> Ich werde Samstag alles dran setzen wieder mitzufahren. Zur Not steige ich zwischendurch aus, wenn es zu arg wird. Schönen Tach noch. Andreas (29")




Moin Andreas

Schön,das du mich verstanden hast und das so siehst...so meint ich das auch mit den unterschiedlichen Belastungen!
Am wichtigsten ist,das der Spaß nicht auf der Strecke bleibt,grad auch weils zum Ende hin bei dir nicht mehr danach ausgesehen hat!
Aber schön,wenn danach die Freude die Erinnerung an die Qualen überdeckt,wie auch bei dir,ist doch alles richtig gelaufen und so solls sein,find ich(Da merkt man das Leben,so isses)....war bei meiner1.Transalp dies Jahr auch nicht anders,deren Belastung für mich auch absolutes Neuland war und welche ich auf 5 Etappen erkältet fahren mußte!
Da mußt ich dann auch lernen wie das ist,wenn man mal auf mich wartet,da ich einen ziemlich fitten+gottseidank gesunden Teampartner hatte!Aber es nützte ja nichts,hätt ich überdreht und wär nicht stur mein Tempo gefahren,(Mehr ging einfach wg.Erkältung sowieso nicht)wär ich garantiert richtig krank geworden und hätte ausseigen müssen!Aber Dank ner guten Grundlage+einem überwiegend verständnisvollen,fairen Teampartner bin ich durchgekommen....
Eine gute Grundlage hast du ja auf Grund deiner Läuferqualitäten,aber du hast mich ja schon verstanden!
Das mit dem Klotz vergiß man übrigens schnell wieder,dafür sind wir nun mal ne Gruppe,die startet zusammen und kommt auch zusammen wieder an!Gewartet wird immer,mich persönlich stört das überhaupt nicht(Bin so langsam in nem Alter wo man kleine Pausen genießt)!
Es sei denn jemand möchte vorher aussteigen der sich auskennt in den HaBes ,der steigt eben aus,bzw.wenn nicht wird die Runde flexibel abgekürzt/geändert....
Okdok,dann würd ich sagen bis morgen,ich freu mich!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Oktober 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hey andreas!
> hör nicht auf den eirkopf von nils... ich denke er meinte es nett und nicht abweisend!
> 
> mit mir als guide ist jeder gern willkommen. natürlich braucht man eine kleines bisschen kondition, um die tour zu überstehen. ihr alle wart doch schon sehr gut besonders unser kleiner held thomas!
> ...




Hey Willy du Sack!

Glaub,du hast da bißchen was verkehrt verstanden,hab meine Meinung nochmal etwas genauer dargelegt,auch für dich!
Aber Andreas hats verstanden und das ist die Hauptsache....

Bis morgen...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## DiabloPB (8. Oktober 2010)

Vinylfreak schrieb:


> Hey DiaboloPB, du hattest ja richtig den Kaffee auf! Vielleicht solltest du zwischendurch mal ein bisschen Druck ablassen, dann platzt man(n) nicht gleich wegen einer Lappalie. Von arrogant kann hier überhaupt keine Rede sein. Diese Tour hat halt ein paar respekteinflößende Abschnitte, die man als verantwortungsvoller Biker nicht ohne Helm fahren sollte. Ich würde dann an dem Tag eben nicht mitfahren, weil die spätere Reue nach einem Unfall (gelähmt durch Halswirbelbruch o.ä.) Ihn nicht daran gehindert zu haben, sehr lange vorhält. Lässt du einen Betrunkenen auch wissentlich fahren, weil das ja seine Verantwortung ist? Ansonsten versuche ich bis Samstag wieder genug Kondition aufgebaut zu haben, dass noch ein bisschen Fahrspaß dazukommt. Dicken Gruß von Andreas.



Ja bin da vielleicht immer etwas aufbrausend. Und ich habe selber gemerkt das einige Abschnitte die ich bisher gefahren bin (ja habe die Trails gefunden ) mit Helm sicherlich deutlich besser zu fahren sind. Zumindest schneller oder halt "Angstfreier". 

Aber wie gesagt, Helm kommt ja noch. Ist ja nicht so das ich mich schlicht gegen eine Kopfbedeckung weigere. Allerdings, sicherlich ist ein Helm besser als gar nichts, aber es ist wie mit den Harleyfahrern, so eine Eierschale auf dem Kopf hat auch irgendwie nicht so wirklich Schutz für den "Unterkopf" - sprich Kiefer.

Aber Fullface für ein CC Bike


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Oktober 2010)

Vinylfreak schrieb:


> Hey DiaboloPB, du hattest ja richtig den Kaffee auf! Vielleicht solltest du zwischendurch mal ein bisschen Druck ablassen, dann platzt man(n) nicht gleich wegen einer Lappalie. Von arrogant kann hier überhaupt keine Rede sein. Diese Tour hat halt ein paar respekteinflößende Abschnitte, die man als verantwortungsvoller Biker nicht ohne Helm fahren sollte. Ich würde dann an dem Tag eben nicht mitfahren, weil die spätere Reue nach einem Unfall (gelähmt durch Halswirbelbruch o.ä.) Ihn nicht daran gehindert zu haben, sehr lange vorhält. Lässt du einen Betrunkenen auch wissentlich fahren, weil das ja seine Verantwortung ist? Ansonsten versuche ich bis Samstag wieder genug Kondition aufgebaut zu haben, dass noch ein bisschen Fahrspaß dazukommt. Dicken Gruß von Andreas.





Eben drum,ohne Helm is deshalb nich...er schützt zwar nicht vor allem,ist aber zumindest ein Minimalschutz!Durft ich selbst schon oft genug"genießen"...

@DiabloPB:Ein wenig zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann nicht schaden,vermeidet so manches Mißverständnis und Streit!
Letztendlich ist jeder nur für das Verantwortlich,was er tut und sagt,aber nicht für das was der andere versteht...

So Leudz,geht raus bei dem Wetterchen,biken und Adrenalin+Testosteronspiegel senken....kann einigen hier nicht schaden,ich machs jedenfalls noch!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinylfreak (8. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute, alles gut! Lasst uns morgen einfach starten und den Trail genießen. Ich habe mit Euch eine Truppe gefunden, die aus super Typen besteht. Sonst würde ich mich nicht an Euch ranhängen. In der heutigen Zeit sollte man den hier herrschenden Teamspirit nutzen, um die Arbeitswoche mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht zu überstehen. Bis gleich. Andreas


----------



## de_reu (8. Oktober 2010)

trmk3 schrieb:


> Hi Nils
> 
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob es an der Sattelhöhe oder viel mehr an den zu langen Kurbelarmen liegt. Er fährt momentan 170er.
> ...



Moin,

ich weiß ja nicht wie talentiert du beim Schweißen und beim Richten bist, aber ich hätte da noch ne alte Hussefeld-Kurbel, die hat für die Pedalgewinde Stahl-Inserts. 
Kurbel heiß machen, Inserts auspressen, neue Löcher Bohren und mit Loctite 601 wieder einkleben, scheint mir da einfacher und genauer...

Bei Interesse PM  Gruß De


----------



## Sven7181 (8. Oktober 2010)

de_reu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich weiß ja nicht wie talentiert du beim Schweißen und beim Richten bist, aber ich hätte da noch ne alte Hussefeld-Kurbel, die hat für die Pedalgewinde Stahl-Inserts.
> Kurbel heiß machen, Inserts auspressen, neue Löcher Bohren und mit Loctite 601 wieder einkleben, scheint mir da einfacher und genauer...
> ...




Hehe so ein ähnlicher Gedanke kam mir heute beim Autofahren auch!
Paar Hülsen kann man sich auch selber machen, denke bei dem Gewicht muss es nicht einmal Stahl sein oder er hat nen gewaltigen Bums in den Beinen.



Achja hab noch was, was weg muss:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150504162368


----------



## pixelquantec (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich schließe mich morgen auch mal wieder an.
Bis dahin haben sich sicher alle beruhigt.

Was Paul Roth angeht: Die Bäume sind schon seit mehreren Wochen markiert. Es war nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis der Wald dort verwüstet wird. An dem kurzen steilen Stück Richtung Karlstein war schon vor Wochen der eigentliche Trail mit Ästen zugeschüttet. Da konnte man allerdings bergab rechts ne neue Spur legen.
Ist wohl der Lauf der Zeit: Trails kommen, Trails gehen. 
Wenn man allerdings 10 Meter lange Bremsspuren von irgendwelchen Vollpfosten auf dem Bike sieht, dann ist das auch nicht besser. Solche Trails sind dann nach ein paar starken Regengüssen zerstört.

@DiabloPB: Klicke mal ein paar Seiten hier zurück und schaue Dir die Bilder von Sven seinem Crash an und überlege was ohne Helm passiert wäre. Ein "Dankhelmnichtspassierterlebnis" hat hier eigentlich schon fast jeder gehabt.

Torsten


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Oktober 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> oder er hat nen gewaltigen Bums in den Beinen.



Allerdings,nicht nur das...dachte ich bin der Held des Tages mit meinem Nosewheelie,aber dann kam Thomas und zeigte uns wie er richtig geht....

Mensch Svenni,so langsam mach ich mir aber doch Gedanken,jetzt komm ich wieder halbwegs regelmäßig,nur du wieder nicht,irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht....
Komm raff dich auf,bei dem Wetterchen gibts nix wichtigeres!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## John Rico (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich schaffe es doch nicht, wünsche euch viel Spaß und bis zum nächsten Mal.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sabo.g (9. Oktober 2010)

*!!! Achtung Achtung !!! Die Tour am Sonntag den 10.10.2010 entfällt leider. Tut mir echt leid.

Schönen Sonntag noch ...
*MFG Sabo


----------



## John Rico (9. Oktober 2010)

Was ist für dich denn locker?
Da morgen wahrscheinlich meine Freundin mitkommt, wäre es bei uns wirklich langsam. Aber zur Not können wir uns auch ausklinken, wenn es gar nicht passt.
Sollte sie nicht mitkommen, wär mir der Schnitt relativ egal. 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## pixelquantec (9. Oktober 2010)

War heute ne schöne Runde bei super Wetter. So kann der Herbst bleiben.
55km bei 1070Hm sind zusammengekommen.

@Nils: Ich habe noch Dein Shirt im Auto liegen. Am Parkplatz meinte Frank ihr kommt noch. Nach 15 min bin ich dann los. Bin noch bei McDoof vorbeigefahren, aber da war auch keiner.

@Sabo: Bin 10:30Uhr dabei, wenn es ne lockere Runde wird. So 3-3,5h und 800-1000Hm  wären ok.

Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (10. Oktober 2010)

@sabo:
Da du bisher nicht gesagt, hast, was für dich locker ist und die von  Torsten vorgesclagenen 3,5 h / 800 Hm noch etwas viel für meine bessere Hälfte sind, alleine eine Übungsrunde drehen.

Euch viel Spaß und vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## pixelquantec (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin heute mit Fred nochmal ne schöne Runde gefahren, die allerdings dann doch nicht ganz so locker war, wie nach der Samstagsrunde geplant. Knapp 1000 Hm in 2:50h sind zusammengekommen. So viele Biker wie heute, habe ich noch nie hier im Wald gesehen.

Torsten


----------



## Deleted 15311 (10. Oktober 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> War heute ne schöne Runde bei super Wetter. So kann der Herbst bleiben.
> 55km bei 1070Hm sind zusammengekommen.
> 
> @Nils: Ich habe noch Dein Shirt im Auto liegen. Am Parkplatz meinte Frank ihr kommt noch. Nach 15 min bin ich dann los. Bin noch bei McDoof vorbeigefahren, aber da war auch keiner.
> ...



[email protected]

Joh,das war mal wieder ne richtig geile Runde mit lauter netten altbekannten und neuen Gesichtern!
Nicht allzu hohes Tempo,einiges an neuen Trails und es zwischendurch auch mal richtig krachen lassen,so muß das sein mit dem"rumfahren"!
Was fürn geiler golderner Oktober,so kanns bleiben bis zum Jahresende,ich finde das ist fast die schönste Zeit zum biken,das Dauerist zur Zeit in meinem Gesicht fest verwachsen....
Danke dir Willy wieder mal fürs guiden,so langsam bekomm ich die Trailzusammenhänge merklich auch im Kopf hin!
Schön das alle fast bis zum Ende durchgehalten haben,aber schade das wir keine komplette Runde mehr zusammen bekommen haben zu nem"Sundowner"bei Meckes,da sollten wir nochmal dran arbeiten....rundet alles noch so nett ab!
Bin mit Helge noch ne Extraschleife gefahren,hatten dann so ca.65km mit1200-1300hm und ca.4:15 Fahrzeit auffer Uhr!

@Thorsten:Wir waren dann wohl kurze Zeit später da,haben uns noch mit Frank+Putcho bei Meckes getroffen,schade...hätt ja klappen können!Hab ich ganz vergessen...
Hast ne Möglichkeit mir das Teil zuzuschicken per Post(Zahl ich natürlich)?

Wie ist da mit dem Deister nächstes Wo-ende,steht das?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## iderf62 (11. Oktober 2010)

Wie ist da mit dem Deister nächstes Wo-ende,steht das?

Grüße

Nils[/quote]

Hätte auch Lust, Zeit, und Platz für einen Mitfahrer.
Fred


----------



## Sven7181 (11. Oktober 2010)

Moin 

bin hier am aufräumen und da werde ich mich von einigen Teilen trennen, wen sie einer von euch will einfach melden ansonsten gehen sie zu Ebay:

1x XTR Umwerfer FD-M970 Top Swing NEU 

1x Vorbau Oxygen Scorpo Ahead 1 1/8", 100 mm, 6° - stammt von meinem Stevens Glide

1x Lenker Oxygen Scorpo Low Rise, Alu 7075, 64 cm


----------



## Sven7181 (12. Oktober 2010)

Fährt morgen jemand?

Würde gerne ne Runde drehen allerdings moderat, muss erstmal wieder reinkommen.


Soo nun weiter Laufräder schütteln irgendwann müssen die Supersonic Reifen dicht werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (13. Oktober 2010)

Moin Sven hier ist Sven!...

Ich würde heute fahren. Kein Renntempo aber auch mal zügig den einen oder anderen Berg rauf und nicht zuviel Pausen. 
Melde dich am besten mal bis 14 45 . Ich würde am leibesten 15 30 - 16 Uhr bei mir starten, also könnte man sich 16 Uhr an der KH treffen.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Sven7181 (13. Oktober 2010)

Moin Sven

muss passen - schaffe es heute leider doch nicht 

Man sieht sich, dir viel Spaß!!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (13. Oktober 2010)

OK, danke!
Falls hier noch einer rumschwirrt und (halbwegs zügig) fahren will: 
Ich fahre jetzt nach Hause und werde in ca. 30 minuten noch einmal hier reinschauen. Wenn sich keiner meldet fahre ich nicht zur KH und mach mein eigenes Ding.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sanz (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, wie sieht es am Samstag aus. Würde gern mit eher weniger Pausen und konstant mittlerem Tempo fahren. Wer ist noch dabei?

Gruß Andre


----------



## Jackass1987 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hey, 

Ich könnte auch bissl schneller fahren. Bin dann Samstag 11uhr auch da. 

MfG Erik


----------



## werneson (14. Oktober 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hallo, wie sieht es am Samstag aus. Würde gern mit eher weniger Pausen und konstant mittlerem Tempo fahren. Wer ist noch dabei?
> 
> Gruß Andre



Hallo Andre!
Hört sich gut an, ich bin dabei.


----------



## H.B (15. Oktober 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hallo, wie sieht es am Samstag aus. Würde gern mit eher weniger Pausen und konstant mittlerem Tempo fahren. Wer ist noch dabei?
> 
> Gruß Andre


 
Bin mit mittlerem Tempo auch dabei.

Gruß 
Holger


----------



## John Rico (15. Oktober 2010)

Bei trockenem Wetter bin ich auch dabei.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Vinylfreak (15. Oktober 2010)

Es soll morgen trocken, wolkig und sonnig bei 9°C sein. Willy was ist mit dir? Falls du nicht kommst müssen wir unsere Trails wohl selbst suchen...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Tracer (15. Oktober 2010)

Vinylfreak schrieb:


> Willy was ist mit dir? Falls du nicht kommst müssen wir unsere Trails wohl selbst suchen...
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



ich bin morgen auch am start!
ich gehe davon aus, dass herr sanz die truppe guiden wird und der als lokal kennt sich besser aus als ich!
also bis morgen!
willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-Je (15. Oktober 2010)

Moinsen,

wenn die Wetterprognose von Andreas stimmt bin ich auch dabei!
Die Online-Wetterdienste melden es wird feucht...  sollten die recht haben fahre ich am Sonntag.

Gruß, Torben


----------



## Deleted 15311 (15. Oktober 2010)

Moin Mädels

Bin leider nicht dabei....sondern beim brunchen bei Freunden,die sich verabschieden weil sie aus Hamburg weggehen und erstmal auf Weltreise(Australien/Neuseeland/Tasmanien,die machens richtig)!

Euch viel Spaß und hoffentlich nix feuchtes von oben...

P.S.Fahre aber am Sonntagnachmittag,spätestens 15:00 Richtung Geesthacht,eher etwas schnelleres Tempo(Nur 1 Päuschen )!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## trmk3 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin leider nicht dabei. Euch viel Spaß
Gruß Arne


----------



## Deleted 27760 (16. Oktober 2010)

Vinylfreak schrieb:


> Es soll morgen trocken, wolkig und sonnig bei 9°C sein. Willy was ist mit dir? Falls du nicht kommst müssen wir unsere Trails wohl selbst suchen...
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas





Hallo Community!
Heist "morgen" = heute oder doch "morgen" = Sonntag.
Sonntag wäre ich dabei, und wenn, welche Uhrzeiten . Die Infos habe ich nicht finden könne, sind ja mittlerweile sehr viele Seiten
Gruß merlin1


----------



## Sven7181 (16. Oktober 2010)

Moin Merlin

morgen heisst heute da er Gestern, 20:35  den Beitrag geschrieben hat.

Standart ist der Samstag um 11Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte.

Ob jemand eventuell morgen fährt kann man immer spontan hier lesen.

Ich bin erstmal raus, muss meinen Rücken in den Griff kriegen.

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## g_mtb (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre vielleicht morgen Nachmittag so zwischen 13 und 15 Uhr. Ob und wann kann ich erst morgen Vormittag sagen.


----------



## Tracer (16. Oktober 2010)

moin, moin!
wenn jemand lust hat morgen mit zu fahren, dann treffen wir uns morgen
*sonntag 17.10 um 12 uhr an der kärntner hütte! *
m.f.g
willy

p.s.: heute samstag, hat wieder sehr viel spass gemacht danke an andre fürs guiden.


----------



## OBRADY (16. Oktober 2010)

Nabend...

Janny und ich sind morgen auch mal mit dabei.

Gruß
Obrady


----------



## To-Je (16. Oktober 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> p.s.: heute samstag, hat wieder sehr viel spass gemacht danke an andre fürs guiden.


 
Danke Andre für´s guiden, es hat Spaß gemacht. Es waren 46,49Km und 1052Hm. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal,

Gruß, Torben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-Je (16. Oktober 2010)

To-Je schrieb:


> Es waren 46,49Km und 1052Hm.


 
...


----------



## John Rico (17. Oktober 2010)

Wir kommen auch, allerdings nur zum antesten und werden dann nach einiger Zeit in ruhigerem Tempo weiterfahren.

Gruß
Sven

PS: Schöne tour gestern mit einigen neuen Wegen (die halbe Stunde mittendrin hab ich mal verdrängt ...)


----------



## Pueppchen (19. Oktober 2010)

Moinsen.
Gibt es eigentlich noch den Dienstags-Night-Ride? Ist schon ne Weile her, dass ich in den Harburger Bergen war. Aber ich versuch diesen Herbst/Winter mal mehr auf dem Bike denn auf dem Renner zu verbringen.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (19. Oktober 2010)

Pueppchen schrieb:


> Moinsen.
> Gibt es eigentlich noch den Dienstags-Night-Ride? Ist schon ne Weile her, dass ich in den Harburger Bergen war. Aber ich versuch diesen Herbst/Winter mal mehr auf dem Bike denn auf dem Renner zu verbringen.



MoinMoin

Guckst du hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=219421

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Pueppchen (19. Oktober 2010)

Dank dir. Aber was ist der "BTT"? das, was früher "D.O.D" war? Gibt's keinen Termin zu eintragen? Verdammt, ich bin so lang raus hier!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (20. Oktober 2010)

Moin!
Wie sieht's heute aus mit einem kleinen Day-Ride?
Ich kann zw. 14 - 16 Uhr starten und würde ca. 2 Std. ohne Pausen eine zügigere Runde drehen.
Jemand dabei?
Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (20. Oktober 2010)

Keiner Zeit und/oder Bock?
Ok, ich bin auch nicht gerade übermotiviert in letzter Zeit. Also werde ich gleich mal das Einrad rauskramen und in der Heide einen auf Zirkusclown machen. 
Wenn ich nur wüsste wo meine karierte Bommelmütze ist?...
Bin weg!
Sven


----------



## Tracer (20. Oktober 2010)

hola amigos!
vielleicht lässt uns der regengott am samstag in trocken fahren, es gibt aber aus meiner seite eine kleine änderung:
*samstag 23.11, 12uhr  kärntner hütte*
bringt genug zum füttern, ein wenig kondition und lass uns hoffen, dass die sonnengöttin sich durchsätzt! danach belohnung bei meckes!
willy


----------



## Sanz (21. Oktober 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hola amigos!
> vielleicht lässt uns der regengott am samstag in trocken fahren, es gibt aber aus meiner seite eine kleine änderung:
> *samstag 23.11, 12uhr  kärntner hütte*
> bringt genug zum füttern, ein wenig kondition und lass uns hoffen, dass die sonnengöttin sich durchsätzt! danach belohnung bei meckes!
> willy



Hi, hier ist es mit 20° am Tag recht schön. Die Ostküste gefällt mir besser als die Seite gegenüber. Vielleicht hat ja der Eine oder Andere Lust auf eine gemäßigte Tour am Sonntag? Am Samstag bin ich schon verplant.

Viele Grüße aus Philadelphia
Andre


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (22. Oktober 2010)

Hu hu Andre,

vermutlich sitzt Du schon im Flieger nach HH. Da wirst Du erstmal mit Sturm und Regen begrüßt.

Ja, die Ostküste ist schon ziemlich genial, mein Traum war ja mal dorthin auszuwandern.

Also, bis bald,

Doris

PS: Fahre morgen vielleicht mit.


----------



## H.B (22. Oktober 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hola amigos!
> vielleicht lässt uns der regengott am samstag in trocken fahren, es gibt aber aus meiner seite eine kleine änderung:
> *samstag 23.11, 12uhr kärntner hütte*
> bringt genug zum füttern, ein wenig kondition und lass uns hoffen, dass die sonnengöttin sich durchsätzt! danach belohnung bei meckes!
> willy


 
Ich bin auch dabei.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Deleted 15311 (22. Oktober 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hola amigos!
> vielleicht lässt uns der regengott am samstag in trocken fahren, es gibt aber aus meiner seite eine kleine änderung:
> *samstag 23.11, 12uhr  kärntner hütte*
> bringt genug zum füttern, ein wenig kondition und lass uns hoffen, dass die sonnengöttin sich durchsätzt! danach belohnung bei meckes!
> willy




Hola Muchachos

*23.11.12:00????*

Das is dochn Dienstag,mitten in der Woche um die Zeit?
Das nenn ich mal ne"kleine"Änderung alter!
Gut,mich solls nicht stören,aber trotzdem weiß ich das jetzt noch nicht und mir deutlich zu langfristig der Vorhersage,auch rein Wettertechnisch....

Fährt morgen niemand?

Fahre jedenfalls nachmittags hier bei mir in Bergedorf,so spätestens 15:30,Richtung Sachsenwald eher etwas schneller mit max.1 Pause!
Vormittags kann ich nicht,da ich Freunden beim Umzug,bzw.ausräumen des Hauses und packen des Wagens helfe!

Wenn morgen noch jemand fährt in den HaBes,dann viel Spaß euch!
Wer bei mir mit will und Bock auf ne schnelle Runde hat,bitte bis spätestens 15:00 hier melden...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Tracer (23. Oktober 2010)

oh, sorry, ich habe mich  in dem monat verschrieben!
natürlich meinte ich "heute samstag dem 23 oktober"!
also, vielleicht hat jemand lust/zeit und komm eine runde mit drehen!
bis später!
willy


----------



## Sven7181 (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich wünsche euch alle viel Spaß beim fahren!

Bin für dieses WE erstmal raus, mein Chef meint ich müsste nach Korea- naja bald kann er meinen was er will .


Haut rein


----------



## yako54 (23. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch mal wieder am start heute. Bis um 12...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Sanz (23. Oktober 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch alle viel Spaß beim fahren!
> 
> Bin für dieses WE erstmal raus, mein Chef meint ich müsste nach Korea- naja bald kann er meinen was er will .
> 
> ...



Dein Chef meint den Norden Schick mir vorher dein Rad zu. Ich übernehme die Versandkosten

Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (23. Oktober 2010)

bei sonnenschein sind wir heute zu 6 gestartet. ins gesamt haben wir um die 45km und 800hm gesammelt!
ok, dann sehen wir uns nächste samstag wenn der regengott das will!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## Deleted 15311 (23. Oktober 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Dein Chef meint den Norden Schick mir vorher dein Rad zu. Ich übernehme die Versandkosten
> 
> Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder
> Andre





....und mir bitte die Handynr.deiner Frau!

Bis bald im Wald

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Vinylfreak (23. Oktober 2010)

Hi Willy, vielen Dank für die super Tour heute. Das Wetter und das Team passten perfekt.
Meine Kondition und die Fahrtechnik wird mit Euch allen auch immer besser. Alleine fahren, wie letzte Woche als ich nach einer Pause in der Wallachhei ausgesetzt wurde, macht irgendwie nicht so viel Spaß . Das untereinander Austauschen gehört auch dazu. Ich freue mich schon wieder auf nächsten Samstag . Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Ma_Ki (24. Oktober 2010)

Moin, moin aus Reinbek!
Ich bin gestern das zweite Mal in den Harburger Bergen gefahren und war schwer begeistert... 30 km und 750 Höhenmeter waren die Ausbeute... und ich ziemlich kaputt, da ich nur im Sommer mal eine Woche im Harz das Bergfahren geübt habe. Meine Hausrunde ist der Sachsenwald, aber da kenne wird es mir auf Dauer etwas zu eintönig. Ich würde gern am nächsten Sonnabend so gegen 14:30 wieder mal eine Runde in den Harburger Bergen drehen. Ich weiss, es ist ein wenig spät, aber mein Sohn muß bis ca. 13:00 arbeiten und vor 14:00 schaffen wir es nicht. Wäre schön, wenn es eine Truppe gäbe, die nicht gleich von der Kärtner Hütte Vollgas gibt, sondern moderat über die Trails surft ).  Wie sieht`s aus?


----------



## Tracer (27. Oktober 2010)

der himmelgott ist ein biker geworden!
für samstag sollen milde temperatur kommen und sonnenschein!
also:

*samstag (30.10), 11uhr an der kärntner hütte!*

bringt ein wenig kondition, verpflegung, kopfschutz gute laune und zeit!
bis samstag...ich freu mich!
willy


----------



## pixelquantec (27. Oktober 2010)

Da das Tempo beim Samstagsrennen für mich und einige andere zu einer Intensität verführt, welche langfristig nicht zu einer verbesserten Leistung beiträgt, sondern eher an "plattfahren" erinnert, kommt hier der 2.Aufruf:
*Samstag (30.10), 11Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte!*

Für alle die, denen das Tempo bei der "orginalen" Samstagsrunde zu sportlich ist, werde ich auch um 11Uhr starten. Allerdings mit etwas moderaterem Tempo. Dies ist keine Konkurrenzveranstaltung, sondern eher für die, die sich bei der "orginalen" Samstagsrunde zu sehr gehetzt fühlen und "hinten raus fallen". Man will ja schließlich samstags auch noch mehr machen als biken und nicht abends auf Party der erste sein, der einpennt......
Gefahren werden trotzdem die einschlägig bekannten Trails und Höhenmeter wird es auch ordentlich geben. Tempo wird dann so bei 12-13 km/h im Schnitt liegen bei 300-350 Höhenmeter pro Fahrstunde. Für Ungeübte wird auch das zu schnell werden und für Fortgeschrittene und Transalpfinisher wird das etwas zu entspannt sein.

Bis Samstag
Torsten


----------



## Jackass1987 (27. Oktober 2010)

ich bin samstag mit anhang auch am start... ich freu mich schon... ich denke wir werden die etwas schnellere gruppe erstmal bevorzugen...

mfg Erik


----------



## plattsnacker (27. Oktober 2010)

Ma_Ki schrieb:


> Moin, moin aus Reinbek!
> Ich bin gestern das zweite Mal in den Harburger Bergen gefahren und war schwer begeistert... 30 km und 750 Höhenmeter waren die Ausbeute... und ich ziemlich kaputt, da ich nur im Sommer mal eine Woche im Harz das Bergfahren geübt habe. Meine Hausrunde ist der Sachsenwald, aber da kenne wird es mir auf Dauer etwas zu eintönig. Ich würde gern am nächsten Sonnabend so gegen 14:30 wieder mal eine Runde in den Harburger Bergen drehen. Ich weiss, es ist ein wenig spät, aber mein Sohn muß bis ca. 13:00 arbeiten und vor 14:00 schaffen wir es nicht. Wäre schön, wenn es eine Truppe gäbe, die nicht gleich von der Kärtner Hütte Vollgas gibt, sondern moderat über die Trails surft ).  Wie sieht`s aus?



Hallo Ma_Ki,

vielleicht können wir, die "Sachsenwaldpioniere" noch etwas gegen die Eintönigkeit im Sachsenwald für Dich und andere Interessierte tun. 

Wir fahren seit 2009 regelmäßig donnerstags um 20 Uhr ab S-Bahn Reinbek ( Nightride, siehe LMB/Fahrgemeinschaften --> PLZ 21465 ) und unregelmäßig auch am WoEnde.

Du findest uns unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=397222

Gern würden wir uns auch mal von erfahrenen Guides die HaBes zeigen lassen. Nur mit GPS bewaffnet ist's halt doch nicht so flüssig...

Vielleicht bis bald

Christian


----------



## Sanz (27. Oktober 2010)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> ich bin samstag mit anhang auch am start... ich freu mich schon... ich denke wird werden die etwas schnellere gruppe erstmal bevorzugen...
> 
> mfg Erik



Da werde ich auch mitfahren. Tendentiell eine sehr gute Idee von Torsten, vor allem vor dem Trainingshintergrund.

@Andreas: Wir haben Dich eigentlich nicht in der Wallachei ausgesetzt. Nachdem wir zwei Verluste relativ zeitnah nach der Pause festgestellt haben, haben wir erst gewartet und dann noch zwei Leute zurück geschickt. Leider ohne Ergebnis. Wir sind dann weiter den kompletten Wildparktrail bis zum Ende gefahren. Willy, der am Ende wartete, hatte Dich / Euch auch nicht gesehen. Wallachei war übrigens auf einem Trail der jeden, aber wirklich jeden Samstag gefahren wird.

Aber nun egal und bis Samstag
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (28. Oktober 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> ...Tempo wird dann so bei 12-13 km/h im Schnitt liegen...



Nach fast 3 Wochen Abstinenz vom Mountainbike fahren erscheint mir, dass das das richtige Tempo für eine Rekonvaleszenz Runde ist.  Bis Samstag 11:00 Uhr.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## Ma_Ki (28. Oktober 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hallo Ma_Ki,
> 
> vielleicht können wir, die "Sachsenwaldpioniere" noch etwas gegen die Eintönigkeit im Sachsenwald für Dich und andere Interessierte tun.
> 
> ...



Hallo, Christian,

in der Woche abends... da braucht`s richtig gutes Licht, oder? Das haben wir (mein Sohn und ich) leider noch nicht. Wie sieht es am kommenden Wochenende aus? Sonntag gegen 10:00 am Reinbeker Bahnhof zum Beispiel? Es soll ja wettermäßig super werden. 

Ansonsten... Hat jemand noch Lust, am Sonnabend (30.10.) ab 14:30 mal moderat durch die Harburger Berge zu streifen?


----------



## Sven7181 (28. Oktober 2010)

Moin

da ich erst Freitag Nacht wieder in HH sein werde, ist es mir Samstag zu früh.

Jemand am Sonntag gegen 12Uhr Lust auf eine "Butter-Fahrt" also gemässigt?
Würd mich freuen, den Alleine fehlt mir immer die Motivation.


----------



## Ma_Ki (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, Sven,
ja, Sonntag 12:00 für eine gemäßigte Tour ist perfekt. Treffen an der Kärntner Hütte?


----------



## Sven7181 (28. Oktober 2010)

joopp


----------



## Tracer (28. Oktober 2010)

hey sven!
sonntag bin ich mit kiwi8 auch in dem habes. 
wir werden mit ein paar andere anfänger unterwegs sein. wenn dir das tempo nicht zu langsam ist und die strecke nicht zu einfach, können wir gern gemeinsam fahren!
willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ma_Ki (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, Tracer (Willi)...

auch um 12:00 Kärtner Hütte Start? Wir können uns ja dann nach Können aufteilen....


----------



## Sven7181 (28. Oktober 2010)

Amigo das hört sich gut an - ich wollte mich ehh nicht bergab stürzen sondern einfach nur etwas trampeln.

Also dann bis Sonntag


----------



## H.B (29. Oktober 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Da das Tempo beim Samstagsrennen für mich und einige andere zu einer Intensität verführt, welche langfristig nicht zu einer verbesserten Leistung beiträgt, sondern eher an "plattfahren" erinnert, kommt hier der 2.Aufruf:
> *Samstag (30.10), 11Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte!*
> 
> Für alle die, denen das Tempo bei der "orginalen" Samstagsrunde zu sportlich ist, werde ich auch um 11Uhr starten. Allerdings mit etwas moderaterem Tempo. Dies ist keine Konkurrenzveranstaltung, sondern eher für die, die sich bei der "orginalen" Samstagsrunde zu sehr gehetzt fühlen und "hinten raus fallen". Man will ja schließlich samstags auch noch mehr machen als biken und nicht abends auf Party der erste sein, der einpennt......
> ...


 
Gute Idee ! Ich bin dabei.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Ma_Ki (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, Holger,
du auch hier? Willst du zufällig am Sonntag um 12:00 auch fahren? Vieleicht kommt Sven ja mit?


----------



## sonnez (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin hier in Hamburg für ein halbe Jahr gestrandet  - und würde gerne morgen auch mitfahren - 

um 11 Uhr mit der relaxten Gruppe - oder fährt die jetzt erst um 12h?

Freu mich,

bis morgen

Ute


----------



## pixelquantec (29. Oktober 2010)

sonnez schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin hier in Hamburg für ein halbe Jahr gestrandet  - und würde gerne morgen auch mitfahren -
> 
> ...


 
Die "relaxte" Gruppe fährt 11 Uhr.


----------



## trmk3 (29. Oktober 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Die "relaxte" Gruppe fährt 11 Uhr.



Thomas und ich werden auch dabei sein (,wenn ich die Bremse von Thomas bis morgen wieder hinbekomme).
Gruß Arne


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (29. Oktober 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Die "relaxte" Gruppe fährt 11 Uhr.



Ich versuch mal, auch vorbeizuschneien. Wenn ich nicht da bin, denn nicht warten!
Pixel, wie viele Stunden Fahrt hast Du denn so ungefähr in Planung?


----------



## pixelquantec (29. Oktober 2010)

So um die 3 Stunden. Wenn es richtig rund läuft evtl. auch 3,5-4h. Das kann man dann unterwegs entscheiden.

Torsten


----------



## Deleted 15311 (29. Oktober 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> der himmelgott ist ein biker geworden!
> für samstag sollen milde temperatur kommen und sonnenschein!
> also:
> 
> ...



MoinMoin

Bin dann auch mal wieder dabei!
Da ja anscheinend neuerdings von vornherein Gruppenteilung propagiert wird,muß ich für meine Wenigkeit als Transalpfinisher ab jetzt wohl bei den"unentspannten"das Samstagsrennen mitfahren
und meld mich nun für diese morgen und in Zukunft an,oh man!
Übrigens,abends auf Party einpennen tu deswegen trotzdem nicht,da ich mit Helm+Trinkflasche fahre sowie auf die"Fluppe"danach verzichte!
Wat solls,Spaß werden wir"unentspannten"sicherlich dennoch haben wa,nur eben mit schwitzen.......

Bis Morje

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (30. Oktober 2010)

Bleibt noch kurz zu erwähnen, dass die rieläxte Gruppe ganz gemütliche 35km und 850hm zusammen gestrampelt hat. Ein kleiner Sturz ohne Folgen und ein platter Vorderreifen 150m vor der KH waren noch zu verzeichnen, ansonsten eine schöne Runde. Danke an alle Mitfahrer.


----------



## LowRider4711 (30. Oktober 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Danke an alle Mitfahrer.


 Es war mir ein Vergnügen. 
Hat viel Spaß gemacht und ich war sogar noch pünktlich zu Hause. Hab nun meine Frau auf den Wald losgelassen


----------



## Tracer (30. Oktober 2010)

das war eine herliche runde!
die unentspannte runde hat gut harmoniert und sind die ganze zeit flüssig gefahren!
jetzt habe ich mich aber plattgefahren und werde bestimmt heute der erste, der bei der hallowen party einpennt!
bis nächste samstag!
willy


----------



## John Rico (30. Oktober 2010)

Bleibt es morgen bei 12 Uhr?
Dann bin ich auch dabei. Tempo ist mir egal, zur Not kann man die Gruppe ja splitten.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## flansch09 (30. Oktober 2010)

Die "unentspannte" Runde hat mir auch viel Spaß gemacht und es sind schöne 44km und 1000Hm zusammen gekommen. 
Gruß Felix


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (30. Oktober 2010)

Aufgrund von fehlenden Streckenkenntnissen zu den HaBes war ich zu spät für die moderate Runde. Zum Glück standen noch Tracer und Co der originalen Sonnabendrunde an der KH.  
Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen, Jungs!  Ich fand's dufte!
Mal gucken, ob und wann man sich wiedersieht....


----------



## hoedsch (30. Oktober 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> das war eine herliche runde!
> die unentspannte runde hat gut harmoniert und sind die ganze zeit flüssig gefahren!
> jetzt habe ich mich aber plattgefahren und werde bestimmt heute der erste, der bei der hallowen party einpennt!
> bis nächste samstag!
> willy



Stimmt, eine super Runde. Die letzten Km waren dann aber schon ganz schön zäh für mich.


----------



## Dantethr (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, bin alle paar Wochen mal in HH und habe gestern eure Berge erkundet... tolle Trails


----------



## mathias11 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ein großes Dankeschön an alle Begleiter der entspannten Tour. Da es für mich heute das erste mal in die Harburger Bergen ging war ich ganz gespannt was mich erwartet und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht. Obwohl es die entspannte Tour war ging die Pumpe ganz schön, da werd ich wohl noch etwas machen müssen. Nochmal vielen Dank für den tollen Support unterwegs (gerade nach dem Salto) sowie die Streckenposten im Wald das man nicht verloren geht. Auch wenn vielleicht der ein oder andere gern etwas zügiger gefahren wäre. Es war heut ein schöne Erfahrung und ich hoffe es demnächst mal wieder wiederholen zu können. Bis bald mal wieder, Mathias.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (30. Oktober 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> da ich erst Freitag Nacht wieder in HH sein werde, ist es mir Samstag zu früh.
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin morgen auch nochmal am Start. Das Wetter soll ja wieder sehr bikefreundlich werden.


----------



## Ma_Ki (30. Oktober 2010)

An Sven und alle anderen, die am Sonntag fahren wollen:

Wir treffen uns, wie besprochen, an der Kärtner Hütte um 12:00.
Da können wir bei Bedarf die Gruppen aufteilen. 
Bis morgen!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## H.B (31. Oktober 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> da ich erst Freitag Nacht wieder in HH sein werde, ist es mir Samstag zu früh.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Sven,

Motivationschub: Ich nehme an der Butterfahrt teil.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## peterbe (31. Oktober 2010)

Der 11-Uhr Termin am Samstag war uns zu früh und die Aussicht auf Staus auf den Trails nicht attraktiv, so fuhren wir zu dritt ab 13 Uhr durch die HBs auf der Suche nach einem neuen Trail über den Goostberg. Wir hatten gelesen, es solle sich im Wald hinterm Hülseberg befinden und steile Rampen haben. Nach 30km intensiver Suche haben wir ihn dann gefunden und er wird in das Repertoire der Trails aufgenommen:


----------



## Kono (31. Oktober 2010)

Goostberg? Sieht ein wenig danach aus, als ob jemand die Nordwest Flanke vom Falkenberg mit einem Laubsauger bearbeitet hat.
Nettes Video!


----------



## Kiwi8 (31. Oktober 2010)

Meine erste Tour hier im Forum Harburger Berge!
Hat Spaß gemacht und ich hoffe, dass ich euch nicht allzu sehr aufgehalten habe! Ab jetzt werde ich wieder an meiner Kondition arbeiten!
In diesem Sinne allen noch einen schönen Sonntag!
Gruß kiwi8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juehoe (31. Oktober 2010)

wirklich schickes Video. Hat bestimmt nen bißchen Arbeit gemacht.


----------



## pixelquantec (31. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich jetzt noch wüßte wo der Goostberg ist........

Wir haben heute nochmal ne kleine Runde gedreht. Irgendwie passte das Wetter nicht zur Vorhersage. Also haben wir uns richtig schön eingesaut bis die Klamotten durch waren. War trotzdem nett. Nun ist alles wieder sauber und das Rad blitzt auch wieder.


----------



## Ma_Ki (3. November 2010)

... und alle Verschleißteile haben extrem gelitten. Ich bin zum Schluß keinen Berg mehr hochgekommen, weil die Kette in der Schaltung eingeklemmt wurde. Bei Sauwetter sollte man unbedingt die Fischbeker Heide meiden, wenn man einen Kiestransport in seinen mechanischen Teilen vermeiden möchte. Da hilft auch kein Schutzblech mehr... Meine Bremsbeläge haben bei dem Sauwetter und dem Sandanfall auch extrem an Dicke verloren... Beim nächsten Mal ist man schlauer und wartet lieber auf besseres Wetter, oder? Zum Glück ist das Sauwetter in Hamburg ja extrem selten...


----------



## Tracer (4. November 2010)

bitte bitte regengott, hab erbarmen mit uns und lass bitte das erde erwässern für samstag aus!

zur zeit liegt die regenwahrscheinlichkeit bei 65% für samstag!


----------



## pixelquantec (4. November 2010)

Sonntag soll es wesentlich besser werden.......so die Vorhersagen.


----------



## John Rico (4. November 2010)

Ach, bis dahin ist der Regen bestimmt durch, so viel Wasser kann da oben gar nicht sein ... 

Daher:
Samstag 11 Uhr KH mit Regenjacke und Schwimmflügeln!

Und Sonntag *11 Uhr* KH für die fast schon etablierte Einsteiger-Runde, diesmal unter erschwerten Bedingungen.
(ich hoffe, ihr könnt dieses Mal mit 11 Uhr leben, denn wir haben am Nachmittag noch was vor)


----------



## Jackass1987 (4. November 2010)

Hey,

ich pust schonmal die Schwimmflügel auf  Ich denke wir werden sie aber nicht brauchen. Ich fahr auf jeden Fall. Ich bin nicht wasserscheu. Im September bin ich noch durch oberschenkeltiefes Wasser mit meinem Bike gewandert.

Bis Samstag 11 Uhr 

MfG Erik


----------



## H.B (5. November 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> bitte bitte regengott, hab erbarmen mit uns und lass bitte das erde erwässern für samstag aus!
> 
> zur zeit liegt die regenwahrscheinlichkeit bei 65% für samstag!


 
Wenn's nicht gerade in Strömen regnet, bin ich dabei.
Ansonsten haben wir ja noch den Sonntag.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## yako54 (5. November 2010)

Fährt Sonntag jemand? 
Nur 20 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit klingt derzeit echt verlockend


----------



## iderf62 (5. November 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> bitte bitte regengott, hab erbarmen mit uns und lass bitte das erde erwässern für samstag aus!
> 
> zur zeit liegt die regenwahrscheinlichkeit bei 65% für samstag!



habe neue 3/4 Regenhose, die muss getestet werden. Bis Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (5. November 2010)

yako54 schrieb:


> Fährt Sonntag jemand?
> Nur 20 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit klingt derzeit echt verlockend


 
Sonntag ( 11 Uhr ?? ) fahre ich auf jeden Fall. 
Wenn es nicht zu stark regnet fahre ich Samstag auch.

Torsten


----------



## Vinylfreak (5. November 2010)

Ich würde auch gerne wieder mitfahren. Es macht mit Euch doch einfach viel mehr Laune. Ich habe die Runde in der letzte Woche ausgelassen, weil meine Leiste quietscht. Hoffentlich hält das Teil morgen, sonst steige ich aus. Gruß Andreas


----------



## H.B (5. November 2010)

yako54 schrieb:


> Fährt Sonntag jemand?
> Nur 20 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit klingt derzeit echt verlockend


 
Ich schließe mich an. 11 Uhr wäre o.K.

Holger


----------



## John Rico (5. November 2010)

Sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus, fast alle Wetterdienste sagen, dass es morgen ab Mittag gut wird.
Wir könnten höchstens morgen früh spontan überlegen, ob wir etwas später starten.


@ Tracer & kiwi8:
Seid ihr Sonntag wieder dabei, wenn das Wetter mitspielt?
Dann wären endlich mal beide neuen Talente auf der Strecke! 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## LowRider4711 (5. November 2010)

Ich wäre Sonntag 11 Uhr auch gerne dabei


----------



## Sven7181 (6. November 2010)

ich wollte morgen auch ne lockere Runde fahren

Also bis um 11


----------



## pixelquantec (6. November 2010)

Ich bin für heute raus.


----------



## John Rico (6. November 2010)

Verdammte Sch...e, mein Wecker hat nicht geklingelt! 
Ich bin daher gezwungenermaßen raus.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Tracer (6. November 2010)

*sonntag 07nov.  anfänger runde!  11uhr kärntner hütte.*

dauer: max 2,5std.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pg_limited (6. November 2010)

Da bin ich auch dabei. 
Muss nur noch mit dem Rad´l über die Elbe - da ich noch nicht lange in der Hansestadt bin, stellt sich mir die Frage: 

Teufelsbrück oder Alter Elbtunnel? 
Vielleicht lässt sich hier noch ein Treffpunkt um 10.30Uhr ausmachen?


----------



## pixelquantec (6. November 2010)

Da morgen ja schönes Wetter werden soll, würde ich gerne 3-4 Stunden fahren und ein paar Hm machen. Bin 11 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte.

@pg_limited
Durch den alten Elbtunnel sind es noch ein paar km bis zum Treffpunkt. So 17-18km. Über Teufelsbrück hab ich auch noch nicht getestet.


----------



## yako54 (6. November 2010)

Bin morgen um 11 auch dabei, bei mir darf's auch gerne ein bischen mehr sein ;-)

Gruß
Lars


----------



## ducdriver (6. November 2010)

Ich würde morgen auch gern mitfahren und mich der längeren Runde anschließen.

Bis Morgen
Marcus


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (6. November 2010)

pg_limited schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch dabei.
> Muss nur noch mit dem Rad´l über die Elbe - da ich noch nicht lange in der Hansestadt bin, stellt sich mir die Frage:
> 
> Teufelsbrück oder Alter Elbtunnel?



Ich hatte damals den Weg per Alter Elbtunnel gewählt. Sind dann noch ungefähr 14 km bis zur KH (wenn Du Dich nicht verfährst!! Ich war ganz froh, als ich den richtigen Weg gefunden hatte. ).


----------



## gnss (6. November 2010)

Und vorher mal auf http://www.hamburg-port-authority.d...und-service/bruecken-und-schleusenzeiten.html gucken, ob sich Kattwyk- oder Rethehubbrücke nicht auf halber Höhe festgefahren haben oder gewartet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteGiant (7. November 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> *sonntag 07nov.  anfänger runde!  11uhr kärntner hütte.*
> 
> dauer: max 2,5std.
> Da bin ich auch dabei
> ...


----------



## WhiteGiant (7. November 2010)

von wo startest du das du über den alten Elbtunnel fahren musst


----------



## pixelquantec (7. November 2010)

War doch ne schöne Runde heute. Zu zehnt gestartet, nach einer Stunde Holger verloren und zu viert gesucht und nicht wieder gefunden. Dann zu viert ne schöne Schleife gefahren. Bei "Das Biest" einen Biker eingesammelt und am Heidefriedhof nochmal 2 Biker.
Knapp 3,5h mit 1070 Hm bei 47km sind es geworden.

Bis bald im Wald.
Torsten


----------



## hoedsch (7. November 2010)

Macht zusammen 7 die ankamen. Na die 3 fehlenden Seelen finden wir dann am Dienstag bei der DOD-Runde.


----------



## pixelquantec (7. November 2010)

Nö. Von den drei eingesammelten war nur einer von der Startgruppe. Also fehlen 4. Fehlen ist auch falsch, da die ja allein weitergefahren sind. Da heute wieder mal Massen von Bikern unterwegs waren, hat glaube ich jeder irgendeine Gruppe gefunden............oder verloren.


----------



## H.B (8. November 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> War doch ne schöne Runde heute. Zu zehnt gestartet, nach einer Stunde Holger verloren und zu viert gesucht und nicht wieder gefunden. Dann zu viert ne schöne Schleife gefahren. Bei "Das Biest" einen Biker eingesammelt und am Heidefriedhof nochmal 2 Biker.
> Knapp 3,5h mit 1070 Hm bei 47km sind es geworden.
> 
> Bis bald im Wald.
> Torsten


 
Hatte eine kleine Panne und konnte nicht weiter. Zum Glück stand mir
"LowRider" zur Seite. Nach ca. 5 Minuten sind wir dann weiter, nur der Rest der Truppe war dann weg. Zu zweit haben wir unsere Tour fort-
gesetzt und in der Heide zuerst Willy's- und dann wieder 4 Biker unserer Truppe getroffen.
Trotzdem eine herrliche Tour.

Bis Samstag
Holger


----------



## ducdich (8. November 2010)

> Nö. Von den drei eingesammelten war nur einer von der Startgruppe. Also fehlen 4. Fehlen ist auch falsch, da die ja allein weitergefahren sind. Da heute wieder mal Massen von Bikern unterwegs waren, hat glaube ich jeder irgendeine Gruppe gefunden............oder verloren.



So war es. Ich hatte, nachdem sich meine drei verbliebenen Mitbiker verabschiedet hatten, noch einmal über den Karlstein und Paul-Roth fahren wollen. Auf dem Weg hatte ich dann eine andere Gruppe getroffen, der ich mich anschloß. Auf dem Weg zur KH begegnete uns ein Teil der Startgruppe und so switchte ich dann dann wieder rüber, um dann eine schöne Tour bei bestem Wetter zu beenden. Hat aber großen Spass gebracht, auch wenn wir zwischenzeitlich eine schwankende Gruuppenanzahl hatten.


----------



## Tracer (8. November 2010)

das haben wir vor ein paar wochen in der heide gefunden!


----------



## Ma_Ki (8. November 2010)

.. dazu gehört schon eine Menge krimineller Energie, oder? Wieviel Haß (oder Neid?) muß in einem Menschen stecken, der sowas baut und vergräbt. Eigentlich ein Fall für die Kripo. Habt ihr irgendwas unternommen? Bei dem Laub kann man im Moment solche Fallen nicht sehen...


----------



## pixelquantec (8. November 2010)

WTF


------------------------------


Vielleicht ein Schwalbe-Händler der in der Heide einen Schlauchomat aufstellen will. *duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (8. November 2010)

Gähn... Alter Hut, dass war der Typ hier:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTlZvOVG8zs"]YouTube        - NoTubes - Tire Sealant, Path of Death Puncture Demo[/nomedia]


----------



## doc-downhill (8. November 2010)

Moin moin,is ja krass.....
Gruss Keule


----------



## John Rico (8. November 2010)

Hier noch Mal ein paar Impressionen von Samstag:



 

 

 



Die Verlängerung Falkenbergsweg (erstes Foto) war tatsächlich ein Bachlauf, das Wasser floss(!) vom Biest (und die Stufen beim Moisburger Stein runter) durchgängig bis in den Graben beim Friedhof, der randvoll war. So etwas habe ich in den letzen fünf Jahren noch nie erlebt! 
War trotzdem eine geile Tour, auch wenn die Beine hinterher ziemlich schwer waren.


----------



## Tracer (10. November 2010)

holla amigos!

für samstag ist leichter Regen angesagt, 11 / 12°C und 65% niederschlag risiko!
und da der himmelgot ein biker geworden ist, wünsche ich mir kein regen für samstag!

also dann sehen wir uns wie jeder samstag um 11uhr an der kärntner hütte!
ich freue  mich!
saludos!
willy


----------



## pg_limited (11. November 2010)

jo, wenn das wetter halbwegs passt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Tracer (12. November 2010)

die wetter prognose für morgen hat sich ein wenig verbessert
niederschlag risiko für samstag (13.11) 48%

also weiter


----------



## H.B (12. November 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> die wetter prognose für morgen hat sich ein wenig verbessert
> niederschlag risiko für samstag (13.11) 48%
> 
> also weiter


 
Na dann ... !!
Du kannst mit mir rechnen.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## pixelquantec (12. November 2010)

Wenn es nicht zu stark schüttet, komme ich auch mit.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## iderf62 (12. November 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> die wetter prognose für morgen hat sich ein wenig verbessert
> niederschlag risiko für samstag (13.11) 48%
> 
> also weiter



bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yako54 (12. November 2010)

Bin auch dabei!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## hoedsch (13. November 2010)

Das war ja mal wieder eine Supertour heute. Kein Regen, kein Schlamm, reichlich Trails. Die technischen Daten müssten von Torsten kommen, nur die Dauer von 3,5h weiß ich noch.


----------



## pixelquantec (13. November 2010)

So. Bin gleich im Anschluß nochmal kurz zum Noteinsatz gewesen und nun Zuhause.
Schöne Tour war es. Ich wußte gar nicht, daß man fast alle Trails hier, ob hoch oder runter, auch mit einem Crosser fahren kann. Respekt an die furchtlose Gastbikerin aus Utah!!!

Bei mir waren es reine Fahrzeit 3h mit 890 Hm auf 41 km. Für ne "entspannte" Runde ganz ordentlich.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Tracer (13. November 2010)

ich bin jetzt platt, kaputt, tot!
bei uns wars auch eine super tour mit ein paar neu trails!
danke an sven fürs guiden!
ein grosses lob an andreas. wenn ich sehe, dass er erst seid ungefähr zwei monate mit fährt und das tempo heute mehr als zügig war und trotzdem er super mit gehalten hat, hut ab!
ok, ich bin jetzt für 3 wochen weg, fliege in dem urlaub, dort wo die sonne die erde küsst, wir sehen uns wieder mitte dezember wieder!
adios amigos!
willy


----------



## Hanswurschtl (13. November 2010)

Die Tour war echt geil!
Was ist mit der Anfängertour morgen, Willy? Hab dir noch eine PN geschickt.
Sven


----------



## peterbe (13. November 2010)

Sonntagstrailsurfen: Siehe DOD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (15. November 2010)

Der Nightride der Sachsenwaldpioniere lädt zum Mitfahren ein.

Treffpunkt:
S-Bahn Reinbek ( Sophienstr. 7 ) ,   Start:   heute, 20:00 Uhr

Näheres und Kontakt siehe LMB ( PLZ 21465 )

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Sven7181 (19. November 2010)

Wer fährt morgen um 11Uhr?


----------



## H.B (19. November 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen um 11Uhr?


 

Ich bin dabei.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Vinylfreak (19. November 2010)

Ich komme auch, wenn meine Weihnachtsfeier nicht ausartet.....
Gruß
Andreas
​


----------



## trmk3 (19. November 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen um 11Uhr?



Wir kommen.

Thomas + Arne


----------



## FelixLate (20. November 2010)

Hey,
ich bin neu in Hamburg und wollte mal wieder ne Runde mit meinem Rad drehen, wie ich hier mitbekomme sind die Harburger-Berge ja ganz gut 
Wollte mal fragen ob es, wie vor ein paar Wochen eine Anfänger Runde gibt, da ich mich momentan schlecht einschätzen kann und die "schnellen" nicht aufhalten möchte.
Morgen soll ja gutes Wetter werden.
Wie fährt man denn am besten in die Harburger Berge ab S-Veddel?
Mit der Sbahn und wenn ja welche haltestelle oder gleich mit dem rad durch, sind ja so um die 10-12km oder? wäre vlt ein wenig viel wenn man da noch fährt 

Grüße
Felix


----------



## tora (20. November 2010)

Moin Felix.



-=Refused=- schrieb:


> Wie fährt man denn am besten in die Harburger Berge ab S-Veddel?
> Mit der Sbahn und wenn ja welche haltestelle oder gleich mit dem rad durch, sind ja so um die 10-12km oder? wäre vlt ein wenig viel wenn man da noch fährt



Wohnst Du jetzt auf der Veddel?
Mit der S3 fährst Du am besten bis Neuwiedenthal, dann bist Du gleich vor Ort.

Über den Reiherstieg/Rethe/Kattwyk bist Du mit gut 10 km dabei, was die Muskeln schön anwärmt .
Das Problem ist momentan, dass wegen Bauarbeiten nicht alle Brücken offen sind, so dass man die Strecke nicht benutzen kann.
Von daher rate ich momentan zur S-Bahn.

Gruß, Torsten


----------



## peterbe (20. November 2010)

Früh aus dem Bett ging es heut um 11 Uhr mit anfangs 9, dann 12, dann immer weniger bis zuletzt zu fünft auf die Trails. War eine ausgedehnte Runde mit 42 km, 1050 hm und über drei Stunden reine Fahrzeit. Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## H.B (20. November 2010)

Das war eine tolle Tour mit hohem Spaßfaktor.
Die Fotos sind echt gelungen, die Videos hoffentlich auch.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## FelixLate (20. November 2010)

@thorsten: danke, wohn in wilhelmsburg aber ich glaub es geht schneller zur s-veddel als zur s wilhelmsburg, aber ist ja eigentlich egal, fahren ja die gleichen bahnen... 

fährt denn morgen jemand?

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trmk3 (20. November 2010)

H.B schrieb:


> Das war eine tolle Tour mit hohem Spaßfaktor.
> Die Fotos sind echt gelungen, die Videos hoffentlich auch.
> 
> Gruß
> Holger


Dem schließen wir uns an!!!
Tolle Tour.
Thomas + Arne


----------



## tora (20. November 2010)

-=Refused=- schrieb:


> @thorsten: danke, wohn in wilhelmsburg aber ich glaub es geht schneller zur s-veddel als zur s wilhelmsburg, aber ist ja eigentlich egal, fahren ja die gleichen bahnen...



/me 2: Veringstraße
Von hier ist es auch gleich weit zu beiden Bahnhöfen.
Mit dem Rad geht eigentlich alles schneller.

Gruß, Torsten


----------



## de_reu (21. November 2010)

-=Refused=- schrieb:


> @thorsten: danke, wohn in wilhelmsburg aber ich glaub es geht schneller zur s-veddel als zur s wilhelmsburg, aber ist ja eigentlich egal, fahren ja die gleichen bahnen...
> 
> fährt denn morgen jemand?
> 
> grüße



ich hätte Bock heute ab 13:00 13:30 zu fahren....

de


----------



## Sanz (21. November 2010)

de_reu schrieb:


> ich hätte Bock heute ab 13:00 13:30 zu fahren....
> 
> de



Ich auch!

13.00 KH?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## de_reu (21. November 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Ich auch!
> 
> 13.00 KH?
> 
> ...



13:00, KH! 

de


----------



## John Rico (21. November 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Früh aus dem Bett ging es heut um 11 Uhr mit anfangs 9, dann 12, dann immer weniger bis zuletzt zu fünft auf die Trails. War eine ausgedehnte Runde mit 42 km, 1050 hm und über drei Stunden reine Fahrzeit. Hat Spaß gemacht.



Schöen Bilder, aber wo war das? Kann die beiden Stellen grad nicht einordnen...

Wir haben gestern auch einiges geschafft und dabei diverse neue Trails  und Verbindungsstücke entdeckt und freigeräumt! Nach 2,5 h musste Andre los, Felix und ich haben dann nochmal 2,5 h drangehängt und waren pünktlich zur Dämmerung wieder an der KH.

Habe eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass wir euch noch irgendwo wiedertreffen, aber wahrscheinlich waren wir zu sehr im Dickicht unterwegs. 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Superflyer (21. November 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen, 
bitte passt ab jetzt auf wenn ich auf dem ehem. Truppengelände fahrt. 
Am Freitag bin ich dort gefahren und habe mitbekommen, wie eine Person mit einem Gewehr (ich weiss nicht ob das der Jäger war) auf einen dort fahrenden Motorradfahrer geschossen hat.  
Unglaublich aber war.......... . 
Ich weiss nicht, wie ein Mensch darauf kommen kann, auf einen anderen zu schiessen, nur weil dieser dort was tut was DER nicht will. 
Eigentlich kann es uns ja egal sein, was da läuft, nur glaube ich, das es auf dem Gelände noch ne Menge guter Trials gibt, die man noch finden muss und wenn dann durch Zufall man selber getroffen wird ist das nicht lustig.
Die Polizei hat sich der Sache wohl aufgenommen und ermittelt.

Gruß der Superflyer


----------



## Sanz (21. November 2010)

Superflyer schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> bitte passt ab jetzt auf wenn ich auf dem ehem. Truppengelände fahrt.
> Am Freitag bin ich dort gefahren und habe mitbekommen, wie eine Person mit einem Gewehr (ich weiss nicht ob das der Jäger war) auf einen dort fahrenden Motorradfahrer geschossen hat.
> Unglaublich aber war.......... .
> ...



Das ist wirklich unglaublich und stellt eine völlig neue Dimension dar.
Nagelbretter sind schon schlimm aber ....
Für die Polizei dürfte eine Ermittlung nicht schwer sein, wer hat denn in dieser Gegend eine Jagdpacht? Konnte man Projektile sicherstellen?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## John Rico (21. November 2010)

Oh mann, und wir haben gestern noch Witze darüber gemacht, dass wir dem Hochsitz nicht zu Nahe kommen sollten. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass wir genau in dem Gebiet neue Trails gesucht haben.

Wer auch immer das war, hoffentlich erwischt die Polizei ihn bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (21. November 2010)

Superflyer schrieb:


> Die Polizei hat sich der Sache wohl aufgenommen und ermittelt.



Ist das jetzt eine Vermutung oder weisst Du, dass die Polizei bereits ermittelt. Falls Die Polizei bereits ermittelt, hast Du ja bereits alles getan, ggf. könntest Du noch als Zeuge aussagen.

Falls nicht, ist es *Deine Aufgabe* diese Straftat bei der Polizei anzuzeigen. Es kann nicht sein, dass auf Personen im Wald geschossen wird. Falls Jagdpächter o.ä. der Täter war ist es meistens auch nicht schwer herauszubekommen wer das war.
1.) Ist das Gebiet an bestimmte Personen verpachtet
2.) Die grünen Männer bewegen sich selten mehr als 200m von ihrem Subaru fort.


----------



## mtberHH (21. November 2010)

Da muss ich doch auch noch schnell was dazu schreiben. Ich hatte am Donnerstag Nachmittag mit einem Freund bei einer Tour über den Truppenübungsplatz eine kleine Auseinandersetzung mit einem Jäger.

Gesehen haben wir ihn zuerst auf dem Anstieg an der Panzerringstraße. Er stand neben seinem Suzuki Geländewagen mit dem Gewehr im Anschlag und zielte in die Pampa. Wir sind an ihm vorbeigestrampelt und mir entglitt noch der Spruch "was ein Glück das ich heute meine Pelzkombi nicht anhabe"...

Na, ja, wir sind einfach an ihm vorbeigefahren und dann in den breiten Forstweg zu hoedsch`s Lieblingstrail (die letzten beiden D.O.D. Touren wurden dort Punktlandungen trainiert) abgebogen. Als wir gerade in den Trail eingefahren waren, bremste hinter uns der Typ mit seinem Wagen. Er war uns offensichtlich hinterhergefahren und schrie uns an, wir sollten sofort stehen bleiben und zurück kommen. Wir hätten jetzt einfach weiter fahren können, ich wollte aber wissen was der Typ für ein Problem hat.

Er erklärte uns daraufhin, dass wir laut Waldgesetz nur auf Wegen mit dem MTB fahren dürften, die so breit sind, dass man mit einem normalen PKW dort noch fahren könne. Wenn man dennoch kleine Singletrails fahren würde, wäre das eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und könnte mit einem Bußgeld belegt werden. 

Im Laufe der Unterhaltung outete er sich als ehemaliger Standortkommandant (kurz der Chef der damaligen Fischbek Truppe) und Jagdpächter der Gegend. Nach eigener Aussage hat er schon diverse Motocrosser angezeigt und wäre in letzter Zeit verstärkt unterwegs um weitere "Übeltäter" zu stellen bzw. Fotos zu machen und diese an die Polizei zu übergeben.

Der Typ machte zwar keinen direkt militanten Eindruck und war uns gegenüber auch nicht wirklich agressiv. Aufgrund des Vorfalls mit einer gezielten Attacke auf einen Motocrosser, sollte man das aber bei  schon erstatteter Anzeige auf jeden Fall der Polizei mitteilen. Der Typ sollte ja nicht schwer zu ermitteln sein und die Polizei könnte ja zumindest mal anklopfen und nachfragen, wo er sich zu der Zeit rumgetrieben hat.

Das ist dann doch schon ein paar Nummern zu heftig, sollte sich das wirklich so zugetragen haben, dass mit voller Absicht auf Leute geschossen wird. Da scheint einer gegen die MTBer und Motocrosser auf den Kriegspfad gezogen sein, siehe auch das Nagelbrett was vor kurzem gefunden wurde.

Also Faber, wenn Du das wirklich so beobachtet hast, solltest Du das noch der Polizei mitteilen, die können der Sache ja mal nachgehen.

Bis dahin wohl ab sofort bei Touren im Übungsgebiet nur noch mit kugelsicherer Weste.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Superflyer (21. November 2010)

Hallo Marcus,

du kannst davon aus gehen, das genau das passiert ist. Der Motocrossfahrer hat bei der Polizei eine Anzeige aufgeben. 
Auch habe ich meine Beobachtungen dort mitgeteilt. 
Ich war auch vor ca. 3 Wochen bei der Polizei in Neugraben und habe dort zwei massive Nagelbretter hingebracht und auch meinen Verdacht geäußert, wer diese in den Wald gelegt hat. 
Wichtig wäre wenn die, die ein weiteres Nagelbrett gefunden haben, evtl. dieses auch zur Polizei bringen würden.    

Was aber wirklich nicht sein kann, das ein Jäger versucht das Gesetz selber in die Hand zu nehmen, den er hat überhaupt kein Recht dazu. 
Ich frage mich auch, wie er zu der Aussage kommt, das man mit dem MTB nur auf breiten Wegen fahren darf. 
Selbst die zuständigen Förstern haben noch nie in solch eine Richtung gesprochen. Auch haben wir in HH / Niedersachen nicht das 3 Meter Wege Gesetz. 
Wovon wir aber ausgehen können ist, das wir sobald ein Weg vorhanden ist, diesen auch befahren dürfen. 

Und was ich auch noch komisch finde ist, das nur der Jäger so ab geht , denn sonst wo im Wald, habe von sowas noch nie gehört. 

Gruß der Superflyer


----------



## pixelquantec (21. November 2010)

Wie sicher seid ihr, daß es ein echtes Gewehr war?
Letztes WE haben dort ein paar Typen gebuddelt wie so ein ein paar Tiefbauer. Da werden großflächig Schützengräben angelegt aus denen dann wohl Farbkugeln abgefeuert werden. Wenn das dann zu langweilig wird, kommen dann sicher Plasik- und Gummigeschosse dazu. Da hat der Jagdpächter dann fast ebenbürtige Gegner.


----------



## mtberHH (21. November 2010)

Hey Matthias,

habe gerade mal ein bisschen recherchiert und mir das Landeswaldgesetz Niedersachsen http://www.recht-niedersachsen.de/79100/nwaldlg1.htm#p25 mal angesehen.

Der Typ hat schon Recht mit dem was er gesagt hat. Das steht wirklich so beschrieben das man per Fahrrad nur auf "Fahrwegen" fahren darf, auf denen auch ein nicht geländegängiges Auto ganzjährig fahren kann. Trifft also auf 99% aller der von uns gefahrenen Trails zu, dass diese "offiziell" nicht befahren werden dürften.

Unter Ordnungswidrigkeiten die mit einem Bußgeld belegt werden können, ist das dann auch gleich noch mal mit aufgeführt.

Was ich aber oberheftig finde ist folgender Paragraph: "(1) Waldbesitzende und sonstige         Grundbesitzende dürfen die Ausübung der Betretensrechte nach den         §§23 bis 28 schriftlich, durch Zeichen oder in dringenden Fällen         mündlich verbieten sowie durch Zäune, Sperren oder *sonstige         Hindernisse* (sollten darunter auch besagte Nagebretter fallen) verhindern oder wesentlich erschweren, soweit dies erforderlich ist."

Wir fahren also in einer rechtlichen "Grauzone". Habe allerdings in meiner nunmehr 18jährigen MTB Karriere noch nie ähnliches erlebt wie die Aktion am letzten Donnerstag.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## hoedsch (21. November 2010)

Na dann ist der Vorfall ja wenigstens aktenkundig. Heute war in dem Gebiet jedenfalls Ruhe, bis auf einen Motorradfahrer, der die Ringstrasse langebrettert ist.
Werden wir also weiter die Augen aufhalten müssen und den Typ meiden, sofern er uns begegnet.

p.s.: Heute bin ich übrigens ohne Punktlandung die verschiedenen Trails lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgeb (21. November 2010)

mtberHH schrieb:


> per Fahrrad nur auf "Fahrwegen"Markus


Nicht ganz: Das trifft nur auf Kraftfahrzeuge zu. Die Motor-Biker dürfen also nicht abseits der "Fahrwege", die Mountain-Biker aber schon. Mit dem allein muskelbetriebenen Fahrrad dürfen unter anderem auch Wanderwege befahren werden. Und ich bin überzeugt davon, dass wir immer auf solchen Wegen unterwegs sind und wir den Rest der freien Landschaft höchstens mal begehen; fahren kann man das dann doch nicht nennen.



mtberHH schrieb:


> *sonstige         Hindernisse* (sollten darunter auch besagte Nagebretter fallenMarkus


Natürlich, wenn es dem Schutz vor übermäßig häufiger Benutzung oder der Brandverhütung dient... allerdings ist die Haftung des Waldbesitzenden nicht ausgeschlossen, wenn er eine Schädigung vorsätzlich herbeiführt.

Übrigens haben Radfahrer besondere Rücksicht auf andere Personen zu nehmen und Fußgängern Vorrang einzuräumen.


----------



## Kono (22. November 2010)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, wo wir als Fahrradfahrer nun generell fahren dürfen oder nicht, gilt es mal ganz kurz die "Weisungsbefugtheit" dieser Person zu klären.
Sollte es sich bei dieser Person tatsächlich um einen Jagdberechtigten im Sinne des Niedersächsischen Jagdgesetzes nach §1 Abs. 2 handeln, so darf er dich tatsächlich nach §2 Abs. 2, sozusagen des Feldes Verweisen (Die jagdausübungsberechtigte Person kann anderen das Betreten der jagdwirtschaftlichen Einrichtungen verbieten und sie zum Verlassen dieser Einrichtungen auffordern.).
Weisungsbefugte Personen müssen Ihre Befugtheit allerdings Ausweisen können. Daher hätte ich mir sofort den Personalausweis und den Jagdschein vorlegen lassen, der diese Person eindeutig identifiziert. Diese Identifikation kann man dann bei der zuständigen Jagdbehörde leicht Gegenprüfen lassen.
Sollte diese Person allerdings nicht Weisungsbefugt sein, so muss diese Person mit einer Anzeige wegen Nötigung und Amtsanmaßung rechnen.

Nur mal so als Info. Wenn man an eine solche Person gerät: Ausweis zeigen lassen und Namen notieren. Und wenn man schon mal dabei ist, kann man gleich auch mal fragen, ob er die Nagelbretter ausgelegt hat.


----------



## Superflyer (22. November 2010)

Guten Morgen, 

ich habe mich zu diesem Thema schon öfter mit den Förstern / Besitzern unterhalten. 
Aus diesen Gesprächen schliesse ich Folgendes:
Der Jäger ist nicht der Besitzer, sondern der Pächter.
Der Besitzer ist zum Teil noch die Bundeswehr oder eine
Landschaftschutzstiftung die in Lüneburg sitzt. 
Wenn man Wege nicht fahren soll, müssen dort Schilder gestellt sein, die das verbieten.
Der Jäger setzt Mittel (Nagelbretter) ein, die nicht im Verhältnis zu dem stehen, was da gegen steht (Befahren von Wegen). Auch fahren wir auf bereits vorhanden Wegen. Deshalb hat der Jäger, was die Benutzung der Wege an geht, nix zusagen.
Der Förster oder die Polizei kann überhaupt was verbieten.  

Die BW interssiert, das was mit dem Gelände ist / passiert sehr sehr wenig. 
Die LSS ist für das Fahren mit den MTBs im Gelände und fördert  ein Projekt für eine MTB Dirt Anlage auf der ehe. Bunkeranlage.  
Der Förster hat ein sog. Wegesicherungspflicht und wird in Haftung genommen, wenn zb. auf den Wegen Unfälle passieren. 
Wenn nun eine Person in ein Nagelbrett fährt und danach gegen einen Baum, ist der Förster in der Pflicht.
Deshalb baut der Förster auch immer Sprünge ab damit sich niemand verletzten kann. Achtet drauf, das keine Äste einem auf den Kopf fallen. 

Das gesamte Gelände ist "KEIN NATURSCHUTZGEBIET". 

Was ich noch schreiben wollte:
Es hat immer mal um den Rotstein Nagelbretter gegeben, aber das ist schon 15 Jahre her. Das irgendjemand so heftig gegen andere Waldbenutzer vorgegangen ist, habe ich in den letzten Jahr noch nicht festgestellt. 
Ich habe mich stark mit einer Routenbildung für den Regionalpark Rosengarten auseinander gesetzt und alle Beteiligten (Waldbsitzer / Förster) waren sich einig das MTB im Wald gefahren soll. Allerdings in einem friedlichen Miteinander. 

Gruß der Superflyer.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (22. November 2010)

Unwissenheit schützt zwar nicht vor Strafe, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass wir auf mildernde Umstände hoffen dürfen, sollte es einmal zu einer Anzeige gegen einen von uns kommen weil er dachte, er orientiert sich an dem was die Forstämter ihm als Beispiel für waldschonendes Verhalten vorgeben.
Ich versuche zwar jegliche Diskussion mit Leuten wie dem angeblichen Ex-Kommandanten im Keim zu ersticken weil sie auf nichts außer Zitaten irgendwelcher Paragraphen  hinauslaufen, aber sich unter den Umständen einmal näher mit diesem "Mann" zu unterhalten und nach den von Kono angesprochenen Dingen zu Fragen wäre - auch auf die "Gefahr" hin der 121ste zu sein der von ihm angezeigt wird - mal nicht verkehrt. 

Witzigerweise bin ich noch nicht auf ihn gestoßen, obwohl ich jedesmal in dem Gebiet Unterwegs bin und mir die Forstämter als Vorbild nehme...


----------



## Jackass1987 (25. November 2010)

Hallo,

wie siehts denn Samstag aus ? Ich hätte mal wieder Lust am Samstag 11 Uhr über den frostigen Boden zu fahren... Bei Temperaturen unter 0°C sollte es nicht so matschig sein und regnen soll es Samstag auch nicht ;-)

MfG Erik !


----------



## pixelquantec (26. November 2010)

Ich bin dabei. Allerdings seit ein paar Tagen etwas geschwächt. Mal sehen wie das morgen geht.


----------



## John Rico (26. November 2010)

Wenn's trocken bleibt, bin ich dabei!
Bei Schneeregen bleib ich aber zu Hause, das hat mir am Dienstag gereicht.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Vinylfreak (26. November 2010)

Zwei Paar Socken an und los gehts....Brauche dringend Überschuhe. Meine Zehen haben diese Woche durch den hohen Mesh Anteil im Schuh stark gelitten. Ich hoffe auf Pluswerte! Gruß Andreas


----------



## pixelquantec (26. November 2010)

Vinylfreak schrieb:


> Zwei Paar Socken an und los gehts....Brauche dringend Überschuhe. Meine Zehen haben diese Woche durch den hohen Mesh Anteil im Schuh stark gelitten. Ich hoffe auf Pluswerte! Gruß Andreas


 
Ich hoffe lieber auf Minuswerte, denn wir sahen am Dienstag bei um die Null Grad aus wie die Schweine.


----------



## Sven7181 (26. November 2010)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei wen es nicht gerade regnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (27. November 2010)

hola amigos de alemania!
muchos saludos desde guayaquil-ecuador!
wie ich sehe, sied ihr fleissig am biken. ich bin am fleissig am futtern! leckeres ecuatorianische kueche! wenn ich zurueckt bin, muss ich eine super langsme lula runde am samstag anbieten! hoffe kommt jemand mit!
ich werde mich morgen samstag auch auf einem 20 jahre altem mtb schwingen und bei einem marathon hier mit machen, aber statt klick pedale und enge lycra, werde ich am start mit turnschuhe und baumwolle t-shirt gehen und der pels in dem bienen bleibt auch!
ok, ich wuensche euch morgen viel spass! ich hoffe ich verrecke nicht in der hitze!
hasta pronto amigos!
willy


----------



## John Rico (27. November 2010)

Hey Willy!
Genieße bloß die Zeit und die Sonne, so lange du kannst. Und lass den Pelz ruhig stehen, den kann man hier mittlerweile gut gebrauchen! 

Schönen Urlaub noch und bis demnächst!


----------



## Sven7181 (27. November 2010)

ich bin raus

euch viel spaß im schnee


----------



## de_reu (27. November 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> ich bin raus
> 
> euch viel spaß im schnee



bin dabei!

CU de


----------



## Sanz (27. November 2010)

Heute Morgen bin ich nur schwer aus dem Bett gekommen und bin später los.

Wie sieht es mit Sonntag 11.00 KH aus?

Andre


----------



## peterbe (27. November 2010)

Ich bin um 11 Uhr da.


----------



## werneson (28. November 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Heute Morgen bin ich nur schwer aus dem Bett gekommen und bin später los.
> 
> Wie sieht es mit Sonntag 11.00 KH aus?
> 
> Andre



Bin auch dabei,
Grüße Frank


----------



## John Rico (28. November 2010)

Gestern gab es die erste Schneetour für diese Wintersaison. Bei knapp unter 0 °C sind wir zu siebt bei herrlichem Sonnenschein durch frischen, knirschenden Schnee gefahren.
So macht Biken im Winter Spaß!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (28. November 2010)

Das Foto ist richtig gut geworden!
Gestern und heute gehörten zu den geilsten Touren diesen Jahres. 
Ich hatte richtig bock zu fahren!
@ Peter, Andre, Felix und den, dessen Namen ich noch nicht kenne:
Ich habe heute noch nicht mal Ärger bekommen...
he he!
Ich bin übrigens gerade ziemlich über die heute gesammelten HM erstaunt: 823 Hm...?
Wir waren zwar ziemlich oft im Anstieg aber auf die kurze Strecke (31 Km) kommt mir das ein bisschen viel vor. Oder was habt Ihr so gemessen?

Gruß

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (28. November 2010)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Das Foto ist richtig gut geworden!
> Gestern und heute gehörten zu den geilsten Touren diesen Jahres.
> Ich hatte richtig bock zu fahren!
> @ Peter, Andre, Felix und den, dessen Namen ich noch nicht kenne:
> ...



Wir haben heute in knapp 2,5 h tatsächlich bei 29 km fast 800hm gemacht. Waren schöne Bedingungen und ne knackige Runde mit ein, zwei neuen Trails!


----------



## WhiteGiant (28. November 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wir haben heute in knapp 2,5 h tatsächlich bei 29 km fast 800hm gemacht. Waren schöne Bedingungen und ne knackige Runde mit ein, zwei neuen Trails!
> 
> Hi,es hat heute sehr viel Spaß gemacht bei meinen ersten Snowride.
> Wie gesagt wen das Wetter mitspielt bin ich am Dienstag auch dabei.
> ...


----------



## Vinylfreak (29. November 2010)

Die tolle Tour freut mich für Euch! Da ärgere das ich mich noch mehr das ich überraschend nicht kommen konnte . Bin Samstag leider wieder nicht dabei . Dann aber wieder..... Gruß Andreas


----------



## pixelquantec (29. November 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Gestern gab es die erste Schneetour für diese Wintersaison. Bei knapp unter 0 °C sind wir zu siebt bei herrlichem Sonnenschein durch frischen, knirschenden Schnee gefahren.
> So macht Biken im Winter Spaß!


 
Wieder schön zu sehen: Die Trendfarben auch in diesem, wie in den zehn vorhergenden Wintern: Blau und Schwarz. Und wie immer ohne Absprache.


----------



## Sanz (29. November 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Wieder schön zu sehen: Die Trendfarben auch in diesem, wie in den zehn vorhergenden Wintern: Blau und Schwarz. Und wie immer ohne Absprache.



Ja, so langweilig ist die Fahrradindustrie! Das die Designer überhaupt noch Arbeit haben

Andre


----------



## Sanz (29. November 2010)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Das Foto ist richtig gut geworden!
> Gestern und heute gehörten zu den geilsten Touren diesen Jahres.
> Ich hatte richtig bock zu fahren!
> @ Peter, Andre, Felix und den, dessen Namen ich noch nicht kenne:
> ...



Hi, ich hatte trotz Abbruch 27 km und 620 Hm. 

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (1. Dezember 2010)

hola amigos!
morgen bin ich auf dem nachhauseweg. es scheint sehr kalt bei euch zu sein.
wenn ich mich schnell von dem jetleg erhole, bin am samstag um 11uhr am start!

letzte samstag hab ich an einem einheimischen marathon teilgenommen.
31 km und 1450hm.
hier haben die marathons so eine kuerze distanz und sollten eigentlich enduro marathons heissen!
ich durfte auf einem hartail mit 6cm federweg an den start gehen.
ich wollte mir gern ein hardtail kaufen, aber nach dieser erfahrung....
no way....schon nach dem start sprang das heck unkontrolliert hin und her. und die letzten kilometer konnte ich den lenker kaum halten. es ruettelte und schuettelte so massiv, dass ich alle finger am lenker festkrallen musste und am ende eine fiese blasse im handteller hatte!
5km vor dem ziel hatte ich kein wasser mehr und kurz vor dem ziel fuhr ich schon schlangenlinien und wollte nur noch das ziel erreichen. ich hatte mich so verausgabt, dass ich mir das ganze nochmal durch den kopf gehen lassen musste:kotz:. obwohl ich mich waehrend des rennens immer wieder gefragt habe, was ich hier machte und warum ich nicht am strand mit einem caipi in der hand waere und mich entspanne, haben die strapazen im nachhinein spass gemacht!
ok, amigos, dann vielleicht bis samstag!
saludos desde guayaquil!
willy


----------



## Deleted 15311 (1. Dezember 2010)

Moin Alter

Wie ist das Wetter bei euch,mollig warm und ordentlich feucht von allen Seiten nehm ich mal an oder?
Laß den Schweinkram bloß da!!!

Den Pelz kannst du ruhig dranlassen an den Beinen sowie deine "kleine Fettschicht"am Bauch,wirst du auch brauchen zum warmhalten....
Aktuell sinds -8 und dazu eiskalter Ostwind,aber so gut wie kein Schnee!
Denke das wird sich die Tage aber noch ändern laut Wetteradar wohl schon heut Nacht!
War heut auch wieder ca.3h unterwegs,alter ist das geil zu fahren,endlich kein Matsch weil alles gefroren und herrrlich klare frische kalte Luft!
Das ist meine Welt!
Fahr momentan so 4x die Woche.....
Wenn man sich erst mal dran gewöhnt hat und in den richtigen Klamotten steckt,dann gehts!
Einzig die Technik zickt hier und da rum,besonders die German-Answer Gabel versagt aus unerklärlichen Gründen bei der Kälte ihren Dienst und blockiert fast!Keine Ahnung warum,werd die mal anfragen,aber ansonsten läuft alles astrein....

Du kannst das Rad auch nicht stehen lassen wa?Nicht mal im Urlaub!Kann ich aber nachvollziehen,würd mir genauso gehen,das ist der Bikevirus!Ich könnte auch nicht einfach 2 Wochen ohne am Strand liegen!!Da schmeckt der Caipi hinterher doppelt so gut....
Hast du etwa :kotz:?
Das wäre die Strafe,weil du nicht mit deinem Liteville gefahren bist!
Hat Jana zugeschaut und deine Eltern?Haben sie das etwa mitbekommen?

Okdok,liebe Grüße an deine Eltern und Jana,kommt gut wieder heim!

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (1. Dezember 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Ja, so langweilig ist die Fahrradindustrie! Das die Designer überhaupt noch Arbeit haben
> 
> Andre





Grüße

Nils


----------



## FelixLate (2. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen,
ich wollte mal fragen, da der Wetterbericht für Samstag ja nettes Wetter vorraussagt, ob jemand Lust hat auf eine "anfänger"-runde?

Das Problem ist eigentlich nur, dass ich mich überhaupt nicht einschätzen kann, wie schnell und weit ich mitm MTB komme, da ich das Rad neu aufgebaut habe und bisher sonst nur Rennrad gefahren bin und die schnelleren Leute nicht ausbremsen möchte wenns bei mir nicht so schnell geht 

Theoretisch könnte ich auch Samstag um 11, wie über mir angekündigt, mit fahren, wenn das ok wäre und schauen wie ich mitkomme.

Was meint ihr?

Grüße
Felix


----------



## pixelquantec (2. Dezember 2010)

Einfach 11Uhr da sein und mitfahren. Dann klappt das auch mit dem Einschätzen. Meist sind bei schönem Wetter so viele da, daß sowieso in zwei Gruppen gefahren wird. Die Leistungsunterschiede sind bei einer Gruppe von 15 oder 20 Leuten einfach zu groß und so große Gruppen zusammen zu halten, ist bei den Trails hier fast unmöglich.

Ich bin am WE nicht da, sonst wäre ich z.B. in der "entspannteren" Gruppe dabei.


----------



## FelixLate (2. Dezember 2010)

Hey,
das klingt doch ganz gut, dann werd ich mal meine langen klamotten raussuchen und am Samstag dazu kommen. Wo ist denn der Treffpunkt genau?  

Hier?Link dort jedenfalls ist die "Kärtner Hütte" eingezeichnet, und soweit ich mit bekommen habe, gehts dort los oder?

Grüße


----------



## pixelquantec (2. Dezember 2010)

Genau.
Wird bestimmt ein geiler Snowride.


----------



## mxsilver (3. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

ich werde mich auch zum ersten mal anschließen.. Ich hoffe, ich kann bei der ruhigen Runde mithalten.

Wie macht Ihr das mit Euren Getränken bei diesen Temperaturen??
Letzte Woche ist mir mein Getränk eingefroren. Gibt es so Thermoflaschen, die in die Halter passen? Wen ja, wo?

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Tracer (3. Dezember 2010)

bin nun wieder in hh und ich sehe nur schnee!
also, dann treffen wir uns morgen um 11 uhr hier:







m.f.g
willy

p.s.: tempo langsam


----------



## FelixLate (3. Dezember 2010)

Klingt doch gut 
Dann bis morgen! Bin wohl gelb-schwarz gekleidet und fahr n grüner Ragley mmmbop.
Was für ne Kombination


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B (3. Dezember 2010)

Letzte Woche noch Grippe und eingeklemmter Ischiasnerv und heute nur noch leichte Rückenprobleme.
Ich denke, daß ich bis morgen soweit o.K. sein werde.
Allerdings nur für eine moderate und ruhige Runde.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Jan_MA (3. Dezember 2010)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Gibt es so Thermoflaschen, die in die Halter passen? Wen ja, wo?



Hallo Sebastian,
ich habe mit diesen http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-thermo-trinkflasche ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Jan


----------



## Kono (3. Dezember 2010)

Blödsinn! Einfach einen guten Schuss Rum mit in die Buddel und schon gefriert da nix mehr! 
Ansonsten sehen wir uns Morgen 11:00 Uhr an der KH, auf eine moderate Runde. Mal schauen was meine müden Knochen so her geben.


----------



## Jackass1987 (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich werd auch mit dabei sein... bis morgen früh dann 

MfG Erik !


----------



## Deleted 15311 (3. Dezember 2010)

Moinsen

Bin auch dabei....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Catsoft (3. Dezember 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> Bin auch dabei....
> 
> ...



Dann hoffentlich mit den richtigen Reifen


----------



## Deleted 15311 (4. Dezember 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Dann hoffentlich mit den richtigen Reifen



Moin Robert

Jupp...und mit ner"Sommergabel"!Die Wintermodelle sind gerade aus bei mir!
Mehr Schnee darfs nu auch nicht werden...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## trmk3 (4. Dezember 2010)

Wir kommen auch,
ob richtige Reifen oder Gabel weiß ich nicht.
one fits all


----------



## LowRider4711 (4. Dezember 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Blödsinn! Einfach einen guten Schuss Rum mit in die Buddel und schon gefriert da nix mehr!


Done. Hoffentlich find ich wieder nach Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (4. Dezember 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin Robert
> 
> Jupp...und mit ner"Sommergabel"!Die Wintermodelle sind gerade aus bei mir!
> Mehr Schnee darfs nu auch nicht werden...
> ...



Ich hätte noch ne sehr schöne Wintergabel:
Manitou Black Elite 100mm (Stahlfeder,SSP, 1 1/8")

bis nacher! Cu de


----------



## FelixLate (4. Dezember 2010)

Schade schokolade, war nurn kurzer spass für mich. Hatte n schleicher hinten... werds mal reparieren

Ich hoffe bei euch wars noch gut.

Grüße


----------



## g_mtb (4. Dezember 2010)

Habe heute leider den Abschluß verloren  Meine Hände waren trotz Handschuhe und drüber gestülpten Füsslingen(!) so kalt, dass ich die Bremse nicht vernünftig bedienen konnte  ...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (4. Dezember 2010)

Moin! Hat einer von euch zufällig meine Sigma Grenoble Brille gefunden?
Hatte heute doppelt Pech.
Erst eine um 2 cm verbogen Bremsscheibe und dann die verlorene Brille.
Ich bin auf dem "3KM-Berg" nach der Alternativroute vom oberen Paralellweg (mit der Kante) runter zum "3KM-Berg" angehalten und habe die Brille beim rumschrauben auf das Rad gelegt. 
Als ich den Anstieg hochgefahren bin habe ich's nach 5 Minuten gemerkt, bin wieder runter und konnte die Brille leider nicht finden. 
Keine Ahnung wo das Ding hingeflogen ist.
Also falls einer von euch sie findet oder gefunden hat bitte melden.
Danke!

Sven


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (4. Dezember 2010)

Tut mir Leid für all jene, die erfroren sind, einen Defekt hatten oder was verloren haben. Wir waren ja eine ziemlich große Meute, wobei ich nicht weiß, wie viele wir nun tatsächlich anfangs verloren haben; aber ist vllt auch besser so.

Für mich war es ein dufter Schneeritt! Der Wald in seiner Schneepracht war so ziemlich ins perfekte Sonnenlicht getaucht. Ein Traum! 

Jetzt hab ich die HaBes im Dunkeln, in Herbstfarben und in weiß gesehen.  
Mal schauen, ob ich das ein oder andere Foto meiner "oh, jetzt kann ich schnell ein Bild machen, ohne dass ich den Anschluss verliere"-Schnappschüsse noch hochlade. 

Danke an alle für den schönen Tag und besonders danke an Willy fürs Aufrufen/Guiden!


----------



## hoedsch (4. Dezember 2010)

Jop tolle Tour heute. Ich hatte aber auch nur den Überblick über die 14 Uhr Ankunft Gruppe. Das konnte man noch mit einem Blick erfassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (4. Dezember 2010)

Auch die 15 Uhr Truppe ist komplett an der KH angekommen, nachdem wir in der Haake einen regelrechten Hindernis-Parcour durch etliche Schlitten bewältigen mussten. Ich hoffe, dass alle Verlorengeher heil nach Hause gefunden haben, Willy war heute irgendwie nicht zu bremsen ...

War eine schöne Runde bei super Wetter, auch wenn der tiefe Schnee ordentlich Kraft gekostet hat.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## kitor (4. Dezember 2010)

mal ne kurze Frage; Wenn bei Euch jemand "verloren" geht fahrt ihr einfach weiter oder wie?

Das bedeutet nach vordergründiger Interpretation, dass bei Euch das individuelle Sporterlebnis wichtiger ist als die Gemeinschaft ja?

Nur aus Interesse.


----------



## kitor (4. Dezember 2010)

ich mein bloß, weil wir aus dem classic bike forum Euch schon ein Paar Male im Wald getroffen haben und ihr wart jetzt nicht grad soooo schnell..


----------



## Kono (4. Dezember 2010)

kitor schrieb:


> Wenn bei Euch jemand "verloren" geht fahrt ihr einfach weiter oder wie?


Ja natürlich, oder meinst Du wir steigen alle ab und suchen den verloren gegangenen zu Fuß? Blöde Frage.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (4. Dezember 2010)

kitor schrieb:


> mal ne kurze Frage; Wenn bei Euch jemand "verloren" geht fahrt ihr einfach weiter oder wie?
> 
> Das bedeutet nach vordergründiger Interpretation, dass bei Euch das individuelle Sporterlebnis wichtiger ist als die Gemeinschaft ja?
> 
> Nur aus Interesse.



MoinMoin

Ist dir fad,bist ein wenig unentspannt,weil du heut bei dem geilsten Wetter nicht biken warst,oder gar neidisch?
Jedenfalls kannst du dir über"unsere"Gemeinschaft gar kein Urteil erlauben ,da du noch nie dabei warst mein Freund!
Ich konnte jedenfalls bis dato noch keine"unentspannten"finden in unserer Gemeinschaft,im Gegenteil.....bist also herzlich eingeladen,dich davon zu überzeugen wies bei uns läuft,vorrausgesetzt du bist entspannt!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (5. Dezember 2010)

kitor schrieb:


> ich mein bloß, weil wir aus dem classic bike forum Euch schon ein Paar Male im Wald getroffen haben und ihr wart jetzt nicht grad soooo schnell..



Übrigens sind wir mittlerweile so viele,das wir die Gruppe schon trennen mußten in etwas langsamere und halt schnellere,damit die jeweilige Gemeinschaft auch ihren Spaß findet und behält,nur so mal zur Info,was den Wert einer Gemeinschaft"bei uns"angeht....
Da es immer mehr werden,kann ja nicht so viel verkehrt laufen,bei uns ist halt jeder willkommen unabhängig vom"sportlichen Individualerlebnis"!


Grüße

Nils


----------



## trmk3 (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

so nun melde ich mich doch noch zu Wort. 
Wir  (Thomas und Ich) gehörten Gestern auch zu den verlohrengegangenen. Leider schon nach der erseten Runde um Willi noch einzusammeln. Wir waren zu viert hinten. 
Da es (das Verlohrengehen) das erst Mal so passiert ist, haben wir den Frust rutergeschluckt und zu zweit unsere eigene Tour gemacht. 
Leider kenne ich mich noch immer nicht so gut in den HaBes aus, so dass die Tour nicht so richtig prickelnd wurde.
Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe ist uns das zum ersten Mal passiert, was zeigt, dass normalerweise gewartet wird. 
Hey, wir freuen uns auf jedenfall aufs nächst Mal!!!
Gruß Arne


----------



## H.B (5. Dezember 2010)

Mal schauen, ob ich das ein oder andere Foto meiner "oh, jetzt kann ich schnell ein Bild machen, ohne dass ich den Anschluss verliere"-Schnappschüsse noch hochlade. 

Wäre schön, das "ein oder andere Foto" mal zu sehen, weil ich auch zum ersten Mal bei Schnee in den
HaBe gewesen bin.
War gestern eine tolle Tour.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## crasher-mike (6. Dezember 2010)

Sind Spikes mittlerweile wieder die bessere Wahl ? Oder macht das auf Schneeuntergrund keinen nennenswerten Unterschied ?


----------



## Sven7181 (6. Dezember 2010)

Im Moment sind Spikes nicht nötig obwohl so ein RaceKing auch nicht die richtige Wahl ist - oder lagen die "Abgänge" nicht am Material Willy?? 

Könnt ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (6. Dezember 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Im Moment sind Spikes nicht nötig obwohl so ein RaceKing auch nicht die richtige Wahl ist - oder lagen die "Abgänge" nicht am Material Willy??
> 
> Könnt ich mir nicht verkneifen



Den wenigen Spuren gestern bei uns im Sachsenwald nach würde ich die Rangfolge so aufstellen:

3. MountainKing (alle paar Meter ausgebochen)
2. Nobby  (Schlangenlinien und nur bei Schläglöchern ausgebrochen)
1. Fetter Albert (Schnurgradeaus)

Spikes waren nicht nötig. Aber meine Nokians sind heute gekommen, mal schauen....

Robert


----------



## Tracer (6. Dezember 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Im Moment sind Spikes nicht nötig obwohl so ein RaceKing auch nicht die richtige Wahl ist - oder lagen die "Abgänge" nicht am Material Willy??
> 
> Könnt ich mir nicht verkneifen



 es lag nicht an dem reifen, sondern an der mangelnde fahrtechnik des fahre


----------



## Deleted 15311 (6. Dezember 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Im Moment sind Spikes nicht nötig obwohl so ein RaceKing auch nicht die richtige Wahl ist - oder lagen die "Abgänge" nicht am Material Willy??
> 
> Könnt ich mir nicht verkneifen



Moinsen

Also meine RaceKings haben überraschend wie beim letzten Schnee ihre Spur eindrucksvoll gehalten,hatte da kaum Schwierigkeiten!
Aber ich glaub,das lag nicht nur an dem gesamten Material,sondern auch mit an dem versierten Fahrer mit seiner ausgefeilten Fahrtechnik....
Denke,wenn man sich an den Untergrund gewöhnt hat,dann gehts!Natürlich nur bis zu ner bestimmten Schneehöhe.....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Tracer (9. Dezember 2010)

buenos dias amigos!
wie gewohnt, *samstag (11.12) 11 Uhr kärntnet hütte*!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## Tracer (10. Dezember 2010)

die wetter prognose für morgen sieht nicht gut aus 85% niederschlag,
und 4 bis 6°C....... zu warm der schnee wird uns unter dem stollen weg brechen (ich hoffe ihr wies was ich meine).
wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich um 11 in k.h.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (10. Dezember 2010)

MoinMoin

Ich bin auf jeden Fall raus,da mein Ischiasnerv durch ne Zerrung im Lendenwirbelbereich noch ein wenig rumzickt,der letzte Samstag wirkt noch nach(Der wars aber allemal wert!)....
Naja,so ein wenig Regenerations-Pause kann auch nicht schaden in meinem Alter!
Bei der Wetterprognose fällts auch nicht sonderlich schwer....aber trotzalledem werd ich schon wieder kribbelig in den Beinen,hat schon was von Suchtcharakter....
Viel Spaß euch trotzdem!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sanz (10. Dezember 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> die wetter prognose für morgen sieht nicht gut aus 85% niederschlag,
> und 4 bis 6°C....... zu warm der schnee wird uns unter dem stollen weg brechen (ich hoffe ihr wies was ich meine).
> wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich um 11 in k.h.



So wie ich das sehe, bringt ein Fahren morgen nicht viel.
Schmilzender Schnee und viel Nässe ist nichts für mich.
Kommende Woche soll es ja wieder kälter und somit ein schneller Boden werden.

Andre


----------



## John Rico (10. Dezember 2010)

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, tue ich mir das auch nicht an. Dafür habe ich die eine Dienstagsrunde mit Matsch bei 0° noch zu gut in Erinnerung.

Falls das Wetter besser werden sollte, melde ich mich nochmal.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## peterbe (11. Dezember 2010)

Man Svenni, so schlimm war die Schlammrunde dann auch nicht. Wir sind in den letzten Wintern schon schlimmeres gefahren! stay tuned!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (11. Dezember 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Man Svenni, so schlimm war die Schlammrunde dann auch nicht. Wir sind in den letzten Wintern schon schlimmeres gefahren! stay tuned!



Da meine Spikes noch nicht da sind, ich keine Regenhose habe und weder Lust auf ein erneut gebrochenes Handgelenk noch auf ein nasses Sitzpolster habe, habe ich keine Probleme damit, den Spalter zu spielen! 

Und falls du dich erinerst: Bei besagter Runde bin ich vorzeitig ausgestiegen. Vielleicht ist unser Hang zum Masochismus einfach unterschiedlich ausgeprägt...


----------



## peterbe (11. Dezember 2010)

Masochismus liegt mir fern. Das ist eher die frühe Anpassung an kommende Wetterkapriolen. Der Klimawandel wird auch unser Hobby verändern.... Also, Regenhose unter den Weihachtsbaum!


----------



## LowRider4711 (11. Dezember 2010)

ich war eben im Harburger Stadtpark. Sogar meine Hunde sind ausgerutscht  Wünsche euch dann mal viel Spaß


----------



## iderf62 (11. Dezember 2010)

bin raus,fahre Straße


----------



## Tracer (11. Dezember 2010)

intensives nieselregen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





......und tau schnee!
ich fahre nicht.....werde mir die zeit um mein 301 liebe voll zu pflegen!
dann vielleicht bis nächstes samstag!
willy


----------



## Catsoft (11. Dezember 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> ich fahre nicht.....werde mir die zeit um mein 301 liebe voll zu pflegen!
> willy



Also mir fallen da noch andere Sachen ein, die man(n) an einem solchen Tag machen könnte  Es soll ja noch andere Dinge im Leben geben als Fahrräder (sagt mir mein Schatz jedenfalls immer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgeb (11. Dezember 2010)

Damit steht die Statistik für heute schon:
Gestartet mit 1 Personen bei leichtem Nieselregen.
Spikereifen waren heute auf den meisten Wegen Pflicht.
Bei den milden 7°C (+) könnte die dünne Eisschicht allerdings schon sehr bald wieder weg sein.
Stolze 100 Hm bei 5 km standen letztendlich auf dem Tacho.
Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## Sanz (11. Dezember 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Also mir fallen da noch andere Sachen ein, die man(n) an einem solchen Tag machen könnte  Es soll ja noch andere Dinge im Leben geben als Fahrräder (sagt mir mein Schatz jedenfalls immer)



Mir fällt nichts ein

Viele Grüße an deinen Schatz.

Andre


----------



## Deleted 15311 (11. Dezember 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Mir fällt nichts ein
> 
> Viele Grüße an deinen Schatz.
> 
> Andre




Kaffee rösten,vor facebook hängen und HSV:kotz:gucken....
Das ist so zwischen Hoffen und Bangen,hoffen das die Röstung was wird und einem jemand was schreibt&bangen was der HSV wohl diesmal wieder produziert,weil mit Fußball hat das herzlich wenig zu tun!Bin ganz ehrlich,da guck ich mittlerweile lieber Pauli,da erwartet man ja nix anderes,ist irgendwie viel entspannter und ganz im Sinne der Totenköpfe....we´ll never walk alone,wie beim biken!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (12. Dezember 2010)

H.B schrieb:


> Wäre schön, das "ein oder andere Foto" mal zu sehen, weil ich auch zum ersten Mal bei Schnee in den
> HaBe gewesen bin.



Da sind se! :

Anfahrt durch die Stadt...




und den Tunnel (nicht ganz mit der nötigen Ruhe aufgenommen... wollt ja nicht zu spät am Treffpunkt ankommen...):




Ankunft Punkt 11 Uhr an der KH, ein Haufen Biker ist auch schon da:




*Fast alle der anfänglichen Startgruppe.*

* 

*
* Der erste Start ohne Willy.*

* 

*
* Die Sonne strahlt mittlerweile satt. *

* 

*
* Mittlerweile mit Willy.*

* 

*
* Ui, ein Anstieg und dann auch noch ein verschneiter! ... Ich mach erstmal Fotos. *

* 

*




* Na langsam sollt ich denn auch mal weiterkraxeln...*

* 

*
* An dieser Stelle ist niemand gestürzt.*




*Kreiseln, damit einem nicht kalt wird.*




* Auf zum alten Übungsgelände!*

* 

*
* Das letzte Mal, als ich hier war, war noch alles grün!*​
Ich hoffe, Euch gefallen die Fotos ein bisschen!
Mit vielen Grüßen aus der momentan auch noch tauenden Mark*
*Renn.Schnecke*
*


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Bilder von einer wohl tollen Gruppe..... da würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen!! 
Stevens-Bus, Hoheluftchaussee.... ist da jemand bei von Hacht?

Grüße aus Eimsbüttel


----------



## Sanz (12. Dezember 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder von einer wohl tollen Gruppe..... da würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen!!
> Stevens-Bus, Hoheluftchaussee.... ist da jemand bei von Hacht?
> 
> Grüße aus Eimsbüttel



Nein, keiner von "Von Hacht" dabei. Schwedler hatte am gleichen Tag ein Crosstraining im Angebot.

Bis dann
Andre


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. Dezember 2010)

MoinMoin Schnegge

Sehr sehr schöne Pics,eine schöne Erinnerung an einen der besten Biketage in den HaBes 2010!
Auf den Bildern war ich noch Schmerzfrei,aber der Tag wars wert,jaja alte Männer und der Rücken,wenns hinten anfängt weh zu tun sollte man vorne aufhören oder wie war das?
Hab ich garnicht gemerkt das du geknipst hast,das werden dann oft die besten Bilder...
Mittlerweile ist wieder alles grün,1 Tag mit +7-8Grad und weg war die weiße Pracht,aber die Hoffnung ist schon heut wieder eingetreten mit -1Grad,fehlt nur nochn bißchen Schnee!Schaun mer mal...

Grüße in die Mark aus HH und bis bald aufn Bike

Nils


----------



## Sabo.g (13. Dezember 2010)

Moin, sucht von euch noch jemand ein Weihnachtsgeschenk?

Hätte da ein passendes Bike:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120659650301&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT





MFG Sabo


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (13. Dezember 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> MoinMoin Schnegge






hhninja81 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder von einer wohl tollen Gruppe.....





SHIVER schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schöne Pics,



Thanks!!


----------



## Tracer (13. Dezember 2010)

schöne bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen: Tolle Bilder hast du da geschossen! 

Hoffentlich haben wir bald wieder ähnlich gute Bedingungen...


----------



## H.B (14. Dezember 2010)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Thanks!!


 
Echt "coole" Fotos !

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Anto (16. Dezember 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schöne Pics,eine schöne Erinnerung an einen der besten Biketage in den HaBes 2010!



Habt ihr der Brandenburgerin wenigstens etwas plattdeutsch mit auf den Weg gegeben?!


----------



## Tracer (17. Dezember 2010)

moin!
wie sieht es aus mit morgen samstag?
hat jemand lust mit zu biken?
11uhr k.h.!
willy

p.s.: herr sanz... wie viel schnee gibts es drüben?


----------



## hoedsch (17. Dezember 2010)

Es gibts sehr viel Schnee! Gestern habe ich in 90 Minuten 13km geschafft. Das Problem sind die zerfurchten Wege.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (17. Dezember 2010)

Moin!
Mit Glück sind die Wege morgen soweit platt getrampelt, dass man wieder fahren kann. Ich habe heute um 8:30 teilweise unberührten Schnee in der Heide ausprobiert und bin nach 3 KM und einem 6er Schnitt wieder umgekehrt und ins Büro gefahren. 
Kaum Grip und selbst auf Flachstücken kann man nur die Richtung nehmen die das Bike einem vorschreibt. 
Hoffen wir mal auf genügend Fußgänger, Langläufer und Schlittenfahrer. 
Das sollte in der Haake, Neugrabener- und Fischbeker Heide zumindest morgen Vormittag der Fall sein, so dass man zur Not auch etwas später starten könnte.


----------



## Kono (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich will ja nicht unken, aber ich glaube das wird dieses WE nix mit Fahrradfahren in den HaBes. Auf glatten Schnee mit halbwegs ebenen Untergrund fährt es sich super, aber das kannst du dir zum WE hin abschminken und in dem aufgewühlten und zerstampften Schnee ist kein voran kommen.
Die Option für dieses Wochenende lautet Schlitten und Glühwein!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (17. Dezember 2010)

...oder Snowboard...
Aber trotzdem:
Wenn es bis morgen nicht noch mehr schneit kann man es bestimmt wagen. 
War doch letztes bzw. dieses Jahr auch so, dass man auf einer schön plattgewalzten 50 cm Spur ordentlich vorwärts kam. 
Nur auf unberührten oder weniger frequentierten Wegen war's halt meistens beschissen. 
Wenn Hoedsch (Clemens?!?) gestern in der Haake bei Neuschnee noch einen 8,5er Schnitt mit den Fat-Alberts hingelegt hat (s. D.O.D.) lässt einen das doch hoffen.

Sven


----------



## hoedsch (17. Dezember 2010)

Das ging aber auch nur im Neuschnee. Da wo Fußgänger unterwegs waren ging überhaupt nichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B (17. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir stellt sich eh nicht die Frage.
Erkältung ist zurück und Weihnachtsgeschenke habe ich auch
noch keine. Nächste Woche dafür auch keine Zeit.

Bis demnächst
Holger


----------



## Hanswurschtl (17. Dezember 2010)

Markus ist gerade losgefahren und wird nachher mal über die derzeitige Schnee- und Wegequalität berichten. 
Natürlich hat er es besonders schwer so ganz ohne Profil ... oder warte Markus ... hattest du jetzt doch Profil dafür aber einen gigantischen Rollwiderstand?... he he...


----------



## mtberHH (17. Dezember 2010)

Wer war noch mal Hanswurschtl ?? Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? 

Komme gerade von einem gigantischen 18km Trip (11,5er Schnitt, rekordverdächtige 300hm) durch die Haake zurück und kann Hoedsch Aussage nur bestätigen. Wo Leute gelaufen sind geht gar nichts, egal ob hoch oder runter. Auf Schmierseife fährt sich´s sicherlich auch nicht anders.

Nett war´s nur von der Optik, so ein tief verschneiter Wald hat schon was.

Bis demnächst

Markus

Das kann man aber am Wochenende sicher besser mit dem Schlitten genießen.

Wünsche auf jeden Fall allen die morgen an den Start gehen viel Spaß und ordentlich Grip unter den Stollen!!


----------



## Kono (17. Dezember 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Die Option für dieses Wochenende lautet Schlitten und Glühwein!


Ich muss mich korrigieren, es gibt doch noch eine weitere Option.
Guckst du HIER und HIER. Besonders die Position für die Getränkehalter finde ich sehr gelungen .


----------



## Tracer (17. Dezember 2010)

also, ich werde morgen mich in dem habes wagen!
wer lust hat mit zu kommen....dann sehen wir uns um 11 uhr an der kärntner hütte! schliemer als leztes jahr kann es nicht sein!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## pixelquantec (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich komme, aber ich lass das Bike gleich zu Hause und bringe die LL-Ski mit. Damit geht es sicher besser. Und am Sonntag geht es in den Harz den Rost von den Stahlkanten abfahren......Jipieee.....Schnee ist schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (17. Dezember 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> also, ich werde morgen mich in dem habes wagen!
> wer lust hat mit zu kommen....dann sehen wir uns um 11 uhr an der kärntner hütte! schliemer als leztes jahr kann es nicht sein!
> m.f.g
> willy



MoinMoin

Viel Spaß Willy.....
Klugshicemodus an: Das war dieses Jahr im Januar+Februar,noch haben wir 2010!Klugshicemodus aus
Übrigens die Wege/Trails sind hier im Südosten von HH recht gut fahrbar....die werd ich auch morgen unter meine Fat Albert-Stollen nehmen!

Grüße&vielleicht bis Sonntag

Nils


----------



## Hanswurschtl (17. Dezember 2010)

Moin Willy!
Ich versuche hier um 10 15 loszukommen damit ich um 11 an der KH bin sollte ich nicht da sein fahrt ohne mich los.


----------



## iderf62 (18. Dezember 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> also, ich werde morgen mich in dem habes wagen!
> wer lust hat mit zu kommen....dann sehen wir uns um 11 uhr an der kärntner hütte! schliemer als leztes jahr kann es nicht sein!
> m.f.g
> willy



sorry, aber ich bin raus.
VG
Fred


----------



## Sanz (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich mache mich mal auf den Weg zur Hütte.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Dezember 2010)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Da sind se! :
> 
> Anfahrt durch die Stadt...
> 
> ...



gibts von genau dieser tour eine gpx-file?


----------



## pixelquantec (18. Dezember 2010)

Keine Ahnung, aber man sieht doch die Hotspots auf den Bilder sehr gut.


----------



## pixelquantec (18. Dezember 2010)

Mal schauen wie es den Startern heute erging. Ich bin 2h schön mit LL-Ski durch die Haacke geschlittert. Herrlich bis auch die Tatsache, daß die selbst gelegte Spur bei der zweiten Runde von Bikern natürlich schon wieder zerfahren war. Immer schön alle paar Meter, weil es da auch nicht besser ging. Dann scheint es der nächste probiert zu haben bis er gemerkt hat: Es geht nicht. Und so weiter. Mit dem Bike scheint es nicht so gut zu gehen, wenn ich die Reifenspuren unterwegs richtig interpretiert habe: Schlangenlinien und wahlweise wegbrechendes Vorder- oder Hinterrad.


----------



## Sanz (18. Dezember 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie es den Startern heute erging. Ich bin 2h schön mit LL-Ski durch die Haacke geschlittert. Herrlich bis auch die Tatsache, daß die selbst gelegte Spur bei der zweiten Runde von Bikern natürlich schon wieder zerfahren war. Immer schön alle paar Meter, weil es da auch nicht besser ging. Dann scheint es der nächste probiert zu haben bis er gemerkt hat: Es geht nicht. Und so weiter. Mit dem Bike scheint es nicht so gut zu gehen, wenn ich die Reifenspuren unterwegs richtig interpretiert habe: Schlangenlinien und wahlweise wegbrechendes Vorder- oder Hinterrad.



Wir waren heute zu viert unterwegs (Sven, Helge, Felix und ich). Ich war 2h 50' auf dem Rad und bin 20,5 km weit gekommen. Am besten geht es auf unberührten Wegen und Autospuren. Auf Trampelpfaden verliert man schnell mal die Spur. 

Andre


----------



## Hanswurschtl (18. Dezember 2010)

Hi!

Andre, Helge, Felix und ich sind heute'ne Spaßrunde durch die Haake gefahren. Wie Andre schon sagte ging es einigermaßen, also man kam schon irgendwie vorwärts.
Die Heide sollte man allerdings meiden, wie ich auf dem Rückweg gemerkt habe. 
Helge und Felix sind schlauerweise umgedreht denn es wurde nicht besser.
Ich musste ja durch die Heide, sonst hätte ich's wohl auch gelassen.

An meine Mitfahrer:
Hab gerade versucht die Fotos und Videos hochzuladen, doch weder hier im Forum noch über diverse Uploader ist das möglich. Muss am Laptop liegen denn vom Büro aus geht das.
Die Abfahrten sehen allerdings ziemlich lächerlich aus weil nur die Bremsgeräusche auf Gefälle schließen lassen... Wie immer auf Videos

Vielleicht versuche ich es Montag nochmal mit dem Hochladen.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Hanswurschtl (18. Dezember 2010)

@Willy
Wie war's bei dir eigentlich? Du bist doch im Rosengarten, Karlstein, etc.. Unterwegs gewesen, richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flansch09 (18. Dezember 2010)

Moin,
da es heute so viel Spaß im Schnee gebracht hat, gehts nachher gleich weiter:
*20 Uhr Treffen am Bahnhof Neuwiedenthal zum Nachtrodeln*
Glühweinkocher bringe ich mit.

Gruß
Felix


----------



## Tracer (18. Dezember 2010)

nach 1std. verspätung (stau durch unfall auf die A7) machte ich mich mit meinem schatten auf erkundungstour







auf dem zum weg richtung karlstein wars aber ein ganzes stück arbeit um vorwarts zu kommen






und so sah mein ziel heute um 14uhr






es hat viel spass gemacht!
willy


----------



## Hanswurschtl (18. Dezember 2010)

Bist du beim letzten Foto auf einen Baum geklettert?

Wg. Nachtrodeln:
Meine Freundin ist gerade mit dem Auto weg. Mit dem Rad kommen... hm...muss ich mal sehen. Ich bekomme so natürlich weder Schlitten noch Snowboard mit.

Trefft ihr euch auf jeden Fall?


----------



## Vinylfreak (18. Dezember 2010)

Mist! Hätte mich doch überwinden sollen um eine Waldtour zu fahren. Bin die ganze Woche zur Arbeit geeiert und von Autofahrern fies an den Straßenrand gedrängt worden. Hatte dabei viel Glück um nicht den Abflug zu machen. Die Rad-und Fußwege waren teilweise unbefahrbar! 
Ansonsten wünsche ich Euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und guten RUTSCH ins Jahr 2011! Gruß Andreas


----------



## flansch09 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Trefft ihr euch auf jeden Fall?


 
Das Rodeln findet auf alle Fälle statt! Man kann sich ja auch zu zweit auf einen Schlitten setzen oder abwechseln...


----------



## helgeb (18. Dezember 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> gibts von genau dieser tour eine gpx-file?


GPX vom 04.12.2010




Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Trefft ihr euch auf jeden Fall?


für Nachzügler




pixelquantec schrieb:


> wahlweise wegbrechendes Vorder- oder Hinterrad


Nicht ganz so schlimm wie an Tagen, "über die wir nie mehr sprechen". Es war noch ein "Fahren" möglich. Vielleicht kein "ernsthaftes", aber mit Spaß. Fast wie Langlaufski auf Laubboden.


----------



## pixelquantec (18. Dezember 2010)

helgeb schrieb:


> Nicht ganz so schlimm wie an Tagen, "über die wir nie mehr sprechen". Es war noch ein "Fahren" möglich. Vielleicht kein "ernsthaftes", aber mit Spaß. Fast wie Langlaufski auf Laubboden.


 
Da ist was dran. An vielen Stellen gab es zu wenig Schnee für Ski. Mal schauen ob bis Dienstag genug bikefreundlich plattgetrampelt ist. Ansonsten gibt es da schon einen Alternativvorschlag.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. Dezember 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> nach 1std. verspätung (stau durch unfall auf die A7) machte ich mich mit meinem schatten auf erkundungstour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MoinMoin

Hey Willy,bist du wieder mit FlipFlops losgefahren?
Was ist mit morgen brunchen?
Familie Sanz soll sich auch angesprochen fühlen....
Würd mich sehr freuen,so mal noch kurz sehen vor Weihnachten oder so,alternativ würd ich später am morgigen Sonntag zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit Weihnachtsmarkt vorschlagen,hier in Bergedorf(Am Schloß,ganz schnuckelig&gemütlich)oder in der City,wie is?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. Dezember 2010)

MoinMoin

Also hier in Bergedorf Richtung Sachsenwald gings auch ganz gut,bis halt auf die angetrampelten Pfade und Steigungen(Selbst mit den Alberts und wenig Luftdruck nicht,aber so isses halt zur Zeit)!
War heut 3h unterwegs und hat irre Spaß gemacht bei diesem geilsten Wetterchen....
Hab schon ganz die blöden Blicke der Entgegenkommenden vergessen,zu geil!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (19. Dezember 2010)

he he he...

Felix, Helge...?

Da war doch kein Alkohol in dem Glühwein, oder?!...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (20. Dezember 2010)

Moin! 
Nachdem es mir gestern merkwürdigerweise den ganzen Tag lang beschissen ging (...) will ich morgen Nachmittag noch die Chance nutzen zu fahren. 
Zur Nightridezeit habe ich leider einen Kundentermin. 
Ist einer von euch morgen Nachmittag so gg. 14 30 Uhr mit am Start?
Gruß
Sven


----------



## iglg (20. Dezember 2010)

Es passt nicht ganz zum HaBe-Thema, aber ich würde gerne Erfahrungen von Bikern aus der unmittelbaren Nähe hören.

Ich habe mich zur TransAlpChallenge angemeldet. Hier sind ja einige, die das auch schon (mehrfach) gemacht haben. Ich bin unsicher, wieviel Training nötig ist, würde gerne wissen, welchen Aufwand ihr für welches Ergebnis getrieben habt.
Mein Partner und ich wollen nur finishen, aber angesichts der Streckendaten für 2011 (670 km / 21500 HM) bin ich nicht sicher, wieviel Training nötig ist. Das ist schon noch um einiges mehr, als das, was ich bisher bei meinen TransAlps und Marathons gemacht habe.

Deshalb die Frage an die, die auch schon mal mitgefahren sind : Wie habt Ihr Euch vorbereitet ? Wie war das Ergebnis ?

Um den Thread hier nicht zu verstopfen, könnt Ihr auch gerne PMs schicken.

Viele Grüße aus Lüneburg

Ingo


----------



## Tracer (21. Dezember 2010)

hey ....!
es gibt verschiedene rezepte..... aber nach viel und her ausprobieren finde ich das wichtigste die grundausdauer!
2 bis 3X in der woche grundausdauer auf der ebene mit ga1 und mindestens 2,5std., und einmal am wochenende mtb in dem habes für die kraft-ausdauer und geschieklichkeit!
2 bis 3 marathons (z.b Willigen, mad east) um die mentale stärke zu stärken!
wenn du schon ein paar jahre fährst... reicht es 3 monate vorbereitungs zeit!
und ganz ganz wichtig.... nicht so viel passive energie in dem rippen und eine gute gesäßcreme!
ok ingo..... dann sehen wir uns bei der TAC!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## Catsoft (21. Dezember 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> ok ingo..... dann sehen wir uns bei der TAC!
> m.f.g
> willy



Wie, du willst schon wieder?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (21. Dezember 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wie, du willst schon wieder?



Ich glaub eher,er"darf"noch ein letztes mal.....
Da wird der Norden nextes Jahr aber stark vertreten sein,sehr schön,das motiviert!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (23. Dezember 2010)

hey jungs,.....wünsche ich euch allen

*Frohe weihnachten!*





willy


----------



## Sanz (23. Dezember 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> wenn du schon ein paar jahre fährst... reicht es 3 monate vorbereitungs zeit!
> und ganz ganz wichtig.... nicht so viel passive energie in dem rippen und eine gute gesäßcreme!
> ok ingo..... dann sehen wir uns bei der TAC!
> m.f.g
> willy



Die 3 Monate klappen bei Willy immer, wird aber für viele von uns zu kurz sein. Für mich beginnt die ernsthafte Vorbereitung mitte März (2 Wochen Mallorca). Davor versuche ich die eine oder andere Grundlageneinheit einzubauen, meine Fitness (Studio) aufrecht zu erhalten und dem Wetter entsprechend oft Spaß im Wald zu haben. 

Viele Grüße und bis im Juli am Start
Andre


----------



## Deleted 15311 (24. Dezember 2010)

[email protected] 

Ich wünsche euch* schöne und entspannte Weihnachten* im Kreise eurer Liebsten Menschen....Bleibt gesund und laßt euch hoffentlich mit dem beschenken was ihr euch gewünscht habt!

Auf bald im Wald...



Nils

P.S.:Hey Willy,von dir hätt ich ein"Feliz Navidad"erwartet....


----------



## Sven7181 (25. Dezember 2010)

Moin

ich wünsche euch natürlich auch frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2011, falls man sich vorher nicht mehr sieht.

Womit wir beim Thema wären, ich hab am 29+30 Urlaub wer hat Lust auf ne Tour durch die eisigen HaBes - so als Finale? 

Tempo dem Wetter angepasst


----------



## H.B (25. Dezember 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ich wünsche euch natürlich auch frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2011, falls man sich vorher nicht mehr sieht.
> 
> ...


 
=> Das wünsche ich Euch auch !

Wenn's allerdings so aussieht helfen nicht einmal
Spikes. Bei mir in Sülfeld (Krs. Segeberg) war heute
morgen ein normales Fahren kaum möglich.


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (29. Dezember 2010)

Hey Jungs und Mädels, hat zufällig einer von euch nette Touren mit dem GPS aufgezeichnet, die er mir gerne zur Verfügung stellt, damit ich die Harburger Berge mal richtig unsicher machen kann?


----------



## Kono (30. Dezember 2010)

Schon mal bei gps-tour.info geguckt? Touren jeglicher Art, Länge und Schwierigkeit in Hülle und Fülle.


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ja habe ich, aber ich bin kein Fan davon mich überall anzumelden.

Danke, trotzdem.


----------



## John Rico (30. Dezember 2010)

Oder du suchst einfach hier oder im DOD-Thread nach Anhängen, dann findest du diverse GPS-Tracks.

@all:
Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
(Und drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass meine Spikes vor dem Frühlingsanfang ankommen ...  )

Gruß
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (30. Dezember 2010)

Also Spikes braucht man im Moment in den Habes definitiv nicht, eher Treckerreifen. Heut sind mir auf der Stadtscheide 2 Cyclocrosser bergab entgegengekommen. Selbst bergab mussten die teilweise schieben. Selbst Schuld, wenn man mit Dackelschneidern jetzt in den Wald will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (30. Dezember 2010)

und viele, viele gemeinsame bike stunden wünsche ich euch!
willy


----------



## Baelko (31. Dezember 2010)

2010 war für mich sehr "busy". Ich habe zwar einiges geschafft, 
bin dafür aber fast gar nicht zum biken gekommen. 

Konkret war ich nur einmal in Harburg mit euch am Start und bin kein einziges Rennen gefahren. 

Das war viel zu wenig und soll sich in 2011 ändern. 

Ich wünsche euch einen guten Start ins neue Jahr, bleibt munter!

Carsten von Eaven Cycles aus Buchholz


----------



## Deleted 15311 (31. Dezember 2010)

[email protected]

Ich wünsch euch allen einen

 ins Neue,auf das wir alle Gesund bleiben und viel zusammen biken können!!
Nicht nur in den HaBes.....

Ich hoffe,das für jeden das in Erfüllung geht,was er sich vornimmt fürs neue Jahr!Für mich speziell,das es klappt mit der Umschulung zum 2Radmechaniker,die Entscheidung schwebt leider noch so im Raum,aber ich bin guter Dinge und lern dabei Geduld zu haben!

Ich freu mich speziell auf die alten und auch viele neue Gesichter zu unseren regelmäßigen HaBe-Runden,egal ob zur entspannten oder unentspannten Runde....das hat mir insbesonders Gefallen,das auch viele neue Gesichter dazugefunden haben um den Spaß am biken zu finden,weil auch die alten dabei geblieben sind um dies weiterzugeben!

Das Highlight für mich persönlich war natürlich die Transalp,da hab ich Blut geleckt,auf ein Neues in 2011!So wies aussieht ist der Norden wieder stark vertreten,sehr schön,da freu ich mich schon irre drauf,auch mit den neuen geilen orangenen Pirate-Teamklamotten,das kann nur gut werden!

Bis bald im Wald

Lg

Nils

P.S.Sorry Carsten,das sich mich nicht mehr gemeldet hab.....mir ist alles ein wenig zu Kopf gestiegen!Ich hoffe wir sehen uns in 2011 öfter in den HaBes oder wo auch immer zum biken...


----------



## Tracer (7. Januar 2011)

unser biker kummpel sven7181 hat geb.!
alle gute du altes haus, willkommen in dem 30ziger!
willy


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo.
Kann man am Sonntag evtl in der HaBe ohne Spikes fahren?
Danke.


----------



## John Rico (7. Januar 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> unser biker kummpel sven7181 hat geb.!
> alle gute du altes haus, willkommen in dem 30ziger!
> willy



Dann schließe ich mich doch gleich mal an und wüsche dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## pixelquantec (7. Januar 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> unser biker kummpel sven7181 hat geb.!
> alle gute du altes haus, willkommen in dem 30ziger!
> willy


 
Alles Gute Sven. Und vor allem schöne Biketouren ( immer schön mit Helm......)


----------



## Sanz (7. Januar 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> unser biker kummpel sven7181 hat geb.!
> alle gute du altes haus, willkommen in dem 30ziger!
> willy



Junge Leute in meiner direkten Umgebung halten mich auch jung. In dem Sinne alles gute mein Jung.

Andre

Von Silvi natürlich auch alles Beste für dich


----------



## Sven7181 (8. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Glückwünsche 

Heute schaffe ich es nicht zu fahren aber man sieht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (8. Januar 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Kann man am Sonntag evtl in der HaBe ohne Spikes fahren?
> Danke.


Wie soll man denn auch an einem Schlauchboot Spikes befestigen?

Also im Moment siehts noch kritisch aus.


----------



## peterbe (8. Januar 2011)

Nun gut, nützt ja nichts, bin ich heute mal eine Runde um (!) die HBs gefahren. Mein Schlauchboot hat zwar fast Spikes, aber trotz 29" zu wenig Tiefgang...


----------



## Sanz (9. Januar 2011)

Wir sind heute 2,5 h gefahren. Hervorragend war die Heide, 95% Schnee- und Eisfrei. Allerdings ist der Weg dahin mehr schlecht als recht. Breite Wege mit Forstfahrzeugverkehr meiden --> Eis! Ich denke nächsten Sa haben wir gute Bedingungen, also schon mal 11.00 vormerken.

Bis dann Andre


----------



## BBK (12. Januar 2011)

Moin Leute verkaufe leider wegen Hobby Aufgabe mein Radon Bike:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/radon-qlt-pro,-profi-bike,-vollgefederter-rahmen,-mountainbike/17764919

Vielleicht hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## Tracer (12. Januar 2011)

*Samstag (15.01.2011), 11 Uhr, kärntner hütte, mtb treffen*

werde am samtag meine erste tour des jahres unternehmen. tempo: langsam, zeit +/- 2,5std.

m.f.g
willy


----------



## Vinylfreak (12. Januar 2011)

Hi Willy,

erst einmal wünsche ich dir (euch) ein frohes neues Jahr! Ich hoffe, dass Alle heil durch gerutscht sind?! Ich hätte Lust ebenfalls mitzufahren. Mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter bis dahin entwickelt. Ich möchte keine vereisten Pisten mehr. Habe die Schn...ze davon voll. Meine diversen Knie- und Ellenbogenblessuren sind gerade verheilt. Cheers Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (14. Januar 2011)

hi1
sollte morgen früh noch regen, fällt die tour aus!


----------



## Sven7181 (15. Januar 2011)

Moin

ich bin raus, kein Lust auf ne Schlammschlacht euch viel Spaß


----------



## Jackass1987 (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich glaub ich tus mir an 

MfG Erik !


----------



## Sanz (15. Januar 2011)

Bis gleich!

Andre


----------



## hoedsch (15. Januar 2011)

Na das war doch heute eine tolle Tour. Die Bodenverhältnisse waren top, der Schlamm blieb völlig aus.
Willy, was war denn mit dir los? Ich habe dich heute nie vorne gesehen.


----------



## peterbe (15. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht es So aus? 12 Uhr KH.


----------



## peterbe (16. Januar 2011)

Ich bin nicht um 12 an der KH, ich mache eine Überlandfahrt. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## hoedsch (16. Januar 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht um 12 an der KH, ich mache eine Überlandfahrt. Euch viel Spaß.


Schade, wäre ja glatt mitgekommen.


----------



## peterbe (16. Januar 2011)

hättst dich mal eingetragen... hätt ich mich anders entschieden.


----------



## peterbe (16. Januar 2011)

x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (16. Januar 2011)

Da haben Clemens und ich sich doch noch nahe bei der KH getroffen, um über schöne trockene Trails zu fahren: Schulenburgs Eiche, Karlstein, Stufenwald zum Brunsberg, wo wir die wärmende Sonne genießen konnten:









Clemens ist dann über Buchholz nach Hause gefahren, ich über das Büsenbachtal und den Pferdekopf runter ins Moor über Langeloh Richtung Tostedt. Bei mir warens am Ende 58 km/740 Hm. War ne tolle Januar-Fahrt und macht Laune auf eine ausgedehnte Wilseder-Berg-Runde.


----------



## John Rico (16. Januar 2011)

Ich musste heute arbeiten und habe bei jedem Blick aus dem Fenster jeden beneidet, der heute mit dem Bike unterwegs war ...

Und Peter, wie ich sehe ist dein Fuhrpark wieder um ein Mitglied gewachsen. Gefällt mir (und erinnert mich mal wieder an den angedachten 29er Test). 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Tracer (17. Januar 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Na das war doch heute eine tolle Tour. Die Bodenverhältnisse waren top, der Schlamm blieb völlig aus.
> Willy, was war denn mit dir los? Ich habe dich heute nie vorne gesehen.




das tempo war mir zu schnell....


----------



## Baelko (19. Januar 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Da haben Clemens und ich sich doch noch nahe bei der KH getroffen, um über schöne trockene Trails zu fahren: Schulenburgs Eiche, Karlstein, Stufenwald zum Brunsberg, wo wir die wärmende Sonne genießen konnten:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/817111
> Clemens ist dann über Buchholz nach Hause gefahren, ich über das Büsenbachtal und den Pferdekopf runter ins Moor über Langeloh Richtung Tostedt. Bei mir warens am Ende 58 km/740 Hm. War ne tolle Januar-Fahrt und macht Laune auf eine ausgedehnte Wilseder-Berg-Runde.


....Wow, Jungs was ein langer Trip. Ich kann gern mal eine Heide Tour organisieren. Vielleicht ab Buchholz und an einem Sonntag? Klasse Niner!


----------



## tequesta (20. Januar 2011)

Das Wetter ist super. Die trails in den HaBe sind super. Ich hab richtig Bock zu fahren.  Nur leider hat mein Trainingspartner abgesagt... Hat jemand *heute abend* Bock auf einen *traillastigen niteride* in den HaBe? 2h-3h, 25-30km, niteride-Erfahrene. Mögliche Einstiegspunkte: Kärtner Hütte, Majestätische Aussicht, Kiesbarg. Bitte gerne melden!


----------



## Tracer (20. Januar 2011)

hi!
es sieht alles gut aus für eine tour am wochenende.
also dann
*samstag 22.01.2011, 11 uhr, kärntner hütte.*

tempo:
*LANGSAM!!!*

m.f.g
willy


----------



## Baelko (20. Januar 2011)

Willi, altes Haus.....dieses Wort in Rot von dir.... 

Habe übrigens bei Frau Figge in Usseln schon zwei Zimmer gebucht. Bike Festival ist dieses Jahr über Pfingsten. Bist du dieses Jahr auch in Willingen dabei?


----------



## pixelquantec (20. Januar 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> hi!
> es sieht alles gut aus für eine tour am wochenende.
> also dann
> *samstag 22.01.2011, 11 uhr, kärntner hütte.*
> ...


 
Da simmer dabai, da machmer mid.


----------



## Jackass1987 (21. Januar 2011)

ich werd mich auch mal wieder sehen lassen, wenns nicht regnen sollte. Bis jetzt sieht es ja aber ganz gut aus ...

MfG Erik !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (21. Januar 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> tempo:
> *LANGSAM!!!*





Bin leider nicht dabei,da Umzugshelfer(Krafttraining)bei meiner Schwester.....
Euch Happy Trails!

Lg

Nils


----------



## de_reu (21. Januar 2011)

bin auch dabei 

CU De


----------



## trmk3 (22. Januar 2011)

ich auch!


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (22. Januar 2011)

Ich auch!


----------



## Tracer (22. Januar 2011)

oha, dann werden wir heute eine zwei stellige gruppe sein!
aus erfahrung, kommen immer doppel so viele biker wie angemeldet!
ich freu mich!


----------



## de_reu (22. Januar 2011)

Kann leider doch nicht 8(



de_reu schrieb:


> bin auch dabei
> 
> CU De


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (22. Januar 2011)

obwohl heute die sonne sich nicht gezeigt hat, wars herlich!
hier die fotos des tages!


----------



## trmk3 (22. Januar 2011)

Unsere Tour als gpx.

Ich hoffe es funktioniert


----------



## g_mtb (23. Januar 2011)

trmk3 schrieb:


> Unsere Tour als gpx.
> 
> Ich hoffe es funktioniert


Danke!


----------



## Kono (23. Januar 2011)

Dist.=29km? Ungewöhnlich kurz für die Samstagsrunde.


----------



## pixelquantec (23. Januar 2011)

Deswegen hab ich heute nochmal 39km nachgelegt.


----------



## WhiteGiant (23. Januar 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich heute nochmal 39km nachgelegt.




Nicht schlecht  .Ich war heute mit Sebastian auch unterwegs ,bei einer Temp.von +3 und einen lockeren Durchschnitt von 13.5Km/h haben wir 32Km und 624Hm zusammen gekriegt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


Gruß
Arek


----------



## H.B (24. Januar 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich heute nochmal 39km nachgelegt.


Schön, daß ihr euren Spaß hattet ! Ich muß dagegen verletzungs-
bedingt noch bis März pausieren . 1 1/2 Monate habe schon hinter 
mir - 3 Monate ist'ne lange Zeit.

Dann gehabt's euch wohl und hoffentlich bis März.

Holger


----------



## pixelquantec (24. Januar 2011)

H.B schrieb:


> Schön, daß ihr euren Spaß hattet ! Ich muß dagegen verletzungs-
> bedingt noch bis März pausieren . 1 1/2 Monate habe schon hinter
> mir - 3 Monate ist'ne lange Zeit.
> 
> ...


 
Was ist den kaputt gegangen?


----------



## H.B (25. Januar 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Was ist den kaputt gegangen?


 
Kaputt ist eigentlich nichts, nur angegriffen. Z.Z. zwickt die Band-
scheibe in der Höhe vom L4 und dann sind da noch einige andere
typische Radfahrerkrankheiten.
Heiliung ist aber dennoch in Sicht. 

Na ja, das Alter eben.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## LowRider4711 (25. Januar 2011)

H.B schrieb:


> dann sind da noch einige andere
> typische Radfahrerkrankheiten.





H.B schrieb:


> Na ja, das Alter eben.



Die Krankheit kenn ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (25. Januar 2011)

H.B schrieb:


> Bandscheibe ...
> Na ja, das Alter eben.


Willkommen im Club.  Schon ein Fully ausgeguckt?


----------



## Tracer (25. Januar 2011)

H.B schrieb:


> Kaputt ist eigentlich nichts, nur angegriffen. Z.Z. zwickt die Band-
> scheibe in der Höhe vom L4 und dann sind da noch einige andere
> typische Radfahrerkrankheiten.
> Heiliung ist aber dennoch in Sicht.
> ...



hey jungs!
bandscheibe probleme sind "immer" statische haltungsprobleme und wer zusätzlich im beruf eine sitztätigkeit hat, sind die probleme programiert.
der schnellste weg zu beschwerde freiheit, sind kraft übungen am gerät!
jeder weiss heut zu tage, dass der jenige der sich einzeitig ernährt... probleme bekommt, und so ist es auch mit der bewegung!
wer sein innereschweihund überwinden kann,  holl sich für zu hause gezielte kräftigungs und dehnungsübungen beim psycho...oh sorry beim physiotherapeuth, ansont wünsche euch viel spass im fitnessstudio!


----------



## pixelquantec (25. Januar 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> hey jungs!
> bandscheibe probleme sind "immer" statische haltungsprobleme....


Würd ich so nicht stehen lassen. Trifft aber in sehr vielen Fällen zu. Hatte vor ein paar Jahren auch Rückenprobleme. Rein mechanisch war alles o.k.. Also Bauch- und Rückenmuskulatur gestärkt und seitdem ist alles paletti.

@Holger: Gute Besserung und bis März steht die Sonne auch wieder höher. Mit etwas Glück kann man da bei 20°C wieder kurz-kurz fahren.


----------



## Tracer (25. Januar 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Würd ich so nicht stehen lassen. Trifft aber in sehr vielen Fällen zu. Hatte vor ein paar Jahren auch Rückenprobleme. Rein mechanisch war alles o.k.. Also Bauch- und Rückenmuskulatur gestärkt und seitdem ist alles paletti.
> 
> @Holger: Gute Besserung und bis März steht die Sonne auch wieder höher. Mit etwas Glück kann man da bei 20°C wieder kurz-kurz fahren.



thorsten!
mechanisch könnte auf höhe der wirbelsäule alles ok sein, aber glaub mir, der körper sucht sich nicht ein schmerz weil er lust und bock hat, sondern weil etwas mit der statik nicht stimmt und warum die statik nicht stimmt könnten viele, viele unterschiedliche gründen sein.
stell dir vor wie ein gebäude der schief steht, wie das pisa turm, du hast zwei möglichkeit, abreissen oder das fundament und die tragwände verstärken. das gleiche passiert wenn du die bauch und rückenmuskulatur trainierst!

holger, gute besserung und bis bald im wald!


----------



## H.B (25. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank für Eure Anteilnahme und Typs zu schnelleren Genesung. Bin bereits in Physiobehandlung, Fango war herrlich.
Rückentraining mache ich auch bereits regelmäßig in meinem
kleinen Studio.
Alles wird gut !!!
Und vielleicht auch hoffentlich eher als März.

Holger


----------



## Tracer (26. Januar 2011)

am wochenende soll ganz tolles wetter sein!
also, dann sehen wir uns am 
*samstag (29.01) 11uhr, kärntner hütte*

bringt genug proviant mit, für eine ausgedehnte tour durch die schöne harburger bergen!


----------



## Sven7181 (26. Januar 2011)

für Samstag bin ich raus

aber ich bin auch fleißig dabei mein Gebäude zuverstärken


----------



## pixelquantec (26. Januar 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> .....bringt genug proviant mit, für eine ausgedehnte tour durch die schöne harburger bergen!


 
Hast Du was größeres vor?


----------



## Tracer (27. Januar 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Dist.=29km? Ungewöhnlich kurz für die Samstagsrunde.



die samstag runde soll wieder an alte zeiten knüpfen... also, ihr könnt euch auf eine +/-3std. tour einstellen bzw. 40-45km!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (27. Januar 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> die samstag runde soll wieder an alte zeiten knüpfen... also, ihr könnt euch auf eine +/-3std. tour einstellen bzw. 40-45km!


 
Klingt gut. Bin dabei.


----------



## Sanz (28. Januar 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> die samstag runde soll wieder an alte zeiten knüpfen... also, ihr könnt euch auf eine +/-3std. tour einstellen bzw. 40-45km!



Ich werde kommen.
Andre


----------



## Deleted 15311 (28. Januar 2011)

MoinMoin

Mensch Andre,das freut mich,dann komm ich auch....
Alte Zeiten,das hört sich verdammt gut an!
Wetterchen is ja endgeil,war heut auch schon unterwegs anner Geestkante,bester Boden&beste Bedingungen,endlich hat die Pause nen Ende(und vor allen Dingen die Umzugswut!)....

Grüße&bis Manjana

Nilsi


----------



## peterbe (28. Januar 2011)

Na, dann beteilige ich mich auch mal an der illustren Runde!


----------



## Vinylfreak (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo Holger, das mit dem Rücken kenne ich nur zu gut. War früher 25 Jahre Handwerker. Bandscheiben LW4/5 sind weg. Wenn der Nerv zwischen den Wirbelknochen zerrieben wird weiß man wenigstens das man (Mann) noch lebt. Ansonsten 2x Diclofenac 75mg und der Tag ist gerettet. Ist natürlich keine Dauerlösung. Gute Besserung!
Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen ebenfalls wieder fit genug bin. Cheers Andreas


----------



## trmk3 (29. Januar 2011)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (29. Januar 2011)

immer noch neblich, aber ich bin zu versichtlich, dass gleich wenn wir uns  am parkplatz treffen die sonne sich von seine beste seite seigt!
6 biker angemeldet, dann gehe ich davon das 12 biker am start sein werden..... bis gleich!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (29. Januar 2011)

Da ich euch ein ganz klein wenig vermisse, mache ich mich auch gleich mal auf den Weg...
Bis gleich!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (29. Januar 2011)

Ahhhh! 
Das waren mal wieder kräftezerrende 40 Minuten..
Meine nervenaufreibende Abfahrt die Kuhtrift hinunter mit atemberaubenden 2 (zwei) KmH, immer der Gefahr in's Auge blickend am Asphalt festzufrieren...
Dann die bewundernden Blicke der Autofahrer als ich mich den steilen Schotterhang an der Autobahn hinunterkämpfte, wohlwissend dass meine schlechtsitzende Frisur jederzeit durch einen sturzbedingten Mützenverlust der Öffentlichkeit preisgegeben werden könnte...
So krass war ich lange nicht mehr Unterwegs...

Naja, unten an der Autobahnbrücke wurde ich dann von meiner Freundin aufgesammelt. Der Gabel hat's dann beim Hochtragen im Treppenhaus den Rest gegeben.

Schade! War bestimmt noch'ne gute Runde...

Sven


----------



## peterbe (29. Januar 2011)

@ Hanswurschtl: Sei mal froh, dass du Helmverweigerer nicht auf dem Trail Kapeister gegangen bist..., Glück gehabt. 

Nun gut, die Samstagsler haben sich ja nach wenigen ein wenig nervaufreibenden Kilometern geteilt, nachdem Willy die Richtung bergan ja vorgegeben hatte, war unser Motto dann Klettern im Trail, so dass wir nach fast vier Stunden über Tierpark, Rosengarten, Wurzeltrail, Biest, Karle, Zeckentrail etc die 1000hm um 70 geknackt hatten und mit 46km zu sechst ziemlich durchgefroren zurück an der KH waren. Beste Bedingungen, tolle Gruppe, viel Spaß gehabt und jetzt schwere Beine...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (29. Januar 2011)

@Peter: Klar bin ich froh. Aber ich habe noch zu meiner Freundin auf der Rückfahrt im Auto gesagt: Mal sehen wer den ersten Spruch bzgl. meines "Alternativhelmes" (Mütze) in bezug auf den Gabeldefekt bringt...
Aber du kennst mich ja schon ein bisschen... 
Hauptsache Cannondale verklagt mich nicht wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung in bezug auf deren Lefty... (War bei mir eh ne Righty)

In bezug auf deinen Tourbericht kann ich ja nur sagen: Da habe ich ja FAST gar nichts verpasst...
...Hätte doch ich mein Fully noch...

Sven


----------



## Vinylfreak (30. Januar 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> @ Hanswurschtl: Sei mal froh, dass du Helmverweigerer nicht auf dem Trail Kapeister gegangen bist..., Glück gehabt.
> 
> Nun gut, die Samstagsler haben sich ja nach wenigen ein wenig nervaufreibenden Kilometern geteilt, nachdem Willy die Richtung bergan ja vorgegeben hatte, war unser Motto dann Klettern im Trail, so dass wir nach fast vier Stunden über Tierpark, Rosengarten, Wurzeltrail, Biest, Karle, Zeckentrail etc die 1000hm um 70 geknackt hatten und mit 46km zu sechst ziemlich durchgefroren zurück an der KH waren. Beste Bedingungen, tolle Gruppe, viel Spaß gehabt und jetzt schwere Beine...


Stimmt, absolut geile Runde! Sorry für meinen Kettenriss! Danke für die schnelle, unkomplizierte Reparatur und das einer ein Kettenglied dabei hatte! Werde nun auch so ein Tool besorgen, damit ich das mal selber reparieren kann. Gruß Andreas


----------



## Hanswurschtl (31. Januar 2011)

Helge, Felix, Andre: 
Ich habe endlich mal daran gedacht die zwei Fotos und Videos vom 18.12. zum Hochladen mit in's Büro nehmen. 
Hier der Link:
http://rapidshare.com/files/445457392/18-12-2010.rar
Gruß
Sven


----------



## pixelquantec (31. Januar 2011)

Vinylfreak schrieb:


> Stimmt, absolut geile Runde! Sorry für meinen Kettenriss! Danke für die schnelle, unkomplizierte Reparatur und das einer ein Kettenglied dabei hatte! Werde nun auch so ein Tool besorgen, damit ich das mal selber reparieren kann. Gruß Andreas


 
ein paar Cent und gefühlte null Gramm Gepäck:


----------



## Vinylfreak (1. Februar 2011)

Habe ich schon besorgt. Eine stabilere Kette und einen Kettennieter ebenfalls. Einen Kettenriss hatte ich bisher noch nie erlebt. Tja, man lernt halt nie aus. Ich muss meine Schalttechnik weiterhin verbessern.  Gruß Andreas


----------



## Sanz (1. Februar 2011)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Helge, Felix, Andre:
> Ich habe endlich mal daran gedacht die zwei Fotos und Videos vom 18.12. zum Hochladen mit in's Büro nehmen.
> Hier der Link:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/445457392/18-12-2010.rar
> ...



Hi Sven, schöne Videoqualität. Sowas brauche ich auch.

Danke!

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (2. Februar 2011)

Ahh nicht mehr da

Sven lad mal wieder hoch


----------



## pg_limited (3. Februar 2011)

Jungs, wie schaut es bei euch am kommenden Sonntag (06.02.2010) aus?

Ich brauch von meiner Diplomarbeit eine Pause und mein Bike mal wieder einen schönen Trail unterm Reifen.

Dachte so an Drei Stunden? Was sagt ihr?


----------



## pg_limited (3. Februar 2011)

meine natürlich 2011...


----------



## pixelquantec (3. Februar 2011)

Da ich Samstag vormittag arbeiten muß, würde ich auch am Sonntag fahren. So 11-12Uhr Start. Allerdings sol das Wetter nicht so toll werden.


----------



## Sven7181 (3. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe auf Sonne für Samstag


----------



## Deleted 15311 (4. Februar 2011)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf Sonne für Samstag



Moin Svenni

Ich auch,aber das wird wohl nix,da können wir lang hoffen....,da hilft nur beten:
http://www.wetteronline.de/deutsch.htm

Grüße

Nils


----------



## pg_limited (5. Februar 2011)

die wetteraussichten sind alles, nur nicht angenehm.

ich werde also morgen höchstens die trails in blankenese in anspruch nehmen. diese dann auch nur mit Laufschuhen.

hoffe auf wetterliche besserung...


----------



## pixelquantec (5. Februar 2011)

HaBe´s habe ich für morgen auch gestrichen.


----------



## Tracer (9. Februar 2011)

noch 2 tagen schuften und dann endlich wochenende und hoffentlich ohne regen!

dann wie gewohnt:
*samstag 12.02, 11 uhr an der kärntner hütte.*

also bis dann!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (10. Februar 2011)

Moin!

Ist jemand zufällig beim Marathon in Riva dabei? Ich hatte zwar mit der Extrema nach dem letzen Jahr abgeschlossen....


Robert


----------



## pixelquantec (11. Februar 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> noch 2 tagen schuften und dann endlich wochenende und hoffentlich ohne regen!
> 
> dann wie gewohnt:
> *samstag 12.02, 11 uhr an der kärntner hütte.*
> ...


 
Bin dabei.


----------



## Sven7181 (12. Februar 2011)

ist das kalt 

Naja bis gleich


----------



## Hanswurschtl (12. Februar 2011)

Wohin habt Ihr euch denn verpisst?
War aber'ne nette halbe Stunde!
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Tracer (17. Februar 2011)

hola amigos!
noch einen tag menschen zu recht biegen und dann endlich wochenende!
wetter: 4 1/2std sonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aber frostige -1 °C

dann sehen wir uns am
*Samstag 19.02, 11Uhr Kärntner Hütte*
m.f.g
willy


----------



## Hanswurschtl (17. Februar 2011)

Mal schauen was diesmal schiefgeht..
Die Quoten für einen weiteren Gabelbruch stehen, dank Stahl,  100 : 1
Die für einen weiteren Kettenklemmer mit anschließendem Gruppenverlust sind mit 2:1bedeutend niedriger angesetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (18. Februar 2011)

Ist jetzt noch langsam angesagt oder wieder schnell?


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (18. Februar 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> hola amigos!
> noch einen tag menschen zu recht biegen und dann endlich wochenende!
> wetter: 4 1/2std sonne
> 
> ...



So viel Sonnenschein? Ich glaub ja noch nicht so richtig dran.  Jedenfalls werde ich mich morgen auch mal wieder auf den Weg machen, ab durch den Alten Elbtunnel... hoffe, die Brücken auf der Südseite sind befahrbar! 
Und hoffe, mein kleiner Drahtesel macht mit. Der ist momentan von der Bremse bis zur Luftpumpe sehr überhol-bedürftig; ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon mal dafür.  Instandsetzung kann jedoch leider erst nächste Woche erfolgen.
Also mal schaun, wie weit es reicht!
Bis deeenn!


----------



## Tracer (18. Februar 2011)

bin heute ein paar kilometer durch rosengarten fahren. also, es lässt sich gut fahren, spikes brauch man noch nich in wald. ein reifen mit weniger luftdruck mach mehr sinn.

das tempo für morgen: wie immer langsam

renn.schnecke, brigst du deine kamara wieder mit?


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (18. Februar 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> renn.schnecke, brigst du deine kamara wieder mit?



Wenn Du die Sonne mitbringst?!  (Logo!)


----------



## tora (19. Februar 2011)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Jedenfalls werde ich mich morgen auch mal wieder auf den Weg machen, ab durch den Alten Elbtunnel... hoffe, die Brücken auf der Südseite sind befahrbar!



Ich habe gerade gehört, dass die Klappbrücke über den Reiherstieg (Neuhöfer Straße) immer noch gesperrt ist.

Also vom Alten Elbtunnel aus westlich fahren.
D.h. am Argentinien-Knoten durch den Fußgängertunnel unter den Gleisen durch und den Roßdamm entlang fahren, statt über Ernst-August-Schleuse und Reiherstieg-Hauptdeich.
Ist von dort aus eh die kürzere Strecke.

In der Hoffnung, dass Rethe- und Kattwyk-Brücke passierbar sind 

Gruß, Torsten


----------



## gnss (19. Februar 2011)

Die Hafenbehörde teilt eventuelle Sperrungen auf ihrer Seite mit: www.hamburg-port-authority.de/hafenverkehr.html


----------



## gnss (19. Februar 2011)

Es war super, trotz nichterscheinen der versprochenen Sonne.
33,5km mit 736hm in 2:37


----------



## Tracer (19. Februar 2011)

mir hat heute total viel spass gemacht. aber als ich vor der haustür war, war ich total kaputt.
zu neuen sind wir gestartet und sind richtung fischbeckerheide gefahren. ein trenga-de fahre hat sich aber früh verabschiedet....
der panzertrail, orgsamustrail, the beast und paul rothstein haben wir noch unter die breite stollen reifen genommen.
wer war dabei? the one, spezialized, canyon, 2x stevens, 3x liteville.
ok jungs und mädels, dann sehen wir uns nächstes wochenende
m.f.g
willy


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (19. Februar 2011)

tora schrieb:


> Also vom Alten Elbtunnel aus westlich fahren.
> D.h. am Argentinien-Knoten durch den Fußgängertunnel unter den Gleisen durch und den Roßdamm entlang fahren, statt über Ernst-August-Schleuse und Reiherstieg-Hauptdeich.
> Ist von dort aus eh die kürzere Strecke.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Infos!!  Aha, Argentinien-Knoten heißt das Teil also, interessant! 
Über die Ernst-August-Schleuse bin ich noch nicht gefahren, glaube ich. Muss ich mir mal für die nächste Gelegenheit merken.



gnss schrieb:


> Die Hafenbehörde teilt eventuelle Sperrungen auf ihrer Seite mit: www.hamburg-port-authority.de/hafenverkehr.html


Aah, danke für den Link zum Thema Hafen und Sperrung und Brücken in Hamburg! 
Stef, hattest Recht, next weekend ist die Rethehubbrücke gesperrt.



gnss schrieb:


> Es war super, trotz nichterscheinen der versprochenen Sonne.



Der Sonnenschein ist zumindest bei "meinem" Wetterbericht für heute auch ganz offiziell wieder abgesagt. Dafür scheintse denn ab morgen. 
Angesichts der "vergessenen" Sonne hatte ich meine Cam natürlich nicht dabei. hehe. Falls sich dennoch ein Foto wie durch Zauberhand in der Dunkelkammer entwickeln sollte, werd ichs Euch zeigen. 



Tracer schrieb:


> mir hat heute total viel spass gemacht. aber als ich vor der haustür war, war ich total kaputt.


Du hattest ja auch ganz offensichtlich das von Dir angekündigte Tempo vergessen. 



Tracer schrieb:


> der panzertrail, orgsamustrail, ... und paul rothstein haben wir noch unter die breite stollen reifen genommen.


Ach soo? Hab ich gar nicht "mitbekommen". 

War auf alle Fälle eine feine Runde - danke schön!! - mit neuen Eindrücken! Und der ein oder anderen Erkenntnis.  Und Rückwegbegleitung!  (nächstes Mal durch Grüne, juhu! ) 

Danke fürs Aufrufen und Guiden!!


----------



## hoedsch (20. Februar 2011)

Jop, war 'ne super Runde gestern.
Heute konnte ich nicht mehr fahren, denn das mit den 20 Kreuzchen hat so lange gedauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn.Schnecke (23. Februar 2011)

In Erinnerung an den 19.2.11


----------



## gnss (23. Februar 2011)

Es sieht so kalt aus wie es war. Sind die Actionfotos nichts geworden?


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (24. Februar 2011)

gnss schrieb:


> Es sieht so kalt aus wie es war. Sind die Actionfotos nichts geworden?


Leider nicht, dafür war es zu dunkel und ich hatte nicht "erzwungener Blitz" eingestellt. :/


----------



## Tracer (24. Februar 2011)

hola mi amigos!
ich wage mich zu schreiben, trotz schlechte prognose fürs wochenende!

*samstag (26.02); 11 uhr, kärntner hütte*

und bitte, bitte  himmelgot, kein regen


----------



## pixelquantec (24. Februar 2011)

Mal schauen. Meine Erkältung ist fast weg, aber bei Regen, Temperaturen knapp über Null und vermutlich Matsch fahre ich sicher nicht. Sonntag nachmittag soll es etwas besser werden.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (25. Februar 2011)

Moin!
Ich war in diesem Winter durch die zerstörten Trails einigermaßen genervt wodurch ich wieder mal ein paar nette Möglichkeiten gefunden habe abseits der Trails durch den Wald zu kommen. 
Allen die bock auf eine technisch sowie konditionell anspruchsvolle Runde haben und sich nicht vor Hochprozentigem (Gefälle) fürchten wollte ich für Sonntag 11 Uhr ein Treffen an der Buskehre Falkenbergsweg vorschlagen.
Es werden einige Kilometer durch's Unterholz zusammenkommen, d.h. unsichtbare überwachsene Baumstämme, Äste im Gesicht, ab und zu mal schieben (man kann alles auch bei Schnee fahren wird aber nicht immer Glück haben).
Um es kurz mit "HRG-Christophs" Worten zu sagen: Es wird eine Heinz-Sielmann-Gedenkrunde mit viel Spaß!
Also, wer ist dabei?
Gruß

Sven


----------



## peterbe (25. Februar 2011)

Ich bin zu 90 % dabei, aber wieso nicht KH? Und ein wenig später...


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (25. Februar 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> und bitte, bitte  himmelgot, kein regen



*Dir und Euch die Daumen drück!!!!* (Wetterbericht für die[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Station Hamburg-Veddel [/FONT] sieht momentan (!) zuversichtlich aus , für Buxtehude allerdings schon wieder nicht mehr so...)


----------



## Trailbiker66 (25. Februar 2011)

jemand am Sonntag gegen 13.00 Uhr für ne Runde,langsames Tempo, an der KH ? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (26. Februar 2011)

Moin Peter!
Mit dir habe ich auch fest gerechnet! 
Vom Falkenbergsweg aus ist man schneller im Unterholz als von der Kärntner Hütte. 
Ich habe mir gerade den Wetterbericht angesehen. Jetzt heißt es: heute besser als morgen..
Wenn du heute kannst würde ich das sonst vorziehen und wir starten mit den anderen um 11 an der KH und schauen mal wer noch mit ins Unterholz kommt.
Sag mal bescheid.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## H.B (26. Februar 2011)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> jemand am Sonntag gegen 13.00 Uhr für ne Runde,langsames Tempo, an der KH ?
> 
> Gruß Michael


 
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt würde ich gern mitfahren.
Aber wirklich langsam, da ich 3 Monate pausieren mußte.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## peterbe (26. Februar 2011)

@ hanswurst; Leider kann ich heute nicht, was dich nicht davon abhalten sollte, mit der 11 er Crew zu fahren. Das Unterholz rennt uns ja nicht weg... Morgen allerdings werde ich auf jedenfalls fahren, wenn es nicht aus Eimern schüttet. Euch heute viel Spaß.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (26. Februar 2011)

Dann bleiben wir bei morgen 11 Uhr.
Ist die Buskehre Falkenbergsweg denn ok für dich? Wir können uns sonst auch Wildpark schwarze Berge oben beim Torbogen treffen.


----------



## iRolls (26. Februar 2011)

H.B schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt würde ich gern mitfahren.
> Aber wirklich langsam, da ich 3 Monate pausieren mußte.
> 
> Gruß
> Holger



Jo, ich treffe mich mit 3 anderen Sonntag KH. Es sind auch zwei dabei, die langsam fahren wollen. 
CU
Roland


----------



## peterbe (26. Februar 2011)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Dann bleiben wir bei morgen 11 Uhr.
> Ist die Buskehre Falkenbergsweg denn ok für dich? Wir können uns sonst auch Wildpark schwarze Berge oben beim Torbogen treffen.



Hallo Sven, Delf und ich sind dabei! 11 Uhr Buskehre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (26. Februar 2011)

beim herrlichem sonnenschein sind wir heute um die 30 km gefahren.
es hat viel spass gemacht. danke klemmens fürs guiden!
bild des tages





das haben wir auch gefunden, ein draht zaun kurz vorm ende des holzfäller trail (+/-200m.)





mit folgendem hinweis





schade, denn dieser trail machte immer viel spass

ok, dann wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, sehen wir uns nächstes wochenende!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## Hanswurschtl (26. Februar 2011)

Ich war eben noch mit dem Einrad in Meyers Park. 
Ist ganz schön matschig auf den Wegen aber die lassen wir morgen ja eh aus.
Also morgen 11 Uhr an der Buskehre Falkenbergsweg steht, falls sich noch jemand anschließen will.


----------



## H.B (26. Februar 2011)

iRolls schrieb:


> Jo, ich treffe mich mit 3 anderen Sonntag KH. Es sind auch zwei dabei, die langsam fahren wollen.
> CU
> Roland


 
Bleibt es bei 13.00 Uhr KH oder eher ?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## hoedsch (26. Februar 2011)

Bei uns restlichen zwei waren es dann 40km als wir wieder an der KH eintrafen. Die Telefonnummer ist übrigens die von der Polizeiinspektion Neu Wulmstorf.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (26. Februar 2011)

MoinMoin

Typisch Deutschland!!
Stacheldraht,Schilder&Verbote..einfach nur zum:kotz:!!!
Gleich die Nr.zum an*******n und kriminalisieren mit drangehängt,das zeigt was fürn Geisteskind dahinter steckt!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch,ich dachte diese Spezies wäre längst ausgestorben,aber so kann man sich täuschen!
Hoffe ihr hattet trotzdem Spaß,der Himmelgott(Petrus)war ja gnädig heut....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## peterbe (27. Februar 2011)

Heute sind wir zu Dritt losgezogen, um einige neue Trails im Unterholz des Hasselbrak zu entdecken; was uns auch gelungen ist. So konnten wir einige der steilsten Hänge in den HBs erfahren, teils nicht immer erfolgreich









In fast drei Stunden blieben wir so in einem Areal von wenigen Fußballplätzen Größe, der Track sieht auch aus wie ein wüstes Strickmuster





Hat Spaß gemacht und das Gebiet hat einiges an Potenzial gewonnen.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (27. Februar 2011)

Hey Peter, Delf!
Hat mich echt gefreut, dass euch die Wege auch soviel Spaß gebracht haben!
Kannst du das Foto von dem Bach auch noch hochladen?
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Februar 2011)

Habt Ihr da oben echt noch Schnee?


----------



## hoedsch (28. Februar 2011)

Ja, aber nun liegt er in den letzten Zügen. Morgen Abend ist hoffentlich die letzte Runde mit Schnee.


----------



## iglg (1. März 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Heute sind wir zu Dritt losgezogen, um einige neue Trails im Unterholz des Hasselbrak zu entdecken; was uns auch gelungen ist. So konnten wir einige der steilsten Hänge in den HBs erfahren, teils nicht immer erfolgreich



Und das mit so einem interessanten, schicken Helm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (3. März 2011)

moin, moin!
wenn jemand lust hat am samstag eine lockere ausgedehnte runde durch die schönen harburger bergen zu drehen, dann komm am
*samstag 05.03, 11uhr an der kärntner hütte!*
m.f.g
willy


----------



## H.B (4. März 2011)

Ich bin dabei.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## pixelquantec (4. März 2011)

Da ich am Samstag die Schulbank drücke, werde ich am Sonntag fahren: 11Uhr Kärntner Hütte, lockeres Tempo, 3-4h.


----------



## Tracer (5. März 2011)

nun bin ich zu hause, ein wenig kauputt aber glücklich nach der heutige tour!
heute waren 2 neue gesichte mit dabei und  ins gesamt waren wir zu sechst unterwegs. mein tacho zeigte zu hause 55km mit +/-1000hm.
nun braucht meine cola dose nach der heutige schlampackung ein wenig wartung, denn der boden ist noch gefroren und das wasser sickert nur langsam. ins gesamt liegt noch in viele stellen ein mischmasch aus schnee und eis aber nicht umbedingt rutschig.
wenn jemand dem nächst im dem habes fährt, dem würde ich die mitnahme von  schutzbleche empfehlen.
ok, dann sehen wir uns vielleicht wie gewohnt nächstes samstag!
euch noch ein schönes wochenende!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## Hobb (5. März 2011)

moin!


----------



## H.B (5. März 2011)

Auch wenn es nur eine ruhige Runde war, so bin ich doch ziemlich kaputt. Aber eigentlich o.K. nach 3 monatiger Pause.

Anbei noch einmal 2 Fotos:





Ohne Schaltung und ohne Dämpfer und doch HB tauglich !






Gruß 
Holger


----------



## Tracer (10. März 2011)

am wochenende soll die temperatur den + zweistelligen bereich erreichen!
für die kurze hose ist es noch nicht so weit, aber die mütze unter dem helm bleibt zu hause!
also 
*samstag (12.03) 11uhr an der kärntner hütte
*
m.f.g
willy


----------



## H.B (11. März 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> am wochenende soll die temperatur den + zweistelligen bereich erreichen!
> für die kurze hose ist es noch nicht so weit, aber die mütze unter dem helm bleibt zu hause!
> also
> *samstag (12.03) 11uhr an der kärntner hütte*
> ...


----------



## Vinylfreak (11. März 2011)

5°C in Bayern und 5°C in Hamburg macht 2stellig, ist das damit gemeint? Lass mal morgen ne schnelle Runde bis 3,5 Stunden fahren. Die 4,5 Stunden von letzter Woche waren mir echt zulange. Dann kann ich noch mein Bike abduschen und HSV gucken gehen. Das wird eine Klatsche geben! Freue mich auf meine neuen Reifen: Maxxis Ardent 29x2,4". Bis später. Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trmk3 (11. März 2011)

Hallo,

nach super langer Abwesenheit aus verschiedensten Gründen  wollten Thomas und ich mal wieder mitfahren. Nur ne schnelle Runde wird für uns definitiv nichts sein. 
Also, wir starten mal mit und steigen entweder nach dem ersten Anstieg oder eben etwas später aus.

Gruß Arne


----------



## yako54 (12. März 2011)

Moin moin!

Bin heute auch wieder mit dabei

Bis nachher
Lars


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. März 2011)

MoinMoin

Ich auch mal wieder,freu mich!
Bis gleich....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Tracer (12. März 2011)

heute sind wir von der kärntner hütte mit mehr als 10 bikern bei 12 grad los gestartet.
nach dem wir uns zu erst in der haake und dann im eissendorfer forst (komplett verwüsstett) ausgetobt haben, haben wir uns in 2 gruppen geteilt, die sich am ende leider durch ein stürzt wieder gefunden haben. 
der verdacht nach einem schlüsselbein bruch war gross und wegen kreislauf probleme musste der biker mit einem retungswagen abgeholt werde.
von meiner seite gute besserung und ich hoffe wir sehen dich bald auf dem bike! 
am ende zeigte der tacho 52km und 900hm.
ok, dann wünsche euch noch ein schönes wochenende und vielleicht bis nächstes wochenende!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## Tracer (12. März 2011)

bild des tages






auf dem foto sieht es gar nicht steil aus


----------



## trmk3 (12. März 2011)

Auch von uns 

GUTE BESSERUNG!!!!!

Thomas und Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (13. März 2011)

MoinMoin

Das war ja ne etwas chaotische Runde heut(Also eigentlich nix neues und normal)!
Zu allererst aber mal alles gute Andreas,auf das du schnell wieder fit wirst und das es hoffentlich nicht so schlimm ist!!

Das Eissendorfer Forst ist ja kaum wiederzuerkennen,dank der Zerstörungswut einiger Menschen mit ihren Waldvernichtungsmaschinen!!Das hat,Nutzwald hin oder her,meiner Meinung nach nichts mehr mit vernünftiger und nachhaltiger Forstwirtschaft zu tun!!

Obwohl es trotzdem teilweise Spaß gemacht heut bei endlich ersten molligen Frühlingstemperaturen und mit vielen netten alten und neuen Gesichtern,bin ich der Meinung wir sollten ob der Gruppenstärke und der Leistungsunterschiede von vornherein eine Gruppenteilung vollziehen,wie wirs schon mal gemacht haben!
Dies ist nur ein konstruktiver Vorschlag meinerseits,ganz einfach vor dem Hintergrund,damit alle ihren Spaß haben und behalten,das ist das Wichtigste!
Die Schnelleren sind nicht unterfordert und die Langsameren nicht überfordert!Genießen sollens alle können!
Ich will niemanden auf den Schlips treten und für Unfrieden sorgen,im Gegenteil,aber es gibt einige(mich eingeschlossen)dies ähnlich sehen!
Ganz klar hab ich keine Lust und es nervt mich manchmal sogar,dauernd zu warten(Mal ist kein Ding und passieren kann auch mal was wie heut,was nu nicht die Regel ist,aber halt auch nicht ständig!)und dadurch einfach keinen Fahrrythmus entwickeln zu können!
Je größer die Gruppe umso unrythmischer und unübersichtlicher wird es,das liegt natürlich in der Natur der Sache,klar!
Aber ich denke,grundlegend sind die Leistungsunterschiede einfach zu groß,was für mich z.bspl.langsam ist,ist für jemanden,der einen anderen Fitneßstand hat immer noch zu schnell,so wird unnötig Druck auf alle Beteiligten erzeugt und der Spaß rückt in den Hintergrund,schade....
Hab schon versucht mich entsprechend anzupassen,aber es geht für mich einfach aus o.g.Gründen nicht!
Wir sollten es beim nächsten Aufruf und Treffen berücksichtigen,was denkt ihr?(Ich hoffe es melden sich auch die zu Wort dies genau so nervt und sehen wie ich,hab kein Bock als Depp dazustehen!)

Grüße&bis bald im Wald

Nils


----------



## Vinylfreak (13. März 2011)

Hallo Leute, erst einmal vielen Dank für Eure Genesungswünsche und Eure Unterstützung! Das Schlüsselbein ist sauber gebrochen. Ob das noch operiert werden muss, entscheidet sich erst Montag. Ansonsten alles ok. Tut mir Leid, dass ihr kalt geworden seid. Ich hoffe, dass das nicht noch Mal passiert. Ich ärgere mich, dass ich den Baum so unterschätzt habe. Echt blöde. Besonderen Dank an Felix und Willy! Insgesamt zeigt die Aktion, dass Ihr eine tolle Truppe seid und es Spaß macht bei Euch mitzufahren! Ich werde wohl Samstag noch nicht kommen. Hoffentlich verkümmern meine Muckies nicht gleich wieder auf Null. Grüße an Alle! Andreas
P.S. Meine neuen Maxxis Ardent 29x2,4" waren trotzdem der Hammer! Grip ohne Ende und tolles, sicheres Feeling bei 1.7 bar. Meine Bontrager XDS werde ich gleich entsorgen.


----------



## H.B (13. März 2011)

auf dem foto sieht es gar nicht steil aus[/quote]

Es ist doch steil:





Man kommt den Berg auch "anders" runter:





Gruß
Holger

PS.: Hallo Andreas,
       es freut mich, daß es Dir schon besser geht. 
       Beste Genesungswünsche aus Sülfeld.


----------



## flensbernd (13. März 2011)

Moin,

jemand um 13.00 an der Kärntner Hütte?

Gruss
Bernd


----------



## Deleted 15311 (13. März 2011)

Vinylfreak schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, erst einmal vielen Dank für Eure Genesungswünsche und Eure Unterstützung! Das Schlüsselbein ist sauber gebrochen. Ob das noch operiert werden muss, entscheidet sich erst Montag. Ansonsten alles ok. Tut mir Leid, dass ihr kalt geworden seid. Ich hoffe, dass das nicht noch Mal passiert. Ich ärgere mich, dass ich den Baum so unterschätzt habe. Echt blöde. Besonderen Dank an Felix und Willy! Insgesamt zeigt die Aktion, dass Ihr eine tolle Truppe seid und es Spaß macht bei Euch mitzufahren! Ich werde wohl Samstag noch nicht kommen. Hoffentlich verkümmern meine Muckies nicht gleich wieder auf Null. Grüße an Alle! Andreas
> P.S. Meine neuen Maxxis Ardent 29x2,4" waren trotzdem der Hammer! Grip ohne Ende und tolles, sicheres Feeling bei 1.7 bar. Meine Bontrager XDS werde ich gleich entsorgen.




Moin Andreas

Schön von dir zu hören,aber son S......,hatte gehofft,das es nicht so schlimm ist!
Ist es einmal durch oder mehrfach?
Von ner Op würd ich dir auf jeden Fall abraten!
Laß es lieber passiv behandeln mit nem Claviculagurt...dauert zwar etwas länger,aber du sparst dir die Risiken,die zusätzliche operative Eingriffe mit sich bringen!Gut,hängt davon ab wies gebrochen ist...
Bei mir wars mehrfach z.T.getrümmert und es wurde trotzdem passiv behandelt,hab nur noch nen kleinen Absatz als Erinnerung,der mich ganz und garnicht behindert!Die Trümmer haben sich aufgelöst mit der Zeit,der Rest wurde zurecht gezogen unter Schmerzen und ist sehr gut und ziemlich schnell wieder zusammengewachsen....ich mußt und sollte sogar alles bewegen wies nur irgendwie möglich war,so langs keine Schmerzen bereitete,damit die Muskeln und Sehnen nicht verkümmern und vor allen Dingen nicht versteifen!Dafür bekommst du später die Krankengymnystik/Reha....hätt nie gedacht,das die Muskeln und Sehnen so schnell versteifen ohne die gewohnten Bewegungen! 
Aber wenn du dir schon wieder Gedanken um deine Reifen machst,dann kanns ja nicht so schlimm sein(Oder du hast sehr gute Schmerzmittel?)!Die ersten 3 Tage sind normalerweise die Schlimmsten...

So weit kommt das noch,das du dich dafür auch noch entschuldigst,das kann jedem passieren!Ganz gleich ob schneller oder langsamer...
Ich denke,das es in der Samstagstruppe selbstverständlich ist,wenn jemand Hilfe braucht,das die auch da ist!
Da ist natürlich auch jegliches"Trainingsprogramm",bzw.irgend ein Schnitt vollkommen unwichtig,oder ob man wieder kalt wird oder so....

Grüße und weiterhin dir gute Besserung

Nils


----------



## Vinylfreak (13. März 2011)

Hallo Nils, vielen Dank für die guten Tipps. Ich bin auch gegen eine OP. Mal sehen, was mein Orthopäde noch zum Besten gibt. Brauche ja eine Krankmeldung. Die Tabletten sind schon nicht schlecht, die mir die echt leckere Ärztin nach 2,5 Stunden im Mariahilf gegeben hat. Hatte die ganze Zeit gefroren wie ein Rohrspatz in der Antarktis und konnte nichts dagegen machen. Der Schultergurt hilft auch sehr. Damit müsste es die nächsten Tage bestimmt besser werden. Ich wünsche Euch die nächsten Wochen viel Spaß beim Biken! Gruß Andreas


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (13. März 2011)

Hallo Andreas,

gute Besserung auch von mir! Hoffentlich kannst Du bald wieder aufs Rad!

Zu dem Thema von Nils "zwei Gruppen":
Ich bin auch für eine Gruppenteilung, zumal die langsameren bei starker Ermüdung meist auch alles riskieren, weil sie den Anschluss an die Wartenden nicht vergrößern wollen, und wenn sie dann angekommen sind, meist keine Pause, da die Schnelleren dann schon wieder abdüsen, das artet dann meist in eine Hetzerei aus. Jeder wird mit zunehmendem Training irgendwann konditionell besser, die Fahrtechnik ist Gott sei Dank bei beiden Gruppen sehr gut. Somit sollte man gleich bei Abfahrt am Treffpunkt festlegen, wer die erste und zweite Gruppe guiden kann. Vielleicht haben ja auch Schnellere Lust einmal langsam zu fahren, oder die langsameren werden zum Sommer mit zunehmenden Training besser, allerdings sollte die Gruppengröße bei circa 8 Personen bleiben, ansonsten wird es unüberschaubar.

Also bis zum nächsten Samstag,

Gruß
Doris


----------



## Sabo.g (13. März 2011)

Hallo Andreas,

du machst Sachen. Ich wünsche dir eine schnelle und schmerzfreie Genesung. Du  musste jetzt für Ersatz sorgen - schließlich muss doch ein 29´er durch die HaBe fahren. 

Zum Thema Gruppeneinteilung: 

Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Aufteilung in Gruppen (bei ausreichend großer Gruppenstärke) eine sehr Sinnvolle Sache.  Da ich aber weiß, wie schwierig es ist, im Voraus einer Tour die richtigen Gruppen zu bilden, habe ich folgenden Vorschlag: Die ersten 10 bis 15 Minuten sollten alle zusammen starten und ein gutes zügiges Tempo (kein Rennen) fahren.  Im Anschluss (am besten an einer Schlüsselstelle) sollte dann jeder wissen mit welcher Gruppe er mitfahren möchte/sollte. Wichtig ist nur, dass sich dann auch schnell zwei Guides für die jeweilige Gruppe finden. 

Werde mich demnächst auch mal wieder sehen lassen.
MFG Sabo


----------



## Egika (14. März 2011)

Moin zusammen!

Ihr scheint Euch ja alle schon zu kennen in dem Fred hier 
Bin zum Jahreswechsel aus Stuttgart nach Neumünster gezogen und noch auf der Suche nach schönen Spots.
War am Samstag mit meiner Freundin dann auch mal in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs. Abgesehen davon, daß ich das Gefühl hatte, der von mir ausgewählte GPS-Track (http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.59331.html) wäre größtenteils in der Gegenrichtung noch interessanter gewesen sind diese Hügel mal gar nicht soo schlecht ;-)

Kann es sein, daß wir (zu zweit) Eure Gruppe gesehen haben, als Ihr uns mit ziemlichem Tempo beim Ehestorfer Heuweg entgegen kamt? War noch ein Kind hinten mit dabei 

Bei den ganzen netten Auf-und-ab-Trails würde mich interessieren, ob es irgendwo auch etwas technischere Abfahrten gibt. Also evtl. mit der ein oder anderen engen Serpentine oder etwas verblockter oder etwas steiler? Halt nicht nur Tempobolzerei sondern auch mal was zum Spielen 
Irgendwo kam uns auch jemand mit Fullface auf nem Dirtbike entgegen - gibt's da evtl. auch ein paar Hügel zum Springen?

Da ich Gruppengrößen >4-5 eigentlich auch eher mühsam finde, wollte ich mal fragen, ob vielleicht ein Auskenner mal Lust hätte, mir ein paar schöne Spots zu zeigen?

Schönen Montag Euch allen und gute Besserung den Verletzten!
Egika


----------



## Vinylfreak (14. März 2011)

Hallo Doris und Sabo, vielen Dank für die aufbauenden Grüße. Den Vorschlag von Sabo finde ich auch gut. Meine Tagesform kann ich oft auch erst nach ein paar Kilometern feststellen. Oft fühle ich mich am Anfang sehr stark, baue dann schneller ab, als erwartet, manchmal entwickelt sich die Kraft und Ausdauer erst, wenn ich warm gefahren bin. Vielleicht geht es anderen Mitstreitern ähnlich? Auf jeden Fall sollte diese Diskussion nicht in einem Grabenkampf enden. Das Ziel sollte der gemeinsame Spaß für alle Teilnehmer sein. Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kanuto (14. März 2011)

Shit happens, Andreas! 
Auch von meiner Seite die besten Genesungswünsche und einen schnellen Heilungsverlauf.

Eine Gruppeneinteilung bei großen Teilnehmerzahlen > 10 würde ich begrüßen. Ob von Anfang an oder nach einer Warmfahrzeit ist egal.
Leider war ich zu passiv und habe die Teilung erst nach einer geraumen Weile vorgeschlagen.
Ich übernehme auch gerne das guiden, zwar bin ich nicht der "Superlocal", aber ne nette 3h-Runde ist immer drin und auch bei guiden kann man sich ja abwechseln 
Bis dahinne
kanuto


----------



## pixelquantec (14. März 2011)

Auch von mir gute Besserung. Jetzt wo die Temperaturen auch länger Touren zulassen sowas.....dann mal schnelle Genesung.

Mein Senf zur Gruppeneinteilung:
Ich hatte das ja im Herbst schon mal angefangen und bis auf kleine ironische "Spitzen" hat das eigentlich gut geklappt. Zumal bei manchmal 15-20 Bikern es die einzige Alternative ist, um etwas flüssig voranzukommen. Der Trainingshintergrund ist nunmal zu verschieden und dazu kommt noch, daß jeder mal ne Verletztung oder auch nur eine Erkältung hat und danach halt etwas lockerer fahren möchte oder muß. Gefährlich wird es dann, wenn man sich mit "Puls im Anschlag" berauf pedaliert und dann bergab nicht die nötige Kraft hat um kontrolliert zu fahren. Das ständige hoch und runter ist ja nunmal in den Habes normal und so ist man schnell mal an Grenze oder eben darüber. 
Auch kann man schlecht beschreiben, was nun "schnell" oder "etwas langsamer" ist. In der Vergangenheit sind gelegentlich "neue" Mitfahrer auch in der langsameren Gruppe völlig platt hinten raus gefallen.

In zwei Wochen bin ich auch wieder Samstag dabei und werde in/mit der etwas "leichteren" Gruppe fahren. 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Deleted 15311 (14. März 2011)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für eine Gruppenteilung, zumal die langsameren bei starker Ermüdung meist auch alles riskieren, weil sie den Anschluss an die Wartenden nicht vergrößern wollen, und wenn sie dann angekommen sind, meist keine Pause, da die Schnelleren dann schon wieder abdüsen, das artet dann meist in eine Hetzerei aus. Jeder wird mit zunehmendem Training irgendwann konditionell besser, die Fahrtechnik ist Gott sei Dank bei beiden Gruppen sehr gut. Somit sollte man gleich bei Abfahrt am Treffpunkt festlegen, wer die erste und zweite Gruppe guiden kann. Vielleicht haben ja auch Schnellere Lust einmal langsam zu fahren, oder die langsameren werden zum Sommer mit zunehmenden Training besser, allerdings sollte die Gruppengröße bei circa 8 Personen bleiben, ansonsten wird es unüberschaubar.
> 
> Also bis zum nächsten Samstag,
> 
> ...




WORD

Zusätzlich steigt dann auch das Unfallrisiko zunehmend mit der Abnahme an Spaß für alle Beteiligten....was natürlich nicht heißt,das die,die schneller/fitter sind davor geschützt sind!
Ich denke wir bekommen das schon geregelt untereinander,denn das miteinander stimmt ja und ich seh auch keine Gefahr von"Grabenkämpfen"!
Die Definition von schnell und langsam liegt halt bei jedem anders,was für mich entspannt ist,ist wie schon gesagt für jemand,der nicht ganz so fit ist vielleicht immer noch zu schnell.... 
Mir ist halt besonders wichtig,das alle ihren Spaß haben und behalten,außerdem die Bäume noch sehen vor lauter Wald...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Vinylfreak (15. März 2011)

Mir ist halt besonders wichtig,das alle ihren Spaß haben und behalten,außerdem die Bäume noch sehen vor lauter Wald
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...
Haha, danke Nils für den Hinweis, ich glaube ich hab mir jetzt auch die Stelle gemerkt wo der Baum lag...(Wer den Schaden hat...)
Gruß Andreas


----------



## radlwadl (15. März 2011)

hallo...
hab grad diesen fred gelesen und bekomme sehr große lust mal bei euch mit zu fahren. werd ab 1.4. in hamburg leben und suche möglichkeiten mein mountainbike für seine vorbestimmten zwecke weiter zu nutzen! bisher dachte ich rund um hamburg sei dies nicht möglich... ja ja ein typisches vorurteil eines blöden bayers ;-) aber es scheint doch was zu geben, was spaß macht! würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mich ab und an mal mitnehmen würdet und ich mich nicht ans straßen fahren gewöhnen müsste (auch wenn das eine sehr gute mgl. ist kondition zu machen, aber es geht nichts übers durch den wald pflügen!!!)
grüße johannes


----------



## Hanswurschtl (15. März 2011)

Hat denn morgen zufällig einer von den fitteren Zeit für eine locker-zügige 2 Std. Runde?
Ich muss Mittags gg. 12 starten.
1200 - 1230  treffen an der KH wäre also möglich.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Deleted 15311 (15. März 2011)

Vinylfreak schrieb:


> Mir ist halt besonders wichtig,das alle ihren Spaß haben und behalten,außerdem die Bäume noch sehen vor lauter Wald
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Andreas

So war das eigentlich nicht gemeint,das auf dich zu münzen,sondern eher wirklich allgemein gehalten für alle ...aber jetzt wo dus sagst fällts mir wie Schuppen vonne Augen...
Gibts irgendwo nen"In den Fettnapftret-Smiley"?

Grüße und die weiterhin gute Besserung!

Nils


----------



## Fouquet (17. März 2011)

Würde mich gern Samstag Euch anschließen,falls Ihr...........!!

MfG
Michael


----------



## Tracer (17. März 2011)

samstag 11 uhr an der kärntnet hütte

ziel ist soviel singletrails wie möglich aneinander zu reihen. es wird alles mitgenommen was geht. gefahren werden wohl so ca.45-50km bei etwa 1000hm. 
und bitte kein gemecker wie.... zu schnell, zu langsam, zu steil....
es wird aber keiner im wald zurück gelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (18. März 2011)

Moin Willy,
mir ist das alles zu schnell und zu steil. Da bleib ich doch auf dem Sofa...

Robert


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. März 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin Willy,
> mir ist das alles zu schnell und zu steil. Da bleib ich doch auf dem Sofa...
> 
> Robert





Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. März 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> samstag 11 uhr an der kärntnet hütte
> 
> ziel ist soviel singletrails wie möglich aneinander zu reihen. es wird alles mitgenommen was geht. gefahren werden wohl so ca.45-50km bei etwa 1000hm.
> und bitte kein gemecker wie.... zu schnell, zu langsam, zu steil....
> es wird aber keiner im wald zurück gelassen.




Moin

Das hört sich doch gut an und das Wetter soll auch passen,geil....
Werd dann mal wieder mein LV gassi führen!

Willy,aber so ist das Leben...für jeden siehts nun mal anders aus und das Recht dies zu äußern,gehört sowie ein wenig Ernst genommen zu werden hat denk ich jeder,oder?

Bis Morgen!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## kanuto (18. März 2011)

Yep,
bin auch dabei,
Gruß kanuto

PS: Fahre mit Fähre von Övelgönne(kurz nach 10.00) nach Finkenwerder. Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## Tracer (18. März 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Seh ich genau so,war ja bisher nicht das Problem odr?
> Hat doch immer gepasst...wer nicht mehr kann oder will,aus welchem Grund auch immer,ist ja auch egal,biegt halt früher ab,so wat?
> Letztendlich steht der Spaß im Vordergrund bei allem sportlichen Ehrgeiz!
> Neue Gesichter bringen auch immer neuen Schwung rein und machens unberechenbarer und interessanter,das ist das was das biken ausmacht find ich!Nichts ist schlimmer und langweiliger als Gleichförmigkeit,die Vielfalt zählt!
> ...



mein lieber freund... du kennst mich schon seit langen und weisst wie ich denke!
für "mich persönlich" ist es kein problem oben oder unten am berg zu warten und ein pause mehr oder weniger stört mich auch nicht! so hat man ein wenig zeit mit dem anderen zu plaudern.
wir sind jahre lang in bergedorf gefahren und da hats immer gut funktioniert.
das problem für mich ist eher mehr die anzahl der biker. es melden sich 4 aber kommen 14 und da entsteht diese harmonika effekt.
ich freue mich immer wieder neue und alte gesichter zu sehen. die woche ist für mich manchmal stressig genug, da will ich am samstag eher spass beim biken haben als in renntempo zu fahren.
wenn die zeit umstellung kommt und länger als 20uhr hell ist, dann können wir catsoft altem beitrag wieder zum leben erwecken (mittwochs trainings runde).
malschauen wie viele morgen kommen und wie die gruppen dynamik ist.
also dann bis morgen!
willy


----------



## Vinylfreak (18. März 2011)

Viel Spaß!
Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn.Schnecke (18. März 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin Willy,
> mir ist das alles zu schnell und zu steil. Da bleib ich doch auf dem Sofa...
> 
> Robert



Also ich würde morgen auch für ne Tour nach Escheburg rauskommen?!


----------



## Sven7181 (18. März 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> das problem für mich ist eher mehr die anzahl der biker. es melden sich 4 aber kommen 14 und da entsteht diese harmonika effekt.



Ich komme.



Tracer schrieb:


> ....neue und alte gesichter zu sehen



Und was mit den jungen Gesichtern, so wie ich eines habe ?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. März 2011)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Ich komme.
> 
> 
> 
> Und was mit den jungen Gesichtern, so wie ich eines habe ?





Moin Svenni,sehr schön...bis morje!

Ach,über 30 gibts keine jungen Gesichter mehr,da wiegt dann der Spruch"Man ist immer so alt oder jung wie man sich fühlt"mehr als doppelt....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## H.B (18. März 2011)

Ich bin morgen dabei.

Gruß
Holger

PS.: Andreas, gräme Dich nicht. Ich vertrete uns "Alten" Gesichtern.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. März 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> mein lieber freund... du kennst mich schon seit langen und weisst wie ich denke!
> für "mich persönlich" ist es kein problem oben oder unten am berg zu warten und ein pause mehr oder weniger stört mich auch nicht! so hat man ein wenig zeit mit dem anderen zu plaudern.
> wir sind jahre lang in bergedorf gefahren und da hats immer gut funktioniert.
> das problem für mich ist eher mehr die anzahl der biker. es melden sich 4 aber kommen 14 und da entsteht diese harmonika effekt.
> ...



@Willy

Du hast PN...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (18. März 2011)

Dabei!


----------



## Jackass1987 (18. März 2011)

Ich bin auch mal wieder dabei... 

PS : bis 30 hab ich noch bissl Zeit 

Gruß Erik


----------



## Sabo.g (18. März 2011)

Moin, ich werde morgen ebenfalls Andreas vertreten.   aber nicht auf 29 sondern auf 26 Zoll...

bis Morgen


----------



## flensbernd (19. März 2011)

Moin,
 also findet Samstag 11 Uhr KH jetzt ne Tour statt, richtig?

Bin dabei,

Gruss
Bernd


----------



## Sven7181 (19. März 2011)

flensbernd schrieb:


> Moin,
> also findet Samstag 11 Uhr KH jetzt ne Tour statt, richtig?
> 
> Bin dabei,
> ...



Moin

jo es wird gefahren, scheinbar ne große Gruppe.

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (19. März 2011)

oh ha.... es haben sich 8 biker gemeldet, dann werden es bestimmt um die 16 sein. 
hier in rosengaten ist es noch neblig und 3°C kühl aber die sonne fängt sich langsam durch zu kämpfen!
bis gleich!


----------



## Sanz (19. März 2011)

Hi, wir sind auch dabei.

Bis gleich
Andre


----------



## Deleted 15311 (19. März 2011)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hi, wir sind auch dabei.
> 
> Bis gleich
> Andre



Moin

Prima,ich freu mich....
Bis gleich!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## cudaja (19. März 2011)

Ich schlieÃ mich dem mal einfach anâ¦


----------



## cudaja (19. März 2011)

Jungs, das war herrliche. Hät nicht gedacht dass man in den Harburg Hills soviel Spaß haben kann.
Wenn Platz ist, bin ich nächstes WE wieder dabei! 

Gruß
Jakob


----------



## Tracer (19. März 2011)

18 biker waren heute an der kärntner hütte. vielen neue gesichter und erstaunlich 4 power frauen am start.






einer fehlt auf dem foto

schon beim start haben wir die gruppen geteilt. 

die action fotos sind leider nichts geworden....die handycamara war überfordert










am ende zeigte mein tacho 51km und 920hm.
die gruppen teilung war schon sinnvoll.... bein uns hats gut gepasst.
ok, dann bis nächsten sonntag!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## Sabo.g (19. März 2011)

Hallo, bei unserer Gruppe zeigt der Tacho ca. 880 Hm und 40 km. War eine richtig tolle Tour mit super Leuten und brilliantem Wetter. Im Anschluss haben es sich einige noch noch bei Mc D. schmecken lassen.

Bis die Tage
Sabo


----------



## Hanswurschtl (19. März 2011)

Nochmal zu morgen: 
Felix hat ja schon gesagt, dass er bock auf eine Runde hat, Helge stand noch zwischen eventuell und vielleicht und Andre macht es vom heutigen Alkoholkonsum abhängig.
Ich würde mal grob 11 Uhr an der Einfahrt zum Wildpark vorschlagen.
Zur Tour: 
Bis jetzt habe ich vor nach Neukloster zu fahren. Es gibt nette Möglichkeiten hinzukommen die alle locker gefahren werden können. Da locker auch immer eine Sache des Trainingsstandes ist und entsprechende Gruppenteilungen gerade "en vogue" sind, gilt das "locker" für diejenigen die einen mit Felix, Andre und Helge vergleichbaren Trainingsstand haben. 
Man kann aber auch mit geringerem Stand mitfahren. Wird dann halt anstrengender. 
Geplant sind ca. 60-70 KM, keine Pausen, ca. 3 Std. ab Wildpark. 
UND ANDRE: Ja, das entspricht sogar einem Schnitt von über 19 KmH dafür ist das Gelände auch um einiges leichter. Also keine Ausreden (bis auf den Alkohol natürlich...)!


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (19. März 2011)

Wirklich schicker Tag!  Danke an alle, especially an die Guides!  Hab heute zum Bespiel gesehen, dass selbst der Anfang noch so einige Varianten beinhaltet. 

Der wolkenlose Himmel nach dem Nebel am Morgen war eine auuusgezeichnete Zugabe.

18 Leute, wooow. Da lag die Schätzung ja gaaaar nicht so schlecht! 
Ich hab ja letztens Endes bei beiden Gruppen reingeschnuppert und hatte den Eindruck, dass die Geschwindigkeit entgegengesetzt der Ankündigung verlief (was jetzt kein Vorwurf oder jegliches in der Art sein soll, sondern einfach nur eine Feststellung, um vllt Entscheidungen bzgl der Gruppenwahl für die Zukunft zu vereinfachen.... oder so....), was, denk ich, an der Zusammensetzung der Gruppen lag. Na ja, aber Ihr macht das schon. 

Fotos: vielleicht ist sogar n Actionfoto gelungen. Muss ich mir nochmal genauer anschauen. Ansonsten gibts eben Standbilder.  Allerdings erst nächste Woche.

Willy, weißt Du (oder einer von jenem im Schlepptau ), wann Ihr wieder an der KH wart?

EDIT: Und nochmal dAnKe an kanuto für den Service des Zum-Wanderweg-Bringens aufm Rückweg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn.Schnecke (19. März 2011)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Nochmal zu morgen:



Ich muss das noch eroieren und außerdem den Hinweg checken (z.B. weil morgen ja die Rethehubbrücke gesperrt ist). 
Also: vielleicht, eventuell, möglicherweise bis morgen.


----------



## kanuto (19. März 2011)

Yep,
ich kann mich meinen VorschreiberInnen nur anschließen 
Passte alles.
Nächsten Samstag ist bei mir Arbeiten angesagt, bin also nicht dabei

Beste Grüße 
an alle 

kanuto

@ Renn.Schnecke: Ne pa problema, gern geschehen


----------



## Hanswurschtl (20. März 2011)

Heute 11 Uhr am Wildpark steht.


----------



## werneson (20. März 2011)

Fahre heute 11:00 Uhr ab Kärntner Hütte. Eher Traillastig, ca 2,5-3h mittleres Tempo.
Grüße Frank


----------



## de_reu (20. März 2011)

werneson schrieb:


> Fahre heute 11:00 Uhr ab Kärntner Hütte. Eher Traillastig, ca 2,5-3h mittleres Tempo.
> Grüße Frank



Würde heute so gegen 14:00 ab KH fahren wollen, jemand dabei?

Gruß De


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (20. März 2011)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Heute 11 Uhr am Wildpark steht.



Ich war 10 min zu spät dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (20. März 2011)

Hi!
Hättest du mal noch was gesagt.
Markus und Felix standen um 11 oben am Wildpark. Da wir mit niemandem mehr gerechnet haben sind wir fast sofort losgefahren.
Markus hatte nicht soviel Zeit, konnte aber noch das Highlight unserer Tour mitnehmen.
Die Strecke war etwas länger und doch recht Trail und HM lastig. Vom Wildpark aus waren es 73 Km mit 1000 Höhenmetern.
Bis auf zwei steile Anstiege war alles locker zu fahren.
Ich hoffe, dass du bei dem Wetter trotzdem noch eine nette Runde durch die Harburger Berge gemacht hast.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (20. März 2011)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Hi!
> Hättest du mal noch was gesagt.
> ...
> Markus hatte nicht soviel Zeit, konnte aber noch das Highlight unserer Tour mitnehmen.
> ...



Ich hatte am Morgen zwar sogar noch den Rechner an, aber ich musste ja los, um nicht zu spät zu kommen.  :/ Und deswegen hab ich nix geschrieben bzw. hätte ja auch sein können, dass ich 20 min später komm und denn hätte ich ein gaaaanz doll schlechtes Gewissen gehabt... besonders, wo Markus doch nicht so viel Zeit hatte, wars schon gut, dass Ihr nit gewartet habt!

Was war denn das Highlight?

Und tatsächlich hab ich ne nette Runde in den HaBes erlebt, obwohl ganz allein unterwegs. Da sag ich doch danke an Willy, Felix und kanuto.  Hab nämlich durch unsere Runde gestern heute auch Spaß haben können. 

Hab sogar n bissl Trailpflege betrieben: hatte doch glatt jemand auf nen Trail ordentlich Gehölz gestapelt. Mountis ecken wohl (auch) in den HaBes an?!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (20. März 2011)

Ah! Sehr gut! Wenn jeder mal'n Putzfimmel bekommt (meiner zusammen mit Sven "Jon Rico" ist schon ein halbes Jahr her) sehen die Trails bald wieder wie geleckt aus!

Das Highlight ist ein kurzer sehr steiler Hang westlich von Wulmstorf den ich letztes Jahr mit ein wenig Glück und sehr viel Neugier entdeckt habe. 
Eine Fotodatei des Hangs namens "Pferdehang 2"* existiert auch allerdings weigert sich mein Laptop Dateien hochzuladen.
Man erkennt auf dem Bild aber eh nur ein paar Bäume vor einer Wand... 

Ich fand's gut, dass alle sich runtergetraut haben!
Sogar Markus der trotz Gewichtsproblemen, profilneutralen Mänteln und Müdigkeit aufgrund eines nächtlichen Anfalls von seniler Bettflucht (he , he..) erst einen anderen Weg nehmen wollte, aber als Felix dann auch runterschlidderte... ja, da war ihm der Stolz wichtiger als der fast sichere Tod!

*Wer den Pferdehang kennt hat eine ungefähre Vorstellung bzgl. der Steilheit.


----------



## litefreak (20. März 2011)

Moin Hamburger,

mögt ihr bei euerer nächsten WE Tour den ein oder anderen Lübecker mit nehmen? Würde gerne auch ein paar Höhenmeter sammeln


----------



## H.B (21. März 2011)

Moin,

wollte Dienstag (22.3.11) in den HaBe's fahren.
Starte 11.00 Uhr KH, lockeres Tempo - ca. 3 Stunden.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## werneson (21. März 2011)

H.B schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wollte Dienstag (22.3.11) in den HaBe's fahren.
> Starte 11.00 Uhr KH, lockeres Tempo - ca. 3 Stunden.
> ...



Hallo Holger!
Passt mir gut in den Kram. Bin morgen dann 11:00 Uhr an der KH.

Gruß Frank


----------



## H.B (21. März 2011)

Super !

Bis dann
Holger


----------



## litefreak (22. März 2011)

Hat jemand von euch von der letzten Tour einen GPS-Aufzeichnung?


----------



## Sabo.g (22. März 2011)

Ich hab die Aufzeichnung von Samstag (Gruppe die zuerst am Flugplatz war) - Falls du diese Tour meinst könnte ich sie dir schicken.

MFG Sabo


----------



## litefreak (22. März 2011)

Danke Sabo, hast PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kpt.Chaos (22. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab euren Fred hier immer mal wieder verfolgt.. und hätte Lust mal mit euch die harburger Berge kennen zu lernen..

Ich fahre seit ca 20 Jahren Mtb, bin jedoch derzeit (Unfallfolgen) weit von der vokabel "Fit" entfernt...

Derzeit ist bei mir nach ca 25-30km schicht im Schacht...

Seht Ihr da ne Chance für mich...?

Bzw.. was kann ich tun um mit euch mal ne Runde zu biken...?

gruss aus Rahlstedt

Stefan

Ps. ebenfalls chick währe wenn jemand Bock hätte mich mal auf eine ca max 2std tour mitzunehmen damit ich was zum trainieren finde...
Dafür schau ich denn auch das ich rasch wieder fit werde um euch zu ärgern...


----------



## H.B (23. März 2011)

Hallo Stefan,
auch ich konnte verletzungsbedingt 3 Monate nicht trainieren und muß mich wieder an die alte Form herankämpfen.
Z.Z habe ich Urlaub und kann jetzt schon einmal meine Fitness
tagsüber verbessern. Ansonsten ab nächster Woche hat man
die Möglichkeit auch nach der Arbeit im Hellen in den HaBe's
zu fahren (Sommerzeit). 
Vielleicht können wir da gemeinsam unsere Kondition stärken.
Meine HaBe-Ortskenntnisse sind zwar noch ein wenig begrenzt
aber für eine 2 - 3 Stunden Tour reichen diese allemal.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## .hannes. (23. März 2011)

ahoi!

sowas ähnliches suche ich auch 
muss dazu aber erwähnen das ich absoluter anfänger (also fahrrad fahren an sich kann ich natürlich schon lange!) bin und eher durch zufall zum mountain bike gekommen bin aber jetzt absolut begeistert und infiziert.
ich habe mein bike erst seit ein paar monaten und fahre seit ein paar wochen am wochenende die radwege an der elbe von der city nach blankenese/wedel um erstmal überhaupt ein gefühl für das bike zu bekommen.
vorher war ich gänzlich unsportlich und ich brauche sicher noch bis zum sommer um erstmal eine gewisse grundkondition aufzubauen.
dann möchte ich natürlich auch mal in die berühmten harburger berge, über die ich hier schon so viel gelesen habe um mein bike auch endlich mal in der "wildnis" zu testen.
20-30 km sollten aber auch bei mir schon drin sein...


----------



## pixelquantec (23. März 2011)

.hannes. schrieb:


> ....ich habe mein bike erst seit ein paar monaten und fahre seit ein paar wochen am wochenende die radwege an der elbe von der city nach blankenese/wedel um erstmal überhaupt ein gefühl für das bike zu bekommen......


 
Wenn Du Richtung Wedel fährst, dann einfach mal rechts abbiegen: Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten um auch ein wenig das Gefühl für "bergauf" zu bekommen. Falkenstein, Waseberg....

Ansonsten einfach mal mitfahren. Es gibt immer die Möglichkeit auszusteigen und es sind immer Leute dabei, die dir den einfachsten Weg zur Kärntener Hütte erklären können.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Sabo.g (23. März 2011)

Hallo, ich habe gerade den letzten Beitrag gelesen und mahne ein wenig zur Vorsicht. 

Jederzeit auszusteigen ist zwar problemlos möglich, doch mitten in den Harburger Bergen sich von einer Gruppe zu trennen, dass zieht ein kleines Suchspiel zum Ausgangsort nach sich. Ich spreche da aus persönlichen Erfahrungen (wer dort noch nicht oft war findet sich halt nicht so einfach zurecht).

ACHTUNG: Nicht als Ausladung zu deuten sondern nur ein Denkanstoß.

MFG Sabo


----------



## .hannes. (24. März 2011)

Guten Morgen, 

danke für den Tipp, über den Waseberg hab ich hier im Forum auch schon gelesen aber nie den Bereich erkundet. Das werde ich beim nächsten mal nachholen.
Sabo, du hast wahrscheinlich recht. Erst gestern habe ich wieder gemerkt wie ich ordentlich aus der Puste bin wenn ich mich die steilen Wege in den Parks entlang der Elbe hoch quäle.
Ich brauche einfach noch ein paar Wochen/Monate training und auch dringend noch etwas Ausrüstung und neue Pedalen. Bringt ja nix wenn ich nach der ersten Viertelstunde in den Harburger Bergen reif für das Sauerstoffzelt bin 
Wenn ich glaube fit genug zu sein melde ich mich nochmal oder komme am Wochenende einfach zur Kärntner Hütte!

Gruß Hannes


----------



## John Rico (24. März 2011)

Kleiner Tipp für (Wieder-)Einsteiger:
Es gibt bei Facebook eine MTB-Gruppe (ich glaube "MTB Harburger Berge"), die es etwas ruhiger angehen läßt. Also vielleicht erst einmal dort vorbeischauen und wenn das gut klappt, sollte man auch hier mitkommen.

Das soll ebenfalls keinen ausgrenzen / Angst machen, aber die Runde hat halt einen gewissen Leistungsstand, mit dem man als Änfänger bzw. ohne kondition wahrscheinlich nicht mithalten kann.


----------



## hhninja81 (24. März 2011)

.hannes. schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> danke für den Tipp, über den Waseberg hab ich hier im Forum auch schon gelesen aber nie den Bereich erkundet. Das werde ich beim nächsten mal nachholen.
> Sabo, du hast wahrscheinlich recht. Erst gestern habe ich wieder gemerkt wie ich ordentlich aus der Puste bin wenn ich mich die steilen Wege in den Parks entlang der Elbe hoch quäle.
> ...



Moin Hannes,
ich hätte große Lust ein paar "Trainingsrunden" an den Elbhängen mitzufahren. Aufgrund einer Krankheit und Materialproblemen bin ich seit Sep 2010 nicht mehr richtig gefahren und traue mich auch nicht mit einer Gruppe in die HABE´s... 
Alleine und ohne Navi hab ich es auch schon probiert, keine gute Idee! Obwohl ich einen sehr guten Orientierungssinn habe, habe ich mich komplett verfahren. Mit ´nem Navi ist es zwar besser aber zu zweit oder in einer Gruppe, bringt es einfach mehr Spaß.
Mein neuer Rahmen kommt hoffentlich demnächst und dann würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen. Evtl. können wir unser "Konditionsproblem" schnell aufarbeiten und uns der Gruppe anschließen.
Gruß Marcus


----------



## Kpt.Chaos (24. März 2011)

Hey das klappt doch prima hier 

gestern hab ich meine Pionierrunde in den Habe´s gedreht und hatte voll spass dabei...
Die Kärntner Hütte wiederzufinden war eigentlich recht leicht da sie den Fussgängern meist bekannt ist.

Im grossen und ganzen gehts mir genau wie euch beiden HHninja81 und Hannes 

Vieleicht habt Ihr beiden ja mal Bock auf eine nette Versehrtenrunde ehe man sich denn irgendwann einer routinierteren Gruppe nähert.

Denn ja... auch das habe ich gemerkt ich dachte eigentlich ich wär schon fitter... hehehe bin ich aber noch nich...

ich schreib euch mal ne PN...
gruss
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dantethr (24. März 2011)

Hallo Hamburger-Biker, bin am Di. beruflich in HH und nehme mein Bike, um in den Harburger Bergen zu fahren. Wer hat Lust und Zeit mir die Trail zu zeigen? Trails sind mir eigentlich lieber, als Waldautobahn. Zeitlich wär Start zwischen 9 und 14 Uhr gut.
Ach so, sonst fahre ich im Harz und Umgebung - würde also auch mal zu einer Harztour einladen.

LG Thor


----------



## Baelko (24. März 2011)

Moin, am 30. April/1. Mai wollen wir in Goslar die Harz Saison eröffnen. Am Samstag und Sonntag bieten wir geführte Touren im Harz an. Anschließend Bratwurst essen & Bier trinken. http://www.schaltgeist.de/harzcamp/  Gruß, der Carsten


----------



## Tracer (24. März 2011)

moin, moin!
jetzt ist es fast wieder soweit
samstag (26.03) 11 uhr an der kärntner hütte!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## pixelquantec (24. März 2011)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Hallo Hamburger-Biker, bin am Di. beruflich in HH und nehme mein Bike, um in den Harburger Bergen zu fahren. Wer hat Lust und Zeit mir die Trail zu zeigen? Trails sind mir eigentlich lieber, als Waldautobahn. Zeitlich wär Start zwischen 9 und 14 Uhr gut.
> Ach so, sonst fahre ich im Harz und Umgebung - würde also auch mal zu einer Harztour einladen.
> 
> LG Thor


Mitten am Tag unter der Woche? Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere Student etwas Zeit.



Baelko schrieb:


> Moin, am 30. April/1. Mai wollen wir in Goslar die Harz Saison eröffnen. Am Samstag und Sonntag bieten wir geführte Touren im Harz an. Anschließend Bratwurst essen & Bier trinken. http://www.schaltgeist.de/harzcamp/ Gruß, der Carsten


Klingt interessant.



Tracer schrieb:


> moin, moin!
> jetzt ist es fast wieder soweit
> samstag (26.03) 11 uhr an der kärntner hütte!
> m.f.g
> willy


Bin mal wieder dabei. Der Wetterbericht für Samstag sieht ja lustig aus.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Deleted 15311 (25. März 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Mitten am Tag unter der Woche? Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere Student etwas Zeit.



 Und?Es gibt auch noch andere,die tatsächlich noch nen anderes Leben haben als das tagtägliche von 9to5,nämlich das hinter dem Tellerrand!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Baelko (25. März 2011)

Moin Nils, hast du die Einladung zum Harz Camp gesehen? Ich hoffe du bist dabei, kann dir auch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten. 

Willi hat es ignoriert, denke er fährt eh nur zum Harzcup Rennen. Andre/Silvi's mail habe ich nicht. Joachim ist informiert. Marcell ist beim Bike Festival am Gardasee. Heather kommt evtl. mit. Melde dich mal.

Alle anderen Hamburger können sich auch gern melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn.Schnecke (25. März 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> moin, moin!
> jetzt ist es fast wieder soweit
> samstag (26.03) 11 uhr an der kärntner hütte!
> m.f.g
> willy



Wetter fürs WE sieht ja wirklich sonnenscheinlich dufte aus!  Aber bevor es soweit ist, hier mal noch eine Erinnerung an das letzte WE:






*Harburger Berge von außen: Der Nebel geht, die Wolken lösen sich allmählich auf, die Berge rücken sich langsam ins recht Licht.






Hier mein Blick, als ich in der Reihe des Gruppenfotos steh: Frauen links, Frau rechts... und in der Mitte (also vor uns) was? Willy. Ja, nee, das Pferd war auf dem Parkplatz natürlich noch nicht dabei.  *




*
Hier stürmt Willy zum Pferdeshooting.





Hinterher!





Alle noch da? (Blick nach hinten während der Fahrt)





Und runter. (Ja, es ist unscharf...





... So siehts in scharf aus.)





Und runter!





(Gar nicht so einfach mit diesen Actionfotos bei der Geschwindigkeit. )





Und ru... uiuiuiuiuiui





Jawolll! 





Wo ist Willy denn jetzt schon wieder? Und wo ist Trail geblieben??





Sackausverkauf?





Ist hier irgendjemand?





Ah, hier ist jemand!  Nackte Waden, Mann, Mann! 





Trennung in der Heide.





Was freut Ihr Euch denn so? Ach so, weils jetzt nach Hause geht, alles klar.  

*Durch meine "Alleinfahrt" am Sonntag hab ich mir doch glatt die Illusion genommen, dass wir bei der Runde die meiste Zeit sozusagen iiirgendwo im tiefen Wald sind: Ich musste regelrecht aufpassen, dass ich nicht aus dem duuuuften Wald mit den tollen Trails rausrutsche und wieder in bebautem Gelände steh. Na ja, hab so einiges gelernt, würd ich sagen.* 

*Wünsch Euch ein prima Kurbel-Wochenende! 
Bis zum nächsten Mal!* 
*


----------



## cudaja (25. März 2011)

Bin Morgen  auch wieder dabei!

Gruß
Jakob


----------



## kanuto (25. März 2011)

Yep,

das sind ja tolle Fotos. Wann hast Du die denn gemacht

Beste Grüße


----------



## Dantethr (25. März 2011)

Hi, tolle Bilder - gibt es zu dieser Tour auch GPS-Daten?
Wenn ich Di. solo biken muß, dann weiß ich wenigstens wo der Trail ist...


----------



## tequesta (25. März 2011)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Hi, tolle Bilder - gibt es zu dieser Tour auch GPS-Daten?
> Wenn ich Di. solo biken muß, dann weiß ich wenigstens wo der Trail ist...



Hast PN...


----------



## litefreak (25. März 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> moin, moin!
> jetzt ist es fast wieder soweit
> samstag (26.03) 11 uhr an der kärntner hütte!
> m.f.g
> willy



Ich und noch ein Lübecker sind morgen auch dabei


----------



## hhninja81 (25. März 2011)

tequesta schrieb:


> Hast PN...



So'ne PN hätte ich auch gerne..... 

Coole Bilder!


----------



## tequesta (25. März 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> So'ne PN hätte ich auch gerne.....
> Coole Bilder!



PN bezieht sich nicht auf GPS Daten, sondern aufs Fahren am Dienstag.


----------



## hhninja81 (25. März 2011)

tequesta schrieb:


> PN bezieht sich nicht auf GPS Daten, sondern aufs Fahren am Dienstag.


OK.... schade! Ist denn jemand dabei, der die GPS-Daten öffentlich macht?


----------



## Dantethr (25. März 2011)

Hi tequesta,
ist die KH als Treffpunkt i.O.? 
Dann kann ich mit dem Bike vom Hotel starten, denn den Weg kenne ich schon. 
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (25. März 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> OK.... schade! Ist denn jemand dabei, der die GPS-Daten öffentlich macht?



Da ein verlinken nicht klappt: Du musst dir nur mal die Anhänge dieses und des ersten DOD Threads angucken (im Noddeutschland Forum auf die Büroklammen hinter dem Threadnamen klicken. Dort findest du ca. 10 GPS Tracks.


----------



## litefreak (25. März 2011)

Welches Plätzchen in der nähe der "Kärntner Hütte" würdet ihr für das abstellen des Autos empfehlen?


----------



## hhninja81 (25. März 2011)

John Rico schrieb:


> Da ein verlinken nicht klappt: Du musst dir nur mal die Anhänge dieses und des ersten DOD Threads angucken (im Noddeutschland Forum auf die Büroklammen hinter dem Threadnamen klicken. Dort findest du ca. 10 GPS Tracks.



Danke schön, wieder was gelernt.....


----------



## Dantethr (25. März 2011)

Einige pics der Harzgruppe


----------



## litefreak (25. März 2011)

@Dantethr: minimal größer als Thumbnailgröße wäre super


----------



## Dantethr (25. März 2011)

... hast recht - muß mal die Externe suchen! Da sind sie auch in der passenden Auflösung drauf


----------



## tequesta (25. März 2011)

Hat jemand die Koordinaten vom Hülsenberg in irgendeiner Form und mag sie mir senden?

(Auf meiner gestrigen Expedition hatte ich mindestens auf dem Gannaberg ein leuchtendes Neonschild mit einem Pfeil zum Hülsenberg erwartet. Dem war aber leider nicht so. Da es zeitlich knapp wurde, musste ich die Suche abbrechen.)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## gnss (25. März 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> Welches Plätzchen in der nähe der "Kärntner Hütte" würdet ihr für das abstellen des Autos empfehlen?


Direkt davor.


----------



## Kpt.Chaos (25. März 2011)

@ H.B (Holger)

vielen Dank mein bester für die heutige Fahrt durch die Habe´s.

Das war total klasse und somit hab ich nu jede Menge Trainingswege.

Danke & keep on rocking...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B (25. März 2011)

=>"vielen Dank mein bester für die heutige Fahrt durch die Habe´s.

Das war total klasse und somit hab ich nu jede Menge Trainingswege."

Gern geschehen. Beim nächsten Mal geht's in die
Fischbeker Heide.

Hallo Willy,
bin morgen auch um 11.00 Uhr KH.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Tracer (25. März 2011)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Hallo Hamburger-Biker, bin am Di. beruflich in HH und nehme mein Bike, um in den Harburger Bergen zu fahren. Wer hat Lust und Zeit mir die Trail zu zeigen? Trails sind mir eigentlich lieber, als Waldautobahn. Zeitlich wär Start zwischen 9 und 14 Uhr gut.
> Ach so, sonst fahre ich im Harz und Umgebung - würde also auch mal zu einer Harztour einladen.
> 
> LG Thor



hi thor!
ich werde am di. eine kleine runde durch die habes fahren.
treffpunkt wäre um 9uhr (fahrfertig) am Karlstein-Parkplatz an der Rosengartenstrasse und hätte max. zeit bis 11:30.
fallst du lust hast, sag bescheid!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## Deleted 15311 (25. März 2011)

[email protected]

*@Renn.Schnecke:*Hey,sehr geile Pics vom letzten Wo-ende,ich glaub du solltest jedesmal fest gebucht als unsere Fotografin dabei sein...das sind sehr schöne Erinnerungen,auch wenns mir an dem Tag nicht so gut ging und ich das Feld ständig von hinten aufrollen mußte!So seh ich also von hinten aus,hmmm,da geht Figurtechnisch aber noch was...aber glaub das sind eh nur die Klamotten!Morgen dabei?
*@Baelko/Carsten:*Klar doch altes Haus,hab ich bekommen!Herzlichen Dank dir für die Einladung!Schick dir noch ne PN.....
*@Willy:*Bin morgen dabei(Wenns nicht pieselt)!
*@Andreas:*Was macht dein Schlüsselbein?Op or not Op?Wünsch dir weiterhin gute und schnelle Besserung....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Egika (25. März 2011)

wer fährt denn da von Euch das Yeti????


----------



## Tracer (26. März 2011)

was für eine überraschung! hier in rosengarten scheint die sonne. es ist noch ein wenig frisch (1.8°C) 
also, bis gleich!
willy

Egika: das yeti wird von eine power amerikanerin gefahren!


----------



## litefreak (26. März 2011)

Die Lübecker kommen doch nicht, mich hat eine Grippe erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (26. März 2011)

Egika schrieb:


> wer fährt denn da von Euch das Yeti????


.....sie hat auch einen Namen.....Heather


----------



## Dantethr (26. März 2011)

Hi Willy,
fahre mit tequesta am Di etwas später dafür nach hinten offen.
Aber danke für dein Angebot und vielleicht sieht man sich ja!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (26. März 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> was für eine überraschung! hier in rosengarten scheint die sonne. es ist noch ein wenig frisch (1.8°C)
> also, bis gleich!
> willy
> 
> Egika: das yeti wird von eine power amerikanerin gefahren!




Moin

...und was für eine,wow!!Heut wird sie uns auch wieder zeigen wos längs geht....

Hier in Bergedorf auch,bin genauso überrascht....aber A.....kalt!Egal,ich freu mich,bis gleich...

@Carsten:Meld mich nachher nochmal,muß los....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (26. März 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> .....sie hat auch einen Namen.....Heather



Genau!!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## flensbernd (26. März 2011)

top Runde und gute streckenwahl heute !! Hat jemand die Daten?
Der anschliessende Burger bei MC D war zwar erwartungsgemäß shit, der Latte Macchiato aber umso besser.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## werneson (26. März 2011)

Ich fahre morgen 11:00 Uhr ab Kärntner Hütte.
Jemand mit dabei?

Grüße Frank


----------



## Deleted 15311 (26. März 2011)

Moin

Das war doch ne geile Runde,bei herrlichem Sunshine,perfekten Bodenverhältnissen,gutem Tempo und ner Menge netter alter und neuer Gesichter,es bringt immer wieder besonders viel Spaß mit euch allen zu biken und zu quatschen!!
Besonders wenn man hinterher nochn bißchen zusammen chillt...
Herzlichen Dank dir Willy wieder einmal fürs guiden,sehr schöne neue Trails !
To be continued.....

Grüße

Nils

P.S.Die Daten würden mich auch nochmal interessieren,insbsondere die reine Fahrzeit,also wenn die jemand hat,der als Ziel auch die KH hatte.....


----------



## flansch09 (27. März 2011)

werneson schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen 11:00 Uhr ab Kärntner Hütte.
> Jemand mit dabei?


 
Jup, ich bin dabei.
Gruß Felix


----------



## H.B (27. März 2011)

War gestern'ne tolle Runde. Meine Kondition kommt langsam wieder.

Und hier noch ein Bild für Willy:




Es ist einfacher den Paul-Roth runter als hochzufahren.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## deeptrain (27. März 2011)

H.B schrieb:


> War gestern'ne tolle Runde. Meine Kondition kommt langsam wieder.
> 
> Und hier noch ein Bild für Willy:
> 
> ...




bohh willi in kurzen oberteil???? die tempetaturschwankungen in den habes waren ganz schön groß gestern fand ich also mir wärs zu kalt gewesen
respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (27. März 2011)

Moin Marcell

So isser nur den Paul-Roth hochgefah...ääh hochgeschoben,weils ihm in der Pause,beim umziehen kurzfristig am Ego gejuckt hat,da einige hochgefahren sind....
Ansonsten wars komplett lang,wie fast alle.Stimmt,inner Sonne ziemlich warm und ohne ganz schön schattig,heut wars schon wieder etwas molliger,aber der Frühling steht endlich deutlich vor der Tür!Sommerzeit haben wir ja auch schon,ist somit nicht mehr weit bis kurz...
Den ersten Kaff bei Mc D haben wir auch schon draußen genossen,herrlich...

Grüße

Nils

P.S.Cu in Bad Harzburg?


----------



## iRolls (28. März 2011)

John Rico schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp für (Wieder-)Einsteiger:
> Es gibt bei Facebook eine MTB-Gruppe (ich glaube "MTB Harburger Berge"), die es etwas ruhiger angehen läßt. Also vielleicht erst einmal dort vorbeischauen und wenn das gut klappt, sollte man auch hier mitkommen.
> 
> Das soll ebenfalls keinen ausgrenzen / Angst machen, aber die Runde hat halt einen gewissen Leistungsstand, mit dem man als Änfänger bzw. ohne kondition wahrscheinlich nicht mithalten kann.



Wollte mich mal von der Facebookgruppe melden.
Gemeldet sind dort 93 Teilnehmer, die z.T. auch bei den D.o.D.'s  etc. mitfahren. Auch die Facebooker fahren zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten.

Ich fahre i.d.R. am Sonntag um 13 Uhr ab KH. Wir sind dann zumeist zwischen 4 und 8 Teilnehmer. Wir fahren so ca. 30-40Km und an die 800Hm auf den bekannten Trails.

Wer bei Facebook ist, kann ja gern mal schauen:

Die Gruppenseite:
https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_155974184440329&ap=1

Kleines Video von gestern
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150221081482715&oid=155974184440329&saved

Ich hoffe, die links funzen.

Wir sind generell offen für alle, auch Neulinge, aber eine entsprechende Kondition und Bikebeherrschung wäre schon von Vorteil.


----------



## H.B (28. März 2011)

Ich wollte morgen Nachmittag eine kleine Runde
drehen (2 Std.).
Start KH gegen 17.00 Uhr, sofern der Elbtunnel dies
zuläßt.

Bis dann
Holger


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (28. März 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank dir Willy wieder einmal fürs guiden,sehr schöne neue Trails !



Ooooh, ich will auch!!



SHIVER schrieb:


> *@Renn.Schnecke:*Hey,sehr geile Pics vom letzten Wo-ende,ich glaub du solltest jedesmal fest gebucht als unsere Fotografin dabei sein...das sind sehr schöne Erinnerungen,... Morgen dabei?


Oh, many thanks für dieses Lob!   *freu* Und wie Du sicherlich gemerkt hast, war ich am WE nicht dabei. Weiß noch nicht, wann ich wieder bei Euch oben bin.



Dantethr schrieb:


> Hi, tolle Bilder





kanuto schrieb:


> das sind ja tolle Fotos. Wann hast Du die denn gemacht



Danke!!! Und kanuto, ja, das ein oder andere ist erst am Sonntag entstanden  Aber ich fand das so schöööön.


----------



## deeptrain (28. März 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin Marcell
> 
> So isser nur den Paul-Roth hochgefah...ääh hochgeschoben,weils ihm in der Pause,beim umziehen kurzfristig am Ego gejuckt hat,da einige hochgefahren sind....
> Ansonsten wars komplett lang,wie fast alle.Stimmt,inner Sonne ziemlich warm und ohne ganz schön schattig,heut wars schon wieder etwas molliger,aber der Frühling steht endlich deutlich vor der Tür!Sommerzeit haben wir ja auch schon,ist somit nicht mehr weit bis kurz...
> ...



moin nils,
ja kurze hose hatte ich schon mal an letzte wo
ja in bad harzburg bin i selbsverständlich am start du auch???
am 10.4. bin i übrigens noch bei hellmuts höllenritt in hitzacker is ja gleich um die ecke
http://www.igaswendland.de/2011/AusMTB40km11.pdf 

gruß marcell


----------



## Kwhite (28. März 2011)

Moin Moin,

ich war letztes Wochenende das erste mal in den Harburger Bergen. Hat mir echt gut gefallen und ich hätte mal Lust mit euch zu fahren.

Wollte mal fragen was ihr denn so für ein Tempo fahrt? Hatte im Dezember eine Knie OP und fang quasi fast wieder bei Null an. Will natürlich nicht die Gruppendynamik kaputt machen.

Fahrt ihr eig alle mit Fullys ioder sind auch einige mit Hardtails?

Lust mitzufahren hätte ich aber auf jeden Fall mal, macht ja bekanntlich in einer Gruppe deutlich mehr Spaß als alleine. Zudem hab ich mich ein paar Male verfahren 

MfG


----------



## helgeb (29. März 2011)

H.B schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen Nachmittag


Bin fest verplant für die Abfahrt 18:30 Uhr ab KH. (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8152961) Möchtest du vielleicht auch später?



Kwhite schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen was ihr denn so für ein Tempo fahrt?


Sportlich bis Schnell. Im unausgesprochenen Rahmen gibt immer der Langsamste das Tempo vor. Wenn jemand je nach Tagesform mal ständig "abgehängt" wird, wird das auch auf den ersten Kilometern deutlich, wo noch einfach umgekehrt werden kann. Einfach mal ausprobieren?



Kwhite schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr eig alle mit Fullys ioder sind auch einige mit Hardtails?


Alles dabei: Div. Federwege, div. Laufradgrößen, hinten Starr, vorne Starr, Antrieb starr,...


----------



## H.B (29. März 2011)

Geht leider nicht, habe keine Beleuchtung.
Eine Stunde Fahrzeit ist mir zu kurz.

Trotzdem Danke
Holger


----------



## helgeb (29. März 2011)

H.B schrieb:


> habe keine Beleuchtung


Ich würde dir eine leihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dantethr (29. März 2011)

Danke Holger, 
dass war heute eine richtig geile Trail-Tour in den HB!
Habe echt gedacht ihr habt nur Waldautobahnen und auch viel weitläufiger als gedacht.

Bis zum nächsten mal im Harz oder hier.


----------



## tequesta (29. März 2011)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Danke Holger, dass war heute eine richtig geile Trail-Tour in den HB! Habe echt gedacht ihr habt nur Waldautobahnen und auch viel weitläufiger als gedacht. Bis zum nächsten mal im Harz oder hier.



Hat mir auch sehr viel Spass gemacht! Kannst Du mir bitte den track von heute per e-mail senden? Mein Navi spinnt und hat ausser Puls und Fahrzeit nichts aufgezeichnet. Danke Dir, flotten Abend!


----------



## tequesta (30. März 2011)

Urlaub! Hat jemand morgen vormittag Zeit und Lust auf eine traillastige Tour mit reeller Federwegsnutzung durch die HaBe? Ca. 3h netto, 800hm, 35km. Kann guiden. Bei Interesse bitte per privater Nachricht melden. Vorschläge für andere Tage: her damit!


----------



## Sanz (30. März 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Moin Nils, hast du die Einladung zum Harz Camp gesehen? Ich hoffe du bist dabei, kann dir auch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten.
> 
> Willi hat es ignoriert, denke er fährt eh nur zum Harzcup Rennen. Andre/Silvi's mail habe ich nicht. Joachim ist informiert. Marcell ist beim Bike Festival am Gardasee. Heather kommt evtl. mit. Melde dich mal.
> 
> Alle anderen Hamburger können sich auch gern melden.



Hi Carsten, an dem WE ist kein Rennen für den Harz Cup. Wir merken uns das Wochenende mal vor! 

Viele Grüße aus Pollenca
Andre


----------



## Deleted 15311 (30. März 2011)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hi Carsten, an dem WE ist kein Rennen für den Harz Cup. Wir merken uns das Wochenende mal vor!
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Pollenca
> Andre



Moin Andre

Wie siehts aus bei euch?Ordentlich Km-Fressen?Temperaturmäßig kann HH momentan gut mit Malle mithalten....
Samstag sind ca.20Grad angesagt!
Wann kommt ihr denn wieder?

Grüße

Nils

P.S. Ich glaub er meinte das generell....und ach ja,bin jetzt unter die Leftyfahrer gegangen,ich sag dir,endlich ne Federgabel,alles andere was ich bisher gefahren bin ist absolut kein Vergleich!!Der Hammer!!Ne andere Welt!!Da hat sich der einzige Kritikpunkt gelohnt,der etwas umständliche Einbau......


----------



## Tracer (1. April 2011)

moin, moin!
morgen,  samstag 02 april lange tour durch die schöne habes!
*11:07 an der kärntner hütte!*
bis dann!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cudaja (1. April 2011)

Wäre Heute jemand 18 Uhr ab KH, für so 1,5 - 2 Std dabei!? 

Gruß


----------



## Hanswurschtl (1. April 2011)

Moin!

Ich werde zwar gerade ein wenig zum Rennradfahren genötigt, habe aber mehr bock auf's MTB und komme morgen auch zur KH. 
Denkt alle daran, dass der Elbtunnel wohl auch morgen noch teilweise gesperrt ist:

http://www.hamburg.de/a7-hamburg/
+
http://www.ndr.de/regional/verkehr/verkehr191.html

Gruß

Sven


----------



## H.B (1. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin pünktlich 11.07 Uhr da !

Gruß
Holger


----------



## pixelquantec (1. April 2011)

Ich komme auch. 
Ca. 4-4,5h im lockeren Tempo sollten es werden.


----------



## Vinylfreak (1. April 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> moin, moin!
> morgen,  samstag 02 april lange tour durch die schöne habes!
> *11:07 an der kärntner hütte!*
> bis dann!
> ...



Zum Fahrradfahren wird es morgen viel zu warm werden. Hunde, Kinder, Pferde und alte Leute werden euch den Spaß verderben. Ich habe schon Grillkohle, Bier und Würstchen besorgen lassen, damit ich den Tag schön auf der Terrasse genießen kann!  Grummel, grummel.....
Knirsch...ich werde wohl noch 3-4 Mal aussetzen müssen. Das ganze wächst langsamer zusammen als gehofft. Trotzdem ist alles gut. Bis dahin. Gruß Andreas


----------



## Deleted 15311 (1. April 2011)

deeptrain schrieb:


> moin nils,
> ja kurze hose hatte ich schon mal an letzte wo
> ja in bad harzburg bin i selbsverständlich am start du auch???
> am 10.4. bin i übrigens noch bei hellmuts höllenritt in hitzacker is ja gleich um die ecke
> ...



Moin Marcell

Uuuaaah,ne kurz war ich noch nicht...aber morgen ist wohl die erste Gelegenheit!
Ja,sehr geil...dann sehen wir uns spätestens in Bad Harzburg,weil Hitzacker hab ich grad mal geschaut,mach ichn bißchen vom Wetter abhängig,da es megaumständlich ist da hinzukommen mit der Bahn,trotz humaner Startzeit,oder ich fahr mitm Bike hin,warmfahren....
Ist ne ganz geile Veranstaltung!Hätt ich fast vergessen,danke dir für den Tip!
Morgen aber erstmal HaBes,hättest Bock?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (1. April 2011)

Vinylfreak schrieb:


> Zum Fahrradfahren wird es morgen viel zu warm werden. Hunde, Kinder, Pferde und alte Leute werden euch den Spaß verderben. Ich habe schon Grillkohle, Bier und Würstchen besorgen lassen, damit ich den Tag schön auf der Terrasse genießen kann!  Grummel, grummel.....
> Knirsch...ich werde wohl noch 3-4 Mal aussetzen müssen. Das ganze wächst langsamer zusammen als gehofft. Trotzdem ist alles gut. Bis dahin. Gruß Andreas



Moin Andreas

Schön von dir zu hören und das es dir schon wieder etwas besser geht!
Nix da,die halten sich eh nur auf den Hauptwegen auf und das nur in nem Umkreis von max.5km um die KH,da werden wir keine Probleme haben,da mach dir man keinen Kopp,haben ja auch nen "erfahrenen"Guide dabei....
Geil,wo wohnst denn,danke für die Einladung,gebs weiter....passts so gegen 15-16?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (1. April 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> moin, moin!
> morgen,  samstag 02 april lange tour durch die schöne habes!
> *11:07 an der kärntner hütte!*
> bis dann!
> ...



Moin Alter

Ich freu mich,bin dabei....bis morgen!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sven7181 (2. April 2011)

Fährt den niemand um 11Uhr???

Dann muss ich wohl doch erst 11:07Uhr fahren


----------



## Vinylfreak (2. April 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin Andreas
> 
> Schön von dir zu hören und das es dir schon wieder etwas besser geht!
> Nix da,die halten sich eh nur auf den Hauptwegen auf und das nur in nem Umkreis von max.5km um die KH,da werden wir keine Probleme haben,da mach dir man keinen Kopp,haben ja auch nen "erfahrenen"Guide dabei....
> ...



Hallo Nils, klar passt das. Wohne in Niendorf am Tibarg. Mist, ihr seid ja schon auf der Piste (11.43 Uhr gelesen) Na, vielleicht nächste Woche, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NilsExe (2. April 2011)

Hallo bin neu hier  Habe mir heute bei meinen Händler ein Cube LTD Pro '11 gekauft, soll nächste Woche eintreffen. 
Möchte schon mal bei euch mitfahren, aber ich denke da muss ich noch ein wenig "üben" bin seit Jahren kein Bike gefahren
Wie weit bzw. anspruchsvoll sind die Strecken die ihr zurückt legt?
Sportlich mache ich eigentlich nur Snowboard fahren und ab und zu mal eine Runde joggen.

Gruß Nils


----------



## werneson (2. April 2011)

Fahre morgen wieder 11:00 Uhr ab Kärntner Hütte.

Grüße Frank


----------



## pixelquantec (2. April 2011)

Das war ja heute Postkartenwetter mit besten Pistenverhältnissen. Nachdem rund 25 Biker an der KH gestartet sind, gab es diverse "Abspaltungen". Ich bin dann mit Tim, Jakob und Holger ne schöne sonnige Runde gefahren und 15 Uhr waren wir wieder am Parkplatz.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. April 2011)

werneson schrieb:


> Fahre morgen wieder 11:00 Uhr ab Kärntner Hütte.
> 
> Grüße Frank



Moin Frank

Was los,wo warst denn heut?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Schmidtsen (3. April 2011)

Hier ist der GPS Track der heutigen Tour mit Willy, 38,5km und ca 790 Höhenmeter.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uruixsuxtsqfyjmk

Die nächsten 5 Samstage kann ich leider nicht mitfahren  vllt schaffe ich es ja mal zur Dienstagsrunde. Wann startet ihr Dienstags von der Kärtner Hütte?


----------



## cudaja (3. April 2011)

werneson schrieb:


> Fahre morgen wieder 11:00 Uhr ab Kärntner Hütte.
> 
> Grüße Frank



Ist jetzt schon bissel spät, aber ich werd versuchen da zu sein.

PS: 11 ist 11, nicht warten!


----------



## cudaja (3. April 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Das war ja heute Postkartenwetter mit besten Pistenverhältnissen. Nachdem rund 25 Biker an der KH gestartet sind, gab es diverse "Abspaltungen". Ich bin dann mit Tim, Jakob und Holger ne schöne sonnige Runde gefahren und 15 Uhr waren wir wieder am Parkplatz.



Die Runde schaut auf dem Bild größer aus als es mir vorkam  Schade das wir den Rest verloren hatten - Am Spaß hat es auf unserer Basteltour aber nicht gemangelt


----------



## ducdriver (3. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde gern mitfahren. Bin um 11 an der KH.
Bis denne


----------



## werneson (3. April 2011)

ducdriver schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde gern mitfahren. Bin um 11 an der KH.
> Bis denne



Das erste Regengebiet ist so gut wie durch. Das nächste soll erst heute abend in Hamburg ankommen, also bis gleich.

Grüße Frank
Handy 015117302748


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (3. April 2011)

Schmidtsen schrieb:


> Wann startet ihr Dienstags von der Kärtner Hütte?



Würde mich auch interessieren, da die nächsten Samstage für mich auch dicht sind. 
Meinetwegen auch gerne als Nightride 

PS.
Die Runde am Samstag war sehr nett!!


----------



## John Rico (3. April 2011)

Dienstag, 18:30 Uhr, KH.
s. passender Thread


War schön, mal wieder aufs Bike zu kommen und ein paar bekannte Gesichter zu sehen!
Aber auch wenn ich eh damit gerechnet habe, nur 1 - 1,5 h mithalten zu können, fand ich die Verlustquote auf den ersten Kilometern erschreckend hoch.

Bis bald mal wieder
Sven


----------



## ducdriver (3. April 2011)

Hallo Frank,

tut mir leid das ich nicht um 11 da war. Ich stand 10Uhr vor der geschlossenen Kattwyk Brücke obwohl ich heute morgen noch geschaut habe ob sie geschlossen ist oder nicht. Und leider weiß ich noch keinen Alternativweg zur KH. Tut mir leid. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## werneson (3. April 2011)

ducdriver schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> tut mir leid das ich nicht um 11 da war. Ich stand 10Uhr vor der geschlossenen Kattwyk Brücke obwohl ich heute morgen noch geschaut habe ob sie geschlossen ist oder nicht. Und leider weiß ich noch keinen Alternativweg zur KH. Tut mir leid.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Hallo ducdriver!
Bin mit cudaja eine schöne Runde gefahren. Kurze Info per Handy wäre nett gewesen.
Wenn die Kattwyk geschlossen ist, mußt Du die Hauptstraße einfach geradeaus weiter fahren und über die alte Elbbrücke nach Harburg.
Dann an der B73 zur KH. Dauert ca. 10 Min länger.
Bis zum nächsten Mal,
Grüße Frank


----------



## werneson (3. April 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin Frank
> 
> Was los,wo warst denn heut?
> 
> ...



Hallo Nils!
Bin zur Zeit am Sa immer in Bad Oldesloe beschäftigt und habe mich die letzten We auf So verlegt.
Bis bald mal wieder,
Grüße Frank


----------



## mawhonic (3. April 2011)

NilsExe schrieb:


> Hallo bin neu hier  Habe mir heute bei meinen Händler ein Cube LTD Pro '11 gekauft, soll nächste Woche eintreffen.
> Möchte schon mal bei euch mitfahren, aber ich denke da muss ich noch ein wenig "üben" bin seit Jahren kein Bike gefahren
> Wie weit bzw. anspruchsvoll sind die Strecken die ihr zurückt legt?
> Sportlich mache ich eigentlich nur Snowboard fahren und ab und zu mal eine Runde joggen.
> ...



Hallo Nils, Du hast Post...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (3. April 2011)

werneson schrieb:


> Hallo Nils!
> Bin zur Zeit am Sa immer in Bad Oldesloe beschäftigt und habe mich die letzten We auf So verlegt.
> Bis bald mal wieder,
> Grüße Frank



Moin Frank

Schade,aber wenns nicht anders geht...
Hab auch kurz überlegt zu kommen,aber gestern war einfach zu lang,da ich noch 2,5 HaBes+1,25h Nachhauseweg drangehängt hab(Wetter ausnutzen),...Ruhetag muß ja auch mal sein!
Was machst denn da in Bad Oldesloe(Gern auch per PN)?

Grüße&dir ne schöne Woche

Nils


----------



## Jackass1987 (4. April 2011)

Hallo,

wer fährt eig von euch in Bad Harzburg mit am 17.4. ?

MfG Erik


----------



## Sabo.g (5. April 2011)

Werde dort sein <-> falls das Wetter passt

MFG Sasbo


----------



## Deleted 15311 (5. April 2011)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer fährt eig von euch in Bad Harzburg mit am 17.4. ?
> 
> MfG Erik



Moin Erik

Wenns Wetter passt,werd ich dabei sein,außerdem auch am kommenden Wo-ende 10.04.hier:http://www.igaswendland.de/2011/AusMTB40km11.pdf
Sehr schöne familiäre Veranstaltung und Strecke,aber halt CC!
Wat is mit dir?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## gnss (6. April 2011)

Der letzte Samstag war toll, nur schade, dass es mit dem Abschlußkaffee nicht geklappt hat. 

Wie sieht die Strecke in Harzburg aus, sind nette Trails dabei oder ist das Forstautobahngeballer? So toll wie in Schierke wird es wohl nicht sein, kann wenigstens das Kuchenangebot an den Verpflegungsstellen mithalten?


----------



## AndreZ. (7. April 2011)

Moin Martin,

Bad Harzburg hat einige Singletrails im Angebot und das Kuchenbuffet ist auch erstklassig !!! 

Es lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Tracer (7. April 2011)

so, nun haben wir es fast geschaft, noch ein tag ackern und dann wochenende.
also dann sehen wir uns wie gewohnt am
*samstag (09.04) um 11:07 an der kärntner hütte!*
ich freu mich schon!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## Jackass1987 (7. April 2011)

Hey,

freu mich auch schon drauf. Kann ich diesmal ja 7 Minuten länger schlafen 

Gruß Erik


----------



## tommi101 (8. April 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> so, nun haben wir es fast geschaft, noch ein tag ackern und dann wochenende.
> also dann sehen wir uns wie gewohnt am
> *samstag (09.04) um 11:07 an der kärntner hütte!*
> ich freu mich schon!
> ...




Ich muss leider vormittags arbeiten 
Euch viel Spaß.....vielleicht sieht man sich später noch im Wald


----------



## H.B (8. April 2011)

Ich bin trotzdem schon um 11.00 Uhr da.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (8. April 2011)

Moin! 
Wer war hier eigentlich noch der Bergedorf-Sachsenwald-Geesthang Experte? 
Nils?
Ich überlege noch morgen um 11 an der Kärntner mitzufahren oder, sollte ich die Erlaubnis bekommen, mit einem Kumpel um ca. 14/15 Uhr in Bergedorf zu starten.
Der hat aber auch keine großen Trailkenntnisse auf der Ecke.
Also "wahrscheinlich-Nils": Hättest du bock morgen auf den Nordosten?
Gruß

Sven


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. April 2011)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wer war hier eigentlich noch der Bergedorf-Sachsenwald-Geesthang Experte?
> Nils?
> Ich überlege noch morgen um 11 an der Kärntner mitzufahren oder, sollte ich die Erlaubnis bekommen, mit einem Kumpel um ca. 14/15 Uhr in Bergedorf zu starten.
> ...



Moin Sven

Joh,der "wahrscheinlich-Nils"bin ich...
Ich bin aber erst um 11:07 an der KH!

Bock schon,aber will wie gesagt morgen die HaBes fahren,wenigsten 1x die Woche was anderes...
Aber ansonsten jederzeit sehr gerne,auch unter der Woche,da ich zeitlich noch sehr flexibel bin.
Kommenden Sonntag bin ich aber hier http://www.igaswendland.de/2011/AusMTB40km11.pdf
Sehr nette schnuckelige Veranstaltung zur Saisoneröffnung....

Grüße&vielleicht bis morje

Nils


----------



## Hanswurschtl (9. April 2011)

Ok, danke!
Vielleicht komme ich doch zur KH, falls ich es noch rechtzeitig schaffe.


----------



## Putcho (9. April 2011)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wer war hier eigentlich noch der Bergedorf-Sachsenwald-Geesthang Experte?
> Nils?
> Ich überlege noch morgen um 11 an der Kärntner mitzufahren oder, sollte ich die Erlaubnis bekommen, mit einem Kumpel um ca. 14/15 Uhr in Bergedorf zu starten.
> ...



Hi Sven,
ich kann euch guiden, es sollte dann aber schon spätestens um 14 Uhr losgehen.
Meine HandyNr. bekommst du per PM.
Gruß
PUTCHO


----------



## Hanswurschtl (9. April 2011)

Moin Putcho! Deine Mail habe ich nicht mehr gesehen, habe dir aber eben zurückgemailt.
Ich bin Richtung Kärntner Hütte, war ca. 11 11 Uhr oben an der 5- Arm-Kreuzung vom Stadtscheideweg.
Ich denke mal entweder seit Ihr alle sehr spät an der KH los, oder ihr seit gleich in die Heide und wir haben uns blöd verpasst. 
Ich bin dann durch den Hundepark zu Markus und mit ihm noch eine recht lockere Runde gefahren. 
Wahrscheinlich waren wir zu langsam, weshalb meine Felge nun einen weiteren Seitenschlag von einem Zentimeter hat.
Den bekommt man auch nicht mehr rauszentriert. 
Die DT Felgen scheinen wirklich etwas weich zu sein.


----------



## Tracer (9. April 2011)

ein dickes lob heute an die gruppe! alle sind super mit gefahren und wir waren nicht umbedingt langsam. zu zehnt waren wir unterwegs und am ende waren es 66.4km mit 17,8avg und 1005hm...
ok, dann sehen wir uns bald wieder auf den trails.
m.f.g
willy

p.s.: an alle die nach bad harzburg zum auftakt der harzserie fahren, wünsche euch viel spass. hh wird stark vertreten!


----------



## sonnez (9. April 2011)

Hallo!

Fährt morgen jemanden ne gemütliche Runde oder seid ihr alle beim Rennen? 

Bin seit November nicht mehr geradelt (Winterschlaf ) und wollt mal sehen, ob mein bike noch fährt ...  Nachdem ich erst seit Herbst in Hamburg wohne, bin ich noch recht ortsunkundig und würd mich freuen, wenn ich mich jemandem anschließen dürfte.

Gruß

ute


----------



## degloe (10. April 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> ... und am ende waren es 66.4km mit 17,8avg und 1005hm...



Moin Willy!

Hat mega Spaß gemacht, danke fürs Mitnehmen!
Die Daten sind inklusive deiner An- und Abreise, oder?
Mein Tacho erzählt mir nämlich leicht was anderes xD

Gruß, Dennis
(der mit dem Crosser...)


----------



## cara-mel (11. April 2011)

sonnez schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Fährt morgen jemanden ne gemütliche Runde oder seid ihr alle beim Rennen?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Ute,
mein Freund und ich warten nur noch darauf, dass die Bikes vom Service zurückkommen und dann soll die Saison auch endlich los gehen. Da meine Kondition nicht die größte ist, fahren wir immer gemäßigte Touren in den HaBe so mit 20-30 km. Wenn Du Lust hast, können wir ja mal zusammen fahren.

Gruß,
Mel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (11. April 2011)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von sonnez Beitrag anzeigen
> Hallo!
> 
> ...






cara-mel schrieb:


> Hi Ute,
> mein Freund und ich warten nur noch darauf, dass die Bikes vom Service zurückkommen und dann soll die Saison auch endlich los gehen. Da meine Kondition nicht die größte ist, fahren wir immer gemäßigte Touren in den HaBe so mit 20-30 km. Wenn Du Lust hast, können wir ja mal zusammen fahren.
> 
> Gruß,
> Mel



Hallo,

zur Info:  

Gemütliche Touren im südöstl. Hamburger Raum gibt es auch hier:

http://www.sachsenwaldpioniere.de/


----------



## Egika (11. April 2011)

ok, Sachsenwald - was für Höhenunterschiede hat man denn da so?


----------



## plattsnacker (11. April 2011)

Egika schrieb:


> ok, Sachsenwald - was für Höhenunterschiede hat man denn da so?



Die "Gipfelkreuze" bleiben schon etwas unter denen in den HaBes, aber vielleicht sagt ein Bild mehr als tausend Worte:






Das ist beispielhaft das Höhenprofil des Nightrides der "Sachsenwaldponiere" vom letzen Donnerstag.

Der Sachsenwald mit seinem X-Trail an der Bille ist eher techniklastig und verwurzelt. Das Bergedorfer Gehölz, der direkt angrenzende Krähenwald in Reinbek, sowie die "Geestkante" ( das alte Elbufer ) von Bergedorf Richtung Geesthacht/Lauenburg verlaufend, bieten dagegen schon bis zu 800 Hm auf einer 50 km-Runde. Im Grunde ein ständiges Auf und Ab mit kurzen knackigen Steigungen, an denen das Rad auch schon mal getragen werden muss.

Da ich diesen Thread aber nicht allzu sehr mit Harburg-fremden Wäldern verstopfen will, verweise ich mal auf "unseren" Thread und die dort z.B. gestern geposteten GPX-Files + Höhenprofile.

Ansonsten ist Nils (shiver) neben anderen ein Local erster Güte des Sachsenwaldes und steht Euch ja regelmäßig in Harburg für Fragen zur Verfügung. 

Ich selbst muss noch ein wenig trainieren, um bei Euch bei der Samstagsrunde mithalten zu können... , alles eine Frage der Zeit.


Viele Grüße nach Harburg

Christian


----------



## sonnez (12. April 2011)

Hi Christian,

Danke für deinen Hinweis (und die charmante Eigenwerbung ), ich wohne in Ottensen und da scheint mir der Sachsenwald schon ganz schön weit weg für einen Donnerstag abend. Aber am Wochenende komme ich gerne mal mit! 

@ cara-mel: ich schicke dir per PM meine Handynr. würd mich sehr freuen, wenn wir mal zusammen fahren!

schöne Grüße

ute


----------



## litefreak (15. April 2011)

Ist für morgen um 11:07 wider eine fahrt angedacht?


----------



## iRolls (15. April 2011)

Die Facebooker starten am Sonntag um 10 Uhr wieder zum Sonntagsfuncruise ab der Hütte. 

Wir wollen ca. 3h/30Km/700Hm fahren - also Einsteiger-geeignet.

Be there or be square;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litefreak (15. April 2011)

brauerei und ich würde morgen,
*Samstag den 16.04 um 11:00 an der Kärntner Hütte
* sein, wäre schön wenn sich noch ein *Ortkundiger* zu uns geselen würde


----------



## pixelquantec (15. April 2011)

slackfreak schrieb:


> brauerei und ich würde morgen,
> *Samstag den 16.04 um 11:00 an der Kärntner Hütte
> * sein, wäre schön wenn sich noch ein *Ortkundiger* zu uns geselen würde



Ich bin 11Uhr für ne lockere Runde an der K.H..
Ortskenntnis ist vorhanden und das Wetter soll ja bikefreundlich werden.


----------



## Sven7181 (15. April 2011)

ich werd auch aufschlagen - muss nur noch den nervigen Kater loswerden


----------



## Deleted 15311 (15. April 2011)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> ich werd auch aufschlagen - muss nur noch den nervigen Kater loswerden





Miiiiaauuuu....



Bin Sonntag Bad Harzburg entern,deshalb Samstag Ruhetag,euch viel Spaß....Wetterchen passt ja!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## H.B (16. April 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Ich bin 11Uhr für ne lockere Runde an der K.H..
> Ortskenntnis ist vorhanden und das Wetter soll ja bikefreundlich werden.


 
Bin heute auch dabei !

Gruß
Holger


----------



## yako54 (16. April 2011)

Bin auch am Start, das kleine schwarze is mal wieder fällig.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## pixelquantec (16. April 2011)

Das war doch ne schöne Runde heute. Nette Trails und am Ende etwas über 1000Hm und 46km. 

Gruß 
Torsten


----------



## Hanswurschtl (16. April 2011)

Jo, das war es!
Nur die RTF morgen kann ich knicken weil mein Knie schwanger ist... Zuhause hat sich noch ein fettes Horn gebildet.
Ist aber auch nicht so wild.
Vielleicht kann ich zumindest locker aufs MTB.


----------



## H.B (17. April 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Das war doch ne schöne Runde heute. Nette Trails und am Ende etwas über 1000Hm und 46km.
> 
> Gruß
> Torsten


 
Ergänzend hierzu die genauen Daten: Es waren immerhin 1.137 Hm und reine Fahrzeit 3 Std. 17 Min.
14 Avg.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## litefreak (17. April 2011)

Eine schöne Tour gestern gewesen, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (17. April 2011)

Jop war richtig nett - merke heute noch die Nachwehen


----------



## pixelquantec (17. April 2011)

Naja. Hab heute nochmal knapp 4h und 1000Hm nachgelegt. Langsam komme ich in Schwung.


----------



## flensbernd (18. April 2011)

Hi. heute 19.00 2h Tour Habe!  Wer ist dabei?


----------



## H.B (18. April 2011)

Wollt' morgen gegen 17.00 Uhr 'ne kleine Runde
drehen. 
Start gegen 17.00 Uhr KH.
Kommt jemand mit ?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## iRolls (19. April 2011)

Fährt jemand Ostersonntag? Ich starte um 10h an der Kärntner Hütte...


----------



## Baelko (20. April 2011)

Moin, ich wollte noch mal auf unser Harz Camp hinweisen. Am 30.April/1. Mai treffen wir uns in Goslar. Jeweils zwei Guides werden uns am Samstag und Sonntag durch den Harz führen. Die Aktion ist kostenlos!

Ab Hamburg/Buchholz können wir evtl. noch die eine oder andere Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten. Gruß, der Carsten


----------



## Sven7181 (20. April 2011)

Samstag 11Uhr?

Montag 11Uhr?


----------



## hoedsch (20. April 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> [/URL]


Werden Bremszüge jetzt immer so verlegt???


----------



## Baelko (20. April 2011)

Du meinst so Lasso-mäßig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (20. April 2011)

Genau, ich hätte noch 'nen halben Meter abgeschnitten.


----------



## Kono (20. April 2011)

Warte mal bis du die Kette siehst!


----------



## Baelko (21. April 2011)

Am besten ihr kommt nach Goslar und schaut es euch an 

Bis jetzt scheint nur Nils aus Hamburg mitzukommen. Willi ist noch im Urlaub, ein paar Leute am Gardasee, die Sanz'ens habe was anderes vor.


----------



## H.B (21. April 2011)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Samstag 11Uhr?
> 
> Montag 11Uhr?


 
Samstag auf jeden Fall - Montag evtl.

Bis dahin
Holger


----------



## Sven7181 (21. April 2011)

jo bei mir wird es Montag wohl auch nichts, ausser wir fahren früh


----------



## H.B (22. April 2011)

Montag früh (9.00 Uhr) wäre o.K. !

Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B (22. April 2011)

Wäre für Samstag eine 1/2 - 1 Std. eher auch möglich ?
Resonanz ist ja nicht so dolle, da könnte man zeitlich ein wenig
variieren.

Holger


----------



## Sven7181 (22. April 2011)

Samstag kann ich erst ab 11Uhr - mal ausschalfen 

Montag ab 9Uhr sollte klappen


----------



## Hanswurschtl (22. April 2011)

Moin Holger!

Ich muss morgen um 10 los und könnte ca. 10 20 an der KH sein.
Das Tempo müsste ich dann so locker wie letzten Samstag halten, weil ich die ganze Woche krank war und nicht gleich übertreiben will.

Sagen wir 10 30 Uhr Abfahrbereit an der Kärntner Hütte?
Gruß

Sven

Ach so: Ich muss um 12 Zuhause in Neugraben sein.


----------



## H.B (22. April 2011)

Meinetwegen 10.30 Uhr ab KH, dann'ne kleine Runde und
um 11.00 Uhr Sven einsammeln und weiter mit der Runde.

Holger


----------



## Hanswurschtl (22. April 2011)

Können wir so machen.

Solltest du (Sven) es doch früher schaffen sag einfach bescheid. Ich schau ca. 9 45 nochmal ins Forum. Ich versuche auch dich morgen Ausnahmsweise mal nicht mit "Nils" anzusprechen... 
Wenn ich einmal einen falschen Namen gespeichert hab... Naja, Thorsten-Thomas kennt das auch von mir.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Gothic70 (22. April 2011)

Moin,
ich wollte morgen auch mal wieder mitfahren und nun sehe ich 2 Zeiten 10.30 oder auch 11.00? nicht das ich zu spät komme?
Matthias


----------



## Sven7181 (22. April 2011)

11 UHR KH

man sieht sich


----------



## Sanz (23. April 2011)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> 11 UHR KH
> 
> man sieht sich



So sieht's aus. Bis gleich!

Andre


----------



## Sven7181 (23. April 2011)

Schön war es!

Auch wen die alte Herren Brigade gekniffen hat. 
Wir sind dann noch schön zu zweit Paul Roth runter.

Schöne Feiertage bis Montag früh!?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (23. April 2011)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Schön war es!
> 
> Auch wen die alte Herren Brigade gekniffen hat.
> Wir sind dann noch schön zu zweit Paul Roth runter.
> ...



Moinsen

Hab leider verpennt....
Nen Funkwecker braucht ab und an auch mal ne frische Batterie,wat halten die Dinger auch so lang!
Hoffe ihr hattet Spaß?
Wie lang und wo wart ihr denn unterwegs?

Grüße und schöne Ostern euch allen!

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (23. April 2011)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Schöne Feiertage bis Montag früh!?



Hey Svenni

Wenn du Bock hast könnten wir Montag auch ganz entspannt den Geesthang oder den Sachsenwald unter die Stollen nehmen...und hinterher nen Eis oder Käffchen oder sowas,entweder bei mir oder in Bergedorf im Innenhof vom Schloß,dort gibts den weltbesten Kuchen....

Wat sachst?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Hanswurschtl (23. April 2011)

So!
Hab meine Verpflichtungen hinter mir und könnte jetzt noch eine Runde...

@Sven:
Wer hat beim Paul-Roth-Stein warum gekniffen? Erzähl mal! 
Gruß
Sven


----------



## H.B (24. April 2011)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Schöne Feiertage bis Montag früh!?


 
Joo,

bis morgen.

Holger


----------



## Sven7181 (24. April 2011)

Morgen 9:00 Uhr KH


----------



## crasher-mike (25. April 2011)

Fährt jemand später ?


----------



## Sanz (25. April 2011)

Ich würde um 18.00 Uhr für 2,5 h noch mal in den HaBes los. Wer kommt mit?

Andre


----------



## Sven7181 (25. April 2011)

Sanz schrieb:


> Ich würde um 18.00 Uhr für 2,5 h noch mal in den HaBes los. Wer kommt mit?
> 
> Andre



Aha ausgeschlafen?!


----------



## H.B (29. April 2011)

Fährt morgen jemand ?
So gegen 11.07 Uhr KH ?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## pixelquantec (29. April 2011)

H.B schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand ?
> So gegen 11.07 Uhr KH ?
> 
> Gruß
> Holger


 
Ich bin dabei, aber schon gegen 11:01 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (29. April 2011)

Kommt bei mir auf heute Abend an und wie ich morgen rauskomm. 
Das wird sich morgen also sehr kurzfristig entscheiden. 
Falls es bei mir später wird: Viel Spaß, vielleicht trifft man sich ja noch zufällig irgendwo!
Sven


----------



## werneson (29. April 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, aber schon gegen 11:01 Uhr.



Bin morgen mit am Start.

Grüße Frank


----------



## Deleted 15311 (29. April 2011)

MoinMoin

Ich bin hier:http://www.schaltgeist.de/harzcamp/

Euch viel Spaß in den HaBes und bis die Tage.....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sven7181 (29. April 2011)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Kommt bei mir auf heute Abend an und wie ich morgen rauskomm.
> Das wird sich morgen also sehr kurzfristig entscheiden.
> Falls es bei mir später wird: Viel Spaß, vielleicht trifft man sich ja noch zufällig irgendwo!
> Sven



Genau darum fahr ich morgen nicht.

Jemand Lust Sonntag auf ne Runde gegen 11Uhr


----------



## cudaja (29. April 2011)

Ich hatte mich den ganzen Urlaub über auf die Samstagsrunde gefreut, jetzt ist mein Zeitplan für das WE aber ziemlich knapp, darum werd ich mir das mal mit den Facebookern anschauen, die Fahren schon um nur 10 - 13h. Wahrscheinlich kreuzen wir uns morgen trotzdem irgendwo...

Viel Spaß!


----------



## degloe (29. April 2011)

Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt, würd ich auch gern wieder mitkommen. 

Bin der von vor 3 Wochen mit dem Crossrad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (29. April 2011)

Hat jemand evtl. ne funktionierende 80mm Gabel für mein Cube-Hardtail rumliegen. Schaftlänge 21mm und wenn die dann noch mattschwarz wäre, wäre das super.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Trailbiker66 (29. April 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Hat jemand evtl. ne funktionierende 80mm Gabel für mein Cube-Hardtail rumliegen. Schaftlänge 21mm und wenn die dann noch mattschwarz wäre, wäre das super.
> 
> Gruß Torsten



Hey Torsten,
ich habe da noch ne Manitou R7 ....ist allerdings schwarz  glänzend

Gruß Michael


----------



## Sanz (29. April 2011)

Hi, werde auch kommen.

Andre


----------



## Tracer (30. April 2011)

hola mi amigos!
liebe gruesse aus galapagos-ecuador!
urlaub geht bald zu ende, so dass ich dem naechst wieder dabei bin!
mit freundliche gruesse!
willy


----------



## trmk3 (30. April 2011)

Wir sind auch für einige Kilometer dabei.

Thomas und Arne


----------



## Hanswurschtl (30. April 2011)

War ja etwas chaotisch aber trotzdem nett heute.

Was macht dein Nacken, Thorsten?

Sven


----------



## Sanz (30. April 2011)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> War ja etwas chaotisch aber trotzdem nett heute.



Das kann man so stehen lassen. Wir haben noch vor dem Wildparktrail gewartet, so daß Thorsten uns von seinem Sturz berichtet hat. Ihm ging es auf Nachfrage aber gut. Nach 3/4 des Wildparktrails rechts ab und weiter bis auf die Wiese waren wir schon wieder gesplittet. Ihr kamt nicht nach und wart auch nicht mehr zu sehen, so daß Frank, Eric, degloe und ich weiter in Richtung Heide sind. 
Andre


----------



## pixelquantec (30. April 2011)

Naja, wir sind dann Richtung Paul-Roth und rechts weg über Hasselbrack und Tempelberg in die Heide. Dann Panzertrail und auf der Rückfahrt noch ne schöne Schleife durch die Neugrabener Heide.

Der Nacken ist nach dem Kopfsprung über den Lenker etwas "verspannt". Zur Landung war ja kein Wasser da sondern eher trockener Waldboden. Bin jedenfalls froh den Stunt mit Helm gemacht zu haben, obwohl der Kiefer auch etwas "klemmt". Das hätte deutlich ungünstiger ausgehen können.

Gruß Torsten

Falls ich morgen den Kopf vernünftig bewegen kann werde ich nochmal ne entspannte Runde drehen.


----------



## Sven7181 (30. April 2011)

Was mit morgen um 11Uhr?


----------



## Sanz (30. April 2011)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Was mit morgen um 11Uhr?



Wir sind heute Abend unterwegs! Was ist mit morgen Nachmittag?

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (1. Mai 2011)

Sanz schrieb:


> Wir sind heute Abend unterwegs! Was ist mit morgen Nachmittag?
> 
> Andre



OK wann?


----------



## s works (3. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ich werde demnächst in die Nähe von HH ziehen und würde da auch gerne weiter mountainbiken, gibt es bei euch eine Gruppe die sich regelmäßig irgendwo trifft?

Gruß,
Johannes


----------



## Truk (3. Mai 2011)

s works schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich werde demnächst in die Nähe von HH ziehen und würde da auch gerne weiter mountainbiken, gibt es bei euch eine Gruppe die sich regelmäßig irgendwo trifft?
> 
> Gruß,
> Johannes


Hallo Johannes, 
ich selbst fahre in HH bei HBT mit. Schau mal auf deren Homepage. Da gibt es rund um HH regelmäßig wunderschöne Touren mit netten Leuten. HBT fährt auch in den Harburger Bergen. 
http://www.hegibiketours.de/
Es gibt aber auch andere Gruppen, die sich dort regelmäßig, z.B. dienstags treffen. Wirst dich wundern, wie gut man hier im Norden biken kann! Hast du ein Navi?
Gruß Kurt (bei HBT "Truk")


----------



## tommi101 (3. Mai 2011)

s works schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich werde demnächst in die Nähe von HH ziehen und würde da auch gerne weiter mountainbiken, gibt es bei euch eine Gruppe die sich regelmäßig irgendwo trifft?
> 
> Gruß,
> Johannes



Schonmal Willkommen! 

Auf jeden Fall biste hier schon mal im richtigen Thread. 
Samstags 11:00Uhr Kärntner Hütte ist eigentlich immer ein fester Treff...bei so vielen Mitlesern wie hier findet sich da immer eine Gruppe. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## pixelquantec (5. Mai 2011)

Samstag 11Uhr, locker und etwa 4h in Bewegung?


----------



## H.B (6. Mai 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Samstag 11Uhr, locker und etwa 4h in Bewegung?


 

Dabei  !!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## cudaja (6. Mai 2011)




----------



## Tracer (6. Mai 2011)

*morgen samstag 07 mai um 11:07 an der kärntner hütte!*

tempo: sportlich (kein rennen)
dauer: +/- 3 1/5 std

der termin soll keine konkurenz zu pixelquantec sein. es wurde schon oft diskutiert nach einer gruppenteilung und von dem meinstens ist es gewünscht. 

ok, dann bis morgen!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## Jackass1987 (6. Mai 2011)

Hey,

schön, dass du wieder da bist  Gruppenteilung ist dringend nötig. Letzte Woche war die Tempodifferenz extrem. Ich bin auch wieder dabei.

Gruß Erik !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (6. Mai 2011)

Ich auch in der schnellen Gruppe


----------



## FrauBike (6. Mai 2011)

Dann wird es ja RAPPELvoll morgen um 11.00 Uhr an der KH!
IBC Startet, Facebook startet und 30 BIKERIDE Teilnehmer starten ...;-) 
Frohes Finden an alle *grins*


----------



## peterbe (6. Mai 2011)

Na da flüchten wir da lieber morgen in den Deister... Euch in den HBs viel Spaß.


----------



## Sven7181 (9. Mai 2011)

Was für eine nette lockere Runde.

Mich wundert es etwas das noch niemand was geschrieben hat.

@Peter
Wen du das nächste Mal noch einen Platz frei hast, meld dich. Ich brauch doch wieder einen neuen Helm


----------



## Kono (9. Mai 2011)

Schon schräg, den ganzen Tag bügelt man über die schönsten Trails im Deister (die es z.T. wirklich in sich haben) und direkt vor der Eisdiele reisst der Schaltzug an Delfs Bike. Ansonsten gab es keine nennenswerten Abgänge, oder Defekte. 63km und 1800hm haben wir abgerissen.
Achja; und schön leer war es im Deister auch .


----------



## kanuto (9. Mai 2011)

mensch, Kono, da werd ich ja total neidisch
Ich hatte mich gestern leider für die Landesmeisterschaften auf der Strasse entschieden.
Die Strecke in Hollenstedt war top, allerdings sind die Sen2 mit den KT-,A-,B- und U19-Fahrern zusammengestartet, von 120 sind dann auch knapp 35 angekommen. Ich aber nicht, ich musste nach 80km abreissen lassen
Hab mich dann mit Bier und Wurst getröstet.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, nächste mal fahre ich wieder mit in den Deister
Gruß kanuto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cudaja (10. Mai 2011)

Samstag war Top. Mit den kleineren Gruppen kommt man gut voran. Sollten wir nächstes WE wieder so machen!

Gruß
Jakob


----------



## Hanswurschtl (13. Mai 2011)

Das "Samstagsforum" erst auf Seite 2... Das hatten wir lange nicht mehr!

Kurze Info:
Mein Kumpel Marc feiert heute Eröffnung seines neuen Ladens:

http://www.thebiglebikeski.com/

Ich werde so zwischen 19 - 20 Uhr dort vorbeischauen. Vielleicht sieht man sich da.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## H.B (13. Mai 2011)

Bin schon gleich bei Marc.

Heute Abend kann ich leider nicht.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Jackass1987 (13. Mai 2011)

Hey, 

wie sieht es denn morgen aus mit einer kleinen Tour? Ich würde gerne morgen 11 Uhr fahren. Nur nicht so gern alleine... Es soll auch erst gegen Abend regnen...

Gruß Erik


----------



## Sven7181 (13. Mai 2011)

Ich fahr morgen nicht...

...was mit Sonntag, war da nicht Deister im Gespräch?

Würde aber ne Runde HB am Sonntag vorziehen, gern schon um 10 dafür dann länger


----------



## Tracer (13. Mai 2011)

Morgen morgen samtag (14.05) 12 Uhr an der Kärrner Hütte. Tempo: langsam


----------



## Jackass1987 (13. Mai 2011)

erst 12 Uhr ? Na gut soll mir gleich sein 

MfG Erik !


----------



## Putcho (13. Mai 2011)

um 12:00  Uhr erst? Aber mit Willi und Eric bin ich immer gern dabei.

LG
Putcho


----------



## cudaja (13. Mai 2011)

Samstag = Arbeitstag, also ist 12 etwas spät für mich. Ich werd einfach mal gegen 11 da vorbei radeln und schauen wer sich sonst noch so rum treibt...
[FONT="]Gruß
[/FONT]


----------



## H.B (14. Mai 2011)

Bin heute schon gegen 10.00 Uhr da.
Kann leider heute nicht so lange (2,5 Std.).

Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Willy hat gerade abgesagt. Da das Wetter auch nicht mehr so toll sein soll, werde ich auch davon absehen zu biken.

Gruß Erik


----------



## Putcho (14. Mai 2011)

Hmmm schade, wenn Willi und Eric abgesagt haben dann währe ich um 12:00 Uhr doch alleine. Da ich es es um11:00 Uhr nicht mehr schaffe sage ich also auch ab.
LG
Putcho


----------



## Sanz (14. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre trotzdem gegen 1200, werde aber nicht mehr zur KH fahren. Wer mit will, kann ja durchrufen. 

Andre


----------



## Putcho (14. Mai 2011)

Hmmm, hat ja heute nicht geklappt, fährt den ein ortskundiger vielleicht morgen so gegen 11-14 Uhr ?
LG
Putcho


----------



## Sven7181 (14. Mai 2011)

ich !!!

gegen 11:00 ??


----------



## Putcho (14. Mai 2011)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> ich !!!
> 
> gegen 11:00 ??




Hallo Sven, klasse klappt ja schnell hier, um 11:00 Uhr KH passt. Bis morgen
Putcho


----------



## flansch09 (14. Mai 2011)

Moin, ich bin morgen um 11 auch dabei!


----------



## iderf62 (14. Mai 2011)

Putcho schrieb:


> Hallo Sven, klasse klappt ja schnell hier, um 11:00 Uhr KH passt. Bis morgen
> Putcho



Komme auch,
Fred


----------



## Deleted 15311 (14. Mai 2011)

Sanz schrieb:


> Ich fahre trotzdem gegen 1200, werde aber nicht mehr zur KH fahren. Wer mit will, kann ja durchrufen.
> 
> Andre



Moin

Joh,das hat ja gepasst,war aber Zufall!
Glaub in Zukunft meld ich mich aber wieder offiziell an...wasn Chaos!

Aber egal,so haben wir uns zu zweit auf Trailsuche gemacht in der Fi.beker-Heide und auch was leckeres gefunden!Leider wurde es jäh beendet durch das Gewitter,aber egal,hat mir wirklich viel Spaß gemacht!

Lg

Nils

P.S.Morgen weiß ich noch nicht,mal sehen was das Wetter macht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KongoApe (16. Mai 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Joh,das hat ja gepasst,war aber Zufall!
> Glaub in Zukunft meld ich mich aber wieder offiziell an...wasn Chaos!
> ...



ja, mal sehen wie das Wetter so wird...


----------



## Tracer (19. Mai 2011)

*nun ist es so weit.....bald endlich wochenende und wieder zeit zum biken!
dann sehen wir uns am

samstag (21.05), 11 uhr an der kärntner hütte

Mitzubringen sind ein funktionierendes tolles Bike, Schädelschutz, Handschuhe, Pannenset / Werkzeug, Getränk, Verpflegung und gute Laune ;-)

bis samstag!
m.f.g
willy*


----------



## pixelquantec (20. Mai 2011)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Dantethr (20. Mai 2011)

*( SommerSonnenWendenTour ) *

Treffpunkt: Grossparkplatz in Bad Harzburg (ca. 300 Meter nach der
Talstation der Burgberggondelbahn, rechter Hand)
*Datum: Dienstag 21. Juni*
Uhrzeit Treffen: 18:00 Uhr
Kurze Streckenbeschreibung:
Von Bad Harzburg aus rauf zum Molkenhaus, weiter zum Eckerstausee auf dessen
Staumauer wir die ehem. Deutsch-Deutsche-Grenze überqueren.

An der Rangerstation "Scharfenstein" vorbei fahren wir weiter Richtung
Ilsenburg um auf "dem gelben Brink" der Ilse entlang ein gutes Stück
Höhenmeter hinter uns zu lassen.

Wir suche die "verdeckte Ilse" und treffen alsbald auf das Brockenbett (900
M üNN).
"Leider" geht es von hier aus nur auf der Brockenstrasse die letzten 241 HM
rauf zum Gipfel (Naturschutzgebiet, daher nur die Strasse).

Oben geniessen wir die tolle Aussicht bei hoffentlich guter Fernsicht. Es
ist ca. 21 Uhr und man hat das Brockentableau fast für sich alleine.

Eine Atmosphäre die man geniessen muss! Vielleicht sehen wir ja auch
Mephisto mit seinen Hexen umherfliegen.
Nun gilt es die Lampen an den Helm zu befestigen und das Rücklicht
einzuschalten, denn spätestens jetzt wird der Sinn und Zweck dieser Tour am
längsten Tag des Jahres klar:

Im Halbdunkeln, je nach Bewuchs und Vegetation auch im sehr Dunklen, geht es
für die nächsten 1,5 Stunden nur runter (fast)!

Wir verlassen den Gipfel, fahren wieder ein Stück die Brockenstrasse runter
um den "Goetheweg" unter die Räder zu nehmen.

Der Goetheweg führt uns zum Eckersprung wo wir uns den weiteren Verlauf der
Strecke spontan aussuchen können.
Zur Auswahl stehen "Pionierweg" (sehr verblockt) oder "Kaiserweg" (auch sehr
verblockt).
Wer schon mal dabei war wird sich über jeden dieser Wege freuen.
Auf jeden Fall kommen wir zurück zum Eckerstausee und fahren das letzte
Stück Pionierweg am Wasser entlang über die "Echostelle" ein kleines Stück
rauf zur

"Louisenbank".
Als Sahnehäupchen dann noch der allseits beliebete Singletrail "Autobahn"
(hier wird es dunkel, schmal und schnell) wieder runter nach Bad Harzburg.

Ich empfehle im Anschluss ein Kaltgetränk auf dem Parkplatz.

Man sollte sich für den Abend nichts mehr vornehmen, sagt euren Familien,
dass ihr nicht vor 23:30 Uhr zu Hause sein werdet.

Ganz wichtig!!!
Helm, Helm, Helm, ggf. Protectoren, LICHT am Helm, LICHT am Lenker (Licht
heisst: mindestens 20 Lux, sonst sieht man spätestens auf der "Autobahn"
nichts).

Rücklicht.
Für die Abfahrten ist es nicht von Nachteil wenn man "rostige Nägel" im Kopf
hat.

Ach ja, die Streckendaten: es werden so ca. 1000 HM und 35 bis 40 Km.


Grüße


----------



## Dantethr (20. Mai 2011)

Ist natürlich im HARZ


----------



## H.B (20. Mai 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Bin dabei.


 
Ich ebenfalls !

Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (21. Mai 2011)

Will morgen jemand gegen 11Uhr fahren? Muss mein Defizit von heute ausgeglichen.


----------



## Tracer (21. Mai 2011)

für 2,5 std. habe ich für morgen frei bekommen.
dann bis morgen!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (21. Mai 2011)

Moin Mädels

Die Unwettervorhersagen kennt ihr aber schon oder?
Ansonsten würd ich auch kommen,aber so wies aussieht fällts wohl ins Wasser und nach dem Donnerwetter letztes Wo-ende will ich das Glück nicht ausreizen was Gewitter im Wald angeht!

Wie wars denn heute?

Grüße

Nils

@Svenni:Schön das ihr wieder da seid,hoffe ihr hattet ne schöne&erholsame Woche....


----------



## Sven7181 (22. Mai 2011)

Alles klar, dann bis um 11.

@Nils: Jop gestern wieder gut gelandet, war super und das Essen viel zu gut.
Nun raff dich auf und komm mit radeln, gibt kein Unwetter, mein Holzbein juckt nicht


----------



## Sven7181 (22. Mai 2011)

Nette Tour heute auch wen ich nicht so konnte wie ich wollte

Hab dann aufm Rückweg noch einen Trail mitgenommen und musste dann auf dem Rückweg feststellen das meine Kette scheinbar meinen hohen Kräften nicht gewachsen war  - hab es noch so eben bis nach Hause geschaft





@Nils: Wo warst du? Wetter war gut, Stimmung super


----------



## Sanz (26. Mai 2011)

Was'n das.............auf Seite 2 so kurz vorm WE

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Sven7181 (26. Mai 2011)

Joop was mit Samstag?

Hätte mal nichts gegen eine Langschläfertour


----------



## Sanz (26. Mai 2011)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Joop was mit Samstag?
> 
> Hätte mal nichts gegen eine Langschläfertour



Ich kann leider nur bis 1400. 
11oo wäre schon gut!

Andre


----------



## Sven7181 (27. Mai 2011)

OK dann quäle ich mich irgendwie aus dem Bett.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (28. Mai 2011)

Moin Mädels

Ausgeschlafen?

Ich nicht,bin aber trotzdem dabei,bis gleich.....

Lg

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (28. Mai 2011)

bin auch dabei!


----------



## Sven7181 (28. Mai 2011)

Dito

wohl etwas später


----------



## Hanswurschtl (28. Mai 2011)

Mal ein Lob an Alle:
Eine konditionell sowie technisch starke Gruppe wie heute habe ich in der Größe noch nie beim Samstagstreff gesehen.

Nur die Einsatzfreude bei der Trailpflege...
Na gut. Ich hab's mir vom Vorbeifahren her auch einfacher vorgestellt.

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass es nächsten Samstag wieder so schön hinhaut!

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Sanz (28. Mai 2011)

Hi Mitstreiter,

so wünscht man sich das. Etwas über 16er Schnitt trotz neuer noch recht ungepflegter zeckiger Trails Ich bin ein Freund von abwechslungsreichen Strecken

Bis in 7 Tagen
Andre





Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Mal ein Lob an Alle:
> Eine konditionell sowie technisch starke Gruppe wie heute habe ich in der Größe noch nie beim Samstagstreff gesehen.
> Sven


----------



## cudaja (29. Mai 2011)

argh, ich war drei minuten zu spät am start...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (29. Mai 2011)

Die "Zeckentrails" nehmen wir uns im Winter mal vor. Da hab ich dann auch noch ein paar im Präsentkorb. Reicht für'ne 3 Stunden 7er Schnitt Runde im Rosengarten...
Komisch.. jetzt hätte ich auf einmal nichts gegen Schnee einzuwenden..

Morgen (Montag) Nachmittag / Abend hätte ich übrigens noch die Chance auf eine kleine Runde bis 2 Std.
Diesmal aber locker.
André, bist du dabei?
Was ist mit euch (allen)?
Gruß

Sven

Ach ja: 

Uhrzeit 18 00 Uhr Kärntner Hütte 

Ich kann auch früher, aber ungern später.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (29. Mai 2011)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hi Mitstreiter,
> 
> so wünscht man sich das. Etwas über 16er Schnitt trotz neuer noch recht ungepflegter zeckiger Trails Ich bin ein Freund von abwechslungsreichen Strecken
> 
> ...



Moinsen

Joh,ich auch,ich liebe sowas...!Je schmaler der Trail umso geiler,aber etwas freier könnten sie schon noch sein,denke wenn wir sie nur oft genug fahren und mal ne kleine Schere mitnehmen für das Zeugs auf Kopfhöhe dann sollt es passen...
Aber gegen die Zecken kann man nichts machen,nur singen:Ihr seid Zecken,asoziale Zecken...vielleicht hauen sie dann ja ab!

Gruppe hat ja prächtig gepasst diesmal,stimmt,so könnts immer sein..

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sven7181 (31. Mai 2011)

Donnerstag 11Uhr

Flotte Runde mit neuen, ungepflegten Zeckentrails?


----------



## John Rico (31. Mai 2011)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hi Mitstreiter,
> 
> so wünscht man sich das. Etwas über 16er Schnitt trotz neuer noch recht ungepflegter zeckiger Trails Ich bin ein Freund von abwechslungsreichen Strecken
> 
> ...



Ich hatte ja schon wieder überlegt, einen neuen Versuch in der Samstagsrunde zu starten, aber wenn ich das lese, muss ich noch ne Menge trainineren, bis ich bei euch wieder mitkomme...

Ich wünsch euch ein schönes verlängertes WE!
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (31. Mai 2011)

Stell dich mal nicht so an....ich halte ja schließlich auch tapfer durch


----------



## iderf62 (1. Juni 2011)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Donnerstag 11Uhr
> 
> Flotte Runde mit neuen, ungepflegten Zeckentrails?



habe Zeit und Bock, noch jemand dabei?
Fred

Da wenig Resonanz, komme ich erst zu um 14:00 Uhr zur KH, treffe mich dort mit Kanuto, wenn noch jemand Lust hat ca. 3h Tempo wie üblich.
VG
Fred


----------



## Voitlbiker (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo an die alten Hasen hier,

ich fahre Donnerstag und 9Uhr mit einem Kumpel von der KH ein Runde in den HB's. Wer mag, kann sich gerne bei uns anschließen oder besser wir bei euch und uns vielleicht ein paar neue Trails zeigen. Wir würden uns sehr freuen. 

Gruß 

Thomas


----------



## Sven7181 (1. Juni 2011)

jemand der morgen um 11Uhr fährt?!


----------



## Voitlbiker (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Sven,

wenn morgen keiner um 9Uhr kann, würden wir vorher eine ruhige Runde drehen und um 11Uhr am Parkplatz vorbeischauen und mit dir noch eine Runde drehen.

Thomas


----------



## Tracer (1. Juni 2011)

*morgen "donnerstag" 02.06.2011 - biken in dem habes - 11 uhr - treffen an der kärntner hütte - tempo: mittel - dauer: 3,5 std. - +/- 1000hm. - 50km - gute laune + schädelschutz + funktionierendes tolles bike + handschuhe, pannenset / werkzeug, getränk + verpflegung mit bringen *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bycos (1. Juni 2011)

Also ich freu mich schon auf morgen...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (1. Juni 2011)

Ich habe gerade mit Felix gesprochen. Wir haben morgen folgendes vor:

*- Fahrradfahren
- dabei NICHT Schwitzen
- Nebenbei und später in der Heide ein paar Bier vernichten*

Treffpunkt und -Zeit steht noch nicht fest, deshalb Anmeldungen bitte bis 10 00 Uhr und wir entscheiden dann. 

Hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu kurzfristig.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sven7181 (2. Juni 2011)

Ein verlockendes Angebot...aber als nicht Vater, radel ich wie immer 

Bis gleich


----------



## Tracer (2. Juni 2011)

das war herrlich heute, schönes wetter, nette radkumpels und tolle trails. nur das tempo war ein wenig schneller als sonst. 
dann vielleicht bis samstag!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand Lust, am Samstagmorgen zu fahren? 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Tracer (2. Juni 2011)

_*samstag 04.06.2011 - biken in dem habes - 11 uhr - treffen an der kärntner hütte - tempo: langsam - dauer: 3,5 std. - +/- 1000hm. - 50km - gute laune + schädelschutz + funktionierendes tolles bike + handschuhe, pannenset / werkzeug, getränk + verpflegung mit bringen
*_


----------



## Sven7181 (2. Juni 2011)

Standard am Samstag ist 11Uhr

Heute war echt schnell oder ich zu schwach? 

Nun gibt's Nudeln...euch noch einen Schönen Feiertag


----------



## Maracuja10 (2. Juni 2011)

Samstag könnt ich mich ja auch mal hinreissen lassen bei euch mitzufahren. 50 Km klingt ja ganz ordentlich.


----------



## knallerkay (2. Juni 2011)

Moin Moin!


hört sich nicht schlecht an. Ich melde mich dann auch mal an.  Hoffe ich schaffe die 50km...


----------



## iRolls (3. Juni 2011)

Will Samstag auch mal mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iderf62 (3. Juni 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> _*samstag 04.06.2011 - biken in dem habes - 11 uhr - treffen an der kärntner hütte - tempo: langsam - dauer: 3,5 std. - +/- 1000hm. - 50km - gute laune + schädelschutz + funktionierendes tolles bike + handschuhe, pannenset / werkzeug, getränk + verpflegung mit bringen
> *_



bin dabei,
fred


----------



## LowRider4711 (3. Juni 2011)

bei Tempo langsam bin ich dabei 
Bis morsche


----------



## Putcho (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
morgen bin ich auch mal wieder dabei, mal gucken wie schnell langsam ist 
Putcho


----------



## kanuto (3. Juni 2011)

dito

bis morgen

knut


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. Juni 2011)

Bis gleich...bin auch dabei 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## H.B (4. Juni 2011)

Bin auch dabei.

Holger


----------



## iRolls (4. Juni 2011)

Ich muss absagen, habe Hexenschuss:-((((


----------



## Sanz (4. Juni 2011)

iRolls schrieb:


> Ich muss absagen, habe Hexenschuss:-((((



Ich fülle die Mitfahrerzahl wieder auf!

Andre


----------



## Sven7181 (4. Juni 2011)

ich bin raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olfrich (4. Juni 2011)

schade zu spät... 
das werd ich dann nächsten Samstag mal probieren wie "langsam" das ist ...
fährt morgen am Sonntag jemand gemächliche... 2-3 h?
Gruß aus Ottensen


----------



## LowRider4711 (4. Juni 2011)

iRolls schrieb:


> Ich muss absagen, habe Hexenschuss:-((((


Schieß doch zurück 
Na dann gute Besserung. Nicht hinlegen. pain-amplefier rein und bewegen


----------



## Hanswurschtl (5. Juni 2011)

Ein fettes Gracias an André und Sven! 
Hatte eine sehr geile 113 KM Strecke und brauchte die Leihpumpe trotz 3 Geländekilometern nicht auspacken.
Wäre es nicht so schweineheiß gewesen hätte ich noch den Lohberg (die Straße um den Brunsberg) mitgenommen, war aber die richtige Entscheidung das nicht zu tun.
Wie war es bei Euch?
Hat alles geklappt?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sanz (5. Juni 2011)

Ja, bei uns war alles super. Wir sind etwas über 50 km und 1300 Hm gefahren. Die Deister Standardrunde wird durch immer mehr Trailanteil richtig gut. So langsam findet man sich zurecht

Gruß
Andre 



Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Ein fettes Gracias an André und Sven!
> Hatte eine sehr geile 113 KM Strecke und brauchte die Leihpumpe trotz 3 Geländekilometern nicht auspacken.
> Wäre es nicht so schweineheiß gewesen hätte ich noch den Lohberg (die Straße um den Brunsberg) mitgenommen, war aber die richtige Entscheidung das nicht zu tun.
> Wie war es bei Euch?
> ...


----------



## Sven7181 (6. Juni 2011)

Sanz schrieb:


> Ja, bei uns war alles super. Wir sind etwas über 50 km und 1300 Hm gefahren. Die Deister Standardrunde wird durch immer mehr Trailanteil richtig gut. So langsam findet man sich zurecht
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



Und wie!!!!! Deister 

Ich hab mich noch letzte Nacht hin und her geschwungen, wie auf den Trails.

Es war der Hammer, mein Federweg wurde bis auf den letzten mm ausgereift.

Das einzigst Negative ist das der Abhang, wo ich meinen Helm zerstört habe entschärft wurde aber naja

Also bis die Tage


----------



## Deleted 214377 (7. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (7. Juni 2011)

MTBler9 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> Alle heile von der Tour gekommen?
> 
> ...



Eigentlich jeden Samstag 11.00 Uhr Kärntner Hütte.

Entweder mittlere Geschwindigkeit (>15 km/h) mit der hier ansässigen MTB News Gruppe oder langsamer mit der Facebook Gruppe (<15 km/h).

Andre


----------



## pixelquantec (7. Juni 2011)

MTBler9 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> Alle heile von der Tour gekommen?
> 
> ...


 
Also ich fahre Samstag 11Uhr ab Kärntner Hütte <15km/h, wenn das Wetter so wird wie vorausgesagt.

Gruß 
Torsten


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Juni 2011)

Moin Jungs+Mädels

Ich bin denn mal raus für 4Wochen,endlich darf ich zur Reha....

Lg,viel Spaß und laßt die Knochen heile!
Rockt die HaBes

Nilsi


----------



## knallerkay (8. Juni 2011)

Moin!

Wie ist denn die Facebook-Seite? Habe gerade beim schnellen suchen nichts gefunden....

Gruß Kay!


----------



## LowRider4711 (8. Juni 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Also ich fahre Samstag 11Uhr ab Kärntner Hütte <15km/h, wenn das Wetter so wird wie vorausgesagt.
> 
> Gruß
> Torsten


 da klink ich mich ein


----------



## LowRider4711 (8. Juni 2011)

knallerkay schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wie ist denn die Facebook-Seite? Habe gerade beim schnellen suchen nichts gefunden....
> 
> Gruß Kay!



versuch mal http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_155974184440329


----------



## Deleted 214377 (8. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## H.B (8. Juni 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Also ich fahre Samstag 11Uhr ab Kärntner Hütte <15km/h, wenn das Wetter so wird wie vorausgesagt.
> 
> Gruß
> Torsten


 
Ich bin dabei, wenn's nicht gerade schüttet.
Ansonsten am Sonntag. Laut Wetterbericht soll's da sonniger werden.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## hoedsch (11. Juni 2011)

War eine tolle Runde heute.Den Schnitt von 15 km/h haben wir knapp überboten. Danke an Torsten für   das Guiden.


----------



## pixelquantec (11. Juni 2011)

Und pünktlich vor den größeren Tropfen waren wir wieder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (11. Juni 2011)

super schöne Tour  genau das richtige Tempo heute.
Regen vor und nach der Tour stört ja nicht weiter


----------



## Schmidtsen (11. Juni 2011)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen, war ne super Tour heute! 
Hier der GPS Track:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ncetyyqlpbtqufbf


----------



## jab (11. Juni 2011)

Und fährt morgen jemand? So um 11 vielleicht?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Sven7181 (16. Juni 2011)

soo das Wochenende naht 

Samstag 11Uhr KH


----------



## Hanswurschtl (16. Juni 2011)

Ich bring dann deine Pumpe mit.
Falls bei dir was dazwischen kommt, sag bescheid. Ich würde dann evtl. was anderes machen.
Sven


----------



## Sven7181 (17. Juni 2011)

Sollte das Wetter trocken sein, sieht man sich morgen.

Melde mich morgen früh nochmal


----------



## Hanswurschtl (18. Juni 2011)

Sieht aus als hätten wir erstmal Ruhe:

http://www.wetteronline.de/radar.htm

Ich fahre schon etwas früher los und komme um 11 zur KH. 

Sonst noch jemand Interesse um 10 zu starten? Ich will heute (wahrscheinlich*) schnell fahren.

Sven

*man weiß es ja erst wirklich nach den ersten Metern


----------



## Sven7181 (18. Juni 2011)

Hier regnet es nun, werde trotzdem aufbrechen. Bin gegen 11Uhr an der Hütte also bis gleich.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (18. Juni 2011)

Keine Sorge, hier in Neugraben scheint die Sonne. Bis gleich um 11.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (18. Juni 2011)

Ich pump schon mal auf und mache mich startklar.

Bis gleich
Andre


----------



## iderf62 (18. Juni 2011)

Na dann bis gleich,bringe weibliche Unterstützung mit


----------



## flansch09 (18. Juni 2011)

Sehr schöne Runde mit ca. 40km und 750Hm. Ich sach nur Cheri Cheri...


----------



## Sven7181 (18. Juni 2011)

jap herrliche Runde - bis nÃ¤chste Woche

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaOjGcw1hDw"]YouTube        - âªWerner - Gekotzt wird spÃÂ¤ter: Cheri Lady im 80er Golf Cabrioâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (18. Juni 2011)

Ja, war ne nette Runde mit einigen (für mich) neuen Trails.
Bis auf die Zeckenattacken, hab mir zu Hause noch eine aus'm Bein pulen müssen.


----------



## jab (20. Juni 2011)

Ja, die Zecken waren wirklich übel. In den beiden Pausen habe ich mir - wenn ich nicht irgendwann angefangen habe mich zu verzählen - insgesamt 8 von den Mistviechern abgesammelt. Festgessen hat zum Glück noch keine. 

Nochmal werde ich das Autan sicher nicht vergessen!

Grüße, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (20. Juni 2011)

Meine Freundin und Ich wollten am Sonntag gerne mal in die Harburger Berge. Ihr fahrt ja normalerweise fast immer am Samstag. Von daher wollte ich schonmal vorab fragen, ob am Sonntag jemand fahren würde?


----------



## silver02 (21. Juni 2011)

Fremdverabreder! 
Ich würde mich auch gerne mal einer Runde anschließen wenn es mit dem Wetter am Sonntag passt.


----------



## Kalles (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo, hier meine Einladung

http://www.augenmerk.de/front_neu.jpg

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Sven7181 (22. Juni 2011)

Samstag soll es trocken bleiben.

11UHR KH wie fast immer


----------



## Tracer (23. Juni 2011)

am wochenende findet die eröffnung der "neuen" MTB routen im regionalpark rosengarten.
mehr infos:
http://www.rsg-nordhei.de/drupal/news/11_6_8_eröffnung_der_neuen_mtb_routen_im_regionalpark_rosengarten_25062011


----------



## Sabo.g (23. Juni 2011)

Hi, wurde hier schon ein wenig bei Facebook diskutiert:

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_155974184440329&view=permalink&id=208870732484007

MFG Sabo


----------



## iRolls (23. Juni 2011)

Hey Sabo,

das kann man ja nur als Facebooker sehen.

Hab hier mal Screenshots angefügt.

Ausserdem noch n anderer link: http://radsport-hh.de/cms/index.php?id=59,1378,0,0,1,0

und dies: http://www.regionalpark-rosengarten...e/routen-eroeffnung-am-25-juni.html?tx_ttnews[backPid]=16&cHash=80e98bc0d4

Es herrscht Einigkeit, dass wir alle am Samstag aufschlagen sollten, egal ob IBC oder FB.

Droht die Sperrung der Trails oder haben die werten Herren und Damen bloß noch nicht gemerkt, dass Ihre Route schon längst befahren wird?


----------



## Maracuja10 (23. Juni 2011)

Würde denn nun noch jemand am Sonntag fahren? So ab 11 Uhr?!

 Wir wären zu viert und würden uns über einen ortskundigen Guide freuen, der uns eine schöne Runde zeigen könnte.


----------



## iRolls (24. Juni 2011)

Wie zu vermuten war:-(((((


----------



## Sven7181 (24. Juni 2011)

Sollen sie so viele Schilder aufstellen wie sie wollen. Alles reine Verschwendung. 

Also bis morgen um 11:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (24. Juni 2011)

Wer verfasst eigentlich den Text auf diesen Schildern? 1. 2. 3. schnarch 51. 52. ...
Zuviel Text, zu belehrend = liest kein Schwein und wenn wird's nicht ernst genommen.

Allein "passt eure Geschwindigkeit an" womit wohl "Fahrt langsam" (Ihr könntet sonst Spaß haben) gemeint ist...

Ist das Neid?

Ich verstehe den Sinn solcher Schilder nicht.

Oder handelt es sich hierbei um wissenschaftliche Studien und wir sind Teil eines sozialen Experiments?


In Bezug auf Biker die sich hier nicht auskennen finde ich ausgewiesene Trails gut. Freu ich mich ja auch z.B. im Harz drüber. 

Also:
Ich denke wir alle machen das weiter was wir bisher auch gemacht haben (ob mit oder ohne "Schutzkleidung") und lassen die Frolleins mal *ihre* Schildchen und Regeln aufstellen.

Sollten künftig irgendwelche künstlichen Barrieren aufgestellt werden müssen wir uns halt ab und an auch wieder einmal zu einer etwas professionelleren Trailpflege verabreden...


----------



## Kono (24. Juni 2011)

Höhö... Lustig. Hatte ich noch gar nicht gelesen.
Ist eine Bitte, ein von einem Verein aufgestelltes Schild. Ich kann hier keinerlei rechtskräftige Verbindlichkeit erkennen.
Könnte man eigentlich gleich sein eigenes daneben stellen:
1. Bitte kein Wild erschiessen, der Schuss könnte die Tiere erschrecken!
2. Nach dem Einsatz von schweren Holzwirtschaftlichen Gerät bitte die Wege wieder herstellen.
3. Hunde sind an der Leine zu führen. (Das ist übrigens einen Rechtsverbindlichkeit!)
usw usf...


----------



## John Rico (24. Juni 2011)

Ich finde das Schild gar nicht so schlimm, bis auf Punkt 1 und 3 sind die "Regeln" doch völlig ok (über Punkt 8 kann man diskutieren).

Ich kann nur noch mal darauf hinweisen, dass morgen um 15 Uhr die offizielle Eröffnung der MTB Strecke stattfindet. Ich kann leider nicht (muss arbeiten), aber jeder hier sollte sich überlegen, für unsere Zukunft dort aufzutauchen. Denn je mehr von uns dort vertreten sind, desto eher haben wir die Möglichkeit, mit den Offiziellen ins Gespräch zu kommen. Diese merken dann hoffentlich auch, dass es um eine sehr große Interessengruppe geht und man vielleicht nicht nur alle anderen fragt, was die MTBler dürfen sollen. Wenn da morgen nur Reiter und Walker auftauchen und meckern, werden wir es bald mit ganz anderen Regeln und Problemen zu tun haben.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Hanswurschtl (24. Juni 2011)

*Lieber *Sven...(he he)
Bei Aushängen oder Schildern, die mit "Liebe(r)..." anfangen möchte der Verfasser sich oftmals einfach nur profilieren. Vielleicht vor dem eigenen Verein, den Nachbarn, den Stammtischbrüdern oder vor sich selbst.
Das Ziel, in diesem Fall für Frieden und einer entspannteren Lage im Wald zu sorgen, wird dabei völlig verfehlt oftmals wird die Lage sogar verschlimmert.

Wer fühlt sich durch dieses Schild, ich meine nur das hier mit einem Foto verlinkte, angesprochen?

Erreicht werden durch diese Schilder diejenigen die eine negative Meinung über das Mountainbiken oder sonstige Sportarten haben welche ihren Reiz durch das erreichen höherer Geschwindigkeiten erzielen. 
Denjenigen wird durch das Aufstellen solcher Schilder bestätigt, dass Mountainbiker sich ihrer Meinung nach gesetzeswidrig verhalten was es bei solchen Personen oftmals zur Ausübung von Selbstjustiz führt. 
Es gab schon Schüsse aus Luftgewehren, gespannten Natodraht, Nagelbretter und Fallgruben die sich gegen Mountainbiker und teilweise Motocrosser im ehemaligen Militärgebiet richteten.



Ich halte diese Schilder deshalb wirklich für gefährlich. Man sieht ja im Alltag, gerade in den am meisten regulierten Bereichen (z.B. Straßenverkehr), wozu das führt.

Wir sollten uns deshalb an die entsprechenden Stellen beim Regionalpark Rosengarten wenden und um Beseitigung der Schilder bitten.

Ich kann auch was vorbereiten wenn Ihr wollt. ... Nein... kein Schild!...

Gruß Sven


----------



## Kono (25. Juni 2011)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Ich kann auch was vorbereiten wenn Ihr wollt. ... Nein... kein Schild!...



Das mit den Nagelbrettern hatten wir schon...


----------



## John Rico (25. Juni 2011)

Lieber Sven (ich hab ein Deja vu),

ich sehe dieses Schild nicht so kritisch. Auf allen Infotafeln in unserem Gebiet gibt es doch Verhaltensregeln, auch auf denen, die schon seit Jahren dort stehen und an alle Besucher gerichtet sind. Und wahrscheinlich wird man in vielen Bikerevieren mit offiziellen Strecken Schilder mit solchen Regeln finden, oder nicht? Außerdem finde ich diese Formulierung deutlich besser als eine Variante im Befehlston, die aus Vorschriften und Verboten besteht.

Aber gerade wenn dich (und vielleicht auch andere) dieses Schild stört, ist es ein Grund mehr, morgen um 15:00 Uhr an der KH zu erscheinen und diese Meinung (freundlich) den Offiziellen mitzuteilen. Sonst haben wir sofort verhärtete Fronten, kaum dass die erste offizielle MTB Strecke eröffnet wurde.

Gruß
Sven 

PS: Viel mehr als irgendwelche Schilder kotzt mich im Moment an, dass ich so gut wie gar nicht mehr zum Biken komme.


----------



## Kono (25. Juni 2011)

John Rico schrieb:


> morgen um 15:00 Uhr an der KH zu erscheinen


11:00 Uhr! Ich schaue mir das morgen mal an...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (25. Juni 2011)

Lieb...Moin Sven ! (aaaaaah es geht wieder)

Ich werde wohl um 11 zur KH kommen, aber 15 Uhr schaff ich nicht. 

Mach mal bitte ein paar Fotos. Ich würde gern mal sehen wieviele Mtbler da antreten. Wird bestimmt nett.
Das da groß diskutiert wird, gar ein paar "Störenfriede" auftauchen glaube ich gar nicht mal.
Ich würde da auch nichts vom Zaun brechen, mich einfach über die hystorisch evtl. größte MTB-Gruppe der Harburger Berge freuen und mitfahren.

Ich kann nur keine Verhaltensregeln, ob Sie nun mit "Liebe(r)" oder mit "Verboten:" anfangen, mehr sehen. Einfach mal weglassen, die Leute fahren schon angepasst und benehmen sich einem gesunden Menschenverstand entsprechend. 
die Ausnahmen gibt es überall. Ich kenne persönlich aber keine.

Kommst du denn um 11 auch?

Dann wären wir mal wieder zu dritt (Sven, Sven und Sven)

Gruß

Sven


----------



## John Rico (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo Sven (so langsam haben wir alle Grußworte durch ...),

Ich kann leider nicht, da ich mich jetzt zu BOC - ähm, ich meine "BOC auf Bike"  - aufmache und arbeiten muss. Aber wenn einer von euch lange Weile hat und noch das eine oder andere Ersatzteil braucht, freue ich mich immer über Ablenkung! 
Viele Biker, die anwesend sind und freundlich(!) ihre Meinung kund tun sind nie falsch. Denn im Gegensatz zu den Reitern und Walkern haben wie kaum eine Lobby, obwohl wir vielleicht die größte aktive Gruppe darstellen.

@Kono: Die Touren starten um 11, die offizielle Eröffnung mit den Offiziellen beginnt um 15:15 Uhr.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (25. Juni 2011)

John Rico schrieb:


> @Kono: Die Touren starten um 11, die offizielle Eröffnung mit den Offiziellen beginnt um 15:15 Uhr.


11:00 Uhr KH abfahrt zur Tour. 15:00 Wildpark Schwarze Berge die offizielle Eröffnung.


----------



## Sven7181 (25. Juni 2011)

Gibt's da wenigstens Freibier?


----------



## Hanswurschtl (25. Juni 2011)

Mal schauen:
Servus, Gruetzi, Grüßgott, Na, Hey, Hi, Ho (naja..), Ahoi, Jo, Tach, Ey, Guten Morgen/Tag/Abend 
nach ein paar Bier vielleicht auch Alda! und das beliebte Digga!
und nächsten Samstag (www.schlagermove.de) nach sehr vielen Bier auch häufiger mal ein HOSSA!

Haben wir jetzt alle? Shit, ich muss los...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (25. Juni 2011)

Feibier gibts morgen wenn du mir beim Umzug hilfst...

so jetzt aber...


----------



## Sven7181 (25. Juni 2011)

Lass mich kurz überlegen.

Morgen.......

.....ganz schlecht


----------



## Hanswurschtl (25. Juni 2011)

he he...

hab auch nur Jever hier.

Wie war's bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werneson (25. Juni 2011)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Würde denn nun noch jemand am Sonntag fahren? So ab 11 Uhr?!
> 
> Wir wären zu viert und würden uns über einen ortskundigen Guide freuen, der uns eine schöne Runde zeigen könnte.



Hallo Maracuja!
Ich starte morgen (So) um 11:00 Uhr von der Kärntner Hütte zu einer Runde durch die HaBe.
Ich kenne mich dort sehr gut aus und kann Euch sehr schöne Trails zeigen.
Wenn Ihr wollt fahren wir zusammen.
Dann vielleicht bis morgen.
Grüße Frank


----------



## Voitlbiker (25. Juni 2011)

War eine super Tour heute. Schweinische Trails mit schweinischen Namen ;-)
Kann vielleicht noch einer die Fotos hochladen, die Willy gemacht hat?
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Maracuja10 (25. Juni 2011)

werneson schrieb:


> Hallo Maracuja!
> Ich starte morgen (So) um 11:00 Uhr von der Kärntner Hütte zu einer Runde durch die HaBe.
> Ich kenne mich dort sehr gut aus und kann Euch sehr schöne Trails zeigen.
> Wenn Ihr wollt fahren wir zusammen.
> ...



Hallo Frank,
Wir treffen uns jetzt um 14.30 Uhr an der Kärntener Hütte. 11 Uhr passte zeitlich doch nicht so gut. Vllt. klappts ja ein anderes mal.
Gruß, Christian


----------



## silver02 (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo Frank,

vielleicht hast Du ja Lust, Deine Tour nach hinten zu schieben, so auf 14.30 Uhr? Wir würden uns freuen!

Viele Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## Maracuja10 (26. Juni 2011)

Wir treffen uns heute doch schon eine Stunde früher (13:30 Uhr), da es für uns ansonsten schwierig wird (Bahn Streik).


----------



## werneson (26. Juni 2011)

ist denn nun jemand 14:30 Uhr an der KH?


----------



## Kono (26. Juni 2011)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Würde denn nun noch jemand am Sonntag fahren? So ab 11 Uhr?!





Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns jetzt um 14.30 Uhr an der Kärntener Hütte. 11 Uhr passte zeitlich doch nicht so gut.





Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns heute doch schon eine Stunde früher (13:30 Uhr)


Na, wenigstens scheint es ja doch bei dem Sonntag geblieben zu sein. Ansonsten sehr informative und unterhaltsame Posts, weiter so!


----------



## peterbe (26. Juni 2011)

Was hast du denn Arne? Flexibilität ist doch ein Skill mit Zukunft...


----------



## werneson (27. Juni 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Was hast du denn Arne? Flexibilität ist doch ein Skill mit Zukunft...



Dann bin ich wohl zu unflexibel. Habe jetzt eine Rund bei mir vor der Haustür gedreht.

P.S. gute Besserung Peter und bis bald mal wieder

Grüße Frank


----------



## Sabo.g (27. Juni 2011)

Hier ein erstes Video vom Wochenende:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W77leoa5S0g"]YouTube        - âªHarburger Berge Teil Iâ¬â[/nomedia]

(auch in HD anschaubar)
MFG Sabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgeb (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe âAnfÃ¤nger und erfahrene Bikerâ,

  Nun ist es soweit; laut Zeitung*1 ist der Regionalpark Rosengarten seit dem Wochenende um einen Freizeitsportattraktion reicher. Gemeint sind die 30 km, die, einzigartig im GroÃraum Hamburg, eigens fÃ¼r die Mountainbiker ausgewiesen seien. TatsÃ¤chlich waren mir â wie die Ãberschrift des Artikels versprach â einige Wege neu. Neu war mir zudem die Wegwahl. Vieles Bekannte blieb rechts und links liegen. DafÃ¼r war die respektable Kilometerzahl, aufgeteilt auf zwei Haupttouren und eine Verbindungsroute, gerade richtig fÃ¼r einen gemÃ¼tlichen Sonntagnachmittag, an dem ich mich â obwohl nicht ganz fitt gefÃ¼hlt â doch noch zu einer entspannten AnfÃ¤ngerrunde aufraffen konnte. PrÃ¤dikat: âZeckenfreiâ.
  Der Vorsitzende des Radsportverbandes Hamburg, Volker Heyer Ã¤uÃerte laut Zeitung zudem, dass die GelÃ¤nderadfahrer auf diesen Routen unter sich blieben, und nicht mit Reitern oder Nordic Walkern um den Weg konkurrierten. TatsÃ¤chlich gibt es auf niedersÃ¤chsischem Gebiet keine Ãberschneidungen der neuen StreckenfÃ¼hrungen fÃ¼r Nordic Walker und Mountainbiker. Es gibt nÃ¤mlich keine fÃ¼r Nordic Walker. Auf hamburgischem Gebiet teilt man sich weitgehend die Wege. Auf Reitwegen gibt es auch erstaunlich viele gemeinsame Strecken; jedenfalls nach der neuen Wegauszeichnung. Nichtsdestotrotz kann ich mich an keinen Konkurrenzkampf erinnern. Ob das umgekehrt genau so gesehen wird, weiÃ ich nicht, aber ich fÃ¼r meinen Teil freue mich immer darÃ¼ber, ein Pferd im Wald zu sehen.
  Dass laut Abendblatt nicht nur auf der Hamburger Seite des Regionalparks, sondern auch in Niedersachsen noch die Beschilderung des Mountainbiketourennetzes fehle, kann ich nicht bestÃ¤tigen. Nicht immer leicht zu finden und nicht immer durch ein bedrucktes Schild, aber dennoch ist die so genannte M1 als Gesamtroute erkennbar ausgewiesen. Wenn eine Plakette fehlt, so wurde ein Baum abgeschliffen und ein rot-weiÃer Pfeil aufgemalt.
  Dass sich trotz fehlender Wegweiser niemand verlaufen mÃ¼sse, da man sich die GPS-Daten von der Homepage des Regionalparks herunterladen kÃ¶nne, ist auch so eine Sache. Gut, verlaufen habe ich mich nicht. Die gpx-Dateien haben mein Navi mit vielen hundert Wegpunkten verseucht, wobei mir zusammenhÃ¤ngende Tracks sinnvoller erschienen wÃ¤ren. So richtig nachvollziehbar und vollstÃ¤ndig waren die Tourdaten leider nicht. Ohne die Beschilderung hÃ¤tten wir den vorgesehenen Schleifen um den Karlstein nicht folgen kÃ¶nnen. Leider funktionieren auf der Regionalpark-Website weder die Kontakt-, noch die Impressums- Seiten, sodass mir das Geben von VerbesserungsvorschlÃ¤gen zunÃ¤chst schwer fÃ¤llt.
  Dass laut Abendblatt die neuen Wege von Mountainbikern als anspruchsvoll gelobt wÃ¼rden und Michael Schrader von der Radsportgemeinschaft Nordheide meint, man kÃ¶nne hier ordentlich HÃ¶henmeter machen, ist nach meiner Meinung teilweise nicht nur Ansichtssache. Die immerhin 770 HÃ¶henmeter auf mit An- und Abfahrt 47 km Strecke sind vielleicht nicht toll, aber eben ordentlich. Und gerade im Hamburger Raum fallen einige Anstiege als anstrengend und manche Abfahrten als anspruchsvoll im VerhÃ¤ltnis zur restlichen Wegstrecke auf. Die weitergehende Aussage âSÃ¼ddeutsche dÃ¼rften sich wundern [â¦]â kann aber in Zukunft anders auszulegen sein, als bisher. Noch konnten wir jeden SÃ¼ddeutschen durch geschickte Streckenwahl begeistern und sowohl konditionell als auch technisch fordern. Bei versierten Mountainbikern aus dem SÃ¼den kÃ¶nnte die Begeisterung jedoch zukÃ¼nftig in bloÃe Verwunderung umschlagen.
  FÃ¼r touristische MountainbikeanfÃ¤nger kann das neue Wegnetz eine sehr feine Sache sein. Sorgen macht mir aber das bereits angesprochene Bestreben nach Separation der Mountainbiker vom Ã¼brigen Wegnetzt. Die Wegwahl riecht sehr nach: âFahrt mal dort, da stÃ¶rt ihr niemanden!â Dass die schÃ¶nen Wege fÃ¼r mein Empfinden falsch herum ausgewiesen sind, kommt vielleicht einer gewollten Temporeduktion im Konfliktbereich zugute. Insgesamt wird das neue Mountainbikenetz den Werbeaussagen nur mit EinschrÃ¤nkungen gerecht. Umso problematischer wirkt der nun omniprÃ¤sente*2 aber bisher nur bedingt rechtlich relevante Regelkatalog mit Punkt 1: âFahrt nur auf ausgewiesenen Routen und in die ausgeschilderten [steht da so] Richtung.â Bleibt zu hoffen, dass dieser zusammen mit den fÃ¼r die RoutenfÃ¼hrung nicht sinnvoll erscheinenden, neu aufgestellten Durchfahrt-Verbotsschildern kein neues Kapitel erÃ¶ffnen mÃ¶ge.

  âFahrspaÃ und Naturgenussâ wÃ¼nscht euch
  Helge

 *1 (âIm Regionalpark gehtâs aufwÃ¤rts â Mountainbiker finden im Rosengarten jetzt neue Wege vor, nur die Beschilderung ist noch nicht fertigâ, Thomas Sulzyc, Hamburger Abendblatt 27.06.2011, âHarburgâ- Beilage, S. 2)
  *2 Offizielle Karte fÃ¼r den Regionalpark Rosengarten, 1. Auflage 2011; Flyer âMountainbikingâ des Regionalpark Rosengarten e.V.; Tourismusinformationstafeln http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8453091&postcount=2301 [da stehtâs nicht so]

PS: Nach einem Hinweis an die zustÃ¤ndige Werbeagentur funktioniert nun der Zugriff auf das Impressum.


----------



## pixelquantec (27. Juni 2011)

Solange nicht so ein Kleinhirn auf "seinen" Weg besteht und MTB´ler als nicht erwünscht auf selbigen verbal, mit Stöckchen oder schlimmeren Sachen nervt, ist das doch alles easy: Fremde können auf den ausgeschilderten Routen rumrollen und der Rest macht alles so wie gehabt. Sonst würden ja die ganzen schönen Wege einfach zuwachsen.


----------



## FrauBike (27. Juni 2011)

Also..ich bin noch âziemlicher AnfÃ¤ngerââ¦â¦. aber einige Trails bin ich schon mal in den Harburger Bergen  gefahren.
 Ich bin  aber ziemlich sicher, dass ich nicht mehr nach Harburg gekommen wÃ¤re, wenn das meine absolut erste Tour gewesen wÃ¤re und nicht gewusst hÃ¤tte was die Harburger Berge den Bikern eigentlich zu bieten haben.
DafÃ¼r hÃ¤tte sich die Anfahrt gar nicht gelohnt
Die Tour war aber insofern schÃ¶n, als das es unglaublich viele nette Leute dort gab


----------



## pixelquantec (27. Juni 2011)

Heute gibt es im Bayrischen Fernsehen um 20:15Uhr mal mountainbiken in den Alpen.


----------



## Tracer (27. Juni 2011)

ein paar fotos und ein pirate berich über dem "regionalpark rosengarten könntet ihr hier unter dem namen: "moin moin piraten" finden!

http://www.pirate-hamburg.de/pirate.html


----------



## tommi101 (27. Juni 2011)

@helgeb

vielen dank für deine ausführliche stellungnahme. ich vermute (und hoffe!) mal das sich das ganze thema nach einer gewissen zeit wieder von selbst beruhigt - solange wir uns alle vernünftig im wald benehmen.

ride on!!


----------



## Sabo.g (29. Juni 2011)

Hier das Video Teil 2 Harburger Berge - offizielle Streckenbesichtigung

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI5rDu01RtE&feature=player_embedded

MFG Sabo


----------



## fischkuchen (30. Juni 2011)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hier ein erstes Video vom Wochenende:
> 
> YouTube        - âªHarburger Berge Teil Iâ¬â
> 
> ...




Nettes Video, das einen schÃ¶nen Einblick auf die Strecke gibt. (Aber die Musikauswahl ist fast schon kriminell  )


----------



## marewo (30. Juni 2011)

Moin Sabo,
sehr schöne Videos, ich glaub den meisten hats Spass gemacht. 
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (30. Juni 2011)

Samstag 11:00Uhr KH

Ziel: 50km, viele Trails & viel Spaß


Wegen Umstieg auf 10fach hab ich ein paar nette Dinge über s. unten.


----------



## Tracer (30. Juni 2011)

bin dabei!


----------



## knallerkay (1. Juli 2011)

50 km sind schon viel... Naja, bin dabei!


----------



## kanuto (1. Juli 2011)

bin morgen auch dabei,

gruß kanuto


----------



## yako54 (1. Juli 2011)

Bin auch dabei!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Tracer (2. Juli 2011)

moin!
hier in rosengarten (karlstein) gibt es gerade nieselregen.
wenn es in 1std. nicht aufhört, passe ich heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (2. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre. Bin ja nicht aus Zucker wie Willy 

Bis gleich auf das es schön matschig wird!


----------



## knallerkay (2. Juli 2011)

Ahh, das ist beruhigend. Fing gerade an mich zu fragen ob ich mit der Absicht los zu fahren allein bin!

Also dann, bis gleich!


----------



## John Rico (2. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch mal wieder dabei.
Bis gleich!


----------



## yako54 (2. Juli 2011)

Bin raus heute, viel Spass Euch!


----------



## Sven7181 (8. Juli 2011)

Samstag 09.07.2011

11 Uhr 

Ich persönlich würde gerne 50km fahren und Tempo "normal"


----------



## tommi101 (8. Juli 2011)

Ich versuche auch mal wieder dranzubleiben 
Bis morgen!


----------



## Jackass1987 (8. Juli 2011)

bin auch mal wieder da 

Gruß Erik !


----------



## Schmidtsen (10. Juli 2011)

Hier der GPS Track von unserer gestrigen Tour: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ujxobxrdzuflyzzj


----------



## Tracer (14. Juli 2011)

hi jungs!
vielen dank an alle, die mich dieses jahr, wochenende für wochenende bei meiner TransAlp Challenge vorbereitung begleiten haben!
morgen gehts richtung mittenwald und samstag fängt um 10uhr mein perönlicher kampf an und andre begleitet mich wieder!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## pixelquantec (14. Juli 2011)

Na dann: Good Race!
Vor allem sturzfrei und wenig Regen.

Ich bin Sonntag erst aus Mittenwald von einer herrlichen Alpentour mit etwas Schnee und viel Sonne zurück gekommen. Ihr habt allerdings ein paar Hömies mehr vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

fährt morgen eig jemand ? Ich will morgen nicht alleine unterwegs sein ... Es soll ja auch besseres Wetter werden... ich hoffe es meldet sich noch jemand 

Gruß Erik


----------



## Schmidtsen (15. Juli 2011)

Moin, ich bin morgen am Start


----------



## Jackass1987 (15. Juli 2011)

ok dann wie immer 11 Uhr  Freu mich drauf...

Gruß Erik


----------



## werneson (15. Juli 2011)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fährt morgen eig jemand ? Ich will morgen nicht alleine unterwegs sein ... Es soll ja auch besseres Wetter werden... ich hoffe es meldet sich noch jemand
> 
> Gruß Erik



Hallo Erik, bin aus dem Urlaub zurück und morgen mit dabei.

Grüße Frank


----------



## tommi101 (16. Juli 2011)

@Willy
Viel Glück in den Bergen...und gute Beine!! 

@KH-Truppe
Bin heute leider nicht dabei...mal wieder arbeiten


----------



## niko_v (17. Juli 2011)

Hi zusammen,
ich bin Ende letzten Jahres aus München nach Hamburg gezogen und bin ein begeisterter MTB-Fahrer. Bin übers Internet auf eure Seite gestoßen.

Könnte ich mal bei einer eurer Ausfahrten in den Harburger Bergen teilnehmen? Wie verabredet ihr euch und wo und wann trefft ihr euch normalerweise?

Würde mich freuen wenns mal klappt.

Grüße
Niko


----------



## Sven7181 (17. Juli 2011)

Jeder kann mit.

Treffpunkt ist jeden Samstag um 11 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte Cuxhavener Straße in Harburg.

Vorher kann man hier grob herausfinden wer mitfährt.


----------



## pixelquantec (17. Juli 2011)

-Samstags wie Sven schon geschrieben hat. Termine hier oder HIER
-Je nach Laune auch Sonntags. Termine hier oder HIER
-Dienstags 18:30Uhr bei (fast) jedem Wetter. ( LINK )

Gruß Torsten


----------



## akastylez (27. Juli 2011)

Moooin zusammen,

sach mal wisst Ihr wo man in HH und Umgebung gescheite Fullies ausleihen kann?

Grüße
Seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Juli 2011)

Moin Moin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 ... kann wer von Euch einen Lenker gebrauchen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich versteh noch nicht, wie ich was in den Thread Flohmarkt was poste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bei Interesse gern PM.
Tschüß


----------



## flansch09 (28. Juli 2011)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> ...dazu will ich mein eigenes Cheetah endlich mal in krasserem Gelände als Alstertal fahren. ...





HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oha, erst krasseres Gelände und nun auch noch ohne Lenker.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Juli 2011)

auja ... ohne Lenker ist viel besser, das zeigt, wer's wirklich drauf hat 



so am Rande ma:


auha, wie lang ist das schon her, dass ich das Zitierte geschrieben habe?!


Wer mag nächste Woche eventuell eine Enduro-Tour in den HaBes fahren ?
tschüüß, schönes WE, bin wohl erst Sonntag nachts zurück


----------



## H.B (28. Juli 2011)

Moin,

ich wollt morgen gegen 15.00 Uhr 'ne ausgedehnte Runde
machen.
Starte an der KH.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## pixelquantec (28. Juli 2011)

Freitag? Hast den Wetterbericht für`s Wochende gesehen?


----------



## H.B (29. Juli 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Freitag? Hast den Wetterbericht für`s Wochende gesehen?


 
Joo,

und deswegen heute und dann noch am Sonntag.
Vielleicht da ohne Regenschauer.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 206651 (29. Juli 2011)

Moin,
war am Mittwoch das erste mal in den HaBe, mit meinem "neuen" DH Bike, habe noch keinen Helm und Protektoren weswegen ich auch noch nichts riskieren wollte, nur schon mal ein paar strecken/Abfahrten suchen. Weit bin ich nicht gekommen, meine Kondition ist sehr mies wie ich feststellen musste, als ich mein Bike das zweite mal einen Berg hoch schob, war ich schon ganz schön aus der Puste. Auf einer flachen Strecke kann ich 2-3 Stunden am stück fahren, aber die Berge habe ich wohl unterschätzt. 

Sind aber schon ein paar schöne Abfahrten am Anfang (bin von der S-Bahn Neuwiedenthal gekommen und dann den Scharpenbargsweg hoch). Eine Abfahrt ist gut versteckt unter Bäumen, da musst ich das letzte stück auch das Rad hoch tragen, weil es dort sehr steil war. In der nächste Woche werde ich nen Helm und die ersten Protektoren kaufen, wäre schön wenn mich dann mal einer mit nimmt (trotz meiner noch schlechten Kondition) und mir ein paar strecken zeigt (muss nicht nur DH sein).


----------



## H.B (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

wollte morgen gegen 9.30 Uhr von der KH aus 'ne kleine
Runde (ca. 3 Std) starten.
Wer Lust hat und wem dies nicht zu früh ist .. 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## mawhonic (30. Juli 2011)

ceVoIX schrieb:


> [...]wäre schön wenn mich dann mal einer mit nimmt [...]



Ich hab Dir ne PN geschickt


----------



## HamburgerBerg (1. August 2011)

@ mawhonic &
@ Cevoix      :vielleicht seid Ihr im "*AW: Freerider in HH und Umgebung? - Teil 2*"-Thread richtig aufgehoben?
na vielleicht sieht man sich ja da mal oder gar auf den Trails 
bis denn ​


----------



## Tracer (3. August 2011)

buchholz -WarmUp, samstag (06.08), 11uhr Kärntner hütte, 

"locker und entspannt" von der kärntner hütte bis nach buchholz radeln durch dem wald (rosengarten). im buchholz ein paar runden durch das renngelände drehen und wieder zurück zur k.h. über karlstein und paul roth stein.

wir radeln gemeinsam mit der facebook gruppe

also, dann bis samstag!
willy


----------



## deeptrain (3. August 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> buchholz -WarmUp, samstag (06.08), 11uhr Kärntner hütte,
> 
> "locker und entspannt" von der kärntner hütte bis nach buchholz radeln durch dem wald (rosengarten). im buchholz ein paar runden durch das renngelände drehen und wieder zurück zur k.h. über karlstein und paul roth stein.
> 
> ...




oha so eine große horde an bikern in der stadt und ich nich da schade bin in seiffen beim erzgebirgsmarathon und mach da mein warm up
denn fahrt die strecke mal gut ein sehen uns dann nächsten samstag


----------



## mermen (3. August 2011)

Siehe nächsten Post, irgendwie kann ich diesen nicht mehr löschen...


----------



## mermen (3. August 2011)

Hallo MTBler,

was ist das denn jetzt am Samstag für eine Tour, Downhill oder eine "normale" MTB-Tour? Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur irritiert von Cevoix' Post.

Im Falle der "normalen" Tour würde ich gern mitfahren und ein Bekannter von mir würde sich ebenfalls gern anschließen.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Shiera30 (4. August 2011)

Das ist eine ganz normaler Tour von der KH nach Buchholz und zurÃ¼ck
"
Samstagstour mit Probelauf fÃ¼r das Buchholzer MTB Race. ALLE sind willkommen, auch Nichtteilnehmer!
Insbesondere, wenn Du Dir noch nicht sicher bist, ob Du starten mÃ¶chtest, solltest Du diese Chance zum âreinschnuppernâ unbedingt nutzen ;-)!
Oder wenn Du einfach mal hÃ¶ren willst , wie so ein Rennen ablÃ¤uft.
WÃ¤re schÃ¶n, wenn auch mal ein paar bikende Damen mitkommen!
GemÃ¼tlich durch den Wald 1 Std radeln bis Buchholz (SchÃ¼tzen -Platz). /- 1 Std. dort ein paar Runden drehen Ã¼ber das RenngelÃ¤nde und dann wieder zurÃ¼ck zur KÃ¤rntner HÃ¼tte Ãber Karlstein und Paul Rothstein. Insgesamt werden wir 3std unterwegs sein."


----------



## helgeb (5. August 2011)

Der Holzfällertrail ist noch nicht verloren. Die Naturschutzabteilung des Landkreises Harburg sieht zunächst keine Sperrungsgründe. Da es sich nach ihrer Einschätzung auch weder um einen Fahrweg noch um einen ausgeschilderten Freizeitweg handelt, bräuchte der Waldbesitzer auch wegen der typischen Lebensgefahr durch umstürzende Bäume aufgrund seiner Haftungsbeschränkung keine Sperrung vornehmen. Nach der jetzigen Einschätzung darf der Weg also betreten werden. Das beinhaltet auf jeden Fall das Begehen und wohl auch das Befahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft. Mir wurde zugesichert, dass der Waldbesitzer durch die zuständigen Stellen beraten werden wird. Es sieht also so aus, als ob der Waldbesitzer uns demnächst beim Aufräumen des Weges behilflich sein muss.







http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...postcount=1918


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (5. August 2011)

so Rad ist wieder ganz

also mal gucken was die Beine nach der unfreiwilligen Pause noch so hergeben


----------



## pixelquantec (5. August 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> buchholz -WarmUp, samstag (06.08), 11uhr Kärntner hütte,
> 
> "locker und entspannt" von der kärntner hütte bis nach buchholz radeln durch dem wald (rosengarten). im buchholz ein paar runden durch das renngelände drehen und wieder zurück zur k.h. über karlstein und paul roth stein.
> 
> ...


 
Bin dabei. Fahre zwar in Buchholz nicht mit aber vielleicht im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Schmidtsen (5. August 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> buchholz -WarmUp, samstag (06.08), 11uhr Kärntner hütte,
> 
> "locker und entspannt" von der kärntner hütte bis nach buchholz radeln durch dem wald (rosengarten). im buchholz ein paar runden durch das renngelände drehen und wieder zurück zur k.h. über karlstein und paul roth stein.
> 
> ...




freu mich schon auf morgen!


----------



## tommi101 (5. August 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> buchholz -WarmUp, samstag (06.08), 11uhr Kärntner hütte,
> 
> "locker und entspannt" von der kärntner hütte bis nach buchholz radeln durch dem wald (rosengarten). im buchholz ein paar runden durch das renngelände drehen und wieder zurück zur k.h. über karlstein und paul roth stein.
> 
> ...



Dabei!


----------



## H.B (6. August 2011)

Bis gleich.

Holger


----------



## de_reu (6. August 2011)

Wer kommt zur Spätschicht? 14:15 ?
Cu de


----------



## Uelle (8. August 2011)

Moin-Moin,

ich bin am Donnerstag mit einem Kumpel bei Euch in den HaBe´n  einen GPS-Track gefahren und wir sind dabei auf eine Strecke, gekennzeichnet mit einem weißen X, gestoßen. Wir sind einen Teil dieser Strecke gefahren, da sie ein schönes und interessantes Marathon-Profil hatte. Nun habe ich ein paar Fragen:

- Ist das eine MTB-Strecke? 
- Wo ist der Start- und Endpunkt der Strecke?
- Gibt ein GPS-Track dazu?

Gruß aus Cuxhaven

Adrian


----------



## Kono (8. August 2011)

Das "X" kennzeichnet den Europäischen Fernwanderweg E1.


----------



## Uelle (8. August 2011)

Moin-Moin,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Den Fernwanderweg kannte ich noch nicht.

Gruß Adrian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (9. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich vermisse die Samstagsrunde ja so richtig, aber leider fehlen mir momentan die Zeit und die Kondition, um mal wieder dabei zu sein. Hoffentlich ändert sich das spätestens im nächsten Jahr und ich komme wieder regelmäßig zum Biken!

Aber mal was anderes: In drei Wochen ist ja der Endurothon in Schierke und ich überlege, dort mitzufahren. Da ich dieses Jahr aber kaum aufs MTB gekommen bin und das Rennen als das "härtestes Rennen im Harz" beworben wird, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob das wirklich Sinn mach? Wie ist denn die Mittelstrecke mit 39 km und 1050 Hm im Vergleich zu den HaBes einzuschätzen oder ganz praktisch gefragt: Was muss ich in den HaBes fahren, um eine ähnliche Belastung zu haben bzw. in Schierke einigermaßen gut durchzukommen?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Shiera30 (9. August 2011)

Alsoâ¦wenn Du noch nicht sooo gute Kondition hast, dann kann ich Dir als tipp die Facebookgruppe vorschlagen, die ist meist etwas relaxed unterwegs. Aber so ganz OHNE Fitness geht es da auch nicht. Schierke ist mit Harburger Berge nicht zu vergleichen, in den HB bekommst Du in etwas nur die HÃ¤lfte an HÃ¶henmeter zusammen. Die Mittelstrecke ist Schierke ist auch schon schwer und ohne entsprechende Fitness kaum zu schaffen. Fahre doch mal locker 40 Kilometer / 800 HM durch die HB (mit Trails, also nicht nur Forstautobahn) und wenn Du das entspannt(!) in sagen wir mal 2,5 Stunden schaffst kÃ¶nntest du evtl. fit genug fÃ¼r Schierke sein. Aber das kann man auch schwer sagen.


----------



## pixelquantec (9. August 2011)




----------



## Armani (9. August 2011)

Fährt jemand am Samstag in den HaBes?


----------



## Technokrat (12. August 2011)

helgeb schrieb:


> Der Holzfällertrail ist noch nicht verloren. Die Naturschutzabteilung des Landkreises Harburg sieht zunächst keine Sperrungsgründe. Da es sich nach ihrer Einschätzung auch weder um einen Fahrweg noch um einen ausgeschilderten Freizeitweg handelt, bräuchte der Waldbesitzer auch wegen der typischen Lebensgefahr durch umstürzende Bäume aufgrund seiner Haftungsbeschränkung keine Sperrung vornehmen. Nach der jetzigen Einschätzung darf der Weg also betreten werden. Das beinhaltet auf jeden Fall das Begehen und wohl auch das Befahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft. Mir wurde zugesichert, dass der Waldbesitzer durch die zuständigen Stellen beraten werden wird. Es sieht also so aus, als ob der Waldbesitzer uns demnächst beim Aufräumen des Weges behilflich sein muss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo alle zussammen, irgendwie erinnert das doch an einie Aktivitäten auf dem ehemaligen Übungsplatz. So vor ca. 1 Jahr.
Gruß der Technokrat


----------



## Kampfigel (12. August 2011)

Moin moin!
Ich komme aus der nähe RD und 
würde mich sehr gern einer Tour durch die HaBe dieses Wochenende anschließen ^^
Haltet mich auf dem laufenden, wenn was losgeht!

PS: kenne mich da leider net aus ...

Liebsten Gruß,
Igel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (12. August 2011)

sollte das Wetter mitspielen, wollte ich morgen gegen 11Uhr eine Runde drehen


----------



## Uelle (12. August 2011)

Moin-Moin,

... würde mich gerne mit einem "Bonner-Kollegen" anschließen. Kommen aus Cuxhaven angerauscht. 

Gruß aus Cuxhaven

Uelle


----------



## yerk (12. August 2011)

Sowohl diese als auch die Facebook-Gruppe treffen sich morgen um 11h an der KH. Sollte also genügend Mitradelgelegenheiten geben!


----------



## Shiera30 (13. August 2011)

Einmal schnell, einmal gemütlich ;-))


----------



## Sven7181 (13. August 2011)

Bei dem Wetter bin ich raus...so eine Sommer


----------



## flansch09 (13. August 2011)

Für alle, die tagsüber nicht fahren: 
*Heute* um *20Uhr Treffen an der KH* zum ersten Nightride des Jahres.

Ausreichend Licht und aufgeladene Akkus nicht vergessen!


----------



## takkle (13. August 2011)

Hallo, 
wer kommt mit auf eine Nachmittagsrunde? Starte gegen 16h an der KH.

Thomas


----------



## tequesta (13. August 2011)

flansch09 schrieb:


> Für alle, die tagsüber nicht fahren:
> *Heute* um *20Uhr Treffen an der KH* zum ersten Nightride des Jahres.
> 
> Ausreichend Licht und aufgeladene Akkus nicht vergessen!



geil! ist der sommer schlecht - ignoriert man ihn einfach.


----------



## Kampfigel (13. August 2011)

hey =) also 16:30 wäre ich dabei ^^ bäuchte dann aber noch ne genaue adresse  ^^ würde dann losdüsen ...


----------



## helgeb (13. August 2011)

"KH" = Parkplatz "Kärntner Hütte" (hier),                 Cuxhavener Straße 55c, 21149 Hamburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (13. August 2011)

War ne Super Runde heute bei euch, hat mir/uns gut gefallen, sehr schöne Trails.... das mit der Heide hat schon was ...

Aber auch sehr Pannenreich heute 

Im nächsten Sommer gerne wieder mit dabei


----------



## Kampfigel (13. August 2011)

die Antwort is leider bissle Spät gekommen aber schonmal danke für die Adresse 
Hätte ne ca 1h Anfahrt gehabt und bin dann allein los =)
Aber würde mich kommende Woche gern wem anschließen ^^ Ab Donnerstag bin ich wieder hier 
In diese Sinne wünsche ich nen schönen Abend noch...
..freue mich über Tourangebote ab Donnerstag ^^ (habe die Woche noch Urlaub - also Zeitlich sehr flexibel    )


----------



## John Rico (19. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat hier noch jemand Interesse, am Crossduathlon in der Staffel als Biker teilzunehmen?
Ich hätte noch eine recht fitte Läuferin zu vermitteln ...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Hanswurschtl (20. August 2011)

Moin!
Mich wundert, dass sich bei dem Wetter noch keiner für 11 Uhr angemeldet hat.
Ich versuche pünktlich zu KH zu kommen,um eine wohl mittelschnelle Runde zu drehen.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## de_reu (20. August 2011)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Moin!
> Mich wundert, dass sich bei dem Wetter noch keiner für 11 Uhr angemeldet hat.
> Ich versuche pünktlich zu KH zu kommen,um eine wohl mittelschnelle Runde zu drehen.
> Gruß
> Sven


werde auch mal kommen...


----------



## Shiera30 (20. August 2011)

haben (fast) alle die Rennräder gesattelt ;-)..einmal im Jahr müssen die ja auch entstaubt werden!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (20. August 2011)

Ja, hab auch gedacht, dass das an den Cyclassics liegt, als ich um 11:10 mit dem Auto über den KH-Parkplatz fuhr , keine Biker und viele freie Parkplätze gesehen habe.
Bin dann weiter zum HNT weil ich da duschen kann und von dort aus 2Std. gefahren.

@DeReu:
Hattest du noch Mitfahrer? War, wie schon gesagt, erst 10nach da.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Shiera30 (22. August 2011)

Diese Wochenende wird wieder belebter  an der KH.Super Wetter geplant und zusätzliches Parkplatzdilemma wg. Bkeride ;-)


----------



## ducdich (24. August 2011)

> Diese Wochenende wird wieder belebter an der KH.Super Wetter geplant und zusätzliches Parkplatzdilemma wg. Bkeride ;-)



Letztes WE war auch Rad am Ring; da waren auch einige und kommendes WE ist Schierke.
Aber für mich beginnt nach der verregneten RR-Saison nun auch wieder die MTB- Saison.
Mal sehen, kommendes WE entweder nach Schierke oder mal wieder die HaBe`s rocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (26. August 2011)

Samstag 26.08.2011

11:00 Uhr KH

Tempo: brutal - nach meiner Zwangspause


----------



## Deleted 15311 (26. August 2011)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Samstag 2*7*.08.2011
> 
> 11:00 Uhr KH
> 
> Tempo: brutal - nach meiner Zwangspause



Moin Svenni 
Habs mal korrigiert  ....

....und abends dann die Form mit Hopfenhaltigem bei Käptn Rons Party wieder vernichten?
Sehen wir uns morgen dort?

Lg

Nilsi


----------



## Armani (26. August 2011)

Ist auch jemand da der gemäßigtes Tempo fährt und Guide spielen kann?


----------



## Sven7181 (27. August 2011)

Ich meinte auch eher brutal langsam 

Fährt überhaupt wer bei dem Wetter?


----------



## Tracer (2. September 2011)

was ist dem hier loss, tote hose, dass sollten wir ändern!

*Samstag 03 September 2011, 11:11 treffen an der Kärntner Hütte!*

Tempo: langsam
Schwierigkeit: so technisch wie möglich!

ich freu mich!
willy


----------



## pixelquantec (2. September 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> was ist dem hier loss, tote hose, dass sollten wir ändern!


 
Sind wohl alle zu FB abgewandert.

Ich bin am WE mal wieder nicht in HH, sonst wäre ich wieder mitgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgeb (3. September 2011)

Hi allerseits,
ich werde morgen (heute) leider wie gewohnt - aber diesmal wegen Warten auf Schaltwerk - nicht dabei sein können.
Dennoch möchte ich inspiriert durch Willy schon mal für den 11.11.11, 11:11 ein Tour ankündigen!
Tempo irgendwie, Schwierigkeit auch und mit Schnapszahlfeierungszeug für zwischendurch.
Viele Grüße
Helge
ps.: Freitag :-(


----------



## John Rico (3. September 2011)

Hi Willy,

um 10:30 Uhr startet die DIMB-Tour auf dem Parkplatz Eißendorfer Waldweg/Vahrendorfer Stadtweg. Vielleicht hast du ja Lust, dich da anzuschließen, sind bisher 6 Leute.

s. hier

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Hanswurschtl (3. September 2011)

War nett mal wieder ein paar "alte" Gesichter zu sehen ( Willy, Fred) !!!!

Blöderweise habe ich beim Beladen des Autos meine Sigma Grenoble Brille an der Kärntner Hütte gelassen.
Hat die zufällig jemand gefunden?
Gruß

Sven


----------



## Tracer (3. September 2011)

mir hat heute auch viel spass gemacht und es war wieder nett alte bekannte zu sehen.
unterwegs haben wir noch ein alter bekannter aus buxterhude getroffen der mit einem campagno unterwegs war, nach eine weile plaudern, haben sie sich uns angeschlossen. ins gesamt waren wir 42 km unterwegs!
ok, dann sehen wir uns nächste samstag um 11:11.
m.f.g
willy


----------



## Tracer (7. September 2011)

fürs wochenende wird petrus den wasserhahn zu drehen.....also, mach eure bikes fertig. wir sehen uns am 

*samstag 10 sept. 2011, 11:11 an der kärntner hütte!*

ich freue mich!
willy


----------



## tequesta (8. September 2011)

Startplatz für den 2. Bergamont Crossduathlon Harburg 2011 abzugeben!  Leider kann ich den Spass verletzungsbedingt nicht mitmachen.

Preis EUR 12 (statt aktuell EUR 22), Umschreibung ist lt. Veranstalter  kein Problem und wird von mir übernommen. Bei Interesse bitte private  Nachricht an mich!

Gruss aus Ottensen!
tequesta


----------



## H.B (9. September 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> *samstag 10 sept. 2011, 11:11 an der kärntner hütte!*


 
Bis dann
Holger


----------



## To-Je (9. September 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> fürs wochenende wird petrus den wasserhahn zu drehen.....also, mach eure bikes fertig. wir sehen uns am
> 
> *samstag 10 sept. 2011, 11:11 an der kärntner hütte!*
> 
> ...


 

Ich werde auch dabei sein! 
Bis dann... Gruß Torben


----------



## H.B (10. September 2011)

Starte heute schon ab ca. 9.45 Uhr.
Bin dann aber pünktlich gegen 11.00 Uhr an der KH.

Holger


----------



## iderf62 (10. September 2011)

Komme auch
Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (10. September 2011)

Moin,

ich wüde mich heute auch gerne anschließen.

Bis später
Frank


----------



## Tracer (11. September 2011)

zu sieben waren wir heute unterwegs... hier ein paar bekannte gesichter



























fred... du warst heute zu schnell für dem fotograf!
es war eine sehr schöne runde, hat spass gemacht!
vielleicht bis nächste samstag!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## To-Je (11. September 2011)

Es war eine ganz nette Tour gestern, auch wenn ich etwas früher ausgestiegen bin. Wieviele Hm und Km habt ihr gesammelt?

@ Willi: tolle Bilder - vielen Dank! 

@ Holger: ich hab mir jetzt auch so eine Sprühflasche zugelegt. 

@ Erik: Ich hab dich an der Hamburger Meile gesehen... wow! 

Viele Grüße
Torben


----------



## Schmidtsen (11. September 2011)

Hat gestern richtig Spaß gemacht - und coole Fotos Willy 

hier der GPS Track: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=njchwusyrlhinsyd


----------



## H.B (11. September 2011)

Schmidtsen schrieb:


> Hat gestern richtig Spaß gemacht - und coole Fotos Willy


 
Joo, finde ich auch - Danke Willy.

Leider mal`ne schlechte Nachricht:
Unsere fleißigen Waldarbeiter haben mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet.
"Biest" und "Knochenbrecher" sind durch Baumfällak-
tionen  total verunstaltet und kaum befahrbar.
Matschfurchen und gefällte Bäume beherrschen hier
das Bild .
Dieses haben Torben und ich leider erfahren müssen.

Holger


----------



## Drahtesel89 (12. September 2011)

Guten Abend Gemeinde,

ich wollte mal fragen, wann ihr immer so fahrt, also ob es eine regelmäßigkeit gibt oder ob ihr euch einfach spontan trefft? Desweiteren würde ich gern in Erfahrung bringen wie ihr eure Leistungsgruppe so einordnet, also wie weit/lang fahrt ihr und mit welchem tempo ca, ausserdem die Schwierigkeitsgrade der Trails. Und natürlich ob ihr noch Platz für ein, zwei Mitfahrer habt 

Ich wünsche einen schönen Abend

Christoph


----------



## Tracer (15. September 2011)

wenn es nicht regnen soll, sehen wir uns am 

*samstag 17.09.2011 um 11:11 an der kärntner hütte!*

Mitzubringen sind ein funktionierendes tolles Bike, *Schädelschutz*, Handschuhe, Pannenset / Werkzeug, Getränk, Verpflegung und gute Laune ;-)
Bei schlechtem Wetter werde ich die Tour nach 9h absagen. Leichter Regen ist schlechtes Wetter!!
Die Tour sollte so Trail lastig wie möglich!


----------



## Sven7181 (17. September 2011)

Soo regnet nicht....bis gleich


@Sven soll ich den XTR Kram mitbringen?


----------



## iderf62 (17. September 2011)

Hallo,
drehe morgen ab um 12:00 eine Runde in den Habe.
Noch jemand Zeit?
Bin ca. 12:00 Uhr an der Hütte
Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iron-Gun-D (17. September 2011)

Hi Fred,

hätte Interesse! Melde mich noch bei Dir persönlich, du fährst mit Sicherheit mit dem Rad hin, vielleicht könnte man sich auf dem Weg treffen. Habe keine Lust mit Auto anzureisen.

Gruß
Doris


----------



## Michal (19. September 2011)

Hallo Freunde

das ist bald ein Jahr her als ich hier was gepostet habe!! man wie die Zeit vergeht. Ich hoffe nur das sich wieder ne Gruppe findet mit dem man wieder  in Hamburg was zusammen unternehmen kann. 

Grüße Michal


----------



## Michal (19. September 2011)

Für Anfang will mir http://www.btwincycle.com/DE/rockrider-fr6-2011-172043638/ holen ich glaube es ist ok. Was meint ihr?

Grüß


----------



## pixelquantec (19. September 2011)

Michal schrieb:


> Für Anfang will mir http://www.btwincycle.com/DE/rockrider-fr6-2011-172043638/ holen ich glaube es ist ok. Was meint ihr?
> 
> Grüß


 
Was hast Du mit dem Achzehnkilohobel vor? Für die Harburger Berge etwas overdressed. Und wenn ich den Drehpunkt vom Hinterbau sehe und dessen Entfernung zur Kurbel.......Ein Enduro/Downhillbike in der Preisklasse ist mit Haltbarkeit nicht kompatibel.


----------



## iderf62 (19. September 2011)

Moin,
heute mal eine Bitte.
Waren am So auf einigen lustigen Trails unterwegs, unter anderem auch der  beim Pferdestall. Dort hatten wir dann eine ruhige und freundliche Unterhaltung mit einer Reiterin. Sie hat uns gebeten, auf die Benutzung dieser feinen Abfahrt zu verzichten.
Grund: *Direkt dort *wo der Trail auf dem Weg endet, ist der Eingang des Pferdehofes, dort werden die Pferde von kleinen begeisterten Pferdeliebhabern gestriegelt und gebürstet. Wenn nun ein MTB'ler den Hang runterbrettert, kann es sein, dass sich die Pferde erschrecken und scheuen. Dies ist eine nicht unerhebliche Gefährdung der Kinder.
Im Sinne der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme sollten wir auf die Benutzung des Trail verzichten (so leid es mir selbst tut)
Da der Wald nicht zum Reiterhof gehört, haben sie selbst nicht die Möglichkeit eine entsprechende Beschilderung anzubringen.
Danke Euch
Fred


----------



## Tracer (19. September 2011)

am samstag waren wir wieder zu siebt unterwegs. es hat viel spass gemacht. dabei war sogar ein uralter freund von meiner anfängerzeit dabei. marc, ich hoffe du bis öfters dabei!
ein kleinen eindruck von unsere tour......(beim nächstem video gibt es eine verbesserung der kamera winkeleinstellung)

http://youtu.be/BZv2ZI1HXnE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (19. September 2011)

iderf62 schrieb:


> Moin,
> heute mal eine Bitte.
> Waren am So auf einigen lustigen Trails unterwegs, unter anderem auch der  beim Pferdestall. Dort hatten wir dann eine ruhige und freundliche Unterhaltung mit einer Reiterin. Sie hat uns gebeten, auf die Benutzung dieser feinen Abfahrt zu verzichten.
> Grund: *Direkt dort *wo der Trail auf dem Weg endet, ist der Eingang des Pferdehofes, dort werden die Pferde von kleinen begeisterten Pferdeliebhabern gestriegelt und gebürstet. Wenn nun ein MTB'ler den Hang runterbrettert, kann es sein, dass sich die Pferde erschrecken und scheuen. Dies ist eine nicht unerhebliche Gefährdung der Kinder.
> ...



Wir hatten dort auch schon einige male Diskussionen mit den Reitern, meist unfreundlicher Art, wie du es beschreibst, denke ich, es ist des lieben Frieden Willen ok, dort nicht mehr runterzufahren. Kann ich in meiner Crew kommunizieren. (Allerdings Brettern wir dort seltenst, meist ist es ein an der Blockier/Überschlagsgrenze entlanggeschraddel...)


----------



## pixelquantec (19. September 2011)

Ist das der Trail ganz oben an der Stadtscheide rechts runter?


----------



## peterbe (19. September 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Ist das der Trail ganz oben an der Stadtscheide rechts runter?



Ja, er heißt bei uns Pferdehang


----------



## Michal (19. September 2011)

hallo pixelquantec

was schlägst du den vor?


----------



## pixelquantec (19. September 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ja, er heißt bei uns Pferdehang


 
Mit den Trailnamen muß man sich mal abstimmen. Bei den Hegileuten ist z.B. "Das Biest" der längere Anstieg zu Paul Roth. Bei anderen ist es der Trail hoch zu Hasselbrack....


----------



## pixelquantec (19. September 2011)

Michal schrieb:


> hallo pixelquantec
> 
> was schlägst du den vor?


 
Keine Ahnung was Du vor hast.


----------



## Michal (19. September 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Was hast Du mit dem Achzehnkilohobel vor? Für die Harburger Berge etwas overdressed. Und wenn ich den Drehpunkt vom Hinterbau sehe und dessen Entfernung zur Kurbel.......Ein Enduro/Downhillbike in der Preisklasse ist mit Haltbarkeit nicht kompatibel.




hallo pixelquantec

was schlägst du den vor?


----------



## Michal (19. September 2011)

erstmal wieder auf die beine zu kommen mit dem Fahrrad und bisschen Trias


----------



## pixelquantec (19. September 2011)

Ich bin ja hier nicht der Bikeverkäufer, aber Du solltest schon wissen, was Du mit dem Bike vor hast. 
z.B.:
Bergab krachen lassen und berauf schieben?
Bergab krachen lassen und berauf fahren?
Touren mit viel hoch und runter?
Eisdiele?

Überleg erstmal was Du mit dem Bike machen willst. Wenn Du keine Vorstellung hast, dann leih Dir eines und fahre mal ne Tour mit. Die Art des Bikes ist nicht unbedingt entscheidend ( außer wenn es sackschwer ist ).


----------



## Tracer (21. September 2011)

*noch zwei tagen arbeiten und dann wieder bike tag!

samstag 24.09.2011 um 11:11 an der kärntner hütte

Mitzubringen sind ein funktionierendes tolles Bike, Schädelschutz, Handschuhe, Pannenset / Werkzeug, Getränk, Verpflegung und gute Laune ;-)
Bei schlechtem Wetter werde ich die Tour nach 9h absagen. Leichter Regen ist schlechtes Wetter!!
Die Tour sollte so Trail lastig wie möglich!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## µ_d (21. September 2011)

moin,
hab ne kurze frage:
wo in hamburg am besten laufräder mit steckachse zentrieren lassen?

gruß,
µ_d


----------



## iRolls (22. September 2011)

Nicht vergessen, es ist auch der Bergamont-Crossduathlon, einige Strecken sind deswegen nicht passierbar. 



Tracer schrieb:


> *noch zwei tagen arbeiten und dann wieder bike tag!
> 
> samstag 24.09.2011 um 11:11 an der kärntner hütte
> 
> ...


----------



## tommi101 (22. September 2011)

iRolls schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen, es ist auch der Bergamont-Crossduathlon, einige Strecken sind deswegen nicht passierbar.




Deswegen fahre ich lieber gleich in den Harz 

Wetterprognose ist


----------



## Schmidtsen (22. September 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Deswegen fahre ich lieber gleich in den Harz
> 
> Wetterprognose ist




Genau das Gleiche hab ich auch vor - startest du aus HH? Dann könnte man über eine Fahrgemeinschaft nachdenken


----------



## iRolls (23. September 2011)

Habe übrigens noch meinen Einzelstartplatz zu vergeben, muss renovieren und umziehen, mir läuft die Zeit davon. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## H.B (23. September 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> *noch zwei tagen arbeiten und dann wieder bike tag!*
> 
> *samstag 24.09.2011 um 11:11 an der kärntner hütte*


 
Ich sage einfach mal zu.

Bis morgen
Holger


----------



## iderf62 (23. September 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> *noch zwei tagen arbeiten und dann wieder bike tag!
> 
> samstag 24.09.2011 um 11:11 an der kärntner hütte
> 
> ...



bin dabei
Fred


----------



## iderf62 (24. September 2011)

Hallo Andreas?
du wolltest den heutigen Track.


----------



## xAntagonistx (25. September 2011)

Moin, so kunterbunt wie die Beiträge sind, poste ich meinen auch mal rein:

Ein Freund und ich sind begeisterte XC'ler, fahren auch gerne in den Harburger Bergen, Fischbeker Heide etc.etc.
Allerdings dauert die Anfahrt immer ewig, da wir ganz aus dem Norden Hamburgs kommen.
Letztendlich will ich darauf hinaus, dass wir in den Habes meist blindlings rumfahren und nur per Zufall Trails entdecken, die wir auch fahren. Ergo haben wir keinen wirklichen Überblick über Trails und würden uns freuen, Anschluss an Leute mit Überblick zu finden 

Die meisten Touren fangen Samstags recht früh an, wie ich sehe. 
Leider muss ich immer bis 13 uhr arbeiten (in einer Fahrradwerkstatt, welch Ironie).
Kann man da irgendwie noch gegen 14 Uhr einsteigen, oder sind wir dazu verdammt für immer alleine rumzugurken? 

lg,

toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PommFriz (26. September 2011)

iderf62 schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas?
> du wolltest den heutigen Track.



Schönen Dank für den Track. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal auf den Trails.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## plattsnacker (26. September 2011)

xAntagonistx schrieb:


> Moin, so kunterbunt wie die Beiträge sind, poste ich meinen auch mal rein:
> 
> Ein Freund und ich sind begeisterte XC'ler, fahren auch gerne in den Harburger Bergen, Fischbeker Heide etc.etc.
> Allerdings dauert die Anfahrt immer ewig, da wir ganz aus dem Norden Hamburgs kommen.
> ...




Hi Toni,

unregelmäßig fahren einiger Leute von den "Sachsenwaldpionieren" auch mal am Sa/So in den HaBes. Soweit ich weiß, starten sie auch mal nachmittags. Fragt einfach mal bei uns im Thread nach, wenn ihr zu fahren plant. 

P.S. Wir freuen uns auch immer über neue Mitfahrer. Mehr unter http://www.sachsenwaldpioniere.de

Gruss
Christian


----------



## xAntagonistx (26. September 2011)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Hi Toni,
> 
> unregelmäßig fahren einiger Leute von den "Sachsenwaldpionieren" auch mal am Sa/So in den HaBes. Soweit ich weiß, starten sie auch mal nachmittags. Fragt einfach mal bei uns im Thread nach, wenn ihr zu fahren plant.
> 
> ...




Oh nicht schlecht, danke.

Sachsenwald klingt aber auch gut, da waren wir bisher noch nicht


----------



## helgeb (28. September 2011)

Der Holzfällertrail ist doch verloren.
Zwar wurde der Grundeigentümer aufgefordert, die Sperrungen zu  entfernen. (Deswegen liegt der Stacheldraht nun auf dem Boden) Leider  hat er vor, dort junge Buchen zu pflanzen. Dann handelt es sich um eine  Forstkultur, die nicht betreten werden darf.
Nebenbei ist die Naturschutzabteilung der Auffassung, dass es sich bei  derartigen Wegen nicht um Fahrwege handelt. - Soweit nachvollziehbar -  Jedoch schließt sie daraus, dass ein Befahren mit Fahrrädern unzulässig  sei. Demnach hätten die Mountainbiker dem Grundeigentümer zurecht  "gestunken".


----------



## tommi101 (28. September 2011)

Danke für die Info.......aber wo ungefähr führt der Holzfällertrail denn lang?
Nicht das ich mich unwissend in Gefahr bzw. in eine Schrotschiessanlage begebe


----------



## peterbe (28. September 2011)

Der Holzfäller Trail läuft parallel zu X-Weg Richtung Karle. Aber du kannst ihn nicht übersehen. Sieht dort aus wie auf einem Nazi-Wehrsportlager....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (28. September 2011)

Hab morgen frei und will ab 10/11Uhr zwischen 3 - 5 Stunden fahren.

Entweder bei mir über Norderstedt den Alsterwanderweg runter (90 KM)
oder
Ab Neugraben zum Brunsberg vielleicht auch nach Neukloster und da noch ein bisschen
oder,
falls zufällig der Sachsenwald-Nils auch frei hat und als Guide zur Verfügung steht, im Hamburger Osten ein paar Trails. 

Schnittgeschwindigkeit hier im flachen Norden ca. 25 KMH im Süden ca. 22/23 also einigermaßen zügig.


Vielleicht ist ja einer von den schnelleren hier morgen auch "vorübergehend arbeitslos", dann einfach bis morgen 9 30 Uhr melden.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Deleted 15311 (28. September 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Der Holzfäller Trail läuft parallel zu X-Weg Richtung Karle. Aber du kannst ihn nicht übersehen. Sieht dort aus wie auf einem Nazi-Wehrsportlager....



Vielleicht ist es ja sogar eins,würd mich nicht wundern bei der Geisteshaltung des Grundbesitzers ....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Tracer (29. September 2011)

*hola amigos!
nun ist der sommer wieder zu uns gekommen, vielleicht ist es für dieses jahr das letzte warme wochenende. also, beine rasieren, zecken mittel drauf, aufs bike schwingen und wir sehen uns am

samstag (01.10.2011),  um 11:11 an der kärntner hütte


Mitzubringen sind ein funktionierendes tolles Bike, Schädelschutz, Handschuhe, Pannenset / Werkzeug, Getränk, Verpflegung und gute Laune ;-)
Bei schlechtem Wetter werde ich die Tour nach 9h absagen. Leichter Regen ist schlechtes Wetter!!
Die Tour sollte so Trail lastig wie möglich!

geplant ist eine lange tour von +/-50km, danach kehren wir zu k.h. zurück und erfrischen uns dort.
m.f.g
willy
*


----------



## Schlacks (29. September 2011)

[


----------



## Schlacks (29. September 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> *hola amigos!
> nun ist der sommer wieder zu uns gekommen, vielleicht ist es für dieses jahr das letzte warme wochenende. also, beine rasieren, zecken mittel drauf, aufs bike schwingen und wir sehen uns am
> 
> samstag (01.10.2011),  um 11:11 an der kärntner hütte
> ...




11:11 Treffen oder Losfahren??? . Werde dasein....


----------



## Spacetime (30. September 2011)

würdet ihr auch einen Anfänger mitnehmen ?
Ich fahr zwar jeden Tag Fahrrad aber letztes Wochenende hat es mich beim Wandern in Hahnenklee gepackt und seid gestern besitzte ich ein MTB aus dem Abverkauf der 2011 Bikes.

Gruß Phil


----------



## helgeb (1. Oktober 2011)

Holzfällertrail derzeit passierbar.
  Mal wieder ein Update: Die schlimmsten Barrikaden sind beseitigt. Das was noch an Bäumen und Gestrüpp rum liegt, kann umfahren werden. Noch sind keine Bäumchen gepflanzt. Der hintere, grüne Teil war ja immer schon frei. Und heute konnte er endlich mal wieder genossen werden.


----------



## Vinylfreak (1. Oktober 2011)

Wer hat Lust am Sonntag um 12 Uhr eine zweistündige Tour zu fahren und zu guiden? Ich starte sonst eine Eingewöhnungsrunde nach der langen Abwesenheit um bald wieder am Samstag einsteigen zu können. Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tracer (1. Oktober 2011)

zu 9 sind wir heute zu eine konditionelle starke samstag runde gestartet mit super geilem wetter!
vielen dank felix fürs guiden!
wünsche euch allem ein schönes verlängertes wochenende und wir sehen uns nächste samstag!
m.f.g
willy

p.s.: andreas, schön mal wieder von dir zu hören, wir sehen uns bald


----------



## de_reu (2. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

wer ist morgen bei ner WE Abschlussrunde dabei?
Zeitlich bin ich noch recht flexibel..

Cu de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haky (5. Oktober 2011)

Moin moin....
Ich komme aus Horneburg, und würde die Hamburger berge gerne näher kennenlernen, darf ich fragen wo und wann genau ihr euch Samstags trefft? Würde wenn ich darf dann mal zu euch Stossen...


----------



## helgeb (5. Oktober 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> *
> samstag 24.09.2011 um 11:11 an der kärntner hütte
> *





Tracer schrieb:


> *
> samstag (01.10.2011),  um 11:11 an der kärntner hütte
> *



--> Normalerweise um 11 Uhr an der http://maps.google.de/maps?q=kärntner hütte

Neue Gesichter sind immer gerne gesehen. Für viele ist der Einstieg konditionell herausfordernd. Sollte es gar nicht klappen, kann man sich aber eine sichere Rückwegbeschreibung geben lassen.

Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## Haky (5. Oktober 2011)

helgeb schrieb:


> --> Normalerweise um 11 Uhr an der http://maps.google.de/maps?q=kärntner hütte
> 
> Neue Gesichter sind immer gerne gesehen. Für viele ist der Einstieg konditionell herausfordernd. Sollte es gar nicht klappen, kann man sich aber eine sichere Rückwegbeschreibung geben lassen.
> 
> Bis bald im Wald!


Konditionell mach ich mir überhaubt keine sorgen...... 
Freu mich auf Samstag....
http://ollanner-radteam.de/


----------



## Tracer (6. Oktober 2011)

*Bald ist schon wieder Wochenende und ich freue mich aufs biken. also, wir treffen uns am

samstag (08.10.2011), um 11:11 an der kärntner hütte


Eine gewisse Grundkondition und ein funktionstüchtiges Mountainbike sind Voraussetzungen für die Teilnahme an der Tour. Desweiteren besteht absolute Helmpflicht.
Bei schlechtem Wetter werde ich die Tour nach 9h absagen. Leichter Regen ist schlechtes Wetter!!
Ziel ist, soviel Singletrails wie möglich aneinander zu reihen.*


----------



## Haky (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe mal das ich es schaffe....Mein Sohn hat sein erstes Fussi Turnier.......


----------



## milchriegel (7. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
ich war letzten Samstag neu dabei und bin jetzt richtig heiss, soll heissen, jeglicher Regen wird an mir verdampfen und deshalb hoffe ich, dass auch bei schlechtem Wetter eine Runde startet, da ich leider nach wie vor recht orientierungslos bin....Ich bin 100%ig da...
Gruß


----------



## Haky (7. Oktober 2011)

Tja, heiss bin ich auch wie suppe.....doch leider meint mein Chef: "Du arbeitest am WE"
Heisst für mich morgen schaffe ich es nicht....
Hättet ihr Lust am Sonntag auf eine Runde? So gegen 14Uhr?


----------



## xJoey (7. Oktober 2011)

Wie alt sind die Teilnehmer denn hier so in etwa, wenn ich die Frage mal in den Raum werfen darf.


----------



## pixelquantec (7. Oktober 2011)

~20-60


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinylfreak (8. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin, ich hatte doch keine Lust mit Euch zu fahren, ich habe lieber vorm Elbtunnel 1 Stunde Musik im Auto gehört. Dort konnte ich dann auch endlich mal wieder relaxen, nachdem ich meinen Wutanfall unter Kontrolle hatteNächsten Samstag muss ich leider die Reste einer Geburtstagsparty zum 18zehnten meines Sohnes zusammen fegen und alles wieder herrichten. Viel Spaß beim Biken.
  [FONT="]Gruß Andreas[/FONT]


----------



## Tracer (8. Oktober 2011)

heute war eher eine kurze tour.
wir sind zu viert von der kärntner hütte gestartet richtung fischbecker heide.
nach 3/4std. hatten wir ein kleinen defekt. eine bremsscheibe mit centerlock aufnahme hatte sich gelockert. natürlcih hatte keine das passende werkzeug dabei, also wurde es notdürftig repariert. bei diesse angelegenheit verabschiedet sich der erste biker mit rückenschmerzen...gute besserung, mach fleissig deine übungen!
die notreparatur hielt nur 20minuten dann verabschiedete sich der zweite biker, wir sehen uns nächste samstag!
fred und ich tobten uns in der fischbecker heide. irgendwann fingte es anzuregnen und hörte nicht mehr auf. ohne aussicht auf besseres wetter, verabschiedeten uns und jeder fuhrte nach hause. zu hause war ich durchnässt und nach lange zeit mit kalte füsse angekommen. am ende waren es dann 42km. als ich durch das haustür ging, hörte auf zu regnen und die sonne kam wieder raus....schlechtes timing.
ok, dann bis nächste samstag.
m.f.g
willy


----------



## xJoey (8. Oktober 2011)

@Tracer: Bist du zufällig der Willy vom Team Pirate, den man unter Mountabike auf der Website sehen kann? 
War schon desöfteren bei euch auf der Website und finds ja mal ganz witzig ausgerechnet einen von euch hier anzutreffen.


----------



## Tracer (9. Oktober 2011)

xJoey schrieb:


> @Tracer: Bist du zufällig der Willy vom Team Pirate, den man unter Mountabike auf der Website sehen kann?
> War schon desöfteren bei euch auf der Website und finds ja mal ganz witzig ausgerechnet einen von euch hier anzutreffen.



si


----------



## Shiera30 (9. Oktober 2011)

Wie löscht man eigentlich einen Beitrag?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
wie sieht es am Samstag mit einer Endurorunde aus?
Oder ist schon soetwas ähnliches geplant?

Die standart Runde mit allen geilen Abfahrten konnte ich mir immer noch nicht ganz merken 

Cu
Niko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haky (12. Oktober 2011)

Hätte Samstag richtig Lust.....kann aber erst ab halb 14uhr.....wäre das Oki?


----------



## Tracer (13. Oktober 2011)

*samstag (15.10.2011), um 11:11 an der kärntner hütte, grosse goldene herbstrunde!

Eine gewisse Grundkondition und ein funktionstüchtiges Mountainbike sind Voraussetzungen für die Teilnahme an der Tour. Desweiteren besteht absolute Helmpflicht.
Bei schlechtem Wetter werde ich die Tour nach 9h absagen. Leichter Regen ist schlechtes Wetter!!
Ziel ist, soviel Singletrails wie möglich aneinander zu reihen.

haky, sorry 14 uhr ist zu spät, sonst gibs ärger zu hause!*


----------



## Sven7181 (14. Oktober 2011)

Euch viel Spaß bin frühestens nächsten Samstag wieder mit dabei


----------



## MettiMett (14. Oktober 2011)

Bis wieviel kann man spätestens dazu stoßen? Aja geht auch ohne Helm? ;-)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Oktober 2011)

So, bekackt! Ich kann erst am Sonntag! Schön wenn Andere einen die Planung versauen!

Viel Spaß morgen


----------



## tommi101 (15. Oktober 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> .......Schön wenn Andere einen die Planung versauen!



You are not alone

Werde alles dran setzen das ich bei der großen Winteropeningtour am 11.11.2011 um 11:11 dabei sein kann.....wenn`s sein muss mit Unterstützung durch gelben Schein!!


----------



## Haky (20. Oktober 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Bis wieviel kann man spätestens dazu stoßen? Aja geht auch ohne Helm? ;-)



Gehts noch??? Sorry aber no go.....

Ich will heut Nachmittag um 1630 hedendorf ein bissle unsicher machen...jemand spontan dabei?


----------



## Hanswurschtl (20. Oktober 2011)

Moin MettiMett!

Die Regeln für den 11:11 Termin werden von Willy aka Tracer aufgestellt. Andere brauchst du hier nicht fragen.
Er ist der Guide 
Er kümmert sich um jeden
Deshalb sollte man aus Respekt Willy gegenüber auch *seine* Regeln befolgen.

Ich komme zwar auch oft ohne Helm zum Treff, drehe dann aber meine eigene Runde. 
Sollte ich von Anfang an vorhaben mich der 11:11- bzw. Willys Gruppe anzuschließen nehme ich einen Helm mit.

Sven


----------



## Haky (20. Oktober 2011)

1. Das war auch ehr meine persönliche Meinung!! 
2. Steht da HELMPFLICHT beim posting 11.11UHR...
Aber mal ganz ehrlich wie kann man denn aufn Helm verzichten?? In einem anderen harburger thread ist gerade jemanden ein wildschwein ins Rad gelaufen...
Und stürze sind im Gelände doch häufig. 
Ausserdem sind moderne Helme doch mittlerweile sehr leicht, gut durchlüftet und schick....
Also wieso verzichtet man dann auf so ein lebensretter??? 
Aber gut, jedem das seine. Will hier jetzt keine Diskussion deswegen anfangen, nur mal so kurz rein gestreut: ich hatte im Mai einen Radunfall, wenn ich den Helm nicht auf gehabt hätte, wäre ich nicht so glimpflich davon gekommen...


----------



## MettiMett (20. Oktober 2011)

Es war doch nur eine Frage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iderf62 (20. Oktober 2011)

moin,
habe morgen kurzfristig FREI und somit Zeit zum biken.
Jemand Lust mich zu begleiten, ca. 10:30 Uhr KH. Umfang bei gutem Wetter 3-4h
Fred


----------



## Tracer (20. Oktober 2011)

_*bald ist wieder biketag und ich freue mich, also wer mit will kommt am

samstag (22.10.2011), um 11:11 an der kärntner hütte.

Eine gewisse Grundkondition und ein funktionstüchtiges Mountainbike sind Voraussetzungen für die Teilnahme an der Tour. Desweiteren besteht absolute Helmpflicht.
Ziel ist, soviel Singletrails wie möglich aneinander zu reihen.*_


----------



## Haky (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin Samstag leider in Rostock.......
Bin heute unterwegs gewesen.....62km mit meinem "alten Bianchi"
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hljlqawlnjtiacim


----------



## Deleted 15311 (22. Oktober 2011)

Haky schrieb:


> Ich bin Samstag leider in Rostock.......
> Bin heute unterwegs gewesen.....62km mit meinem "alten Bianchi"
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hljlqawlnjtiacim



Moin

TOLL!!

Mit oder ohne Helm?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## jab (22. Oktober 2011)

Moin allerseits,

hat wer morgen Lust ab 11:00 h eine Runde von der Kärntner Hütte zu drehen? 

Ich werde morgen gegen 10:00 h hier nochmal nachsehen ob jemand mit will, wenn nicht, fahre ich da nicht vorbei.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Hanswurschtl (23. Oktober 2011)

Moin Jan!

Ich fahre um 10 45 mit dem Rad rüber und treffe mich um 12 Uhr mit zwei Leuten an der Kuhtrift (Buskehre). 
Wir werden allerdings etwas lockerer fahren.
Kannst ja dazukommen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Hanswurschtl (23. Oktober 2011)

@Nils:
Mein Bruder hat heute zwar geschwächelt, aber ich hatte keinen Bock mich ins Auto zu setzen und bin mal mit dem Rad rüber, auch wenn 60KM An- und Abfahrt für 30KM Trail nicht gerade optimal sind.
Hast den olln Jost hoffentlich von mir gegrüßt!

Gestern waren's übrigens nach meinem GPS 915 HM auf 35 KM. Kommt also mit Felix' Messung fast hin. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal!

Sven


----------



## Deleted 15311 (23. Oktober 2011)

Moin Svenni

Ja schade,das du's heut nicht geschafft hast,vielleicht beim nächsten mal!Hab mit Jost schlappe 60km in den Sachsenwald gebrannt und er war schwer begeistert und ziemlich im Ar...,aber das lag eher daran das er gefeiert hat (Hat er zumindest erzählt)Klar hab ich ihn von dir gegrüßt,weiß aber nicht,ob er's noch aufnehmen konnte...Auf jeden Fall hatten wir trotzdem ne Menge Spaß!
War gestern auch ne geile Runde fand ich,viele neue Trails,nicht zu große Gruppe und homogen,nur schade das Willy ausgestiegen ist!Sehr schön jedenfalls euch alle endlich mal wieder gesehen zu haben und dann noch dies geile Wetter und perfekte Bedingungen!
So machts einfach nur Spaß,danke dir fürs guiden!

Ach so:Jeder Km Trail rechtfertigt die doppelt gefahrenen Km an Anfahrt   ....
Bis bald im Wald....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Tracer (27. Oktober 2011)

sa. 29.10, 11:11, k.h., trailtour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (28. Oktober 2011)

wie hoch ist der bergab trail anteil?


----------



## Hanswurschtl (29. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir 10 - 15 %.
Aber das liegt daran, dass ich mich gerade zum Fußgänger-Slalom am Elbufer verabredet habe. 
Man, bin ich bescheuert (Ihr hättet echt mal was sagen können...)!!

Viel Spaß euch allen!

Sven


----------



## de_reu (29. Oktober 2011)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> wie hoch ist der bergab trail anteil?



km: 50%
Zeit etwas weniger


----------



## Tracer (30. Oktober 2011)

die gestrige tour hat mir viel spass gemacht.
hier noch ein paar daten + bilder:
45.5km / 17.1AV / 785hm / 3:06 (unterwegs gewessen ink. pause)































ok, dann sehen wir uns nächste samstag!
m.f.g.
willy


----------



## Hanswurschtl (31. Oktober 2011)

Moin! 
Bin gerade krank, also ist mir langweilig.
Da das übliche Trailraten bei den Fotos zu leicht ist wollte ich ein neues Spiel vorschlagen:
"Was denkt Fred?" (vorletztes Foto)
Jeder, außer Fred, darf mitmachen.

@Fred: 
Bitte warte bevor du mit Auflösung rausrückst. 
Als Entschädigung dafür, dass du von dem Spiel ausgeschlossen bist darfst du uns Folgendes verraten:
"Was hat Felix vor?" (letztes Foto)


----------



## Hanswurschtl (31. Oktober 2011)

Kommt schon Leute!
Zwingt mich nicht um diese Uhrzeit den Fernseher einzuschalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haky (2. November 2011)

Da ich ja mal wieder am we arbeiten muss kann ich Samstag erst um 14uhr los....
Um 14uhr bei marktkauf in horneburg gehts los...
Es werden so 60 km werden....viele Feldwege etc. Also auch was für CROSSER....
Es geht über hedendorf-buxtehude-wulmsdorf-fischbecker Heide...alles querfeld-beet
Jemand dabei?


----------



## montis (2. November 2011)

Hi Zusammen, hi Haky,

ich bin erst seit knapp 3 Monaten in HH und nun auf der Suche nach Gleichesinnten ... und wirklich erfreut, dass es sogar im (flachen ;-)) HH ein lebhafte MTB-Gruppe gibt!!

Gerne würde ich mich euch für regelmäßige Fahrten anschließen; so auch gerne am kommenden Samstag. Ich fahr seid vielen Jahre, gerne auch im Herbst. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn´s diesen Samstag klappt.
Über Tipps zur Anreise und Treffpunkt bin ich dankbar, da für mich die Umgebung noch unbekannt ist (wohne in der HH-Neustadt).

in diesem Sinne
bis hoffentlich zum Wochenende
gruß hannes


----------



## mtberHH (2. November 2011)

Vielleicht ein bißchen kurzfristig, aber dennoch ein Versuch!

Konnte gestern Abend leider nicht, habe jetzt aber spontan heute Abend  Zeit. Sollte das also noch jemand von Euch lesen und sich auch noch ein  bisschen bewegen wollen, könnten wir um 17.30Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte  starten.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall zu der Zeit dort auftauchen und dann entweder  mit Begleitung oder alleine losfahren. Fahrzeit ca. 2-2.5h.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Sven7181 (4. November 2011)

soo morgen 11:11 Uhr wie immer ?


----------



## Tracer (4. November 2011)

Si!!! 
11:11 / k.h.


----------



## helgeb (6. November 2011)

helgeb schrieb:


> 11.11.11, 11:11


Am kommenden Freitag...
Wegen anderen vormittäglichen Terminen --> 11:11 pm
Vielleicht Beginn um 20:11 Uhr?


----------



## chainsuck74 (10. November 2011)

hallo zusammen...
fährt heute jemand `ne spontane Tour (vielleicht ein wenig Feeride-lastig),so ca. ab frühen Mittag und würde mich ins Schlepptau nehmen?Ich müsste aus Fishtown Bremerhaven anreisen(mit der Bahn) und kenne mich bei Euch überhaupt nicht aus...
MfG


----------



## iderf62 (12. November 2011)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Moin!
> Bin gerade krank, also ist mir langweilig.
> Da das übliche Trailraten bei den Fotos zu leicht ist wollte ich ein neues Spiel vorschlagen:
> "Was denkt Fred?" (vorletztes Foto)
> ...



da ja doch keiner beim heiteren Bilder raten mitgemacht hat, hier die Auflösung ".......................kannnichmehr"


----------



## Hanswurschtl (13. November 2011)

Moin Fred! Würde aber auch zu "... und ich hab mir Links gerade so'ne schöne Linie ausgesucht.." passen.
Nach meinem GPS hatten wir gestern übrigens 33 KM und 850 HM.


----------



## helgeb (15. November 2011)

Kopie:


helgeb schrieb:


> Der Holzfällertrail  zumindest der erste Teil   ist derzeit ja mal wieder schwer passierbar. Ich hatte ein nettes  Gespräch mit der Behörde. (Keine Ironie! Gibt es dafür auch einen  Smiley?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (21. November 2011)

Da mir die Forstarbeiter mal wieder zu fleißig sind habe ich mich heute wie jedes Jahr wieder mal nach ein paar Alternativ-"Trails" umgesehen. 

Gegen das was ich heute gefunden habe ist z.B. der Pferdehang'n fahrtechnischer Witz.

Wer sich davon nicht abschrecken lässt (Peter, Delf...) der kann sich nächsten Samstag um 11 Uhr zu einem kleinen Unterholz-Ride bei mir anschließen.

Ich habe heute übrigens "nur" 600 HM  auf 18 KM verteilt in 3 Bruttostunden geschafft...
Es wird also wirklich kaum auf Trails gefahren.

Gruß

Sven

PS: Sollte es Samstag schon Regnen werde ich meine Tour vorher absagen


----------



## Hanswurschtl (25. November 2011)

*ABSAGE:*
Hab morgen voraussichtlich kein Auto.


----------



## Tracer (25. November 2011)

*morgen lockere runde durch die schöne habes!

26.11.2011, 11:11uhr, kärntner hütte!

hast mañana!
willy*


----------



## iderf62 (26. November 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> *morgen lockere runde durch die schöne habes!
> 
> 26.11.2011, 11:11uhr, kärntner hütte!
> 
> ...



Hallo Willi, leider erst jetzt gelesen, dass Du da warst. Habe bis11:05 gewartet und kein bekanntes Gesicht gesehen. Daher bin ich mit einem Vereinskollegen gefahren, Sorry.
Bis denne
Fred


----------



## Jenno (2. Dezember 2011)

Hi Willi,
hier ist Jens aus Buxtehude. Wir wollten mit ein paar Leuten morgen, 03.12.11 vormittags fahren. Fahrt Ihr auch? und wollen wir uns irgendwo treffen? Grüße
Jens


----------



## Tracer (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich kenne dich nicht!


----------



## Tracer (2. Dezember 2011)

oder bist du der canyon fahre der häufig mit eine hübsche bike blodine unterwegs bist?

jens, werde um 10:30 an dem karlstein parkplatz vorbei fahren.
willy


----------



## Catsoft (3. Dezember 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> oder bist du der canyon fahre der häufig mit eine hübsche bike blodine unterwegs bist?
> 
> jens, werde um 10:30 an dem karlstein parkplatz vorbei fahren.
> willy



Auf DER TAC warst du doch gar nicht so kaputt......


----------



## Steffje (17. Dezember 2011)

Nanu, nix los im Forum? Habt ihr etwa alle zu FB gewechselt? Dann lass ich mich mal überraschen, ob ich gleich jemanden in den HaBes treffe.
Euch n sonnigen Tag, Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smokerider (18. Dezember 2011)

Bei den Touren wäre ich auch gern dabei!! 

Bin schon lange keine Tour mehr gefahren...Mein einer Kollege fährt mir zu schnell....die anderen wollen immer nur Freeriden und somit immer am Spot hängenbleiben.

Sobald es frostet und überrall Streusalz rumliegt bin ich raus, esseiden es ist trocken.


----------



## de_reu (19. Dezember 2011)

Steffje schrieb:


> Nanu, nix los im Forum? Habt ihr etwa alle zu FB gewechselt? Dann lass ich mich mal überraschen, ob ich gleich jemanden in den HaBes treffe.
> Euch n sonnigen Tag, Steff



Alle am WeihnachtsFeiern.... ab 27. wird wieder massiv gefahren....Tag und nacht


----------



## Hanswurschtl (20. Dezember 2011)

Moin!

Der HNT ( http://www.hntonline.de/hnt/ ) möchte gerne sein Angebot im Outdoorbereich um das Mountainbiken erweitern und sucht Biker die an einem festen Trainingstermin pro Woche die Gruppen leiten/guiden würden. 
Es werden wahrscheinlich vorwiegend jüngere Gruppen mit Anfangs noch wenigen Neulingen sein.

Ich selbst halte mich in diesem Fall nicht* für einen geeigneten Guide, habe aber versprochen hier mal rumzufragen.

Wer sich zutraut und vor allem die Motivation hat einmal pro Woche beständig ein Mountainbike-Anfängertraining leiten zu können kann sich bei mir melden. 

Sven

* Sagen wir mal, mein Teamgeist ist dafür ein wenig zu rudimentär ausgeprägt


----------



## Tracer (21. Dezember 2011)

*sylvester/jahresabschlusstour!

samstag 31.12.2011, 11:11, kärtner hütte!
**
tempo: langsam
zeit: +/-3std.*


----------



## iderf62 (27. Dezember 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> *sylvester/jahresabschlusstour!
> 
> samstag 31.12.2011, 11:11, kärtner hütte!
> **
> ...



kann leider nicht, mache meine Jahresabschlusstour an der Ostseeküste
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## iderf62 (27. Dezember 2011)

Moin Leute,
heute ein kleiner Hilferuf verbunden mit der Chance schon früh im Jahr etwas Sonne zu tanken.
Wir haben für den Zeitraum vom 20.02 bis zum  04.03.2012 das unter dem nachstehenden Link zu findende Haus auf Zypern  gemietet. Wir waren bereits 2010 und 2011 dort und fanden es super. 4  Schlafzimmer mit Platz für bis zu 8 Personen, 2 vollausgestattete Bäder, Flachbildfernseher,  Anlage, Sky, Internetflat, Grill, Waschmaschine, Trockner, Pool etc.
Das Wichtigste, klasse Straßen, kaum Verkehr und Sonne satt ))) Ideal als Saisonstart. Wir werden dort RR fahren (Miete vor Ort möglich ca. 15/Tag)
Leider sind 3 Mitfahrer Krankheitsbedingt ausgefallen :-((
Somit hier der Aufruf: *Wer möchte kurzentschlossen mitreisen?*
Flüge sind momentan noch günstig. Bei Interesse Mail an mich
VG Fred
> http://www.fewo-direkt.de/ferienwohnung-ferienhaus/p441407?cid=E_Inquiry-T_NL_T_20110925_441407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smokerider (29. Dezember 2011)

Wer fährt Samstag Vormittag in den HB's Trails fahren?

Ich hab vor von den Landungsbrücken direkt mit dem Bike hinzufahren, find ich entspannter als mit der Bahn.


----------



## de_reu (30. Dezember 2011)

heute, 12:30 KH; bin mit HT unterwegs... eher relaxed

CU de


----------



## xAntagonistx (30. Dezember 2011)

Steht die Tour morgen noch? ich würde mich sonst eventuell anschließen.


----------



## Tracer (30. Dezember 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> *sylvester/jahresabschlusstour!
> 
> samstag 31.12.2011, 11:11, kärtner hütte!
> **
> ...




Si!


----------



## trmk3 (30. Dezember 2011)

Wir sind nach langer Zeit auch (für einige km) dabei!
Gruß Arne + Thomas


----------



## smokerider (30. Dezember 2011)

will morgen eher lelaxed fahren...


----------



## smokerider (30. Dezember 2011)

xAntagonistx schrieb:


> Steht die Tour morgen noch? ich würde mich sonst eventuell anschließen.



hmm...bin noch am überlegen ob 12uhr losfahren klargeht! wann wirds denn etwa dunkel...so 17uhr, oder?


----------



## de_reu (31. Dezember 2011)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Moin!
> Der HNT ( http://www.hntonline.de/hnt/ ) möchte gerne sein Angebot im Outdoorbereich um das Mountainbiken erweitern und sucht Biker die an einem festen Trainingstermin pro Woche die Gruppen leiten/guiden würden.
> Es werden wahrscheinlich vorwiegend jüngere Gruppen mit Anfangs noch wenigen Neulingen sein.
> 
> ...



Du müsstest vor allem als Vorbild nen Helm tragen!


----------



## mtberHH (31. Dezember 2011)

War eine nette Tour heute bei schönem Wetter, danke an Willi für das Guiden.

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke der Tour, leider war mein Akku nicht richtig aufgeladen, daher nur eine kleine Auswahl.

http://youtu.be/1idwsrWdpqA  (Wird gerade von Youtube noch verarbeitet, Qualität sollte noch besser werden)

Tja, dann erst mal einen guten Rutsch und feiert schön !!!


----------



## neubicolt (5. Januar 2012)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Der HNT ( http://www.hntonline.de/hnt/ ) möchte gerne sein Angebot im Outdoorbereich um das Mountainbiken erweitern und sucht Biker die an einem festen Trainingstermin pro Woche die Gruppen leiten/guiden würden.
> Es werden wahrscheinlich vorwiegend jüngere Gruppen mit Anfangs noch wenigen Neulingen sein.
> ...



Moin,

ich wohne quasi fast in den HaBe und fahre dort regelmäßig mein Trainingspensum. Ich bin allerdings einzig und allein auf Marathon gepolt, gemütliche Touren sind nicht mein Ding. Wenn dass ganze also sportlichen Charakter haben soll kann man sich gern mal unterhalten. Es müssten dann nämlich dringend Fragen zur Verantwortung etc. geklärt werden.

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (8. Januar 2012)

14:30 KH kurz und schmerzlos...


----------



## hoedsch (8. Januar 2012)

Schade, dann haben wir uns leider verpasst. Ich bin ein Stunde vorher auf eine Schlammtour gegangen.


----------



## smokerider (9. Januar 2012)

Moin moin! Diesen Mittwoch mach ich mitm Kumpel ne Endurotour in den HaBe's! Soll mittags losgehn!

Also wem langweilig ist, bzw alleine nich von der Couch kommt kann sich anschliessen!

Wird eher enspannt sein!  Bikes: NSbikes Core und Kona Stinky

Ich sag morgen bescheid wann und wo es genau losgehn soll!


----------



## neubicolt (9. Januar 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Schade, dann haben wir uns leider verpasst. Ich bin ein Stunde vorher auf eine Schlammtour gegangen.



Oh ja, ich war ab 10Uhr unterwegs und wollte eigentlich ein paar Runden auf Rundenzeit für meinen Trainingsfortschritt fahren. Es gab aber so gut wie kein Trailstück welches nicht völlig zermatscht und von Waldarbeitern vergewaltigt war ...Schade

Gruß


----------



## Hanswurschtl (11. Januar 2012)

UND NOCH EIN AUFRUF VON MIR, DIESMAL ALLERDINGS UNTER DEM MOTTO "*SCHNORREN FÜR DIE FREUNDIN*":
Hat einer von euch ein paar Soft Springs für die Manitou Black Elite 100/120 Gabel über und möchte die günstig abgeben? Die Manitou-Artikelnummer ist 85-4859. 
Anscheinend sind die sehr speziell und nirgends nachzukaufen.
Gruß 
Sven


----------



## iderf62 (13. Januar 2012)

Moin,
jemand um 11:11 dabei?
Gruß
Fred


----------



## Hanswurschtl (14. Januar 2012)

Moin Fred!
Werde mit meinem Bruder an der Kärntner Hütte starten, weiß aber noch nicht genau was wir fahren. 
Eigentlich will ich mal wieder durch's Unterholz, aber bei dem Wetter ist die Heide natürlich auch ganz nett.

Wir versuchen um 11:11 am Start zu sein und schauen dann mal.
Markus kommt auch.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## iderf62 (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,
was ist los hier alle im Winterschlaf?
Seit einer Woche keine Kommentare, dass gab es ja schon lange nicht.
Jemand morgen in den HaBe?
VG
Fred


----------



## kanuto (27. Januar 2012)

Tja, Fred,

ich muss morgen bis 17:00 arbeiten, 
dass wird dann nix ,mehr mit biken.
Sonntag das gleiche, werde mich erst nächste Woche wieder auf die Pirsch machen,

viel Spass morgen

PS: Leo 0511/3076742 11-13 + 14:30-19


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Technokrat (27. Januar 2012)

Leudde, habe am Dienstag in Fischbek einen Bike Computer Sigma 2209 STS gefunden. Laut Fahrzeitangabe liegt er seit ca. 163 STD da. 
Wer ihn vermisst schnell ne PN und ich sende ihn zu. 

Gruß


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2012)

kanuto schrieb:


> Tja, Fred,
> 
> ich muss morgen bis 17:00 arbeiten,
> dass wird dann nix ,mehr mit biken.
> ...



Wie kommst Du aus HH auf Leo und Tüte in der Marienstraße in H?


----------



## kanuto (30. Januar 2012)

na, weil ATB mein Bike-Händler des Vertrauens ist, weil ich Leo seit 30 Jahren  kenne, weil 8 Jahre in Hannover gewohnt habe, weil ich Specialized mag

Und Du??


----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2012)

kanuto schrieb:


> na, weil ATB mein Bike-Händler des Vertrauens ist, weil ich Leo seit 30 Jahren  kenne, weil 8 Jahre in Hannover gewohnt habe, weil ich Specialized mag
> 
> Und Du??



30 Jahre kenne ich Leo noch nicht. Aber ein paar Jahre auch schon. Und vom Landkreis Nienburg von wo ich stamme ist es nicht weit nach Hannover.

Naja, und ich kenne eine ganze Menge Bikedealer.


----------



## kanuto (31. Januar 2012)

na dann sieht man sich ja mal vielleicht an einem WE im Laden oder Deister


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2012)

kanuto schrieb:


> na dann sieht man sich ja mal vielleicht an einem WE im Laden oder Deister



Moin,

ich bin aus beruflichen Gründen in letzter Zeit eher selten dort zugegen. Da trifft man sich eher mal im Deister oder den HaBes, die Fahrzeit mit etwas über einer Stunde dorthin ist bei beiden ungefähr gleich.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (1. Februar 2012)

was ist hier los? Keiner fährt, keiner bietet eine Tour mehr an. Ich habe leider durch weiter Bildung am Wochenende wenig zeit, aber ab dem 03.03 wird jeden Samstag regelmäßig Gefahren. 
Also könnt ihr euch den 03.03 vormerken. 
Bis bald!
Willy


----------



## Hanswurschtl (1. Februar 2012)

Hey Willy! 
Meine Theorie:
Als ab und an mal ein paar nette Mädels zwei - dreimal im Jahr mitfuhren war die Motivation größer. 
Mit uns Hackfressen will ja keiner fahren. 
Oder wie sieht das aus bei euch? Hm? Felix, Sven, Nils, Helge?? Ach, und FranK!
Lange nicht gesehen!
(Andre, Eric, ... euch habe ich auch nicht vergessen...) 

Sven


----------



## Catsoft (1. Februar 2012)

Moin Willy,

ich hatte es auch immer auf dem Plan, aber die Gesundheit :-( Wird die nächsten Monate eher nix.

Robert


----------



## John Rico (1. Februar 2012)

Würde ich ja gerne, aber meine Form und euer Tempo sind momentan leider nicht kompatibel...
Ich hoffe aber, dass ich dieses Jahr mehr aufs Bike komme und dann bei euch wieder mithalten kann.


----------



## iderf62 (1. Februar 2012)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Hey Willy!
> Meine Theorie:
> Als ab und an mal ein paar nette Mädels zwei - dreimal im Jahr mitfuhren war die Motivation größer.
> Mit uns Hackfressen will ja keiner fahren.
> ...



Na so schlimm fand ich es nicht mit Euch zu fahren, im Gegenteil die Runde in der Heide letztens war doch nicht schlecht. Aber am letzten Sa war ich dann komplett 3,5h allein unterwegs. So gesehen stimmt das schon mit der nachlassenden Motivation.
VG
Fred


----------



## Hanswurschtl (2. Februar 2012)

Ey Fred!
Dich sieht man ja auch regelmäßig auf'm Bike, deshalb meinte ich ja auch "*uns* Hackfressen" also du, Markus, ich und neuerdings ja auch mein Bruder.
Na gut, so'n Schönling wie du sticht natürlich heraus und lässt uns andere den Integralhelm vermissen...

Samstag sieht's bei meinem Bruder und mir übrigens gut aus. 
Wieder 11 Uhr?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. Februar 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin Willy,
> 
> ich hatte es auch immer auf dem Plan, aber die Gesundheit :-( Wird die nächsten Monate eher nix.
> 
> Robert




Moin

...Man Robert,gleich Monate?Was los?Hoffe nix ernstes?(Gern auch per PN)

P.S.Meine Version ist die,das ick momentan viel zwischen Berlin und HH pendel,weil meine bessere Hälfte dort wohnt und ich daher auch dort zur Zeit in der Mtb-Szene mehr unterwegs bin und deswegen auch mal länger nicht in HH weile..
Nix gegen euch,aber die Motivation zu biken und hinterher meine Perle zu sehen ist einfach größer...
Keine Panik,hab HH noch nicht den Rücken gekehrt,is noch nix entschieden und so einfach+schnell geht das auch nicht!
Bis bald im Wald....

Lg

Nils


----------



## Hanswurschtl (3. Februar 2012)

Moin Fred!
Kleine Planänderung aufgrund des Schnees:
Samstag 9:30 Kärnter Hütte.
Erst Heide, ein bisschen Karlstein und danach durch's Unterholz.

Sven


----------



## iderf62 (5. Februar 2012)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Ey Fred!
> Dich sieht man ja auch regelmäßig auf'm Bike, deshalb meinte ich ja auch "*uns* Hackfressen" also du, Markus, ich und neuerdings ja auch mein Bruder.
> Na gut, so'n Schönling wie du sticht natürlich heraus und lässt uns andere den Integralhelm vermissen...
> 
> ...



Danke für die Blumen, so habe ich mich noch gar nicht gesehen.
Leider ging es gestern nicht, hoffe Ihr hattet Spaß


----------



## gazza-loddi (5. Februar 2012)

so männer, 
ihr fahrt wohl eher touren in strampelanzügen?
ich lese immer enduro aber mir sind 3,5std aufm 20kilo freerider doch zuviel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (5. Februar 2012)

War zwar kalt und wir waren nur zu Zweit, trotzdem hat's sauspaß gebracht.
Sogar Felix haben wir - ausnahmsweise zu Fuß- getroffen als wir gerade aus dem Unterholz auf den Hauptweg geschliddert sind.
Am Ende waren's dann 3 Std. Nettofahrzeit mit recht unterschiedlichen Gegebenheiten (flowige Trails, technisches Gekraxel durch's Unterholz + ab und an mal neue Möglichkeiten Querfeldein).

Eine Panne durfte natürlich auch nicht fehlen. Diesmal hatte ich den Platten.

Vielleicht haut's ja nächsten Samstag hin.

Sven


----------



## de_reu (10. Februar 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> so männer,
> ihr fahrt wohl eher touren in strampelanzügen?
> ich lese immer enduro aber mir sind 3,5std aufm 20kilo freerider doch zuviel



Den müssen wohl nen Paar Kilo runter, wenn du das nicht packst,
Oder du fährst mit nem 4xer...


----------



## de_reu (10. Februar 2012)

Moin, PeterB und ich fahren morgen um 12:00 ab KH; 
Wir fahren zügig; 
Mellow-Rider und Pick-Nicker dürfen gerne um 11:00 vorlegen, wir kommen denn nach 

Grüße De


----------



## Hanswurschtl (18. Februar 2012)

Tach!
Weil sich's bei dem Wetter so gut schraubt dachte ich, ich kauf mir mal wieder'n Fully und tausche bis auf Rahmen und Bremsen alle Teile.
Will jemand für 300,- Euro die Federgabel haben?
Rock Shox Reba RL 100 mm Motion Control + Pop Loc inkl. Fernbedienung in Weiß-Blau (aus dem 2011er Cube AMS100 Blue'n White Edition) 
Die Gabel ist neu, nur disc (Postmount), der Schaft hat ca. 22-23 cm länge
Falls sich keiner meldet landet die Gabel demnächst bei Ebay.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## smokerider (18. Februar 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> so männer,
> ihr fahrt wohl eher touren in strampelanzügen?
> ich lese immer enduro aber mir sind 3,5std aufm 20kilo freerider doch zuviel



Wir nicht! Fahren eher mit Holzfellerhemb bzw -Jacke, Skaterschuhen....

Bikes sind auch eher schwer, Kona Stinky, Ns Bikes Core (18,8kg), Scott Voltage, RMX und ab und zu kommt auch n Scott Gambler mit!


----------



## MettiMett (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

plant jemand eine Tour in der nächsten Woche?
Ein Kollege und ich würden uns dann gern anschließen.
Waren noch nie in den Habe's und sind Anfänger im AM Bereich.

Gruß


----------



## smokerider (24. Februar 2012)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> plant jemand eine Tour in der nächsten Woche?
> Ein Kollege und ich würden uns dann gern anschließen.
> ...



Wann genau nächste Woche? Ich fahre evtl Sonntag mitm Kumpel auch recht entspannt im AM-Bereich.


----------



## MettiMett (24. Februar 2012)

Entspannt ist gut ;-)

Dachte so Mi-Fr. Sonntag geht leider nicht.


----------



## smokerider (24. Februar 2012)

Mittwoch könnte vorraussichtlich gehen, Freitag auch! Sag dir dann anfang nächste Woche bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (24. Februar 2012)

Jo ok.


----------



## de_reu (26. Februar 2012)

felix und ich fahren ab 12:30 KH

Cu de


----------



## smokerider (27. Februar 2012)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Jo ok.



Freitag wollen wir fahren gehen! Es sei denn das Wetter spielt nicht mit.

Meisten fahren wir so um 12-13Uhr mit der Bahn los...


----------



## MettiMett (27. Februar 2012)

Mit der Bahn von wo nach wo?


----------



## smokerider (27. Februar 2012)

Ich steige Reeperbahn ein, Kumpel sitzt schon in der Bahn, dann steigen wir Neugraben aus.


----------



## MettiMett (29. Februar 2012)

Kann noch nicht sagen, dass es klappt, da das Bike vom Kumpel erst heute versendet wird. Radon halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smokerider (1. März 2012)

Hmm...mein Kumpel ist für Freitag abgesprungen!

Aber das wird mich wahrscheinlich trotzdem nich davon abhalten zu biken.


----------



## MettiMett (1. März 2012)

Wird morgen nix bei mir, sorry.


----------



## MettiMett (10. März 2012)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## smokerider (11. März 2012)

joa...aber nur im volkspark. ab heute mittag.


----------



## MettiMett (16. März 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand ne entspannte Tour?


----------



## LowRider4711 (16. März 2012)

jupp, 1100 ab KH


----------



## MettiMett (16. März 2012)

Ok Super.
Wie sieht es mit Tempo, Länge und Guide aus?


----------



## LowRider4711 (16. März 2012)

ca. 3h Trails shreddern  Tempo unterirdisch


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. März 2012)

Wenn ich mir Lowriders Fotos ansehen dann weiß ich doch gleich wer hinter diesem Nick steckt


----------



## LowRider4711 (16. März 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Lowriders Fotos ansehen dann weiß ich doch gleich wer hinter diesem Nick steckt


Haben die Eisdielen wohl noch geschlossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. März 2012)

ja die machen erst um 10.00 auf 

Ich muss bei dem super Wetter lernen..schreib Montag ne wichtige Klausur...  aber nachher fahr ich sicher trotzdem noch ne Runde.


----------



## LowRider4711 (16. März 2012)

jau, Kopp frei kriegen ist wichtig ... und posen vor der Eisdiele


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. März 2012)

ich frag mich was da schon wieder los ist....so viel Genörgel bei meinen Bildern immer


----------



## LowRider4711 (16. März 2012)

Neid? aber ich glaub, wir hören mal besser auf hier runzuspamen


----------



## Drahtesel89 (16. März 2012)

Hab ich auch schon gesagt 

ok,aber sonst passiert hier ja auch nichts


----------



## dvd4two (16. März 2012)

hi leude,

kennt jemand noch eine schnelle lange abfahrt in Harburger Berge bis jetzt
hab ich die gefunden, bin erst 2 mal in den HH Bergen gewesen und such neue herausforderungen 









danke mfg Paul


----------



## pixelquantec (16. März 2012)

Wird mit Sicherheit keiner hier im Forum posten. Fährst einfach ein paar mal mit.


----------



## dvd4two (16. März 2012)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Wird mit Sicherheit keiner hier im Forum posten. Fährst einfach ein paar mal mit.



Ne?
dann bitte ich um eine Pn, ich würd auch selbst suchen aber die Harburger 
Berge sind ja nicht so lütt


----------



## Kono (17. März 2012)

...Wenn ich jetzt schreibe: "Am Hermann Grün Stein (Name v.d.R. geändert) ist eine schöne Abfahrt", hilft es dir dann wirklich weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvd4two (17. März 2012)

@pixelquantec, Danke Dir

@kono, klar würde mir Das helfen sollte 
Ja nur eine wegbeschreibung sein mehr nicht,


----------



## de_reu (17. März 2012)

morgen jemand am Start? Mal wieder zum Herman-Grün-Stein, oder ist da noch zu schlammig?


----------



## Kono (17. März 2012)

War Heute unterwegs, u.a. auch am Hermann-Grün-Stein. Kurzes Fazit: Perfekte Bedingungen.


----------



## peterbe (18. März 2012)

13.30 Kh Trailrunde


----------



## MettiMett (18. März 2012)

So wir waren dann Gestern auch endlich mal in den Habe. Hat mega viel Spaß gemacht.
Haben letztendlich 43km gedreht und dank unseres Guides super Trails erlebt.
Vielen Dank nochmal!













Aja hier noch das schnelle Zielfoto eines Vorbeifahrenden. Vielleicht erkennt er sich ja wieder^^


----------



## gnss (22. März 2012)

Hat heute 1600 jemand Zeit drei Stunden lang durch die Habes zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kanuto (22. März 2012)

dvd4two schrieb:


> hi leude,
> 
> kennt jemand noch eine schnelle lange abfahrt in Harburger Berge



Schnelle lange Abfahrt in den HaBes?

Sorry, Paul, Nichts für ungut, is nur zu komisch....
Aber aprospros "längere Abfahrten"
Ich bin vom 30.- 1.4. im Deister und fahre dort mehrere Touren. Da kann man wenigstens mal ein paar Minuten bergab fahren. 
Wir können uns gerne vor Ort treffen.
Kontakt per PN

Gruß kanuto

PS: Ich mag die HaBes Gibt hier ja nix anders


----------



## pixelquantec (22. März 2012)

Wenn man die Gegenanstiege wegrechnet, bestehen unsere Touren eigentlich immer nur aus einer Aneinanderreihung schneller Abfahrten.


----------



## John Rico (22. März 2012)

kanuto schrieb:


> Schnelle lange Abfahrt in den HaBes?



Verglichen mit "echten" Bikerevieren sicher richtig, aber für HaBe-Verhältnisse gibt es durchaus einige längere Abfahrten. Zum Beispiel das Biest, den Knochenbrecher oder den Trail in der Nähe vom Berghotel runter.


----------



## smokerider (23. März 2012)

Weis zwar nicht mehr genau wo, aber irgendwo in der Nähe vom P.R Stein ist eine abfahrt, da braucht man gut ne viertel Stunde hoch um dann ca 4-5Minuten abzufahren!


----------



## kanuto (23. März 2012)

wie gesagt, ich mag die Habes und das ständige Auf und Ab, für längere Anstieg fehlt mir eh die Kraft

gruß kanuto


----------



## peterbe (23. März 2012)

kanuto schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ich mag die Habes und das ständige Auf und Ab, für längere Anstieg fehlt mir eh die Kraft
> 
> gruß kanuto



Hallo Knut, da stapelt aber der König der norddeutschen Bergetappen tief, der Drücker der Habe-Rampen, der De-Motivierer aller hechelnden Mitfahrer mit Sauerstoffmangel.

Im Übrigen glaube ich keine Abfahrt in den Habes zu kennen, für die man tatsächlich bedeutend länger als 60 sec braucht (selbst Knochenbrecher und Biest brauchen kaum mehr als eine Minute) oder habe ich da geografische Säumnisse?

Grüße, Peter, der sich schon auf den ersten Ausflug in den Deisten freut.


----------



## gnss (23. März 2012)

heute nochmal jemand 1530 oder 1600?


----------



## gnss (23. März 2012)

Falls sich noch jemand entscheidet, ich fahre erst um 1615.


----------



## smokerider (23. März 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hallo Knut, da stapelt aber der König der norddeutschen Bergetappen tief, der Drücker der Habe-Rampen, der De-Motivierer aller hechelnden Mitfahrer mit Sauerstoffmangel.
> 
> Im Übrigen glaube ich keine Abfahrt in den Habes zu kennen, für die man tatsächlich bedeutend länger als 60 sec braucht (selbst Knochenbrecher und Biest brauchen kaum mehr als eine Minute) oder habe ich da geografische Säumnisse?
> 
> Grüße, Peter, der sich schon auf den ersten Ausflug in den Deisten freut.



Ich bisher auch nicht, diese Abfahrt hat mir erst vor kurzem Einer gezeigt, war echt überrascht...wir haben ca 15 Minuten hochgebraucht und sind ca 5 Minuten runter. Die Abfahrt hat auch ein paar flache Stücke...aber ist alles so optimal dass man genug Schwung hat! 

Hab leider vergessen wo die genau war, muss aber einer der Trails links von dem breiten Forstweg sein der rechts abgeht wenn man von der Bushaltestelle "Waldfrieden" an der grossen Wiese vorbei ist! Vor dem Trailende war ein hoher stapel Baumstämme, aber das war im Herbst...seitdem hab ich ihn nich mehr wiedergefunden als ich wieder da war.


----------



## gnss (23. März 2012)

Wenn's flach ist ist es keine Abfahrt. Und wenn ihr da fünf Minuten runter braucht, dann habt ihr auf den flachen Stücken einfach nicht genug gekeult.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2012)

smokerider schrieb:


> Weis zwar nicht mehr genau wo, aber irgendwo in der Nähe vom P.R Stein ist eine abfahrt, da braucht man gut ne viertel Stunde hoch um dann ca 4-5Minuten abzufahren!



Moin.

ich war heute Nachmittag rund um den P.R.Stein unterwegs, weiß aber auch nicht welche Du meinst!?


----------



## pixelquantec (26. März 2012)

Die 5-Minuten-Abfahrt würde ich auch gerne kennenlernen.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (26. März 2012)

Ihr meint wahrscheinlich vom Gipfelkreuz die längste Möglichkeit auf den Hauptweg runter
oder
den mal mehr mal weniger breiten Weg zur Hundewiese runter bzw. von der Hundewiese zum Paul Roth Stein hoch.
Beides würde ich angesichts der hiesigen Verhältnisse als zusammenhängende Abfahrt bezeichnen.
Der Paul Roth Stein liegt von beiden Abfahrten aus ziemlich mittig.
Sven

Übrigens:
Will Morgen jemand etwas zügiger aufs MTB?
Werde zwischen 11/12 Uhr beim HNT (Opferberg) starten.


----------



## John Rico (26. März 2012)

Habe am Samstag spaßeshalber mal ein paar Abfahren gestoppt. Die beiden langen "Uphills" Richtung Paul-Roth-Stein, einmal vom Moisburger Stein aus, einmal ein Stück weiter Richtung Wiese Buskehre dauern zumindest über 2 min, zum Moisburger Stein waren wir etwa 2:30 min unterwegs. Das war aber mit Abstand das Längste, was wir gefunden haben.


----------



## pixelquantec (26. März 2012)

Wenn man den Panzertrail komplett nimmt und die zwei, drei Rampen außer Acht lässt, könnte das etwa genau so lang sein.


----------



## kanuto (26. März 2012)

da hab ich ja was losgetreten 

@peterbe: kommst du am 31.3.oder 1.4. in den Deister? 
Fred, Haiko und ich sind von Fr.-So. vor Ort in Wennigsen, (der Ort mit der Eisdiele )


----------



## John Rico (26. März 2012)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Wenn man den Panzertrail komplett nimmt und die zwei, drei Rampen außer Acht lässt, könnte das etwa genau so lang sein.



Der Panzertrail ist aber nun wirklich keine Abfahrt, auch wenn man alle Hühneraugen mit zukneift.


----------



## pixelquantec (26. März 2012)

John Rico schrieb:


> Der Panzertrail ist aber nun wirklich keine Abfahrt, auch wenn man alle Hühneraugen mit zukneift.


 
Hier oben ist man schon mit wenig zufrieden.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (27. März 2012)

Außerdem dauert der Panzertrail *sogar* 20 Minuten wenn man's "bergab" nur Rollen lässt...

Die längste *Single*trailabfahrt ... oder worum ging's eigentlich nochmal?... ist meiner Meinung nach diese:

- Wir fahren über den Heidefriedhof den direktesten Weg Richtung Ehestorfer Heuweg.
- Rechts von uns ist der Fiedhofszaun
- Friedhofszaun endet und der Weg geht geradeaus links weiter erst seicht ansteigend, zum Schluss steil aber technisch nicht schwierig
- Rechts könnten wir die kurze Abfahrt nehmen, die einen normalen Waldgehweg kreuzt und danach zwei Möglichkeiten (links oberhalb der Schlucht oder unten mitten durch die Schlucht)
- Wir fahren aber links und zehn Meter weiter gleich wieder links und können über eine Minute lang nur Singletrail bis zur Straße runter fahren wenn wir den richtigen Weg nehmen.  

Ich glaube es waren ca. 50 oder 70 Höhenmeter. Habe das mal vor zwei Jahren anhand meines Garmins gemessen.

Ich fahre gegen 10 30 los und wäre gg. 11 am Start, falls noch einer kann.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (27. März 2012)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> - Wir fahren über den Heidefriedhof den direktesten Weg Richtung Ehestorfer Heuweg.


Ich weiß ja, dass Du manchmal auch quer durchs Unterholz fährst... Aber *über* den Friedhof finde ich jetzt echt grenzwertig .


----------



## Hanswurschtl (27. März 2012)

Ja, ich weiß... Aber ich hab's so stehen lassen...
Ihr wisst ja, dass ich über den Friedhofsparkplatz, dessen Zufahrt und ... schnarch... kurz "über den Friedhof", meine. 
Zumindest tagsüber..  

Ich habe eben mal eine Kamera am Rad montiert. Ich brauch heute'ne Aufgabe, bin irgendwie unmotiviert. Mal schauen ob's hinhaut, dann wissen wir wie lang welche Abfahrt im Vergleich ist.

So, jetzt aber los! 

Sven


----------



## MettiMett (27. März 2012)

Waren heute auch wieder ordentlich unterwegs, haben aber wieder nur ein paar trails, der vielen, finden können....


----------



## Kono (28. März 2012)

Ich war heute Nachmittag nochmal kurz unterwegs und mit Freude darf ich berichten, dass es wieder Bären in den Harburger Bergen gibt.
Guckts du hier:





​ 
OK, der rechte sieht eher aus wie ein Schwein und ist wohl auch noch nicht fertig , aber wie cool ist das denn???


----------



## MettiMett (28. März 2012)

stark^^

Gestern nicht gesehen.


----------



## pixelquantec (28. März 2012)

Hattest Du die aufblasbare Axt von Globetrotter mit und dazu Langeweile. Wenn jemand beim Nightride einen Bären im Lichtkegel erkennt: Erstmal klopfen. Wenn er nach Holz klingt, entspannt weiterfahren. Wenn nicht, ...............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (29. März 2012)

Ich hab auch an Schweine gedacht, als ich daran vorbeifuhr.

ca. 2:40 Minuten dauerte vorgestern übrigens die längste Abfahrt.
Ich kann die Videos ja mal bei Youtube hochladen, wird aber etwas dauern.
Eigentlich wollte ich auch noch ein paar der gängigen Singletrails filmen, aber meine Kamera hatte ein Verständigungsproblem mit dem Akku. . .
Oder Sie hatte Schiss vor dem Nacktwanderer der mich am Dienstag bei 12 Grad der Illusion beraubte in meinem Kurzarm/-Bein Trikot im schattigen Wald ein unverfrorener Held zu sein. . .


----------



## litefreak (29. März 2012)

@Hanswurschtl: her mit den Videos


----------



## MettiMett (29. März 2012)

Na wer hat denn da seine Brille an der Hütte verloren? ^^


----------



## Hanswurschtl (29. März 2012)

Aber natürlich.

Hier ist die Gewinnerabfahrt, also die längste: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTIUnRhKnJI"]Old Man on new bike - Harburger Berge MTB - lÃ¤ngste Abfahrt      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ich habe einen normalen Cannon Fotoapparat mit Kabelbindern am Lenker befestigt. Verfälscht nicht wie die Go-Pro und zoomt auch nicht soweit rein, dass alles wie ein Spaziergang auf Krücken aussieht. 
Leider ist die Kamera auf den Videos schon soweit verrutscht, dass zuwenig vom Boden gefilmt wird. Ansonsten würde sie die Geschwindigkeit recht gut rüberbringen.

Der Rest kommt nächste Woche, die Laderei dauert einfach schweinelang.

Ich sehe auch gerade, dass die Antiverwackelung bei Youtube völliger Schwachsinn ist. Sieht aus als würde man bekifft durch den Wald schweben. Ich lade dieses Video nächste Woche nochmal hoch. 

Gruß

Sven


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2012)

slackfreak schrieb:


> @Hanswurschtl: her mit den Videos



Willst Du unbedingt den Nackedei sehen?


----------



## pixelquantec (29. März 2012)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Ich hab auch an Schweine gedacht, als ich daran vorbeifuhr.
> 
> ca. 2:40 Minuten dauerte vorgestern übrigens die längste Abfahrt.
> Ich kann die Videos ja mal bei Youtube hochladen, wird aber etwas dauern.
> ...


 
Dann dauert es ja nicht lange, bis die ersten Nacktwanderinnen unterwegs sind.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (30. März 2012)

Dann dauert es ja nicht lange, bis die ersten Nacktwanderinnen unterwegs sind.

Ja, doch leider sieht die Realität anders aus als in den RTL-Dokus die wir uns früher NICHT heimlich um 23 Uhr auf einem alten Schwarzweißfernseher angeschaut haben...

*RTL  * * Realität*

50 Kilo                           85 Kilo

19 Jahre                        79 Jahre 

lange blonde Haare          dito, nur im Gesicht


----------



## Hanswurschtl (30. März 2012)

Nachtrag

... soso... Lehrzeichen werden hier also ignoriert...


----------



## John Rico (30. März 2012)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Aber natürlich.
> 
> Hier ist die Gewinnerabfahrt, also die längste:
> 
> Old Man on new bike - Harburger Berge MTB - lÃ¤ngste Abfahrt      - YouTube



Dann sind sich die beiden Svens ja einig, genau von dieser Abfahrt habe ich vor ein paar Tagen gesprochen.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (30. März 2012)

Ah! Ich dachte zuerst du meinst den Ziehweg oder auch 3KM-Berg. Lag wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich da noch die andere Variante mit Abfahrtsende an der Hundewiese im Kopf hatte.
Hab mich schon gewundert!
Gruß

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (30. März 2012)

Zeitlich dürfte es fast egal sein, ob man "unseren" Trail oder den parallel rechts dazu runterfährt (also den, den wir normalerweise Richtung PRS hochfahren).
Ich meinte aber den gleichen, ist bei Trails ohne Namen halt immer schwierig zu beschreiben.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (2. April 2012)

Moin!

Hier noch einmal die Gewinnerabfahrt ohne Wackelkorrektur:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t_4X8Ph8uI&feature=youtu.be

Und hier der Singletrail mit aus der "Friedhofsbeschreibung" von der schweren Seite aus angefahren. Abfahrt startet ab ca. 0:50: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot2rPVSHhpE&feature=youtu.be

Die Hasselbrackabfahrt ist über 500 MB groß und elendig verwackelt und der Rest ist auch nicht so spannend, deshalb belasse ich's bei den beiden. 

Es kommt aber gleich noch'n bisschen was von der anderen Elbseite...


----------



## MirkoR (2. April 2012)

Bin wohl Kalenderwoche 30-32 in Neu Wulmstorf würd mich freuen wenn sich was ergibt!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (2. April 2012)

*Andere Elbseite*

Mein Bruder und ich haben versucht einiges so zu filmen, dass Kantendrops nicht wie lächerliche Kansteine und steile Abfahrten nicht nach flachen Waldautobahnen aussehen.

Einmal ist es uns gelungen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjbxi2UEM6A&feature=youtu.be

Ansonsten gab's nur eine Abfahrt, ca. 100 m links neben der leichten, die dermaßen steil (deutlich über Pferdehang-Niveau) ist, dass man es auf den Videos noch erahnen kann:

erster Versuch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU58zNysr9k&feature=youtu.be
zweiter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgx6V_Np5AY&feature=youtu.be
wir lassen nicht locker...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nkq_q4QziA&feature=youtu.be


Alles was wir sonst aufgenommen haben sieht wieder sowas von lächerlich aus...ich hab's schon gelöscht.
Schade, dass man das einfach nicht hinbekommt. Oder man muss in zweimeter Abständen Hütchen aufstellen, vielleicht sieht's dann anders aus. 

Sven


----------



## Hanswurschtl (5. April 2012)

Falls gerade jemand reinschaut und bock hat:
Ich fahr jetzt spontan rüber und starte ab 13:30 beim HNT , Cuxhavener Straße 253 
Wird'ne mittelschnelle bis zügige Runde.

Sven


----------



## alleswollen (7. April 2012)

Moin moin ,wollen morgen mal nach Harburg .
Treffen uns 14- 14.30 uhr am  S Bahnhof Heimfeld.


----------



## Tracer (9. April 2012)

*Hamburg Harburger Berge Trails Video*

http://youtu.be/K23yyN2C2wo


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

Moin,

Ist Heute jemand in den HaBe's unterwegs? Ich wollte so gegen 11.00 am Karlstein starten.


----------



## Kono (10. April 2012)

Tracer schrieb:


> http://youtu.be/K23yyN2C2wo



Der Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss bei 0:44 ist schon nicht schlecht . Überhaupt eine nette Trail Sammlung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (10. April 2012)

Tracer schrieb:


> *Hamburg Harburger Berge Trails Video*
> 
> http://youtu.be/K23yyN2C2wo


Sehr schön, auch wenn Trail 2 derzeit nicht befahrbar ist. Da muss erstmal kräftig geräumt werden.


----------



## Ponch (10. April 2012)

Als jemand der schon über 10 Jahre nicht mehr in den Harburger Bergen war habe ich mal eine Frage. Sind die einzelnen (kurzen) Abfahrten noch immer gespickt mit vielen Wurzeln die aus dem Boden ragen und eigentlich eher etwas mehr Federweg verlangen?


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Als jemand der schon über 10 Jahre nicht mehr in den Harburger Bergen war habe ich mal eine Frage. Sind die einzelnen (kurzen) Abfahrten noch immer gespickt mit vielen Wurzeln die aus dem Boden ragen und eigentlich eher etwas mehr Federweg verlangen?



Eigentlich reichen 100mm vorne aus, mehr macht es nur einfacher und vor allen Dingen komfortabler.


----------



## Ponch (11. April 2012)

Ok, so kann man es sicherlich auch sehen. ;-)
Ich werde demnächst nach HH ziehen und bin daher am überlegen welche Art von Bike ich mir da am besten zulegen soll. Und da sind die Harburger Berge nun mal der höchst Maßstab in HH. 
Enduro, AM oder gar ein 29er?
Was fahrt ihr denn so?


----------



## Kono (11. April 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> ...bin daher am überlegen welche Art von Bike ich mir da am besten zulegen soll...


Bis auf ganz wenige die mit einem Crosser auftauchen, fahren fast alle ein Mountainbike.


----------



## Freakrr (12. April 2012)

Hallo, die Harburger Berge sind nicht all zu weit entfernt, werden also demnächst mal gestetet.

Ich bin durch Google auf auf zwei ausgeschilderte Routen gestoßen.

http://www.regionalpark-rosengarten.de/index.php?id=143

Sind diese ok? Oder hat jemand besser ideen oder Routen zur Hand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (12. April 2012)

Die Routen sind OK und eigentlich auch genau das Richtige fürs erste mal in den Harburger Bergen.
Alternativ kannst Du Dir natürlich auch auf GPS-Tour.info und Konsorten alle möglichen Routen in allen nur erdenklichen Schwierigkeitsgraden und Längen runter laden, die sind dann aber nicht Ausgeschildert .


----------



## Sanz (12. April 2012)

Kono schrieb:


> War Heute unterwegs, u.a. auch am Hermann-Grün-Stein. Kurzes Fazit: Perfekte Bedingungen.





Hallo,
mein Name ist Andrea, bin 41 Jahre alt und fast neu hier. Wer hat Lust mir am Wochenende die Harburger Berge zu zeigen? Bitte aber nicht zu schnell, für mich beginnt die Saison gerade ;-)


----------



## Kono (12. April 2012)

Sanz schrieb:


> ...mein Name ist Andrea, bin 41 Jahre alt und fast neu hier...


----------



## Catsoft (13. April 2012)

Sanz schrieb:


> mein Name ist Andrea, bin 41 Jahre alt und fast neu hier. Wer hat Lust mir am Wochenende die Harburger Berge zu zeigen? Bitte aber nicht zu schnell, für mich beginnt die Saison gerade ;-)



Hallo Andrea,
du solltest deine Daten (Maße, Gewicht...) dazuschreiben. Dann ist vermutlich des Resonanz größer


----------



## Drahtesel89 (13. April 2012)

edit: vergesst es


----------



## fknobel (13. April 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Ok, so kann man es sicherlich auch sehen. ;-)
> Ich werde demnächst nach HH ziehen und bin daher am überlegen welche Art von Bike ich mir da am besten zulegen soll. Und da sind die Harburger Berge nun mal der höchst Maßstab in HH.
> Enduro, AM oder gar ein 29er?
> Was fahrt ihr denn so?



Mensch Ponch, dein Jekyll wir sich da aber ehr langweilen. 

Ich bin vor 5 Jahren selber aus der ecke (Buchholz in der Nordheide) weggezogen. Mir hat immer ein Hardtail gereicht in den Harburger Bergen. Wo bei nen Fully schon angenehmer ist, aber mehr als 120mm ist eigentlich nicht nötig... ergo ist nen Touren Fully eigenltich genau das richtige (meine bescheidene Meinung) z.B. nen Rize One20. 

Überlege Aktuell noch ob ich mich dieses Jahr mal beim Steven-Jantex Cub in Buchholz blicken lasse...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (13. April 2012)

Andrea, du altes Luder! Antworte mal lieber auf deine PNs bzgl. morgen. . .

Genauso Fran(k)zine, Svenja und Erica...


----------



## Sven7181 (13. April 2012)

Ich hab morgen Schule...ABC und 1x1


----------



## MTBRafi (14. April 2012)

Moin zusammen,

bin mal wieder übers WE in HH, und da dachte ich mir: Man könnte sich doch noch mal aufmachen in die Harburger Berge! Und irgendwie meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass ihr euch meist zu festen Zeiten dort trefft, Sonntag vormittags z.B., aber vielleicht kann mir jemand freundlicherweise mit der genauen Uhrzeit oder so auf die Sprünge helfen? Falls ihr überhaupt auch Exil-Bremer mitnehmt 

Ich würd mich freuen, Grüße und vielleicht bis morgen,

Rafael


----------



## pixelquantec (14. April 2012)

11Uhr Kärntner Hütte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (22. April 2012)

Fährt jemand heute gegen 12 Uhr?


----------



## Sanz (29. April 2012)

Wer ist heute unterwegs?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## de_reu (30. April 2012)

Sanz schrieb:


> Wer ist heute unterwegs?
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



Also "Jetzt-Heute" (Mo. nachmittag) würde ich fahren wollen...


----------



## gnss (30. April 2012)

Wart ihr schon oder fahrt ihr noch?


----------



## mtberHH (2. Mai 2012)

Wie sieht es heute am späteren Nachmittag aus? Hat jemand Lust auf eine  Tour? Ich könnte um 17.00Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte sein, würde aber auch  später noch jemanden "einsammeln".

Dauer ca. 2 1/2-3 h

Markus


----------



## Hanswurschtl (3. Mai 2012)

Will jemand nördlich der Elbe eine MTB-Runde drehen?
Ich könnte ab ca. 14 30 Uhr und muss um 18 Uhr Zuhause sein.
Teufelsbrück wäre Treffpunkt.

Sven


----------



## outdoor (3. Mai 2012)

news: *racepark schulenberg/harz* öffnet am samstag die pforten und es wird diese saison jedes wochenende geöffnet sein. mehr im schulenberg-forum.


----------



## iderf62 (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
jemand morgen um 11:00 Uhr dabei?


----------



## silver02 (4. Mai 2012)

Moin, fährt vielleicht jemand morgen nach dem Mittag (so 13-14Uhr), der uns auf eine Tour durch die HaBe mitnimmt. Sind einigermaßen fit.

Grüße, silver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (4. Mai 2012)

14 Uhr sind wir fast fertig mit dem Biken.


----------



## silver02 (4. Mai 2012)

Nehmt Ihr uns denn mit wenn wir um 11.00 Uhr an der KH sind?


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Mai 2012)

Ja. Frag nach den Facebook-Leuten. Wir werden ca. 10-12 Leute sein.


----------



## silver02 (4. Mai 2012)

Super! Bis morgen dann.


----------



## silver02 (6. Mai 2012)

Schönen Dank für die freundliche Aufnahme in Eurer Gruppe und die nette und entspannte Tour heute. Hat viel Spass gemacht und war bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal!


----------



## Tracer (11. Mai 2012)

Nach dem Motto:
"Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm!"

Morgen 12 Mai 10Uhr Kärntner Hütte. 
Tempo: mittel 
Dauer: +/- 3 Std. 
Wichtig: Helm Pflicht.  Jeder fährt auf eigenem Verantwortung.   

Hasta mañana!  
Willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iderf62 (13. Mai 2012)

Tracer schrieb:


> Nach dem Motto:
> "Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm!"
> 
> Morgen 12 Mai 10Uhr Kärntner Hütte.
> ...



Hallo Willy,
super, dass Du wieder dabei bist, leider habe ich Deine Mitteilung zu spät gelesen, daher bin ich allein gefahren. Habe aber Marcus unterwegs getroffen, der mir berichtete.
Leider bin ich die nächsten WE nicht in HH. Also bis demnächst auf dem Trail.
VG
Fred


----------



## Marcus_xXx (14. Mai 2012)

Ich hab gestern auch ne Menge Leute gesehen, die dem Aussehen nach definitiv hier auch im Board sind..


----------



## Kono (14. Mai 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern auch ne Menge Leute gesehen, die dem Aussehen nach definitiv hier auch im Board sind..


 Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt woran man das definitiv erkennt. Erzähl mal.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (14. Mai 2012)

Denke, dass sich die Biker die da unterwegs sind schon n bissel durch die Ausstattung & das Equipment unterscheiden... 

Vllt. hab ich mir das auch nur eingeredet.. ^^


----------



## trmk3 (16. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ist morgen jemand unterwegs (ohne 0/00)? 
Ich würde gerne ne Runde fahren.
Gruß Arne


----------



## bikemaster22 (16. Mai 2012)

@ Arne: Ich plane morgen evtl. auch in die HaBe zu fahren! Kennst Du dich da aus - und wenn ja wie lange bzw. wieviele km wolltest Du fahren. 

Grüße aus BHV


----------



## T_N_T (16. Mai 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern auch ne Menge Leute gesehen, die dem Aussehen nach definitiv hier auch im Board sind..



Falls wir uns zufällig über den Weg gefahren sein sollten, dann haste Recht.
LG
TNT


----------



## Marcus_xXx (16. Mai 2012)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Falls wir uns zufällig über den Weg gefahren sein sollten, dann haste Recht.
> LG
> TNT



Wenn du einer der Leute warst, die ab dem Hotel da oben unterwegs waren, dann ja... ^^ Ich war mit meiner Freundin unterwegs und hab versucht sie zu überreden mal nen Berg nicht nur bremsend bis schiebend runterzukommen..


----------



## T_N_T (16. Mai 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Wenn du einer der Leute warst, die ab dem Hotel da oben unterwegs waren, dann ja... ^^ Ich war mit meiner Freundin unterwegs und hab versucht sie zu überreden mal nen Berg nicht nur bremsend bis schiebend runterzukommen..



Hotel? Nicht wissentlich. Bin Dir und Deiner Freundin aber vielleicht südlich vom Segelflugplatz begegnet. Bergab die Bremse loszulassen, soll dort das Erklimmen der Gegenanstiege enorm erleichtern.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (16. Mai 2012)

Mag möglich sein, war das 1. Mal dass ich/wir da in der Gegend unterwegs waren...  Aber mit Sicherheit nicht das letzte Mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (1. Juni 2012)

Das war knapp!
Der Thread war ja schon auf Seite tendenziell im letzten Drittel zu finden!!

Um mal völlig unkonkret zu werden:
Morgen könnte es sein (vielleicht aber auch nicht) das ich mit meinem Bruder eine Runde irgendwann so zwischen 10 und 11 30, sehr wahrscheinlich (vielleicht aber auch nicht) an der Kärntner Hütte starte. 
Evtl. kommt Markus auch mit, aber das steht noch nicht fest zumal wir weder telefoniert noch gemailt haben.
Um trotzdem einmal ein wenig konkreter zu werden: Sollte es schiffen werden wir nicht starten!

Was der Schwachsinn soll und ob ich besoffen oder anderweitig betäubt bin?

Ist doch egal! Hauptsache der Thread steht mal wieder auf der ersten Seite...


----------



## dukestah (1. Juni 2012)

da steig ich mal völlig unkonkret mit ein  ich hab eigentlich auch so bissel den plan morgen dort zu radeln, wenns eher gegen 11:30 wird dann ist es wahrscheinlicher
wieviel/wie lange solls denn werden und wie fix seid ihr so unterwegs? ich komm nich mit nem leichtbau cc racer deswegen sollte das bissel vom tempo her passen.


----------



## helgeb (1. Juni 2012)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Was der Schwachsinn soll und ob ich besoffen oder anderweitig betäubt bin?
> Ist doch egal! Hauptsache der Thread steht mal wieder auf der ersten Seite...








(http://www.viralblog.com/facebook-marketing-2/5-creative-uses-of-the-facebook-like/)


----------



## Hanswurschtl (1. Juni 2012)

AH!
Doch noch zwei neue/alte "Gesichter" hier unterwegs

Zum Tempo:
Vorhin dachte ich: "Ja! Morgen bei für mich optimalen 11 Grad mal wieder für zwei Stunden das Starrgabelbike rausholen und schauen was die langen und häufigen Einheiten der letzten Wochen gebracht haben!"
Dann habe ich erstmal mein Starrgabelbike zerlegt, gründlich gereinigt und in Einzelteilen in eine Ecke gestellt, was wiederum gar keinen Sinn ergibt, aber zur allgemeinen Unentschlossenheit passt.

Was soll's!

Bei schlappen Temperaturen um die 10 - 13 Grad werde ich wohl trotzdem in Kurz-Kurz (mit meinem zwei Monate alten Fully) starten und schauen dass ich irgendwie warm werde.
Das heißt mein Bruder wird in seinem Wollpulli eher auf zu schnelles Tempo pfeifen und gerne eine gemächlichere Runde drehen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie unentschlossen er ist und ob er nicht doch schneller fährt, weil er mittlerweile auch ganz gut trainiert hat. 
Ist das nicht schön wenn man sich so gar nicht festlegen kann?!

Markus - wenn er denn kommt - kennt eigentlich nur das schnellere Tempo, obwohl er meistens das Gegenteil behauptet...

Und mal wieder sind wir kaum einen Schritt weiter gekommen.

Am besten mal morgen abwarten und überhaupt mal schauen wie's Wetter nun wird. Denn auch die Wettervorhersagen unterscheiden sich derzeit ziemlich und geben sich damit herrlich unkonkret...
Eventuell kommen ja mal wieder ein paar Leute mehr und man kann ein paar Gruppen bilden. 

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Hanswurschtl (1. Juni 2012)

Mir fällt gerade ein, dass Markus wahrscheinlich nicht kommt weil er zum Marathon in den Harz wollte.
Aber er war sich da nicht so sicher ... (!!!)


----------



## OIRAM (1. Juni 2012)

*Hallo Hamburger Biker
Ich möchte gern Eure Harburger Berge kennen lernen.
In der Woche ab dem 18.06. werde ich beruflich in Altenwerder zu tun haben.
Soll heißen, ich kann Di, Mi, Do, so ab 17-18 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte sein.
Gibt es da nen Parkplatz, Google Maps zeigt mir nur Wald.
Und nach Navi fahr, da geht immer n bissel der Lauf verloren.

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## helgeb (1. Juni 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *ich kann Di, Mi, Do, so ab 17-18 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte sein.
> Gibt es da nen Parkplatz, Google Maps zeigt mir nur Wald.
> *



Dienstag 18:30 Uhr! Parkplatz vorhanden. (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9561108)


----------



## dukestah (1. Juni 2012)

@Hanswurschtl

hm, bin immer noch recht unentschlossen, steh nicht ganz so gut im training und würde meinen tourenfreerider durch den sand treten, das klingt tempomäßig nicht ganz vereinbar und ich will ja keinen aufhalten. wenns wetter passt werd ich so um die zeit wohl auftauchen und ne runde drehen, vielleicht trifft man sich ja irgendwie und erkennt sich an wer weiß was. ich denk bald ich muss mir für die gegend hier mal was leichteres aufbauen und endlich mal eher aus der arbeit raus kommen


----------



## Hanswurschtl (2. Juni 2012)

Tach!
Meine Freundin will gleich eh nach Harburg also fahren wir schon gg.  10 Uhr zusammen rüber. 
Ich werde demnach, wahrscheinlich alleine, zwischen 10-10:30 starten und bei dem Wetter auch nur sehen, dass ich schnell meine zwei Std. runterreiße, also keine Genußtour heute.
Die Armlinge sitzen am besten unter'm Ritcheytrikot. Falls wir uns also sehen: Ich bin der mit der T-Mobile Hose, dem Ritchey Trikot und dem Weiß-Blauen Cube. Einfach "Sven","Hanswurschtl" oder "Hornochse" schreien, ich reagier auf alles...

Gruß

Hornochs..ääh.. Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (2. Juni 2012)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Tach!
> Meine Freundin will gleich eh nach Harburg also fahren wir schon gg.  10 Uhr zusammen rüber.
> Ich werde demnach, wahrscheinlich alleine, zwischen 10-10:30 starten und bei dem Wetter auch nur sehen, dass ich schnell meine zwei Std. runterreiße, also keine Genußtour heute.
> Die Armlinge sitzen am besten unter'm Ritcheytrikot. Falls wir uns also sehen: Ich bin der mit der T-Mobile Hose, dem Ritchey Trikot und dem Weiß-Blauen Cube. Einfach "Sven","Hanswurschtl" oder "Hornochse" schreien, ich reagier auf alles...
> ...



Okidoki, das werds ich nicht ganz schaffen, ich bin erst gegen 11 in der gegend, ich fahr nen grünes bionicon und schwarze klamotten, ich reagiere auf duke oder ähnliches 
Na mal sehen


----------



## Hanswurschtl (2. Juni 2012)

Heute war kaum was los, die Heide fast menschenleer und Unterwegs habe ich nur drei Biker getroffen die ich aufgrund des Alters vom jüngsten Fahrer zuerst für die Wedeler gehalten habe.
Mit dem Wetter hatte ich Schwein. 
Erst fing's an zu regnen, trotzdem war kurz-kurz'ne gute Wahl weil's später in der Sonne doch angenehm warm war und es zuvor im Regen die Motivation schneller zu fahren erheblich steigerte...
So kamen dann auch exakt 2 Std. 38 KM und 880 Hm Zustande. Lag also ziemlich nah an meinem eigenen Rekord.

War sonst noch jemand Unterwegs?


----------



## dukestah (2. Juni 2012)

ich bin vom parkplatz karlstein (elstorf) bis fast zum reiherberg, den trail zur sennhütte runter und über heidefriedhof und hasselbrack wieder zurück. um den karlstein rum sind ja richtig schöne trails, teilweise schon recht technisch, echt ein schöner wald. waren aber nur 27 km mit 730 hm und hat aber 2,5 h gedauert 
irgendwo in der nähe vom hasselbrack hab ich einen 'freeride-ig' aussehenden biker getroffen, mit gopro am helm und lässig tiefen sattel...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (2. Juni 2012)

Hab gerade dein Bionicon in deinem Profil gesehen. Damit hätte es bei mir auch ein wenig länger gedauert (außer Bergab).


----------



## pixelquantec (2. Juni 2012)

Wir waren heute mit 7 Leuten auf perfekten Trails unterwegs. Kein Staub, kein Schlamm und angenehme bikerfreundliche Temperaturen. 40km mit 900Hm bei einem 15er Schnitt sind es geworden. Dazu noch An- und Abfahrt und schon waren es 84 km.


----------



## hoedsch (2. Juni 2012)

Ich war heute nachmittag auf Solotour unterwegs und habe mal wieder wenig befahrene Wege abgeklappert. 52km und 1000hm sind es geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (2. Juni 2012)

Wer ist morgen mit am Start?


----------



## Hanswurschtl (2. Juni 2012)

Moin Torsten, Clemens!
Sind ja doch noch einige auf'm Rad gewesen.

Hat sich die Aktivität aus diesem Thread eigentlich wirklich nach Facebook verlagert oder haben sich einfach viele ein wenig auf andere Uhrzeiten/Tage/Hobbys zerstreut?

Delf: Morgen werde ich evtl. mal wieder hier in Schenefeld starten. Man könnte sich also auch am Waseberg treffen und ein wenig am Elbufer rauf und runter.


----------



## de_reu (3. Juni 2012)

haben jetzt schon 14:00 KH gesagt


----------



## pixelquantec (3. Juni 2012)

@Sven: Ein Teil der Aktivitäten hat sich tatsächlich nach FB verlagert. Die Bummeltouren werden dort erfreulicherweise immer seltener und das Verabreden klappt meist besser/schneller. Erhalten geblieben ist der 11Uhr-Samstagstermin. Ansonsten fahren auch einige am Sonntag oder in der Woche.


----------



## hoedsch (3. Juni 2012)

Ich verabrede mich meist hier im Forum und Di 18:30 Uhr ist sowieso fix.
Die Runden bei FB sind inzwischen aber auch in Ordnung, das anfängliche Chaos hat sich gelegt. Generell bevorzuge ich aber Gruppen < 10 Teilnehmer, denn diese Massenaufläufe sagen mir nicht zu.

@Delf: Heute um 14 Uhr kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## dukestah (3. Juni 2012)

was für reifen fahrt ihr eigentlich so für diese gegend? meine bikes sind ja eher für anderes terrain ausgelegt und hier im sand ist der minion etwas rutschig und der ardent schmeißt übelst mit körnchen um sich. und wirklich von der stelle komm ich irgendwie auch nicht


----------



## LowRider4711 (3. Juni 2012)

Ich fürchte, da hat jeder seinen Liebling. Ich habe an beiden Bikes die Ardent von Maxxis und löppt


----------



## Deleted 61625 (3. Juni 2012)

Eine Frage an die Harburger-Berge-Kenner: Kann jemand eine nette Ferienwohnung direkt in/ an den Harburger Bergen empfehlen? Gerne etwas größer und mit Garten...  Sollte aber direkt im Grünen liegen, also ohne Anfahrt. 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## pixelquantec (3. Juni 2012)

@ Clemens: Das mit den FB-Riesengruppen war absolut nervig, aber das gab es hier auch schon mal. Inzwischen wird vorher klar gesagt was ansteht und da passt das dann auch ...meistens. Sogar bei den Harztouren hat das gepasst, obwohl einige nicht lesen, was da so gebiked werden soll. Lustigerweise sind am Ende größtenteils wieder Leute vom IBC unter sich.

@ dukestah
Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren den Fat Albert und bin aufgrund der Pannenresistenz begeistert. Für die Harburger Berge sicher etwas überdimensioniert und ein paar Gramm schwerer als andere Reifen, aber da er auch mal im Harz oder den Alpen bewegt wird, für mich die erste Wahl.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (3. Juni 2012)

Torstens Empfehlung zum dicken Albert kann ich nur zustimmen. 
Seit ich vor zwei Jahren nach 8 Jahren Ritchey Z-Maxx auf den umgestiegen bin gammeln meine Schläuche im Regal rum. 
2.4 Zoll - wenn's passt - würde ich sogar den Vorzug gegenüber 2.25 geben (bin beides gefahren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (9. Juni 2012)

Heute treffen wir (Robert, Markus, Jens, ich) uns 10:30 Uhr Kärntner Hütte.
Wird etwas lockerer wegen der RTF morgen.

Zwei Stunden evtl. etwas länger ist angedacht. 

Falls noch ein paar bekannte Gesichter dazustoßen wäre das mal wieder nett!

Sven


----------



## de_reu (9. Juni 2012)

bisschen Spät, bzw. früh; wer fährt denn gegen 12:00 oder 12:30 dabei?


----------



## tahiti_bikes (15. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen,

fahre seit knapp nem Jahr immer alleine durch die Berge und wollte daher mal fragen, ob bei euch am Sonntag ne Runde in den HaBe geplant? Habe nen 12-15kmh Schnitt und würde mich gerne mal einer Gruppe anschließen.
Vll bis Sonntag
Gruß


----------



## pixelquantec (15. Juni 2012)

Am Sonntag starten 11Uhr ein paar Leute an der Kärntner Hütte. 15er Schnitt schaffen wir bei reichlich Trailnutzung allerdings nicht.

Torsten


----------



## yako54 (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich wäre denn morgen um 11 auch gerne mal wieder dabei.
Viele Grüße

Lars


----------



## yako54 (17. Juni 2012)

Sch... ich schaffe es nicht rechtzeitig. Tür zu, Schlüssel drin :/



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sanz (17. Juni 2012)

Ich wollte heute um 12:30 los. Wer Lust hat...kann sich hier kurz melden. Andre


----------



## Tracer (21. Juni 2012)

*Trail Tour durch Rosengarten/ Hamburger Berge. 
Wann: Samstag 11:11
Treffpunkt: Kärntner Hütte 
Tempo: Mittel +/-16kmh 
Ausrüstung: Helm Pflicht / Verpflegung / funktion fähiges Gelände Fahrrad. 
Noch was: jeder fährt auf eigene Verantwortung. 

*


----------



## gnss (23. Juni 2012)

Es war toll.
43.8km mit 955hm in 2:49h, das sind im Schnitt 15,6km/h, Verluste haben sich bis zum Schluß wieder angefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (23. Juni 2012)

Das war eine sehr schöne Tour Willy. Den angepeilten Schnitt von 16 km/h haben wir nur knapp verfehlt und trocken ist es auch geblieben.
43km und 955hm bei 15,6 km/h wurden registriert. Außerdem wurde die Paul-Roth-Direktauffahrt fahrend bezwungen!


----------



## yako54 (23. Juni 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand?

Gruß Lars


----------



## yako54 (30. Juni 2012)

Fährt heute jemand um elf oder später?

Gruß
Lars

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## cheppe234 (30. Juni 2012)

Hätte jemand Lust, morgen einem Frischling in den HaBes (nicht auf dem Bike) und seiner Freundin, die zum vierten Mal auf ihrem MTB sitzen wird, ne nette ca. 2 stündige Runde durch die HaBes zu zeigen? Nach Möglichkeit technisch nicht zu kniffelig.

Uhrzeit: Abfahrt zwischen 11 und 14 Uhr KH


----------



## Hanswurschtl (1. Juli 2012)

Heute wurde mir bei gutem Wetter und vollem Parkplatz an der Kärntner Hütte das Auto aufgebrochen. 
Ein anderes Fahrzeug hat's auch noch erwischt. 
Den stümperhaften Einbruchspuren nach zu urteilen schätzen wir, dass es irgendwelche 15 Jährigen Deppen waren.
Uns fehlen mein blauer Vaude Rucksack und der Vaude oder Deuter Rucksack meines Bruders samt Haustürschlüssel und Portemonnaie inkl. aller gängigen Papiere.

Falls einer von euch irgendwas von den Sachen im Gebüsch irgendwo findet, bitte kurz bei mir melden.

Gruß

Sven

PS: Ob ich woanders parken sollte weiß ich nicht. Unsicher abgestellt waren die Autos gerade heute auf keinen Fall. Aber die Papiere Führerschein, etc. werde ich künftig nicht mehr mitnehmen und lieber eine kleine Strafe wegen unterlassenem Mitführens in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Christor (1. Juli 2012)

Moin Hamburger,

kurze Frage an die Lokalkenner, könnt ihr mir in HH irgendwo gute Bikeläden empfehle mit einer großen Auswahl an Radkleidung, speziell Radhosen mit gutem Polster? Ich suche mal wieder eine ordentliche Hose für längere Strecken. Wichtig ist ne große Auswahl auch in größeren Größen (L/XL). Bei Karstadt, Inter Sport und Co finde ich teilweise gar nix, das ist zum kotzen.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braunbaer (1. Juli 2012)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Heute wurde mir bei gutem Wetter und vollem Parkplatz an der Kärntner Hütte das Auto aufgebrochen.



Diese $%&/()! Naja, mein Beileid erstmal. Gerade Führerschein und Fahrzeugschein sind richtig teuer beim Neuausstellen. An der KH parke ich auch immer mit einem mulmigen Gefühl. Ich lasse dort keine Wertsachen im Auto, Schlüssel,Papiere+Geld kommen immer komplett in den Rucksack. Wenn der Reißverschluss zu ist, kann da auch nichts passieren.




Christor schrieb:


> in HH irgendwo gute Bikeläden empfehle mit einer großen Auswahl an Radkleidung, speziell Radhosen mit gutem Polster?


Da würd ich einfach mal bei BOC gucken, da gibts von Billig-Eigenmarke bis teuer eigentlich alles mit ner ganz anständigen Auswahl...


----------



## Christor (1. Juli 2012)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Diese $%&/()! Naja, mein Beileid erstmal. Gerade Führerschein und Fahrzeugschein sind richtig teuer beim Neuausstellen. An der KH parke ich auch immer mit einem mulmigen Gefühl. Ich lasse dort keine Wertsachen im Auto, Schlüssel,Papiere+Geld kommen immer komplett in den Rucksack. Wenn der Reißverschluss zu ist, kann da auch nichts passieren.
> 
> 
> 
> Da würd ich einfach mal bei BOC gucken, da gibts von Billig-Eigenmarke bis teuer eigentlich alles mit ner ganz anständigen Auswahl...


Konnte man da anprobieren? Das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, sonst nützt einem das ja nicht viel und deswegen habe ich auch noch keinen gescheiten Laden gefunden. Ich fahr aber nächste Woche noch mal BOC rum und schaue einfach mal, danke.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juli 2012)

Christor schrieb:


> Konnte man da anprobieren? Das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, sonst nützt einem das ja nicht viel und deswegen habe ich auch noch keinen gescheiten Laden gefunden. Ich fahr aber nächste Woche noch mal BOC rum und schaue einfach mal, danke.



Solange Du noch ne Unterbuxe noch anlässt wird das wohl möglich sein!


----------



## pixelquantec (1. Juli 2012)

@Sven: Ich hatte neben meinem Auto die Glasscherben gesehen und war mir eigentlich sicher, daß die beim Einparken noch nicht da waren. So ein S******s


----------



## Hanswurschtl (1. Juli 2012)

Hi Torsten!
Danke, aber was sollst machen. Alles mir rumschleppen will ich nicht mehr. Früher bin ich jahrelang mit Rucksack gefahren, aber ohne ist echt angegenehmer.
Außerdem habe ich auch dab bedenken, dass trotzdem mal was verlorengehen könnte.
Die Rucksäcke im Auto auflassen, um zu zeigen dass der Bruch sich nicht lohnt scheint auch nciht zu helfen.
Oder die hatten bock auf meine Unterhose, Socken, ein schmieriges Hemd und die Zehneuro Shorts, die ich zum Umziehen dabei hatte.
Ist wohl einfach nur richtig dumm gelaufen.
Ich mein, welcher Autoknacker bricht bei sichtlich hohem Betrieb Autos von Bikern auf, die ziemlich plötzlich von 5 verschiedenen Wegen angerauscht kommen könnten, sucht sich dazu noch Karren aus bei denen man schon sieht, dass es nicht wirklich etwas zu holen gibt und zerstört beim Aufbrechen der Scheibe (!) auch noch den Türholm?

Wenn das ein ernstgemeinter Bruch gewesen ist, dann können das nur Kinder sein, die gerade den falschen Film geguckt haben.
So blöd kann man ansonsten einfach nicht sein...
Selbst wenn ich die Tür nicht verschlossen hätte wären die wahrscheinlich nichtmal auf die Idee gekommen mal am Hebel zu ziehen.

Was soll's. 12 Jahre war nichts an der KH, also hoffen wir, dass es nur eine Ausnahme war.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (1. Juli 2012)

Das Portemonnaie war übrigens leer


----------



## hoedsch (2. Juli 2012)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> zerstört beim Aufbrechen der Scheibe (!) auch noch den Türholm?


Schraubendreher rein und hebeln bis die Scheibe bricht. Die kloppt doch keiner mehr ein.


----------



## Sanz (2. Juli 2012)

Ich empfehle den Waldparkplatz am Eichenhof. Die haben eine große Glasfront und es laufen bis spät Kurse. Also alles immer unter Beobachtung

Auch das Restaurant Eichenhof ist für danach besser als Kärntner Hütte.

Weiterer Pluspunkt ist ein anderer Startort als der alt Gewohnte. Gleich Eißendorfer Forst mitnehmen und seitlich den Pferdehang runter (neu eingefahren)

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Hanswurschtl (2. Juli 2012)

@Andre
Pferdehang:
Nana... Nicht das gute Verhältnis mit dem Reiterhof überstrapazieren. Also vielleicht einmal im Monat runterfahren und vor'm Absatz mal kurz schauen ob's passt.

Vielleicht ist beim Ersatzrad ja noch Platz für Rucksäcke, so dass man wieder einigermaßen ruhig bei der KH oder sonstwo parken kann und nicht extra zum Eichenhof fahren muss. 

So, jetzt mal wieder überlegen wann und wo als nächstes gefahren wird...

Gruß

Sven


----------



## cheppe234 (7. Juli 2012)

Fährt morgen gegen Mittag jemand ne lockere Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (7. Juli 2012)

cheppe234 schrieb:


> Fährt morgen gegen Mittag jemand ne lockere Runde?



Wenn das Wetter hält treffe ich mich um 1200h mit Cube10294 an der S-Bahn Neuwiedental. (heute übrigens auch - der Regen scheint imSüden zu bleiben)

35-40 km | ca. 900 hm | 95 % Trail

CU, Ralf


----------



## yako54 (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo Ralf, würde heute gerne mit euch mit fahren. Komme um 12 mit der S Bahn an.

Gruß Lars

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## norinofu (7. Juli 2012)

yako54 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf, würde heute gerne mit euch mit fahren. Komme um 12 mit der S Bahn an.



OK, bis gleich. Für alle Fälle: 0171 9645065

Ralf


----------



## norinofu (7. Juli 2012)

norinofu schrieb:


> OK, bis gleich.



War doch ne nette Runde. Die Paar Tropfen am Ende kurz vor Heimfeld waren nicht der Rede wert. Mit der Südschleife, die ich noch mitnehmen wollte wären wir aber mitten rein gekommen.

40km aber leider nur 800 hm geschafft 

Für Lars, hier der Track [tourguide]1047[/tourguide]

Bis nächstes Mal....
Ralf


----------



## yako54 (7. Juli 2012)

Hey Ralf,

danke war echt ne schöne Runde!
Bis demnächst und viel Spaß morgen.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## cheppe234 (8. Juli 2012)

Sorry für die Verwirrung! Haben uns für eine Rad-Lauf-Einheit am Deich entschieden.

Euch viel Spaß!

So long ... Nico


----------



## norinofu (8. Juli 2012)

cheppe234 schrieb:


> Euch viel Spaß!


Haben wir gehabt, danke 

Wir sind dann zu zweit gefahren und mussten nach zwei Stunden vor der Regefront flüchten. Haben aber immerhin noch 27 km mit 670 hm geschafft. 

[tourguide]1048[/tourguide]


----------



## Jahrgang1973 (10. Juli 2012)

Moin,

wir möchten künftig geführte Mountainbike Touren in den Harburger Bergen anbieten. (Kollege und ich) Hierfür suchen wir Guides die Interesse haben Taschengeld und Hobby miteinander zu verbinden. Wichtig ist das ihr von dieser Tätigkeit so wie wir auch nicht leben müsst. Es geht in erster um den Spaß an der Freude.

Ziel soll es sein auch Leute anzusprechen die bis dato noch keinerlei MTB-Erfahrung haben und sich unter Umständen für diesen "Trip" ein Rad mieten müssen. Fahrräder werden durch uns organisiert.

Außerdem sollen auch Urlaubsgäste in der Region angesprochen werden.

Interessant wären für uns auch Kontakte zu Bikeshop Besitzern oder zu Leuten die Kontakte zur Fahrradindustrie haben.

Wenn ihr Lust habt unser Vorhaben auch zu Eurem Vorhaben zu machen dann meldet Euch bei uns unter 04161/83677.

Gruss Marc und Tim


----------



## pixelquantec (15. Juli 2012)

Klingt gruselig: Leute, ohne MTB-Erfahrung dafür aber mit Leihrad, durch die HaBe´s guiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailbiker66 (15. Juli 2012)

Sehe ich auch so !


----------



## Mindhack (15. Juli 2012)

Moin leute 

Ich bin grad frisch nach Hamburg gezogen und suche hier Bikeranschluss 

Komme aus Wolfsburg, war also öfters mal im Harz / Elm / Deister unterwegs bis jetzt. 

Nun lese ich hier etwas über die Harburger Berge, gibts da schöne Routen ?

Wo kann man sich mal anschließen ? War schon paar Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Bike, genug Kondition ist aber vorhanden 

Will endlich mal wieder raus )

LG Sören


----------



## dukestah (16. Juli 2012)

hier mal so als erste orientierung

http://www.trailsandbikes.net/trails/harburger-berge-i/

ist an für sich ein recht übersichtliches Gebiet, einfach mal kreuz und quer fahren, dann erschließt sich das recht schnell
der Wald bei Elsdorf ist auch recht interessant, vorallem die Strecken um den Karlstein sind schön 'flowig' und teilweise auch etwas technisch, die beiden Gebiete kann man auch einfach kombinieren, je nachdem von wo man startet


----------



## canny_8.0 (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

war gestern zum ersten mal in den Harburger-Bergen. Habe mir einenTrack von norinofu geklaut  
Hat super Spaß gemacht, werde jetzt bestimmt öfter dort anzutreffen sein. Super Gegend, coole Trails, anspruchsvolle knackig kurze Anstiege.
Kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Bis bald im Wald 
Gruss canny.....


----------



## plattsnacker (20. Juli 2012)

Mindhack schrieb:


> Moin leute
> 
> Ich bin grad frisch nach Hamburg gezogen und suche hier Bikeranschluss
> 
> ...



Hi,

siehe diesbez. auch http://www.sachsenwaldpioniere.de 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Juli 2012)

Hi..

Da ich "hoffentlich" am Samstag mein neues Bike bekomme, wollte ich mal fragen ob nicht vllt. irgendwer nachmittags da unterwegs ist, der n paar nette Trails kennt und sich mit nem "nichtganzsokrassen Fahrer" abgeben würde...? 

Die Touren die die meisten hier fahren sind mir noch ne Spur zu hart.. ^^ (Vorallem mit dem neuen Enduro  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (26. Juli 2012)

*Trailtour!
Sontag 29 juni, 11:11 an der Kärtner Hütte!
Dauer: +/-3std.
Tempo: mittel, +/-16Kmh*

hast la vista amigos!
willy


----------



## Ludi007 (28. Juli 2012)

Tracer schrieb:


> *Trailtour!
> Sontag 29 juni, 11:11 an der Kärtner Hütte!
> Dauer: +/-3std.
> Tempo: mittel, +/-16Kmh*
> ...



Klasse


----------



## Ludi007 (28. Juli 2012)

Tracer schrieb:


> *Trailtour!
> Sontag 29 juni, 11:11 an der Kärtner Hütte!
> Dauer: +/-3std.
> Tempo: mittel, +/-16Kmh*
> ...



Oopss, klasse wollte ich sagen. bin auch neu hier. Und springe gerne an Bord... 11.11 also. Muss ja für den MTB Marathon "cykelvasan" in Schweden (90km) in 2 Wochen trainieren. 
Bis Sonntag. 
Ludi


----------



## Tracer (29. Juli 2012)

guten morgen!
hier in rosengarten regnet es richtig doll!
da ich ein schönen wetter fahre bin, sage ich jetzt am bestens die tour ab, denn laut wetterradar soll noch was runter kommen.
sorry!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## Marcus_xXx (30. Juli 2012)

Jmd heute Abend unterwegs der mir n paar Spots zeigen mag?!


----------



## trmk3 (4. August 2012)

Hi, 
ist heute jemand am Start? Wir werden um 11:00 an der KH sein.

Tempo: *weit unter* 16 km/h

Gruß Arne und Thomas


----------



## norinofu (5. August 2012)

canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Habe mir einenTrack von norinofu geklaut
> Hat super Spaß gemacht....
> Super Gegend, coole Trails, anspruchsvolle knackig kurze Anstiege.
> Kann ich nur empfehlen.



Hallo canny, freut mich, dass es dir gefallen hat.
Ich war länger nicht online (Alpenurlaub - Biken natürlich) und wollte eigentlich dieses WE wieder in die HaBes - Aber das Wetter ist ja gruslig. Kein 3-Stunden Zeitfenster ohne Dusche  Auch heut nicht. Dabei habe ich mich sooooo drauf gefreut.
Die Alpen sind echt doof  : Drei Stunden im kleinsten Gang raufkurbeln um in einer 3/4 Stunde wieder unten zu sein  OK - die Trails sind schon klasse und die Scheiben werden auch mal richtig durchgeheizt 
Ein Sundowner mit Gondel war dann noch mal ein echtes HighLight

CU, Ralf


----------



## hoedsch (5. August 2012)

Nicht dass hier der Eindruck entsteht, dass in den HaBe nichts mehr los sei.

Wir sind gestern um 11 Uhr wieder eine schöne Runde gefahren, die allerdings auch recht schlammig war. Nach dem Regenguss war Saunafeeling im Wald angesagt und man war von außen und innen nass. Egal, war ja warm.


----------



## 200puls (5. August 2012)

Hallo nach HH,

wir würden mit 2 Leuten aus Flensburg gerne am Samstag den 11.08. mal die Harburger Trails erkunden.

Wir wahren noch nie da und würden uns über einen "ortskundigen" Begleiter/in riesig freuen. 

Da die Anreise doch recht üppig ausfällt, darf es ruhig eine längere Tour werden +-40km. Soll sich ja auch lohnen !

Zu den "Rahmenbedingungen" : Ich bin "Enddreißiger" mit 140mm Fully und mein Kumpel ist etwas jünger und bringt ein Hardtail mit. 

Fahrtechnisch einfach alles anbieten, gerne natürlich nette Trails.

Als Startpunkt hört sich die "Kärntner Hütte" ganz gut an (was auch immer das ist).

Vielen Dank schon mal an die Locals für Rückmeldungen .

Bis dann 200puls


----------



## Kono (6. August 2012)

Für üblich trifft man sich Samstags um 11:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz der Kärntner Hütte. Irgendeine Gruppe (FB, IBC oder beide), mal größer mal kleiner, startet da immer und ein Ortskundiger findet sich dann meist auch. Einfach mal fragen und mitfahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 200puls (6. August 2012)

Das hört sich ja gut an! Dann sind wir mal zu um 11:00 da. Vielen Dank.


----------



## hoedsch (7. August 2012)

Wer will denn heute?
Ich werde noch das Regengebiet abwarten, was jetzt im Anflug ist.


----------



## Sven7181 (7. August 2012)

Ich.....aber Rad ist noch nicht fertig


----------



## Freakrr (8. August 2012)

Hi..

Ich möchte demächst auch mal in die Harburger Berge.
Hat jemand folgenden Track als GPS Datei damit ich den nachfahren kann...

http://www.bike-magazin.de/reise_gp...and/deutschland-harburg-supertrail/a3507.html


----------



## Hamburg2012 (10. August 2012)

Moin,

meine Freundin ( 30) und ich ( 29) würden gerne am Samstag, den 11.08 erstmalig die Harburger Berge erkunden.
Sie ist Anfängerin und hat vor Kurzem eine 61 km Fahrt um den Plauer See ( viele Trailpassagen)  in einer Zeit von 3.52 h absolviert. 

Eine Distanz zwischen 30 - 40 km wäre wünschenswert. Zeitfahren ist beim ersten mal nicht unser Ziel. Eine schöne Strecke ( Ausblicke) mit teilweise anspruchsvollen Instanzen wäre super.


----------



## dupree (10. August 2012)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Hi..
> 
> Ich möchte demächst auch mal in die Harburger Berge.
> Hat jemand folgenden Track als GPS Datei damit ich den nachfahren kann...
> ...



Daran wäre ich auch interessiert


----------



## Scholty (11. August 2012)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Hi..
> 
> Ich möchte demächst auch mal in die Harburger Berge.
> Hat jemand folgenden Track als GPS Datei damit ich den nachfahren kann...
> ...



Guck mal hier rein...

http://www.gps-tour.info/


----------



## Hamburg2012 (11. August 2012)

Sind heute eine Kombination aus M1- M3 gefahren, waren ein paar interessante Abschnitte dabei und einige rasante Abfahrten + Singletrails 
Gezählte 45 Singlerider und zwei Gruppen mit einer Gruppenstärke von 12 sind uns begegnet. Demnächst würden wir uns auch gerne anschließen.
Unsere Tour heute umfasste 35 km und zum Abschluss gabs noch was leckeres zu Essen an der Kärntener Hütte.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (11. August 2012)

Jaja, die ganzen Radgruppen da in den HaBe´s...  Ist immer wieder schön zu sehen wieviele Leute doch Spaß daran haben! 

Die Touren sind mir noch n bissel zu krass, ich arbeite mich langsam hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 200puls (12. August 2012)

Hallo Nach HH,

wir hatten Gestern eine super Tour mit einer 15-köpfigen Gruppe!

Vielen Dank noch mal, dass wir uns da kurzfristig einklinken durften .

Es waren 43km mit etlichen Höhenmetern und teils "gewagten" Abfahrten . 

Artgerechte Haltung für ein langhubiges Fully obwohl die meisten mit Hardtail gefahren sind (Hut ab).

Die Anfaht aus Flensburg hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt .

Bis zum nächsten Mal......


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. August 2012)

Fährt heute nachmittag jmd. & kennt vllt. nen spot wo man das springen ein wenig üben kann? Ausser den krassen spot der Kids da hinter der Autobahn vllt..


----------



## Hanswurschtl (12. August 2012)

Tach!
Gestern war's mal wieder richtig nett! 
Markus, Jost, mein Bruder und ich hatten uns um 11 an der KH verabredet. 
Zwei bekannte Gesichter u.a. das von Clemens haben sich dazugesellt und so ging's auf eine lockere Runde.
Hier die Daten lt. gerade erfolgter GPS- Auswertung:
- Fahrtzeit 2 Std. 8 Minuten
- 66KM
- 33,1er Schnitt
- Höchstgeschwindigkeit 1.711,3 Kmh
- 770 Hm
locker halt.
35 von den 66 Km haben wir lt. GPS unter Tage verbracht, was die geringfügige Geschwindigkeiterhöhung erklärt. 
Unten herrscht halt kein Wind.

Spaß hat's gebracht, die Downhills waren schnell und keiner musste warten, Anstiege wurden aufgrund der heutigen RTF meist locker gefahren, es gab keine Stürze oder Pannen. 
Kurz gesagt: Alles hat gepasst!

Gruß
Sven

Ach ja, Clemens: Wieviel Km hattest du eigentlich auf der Uhr? Ich brauche mal eine Realitätsnahe Messung für meine Verschleißliste.


----------



## hoedsch (12. August 2012)

Meine gestrige Runde war 38 km lang. Außer Deinem GPS hat doch alles gut geklappt.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (12. August 2012)

Danke!


----------



## Timm_83 (13. August 2012)

Moin,
ich heiße Timm und bin hier in der nähe von HH gerade im Urlaub. Fahre erst seit kurzem MTB also eher ein Anfänger, wobei ich letzte Woche in den Österreicher Alpen unterwegs war was ganz gut geklappt hat.
Auf jeden fall habe ich schon viel über die Harburger Berge gehört und würde dort diese Woche gerne mal eine Runde drehen, am besten vormittags.

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit auf eine Tour ? Bin zeitlich eigentlich recht flexibel.

Gruß
Timm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (13. August 2012)

Ich könnte die Woche eher abends, arbeitsbedingt... Vllt findet sich ja noch jmd. der Zeit hat, dann könnte man mal ne kleine Runde drehen...?


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. August 2012)

Moin zusammen,
wollte mal nachfragen ob hier Jemand zeit hat uns ein paar Trails rund um HH zu zeigen?
Sind vom 16-19.8. in HH auf dem Elbcamping (Blankenese).
Hab da letztes Jahr schon mla nachgefragt u. es soll da einige Rampen geben die man befahren kann...
Wir haben zu unseren RR also auch MTB`s mit...
Würden uns freuen.
Grüße aus dem Süden
Tom


----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. August 2012)

Fährt heute abend jmd? Würd gern n bissel technische Trails fahren und bissel springen....


----------



## plattsnacker (16. August 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> wollte mal nachfragen ob hier Jemand zeit hat uns ein paar Trails rund um HH zu zeigen?
> Sind vom 16-19.8. in HH auf dem Elbcamping (Blankenese).
> Hab da letztes Jahr schon mla nachgefragt u. es soll da einige Rampen geben die man befahren kann...
> ...



Hi Tom,

heute findet (wie immer donnerstags) wieder der Nightride mit Start am Reinbeker S-Bahnhof statt.

Wenn ihr um 18:57 Uhr die S1 in Blankenese nehmt, seit ihr mit der S21 (umsteigen am Hauptbahnhof) rechtzeitig zum 20 Uhr-Start in Reinbek.

Ich selbst bin nicht dabei heute, aber Olli wird euch schon zeigen, wo man in Hamburgs Südosten gut MTBen kann 

Mehr dazu hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9010

Und hier: 
http://www.sachsenwaldpioniere.de/

Ob sonst noch bis zum 19.8. bei uns gefahren wird, erfragt ihr am besten hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=397222&page=125



Viel Spaß !  Und Licht nicht vergessen !!

Chrischan


----------



## Timm_83 (16. August 2012)

Moin,

habe mich gestern mal alleine ins vergnügen gestürzt, 2h einfach der nase hinterher, gar nicht mal so leicht was dort die orientierung angeht.
finde es dort echt schön und trails findet man auch recht schnell. kann man irgendwo ne karte von dem gebiet bekommen ?
das nächste mal wenn ich hier oben mal wieder zu hause bin geht es auf jeden fall wieder hin.

wenn ich so nach draußen schaue, bin ich froh das ich gestern dort war


----------



## DiabloPB (16. August 2012)

Von den Harburger Bergen gibt es die hier: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Radeln-Wandern-Harburger-Freizeit-Wanderkarte/dp/3932095308/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1345108476&sr=1-1"]Radeln und Wandern durch die Harburger Berge. Freizeit und Wanderkarte 1 : 25 000: Die Erlebnisregion in Hamburgs Süden: Amazon.de: Bücher[/ame]

Keine Ahnung ob die Hilfreich ist, viel Ausgeschildert ist ja nicht im Wald


----------



## plattsnacker (16. August 2012)

Timm_83 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe mich gestern mal alleine ins vergnügen gestürzt, 2h einfach der nase hinterher, gar nicht mal so leicht was dort die orientierung angeht.
> finde es dort echt schön und trails findet man auch recht schnell. kann man irgendwo ne karte von dem gebiet bekommen ?
> ...


Hallo Timm,

50 km Orientierung gibt es u.a. mit GPS und z.B. dieser GPX-Datei:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.80575.html

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Tracer (16. August 2012)

*Sonntag 19 August, Trailtour durch die HaBe's!*

*Treffpunkt: Kärntner Hütte
Wann: 12:12
Dauer: +/-3 Std.
AVG: (+)15 km/h
*

*Ausrüstung: Helm Pflicht / Verpflegung / funktion fähiges Gelände Fahrrad. 
Noch was: jeder fährt auf eigene Verantwortung. 
*


----------



## yako54 (17. August 2012)

Fährt morgen (Sa.) auch jemand? So gegen 11:00? Später ginge auch...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Marcus_xXx (17. August 2012)

Fahre morgen nachmittag so gegen 15h mit nem Kollegen, zeige ihm ein paar Spots und wir wollen ein wenig üben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yako54 (17. August 2012)

15h ist mir zu spät (Euch viel Spaß!)

Werde morgen 11:15 an der KH starten.
2,5-3 h mit 700-800 hm sollen es werden, wer mitkommen will, einfach melden oder da sein. ;-)

Lars


----------



## Marcus_xXx (17. August 2012)

Geht leider nicht anders, Kollege muss arbeiten bis 12:30 - 13h. Dann noch umplünnen und von Stade hier her..

Vllt. 14:30, aber das wird dir auch zu spät sein..


----------



## pixelquantec (17. August 2012)

-


----------



## pixelquantec (17. August 2012)

Tracer schrieb:


> *Sonntag 19 August, Trailtour durch die HaBe's!*
> 
> *Treffpunkt: Kärntner Hütte*
> _*Wann: 12:12*_
> ...


 
Wird ja immer später bei Dir Willy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nach 100km Cyclassics könnte ich das ja sogar noch schaffen.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (18. August 2012)

Heute ab 14h fahre ich mit nem kollegen ab der KH, ab 16h dann mit Assman2k & seinem Bruder bei der Kuhdrift...


----------



## schaumi (19. August 2012)

Hallo,

missbrauche den Thread mal um zu fragen, ob und wo es in* Hamburg und Umgebung tolle Bikeläden*, so Richtung Allmountain-> Gravity (DH Freeride) gibt um zu stöbern und zu kaufen. Ich bin nächstes Wochenende in der Nähe von Hamburg und möchte gern Bikeklamotten für den o.g. Bereich kaufen.

Welche Läden mit einer gewissen Vorhaltunfg von Sachen könnt Ihr mir empfehlen???

Viele Grüße aus der Nähe des Deisters...

Ronny


----------



## P.Dahl (21. August 2012)

Huhu in die Runde... Falls einer hier mal Lust hat einem Wiederanfänger ne Runde  zu zeigen bzw. Falls Andere wie ich hier mitlesen: bitte mal melden. Ich starte aus Buxtehude und würde gerne mal sonntags mehr sehen als den Kleinkram in unserer Ecke.
M, 34, cube reaction gtc, helm und so...


----------



## MirkoR (23. August 2012)

Bin 26 aus Emden gestern Abend mit dem Rad angekommen in Neu Wulmstorf und suche ein paar die heute fahren möchten oder die nächsten Tage auch...

lg Mirko


----------



## Tracer (24. August 2012)

*moin, moin!
wenn morgen vormittag nicht regnen wollte ich gern ein trail tour durch die schöne Hamburger Berge drehen.
wann 11 Uhr 
von der kärtner hütte
3 Std.
tempo, langsam (sportlich)
ok, bis morgen!
willy
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirkoR (24. August 2012)

Komm gerade aus den Habe zurück hab ne 30km Runde gemacht von NeuW aus...

Ich wurde gerne auch morgen fahren ob ich es Vormittag's schaff weiß ich noch nicht...

lg Mirko


----------



## trmk3 (25. August 2012)

*tempo, langsam (sportlich)


*Wir sind dabei.

Thomas  + Arne


----------



## Hanswurschtl (25. August 2012)

Wir (Robert, Jens, ich) werden schon um 10:30 zu einer Runde, wahrscheinlich mittleren* Tempos, an der KH starten.
Wer will kann sich uns anschließen.
Als erstes fahren wir zum Sottorfer "Rentnerhügel" (Willy, du erinnerst dich evtl., hast dort mein Versagen fotografiert) und versuchen mal hochzukommen...

Vielleicht sehen wir uns dort oder ansonsten irgendwo im Wald.
Gruß

Sven

*(ca 2Std. Fahrtzeit, keine Pausen, zügige Abfahrten, locker bis zügige und ab und an technisch schwierige Anstiege)


----------



## MirkoR (25. August 2012)

War um 14.30 ungefähr zurück war ne tolle runde! 
Waren bei mir insgesamt 54km mit an und Abfahrt.
Lg Mirko


----------



## Tracer (25. August 2012)

Es war eine schönen Runde. 
Zu 8 gestartet und später zu 5 weiter Gefahren. 
Nächste Woche gern wieder. 
M.f.G. 
Willy


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. September 2012)

Hab heute aufm Sennhüttentrail ne "nette" Hinterlassenschaft gesehen, sowas muss doch echt nicht sein Leute! Wenn, dann kann man sich auch mal n paar Meter in die Büsche schlagen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (24. September 2012)

Immerhin besser, als wenn hier im Forum überhaupt nichts mehr passiert.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. September 2012)

Forum /= Sennhüttentrail... 

Aber schön dass mal jmd. hier was schreibt.. ^^


----------



## Biker-HH (24. September 2012)

Was? Wo?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. September 2012)

Biker-HH schrieb:


> Was? Wo?


 
Worauf zielt die Frage ab? ^^


----------



## Biker-HH (24. September 2012)

Hier ist kein Threat mit Sennhütteltrail...

Oder neues Forum?

Wieso seids nicht hier geblieben?

Verlink mal


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. September 2012)

Nein.. ^^ Geht nur darum dass mal wieder was in dem Thread geschrieben wird. Dachte der wird n bissel wenig frequentiert & hier spricht man vllt. noch eher n paar Leute an...


----------



## plattsnacker (25. September 2012)

Euer Thread wurde dann wohl Opfer vom Fressebuch, was ?  

Wenn's alle so machen, kann man den Rest des Internets dann ja abschalten... 

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## Marcus_xXx (25. September 2012)

Leider wahr... :/


----------



## Hanswurschtl (26. September 2012)

Gefällt mir!        ...ah... Shit!!...


----------



## Tracer (28. September 2012)

die wald arbeiter waren fleisig!
die trails um paul roth stein sind tot, sei vorsicht wenn ihr da unterwegs seid, es lieg noch eine menge ästen auf dem boden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (30. September 2012)

Die Arbeiter waren zwar fleißig, aber das meiste der Trails lässt sich jetzt wieder befahren, auch wenn die etwas breiter geworden sind.
Die offiziellen MTB-Wegweiser haben die übrigens auch gleich mit rausgerissen.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (20. Oktober 2012)

Na?
Was macht die alte Samstags/Dientags-Truppe?

Ich will morgen um 11 an der KH zur 80Km Brunsbergrunde starten.

Wer cool mal wieder ein paar "alte" Gesichter zu sehen.

Sagt aber bitte heute noch irgendwann Bescheid wenn Ihr Bock habt.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Deleted 15311 (20. Oktober 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Euer Thread wurde dann wohl Opfer vom Fressebuch, was ?
> 
> Wenn's alle so machen, kann man den Rest des Internets dann ja abschalten...
> 
> ...



Moin

So isses!
Das Mainstreaming hat nu auch in der Mtb-Szene Hamburg-Harburg eingeschlagen,wenn man sie noch so nennen kann...
Aber ich kann dich beruhigen,gottseidank in Berlin und Umgebung noch nicht und wirds auch nie,so wies aussieht!

Grüße 

Nils


----------



## Brook (20. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute ... will niemanden nerven - aber vielleicht ist eben einer dabei der mir echt helfen kann. Ich suche eine Wohnung in Hannover ... überfliegt halt die Punkte mal und meldet euch wenn ihr was gelesen oder gehört haben solltet:

- Süden wäre cool (weil Heimat ist Hannover direkt am Deister)
- 1 Zimmer / WG
- hätte auch großes Interesse an einer BIKER - Wohngemeinschaft
- in einem der Wolkenkratzer weit oben wäre kein Ding (bin schwindelfrei)


----------



## blowfeeder (21. Oktober 2012)

Will heute noch jemand durch die HaBes donnern? Würde ich gerne anschliessen, ab 14.00 Uhr...


----------



## Tracer (29. Oktober 2012)

german beautiful autumn!
Rosengarten 10.2012


----------



## Hanswurschtl (16. November 2012)

Du hast da was im Hinterrad... 

(wollte nur kurz den Thread wiederbeleben)


----------



## Scholty (17. November 2012)

Ach ein schönes Herbstbild


----------



## Hitcher (29. November 2012)

Ist wieder Erntezeit im Wald...  

(Stufenwaldpiste ziwschen BAB und TrelderBerg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speetrip (29. November 2012)

Moin, hab da mal ne Frage. Alle berichten hier von tollen Trails und Abfahrten in den Harburger Bergen ... gibt es irgenwie irgendwo eine detailierte Karte, damit man die auch selber finden könnte? Und wo zum Teufel ist diese Paul-Roth-Stein ...


----------



## Egika (29. November 2012)

einfach mal googlen:
http://www.hamburg.de/geolog-objekte-start/146462/055-paul-roth-stein-text.html

Zum Wegefinden einfach mal bei gps-tour.info gucken, was da so eingetragen ist.
Da findest Du dann schon schöne Runden mit allen Highlights.


----------



## Hitcher (29. November 2012)

Speetrip schrieb:


> ...Abfahrten in den Harburger Bergen ...



"Abfahrten" ist in den Harburger Bergen ist wohl etwas hoch gegriffen 



Speetrip schrieb:


> ..Und wo zum Teufel ist diese Paul-Roth-Stein ...



ich würde auch gps-tour.info empfehlen 
da gibt´s viele Varianten zum ausprobieren ...


z.B. mal eine von mir ->klick<-


----------



## Speetrip (29. November 2012)

Danke! Coole Seite, kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (7. Dezember 2012)

Moin moin,
sonst bin ich eher im Deister unterwegs (bei Hannover) aber dieses Wochenende verschlägt es mich nach Hamburg. Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Trail empfehlen, der ich auch mit meiner DH Möhre Spaß macht?

Über ein Adresse/Gps location per PM würd ich mich riesig freuen, alternativ könnte man sich auch Samstag irgendwo treffen und zusammen biken.


----------



## MirkoR (7. Dezember 2012)

DH?! Die höchte Erhebung ist 148m hoch! Vom Paul Roth Stein runter dürfte aber sicher spaßig sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaTheBavarian (7. Dezember 2012)

Gibts von dieser Sorte vielleicht noch mehr?
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24718/fhd

Ein abwärtsorientierter Trail mit nem netten Flow würde mir auch schon reichen ;D


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2012)

MirkoR schrieb:


> DH?! Die höchte Erhebung ist 148m hoch! Vom Paul Roth Stein runter dürfte aber sicher spaßig sein...



Den kann man aber auch locker mit einem Hardtail rocken...


----------



## hoedsch (8. Dezember 2012)

Wer ist denn Samstag gegen 11 Uhr an der Hütte?


----------



## MirkoR (8. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Den kann man aber auch locker mit einem Hardtail rocken...



Mit einem HT kann man alles fahren mit Federung geht nur alles schneller... Ich hatte letztes mal echt zu kämpfen mit Starrgabel!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2012)

MirkoR schrieb:


> Mit einem HT kann man alles fahren mit Federung geht nur alles schneller... Ich hatte letztes mal echt zu kämpfen mit Starrgabel!



Eine Federgabel ist beim HT manchmal auch was schönes und ich bin damit genauso schnell!


----------



## hoedsch (8. Dezember 2012)

Heute haben wir zu dritt eine Runde durch Haake und Heide gedreht und dabei auch einen neuen Trail in Betrieb genommen. Es war eine sehr schöne Winterrunde.

Ich hoffe, dass in dieses Forum mal wieder ein bischen mehr Leben kommt und sich zu den üblichen Terminen auch mal wieder Leute melden.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (8. Dezember 2012)

Neuer "Trail" ist gut...
Markus war mal wieder fix und hat das Video schon bearbeitet hochgeladen.
http://youtu.be/AbvVjBIo9Uo


----------



## LowRider4711 (8. Dezember 2012)

Ist dein Kona zufällig orange? Dann hab ich dich heute beim Einladen ins Auto gesehen 



KonaTheBavarian schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> sonst bin ich eher im Deister unterwegs (bei Hannover) aber dieses Wochenende verschlägt es mich nach Hamburg. Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Trail empfehlen, der ich auch mit meiner DH Möhre Spaß macht?
> 
> Über ein Adresse/Gps location per PM würd ich mich riesig freuen, alternativ könnte man sich auch Samstag irgendwo treffen und zusammen biken.


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (8. Dezember 2012)

Nein, meins ist blau ;D


----------



## LowRider4711 (8. Dezember 2012)

ok, hätte ja aber sein können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (8. Dezember 2012)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Markus war mal wieder fix und hat das Video schon bearbeitet hochgeladen.


Boah, mit dem ganzen weissen Zeugs ist das schon etwas schwerer zu erkennen, wo Ihr da grade lang fahrt.
Mit "neuer Trail" ist der Weg südlich vom Schaftstall (da wo die Zäune links und rechts stehen) gemeint? Da bin ich im Sommer irgendwann mal lang gefahren und fand das eigentlich recht unspannend...


----------



## hoedsch (9. Dezember 2012)

Nein der Weg ist nicht gemeint.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. Dezember 2012)

Also wo soll da jetzt n neuer Trail sein..?


----------



## hoedsch (9. Dezember 2012)

Niemand hat behauptet, dass in dem Video ein neuer Trail zu sehen ist.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. Dezember 2012)

Und ich habe mich wiederum nicht auf das Vid bezogen. Kannst mir aber gern verraten wo es was "neues" gibt..


----------



## Hanswurschtl (9. Dezember 2012)

Nennen wir es mal "eine Möglichkeit durch den Wald zu kommen"  (kurz emddwzk... geht doch locker von der Zunge) 
Also nicht das was die Bezeichnung Trail verspricht.
Wenn das Wetter passt werden wir wohl mal wieder eine Unterholzrunde machen, also nur solche "Trails" fahren.


----------



## Hitcher (10. Dezember 2012)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> ...das Video schon bearbeitet hochgeladen



welche Cam nutzt Ihr und wo ist die angebracht ?
Hatte die GoPro mal am Vorbau geklemmt, da war das Bild schon recht wackelig ...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (12. Dezember 2012)

Soweit ich weiß benutzt Markus eine sogenannte Keycam. Sieht aus wie ein Autoschlüssel und war wohl ursprünglich für den filmfreudigen Sauna- und Solariumspanner gedacht. 

Die GoPro Videos sehen alle immer dermaßen übertrieben aus, da wirkt selbst der Karlsteintrail wie ein schmaler Gipfelgrad. Irgendein Video gibt es da auf Youtube bei dem man sich erst "wo ist das denn?" fragt und dann ploppt auf einmal ein unbeschneiter Mt. Everest mit einem einsamen Felsen namens Karl auf...

Gestern waren Markus und ich wieder Unterwegs und da die zertrampelten Trails eh nicht so richtg schocken haben wir nach weiten Möglichkeiten durch den Wald zu kommen gesucht und sind in der Haake reichlich belohnt worden:

http://youtu.be/5ZLSG0tfsCM

Clemens, unser neuer Unterholz Trail ist gleich der Erste.

Die Optik ist auf dem Video natürlich weit weniger spektakulär als in der Realität, aber einige der Hänge haben schon "Pferdehang"-niveau...


----------



## Brook (12. Dezember 2012)

Night Ride ... ?

Bin endlich in VEDDEL angekommen, mit BIKE! Hab jedoch keine Ahnung wie ich zu auch nur einem einzigen Trail gelangen könnte ... by night?!

Wer kommt noch aus Veddel und würde mich "an die Hand nehmen"?!

Wann - Donnerstag vielleicht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (12. Dezember 2012)

Such im mtb news mal nach den "Sachsenwaldpionieren". Wir fahren häufig, auch Nightrides. Am Donnerstag (13.12.) wird auch wieder einer stattfinden, ich persönlich kann da leider nicht. Wir treffen uns imm am S-Bhf Reinbek (gegenüber Sophienstrasse 7). Komm gern mal in den Thrad oder schau im Last Minute Biking!

Grüße, Christoph


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. Dezember 2012)

Brook schrieb:


> Night Ride ... ?
> 
> Bin endlich in VEDDEL angekommen, mit BIKE! Hab jedoch keine Ahnung wie ich zu auch nur einem einzigen Trail gelangen könnte ... by night?!
> 
> ...



Ich wohn in Wilhelmsburg, gleich um die Ecke quasi. Im Moment schaffe ichs aber zeitlich höchstens mal am WE ne Runde zu drehen.

Dienstag späten Nachmittag/frühen Abend fahren immer einige ab der Kärntner Hütte (frag Google  ) ne Runde, die fahren aber recht "ambitioniert", ob Du dir das antun willst weiß ich nich. Is vom Trainingszustand abhängig...


----------



## Brook (12. Dezember 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ich wohn in Wilhelmsburg, gleich um die Ecke quasi. Im Moment schaffe ichs aber zeitlich höchstens mal am WE ne Runde zu drehen.
> 
> Dienstag späten Nachmittag/frühen Abend fahren immer einige ab der Kärntner Hütte (frag Google  ) ne Runde, die fahren aber recht "ambitioniert", ob Du dir das antun willst weiß ich nich. Is vom Trainingszustand abhängig...



Wochenende ist super ... bin und bleibe in HH! Sach wann und wo?!


----------



## hoedsch (12. Dezember 2012)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Gestern waren Markus und ich wieder Unterwegs und da die zertrampelten Trails eh nicht so richtg schocken haben wir nach weiten Möglichkeiten durch den Wald zu kommen gesucht und sind in der Haake reichlich belohnt worden:
> 
> http://youtu.be/5ZLSG0tfsCM
> 
> ...



Die zweite Kaiserstuhl-Variante ist aber schon sehr unterholzig.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (13. Dezember 2012)

Ja, es gab mehr Äste im Gesicht, dafür waren die dünner als bei der ersten Variante...

Hoffentlich haben wir nach dem kommenden Tauwetter schnell wieder günstige Bedingungen und schaffen es dann mit mehreren eine Unterholzrunde auf die Beine zu stellen.
Dich, Peter, Delf und Felix habe ich ja schon grinsend mit Ästen zwischen den Zähnen gesehen. Ihr würdet auf eure Kosten kommen...


----------



## peterbe (13. Dezember 2012)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Ja, es gab mehr Äste im Gesicht, dafür waren die dünner als bei der ersten Variante...
> 
> Hoffentlich haben wir nach dem kommenden Tauwetter schnell wieder günstige Bedingungen und schaffen es dann mit mehreren eine Unterholzrunde auf die Beine zu stellen.
> Dich, Peter, Delf und Felix habe ich ja schon grinsend mit Ästen zwischen den Zähnen gesehen. Ihr würdet auf eure Kosten kommen...



Ich bin gerne dabei, aber als wir am Dienstag den einen oder anderen Trail nachgefahren sind, war der Ast, der meine Schulter hat blau werden lassen, schon kein Ästchen mehr und ich froh, dass nur die Schulter gestriffen wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob dass hier der richtige Kommunikationskanal ist, um das gewollte fahren abseits jeden Weges zu propagieren...  Ich bin mir auch nicht wirklich sicher, ob ich das überhaupt gut finden soll...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (13. Dezember 2012)

Wo soll man sonst fahren? Zwischen den Rückeschneisen gibt es ja nur 20 m Platz (zumindest lt Aussage Rosengarten 2010). Da richtet der Mountainbiker bei täglicher Nutzung in hundert Jahren keinen erkennbaren Schaden mehr an.
Ein Gewissen diesbezüglich hatte ich auch mal aber das haben die tonnenschweren vierachsigen Arbeitsmaschinen der Waldarbeiter mittlerweile plattgefahren. 
Nutz den Wald solange es noch geht. Kaputtmachen kannst DU nichts, selbst wenn du es wolltest.


----------



## Speetrip (13. Dezember 2012)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Wo soll man sonst fahren? Zwischen den Rückeschneisen gibt es ja nur 20 m Platz (zumindest lt Aussage Rosengarten 2010). Da richtet der Mountainbiker bei täglicher Nutzung in hundert Jahren keinen erkennbaren Schaden mehr an.
> Ein Gewissen diesbezüglich hatte ich auch mal aber das haben die tonnenschweren vierachsigen Arbeitsmaschinen der Waldarbeiter mittlerweile plattgefahren.
> Nutz den Wald solange es noch geht. Kaputtmachen kannst DU nichts, selbst wenn du es wolltest.


----------



## tequesta (13. Dezember 2012)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Wo soll man sonst fahren? Zwischen den Rückeschneisen gibt es ja nur 20 m Platz (zumindest lt Aussage Rosengarten 2010). Da richtet der Mountainbiker bei täglicher Nutzung in hundert Jahren keinen erkennbaren Schaden mehr an.
> Ein Gewissen diesbezüglich hatte ich auch mal aber das haben die tonnenschweren vierachsigen Arbeitsmaschinen der Waldarbeiter mittlerweile plattgefahren.
> Nutz den Wald solange es noch geht. Kaputtmachen kannst DU nichts, selbst wenn du es wolltest.



Vermutlich hast Du (leider) Recht - zumindest hier in Hamburg. Ich glaube alle Mountainbiker Deutschlands haben zusammengenommen nicht so viel Schaden angerichtet wie diese verdammten Harvester in den Harburger Bergen diesen Herbst. Ein Trauerspiel.


----------



## dukestah (13. Dezember 2012)

generell stimme ich Hanswurschtl zu, die kehrseite könnte aber die hessen problematik werden, wird aufgrund eines allgemein entstandenen images das befahren von wäldern reglementiert dann schauen wir alle in die röhre, bis jetzt ist niedersachsen da ja sehr bikerfreundlich unterwegs
soll jetzt kein pauschalzusammenhang sein, nur ein gedanke


----------



## hoedsch (13. Dezember 2012)

Hey cool, in einer Woche wurden jetzt genau soviele Beiträge geschrieben, wie in den ganzen 3 Monaten zuvor. Das Forum lebt!


----------



## Hitcher (14. Dezember 2012)

Speetrip schrieb:


>




auch dafür 

solange der Wald für 40 Tonner "umgebaut" wird, fahr ich wo´s mir Spaß macht...


----------



## marewo (14. Dezember 2012)

Moin,
sicherlich ist es richtig, dass in den letzten Monaten sehr viele Wege vom Harvester umgepflügt wurden, aber wenn es mal zu einer ähnlichen Regelung wie in Hessen kommen sollte, dann wird nicht danach gefragt, wie viele Wege vom Harvester kaputt gefahren wurden, sondern es soll verhindert werden, dass von uns dort gefahren wird, wo keine Wege sind.
Ich fahre erst seit kurzem in den Harburger Bergen (seit 88) und ich denke, dass ich fast jeden Weg kenne, von daher kann ich ganz gut beurteilen, dass von uns immer neue Wege angelegt wurden, wo bisher keine waren, ich sehe das mit gemischten Gefühlen. Ich habe daher für mich entschieden, dass nicht alle Wege fahre, die ich fahren kann, aber nicht fahren muss, sondern versuche auf den Wegen zu bleiben, die es eigentlich schon immer gab. 
Damit wir noch lange in unserem schönen Gebiet fahren können.
Marewo


----------



## Hanswurschtl (14. Dezember 2012)

Hm, zumindest scheint das Thema gut für die Wiederbelebung des Threads zu sein.

Abschließend kann Eines gesagt werden: 
Beide Seiten (sofern man von Seiten sprechen kann) sollten sich keine Sorgen machen. 

Diejenigen Wenigen die mal Abseits fahren wollen haben nicht zu befürchten, dass durch ihr Tun mehr Schaden angerichtet wird als eh schon vorhanden ist auch wenn das Forstamt einem bzgl. der Harvesterschäden etwas anderes erzählen möchte (ich habe mich mal an die Verwaltung Rosengarten gewandt aber das alles wiederzugeben ist mir hier zuviel).

Sicher besteht die Gefahr den Unmut anderer auf sich zu ziehen, sollten entsprechende Personen eine unserer Unterholzaktionen mitbekommen. Man kann allerdings davon ausgehen, dass sich diese Personen eh durch die Anwesenheit von MTBlern belästigt fühlen egal wo gefahren wird. Wir alle kennen solche Leute, begegnen ihnen oft und gefühlt sind diese Leute in der Mehrzahl was einem aber wahrscheinlich nur so vorkommt weil diese immer am lautesten schreien.
Ich glaube, dass die Meisten unseren Sport immer noch interessant finden und sogar interessiert zuschauen wenn mal einer knapp zwischen den Bäumen durch einen Hang hinuterschliddert. 
So war es bei Clemens und mir letzten Samstag auch, die beiden Spaziergänger die sich unsere Aktion grinsend angeschaut haben. 
Selbst am Pferdehang schauen die Reiter interessiert zu wenn man ihnen zuvor Bescheid gibt was man vor hat. 

Es werden auch sicher nicht Horden von Bikern plötzlich durch's Unterholz fahren.
In den letzten Jahren konnte man anhand der Spuren im Schnee gut nachvollziehen wie oft Abseits der Wege gefahren wurde und ich habe zu 99% immer nur meine und teilweise auch Markus alte Spuren gesehen. Das übergebliebene Prozent stammte dann sogar noch von Fahrern die mit uns im Wald unterwegs waren.
Ich rede jetzt wirklich vom tiefsten Unterholz das teilweise nur mühsam zu erreichen ist.

Und was wirklich witzig ist: 
Zwei der Unterholztrails vom letzten Jahr konnte ich vor einigen Wochen nicht mehr fahren, weil dort schon kleine ca. 40 cm hohe Tannen gewachsen sind!
Und dort bin ich zuvor sicher zehn Mal runtergefahren.
Da geht nichts kaputt.

Sieht ja leider so aus als würde es jetzt eh Tauwetter geben. Also allen ein schönes Wochenende.

Sven


----------



## Kono (14. Dezember 2012)

Hitcher schrieb:


> ...fahr ich wo´s mir Spaß macht...


Das darfst und kannst Du gerne tun, soviel und so lange Du möchtest. Wer wäre ich, es Dir zu verbieten?
Es gibt allerdings einen entscheidenden Unterschied: Der Onkel mit dem Großgerät darf da fahren, du als Mountainbiker und alle anderen Besucher des Waldes nicht. Daher finden andere Waldbesucher das sicherlich auch irritierend wenn da plötzlich ein Mountainbiker aus dem Unterholz bricht, wo eigentlich keiner hingehört. Viel mehr irritiernd dürfte es sein, wenn plötzlich ganz viele "Waldbesucher" aus dem Unterholz hervor brechen, wo sie nicht hin gehören. Den Rest der Ausführungen spare ich mir jetzt. Daher finde ich den Antritt das vorsätzliche Fahren jenseits jeden Weges hier auf einen öffentlichen Kanal inklusive Video und Einladung, zu propagieren zumindest als sehr Fragwürdig.
Ich hoffe ich konnte meinen Standpunkt und die Bedenken deutlich genug darlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (14. Dezember 2012)

Kono schrieb:


> Das darfst und kannst Du gerne tun, soviel und so lange Du möchtest. Wer wäre ich, es Dir zu verbieten?
> Es gibt allerdings einen entscheidenden Unterschied: Der Onkel mit dem Großgerät darf da fahren, du als Mountainbiker und alle anderen Besucher des Waldes nicht. Daher finden andere Waldbesucher das sicherlich auch irritierend wenn da plötzlich ein Mountainbiker aus dem Unterholz bricht, wo eigentlich keiner hingehört. Viel mehr irritiernd dürfte es sein, wenn plötzlich ganz viele "Waldbesucher" aus dem Unterholz hervor brechen, wo sie nicht hin gehören. Den Rest der Ausführungen spare ich mir jetzt. Daher finde ich den Antritt das vorsätzliche Fahren jenseits jeden Weges hier auf einen öffentlichen Kanal inklusive Video und Einladung, zu propagieren zumindest als sehr Fragwürdig.
> Ich hoffe ich konnte meinen Standpunkt und die Bedenken deutlich genug darlegen.





Unser ganzer Kampf um die Gesetzgebung basiert darauf, dass sich auch die MTBler an die Regeln halten. Und echtes Querfeldeinfahren gehört definitiv nicht zu den erlaubten Sachen. Aber ich bin auch ein alter Spießer...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (14. Dezember 2012)

Nachdem ich so auführlich geschrieben habe fiel mir auf, dass ich noch etwas machen wollte was ich fast vergessen hätte:

BIKEN!!! (Verdammtes Forum! Fast hättest du mich drangekriegt!)

Heute hätten auch die festgetretenen Hauptwege Spaß gebracht aber ich hatte das "falsche" Rad (Starrgabel) mit und so hat's bei mir ziemlich gut geholpert. 
Mit dem Fully wäre es aber genial gewesen! Super Grip durch den festgetretenen Schnee auf ca. 50 cm breiter Spur! 
Egal Hauptsache nochmal raus.

Und neided nicht, dafür bin ich jetzt noch im Büro Nacharbeiten...

Gruß und nochmals ein schönes WE

Sven


----------



## MirkoR (14. Dezember 2012)

Zufällig mit ner Ritchey Starrgabel in nem Müsing Rahmen!?


----------



## Kono (14. Dezember 2012)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> ..BIKEN!!! (Verdammtes Forum! Fast hättest du mich drangekriegt!)...


Hähähä . Aber recht hast Du, ich war gestern Abend noch aufn schönen Nightride unterwegs und es war einfach nur geil. Der Knochenbrecher hat übrigens mal wieder seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht und zwei Kollegen mit blauen Flecken nach Hause geschickt.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (14. Dezember 2012)

Mirko:
Salsa Gabel im Müsingrahmen. 
Sind wir aneinander vorbeigefahren?

Kono:
Hab mich schon über die Menge an frischen Spuren gewundert...


----------



## MirkoR (14. Dezember 2012)

Nein,

ich fahr ein Müsing X-Lite mit Mosso Starr Gabel und ich war mal bei euch auf Besuch von Emden aus! ;-) Als das Wort Starr gefallen ist wusste ich das kann nur einer sein.

Hattest du nicht eine Telekom Hose?! 


lg mirko


----------



## tora (15. Dezember 2012)

MirkoR schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht eine Telekom Hose?!



Wieso? Hast Du bei dem Frost der vergangenen Tage den Klingelton erkannt? 

Liebe Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## Hanswurschtl (15. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt!
Wir haben im Grunde fast dasselbe Bike!
Das mit der Telekom Hose ist auch richtig. Ist die einzige Marke (eigentlich Adidas, ich weiß) bei der ich meine Größe kenne also versuche ich immer mal wieder welche auf Ebay zu bekommen. 

Was macht die Extrem-Flachland-Bikerei? Du bist bei dir mehr auf dem RR unterwegs, richtig?

Tora: Das wäre dann der mit dem Nokia-Trikot gewesen...


----------



## MirkoR (15. Dezember 2012)

Jap  
Obwohl ich bin im Weichei Modus im Moment und teste gerade mit einer Magura Durin.
Ja jeder hat sein Markenzeichen du die Hose!  Ich war letztes Wochenende in Aumühle bei der O-CTF war ganz lustig... http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=6228

Ja das Rennrad ist halt das was bei uns gängiger ist, leider aber zu Neujahr wollen wir in die HaBe. Weihnachten bin ich wohl auch in Hamburg bei der Familie am 25. und fahr dann wieder ins Flachland und komme am 28. / 29. wieder hab bis zum 8. Urlaub!

Auf diesem Knochenbrechertrail dachte ich ich flieg vom Rad letztes mal da hätte ich es fast verloren!

Würden gerne sowas faren wenn kein Schnee:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fvetucksdoevwrkp&referrer=trackList


lg mirko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (16. Dezember 2012)

Knochenbrechertrail???!


----------



## MirkoR (16. Dezember 2012)

#*2881*


----------



## Marcus_xXx (18. Dezember 2012)

MirkoR schrieb:


> #*2881*



Ja danke.. Das war mir schon iwie klar das damit irgendein Trail gemeint ist, jedoch würd ich gern wissen welcher gemeint ist & wo der in etwa liegt..


----------



## LowRider4711 (18. Dezember 2012)

der Knochenbrecher geht links ab, wenn du das Biest Richtung Hasselbrack hoch fährst. Oben kurz vor dem Rechtsknick zum Gipfelkreuz.


----------



## peterbe (18. Dezember 2012)

â¦ und die Sau hat ihren Namen, weil mir bei einem schnellen Nightride vor einigen jahren das Hinterrad aus dem Rahmen gesprungen ist und das ganze dann zwei Rippen gekostet hat. War schmerzhaft und hat mich die Erkenntnis gekostet, dass Leichtbauschnellspanner nicht immer mit robusterem Tempo auf rumpeligen Trails vereinbar sind...


----------



## LowRider4711 (18. Dezember 2012)

das sollte dir eigentlich schon der klare Menschenverstand sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (19. Dezember 2012)

Okay, das sacht mir alles nichts. Aber danke fÃ¼r den ErklÃ¤rungsversuch! ð


----------



## Kono (19. Dezember 2012)

Oha! Da war jemand in der OSM aktiv. Es sind zwar alle offiziellen Mountainbikerouten (M1-M3) eingetragen worden, aber leider sind auch die ganzen schönen Trialbezeichnungen (Zeckentrail, Karlsteintrail, Knochenbrecher, Affenschaukel, usw.) wieder verschwunden . Irgendwie schade, aber OK.


----------



## MirkoR (19. Dezember 2012)

Auf meinem GPSies Link oben da sieht man die Stelle Richtung Hasselbrack wenn man reinzoomt!


----------



## Kono (19. Dezember 2012)

Das ja lustig... auf der OpenCycleMap werden die nicht mehr dargestellt, auf der OpenStreetMap schon. Dann ist ja (fast) alles gut.
 @MirkoR: Coole Tour!


----------



## MirkoR (19. Dezember 2012)

Bin nur Besucher und auch nicht Ersteller der Tour! Aber ich find 
die HaBe auch geil!


----------



## Scholty (19. Dezember 2012)

MirkoR schrieb:


> Bin nur Besucher und auch nicht Ersteller der Tour! Aber ich find
> die HaBe auch geil!



Kann ich nur bestätigen.

Die HaBe sind für Flachländer echt geil


----------



## hoedsch (19. Dezember 2012)

OSM besitzt halt die Datenbasis und daraus lassen sich Karten für verschiedene Nutzersichten kompilieren. OpenCycle Map hebt im wesentlichen die offiziellen Radwege hervor und lässt auch Details weg. Wen interessieren schon Briefkästen, wenn er Rad fahren will.
In die OpenMTBMap kommen dann auch Details, wie die Klassifizierung von einzelnen Trails. Bei manchen Geräten werden sogar die Trailnamen dargestellt.
Ein paar Trailnamen hatte ich eingetragen, wobei es sich um Wege handelt, die eigentlich sowieso jeder kennen sollte.
Ein paar Namen habe ich aber aus rausgeworfen, weil Phantasienamen bei Wegen mit offiziellen Namen (großer dicker Stein mit weißer Aufschrift) niemanden nützt.


----------



## Ladys-MTB (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich leite das mal von einem Mitglied der FreienRADikalen aus Hannover weiter:

 Liebe Freunde des Radsports,
 von gestern auf heute Nacht (20.12.2012) sind aus meinem Kellerraum die folgenden Räder gestohlen worden:

 Hardtail Wheeler Pro 69 Schwarz blau mit 53 cm Rahmen

 Fully Radon Slide 150 9.0 Schwarz mit blauem Hinterbau 20 Zoll 2013er Modell

Die Rahmennummern und evt. Fotos werden nachgeliefert!!

 Bitte haltet die Augen auf....


----------



## Hitcher (23. Dezember 2012)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> ... das Biest...




ist das dieser Weg, der unten 2m tief und 3m breit ausgewaschen beginnt und immer steiler und schmaler wird ?


----------



## hoedsch (23. Dezember 2012)

Genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trmk3 (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ist morgen (Samstag) jemand unterwegs?

Ich würde gerne mitfahren.

Gruß Arne​


----------



## Hitcher (29. Dezember 2012)

...heute ist Treibjagd 
zwischen Rosengartenstrasse und Tempelberg ist alles zu 

werd die Ecke morgen auch mal meiden ...


----------



## hoedsch (29. Dezember 2012)

Hitcher schrieb:


> ...heute ist Treibjagd
> zwischen Rosengartenstrasse und Tempelberg ist alles zu
> 
> werd die Ecke morgen auch mal meiden ...



Das ist schon ok so, sonst wirst Du bald noch tagsüber von den Wildschweinen umgerannt.


----------



## cudaja (8. Januar 2013)

Moin Jungs, 

Ich hab da mal so eine ganz andere Frage. Bin zufällig auf das Bike gestoßen und der Junge scheint voll keine Ahnung zu haben, was der da hat, also geklaut oder wirklich nicht viel wert?
Jemand Ahnung?

http://kleinanzeigen.meinestadt.de/hamburg/kleinanzeige/53269773


----------



## hoedsch (8. Januar 2013)

Zumindestens scheint der Verkäufer kein Germanistik-Student zu sein.


----------



## Speetrip (8. Januar 2013)

frag mal nach einer rechnung


----------



## Hanswurschtl (8. Januar 2013)

Ich tausche mein Cube gegen seine Jacke...


----------



## schlitz0r (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo ich fahre auch überwiegend in den HaBe da ich in Neugraben wohne.

ich habe auf erkundungs- Touren jetzt schon mehrere keine und grosse geschaufelte und angelegte kleine bike parks entdeckt. Kuh Trifft sollte ja bekannt sein. 

Gibt es denn auch Leute die da mal fahren?
Bisher habe ich dort niemanden angetroffen.
Würde gerne mal sehen wie die das machen und mir den einen oder anderen Tipp mal holen wie man so Rampen fährt.

Habe es auch schon mal probiert doch zum Glück bin ich noch glimpflich davon gekommen.

 Ansonsten kann ich mir gut vorstellen mit euch auch mal eine runde zu drehen und vielleicht neu strecken kennen zu lernen.

Sind uns bestimmt auch schon mal über den weg gefahren  

Hier habe ich mal ein kleine Video gemacht nix dickes: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwNKSY7sUnw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Teh-liB2wXM


----------



## Truk (8. Januar 2013)

Hi SchlitzOr,
welche Kamera hast du benutzt? Die Aufnahmen sind echt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kede (9. Januar 2013)

Hi! Finde die Videos auch gut. Vor allem das erste. Bin auch häufig in den HaBes unterwegs, allerdings als mit dem Crosser (wenn auch gerader Lenker). Von daher kann ich leider bergab oft mangels Federung nicht so schnell heizen wie ich gerne würde. Gibt immer noch viele neue Wege zum entdecken für mich und viele Strecken kann ich mir oft nicht ganz merken und komme beim nächsten Mal wieder woanders lang ;-)


----------



## Freakrr (9. Januar 2013)

@schlitz0r

Coole Videos, hast Du davon die Strecken als GPX vorliegen?

Wo genau is dieses "Kuh Trifft"?


----------



## marewo (9. Januar 2013)

gemeint ist "Kuhtrift" eine Straße in Harburg, musst mal googln


----------



## Speetrip (9. Januar 2013)

Das kenn ich, aber angelegte Strecken, also Sprünge/drops oder der gleichen hab ich da noch nie gefunden ...


----------



## marewo (9. Januar 2013)

Wenn du von oben kommst, musst du den ersten Weg nach dem Haus links rein, geht bergab und wenn du dann nach links schaust, dort sind die Hügel.


----------



## Speetrip (9. Januar 2013)

marewo schrieb:


> Wenn du von oben kommst, musst du den ersten Weg nach dem Haus links rein, geht bergab und wenn du dann nach links schaust, dort sind die Hügel.



Kuhtrift ist sehr lang ... wo von oben, welche Seite der Autobahn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T_N_T (9. Januar 2013)

Unter dem Autobahntunnel (aus Richtung Westen/Autobahntrail kommend) durch und dann (also auf der Ostseite der A7) nach ca. 250 m (ist glaube ich der zweite Abzweig) von der Straße Kuhtrift nach rechts auf den Waldweg abbiegen, dann links halten/berg hoch.


----------



## Speetrip (9. Januar 2013)

muss ich mal suchen


----------



## schlitz0r (9. Januar 2013)

Vielen dank für das Lob.

@Kede 
das mit dem Strecke merken geht mir nicht anderes, aber langsam bekomme ich das hin. 

Ich benutze eine GoPro HD. Ist aber, muss ich leider gestehen nicht meine sondern von einem sehr guten Freund, der so frei war das Ding zu Sponsern damit Ich ein paar nette Videos machen kann wenn wir ne Tour machen. ( Wir sind drei insgesamt, doch leider haben die beiden anderen nicht mehr so viel zeit zum Biken)

GPS Daten hab ich leider nicht, aber dann müssen wir halt einfach mal zusammen ne Runde Drehen

hier ist noch mal ein anderes Video von mir. Hab mir das DH Bike vom Freund geliehen und mal ein bisschen experimentiert. Und ja Ich weiss man sollte ein Helm tragen!!!!! mach ich auch immer, warum da nicht weiss ich nicht!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LW7SIn1gfs


----------



## schlitz0r (10. Januar 2013)

hier habe ich mal mit einer anderen Kamera und Stativ was gemacht

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZUJNzfQcUM


----------



## marewo (10. Januar 2013)

Klasse, gefällt mir sehr gut 
Marewo


----------



## net.novell (10. Januar 2013)

Moin! 
Bin auch ganz neu im Forum, bzw hab noch kein Post geschrieben. Ich bin  auch auf der Suche nach neue Trails/Spots usw. Ich kenne nur Volkspark,  N-Trails und den Spot in der Nähe von Lüneburg. 

Befinden sich die Drops/Sprünge in diese Region (siehe Bild)? 







Gruß,

Update: Hab das Bild gelöscht.


----------



## hoedsch (10. Januar 2013)

Nein natürlich nicht. In den Harburger Bergen gibt es überhaupt keine Mountainbiker.


----------



## schlitz0r (10. Januar 2013)

stimmt jetzt wo du das sagt ist mir das auch aufgefallen.

und ja genau da gibt es die ein oder andere geschaufelte strecke.

glaube das war früher die alte BMX strecke


----------



## Speetrip (10. Januar 2013)

schlitz0r schrieb:


> hier habe ich mal mit einer anderen Kamera und Stativ was gemacht
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZUJNzfQcUM



Echt gute Arbeit!


----------



## Brook (10. Januar 2013)

Und das beste ist .... ES IST WIEDER FROST und somit vielleicht sogar SCHNEE gemeldet!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speetrip (10. Januar 2013)

Brook schrieb:


> Und das beste ist .... ES IST WIEDER FROST und somit vielleicht sogar SCHNEE gemeldet!!



Jep, das wetter soll besser werden am WE ... ich freu mich drauf


----------



## schlitz0r (10. Januar 2013)

Das Wetter muss auch besser werden sonst bekommen ich noch Depressionen.

Hoffe das ich auch am Wochenende mich mal wieder aufs Bike schwingen kann.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (11. Januar 2013)

Ich poste mal in beide Threads:
Peter, Delf, Clemens:
Seid Ihr in ca. 12 Stunden für die seit langer Zeit mal wieder angedachte _naturnahe Alternativrunde_ zu haben?
Also 11 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte?


----------



## Hanswurschtl (11. Januar 2013)

Felix, für dich wär das auch was hab nur anscheinend deine Mailadresse seit einer Umstellung bei Hotmail nicht mehr.


----------



## peterbe (11. Januar 2013)

Wir sind schon So um 12 an der KH verabredet.


----------



## schlitz0r (12. Januar 2013)

vielleicht fährt man sich über den weg. ich bin allerdinds schon ab 9 uhr unterwegs


----------



## Hanswurschtl (12. Januar 2013)

Dann passt das mit heute doch. Morgen kann ich eh nicht oder zumindest erst ab 14:30.


----------



## hoedsch (12. Januar 2013)

@peterbe
Wer fährt Sonntag um 12?


----------



## peterbe (12. Januar 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> @peterbe
> Wer fährt Sonntag um 12?



Delf und ich und du und wer? Hoffentlich sind dann die Trails schon ein wenig trockener und angefroren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (12. Januar 2013)

Gut 12 Uhr ist gebongt.


----------



## schlitz0r (12. Januar 2013)

bei meiner Tour heute in der Heide ging es sehr gut mit dem Boden.

nur die Schlammlöcher und Wasserlöcher sind heimtückisch, weil sie nur oberhalb gefroren sind!!! aber sonst war es gut.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (12. Januar 2013)

Dem kann ich zustimmen. 
Gesehen haben wir uns wohl nicht, aber heute war's echt mal wieder geil zu fahren!
Fester Boden, guter Grip, sauberes Bike und endlich mal wieder Sonne!
Sind deshalb auch die Standardtrails hauptsächlich in der Heide gefahren.
Markus hat auch wieder ein bisschen gefilmt.
Sven


----------



## Tracer (12. Januar 2013)

peterbe schrieb:


> Delf und ich und du und wer? Hoffentlich sind dann die Trails schon ein wenig trockener und angefroren.



Bin morgen mit dabei! Freue mich!


----------



## schlitz0r (12. Januar 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Dem kann ich zustimmen.
> Gesehen haben wir uns wohl nicht, aber heute war's echt mal wieder geil zu fahren!
> Fester Boden, guter Grip, sauberes Bike und endlich mal wieder Sonne!
> Sind deshalb auch die Standardtrails hauptsächlich in der Heide gefahren.
> ...


 

Bin ziemlich tief im Gelände gewesen, da trifft man eher selten Leute

Kann man das gefilmte mal sehen?


----------



## Hanswurschtl (13. Januar 2013)

Musst mal bei Markus Videokanal reinschauen. 
z.B. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZLSG0tfsCM"]Trail Tour Harburger Berge / Haake Downhill - YouTube[/nomedia] 
+ [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoArLqkzKpM"]MTB Snowride Harburger Berge / Trails / Downhill - Car Key Chain Micro Camera #16 HD - YouTube[/nomedia] 

Ich denke dass er morgen das heutige Video hochlädt.

An den Aufwand und die Qualität deiner Videos kommt das aber alles nicht ran.
Wir haben zwar schon seit einem Jahr vor mal einen aufwendigeren Dreh mit kleinem Stativ, mehreren Einstellungen, usw. ähnlich wie auf deinen Videos zu machen doch bis jetzt haben wir uns die Zeit nicht genommen. Vielleicht klappt es ja diesen Winter noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlitz0r (13. Januar 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Musst mal bei Markus Videokanal reinschauen.
> z.B.
> Trail Tour Harburger Berge / Haake Downhill - YouTube
> + MTB Snowride Harburger Berge / Trails / Downhill - Car Key Chain Micro Camera #16 HD - YouTube
> ...




nicht schlecht, wo genau ist denn diese super coole kannte die kenne ich noch nicht. ihr seit genau die Trails gefahren die ich auch heute mitgenommen habe zumindest die auf dem Video. 

Das mit dem Dreh kann ich gut verstehen. Wenn man so was macht geht viel zeit drauf und es ist super anstrengt immer wieder zu fahren und zur Kamera zurück zu laufen oder fahren. Für mein Film mit Stativ habe ich zwei tage gedreht je drei Stunden, und die kalten Wintertage saugen dann auch super schnell die Akkus leer.

Hätte lust mal ein Video mit mehreren Fahrer zu machen.
Würde mich bereit erklären die Arbeit auf mich zu nehmen.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (13. Januar 2013)

Wir dachten so an drei Stunden rumgurken und aufnehmen. Hört sich aber so an als könnte das doch mehr Zeit in Anspruch nehmen...

Ein richtig steiles Ding bei dem man vom gegenüberliegenden Hang filmen könnte haben wir Freitag noch gefunden als wir versucht haben die Matschlöcher zu umfahren. Dabei kann man den Blick immer schön schweifen lassen. 

Welche Kante meinst du?


----------



## Hanswurschtl (13. Januar 2013)

Hey Schlitz0r!
Das könnte vom Aufwand her auch von dir sein:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sHEO5VNj_0"]winter ride - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ich geb's zu: Bin auf der Suche nach guter Musik drauf gestoßen...


----------



## Tracer (13. Januar 2013)

Es war eine schöne sportliche runde. 
Vielen dank Peter fürs guiden.


----------



## Catsoft (13. Januar 2013)

Moin!

Welche Karte nimmt man am besten für die HaBe´s auf´s Garmin? Ich hatte jetzt eine OpenMTB drauf und das war ganz schön viel freie Fläche :-(

Robert

Edit: War ganz schön was los auf den Wegen....


----------



## hoedsch (13. Januar 2013)

Besser als mit einer aktuellen OpenMTB Map wirst Du nichts finden.
Die topografischen Karten von Garmin helfen mir in den Harburger Bergen selten weiter, da dort noch jeder Rückeweg, der seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr genutzt wird, eingezeichnet ist.


----------



## Catsoft (13. Januar 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Besser als mit einer aktuellen OpenMTB Map wirst Du nichts finden.
> Die topografischen Karten von Garmin helfen mir in den Harburger Bergen selten weiter, da dort noch jeder Rückeweg, der seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr genutzt wird, eingezeichnet ist.



Das hatte ich befürchtet....


----------



## schlitz0r (13. Januar 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Hey Schlitz0r!
> Das könnte vom Aufwand her auch von dir sein:
> 
> winter ride - YouTube
> ...



das Video ist nicht schlecht aber die Musik geht mal gar nicht.

in eurem Video von Samstag gibt es gleich zu Anfang zwei drops die meinte ich mit Kante.

Wo ist denn das? Kenne ich noch nicht! 
Müsst ihr mir mal zeigen.

Gute Musik für ein Video zu finden ist immer nicht so leicht das kenne ich.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (13. Januar 2013)

Die erste Kante ist auf den offenen Hügeln in der Neugrabener Heide schon ziemlich nahe der Cuxhavener Straße. Kann man kaum verfehlen.

Die Mauerkante sieht man auch von der Straße aus linksseitig wenn man den Falkenbergsweg hochfährt.

Schau mal auf Google Maps bei einfacher Kartenansicht in das Gebiet Neugrabener Heide. Es gibt nur zwei hellere Grünflächen ober- und unterhalb des Neugrabener Heidewegs und in denen befinden sich beide Kanten.


----------



## schlitz0r (13. Januar 2013)

super Beschreibung, hab ich gefunden danke

das ist ja echt schon witzig, in diesen teil bin ich noch nie richtig gewesen!
das wird morgen erst mal nachgeholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (14. Januar 2013)

Das ist das traillastigste Gebiet in den gesamten Harburger Bergen.
Wenn man das noch nicht kennt gibt's richtig viel zu entdecken.
Bin schon fast neidisch!


----------



## schlitz0r (14. Januar 2013)

Ich bin auch total überrascht und neugierig es zu erforschen.
Oder wenn es klappt zeigt ihr mir einfach gleich die besten Trails.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (15. Januar 2013)

Ich treff mich gleich um 11 mit Markus beim HNT Cuxhavener Straße 253 auf'ne ca. zweistündige Runde.

- Ich muss mal kurz einwerfen, dass ich überlegt habe wie ich den nachfolgenden Satz formuliere, ohne dabei arrogant zu klingen. Aber drauf geschissen, das klappt eh nicht... -

Bei den Temperaturen sollte es vom Tempo bergauf + im Flachen her allerdings einigermaßen passen. Sollte das zu stark abweichen bist du ja zum Glück ortskundig.

Ich erwähne das lieber bevor ich das erste Mal mit jemanden fahre weil es hin und wieder schon "tempomäßig Beleidigte" gab.

Würde mich freuen wenn wir zu dritt sind!

Sven


----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. Januar 2013)

Alter raser-proll...


----------



## pixelquantec (15. Januar 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> ..............Bei den Temperaturen sollte es vom Tempo bergauf + im Flachen her allerdings einigermaßen passen. Sollte das zu stark abweichen bist du ja zum Glück ortskundig................



Der Satz ist doch richtig gut gelungen.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (15. Januar 2013)

@Marcus (mit C):
Heute wenig Raser dafür viel Proll...  Auflösung folgt sobald Markus (mit K)das Video hochgeladen hat.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (15. Januar 2013)

Er hat's gerade hochgeladen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31lfHW6s2Jc&feature=youtu.be

Haben mal ein wenig an irgendwelchen Kanten "rumgeprollt"


----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. Januar 2013)

Nett... 

aber so prollig sieht das gar nicht aus... bissel wenig schnee da oben ^^


----------



## schlitz0r (15. Januar 2013)

nicht schlecht. schade das ich nicht konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (16. Januar 2013)

Das liegt an der Kamera. Die bringt den Proll-Spirit einfach nicht rüber... 
Digga...


----------



## mtberHH (17. Januar 2013)

Hat heute noch jemand Lust und Zeit auf eine kleine 2 Stunden Tour?

Ich könnte um 17.45 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte sein.


----------



## Tracer (17. Januar 2013)

Was steht am Wochenende im Plan?
Jemand am Sonntag um 12 Uhr an der Kärntner hütte?


----------



## gnss (17. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre am Freitag um 1415 ab KH, wenn es nicht zu doll schneit. Bis es dunkel wird, ein wenig langsamer als bei DOD.


----------



## Catsoft (18. Januar 2013)

Und wir wohl ab 10:30...


----------



## schlitz0r (21. Januar 2013)

habe zeit gefunden morgen von ca. 9 Uhr für zwei stunden ein kleine tour zu machen.

kommt jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (24. Januar 2013)

Freitag starte ich wieder um 1415 an der KH, bis es dunkel wird.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (24. Januar 2013)

Wenn es morgen früh bei mir gehen sollte melde ich mich bis 8 Uhr. 

Hab die Woche den Wetterverhältnissen entsprechend mal ein wenig allein im Wald rumgedaddelt:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swSOM-Hq-Oc"]Harburger Berge - MTB - Schnee Kanten und Holz - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## tora (24. Januar 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Hab die Woche den Wetterverhältnissen entsprechend mal ein wenig allein im Wald rumgedaddelt:
> 
> Harburger Berge - MTB - Schnee Kanten und Holz - YouTube



Beeindruckend, dass die Bremsen nach *DEN DROPS* überhaupt noch gearbeitet haben. Ist das irgendeine HiTech-Keramik?
Die haben doch sicher vorher geglüht, wenn sie so qualvoll quieken...

Respekt 

Liebe Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## gnss (24. Januar 2013)

Das ist kein quieken, das ist Musik.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (24. Januar 2013)

Nein, das sind meine verplombten Zähne die knirschen weil ich soviel Schiss hab...


----------



## Tracer (25. Januar 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Wenn es morgen früh bei mir gehen sollte melde ich mich bis 8 Uhr.
> 
> Hab die Woche den Wetterverhältnissen entsprechend mal ein wenig allein im Wald rumgedaddelt:
> 
> Harburger Berge - MTB - Schnee Kanten und Holz - YouTube




Cooles Video mit guter Action!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (25. Januar 2013)

Hey Willy, danke!

Man darf eigentlich keine Kamera mitnehmen wenn man vor hat zu fahren.
Ich war heute etwas später los, hatte - nur für den Fall - wieder die Kamera dabei und hing dann eine dreiviertel Stunde in der kleinen Kieskuhle in der Heide rum. 
"Das könnte ja noch cool aussehen" und "Das probier ich mal" usw... usw...

Schockt aber irgendwie auch, gerade im Winter bei dem Bombenwetter heute. 
Und meine neue Kette mochte das "große" (zweifach Kurbel) Kettenblatt heute eh nicht ...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (25. Januar 2013)

Ach ja:

Ich will morgen in Rissen Wittenbergen etc.. fahren.

Jemand dabei? 

Treffpunkt z.B. am Fuße des Wasebergs (also im Knick am Ende des steilen Teils) zwischen 10:30 und 11:30 ??


----------



## gnss (25. Januar 2013)

Die schöne Achterbahn ist kaputt, da wird Holz geschlagen. Und der Weg südlich der Wiese an der Buskehre(wenn man von oben kommt: Hohlweg, Kante, Links Wiese, rechts Wald) ist im unteren Teil durch Forstfahrzeuge zu einener Bobbahn verfestigt worden.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (25. Januar 2013)

Schon seit letztem WE... Wobei ich nicht weiß, was mit Achterbahn gemeint ist, aber die Forsttrecker waren da schon letztes WE zugange.. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (27. Januar 2013)

Scheiß Wetter, was?!

Hier ein wenig Sonne vom Freitag:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpefnG_l1uo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## hoedsch (27. Januar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Schon seit letztem WE... Wobei ich nicht weiß, was mit Achterbahn gemeint ist, aber die Forsttrecker waren da schon letztes WE zugange.. :/



Auf jeden Fall ist die Achterbahn völlig im Eimer, von oben bis unten. Mal abwarten bis die Stämme abtranspotiert sind und dann mal versuchen das in stundenlanger Arbeit wieder freizuräumen. Wäre ja wirklich schade um diesen Toptrail.


----------



## John Rico (27. Januar 2013)

Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge, bevor ich wieder in irgend einen Trail bretter und notankern muss: Achterbahn, damit ist nicht der zweite Teil vom Panzertrail gemeint, oder?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (27. Januar 2013)

Genau, helft mal auf die Sprünge. Ist das iwo in Richtung Tempelberg?


----------



## hoedsch (27. Januar 2013)

John Rico schrieb:


> Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge, bevor ich wieder in irgend einen Trail bretter und notankern muss: Achterbahn, damit ist nicht der zweite Teil vom Panzertrail gemeint, oder?



Nein, das ist DER Trail in der Neugrabener Heide, der beste Halt.
Passieren kann da nichts, bervor Du in den ersten Baum knallst, hättest Du dein Rad erstmal über diverse Äste hieven müssen.


----------



## gnss (27. Januar 2013)

Erstmal abwarten bis die fertig sind, da sind noch viele bunte Markierungen an den Bäumen.


----------



## John Rico (27. Januar 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Nein, das ist DER Trail in der Neugrabener Heide, der beste Halt.
> Passieren kann da nichts, bervor Du in den ersten Baum knallst, hättest Du dein Rad erstmal über diverse Äste hieven müssen.



Entweder steht bei mir einer auf dem Schlauch oder ich bin zu lange nicht mehr mit euch mitgefahren. In der Heide fallen mir nur der Panzertrail und der Weg oben auf dem Hang (beim Fußballplatz/Tal) als Trails ein. Oder meint ihr die zwei Wellen zwischen Tempelberg und Heide, wobei die doch mal Kamelhöcker hießen, oder nicht? Gerne auch per PN, um die nächsten Bikerfallen zu verhindern.


----------



## peterbe (27. Januar 2013)

John Rico schrieb:


> Entweder steht bei mir einer auf dem Schlauch oder ich bin zu lange nicht mehr mit euch mitgefahren. In der Heide fallen mir nur der Panzertrail und der Weg oben auf dem Hang (beim Fußballplatz/Tal) als Trails ein. Oder meint ihr die zwei Wellen zwischen Tempelberg und Heide, wobei die doch mal Kamelhöcker hießen, oder nicht? Gerne auch per PN, um die nächsten Bikerfallen zu verhindern.



Neugrabener Heide, nicht Fischbeker! DER Trail, wo schon vor Jahren unten kurz vorm Ende ein Baum quer lag.


----------



## John Rico (27. Januar 2013)

peterbe schrieb:


> Neugrabener Heide, nicht Fischbeker! DER Trail, wo schon vor Jahren unten kurz vorm Ende ein Baum quer lag.



Ah, ok, jetzt hab ich's! Habe das nicht als Heide identifiziert.
Wenn alle Bäume mit einem roten Strich wegkommen, werden eh sämtliche Trails in diesem Gebiet bald Harvester-Autobahnen sein. 

PS: Schickes neues Bike! Ein Grund mehr, bald mal wieder eine Tour zusammen zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (27. Januar 2013)

Das wird schon wieder, da wo die zuletzt unterwegs waren ist es auch wieder ok.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (27. Januar 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen.. Die Ecke vom PRS runter in Richtung Friedhof geht auch wieder voll klar, kommt man wieder gut lang. 

Wer kam mir denn heute auf dem Tempelberg-Trail entgegen? 3er Gruppe, 1er mit HT soweit ich das gesehen habe...


----------



## pixelquantec (28. Januar 2013)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ah, ok, jetzt hab ich's! Habe das nicht als Heide identifiziert.
> Wenn alle Bäume mit einem roten Strich wegkommen, werden eh sämtliche Trails in diesem Gebiet bald Harvester-Autobahnen sein.
> ..................



So sieht´s wohl aus.


----------



## gnss (31. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand aktuelle Bodenbeschaffenheitsinformationen?


----------



## Catsoft (31. Januar 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Hat jemand aktuelle Bodenbeschaffenheitsinformationen?



Da brauchst du doch nur zum Fenster rauszuschauen


----------



## gnss (31. Januar 2013)

Daß es Matsch gibt, weiß ich. Ich will eher wissen, ob der Boden mittlerweile aufgetaut ist. Dann gibt es nämlich einfacher zu fahrenden Matsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (31. Januar 2013)

Ich war heute nach langer Zeit mal an der Geestkante Unterwegs. Ging recht gut. 
Der Boden auf den präparierten Forstwegen, z.B. im Bergedorfer Gehölz, war am schwierigsten zu fahren. 
Ich denke wenn du dich vom Rosengarten fern hältst und in der Haake und den Heiden bleibst ist alles fahrbar.
...wenn's nicht gerade zuvor wieder gepisst hat...
Gruß

Sven


----------



## tequesta (31. Januar 2013)

Gestern morgen musste man auf der Abfahrt von der Hasselbrack treten sonst wäre man stehen geblieben. Auf anderen Abfahrten ebenfalls. Alles aufgeweicht und fahrbar. Nur mega anstrengend halt.


----------



## gnss (15. Februar 2013)

Heute 1430 jemand dabei?


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2013)

Moin zusammen,

ist hier jemand am Freitag Morgens/vormittags und oder mittags in den HaBe's unterwegs?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## gnss (21. Februar 2013)

Ich plane 1415.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2013)

Von wo aus willst Du wie lange fahren?


----------



## gnss (21. Februar 2013)

am liebsten ab Buskehre Falkenbergsweg, zwei bis drei Stunden


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2013)

Ich Brauch dann mal die Adresse zwecks Anreise mit dem PKW wegen des Navis.


----------



## gnss (21. Februar 2013)

falkenbergsweg 21149 hamburg bis es nicht mehr weitergeht, an der kehre ist auf der rechten seite ein kleiner parkplatz.
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=falken...&hnear=Falkenbergsweg,+21149+Hamburg&t=h&z=18


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2013)

Das sollte ich finden, also 14:15!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> falkenbergsweg 21149 hamburg bis es nicht mehr weitergeht, an der kehre ist auf der rechten seite ein kleiner parkplatz.
> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=falken...&hnear=Falkenbergsweg,+21149+Hamburg&t=h&z=18



Danke noch mal fürs Guiden, coole Runde war es auf jeden Fall!


----------



## slackware (22. Februar 2013)

Will morgen los, gegen 13:00 Uhr Parkplatz Karlstein. Lockere Runde 2-3 Stunden. Jemand Lust?


----------



## mtberHH (27. Februar 2013)

Falls jemand heute Vormittag noch spontan Zeit für eine kleine Tour (ca.  2 Stunden) hat, ich starte um 11.00Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte. 

Tempo eher ruhig, habe noch mit den Nachwirkungen einer Bronchitis zu kämpfen.


----------



## Trekki (2. März 2013)

Ich bin in der kommenden Woche in HH auf einer Dienstreise. Mein Rad und Licht nehme ich mit, kann ich irgendwo abends mitfahren? Also Montag bis Mittwoch.

-trekki


----------



## peterbe (2. März 2013)

Schau mal bei DOD, wir fahren immer Dienstags 18.30 an der Kärntner Hütte los.


----------



## Trekki (3. März 2013)

Danke, dort frage ich mal nach Details.

trekki


----------



## gnss (4. April 2013)

Kann jemand etwas zum aktuellen Zustand der Wege sagen?


----------



## hoedsch (4. April 2013)

Was soll man dazu sagen? Schnee ist seifig, dazwischen Matsch. Trails sind in sehr unterschiedlichem Zustand. Teilweise ist es aber schon wieder trocken. Meine Empfehlung ist klar die Fischbeker Heide.


----------



## D3KO (5. April 2013)

Fischbeker Heide ist aber auch schwierig, dadurch das alles geschmolzen ist, ist der "sand" boden teils wirklich sehr weich. Schon gut genug das eis und schnee langsam weg ist, aber wir sollten wirklich den sa abwarten, abgeblich solls da ja nochmal schneien.... -.- 
Wie gesagt, heute war alles gut. Ein wenig dreckig, aber das macht ja auch grad erst alles aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iderf62 (5. April 2013)

war am MI unterwegs, hat nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht. Die Heide wie schon geschrieben sehr sandig oder Matsch. Der Rest entweder Schneeseifig oder schlammig. Aber evtl. ist es ja morgen besser.
VG


----------



## pixelquantec (6. April 2013)

Heute war es auf vielen Wegen schon sommerlich trocken oder noch etwas matschig. Auf Wegen, die von der Sonne verschont sind liegt zwar noch Schnee, aber der ist gut fahrbar. Auch die festgetretenen Flächen sind durch die Plusgrade einigermaßen griffig. Es fuhr sich nach der langen Schneesaison super..... Mit vernünftigen Profil jedenfalls.


----------



## P.Dahl (16. April 2013)

Huhu,seid ihr im Urlaub?


----------



## 5kalpe1 (18. April 2013)

... nein nicht im Urlaub!  Sondern am Sonntag "ab" Karlstein.


----------



## P.Dahl (21. April 2013)

5kalpe1 schrieb:


> ... nein nicht im Urlaub!  Sondern am Sonntag "ab" Karlstein.



Gestern war gefühlt die halbe Heide voller Bagger... Die freuen sich auch über das Wetter.


----------



## 5kalpe1 (21. April 2013)

Das es ein Nutzwald ist, merkt man auch daran: viele frisch geschlagene Bäume liegen quer auf den Rad-Trails.
Radfahren durch Harvester-Spuren macht auch keinen Spaß :-(
Aber, hey, das Wetter war prima!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (21. April 2013)

Besonders auf den Zeckentrail ist "zufällig" auf den ersten Metern eine Kiefer zusammengebrochen und hat sich dabei sämtlicher Äste entledigt. Ein Schelm, wer Böses denkt.


----------



## 5kalpe1 (26. April 2013)

bald ist Sonntag # 'ne lockere Runde ab Karlstein-Parkplatz ca. 11:00 nicht wieder allein!? Ein paar Trails ausprobieren fÃ¼r einen Orts-un-Kundigen. Mit SpaÃ Kondition erfahren. Bei Matsch jedoch, verlieren HaBe doch ihren Reiz : gibt's alternativ nur XC in HH â


----------



## Tracer (27. April 2013)

Hi!
Treffe mich morgen mit Andre in Sottorf ( Clean Bear).
Kannst gern mit kommen.


----------



## 5kalpe1 (27. April 2013)

Blöd.Hatte heute einen Unfall (Knie) :-(
Wäre gern mitgefahren! So komm' ich keine HaBe hoch!
Wenn's Knie=ok --> neuer Post.
Euch eine gute Runde.


----------



## kaptan (29. April 2013)

War gestern wieder ein Toller Tag in den Bergen, bis denne Männers!


----------



## Razzroca (30. April 2013)

Hallo,

hat jemand lust am 04.05 ne Tour durch die Berge zu machen?


----------



## P.Dahl (5. Mai 2013)

Wer möchte heute gegen Mittag mit mir ab kh fahren? Aber easy


----------



## gabelbeißer (5. Mai 2013)

Moinsen zusammen,

ich (M34) möchte kommendes Wo-ende (11. oder 12.5) gerne die HaBe erkunden.

Ich bin dort noch nie gefahren, daher würde ich mich gerne einem "Guide" oder einer Gruppe anschließen die erstmal ne "lockere" Runde fahren statt Ihre persönliche Bestzeit zu toppen 

Auto habe ich leider keines, daher wäre es klasse wenn jmd. noch Platz im Auto hätte..

Freue mich auf Nachrichten. 

Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Flix83 (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
bin neu hier und würde nächsten Samstag (18.) gern eine Runde durch die Berge drehen. War erst einmal allein dort und kenne keine richtigen Touren. Wer hat Lust mitzukommen? Motto: Spaß ist wichtiger als Geschwindigkeit!


----------



## plattsnacker (14. Mai 2013)

Flix83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin neu hier und würde nächsten Samstag (18.) gern eine Runde durch die Berge drehen. War erst einmal allein dort und kenne keine richtigen Touren. Wer hat Lust mitzukommen? Motto: Spaß ist wichtiger als Geschwindigkeit!



Hallo Flix83,

nicht selten fahren auch einige Sachsenwaldpioniere am WoEnde in den Harburger Bergen ( oder halt bei uns in und um Reinbek ).

Zwecks Terminabsprache findest Du uns hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=397222&page=165

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (14. Mai 2013)

gabelbeißer schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen,
> 
> ich (M34) möchte kommendes Wo-ende (11. oder 12.5) gerne die HaBe erkunden.
> 
> ...


Hallo Thomas,
wenn Dich hier keiner "abholt", darfst du es auch gern bei uns versuchen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=397222&page=165

AFAIK sind die Harburger inzwischen bei facebook unterwegs...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## 5kalpe1 (19. Mai 2013)

guten Morgen HaBe-Kenner 
Wie nass ist's denn in Eurer Umgebung?
Lohnt es sich, von HH rüber zu kommen für eine Tour?
Mehrere Stunden durch Matsch ist einfach nicht der Burner!
Gebt mir doch bitte mal 'nen Tipp ........


----------



## Marcus_xXx (19. Mai 2013)

Naja davon ausgehend dass es gestern mehrere Stunden geregnet hat, wage ich zu behaupten dass es generell eher matschig wird. Auf der anderen Seite, es hatte vorher längere Zeit nicht "richtig" geregnet, der Boden war überwiegend recht trocken. Kann auch sein dass er alles gut aufgenommen hat..

Just try...


----------



## 5kalpe1 (19. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank an die netten Experten!!
Ich komm mit dem Auto durch'n Tunnel und schwing mich aufs Scalpel.
Nach Eurer Beschreibung finde ich bestimmt Stecken, die auch ohne Gummistiefel zu befahren sind!
Seit Ihr schon mal den Oberalterlauf gefahren? Dazu gibt es keinen Forumseintrag - lohnt sichaber trotzdem! Das ist meine "nördliche" Alternative ...
Bewegte Feiertage!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (19. Mai 2013)

Mach das, findest bestimmt einiges was Spaß macht. Sind heute zu 3. unterwegs, allerdings eher die gaaaanz sparsame Runde, bei der hochgeschoben und runtergeshreddet wird..


----------



## Hanswurschtl (30. Mai 2013)

Moin!
Ich dachte, ich ziehe mal das traditionelle "Polk High Shirt" (4 Segmente während einer Einheit...) an und mach einen auf Schuhverkäufer:

Da mein Laptop sämtliche Uploads bis auf Microsoftseiten blockiert, bitte auf den Link klicken:
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=9D81B3B11B5237B!127&authkey=!ACrilF8MWb_w82A
Pearl Izumi P.R.O. Carbon
Größe 43
80,- Euro

Die Schuhe sind richtig gut, mir allerdings einen Tick zu klein.
Ich hatte sonst immer die Shimano Klassiker SH-M225 und SH-M230 in 43 welche mir perfekt passen. 

Sollte also jemand unter euch sein der bei Shimano 42 oder 42,5 hat kann er hier zuschlagen.

Ich habe die Schuhe ca. vier Mal bei gutem Wetter getragen in der Hoffnung sie würden sich noch weiten, das tun sie allerdings nicht.

Sie sind übrigens richtig leicht, extrem steif und trotzdem gut "laufbar"

Gruß

Sven


----------



## T_N_T (12. Juni 2013)

Moin,

war letzten Sonntag in Allerherrgottsfrühe auch mal wieder in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs. Bedingungen waren top!

Gibt es hier irgendwelche MTBler die auch mehr oder weniger freiwillig in aller Frühe am Wochende durch die HaBes zuckeln oder zuckeln wollen? Über Mitfahrer würde ich mich freuen.

Ich fahre immer so ca. 2 Stunden, bei mittlerem Tempo, d.h. 20-30 km und 600-800 hm, und versuche möglichst viele Trails mitzunehmen.

Bis denne in den HaBes

TNT


----------



## plattsnacker (12. Juni 2013)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> war letzten Sonntag in Allerherrgottsfrühe auch mal wieder in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs. Bedingungen waren top!
> 
> ...


Moin TNT,

frag auch mal hier bei uns:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=397222&page=169

Dort wirst du fündig für die HaBes.

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## T_N_T (12. Juni 2013)

velen dank. dat mok ick doch glatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (12. Juni 2013)

Zu verkaufen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/184486-rotwild-r-r2-team-fs

MFG Sabo


----------



## terralog (18. Juni 2013)

Moin Leute,

bin neu in die Gegend von Neu Wulmstorf gezogen und suche ne Truppe zum Freeriden und Mountenbiken in der Harburger Ecke. Macht mir die Gegend schmackhaft .

mirko


----------



## plattsnacker (25. Juni 2013)

Moin !

Wer guidet mich am Samstag durch die HaBes ?

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## fantastixx (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

wer nimmt mich mal mit auf ne Tour durch die Harburger Berge?
Muss leider gestehen, ich bin noch Anfänger  also bitte eher gemäßigtes Tempo und ohne Überschlag  hihi
Herausforderungen nehme ich ansonsten aber gerne an, solange ich und mein Bike gute Chancen haben heil nach Hause zu kommen 

LG
Nadine


----------



## NattyJan (26. Juni 2013)

Moin,
ich fahre fast jedes Wochenende in Harburg. Kenne mich relativ gut aus und habe immer bock nicht alleine zu fahren.
Fahre entspannt und locker. Man könnte es aber auch Enduro nennen. Gern hoch und auch gern runter......


----------



## fantastixx (26. Juni 2013)

NattyJan schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich fahre fast jedes Wochenende in Harburg. Kenne mich relativ gut aus und habe immer bock nicht alleine zu fahren.
> Fahre entspannt und locker. Man könnte es aber auch Enduro nennen. Gern hoch und auch gern runter......


 
entspannt und locker klingt gut aber so wie das klingt das ist für mich wohl ne Nummer zu heftig fürchte ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (27. Juni 2013)

Enduro ist ja eig. nichts anderes als rauf & runter, mit ein wenig schnelleren Bergabpassagen. Ob man hier in HH so richtig zum Endurofahren kommt, weiß ich nicht.. Meinem Enduro ist gelegentlich langweilig.. ^^


----------



## MettiMett (27. Juni 2013)

Eher nicht...


----------



## Speetrip (27. Juni 2013)

WAS ... aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## plattsnacker (28. Juni 2013)

NattyJan schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich fahre fast jedes Wochenende in Harburg. Kenne mich relativ gut aus und habe immer bock nicht alleine zu fahren.
> Fahre entspannt und locker. Man könnte es aber auch Enduro nennen. Gern hoch und auch gern runter......



Moin !  Wie sähe es denn am Samstag ca. 16/17 Uhr aus ?
Treffen z.B. Kärtner Hütte

Würde es gerne bei max. 1000 Hm und/oder max. 15 km/h belassen. Passt das mit deinen Vorstellungen ???

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## DiabloPB (28. Juni 2013)

Moin, wie buxiert ihr eure Fahrräder in die Berge? Mit dem Auto im Kofferraum oder habt ihr extra so einen Fahrradhalter? 

Getippert mit einem mobilen Fernsprechgerät (GT - I9070)


----------



## Speetrip (28. Juni 2013)

bahn


----------



## Armani (1. Juli 2013)

Genau, S-Bahn bis wahlweise Heimfeld, Neuwiedenthal oder Neugraben.


----------



## DiabloPB (1. Juli 2013)

Ok muss ich momentan auch noch. Und gibt's da in der nähe eine Waschanlage oder geht ihr so schmutzig in die Bahn?  

Getippert mit einem mobilen Fernsprechgerät (GT - I9070)


----------



## 5kalpe1 (1. Juli 2013)

Im Moment bin ich und mein 29er Scalpel in den Tiroler Alpen wieder unten angekommen  Jetzt sind die HaBe nur wie ein Wartezimmer für den nächsten Urlaub. Ich freue mich auf Eure nette Gesellschaft fürs Jahr in Norddeutschland ^0\/0


----------



## Armani (2. Juli 2013)

Wenn man die Cuxhavener Straße von/zur Kärnter Hütte fährt, gibt es da ein paar Tankstellen. Die eine oder andere hat bestimmt Waschboxen. Ich bin bis jetzt aber immer so in die Bahn gegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (2. Juli 2013)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Ok muss ich momentan auch noch. Und gibt's da in der nähe eine Waschanlage oder geht ihr so schmutzig in die Bahn?
> 
> Getippert mit einem mobilen Fernsprechgerät (GT - I9070)



Ca. 1 km neben der KH an der Tanke möglich.

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Marcus_xXx (2. Juli 2013)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Ok muss ich momentan auch noch. Und gibt's da in der nähe eine Waschanlage oder geht ihr so schmutzig in die Bahn?
> 
> Getippert mit einem mobilen Fernsprechgerät (GT - I9070)



Die Araltanke neben BK tuts in der Regel..  War im Herbst/Winter immer praktisch, Bike aufn Träger und dann ab anne Tanke... Musste man nicht mal abschnallen den Zossen..


----------



## Freakrr (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo, ich möchte am WE mal wieder eine kleine Runde in de Harburger Bergen drehen, ausgesucht habe ich mit folgende Route...

http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=cgsqcnklpnrmshev&isFullScreenLeave=true

Is die Route einigermaßen spaßig was Abfahrten betrifft?
Lohnt sich evtl. ein Abstecher auf "Das Biest" oder "Knochenbrecher Trail"?

Ich kenne bisher nur den Paul Roth Downhill und den folgenden Flow Trail, welche ich schon recht gut finde.


----------



## NattyJan (11. Juli 2013)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Hallo, ich möchte am WE mal wieder eine kleine Runde in de Harburger Bergen drehen, ausgesucht habe ich mit folgende Route...
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=cgsqcnklpnrmshev&isFullScreenLeave=true
> 
> ...



"Das Biest" oder "Knochenbrecher Trail"

Wo soll das sein?


----------



## LowRider4711 (11. Juli 2013)

Lohnt! Wenn du das Biest ganz hoch fährst, bist an Hamburgs höchster Erhebung, dem Hasselbrack. Auf dem Weg dort hin, über Tempelberg, kannst du auch noch den Wurzeltrail runter fahren. Und der Knochenbrecher ist auch immer ganz spaßig.


----------



## Freakrr (11. Juli 2013)

Okay, dann bau ich mir die mal mit ein.

Die Route an Ssich is aber auch ganz ok oder? Eher kleinere Wege anstatt Forststraßen?


 @_NattyJan_

Ist tatsächlich so in der Karte benannt 

Wer die Namen wohl vergeben hat


----------



## NattyJan (11. Juli 2013)

okay, hasselbrack kenne ich natürlich.


----------



## LowRider4711 (11. Juli 2013)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Okay, dann bau ich mir die mal mit ein.
> 
> Die Route an Ssich is aber auch ganz ok oder? Eher kleinere Wege anstatt Forststraßen?



Ja, es werden zwar ein paar coole Trails ausgelassen, die auf dem Weg liegen, aber sollte trotzdem passen.


----------



## Freakrr (11. Juli 2013)

Die wären? Eine passende Route zum Download hast Du nicht zufällig zur Hand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (11. Juli 2013)

in der Haake z.b. Jahntrail, Kaiserstuhl, Sennhüttentrail und Wildparktrail. In der Fischbeker Heide gibt's auch noch ein paar namenlose Trails.


----------



## MettiMett (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

würdet ihr sagen das ist die Tour die fast alles an Trails abdeckt? 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=avcytgykzyvqbsxw&referrer=trackList

Oder hat Jemand noch was besseres?

Gruß


----------



## pixelquantec (11. Juli 2013)

"kleine Runde" und "fast alle Trails" passt nicht so recht. Für "fast alle Trails" solltest Du schon zwei Tage einplanen. Für eine kleine Runde sicher weniger, aber dann auch nicht "fast alle Trails".

Mit "fast alle Trails" könnte sowas gemeint sein? : http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.100879.html


----------



## MettiMett (11. Juli 2013)

Habe nicht gesagt, dass eine kleine Runde sein soll ;-)


----------



## dukestah (12. Juli 2013)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> "kleine Runde" und "fast alle Trails" passt nicht so recht. Für "fast alle Trails" solltest Du schon zwei Tage einplanen. Für eine kleine Runde sicher weniger, aber dann auch nicht "fast alle Trails".
> 
> Mit "fast alle Trails" könnte sowas gemeint sein? : http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.100879.html



wow, die tour muss ich unbedingt mal machen, hab zwar auch schon ein paar touren in dem gebiet gemacht aber 1800 hm hier im flachland klingt echt interessant, vorallem wenn es sandig wird


----------



## T_N_T (12. Juli 2013)

@Freakrr: Wenn Du vom "Jungfrauenweg" / Hügelgräbern kommend nach Norden Richtung Fischbektal fährst (da kommen zwei kurze "Abfahrten" mit Gegenantiegen), würde ich an dieser Stelle "53.449459, 9.839562" (strg+c und strg+v bei google maps etc.) gefühlt geradeaus fahren und nicht ins Fischbektal abbiegen. Dann den Anstieg ganz hochkurbeln, so dass Du hier (53.450954,9.836558) beim Flugplatz rauskommst. Dann südlich vom Flugplatz aber nördlich der Panzerringsstraße dem Trail folgen (schön verwurzelt und flowing, wie ich finde).

Siehst Du auch in den beiden Touren von MettiMett und pixelquantec.

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (12. Juli 2013)

dukestah schrieb:


> wow, die tour muss ich unbedingt mal machen, hab zwar auch schon ein paar touren in dem gebiet gemacht aber 1800 hm hier im flachland klingt echt interessant, vorallem wenn es sandig wird



....und keine Trails und Wege doppelt gefahren!
....und es gäbe noch diverse Wege und Trails die da gar nicht beachtet wurden.


----------



## MettiMett (12. Juli 2013)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> "kleine Runde" und "fast alle Trails" passt nicht so recht. Für "fast alle Trails" solltest Du schon zwei Tage einplanen. Für eine kleine Runde sicher weniger, aber dann auch nicht "fast alle Trails".
> 
> Mit "fast alle Trails" könnte sowas gemeint sein? : http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.100879.html


 
Werde ich mal in Angriff nehmen.
hast du vor diese Tour in nächster Zeit nochmal zu fahren? @pixelquantec


----------



## pixelquantec (12. Juli 2013)

Eigentlich ja, aber zeitlich passt es irgendwie nicht so recht. Dann werden aber die 2000 voll gemacht.


----------



## DiabloPB (13. Juli 2013)

Huhu, ich werde wohl heute auch so gegen 14:00 Uhr von Neugraben aus in die Fischbeker Heide und weiter fahren. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja irgendwo, irgendwann


----------



## DiabloPB (13. Juli 2013)

So war eine schöne Tour zum Karl Stein, habe mich noch einem Biker und einer Bikerin angeschlossen. So bin ich gefahren: http://www.endomondo.com/routes/215734530


----------



## Buxtehuder (13. Juli 2013)

Moin, 

bin auf der Suche nach Trails, bin eher Gemütlich unterwegs. 
Ganz wenig Erfahrung aber viel Spaß am Biken. 
Jemand Lust und Zeit den Tourguide zu geben  ?


----------



## outdoor (13. Juli 2013)

DH city-battle: hamburg
wo seid ihr??? lasst eure 8 wackeren vorkämpfer nicht hängen! es müssen noch mindestens ein mann und eine frau aus hamburg zeiten abliefern. los schwingt euch morgen ins auto und kommt nach schulenberg.
die 8 vor ort haben heute zusammen 18:47:34min gebraucht.


----------



## DiabloPB (15. Juli 2013)

Buxtehuder schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach Trails, bin eher Gemütlich unterwegs.
> Ganz wenig Erfahrung aber viel Spaß am Biken.
> Jemand Lust und Zeit den Tourguide zu geben  ?



Huhu, wann fährst du denn wieder? Ggf. bin ich wieder Freitag unterwegs. Muss ich mal gucken.


----------



## Buxtehuder (15. Juli 2013)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Huhu, wann fährst du denn wieder? Ggf. bin ich wieder Freitag unterwegs. Muss ich mal gucken.



Moin, 

wann am Freitag ? Mittag / Nachmittag ?
Wäre cool wenn das klappt


----------



## DiabloPB (15. Juli 2013)

So gegen 14 Uhr? Oder musst du da arbeiten? 

Getippert mit einem mobilen Fernsprechgerät (GT - I9070)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buxtehuder (15. Juli 2013)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> So gegen 14 Uhr? Oder musst du da arbeiten?
> 
> Getippert mit einem mobilen Fernsprechgerät (GT - I9070)



Das könnte klappen  ne, Arbeite Nachts, von daher optimal eigentlich.
Wo treffen, wie lang wird die Runde ?


----------



## DiabloPB (15. Juli 2013)

Huhu, ich muss mal schauen, habe demnächst eine Beerdigung. Wenn das am Freitag nicht klappt sage ich aber noch Bescheid.

Ansonsten würde ich sagen an der Kärnter Hütte (http://goo.gl/maps/C75cK), bin von dort allerdings noch nie los gefahren.

Plane mal 2 Stunden + ein


----------



## Buxtehuder (16. Juli 2013)

Von wo startest du sonst ?


----------



## DiabloPB (16. Juli 2013)

Neugraben in die Fischbeker Heide oder von Neuwiedenthal aus in die Berge. Wobei ich Fischbeker Heide besser finde  
Komme übrigens mit Bahn. 

Getippert mit einem mobilen Fernsprechgerät (GT - I9070)


----------



## Buxtehuder (17. Juli 2013)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Neugraben in die Fischbeker Heide oder von Neuwiedenthal aus in die Berge. Wobei ich Fischbeker Heide besser finde
> Komme übrigens mit Bahn.
> 
> Getippert mit einem mobilen Fernsprechgerät (GT - I9070)



Denn lass uns doch dort treffen, ich denke das ich aufgrund von Zeitmangel mit dem Auto komme. 
Ich könnte dich vorher auch einsammeln .


----------



## DiabloPB (17. Juli 2013)

Ok dann lass uns dort 14:00 Uhr treffen: https://www.google.de/maps?saddr=Sc...ode=FYjVLwMdGYuWAA&mra=ls&t=m&z=17&iwloc=ddw0 (Kurze Url ging irgendwie nicht) - Scharpenbargsweg (Sandparkplatz)

Von dort fahre ich meistens los. Ich fahre dann bis Neugraben mit der Bahn und das kurze Stück mit dem Fahrrad. Wieviel Zeit hast Du denn?


----------



## Buxtehuder (17. Juli 2013)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Ok dann lass uns dort 14:00 Uhr treffen: https://www.google.de/maps?saddr=Sc...ode=FYjVLwMdGYuWAA&mra=ls&t=m&z=17&iwloc=ddw0 (Kurze Url ging irgendwie nicht) - Scharpenbargsweg (Sandparkplatz)
> 
> Von dort fahre ich meistens los. Ich fahre dann bis Neugraben mit der Bahn und das kurze Stück mit dem Fahrrad. Wieviel Zeit hast Du denn?



2h+ passt schon, muss halt abends noch arbeiten.


----------



## Buxtehuder (19. Juli 2013)

So, der Teufel jagt wahrscheinlich noch immer durchs Unterholz... 
Für mich ist das allerdings in meiner momentanen Verfassung eher der Kreislaufkiller... sorry fürs Aufhalten, und weiterhin gute Fahrt


----------



## DiabloPB (19. Juli 2013)

Ja schade, musste ich den Rest wieder allein fahren. Sind heute 35km in den Bergen geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen ob diese Strecke viele Trails beinhaltet?

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fbumvhstiskfjxfq&referrer=trackList

Gruß


----------



## hoedsch (21. Juli 2013)

Die Strecke taugt nichts. Der Typ hat ja nicht mal seine ganzen Verfahrer raus genommen. Trails sind auch kaum dabei.


----------



## MettiMett (21. Juli 2013)

Heute auch gemerkt :-(


----------



## Bikebar__ (27. Juli 2013)

Moin! 

Ich bin noch relativ neu in Hamburg Harburg und ebenso neu in diesem Forum. Ich suche eine Gruppe bzw. Mitfahrer für gemeinsame MTB Touren in den Harburger Bergen.

In der Gegend kenne ich mich noch nicht so gut aus, aber da ich immer gerne neues entdecke dürfte sich dies bald ändern.

Zu meiner Person: M. 21J. Student.

Ich freue mich auf Mitfahrer bzw. Mitfahrgelegenheiten


----------



## helgeb (27. Juli 2013)

Bikebar schrieb:


> Ich bin noch relativ neu in Hamburg Harburg



Herzlich willkommen!
(Fast) Jeden Dienstag um 18:30 Uhr, siehe dort: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490847&page=89


----------



## hasardeur (3. August 2013)

Wenn Du mehr auf Training stehst, dann wäre der oben genannte Link richtig, aber mit 26" bist Du da eigentlich falsch und mit mehr als 120mm Federweg auch.

Es gibt auch noch ein paar Enduro/Freeride-Threads hier.

Einmal für die, die auch gern mal bergauf schieben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490214

Und einmal für Enduristen, also für Leute mit dem Anspruch, alles fahren zu wollen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=618966

Weder Freeride, noch Enduro in den HaBe reicht an alpine oder mittelgebirgliche Möglichkeiten heran, aber es ist schon irre, was in den HaBe so alles geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzeljagt (3. August 2013)

moin... wieso bin ich da mit 26´´ falsch?

gruesse

der mic


----------



## hasardeur (3. August 2013)

Da steht "eigentlich". Aber mit 26" bist Du quasi ein Exot. Die DoD-Runde ist eben mehr eine konditionssteigernde Geschichte und die anderen beiden "Gruppen" haben mehr Bock auf Nervenkitzel. Alles wertfrei von meiner Seite. Ich habe auch mehrere Räder, von Rennrad bis Enduro und fahre alles sehr gern, nur Enduro am liebsten.


----------



## NattyJan (4. August 2013)

Bikebar schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich bin noch relativ neu in Hamburg Harburg und ebenso neu in diesem Forum. Ich suche eine Gruppe bzw. Mitfahrer für gemeinsame MTB Touren in den Harburger Bergen.
> 
> ...




Moin,
wenn du Bock auf "enduro" touren hast, ich suche immer Leute die fahren. Wollte wohl morgen wieder nach Harburg.


----------



## MettiMett (18. August 2013)

Findet dieses Jahr die Enduro Challenge wieder statt?


----------



## Bikebar__ (18. August 2013)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Findet dieses Jahr die Enduro Challenge wieder statt?



Welche Enduro Challenge? Bitte um genauere Infos  
Gruß


----------



## MettiMett (18. August 2013)

Die Enduro Challenge die schon paar mal in den HaBe stattgefunden hat.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (27. Oktober 2013)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepppppppppppppppp...bzzbzzZZBZZZBZZZ...BING!!!
piep...
piep...
piep...


----------



## Scholty (27. Oktober 2013)

ja ne ist klar


----------



## Hanswurschtl (27. Oktober 2013)

Ey Scholty!
Danke für deine Unterstützung bei der Thrad-Wiederbelebung...


----------



## Scholty (27. Oktober 2013)

aber gerne doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (28. Oktober 2013)

Merke: Kein Thread ist so tot, dass er nicht durch grenzdebile lautmalerische Äußerungen noch weiter getötet werden kann.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin Zehntel-Japaner. Das Lautmalerische liegt uns im Blut.


----------



## dukestah (30. Oktober 2013)

toter thread oder nicht, ich wollte mich nur noch mal bei dem freundlichen mountainbiker bedanken, der mich letztes wochenende in den schwarzen bergen mit einem ersatzschlauch gerettet hat. ich konnte meine geplante tour dann problemlos zu ende fahren.


----------



## MettiMett (8. März 2014)

Ist ja echt tot hier oO


----------



## norinofu (8. März 2014)

... Es sei denn, es fährt mal wieder jemand.

Übrigens - *Langfristig sind wir alle tot.* Nicht nur Threads


----------



## LowRider4711 (8. März 2014)

Also die Harburger Berge gibt es noch und ich werde morgen dort fahren !


----------



## MettiMett (8. März 2014)

Waren am Sonntag auch da ;-)
Komisch nur dass der Thread tot ist...


----------



## hasardeur (8. März 2014)

Thread ist tot, da es parallel noch andere gibt. Im Enduro-Touren-Thread haben wir uns jedenfalls für morgen verabredet. Zeit und Treffpunkt stehen noch aus.


----------



## LowRider4711 (8. März 2014)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Wenn Zeit und Treffpunkt passen, würde ich auch gerne endurieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (8. März 2014)

Wegen mangelnder Teilnehmerzahl wird es eine Heiderunde....vielleicht nächste Woche? Der Sommer hat ja gerade erst begonnen


----------



## MettiMett (8. März 2014)

Was ist geplant? Wollte Vllt auch in die Habe morgen


----------



## LowRider4711 (8. März 2014)

Ich bin dabei.  Kann aber erst ab 13 Uhr...

Edit: sehe gerade ihr startet schon um 11. Das schaffe ich nicht.


----------



## norinofu (16. März 2014)

Is ja schon wieder tot hier....
Vielleicht kann ich ein paar Leute umleiten: Wer gerne mit der S-Bahn anreist und nicht immer nur an der KH aus dem Auto fällt, kann ja mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hamburg-s3-biker.662153/page-2 schauen. 

Da gibt es gleich erstaunliche neue Tourenvarianten....


----------



## LowRider4711 (16. März 2014)

Dann lass den Thread doch in Ruhe verwesen...


----------



## norinofu (17. März 2014)

Hast wohl Recht. 

CU auf´m Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (17. März 2014)

Ihr seid auch gerne zu folgendem Thread eingeladen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/freeride-und-endurotouren-in-und-um-hamburg.618966/unread

Frei nach dem Motto: "Was ist eigentlich Enduro?" sind alle Biker Willkommen, egal wie sie anreisen 

Bei "uns" findet man viel Spass ohne Erfolgsdruck, weder was Fahrtechnik (die kommt), noch was Lactat-Werte (uns egal) angeht.


----------



## Netghost (17. März 2014)

Ihr seid das gegenstück zur DoD Runde? ^^


----------



## hasardeur (17. März 2014)

Wir sind diejenigenigen, die nur einen Zwang kennen: Spass auf dem Bike und mit Gleichgesinnten haben. Wenn Du das als Gegenstück zur DoD-Runde bezeichnet, ist es so


----------



## Spezies8472 (15. April 2014)

Freitag ab 11.00 Uhr ab der Kärntner Hütte ?
Freiwillige ?  
Interessierte per PN


----------



## norinofu (15. April 2014)

Hi Martin, ich geb's ja zu, auch in "meinem" Thread bin ich in letzter Zeit nicht besonders aktiv. 
Das liegt an der Kite Saison, die ich am letzten WE fur mich ero


----------



## Spezies8472 (16. April 2014)

norinofu schrieb:


> Hi Martin, ich geb's ja zu, auch in "meinem" Thread bin ich in letzter Zeit nicht besonders aktiv. Das liegt an der Kite Saison, die ich am letzten WE fur mich ero


 
Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, würd ich sagen faule Ausrede 
Viel Spass, wir sehen uns dann im Herbst


----------



## norinofu (18. April 2014)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> faule Ausrede
> Viel Spass, wir sehen uns dann im Herbst



Ich hatte von Handy über die App geschrieben und der SendeButton war zu groß  -deshalb fehlt der letzte Teil.....
Hab dann nicht neu angesetzt.

Bis zum Herst wollte sicher keine Pause machen.
Wie sieht es denn mal spontan (ein bis zwei Tage Vorlauf) unter der Woche mit einem After Work Ride aus? Bis 1600h kann man ja noch mit der Bahn fahren. Bisher bin ich dann immer erst in Hasselbrook eingestiegen. Um kurz vor Vier sagt da von der HVV Ordnungsmacht auch keiner was 
Zurück ist es dann schon klar nach 1800h und in den HH Sommerferien kann man eh jederzeit mit dem Bike in die Bahn.


----------



## Spezies8472 (18. April 2014)

norinofu schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mal spontan (ein bis zwei Tage Vorlauf) unter der Woche mit einem After Work Ride aus? Bis 1600h kann man ja noch mit der Bahn fahren. Bisher bin ich dann immer erst in Hasselbrook eingestiegen. Um kurz vor Vier sagt da von der HVV Ordnungsmacht auch keiner was
> Zurück ist es dann schon klar nach 1800h und in den HH Sommerferien kann man eh jederzeit mit dem Bike in die Bahn.



Hört sich gut an. 1 - 2 Tage Vorlauf ist optimal, denn aufgrund der Arbeit muss ich das
ein wenig organisieren. Dann sollte ich das auch hinkriegen. Und über Threema antickern


----------



## norinofu (18. April 2014)

Genau,
so machen wir´s. Wird dann schon mal klappen... 

Hast du schon etwas trainiert? 
Ich muss aber auch wieder was tun, sonst schaff ich nicht mal den Rodelberg....

Erst mal frohes Eiersuchen


----------



## Spezies8472 (10. Juni 2014)

Kann jemand morgen früh spontan ab der Kärntner Hütte ?
Treffen um 09.45 Uhr am Parkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## virtualmaddin (2. September 2014)

Moin, bin neu hier im Forum und relativ neu aufm bike. suche mitfahrer, die sich auch ein bisschen in den harburger bergen auskennen und mich mal auf paar trails mitnehmen. konditionell bin ich auf einem ganz guten niveau und ein übung auf trails... also ganz anfänger bin ich auch nicht


----------



## John Rico (2. September 2014)

Die Gruppe hier ist relativ tot, schau mal bei Facebook in die Gruppe "MTB - Harburger Berge", da wirst du fündig.


----------



## virtualmaddin (2. September 2014)

okay danke!


----------



## norinofu (7. September 2014)

@ virtualmaddin und John Rico,
ja, stimmt. Vielleicht gibt es auch zu viele Foren für die HaBes.
 Hatte auch mal eins angefangen für Leute, die mit der S-Bahn her kommen und nicht nur A-A Schleifen ab KH fahren wollen: S3 Biker. Ist auch nicht gerade eingeschlagen wie ne Bombe.
Ich fahr selbst auch zu unregelmäßig.  Bin nach 6 Wochen gerade mal wieder am PR Stein und heute scheinbar allein im Wald.....
CU
Ralf


----------



## P.Dahl (7. September 2014)

Hi Ralf,
Was sind A-A Schleifen? War heute auch recht alleine unterwegs...

Vg ralph


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. September 2014)

@ norinofu :
Tut mir ja leid. Ich war heute in der LG Heide unterwegs und habe u.a. den Seeve-Trai gerockt ...
Die nächste gemeinsame Runde kriegen wir irgendwann auch mal wieder hin 

VG Martin


----------



## gnss (7. September 2014)

P.Dahl schrieb:


> Hi Ralf,
> Was sind A-A Schleifen?


Rundkurse, Startpunkt=Endpunkt, z.B. weil man mit dem Auto anreist, weil:

es bei der S-Bahn Sperrzeiten gibt.
die S-Bahn manchmal recht voll ist und man sich nicht mit dem dreckigen Rad reinzwängen will.
man mit dem ÖPNV je nach Wohnort eventuell viel länger unterwegs ist.
sich nach der Tour trockene Klamotten anziehen möchte statt sich beim Warten am Bahnhof den Arsch abzufrieren.
man direkt in den Wald starten kann.


----------



## norinofu (7. September 2014)

P.Dahl schrieb:


> Hi Ralf,
> Was sind A-A Schleifen?


Halo Ralph,

von A nach A - also Rundkurse. Mit der S-Bahn kann mal stattdessen auch A-B Touren Fahren. Heute z.B. Neugraben - Heimfeld.
CU
Ralf

Ich bin allerdings ab Mittwoch für zwei Wochen dienstlich in Südafrika - leider ohne Bike


----------



## norinofu (7. September 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> es bei der S-Bahn Sperrzeiten gibt.
> die S-Bahn manchmal recht voll ist und man sich nicht mit dem dreckigen Rad reinzwängen will.
> man mit dem ÖPNV je nach Wohnort eventuell viel länger unterwegs ist.
> sich nach der Tour trockene Klamotten anziehen möchte statt sich beim Warten am Bahnhof den Arsch abzufrieren.
> man direkt in den Wald starten kann.



Ist ja gut Mann   Jeder was er braucht.
Hab auch jahrelang mein Auto von innen eingeschlammt (oder eingeschlampt ?  ). 
Aus der Stadt kostet der Sprit das gleiche wie die Bahn.
Stau am Elbtunnel soll ja auch schon zum guten Ton gehören.
Ich bin jedenfalls vorgewärmt wenn ich nach 500-1000m auf den Trail fahre 
Als Sperrzeiten meinst du sicher die Rush Hour?! In den HH Sommerferien gelten die nicht. Für ne 3h Tour bin ich sonst halt um vor 4 im Wald und nach 6 wieder raus. Alles eine Frage der Orga.

Im übrigen rotze ich nicht jedesmal 5kg CO2 in die Luft. (Ich bin trotzdem kein Grüner oder Ökospinner. Mach mir halt meine Gedanken...)
CU
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (26. September 2014)

Morgen 12Uhr Kärtner Hütte Trailrunde +/-3std.


----------



## norinofu (27. September 2014)

Muss morgen noch was besorgen und kann mich leider noch nicht festlegen. Wahrscheinlich schaffe ich es nicht vor 1300h. Werde dann wohl auch von Neugraben aus starten und nach Heimfeld zurückfahren (S-Bahn). 
Vielleicht kreuzen sich unsere Wege.
CU
Ralf


----------

